# Good Morning!--Chat thread



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning! There's more people on this morning than I'm used to seeing this time of day!


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Good morningto the both of ya!  :coolsun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Happy Labor Day! 

Today is the last day of the fair here. Kute Kitten has her bunny up there and showed yesterday. I just copied her post from BYChickens and added it here. We were beat by the time we got home and she didn't get that far.


----------



## allenacres

Good morning.   A three day weekend, im messed up because it feels like sunday to me, Hubby is home and we have a day of projects planned. This whole week is going to feel a bit off to me since today is really monday.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Good morning an Happy Labor Day to you all!
Our fair, The Puyallup Fair starts this Friday. I hope I'm able to go, even if it's just for a little while.  Had a myleogram on friday...not fun....and a EMG Electro myleogram tomorrow. Maybe they can fix me up before the Fair is over? Probably not....but you can always wish   





			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Happy Labor Day!
> 
> Today is the last day of the fair here. Kute Kitten has her bunny up there and showed yesterday. I just copied her post from BYChickens and added it here. We were beat by the time we got home and she didn't get that far.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning! It's almost 6 a.m. here and today is the city wide garage sales. Guess where I will be today!


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning Everyone! Garage sales went great yesterday. The only thing I didn't find that I was looking for was canning jars. The few out there, they were asking way to much for. The sales that had started on Friday got hit by the Amish so any that had jars were stripped then. Oh well, hopefully I will have enough or not have to buy to many new ones.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all  sounds like you had a fun day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I did.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Morning!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

morning everyone!


----------



## wynedot55

morning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning! Is it naptime yet? Little one had a rough night.


----------



## wynedot55

yes kitty its napptime


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Can you convince my 4 yr old that?


----------



## wynedot55

we know 4yr olds dont like to take napps.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, she takes a really long nap-just at afternoon chores and milking time!


----------



## wynedot55

well she is smart then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

but then she stays awake all nite


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope. She's only up for a drink, some nights, not all, and then back to bed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning! Where is everyone? Chores and milking are done. It's time to make breakfast.


----------



## amysflock

Yawn...at the office now, going for my second cup of coffee in a minute. It was so dark this morning I couldn't see my feet as I was walking down the driveway to stick something in the mail box...I was a little worried I'd wind up falling in the ditch!


----------



## wynedot55

morning im moving slow this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Snapped at 6:45 a.m. CDT this morning! Ouch! Why is it so quite this morning? Hmmmm, I wonder....

Chores and milking are done but, it decided to storm so we won't start chopping off corn until later today. 

Kute Kitten is suppose to have soccer this morning but, I have a feeling it will be cancelled. Poor kid! Their first session was cancelled due to the field being to wet and now it looks like it will happen again. It's only a 4 week program through the town and by the looks of radar town got wet too. Just waiting to find out. 

School programs play in the rain-only stop if it's lightening-but, this being through town and health/saftey being something stressed with it they won't play on a field that is to wet.


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty how much corn you got to chop.i bet kutekitten aint happy bout soccer being cancled.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Actually we had soccer so she was happy. 

There's just 13 acres to chop. The rain this spring prevented anymore from going in. By the time we could get back on the fields it was haying time and then some.


----------



## wynedot55

so you have about 250 tons of silage.thatll be a good days work.flad she got to play her game.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH got side tracked this morning so it'll be later getting at it than we hoped.


----------



## wynedot55

did the shop sidetrack him


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep! Cleaning the floor!


----------



## wynedot55

i figured that was it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Delayed again! BIL and Great Niece came down to go check on deer stands and what needs to be done-rifle deer season is the week of Thanksgiving. DH and both DDs went with, of course!


----------



## wynedot55

well you can get the evening milking done while they are gone to the deer stand.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They came back in the middle of milking. He is out chopping now. Hopefully,  , everything goes good! He did stop to milk one cow. After exiting through the manger with the unit I wasn't milking her. He didn't want to leave her until morning-I would have. Her sister stands two cows down and has an attitude about going into her stantion and being locked up. That is one cow family with major attitudes. Luckily the one acting up tonight does give warning and I was on the other side of the divider due to that warning!


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just hate it when they do that with milkers on.we always kept 1 or 2 claws on hand in case a cow decided to break emm.maybe he will get a load or 2 chopped.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1/2 load. Had a chain problem. Fixed that and then one of the knives to cut the stalks was acting up. He took it off sharpened it and is resetting it up. He thinks it wasn't set right. Hopefully, tomorrow will go good.


----------



## wynedot55

oh the fun life of a dairyman/women.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning! It's nice and sunny here. High today is suppose to be in the mid-upper 50's. Starting out in the mid 40's.


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty its in the 50s here.an supposed tobe in the 80s today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's the weather we have had but, it's back to being more seasonable now.


----------



## wynedot55

heck we have 60s sometimes for christmas temps.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not here. The winter background pick, in the thread anouncing me as mod, was taken Christmas Day last year.


----------



## wynedot55

dont get me wrong we do have some cold weather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cold is a relative term!


----------



## wynedot55

yall have that freezing weather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What an upside down day! The morning around here was busy but, then you guys got quite this afternoon. Usually it's the other way around. Even Nifty was on this morning and he usually doesn't put in an appearance until the afternoon! 

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty


----------



## miss_thenorth

Good morning!  Just doing some reading--hubby wants to go take a look at that heifer anyways, so I'm gettin educated a bit.


----------



## wynedot55

enjoy your tripp to look at the heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good afternoon! We went grocery shopping this morning! YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

you mean you dont like food shopping.i thought the 4yr old wouldnt like shopping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She didn't want to be there today either! Top that off with another weather system=migraine. Need I say more?


----------



## wynedot55

ive had those days as well.an they are no fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32 degrees here so far this morning with time for it to drop some more!


----------



## wynedot55

morning kitty sounds like its time to build a fire.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Furnace is running. When I left at 7:10 this morning it was 30 degrees out! Garden is done. I was ready for it to be done. Suppose to go down to 28 tonight so here I wouldn't be surprised to see low to mid 20s.


----------



## wynedot55

brrrrrrrrr your going to get a hard killing frost/freeze.when do you have your 1st freeze.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Normally we've had it by now. It got cold enough to kill tender vegitation lastnight and the rest will probably go tonight. There is nothing normal about our weather this year! 

There is still alot of soybeans on the fields. Guys are chopping corn. Usually this stuff is off. I know our corn is usually chopped the first week of September. 

They are calling rain starting Sunday aft and going through Tues. May get up to 2 inches. We do need it real bad for the water tables but, I feel for those trying to get in the crops yet. I'm glad ours is off. Fall tillage would be nice but, if it's to wet for it it's not so bad as trying to get the crops off.


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.its hard to get the crops in when your running against the weather.so you do have all your hay up for the year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hay is made. Only hay that comes off here this time of the year is green chopped or there's some that chop it and mix it with the corn.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your ready for winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm never ready for winter! There is winterizing things to do yet. I have the chicken run to wrap in plastic and the rabbit runs gate to do. The heifers need to be moved around into their winter quarters. Garden cleaned out. Just to name a few.


----------



## wynedot55

you forgot 1 thing.an thats move your heavy bred heifers when you can watch them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope. They stay out with the almost breeding size and up until about a month out and then they get brought into the barn-ideally anyway. Sometimes you have to make room for them first.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny stalls do you have in your barn for dry cows an springer heifers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's 34 stalls in the barn. As for how many are for dry cows or springers, it varies. There is no set spot for them.


----------



## wynedot55

ok was just wondering.ill quit asking qs now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ok was just wondering.ill quit asking qs now.


You mean for now. 

I get to ask you right back on your thread!


----------



## wynedot55

yes  an yes you can ask me on my thread.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning!

I'm being invaded for the next 3 hours. It's Kute Kitten's B-day party. She is having 3 friends over.


----------



## wynedot55

i feel for you.your house is full of 4 screeming laughing lil girls.i bet your hubby is hid out somewhere.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5 screaming and laughing little girls-you forgot the youngest DD!  The weather is nice here so they are outside!

_Oh, and DH is out in the shed working (on the chopper) until lunch and then he is going out to the woods! _


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The 3 girls have gone home now. It sure got quite. DH is still out in the woods. Wonder if he can hear that it's safe to come back up to the house?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I guess the answer is yes. He has arrived back!


----------



## wynedot55

so hubby is going to go check his deer feeder.i bet the girls had fun at the party.i bet your lill dd was the loudest of them all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hubby went to work on his Brother's deer stand-it fell over.

No my youngest DD was the quite one of the bunch. Not sure which of the 9 and 10 yr olds was the loudest though.


----------



## wynedot55

im shocked that the 9 an 10yr olds was loud.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you have any kids of your own? What a loud age!


----------



## wynedot55

no i dont have any kids im a bachlor.now my neices an nephews are all grown an they are still loud.esp when you pen all 4 togather.they worse than 10yr olds.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know if that is possible! The volume level was at max here today. Thankfully it's nice out and they were outside.


----------



## wynedot55

they say im old an set in my ways.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

So, how are things. Been away from the computer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Been missing you. Welcome back!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning, warmer here this morning. No frost this morn!

I cleaned out the garden and spread rotten manure on it yesterday. Tried to till it but, the ground is so hard all the till wanted to work was the top little bit. Suppose to rain today and on and off all week.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your able to start getting ready for winter some.maybe itll rain some.an you can slipp out an get the munure tilled in.rain all week means youll have to stay close to house shop an barn to work except for feeding the heifers an calves.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Missing you all too. My back has been taking a toll on my computer time. I hope all is well with you. Sure miss sitting here and reading all the good stuff. Hope I can come on and visit at least once a day.   
Take care all! _Chris_ 



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Been missing you. Welcome back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chris aka Barney said:
			
		

> Missing you all too. My back has been taking a toll on my computer time. I hope all is well with you. Sure miss sitting here and reading all the good stuff. Hope I can come on and visit at least once a day.
> Take care all! _Chris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been missing you. Welcome back!
Click to expand...

Have they scheduled surgery or figured out what their going to do?


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Last week I went to the hospital to have a facet joint block.
This would be a series of three. They said if the first one didn't work to cancel the others. I cancelled...didn't work...so Tues I go back to the Neurosutrgeon to see his next plann. Hope it works!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Being in pain is no fun and makes life difficult.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Yesterday we moved the little heifers (the ones just off milkreplacer and out of the pens/hutches) into the backbarn. They are in the pen for the next older group as I have calves tied in their pen for now and we need to keep that pen relatively clean for dehorning, which is coming up. Oh, how I hate that job!


----------



## wynedot55

morning how meny weaned heifers do you have.i never liked dehorning calves at all.always alot of work to pen load an haul to the vet.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning how meny weaned heifers do you have.i never liked dehorning calves at all.always alot of work to pen load an haul to the vet.


That group is 11. The next one up is 6.


----------



## wynedot55

17 calves you have your hands full.when my dad died we had like 80 heifers.an 10 or 15 on the bottle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You didn't ask how many are still on milk replacer. 5 heifers and 2 bulls. The 2 bulls are heading for the SIL's whenever they can make time to come up and get them-4 hour drive one way!


----------



## wynedot55

no i didnt an i was wondering how meny you had on milk.with 22 on the bottle an weaned.you have me wondering how meny heifers you have from 6 months to springing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, no. We have the 7 on milk replacer-they only get milk for a couple days. All on milk replacer are on pails. Yes, they go on pails at 2-3 days old. 

Then are the 11 that are the ones shortly off milk replacer.

Then the 6 that are from this last spring. 

There's 30 some (DH's job to keep track of how many in this group) in the group that range from just under breeding size to springing. 

The cows are around 37-39. With the barn holding 34 and the remaining being dry cows. Sometimes there are more in this group.


----------



## wynedot55

when we sold out we was milking 25 to 35hd.next q how much milk does each cow give a day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not enough!


----------



## wynedot55

i know that feeling well.


----------



## wynedot55

morning


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning-Heading for town. So you all behave now!


----------



## wynedot55

im always good.ive got to go to town after while to get feed.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning. On the agenda today is tomato juice and then getting the cheese curds, buttermilk, and yogurt going.


----------



## wynedot55

you forgot about milking the cows this evening.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chores and milking are always a given. I better get to work on those tomatoes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning! On today's agenda is canning chili! Then later in the day I'm going to be trying the yogurt I made yesterday, it set beautifully!


----------



## wynedot55

morning you have a busy day ahead of you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning. No canning/freezing today! The dishwasher is fine with that. It needs a day to catchup!  Poor thing falls behind when I'm canning.


----------



## wynedot55

morning  i bet your the dishwasher.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I have a dishwasher. It's usually Kute Kitten's job to unload it but, when I'm canning I try to take timeout to unload and reload it at least once during the day. I ran the darn thing 3 times yesterday!


----------



## wynedot55

oh thats alot of unloading.so your going to relax today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! Library program for Peanut is today.


----------



## wynedot55

does she go to the book reading.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They do a filmstrip, circle time (usually an excerise of some sort), book readings, sometimes a puppet show, a worksheet, treats, and we're done. 

We had lunch with Kute Kitten afterwards.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like peanut had fun.i hope kute kitten had a good lunch since yall ate with her.


----------



## wynedot55

morning everyone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good afternoon. Kute Kitten's team won their soccer scrimage this morning.


----------



## Thewife

Good afternoon!
I tried to say good morning, but the guy that was supposed to be here at 6:30, showed up at 5:30?
It's opening day of deer season, I think he was just excited!
I went out with them for awhile, saw four does, but I had to come home to feed. I think they were happy I did not expect them to come back and get me later! (JUST GO!!)
I will watch the fence line during the week, if I get one, I get one!

Congrats to Kute Kitten's team!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I always laugh at our guys. They go out to the woods and climb in a treestand and come home having seen less deer than I see right here from the yard.

Good luck with getting yours!


----------



## Thewife

It used to drive my Ex nuts, he would hike hill and dale looking for a deer, then I would get mine along the fenceline while taking the boy to school or checking cows! My now Hubby, is always happy for me!
This is the first year I have ever seen some one use a tree stand around here. What kind of deer do your guys hunt?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They hunt whitetail deer here. Right now it's Bow (& arrow) season and Thanksgiving week is rifle.


----------



## wynedot55

morning everyone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

Getting ready to dehorn heifers here today.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

The guys just left, the house is quiet!
I guess I should catch up on some laundry?

We hunt Blacktails around here. It's rifle season right now, then my rifle Elk season, then back to Hubbys bow Elk season. 
I think there is one weekend between now and Dec 13, that isn't open for hunting something!(not sure where his duck season fits in there)
Are you in one of those states you can get more than 1 deer? And hunt bow, rifle and blackpowder?

Good luck on the dehorning! I have a 1/4 brahma I should have done last year! She's one scary looking sweety!


----------



## wynedot55

have fun dehorning.an remember to pull the bleeders.an spray their holes good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not having fun! Just came in for a lunch break. We have the 14 big ones done. Some of them were big enough we had to use the saw. 

21 more to go. These are littler ones though.


----------



## wynedot55

dog gone kitty you need some piano wire.ive got friends that have dehorned as meny as 60hd at a time with piano wire.where is kute kitten an peanut with all the dehorning going on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten was helping and Peanut was playing. We don't normally do them so big. Usually they are small when we do them but they got away from us this time. Therefore we had to setup for bigger ones than normal--that took time, as well as getting them in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning, 

I'm still feeling the effects of yesterday's dehorning but, they are all done! Normally, we dehorn a couple times a year and then we don't have as many and they aren't as big. But, DH got sick about the time to do the one group this year so they didn't get done. Kute Kitten helped with it all, from setup to finish. Peanut was very good at playing by herself yesterday. Both girls did wonderful!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all sounds like everything went real smoothly.an i know kute kitten was alot of help.an it really helped when peanut kept herself busy.i thought you might dehorn before you get calves out of their hutches.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I would like to and ideally we would. There is no way I can hold them and dehorn them myself and with the head gate being in the pen makes it difficult to use for just a few at a time. DH doesn't want to make time to do it that way. Now that Kute Kitten is big enough to be so much help maybe her and I can.


----------



## wynedot55

i know how that goes.i guess thats the reason i always work by myself if i can.because i dont like waiting till some1 decides to help.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

I'm guessing my messed up ankle was not ready for the long walk I took Sat! I was planning on putting up some pears, but I think I will stay off my foot today and play on the tractor!

Glad to hear you got the dehorning done! 

Here's my sweety Sam, I probably should have dehorned her! The one in the back came that way last year, she is a sweety too!






I think it's funny that moms can do the farm things with kids around! Yet my nephew tries use the excuse he can't help me some times, because he doesn't have a babysitter? His kid is going to remember me as Auntie Sit There!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Guys just don't know how to multi-task! You have to be able to keep the kids safe and busy while getting your work done. When Kute Kitten was a baby or toddler, if I wanted the day off I still had to take her with me. There was no way he could do chores and milking and take care of her!  I did it daily! It's a good thing she shopped until you dropped well. Somedays she outlasted me and whoever I went with!


----------



## wynedot55

my bro raised his 4 kids in the pitt off the milk barn from the time they could walk if his wife had to go somewhere.when pigglett was born her other granpa would make sure he got her once a week.an he would take her everywhere he went.an he did that up until he died.


----------



## wynedot55

duh i forgot to say as well.those are some goodlooking cows an heifers you have there.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

I joined this thread pretty late, oh well at least I'm here.


----------



## wynedot55

yes you are.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

I have the morning animal chores done, 1 roo added to the fridge, DH and Kute Kitten off for the day. Now where to start on my work? HMMMMM. Maybe I better pay bills today first.


----------



## wynedot55

morning so all thats left at home is you an miss peanut.an i bet she is playing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's playing. I'm going to get some workbooks out and sit with her in a bit. Just finished paying bills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lots of small stuff to do today.


----------



## wynedot55

just dont pull your hair out while your doing bookwork.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Where's the gagging smiley?


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

Have to find my kitchen this morning, so I can try to put up a few pears. I think most of them are too ripe!  The dogs will enjoy them!

wynedot55,  Glad "someone" like my girls! 
Hubby does not like my brahma crosses, he would prefer I cut them all out! The big one in the picture, was a good deal even he could not pass up!  Sam is the last calf out of one of my old favorite cows! I don't think he will even mention getting rid of her! (at least for now)


----------



## wynedot55

well id better like brimmer cattle.because i raise reg beefmaster cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

the wife said:
			
		

> Hubby does not like my brahma crosses, he would prefer I cut them all out!


They are beautiful animals. If DH doesn't like them what would he prefer you raise?


----------



## Thewife

Beefmasters!!
I was not allowed to get Beefmasters, I was told they have Short horn in them? 
I would love to see pictures of your critters!


----------



## wynedot55

i wont lie to you they have brimmer shorthorn an hereford in them.




heres a pic of my herd bull simba.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hey, mark it on the calander, a pic of one of Wynedot55's cattle!


----------



## wynedot55

why i thought i posted some pics when i posted bout the hay fire here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pics of the hay fire but, not of your cattle. 

You had your first home bred Beefmaster born a little while ago. We pushed for pics but, nothing. Face it, you and that camera just need to get together more often.


----------



## wynedot55

i admitt it me an the camera dont mesh


----------



## Thewife

Simba is gorgeous!!
Of course, we REALLY need to see some calves now!

Farmer kitty, I guess we posted at the same time!
Hubby wants to go all black.  This year he bought a limo/angus bull. 
Personally, I hate having all the cows look the same. I have a small group that is all related, I named them, "it's outta 729 or 704 or one of their heifers"


Did you all know, if you get the kitchen cleaned up, dig out the jars, and then go out and scrape the barn, the pears will NOT get into the jars by themselves? I still have a few more things to do out there, I will give them one more chance!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like my cows to look different too! Why doesn't he like the shorthorns? Angus are a stubborn breed--not that they all can't be but, some more so than others.

Yep, pears or anything else won't can themselves. I have the same problem!


----------



## Thewife

It was my dad who never liked the shorthorns! That was many years ago, I don't even remember why he did not like them.  Dad don't like angus either, which is why I agreed on the limo/angus bull!! 

Hubby liked the look of the beefmasters, he saw some on some show. But, it seems like the buyers don't want the big ears. Add in the fact a few of my Brahmas may be a little high strung, he'd prefer they go!!


----------



## wynedot55

heres my black granite bull calf.he is a reg beefmaster bull.hey kitty my buddy is going to sale black granite this month in a big beefmaster sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's the new one? He's getting big! 

Now you will have a chance to own Black Granite.  Hope the checkbook doesn't go broke, first a tractor and now a bull. If you get both it could be costly!


----------



## wynedot55

he isnt the baby homebred.he is black granites son.he is 9 months old.he was 6 months in the pic.i dont have the $50,000 that it would take to get black granite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I didn't think you did!


----------



## Thewife

I want!
Can't afford!
But, still want!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's a common problem!


----------



## wynedot55

im gonna see if i can put him in a reg beefmaster sale in 2009.i just hope he is good enough to go to 1 of those sales.he might bring $1500 to $2000.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its a cool morning here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

There's frost on the ground here! 34 degrees! 

Pressure canners are going, those peppers are going to get done today, and I have some hamburger I want to crumble, brown and refreeze for a family in need. Whose story is here.

Oh, and then there is the paintings I'm doing on the girl's bedroom wall, if I get a chance.


----------



## wynedot55

its so sad whem you see people get that sick so young.an her trying to fight off the infection.she will have a long hard road ahead of her.an i feel for the dad an lil 1s.thoughts an prayers with that family.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you! She was to have more tests done yesterday and I'm hoping to hear what they found out today.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

Hubby is home today! He set the alarm so HE could get up and go on a morning hunt? He's still snoring and I am up? He also feels we should do some food shopping today?  I believe in managing my time! Skip the shopping and just leave the cupboards bare, they are gonna end up empty again anyway!


Sending prayers for your friend Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I love your food shopping phylosophy!

Thank you.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

It isn't that cold here but my mom started a fire anyway. I like fires, they feel good in the winter.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Now I'm really glad that she started the fire, it got really cold somehow. I just wish there was one in the living room  (the room I'm in).


----------



## wynedot55

a good hot fire will heat the house up.we wont start burning wood till dec.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Ours is in the kitchen, the kitchen is in a corner of the house, and there is only one door for the heat to escape from :/. Plus, our fireplace is odd.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Hi everyone,

 Just wanted to say hey. Miss you all. miss the posts too.  


p.s. I guess you can say that things are better then last time, but not as good as it could be. Maybe I'll get to sit lobger next time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hi Chris-great to hear from you again. I sure hope they get things taken care of for you so you can tolorate to sit longer. 

Good Morning Everyone,

It's the last soccer day! I know Kute Kitten wishes it went longer but, as the temps drop this is one mom that is glad it's coming to an end. Not sure what else today may bring.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its cooler here as well.glad to see you back with us cris.take it easy an dont over do it.hope kute kitten wins her last game.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not sure who one. Doesn't really matter as being a scrimage the coach switched players around mid game. So the points she had scored were now on the other team.  We all had cold wet feet due to the frost melting.


----------



## wynedot55

now its no fun to have cold wett feet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now its no fun to have cold wett feet.


No kiddding! I was glad to get home and change!


----------



## wynedot55

did peanut go play in the damp wet stuff.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep! Made a leaf piile!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We were in town tonight and went out to eat. The waitresses name was Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i fured she was playing.glad yall had a good dinner.i bet you was surprised to learn the waitresses name was kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, I was. 

We got home to 2 messages that there were heifers out.  It was/is the neighbors. He can't keep his animals in. There seems to be some of his out at one farm or another all the time. One of these days someone is going to hit one and be seriously injured or killed. Two of his farms are on a state highway another is on a county road and one is on a township road but, close to the state highway. 

DH is not having a good morning. He tried replacing the bad light switch in the kitchen and either the new one is bad or something else is wrong. Got the light replaced by the washer in the basement fine. Went to see why the cold water is running slow in the kitchen and the valves downstairs won't shut all the way off. Another trip to town sometime is going to be required. Right now he is off on a drive around the neighborhood to see if he can find the neighbors heifers-DH and neighbor are buddies. 

I got a load of laundry done just fine but, the sewing machine is acting up. I'm working on more recycled bags. Guess I will go load jars into the dishwasher now that Kute Kitten got it unloaded.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Good morning! :coolsun

        Well this is a good thing! I went to church this morning and I was able to sit the full time! History was made here today! This is a first in a long time. in over a year...maybe there's some hope for the old back after all! 

        It's a beautiful day here today. The pumpkin patch up the road have tons of folks having a good time. Our kids and grandkids went there last night and  they all had lots of fun going through the haunted woods & corn maze. It's a nice time of year.

       Our chickens are laying like crazy! Wonder why? Even out broodies are going crazy! 

       That's it for today! See ya!   Chris


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like another fun day on the dairy.where you pull your hair trying to get things fixxed.when are you going to start working on kute kittens an peanuts holloween costumes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Guess what showed up here a little bit ago! 8 heifers. They have been after them all day and finally managed to get them over here. Once they saw our heifers and cows it was a breeze to get them locked in. They just went after the trailer.

The holloween customes are done! Did them Thursday.


----------



## wynedot55

glad that they was able to catch the  heifers.now you know we want to see pics of the kids in their coustums.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> glad that they was able to catch the  heifers.now you know we want to see pics of the kids in their coustums.


Sorry, won't happen. I won't post pics of people.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont blame you i really wont post pics of me.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

It's rainy, windy and nasty out! Perfect deer hunting weather! Hubby told me to go hunt the fence line this morning! 
As soon as he drove away, I went back to bed! It was a long weekend, I needed that!

I always enjoyed making costumes for the boy and growing pumpkins so he could carve them!
Now, I'm just old and greedy! I get in on the good candy sales and hide it from him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The sun is shining here. It is windy though. 

My little sewing machine bit the dust. DH took it apart and found a bad gear. He said he would check out and see what's wrong with the one I inherited from my Grandma. Last night I got it out and looked it over. Decided it needed a good cleaning and then tried it. It works again! It is a basic machine but, good for what I do. Now I can work on the recycled bags somemore!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning!

Cold this morning-29 degrees at 7 a.m. BBRRRRRR!!!! Left the jacket in the barn lastnight because it was in the fifties and I didn't need it.  I need to remember to bring it back to the house so I have it in the morning.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

I don't know what the weather is like yet! I probably don't want to know!

I used to have a sewing machine that would only work when it felt like it! I swear that thing had a mind of it's own! 
I need to dig my machine out and make a few baby quilts! I made one for the neices brat, that was fun, she likes frongs! The nephews kid is almost 2 now, he's still waiting for his! I guess I should make one for Hubbys grand baby too?

Glad to hear I am not the only one who leaves jackets in the barn!(or on the tractor,in the farm truck, in the garden, or maybe hanging from a tree in the back eighty)


----------



## wynedot55

morning all we have just now hitt the cool stages.its in the 50s here this morning.im just glad its not cold here yet.kitty you need 2 jackets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They would both end up in the wrong place! One is bad enough to keep track of!


----------



## Thewife

Yep, I can attest to that! The more jackets you have, the more that end up in the wrong place!  I am the same way with coffee cups, everybody around here just brings them home from what ever stump or fence post they find them on!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't drink coffee, but do hot chocolate and I leave the cups in the house so I don't have to worry about where they are at!


----------



## amysflock

Maybe that's why I can't find a couple of cups and mugs...DH??? Where'd you leave them?


----------



## Thewife

I'm so bad with the coffee cups, when the boy was young, I would have to send him out on cup searches, just to refill the cupboards!
When a friend was moving, she brought me a whole box of "leave around the farm cups"!


----------



## wynedot55

i leave big 20oz glasses in 2 places in the house.an i always know where to find them.1 is by the pc the other is by my recliner.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Good morning everyone. I came down from doing geometry. I hate it. And what's worse, it is due today (I am homeschooled but I take geometry as a class). I think I'll do that in a few minutes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If you hate geometry, I would guess, you like algebra. A lot of people who like or have an easy time with algebra don't like or have a hard time with geometry. I guess it's something about the processes. I loved algebra and was thankful that I never had to take geometry after watching others with it.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its going tobe a fast day here.i need to unload some feed.you mean yall have garage sales on tues.here we have emm on fri an sat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Who's garage saling? Here garage sales are on Friday and Saturday with the odd one starting Thursday. The season is coming to an end though.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

I don't have to go any where today! 
My house is a mess!
I think I'll go work on the barn!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

More canning today-hamburger. More tomatoes to juice and lasagna to make. Somewhere in there I need to do some house cleaning and laundry too.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all  you can teach peanut how to wash the clothes an you can do the canning.i bet she would help mommy clean house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, right! I have trouble getting her to pick up her toys.  She'll gladly feed the cats, dog, and rabbits. As well as help with feeding the cattle but, cleaning? No, way!

I hit a snag in canning. My second canner doesn't want to seal! It needs a new gasket.  So I have the jars in it all ready to can and it won't go. I'm keeping them in it with the weight off and heat down really low to keep things warm. When the other canner becomes available I will have to use it. When all said and done it should be 10 pts. canned down.


----------



## wynedot55

wow are you ever going to get done with the years canning.well i really dont reckion i ever met a kid that picked their toys up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I still have chickens out there to do. It will be next week before I get to them again. Then there will be 2 or 3 that will be a couple of weeks after that. I felt like doing more hamburger and had gotten enough out to do 5 pts and then the lasagna (2 pans) plus supper. Decided to put it all into jars. Went down and got out more hamburger to do the lasagna and supper. Lasagna is for the weekend. I like it to sit and flavor through.

_Oh yeah, I was told we are down to 1 jar of raspberry jam. It's a good thing I have raspberries frozen. Not sure when I will get to that._


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If you hate geometry, I would guess, you like algebra. A lot of people who like or have an easy time with algebra don't like or have a hard time with geometry. I guess it's something about the processes. I loved algebra and was thankful that I never had to take geometry after watching others with it.


Yeah I really liked algebra, I actually _want_ to take algebra 2 next year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Algebra 2? I had algebra 1&2 in one year. A symester each. I wonder if they count them different today?


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning!

It's raining? 
I might try doing some house work today!
Or, maybe not! 

Kitty, you make lasagna too?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, you make lasagna too?


A few times a year.


----------



## Thewife

Dern it Kitty!
It's dinner time, and I want  LASAGNA! I've been thinking about all day! If the boy is home tomorrow, I will have to send him to the store, frozen food section!
(Cooking is not my thing!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not that hard. They even have lasagna noodles you don't need to precook! Just brown your hamburg and layer everything. Homemade is so much better than store bought! 

Smiley for you:


----------



## wynedot55

homemade lasgana is so good.are those frog smileys for peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

For thewife--Peanut has seen them.


----------



## Thewife

A dear friend tried to teach me how to make her lasangna, she gave up and would just make me a pan when she made it for her family! She moved far away, and I've never found any that is as good as hers!
Now you got me hungry for her lasangna and missing her, dern it Kitty!

Thank you for the smilys, now how do I snag them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You right click on them and click on "save picture as..." 

Didn't mean to make you miss your old friend. Pick up the phone and call her. At least then you will get to hear from her. Of course, you may want to wait until she will be up-depending on her time zone.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

I like the tongue froggy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So I noticed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's another frog one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rainy day here. It's going to be a wind down some projects before the weekend day.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

we're at 2 on the BYCows number thread stop being like this cat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm staying away from it so you can actually count. I'll get it later. You really need someone else on to play too.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all kitty what you doing up at 130am.your supposed tobe asleep so you can milk this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut had me up. I couldn't get back to sleep so I ended up here for a few minutes. 

Looks like a busy morning here. I leave for a couple hours for library and I come back to lots of posts!


----------



## wynedot55

so you couldnt get miss peanut comfy enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She went back to sleep it was me that couldn't for some strange reason.


----------



## wynedot55

i get like that some wake up an cant go back to sleep so i watch tv.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Usually I have no trouble.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont use an alarm to get up.i wakeup when i need to get up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You don't milk cows anymore!  I don't have the luxury.

Hate to tell you guys this but, I'm baking chocolate chip cookies. :coolsun


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i never used an alarm clock when we did milk.id wake up at milk time.better not let peanut eat all the cookies fore kute kitten gets home from school.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She won't, she's down for a nap now!


----------



## wynedot55

doggone she took her napp early


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning(Ok, maybe afternoon!)

I had to start out in the dark this morning, because my slaughter guy was coming! AND, he actually showed up, he was even a little early! He was supposed to be here two weeks ago, but he came down with the flu?
That's two less mouths to feed and two more pens I can start scraping out!

Kittly,  
Now your making cookies? Do you cut fire wood?


----------



## wynedot55

afternoon sounds like youve already done your days work.an will have lots of homegrown beef to eat in 2wks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Took her nap on time.

No firewood here. We didn't have much for woods until 4 years ago so we got rid of the wood and went to LP.


----------



## wynedot55

i know you havent got done milking the cows by now.


----------



## Thewife

The steak steer is sold, we get the old hamburger cow!

Ok, Kitty!
I will tell Hubby you don't do fire wood, then maybe he won't try to trade me off when he finds out about the cookies! If all else fails, I still have my trump card! His boat is in MY name!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The steak steer is sold, we get the old hamburger cow!
> 
> Ok, Kitty!
> I will tell Hubby you don't do fire wood, then maybe he won't try to trade me off when he finds out about the cookies! If all else fails, I still have my trump card! His boat is in MY name!




No firewood! Did it growing up and the first year we were married but, with having to buy it and the time it takes we switched!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know you havent got done milking the cows by now.


Done now!


----------



## wynedot55

what time do you start milking.we always milked at 6am an 5pm or there abouts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4 ish both ends.


----------



## wynedot55

thats a good time to start milking.


----------



## Thewife

4 ish, I like that!
When I milked, they did 3 milkings. I was the lucky one who had the 10 ish shift!


Kitty, when they moved our house in, they damaged the heater ducts! After I shot a wood rat in the heater duct, I decided to stick to wood rather than tear all the insulation out and figure out how it got in there! Hubby likes that I try to get all the wood in. Other than knocking trees down for me, (and keeping my saw sharp)he doesn't have too do worry about it! 
I cheated this year, the boy was laid off for a couple of weeks, so I made him do most of it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

morning all ill be gone for awhile.so yall be good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Evening-Had a fun and busy day. Traveled for 4 hours today.


----------



## Thewife

Good Evening!
Had a long day touring more of the Vail tree farm! 
All we saw, were a couple of does! 
Next weekend is Elk season, my supposed vacation!
I need to make my list of things to do!
First thing on the list, is making the boys a list of things to do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Deer season is still on by you, isn't it? How long does your elk season last?


----------



## Thewife

I dropped Hubby off in the woods and came home to feed!
It's too nice of a day to be hunting, we should be digging ditches!
Our deer season ends the 31st(I think) then we have 10 days of elk season, then sometime in Nov,we have a few more days of deer season.
We will only go elk hunting on the two weekends, Hubby went bow this year. I'm not about to go hunting one of those things by myself! I could just see ME, trying to get it out of the woods or even cleaned out, by myself!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

490 miles put on this weekend. The girls, a SIL, and I went down to see another SIL. We left DH home to do milking and chores. Had a good time and have pics to post tomorrow.

It's deer bow season here and the week of Thanksgiving will be deer rifle.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

I told Hubby I really don't want to go Elk hunting, I guess we are going anyway.

I should try to find my desk today! I am sure there are some bills I need to pay, hidden under all the other stuff that has piled up!


Kitty,  sounds like you had a good weekend off!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was good. Peanut ended up with some bug but, as long as I keep the IB and Tylenol into her she is fine. She started complaining of an ear ache, then it seemed she had a sore throat and now it's the stomache. As long as I keep her fever down she appears to be fine, if the fever goes up she is sick. This is normal for her when she has a bug. She did have a good time though.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all grandpa is moving slow this morning.hope miss peanut gets over her bugg soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, are you feeling your age today? Usually you call yourself an Old Bull. Hope things look better as the day goes.


----------



## wynedot55

yes miss kitty im an old bull.an i feel old an wore out when winter hitts.an i just love my old bull tagg.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

"I'm now "miss" kitty? Usually it's just Kitty with everyone.

It's a good thing you don't live in WI if  Texas winters bother you. They are calling for a high of 37 today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm glad you like your new tag.


----------



## amysflock

Ah, yes, deer and elk season. DH was out on the coast Saturday all day setting up elk camp, and will leave this Saturday a.m. until Nov. 11th. One of his buddies is staying there for the week...he likes the solitude. At this point DH hasn't seen a buck while he's had his gun, so it looks like he'll have to try late buck this year when he gets home for elk camp. I think he only has one or two weekends for that (although he might get a day this week to hunt, too).

Hate to say it, but my feelings won't be hurt if he doesn't get a deer...I like elk so much better. However, he has a doe tag, too, so I'm sure if push comes to shove he'll bag a doe by the end of season.


----------



## wynedot55

the only reason winter bothers me is because the cold sets up in my back an hipps/an makes me hurt all the time.i dont wear a coat till it gets below 30 here.


----------



## Thewife

I hope peanut is feeling better!
A high of 37? Luckily we don't get many of then days, I'd never makes it! I get chilled just seeing the frost outside!(as I stand inside, next to the wood stove)

Our elk camp is our camper, sitting in a friends pasture! They had just weaned some bucket calves when Hubby was down there a couple of weeks ago. He said it was hard trying to sneak into the brush, with the calves on his tail wanting milk!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I didn't have to give Peanut anymore meds to keep her temp down until I put her down for her nap at 1:30 pm (she had her meds at 5:30 a.m.). And then her temp was okay but, I was afraid she would wake with a fever otherwise so I gave them to her. Usually I can just space dosages farther and farther apart after the first couple days.

Low tonight of 26. 

Hopefully, those calves are either good and weaned or moved!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

You guys post too fast and I can never help anyone on any board


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You can still put  in your opinion or knowledge. Sometimes, it helps the OP to hear the same thing a couple of times. It helps reassure them that the answer given is what they are looking for. And if you have a conflicting answer it could be the correct one for the OP's situation. Just because something works on one farm doesn't always mean it will work on another-even different meds work better than others sometimes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I bought almost 2 yds of fleece material this last weekend and turned it into a lap blanket with fringes. I don't have a fringe making machine and did them by hand. It is to be a Christmas present for the lady that babysits Peanut for me.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like youve had a real busy day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No just a puttery one.


----------



## wynedot55

i hate putter days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Apple crisp is in the oven! Fresh apple brought back this weekend.


----------



## wynedot55

are yall having apple crisp for breakfest.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I'll rewarm it for desert tonight. I don't have time at night to bake so, I bake during the day.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet they will be yummy tonite.an i bet miss peanut will be eyeing them all day long.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

I made my list of things I have to do before I go!
Headed out to "get er done", and ended up spending the day cleaning the barn! 
It will be interesting to see what I "don't" get done today!

Kitty, apple crisp sounds good!  I have a big bag of apples I've been kicking around kitchen! We won't tell the Hubby I've been tossing them out as treats for the dogs, he wants me to can up some more applesauce!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've been there and done that!


----------



## wynedot55

why not make a bunch of apple dumplins.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

This is a chat room for BYCows . Ya'll should use MAAN. Sloppy Joes for dinner .


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I guess, we prefer Good Morning.

Hi, Chris--Good to see you on! Hope things are doing better for you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning!

Each time I submit something it gives me an error code. The post does go through though. I have let Nifty know of the problem so if you get this error I wanted you to know we know of the problem.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its still cool here but itll warm up soon.will have to go get the work done afterwhile.


----------



## amysflock

I experienced that error code, too, thus my double post on the Feeding board. Sorry about that!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got up with the Hubby this morning, and my fuzzy brain gave me an error code, so I went back to bed!
Now I've got critters gathered outside my front door, a heifer watching the house from the corral and my coffee is just not working!


----------



## wynedot55

once you start moving youll wakeup an feel better.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nifty fixed the problem. It seems they did some work to the server and it caused some unexpected errors. 

It was a cold 24 degrees at 7:45 a.m.

Had to go to town for a few things and didn't really care to go out again in the cold!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> I experienced that error code, too, thus my double post on the Feeding board. Sorry about that!


No problem and it wasn't your fault. I took care of the double post.


----------



## wynedot55

did peanut enjoy the tripp to town.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She didn't go. I had an appointment and left her with the lady that does daycare in our neighborhood. She didn't want to leave there when it was time to come home so she had a good time.


----------



## wynedot55

so glad she had fun playing.


----------



## Thewife

Well, I tried to get moving!
Needed to make some phone calls, our phone went out! 
Nephew showed up to help fix the driveway and I was hoping to scrape a few more layers out of the barn, but I am out of fuel! 

I guess I could clean the house, or take another nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I vote for the nap! I'm tired today too and didn't get as much done as I could have.


----------



## Thewife

I gave up on the nap!
Decided that since we always seem to get one good freeeze during elk season, I should take care of some fawcetts!
I still have 6 things on my to do list. Since I started out with only 8, I don't think I'm getting very far!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby got his deer yesturday! (a nice one)
So now all plans have changed!(again)
Todays barn cleaning(if I got fuel) will be, clean the whole kitchen!(including the catch all counter I ty to ignore)
Tomorrows head down to elk camp early, has changed to, butcher Hubby's deer! I'm really hoping he will get tomorrow off!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's amazing how one deer can through the whole schedule off! Tell him congratulations!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's amazing how one deer can through the whole schedule off! Tell him congratulations!


I will tell him!

He had seen this buck many times and pretty much had given up on it! It was always crossing from one neighbors(they think they are pets), to another neighbors(she thinks they are pests), but it was always after dark! 
Last night, Hubby and the buck were both a little early!

I know we have one happy neighbor!
The other neighbor will live, he has been known to put his horned pets in his own freezer!


----------



## amysflock

Oh, thewife, congratulations! Paul's gonna be so jealous!!! Did he get it up on the tree farm?


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on getting the deer.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

I'm back from my job milking cows!  How is everyone?


----------



## wynedot55

doing good how meny cows you milk.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

About 120. I milk with my friends usually, except on weekends when I milk because they have sports.


----------



## wynedot55

depending on the barn it takes you 4 to 5hrs to milk wash the pipline barn an scrape the dripshed.what you milking in a db 4 harringbone or db 6 harringbone.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> depending on the barn it takes you 4 to 5hrs to milk wash the pipline barn an scrape the dripshed.what you milking in a db 4 harringbone or db 6 harringbone.


Um, I really don't know


----------



## Thewife

chicken_boy_Kurt said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depending on the barn it takes you 4 to 5hrs to milk wash the pipline barn an scrape the dripshed.what you milking in a db 4 harringbone or db 6 harringbone.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, I really don't know
Click to expand...

Sounds like me, when I milked! 
When I was asked the same question, all I could say was "4 cows go in each side and all I see are udders??"


Amy, Hubby got the buck at the last farm before ours. I won't post pictures of deceased animals, but if you want to pm me an email address, I'd love to send Paul a picture!


----------



## wynedot55

that was a db 4 harringbone.i still eat breath an sleep milk barns.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning everyone!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good morning! Happy Halloween!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all happy halloween.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Happy Halloween! 

I might get one of those greedy little trick or treaters this year! Unless his dad is smart enough to realize, I enjoy pumping his kid full of candy, then sending him home to bounce off the walls!


----------



## wynedot55

all kids love to fill up on candy.an bounce off the walls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten decided after her flu shot she wanted to go to work with DH. So I dropped her off there. She will miss trick-or-treat as it's year end inventory and that means a late night. But, it was her choice. She will instead put her costume on and pass out candy there. Mods on BYChickens will be happy. We ran the Counting thread up to a new record this morning before we left.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she will have fun working with her daddy.an passing out candy there.an i bet she will be tired when she gets home tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not sure about tired. She took a couple naps there yesterday!


----------



## wynedot55

sleeping on the job  that sounds like me


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sleeping on the job  that sounds like me


I don't sleep on the job, I take power naps!

Good morning

We are running two hours late!(that's on time for us!)
I was talking with an friend last night, his rotti dog was having lab cross puppies as we spoke! I put in my order for a male!

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## wynedot55

im having a good day.been the ph all morning with people wanting to buy a bull.answering their qs about 2 bulls thats for sale.at a herd that i help manage an do the bookwork for.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went shopping this morning. Got some ideas for DH for Christmas! He is so hard to get for. Now I just need to get back on my own to get stuff!


----------



## wynedot55

just get your dh a 50in fltscreen hidef tv for christmas.thats what i got me for christmas last year.thinking bout getting me a xbox360 game system this year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Got a new flatscreen TV-As big as he's getting!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten decided after her flu shot she wanted to go to work with DH. So I dropped her off there. She will miss trick-or-treat as it's year end inventory and that means a late night. But, it was her choice. She will instead put her costume on and pass out candy there. Mods on BYChickens will be happy. We ran the Counting thread up to a new record this morning before we left.


I was part of it  I feel special now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken_boy_Kurt said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten decided after her flu shot she wanted to go to work with DH. So I dropped her off there. She will miss trick-or-treat as it's year end inventory and that means a late night. But, it was her choice. She will instead put her costume on and pass out candy there. Mods on BYChickens will be happy. We ran the Counting thread up to a new record this morning before we left.
> 
> 
> 
> I was part of it  I feel special now
Click to expand...

Yep! You came in at a real good time too! Sometime Kute Kitten and I will have to try it again. See if we can break another record!


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Got a new flatscreen TV-As big as he's getting!


i wanted a 60in plasma flatscreen.but i had to settle for the 50in plasma fltscreen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

This morning I'm hating computers! This one is giving me grief! Darn things are good when they work and junk when they don't!

I got it!!!! I've been pecking away at it for a week now and I decided this morning I was getting it and have worked at it, one solution after another! GOT IT!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all pcs are like wemen.they are tempermental.


----------



## Kute Kitten

good morning , wait afternoon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all pcs are like wemen.they are tempermental.


I resent that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning all,

It's been a rough start to the day with a muscle spasm!  I have 2 roos in the slow cooker. They are all cooked and now deboned and are heating back up so I can can them today. I'm hoping to be able to make more cookies today too. I did a double batch of sugar cookies yesterday.


----------



## grass

Good morning everyone,figured i'd better introduce myself since i'm new to this entire thing...the other site got a me a good start on learning chickens.sure hope thisone does just as well...i just bought my first calf to raise on friday and have alot of learning to do.he's a jersey mix of some sort.not sure what he's mixed with.i'm a father of 2 young boys that are ready to try the 4h thing...i figured the wife and i would get them started with everything.chickens,rabbits ,and a cow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grass. 

Feel free to ask any questions you have about cattle. We have both dairy and beef experience on the forum and should be able to help you out. 

BTW-We have a cow named Grass. 

_Are you planning on showing the calf? I'm not sure about there but, here I don't think they show crossbreeds. Or maybe he is just for your own freezer?_


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

(I used the new smilie )


----------



## wynedot55

morning all hey kitty wanna come an help he load bulls this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all hey kitty wanna come an help he load bulls this morning.


I'm having trouble moving and you want me to load bulls? No thank you! Good luck with them though.


----------



## grass

this one is planned for the freezer ...i figured it's a good start for the kids


----------



## wynedot55

awwww kitty theres just 12hd in the pen.an its a steel corral open the ally an sort the calves in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grass said:
			
		

> this one is planned for the freezer ...i figured it's a good start for the kids


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> awwww kitty theres just 12hd in the pen.an its a steel corral open the ally an sort the calves in.


I could stand outside the pen and give them directions or swatt them with a stick. Trust me I couldn't move to send them in the right direction much less get out of their way.


----------



## wynedot55

sometimes i cant move quick enough.thats why i stay by the trailer an keep the calves in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Did you miss this post?


			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Morning all,
> 
> It's been a rough start to the day with a muscle spasm!  I have 2 roos in the slow cooker. They are all cooked and now deboned and are heating back up so I can can them today. I'm hoping to be able to make more cookies today too. I did a double batch of sugar cookies yesterday.


It's not a question of moving fast enough, it's a question of moving period. I think I need to move and get those roos into the jars and into the canners or they won't get done either.  Good thing the distance from the computer to the kitchen is short!


----------



## wynedot55

yes i seen that post.thats why im ribbing you so hard about loading the bulls.i know what it is to have spasms.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's back to the old grind today!
I didn't get an elk, but I did get tons of dirty laundry! 
Time off, should not be more work than staying home! 

Kitty, hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The laundry just seems to build whether we're off or not. 

I'm able to move a little better than I did during chores this morning! 6 pts of chicken and 3 pts of broth in the canners! This batch yielded better on the chicken! Usually it's 5 and 4.

wynedot--you're just nasty this morning!


----------



## wynedot55

yes miss kitty im being nasty this morning.an now im down right madd.3 dang bulls jumped the fence an got out during the nite.so im pretty upset now.i needed the money  will have to repen emm.an we had to let my weaning bull out as well grrrrrrr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OUCH! Not a good morning at your place! Hope it gets better!


----------



## wynedot55

oh its better .im over my ticked off spell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today is election day and canning potatoes day! I have one batch of potatoes cooking now. When they are done in the canner we will head out to vote while waiting for the canners to cool down so I can remove that batch and start the next.


----------



## wynedot55

morning miss kitty so you an miss peanut are going to vote today.im going to just hang around the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, I'm going to vote. You see I have a theory. If you don't vote you can't complain about what they do. So I vote!


----------



## wynedot55

well i dont vote an i dont gripe.because no matter who is in office.we will be in the crapper.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How true! They are all polititans and will do what they want.


----------



## wynedot55

right


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's supposed to be a nasty day, I guess since Halloween is over, I will try to take down the decorations?(cobwebs!)

Since step brat turned 18, we make voting a family thing! I read the pamphlet, and her and hubby fill out the ballots! Using my scientific voting formula, I had to tell her she could not vote for one guy, his people dared to call during my nap time and woke me up!


----------



## wynedot55

well they like calling at the wrong times anyway.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning!

DH is off to work. Kute Kitten off to school. The last roo is in the fridge! Now time to do some work here. Then I may can one more round of pt size potatoes.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

We have more rain coming! I think we have had enough, one hay field is already flooded!

Kitty, if you need more roos, I am sure I could spare a few!(or dozen)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, if you need more roos, I am sure I could spare a few!(or dozen)


 I think you're to far away.  

We have rain and cold weather in our forcast. Rain starts today and Friday it's rain turning to snow. And to think the last 2 days were in the mid 70's! We do need the rain as it is dry here but, the cold and snow could go elsewhere!


----------



## Thewife

I'm what I refer to as a Washington weather wimp!
One day of rain, is too much! One day of hot, is too much! One day of cold, is too much! 
Show me one snow flake, and I'm ready to hibernate!

I know Hubby wants me to do something with all the roos! 
The neighbor decided not to get the plucking machine I was hoping for! We just stuffed the freezers with beef and deer! 
As soon as the beef is sold, I am out of excuses!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all kitty your always in the kitchen doing something.what do you have miss peanut doing since your working.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's playing. I haven't gotten to the potatoes yet. I just had my legs up as they are complaining and I just don't seem to have much energy today.


----------



## wynedot55

well you need to take a slow day then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hey Chris aka Barney!  Nice to see you on again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's the 5th of November and we have a thunderstorm here! Unusual!


----------



## wynedot55

weird weather there.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, and on Friday the rain is suppose to turn over to snow!  Monday and Tuesday we hit record highs in the mid 70s.


----------



## wynedot55

weird weather


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yeah, and on Friday the rain is suppose to turn over to snow!  Monday and Tuesday we hit record highs in the mid 70s.


Nooooooooo no snow yet. I don't want snow yet. 
un un un un un


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hhhmmm, that's a new one. Most kids I know want snow. 

But, your like me. You have chores and milking (at your job) to do and snow and the cold make it harder to do.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Yeah I hate the cold. I accidentally forgot a sweatshirt one time when I was milking and it got to at least 40. I was very cold.


----------



## wynedot55

MORNING ALL  im tired of being on the go.wont be able to slow down till next week.gotta go get a case of chicken for stew we are cooking sat morning.wish you was here kitty.our church is having a big garage sale sat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> MORNING ALL  im tired of being on the go.wont be able to slow down till next week.gotta go get a case of chicken for stew we are cooking sat morning.wish you was here kitty.our church is having a big garage sale sat.


You're going to kill me with the garage sale bit. With our warmer than normal temp there has been an occasional one here and there but, they are pretty much done. I don't get to many of them and wish I could do more--maybe once Peanut is in school. It takes longer to get through the shopping when you have a child with. 

Craft sale season is starting though! Of course, the really good ones are during the two weekends of deer hunting so I will have Peanut to take with me. Kute Kitten goes out with DH and "shots" them with her camera.


----------



## wynedot55

i figured peanut would love going deer hunting with daddy as well.because she sure dont sound like a girlie girl yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At 4 Peanut wouldn't be happy out in the stand from before sunup until after sunup. They stay out all day and where I would be gone bringing her back in wouldn't be an option either--at least not until chores time. 

She wants to go out bow hunting and he is considering taking her for that one night. They don't stay out all day for that so it wouldn't be to bad. DH just bought one of those hunting tents so her movements wouldn't be such a probem either.


----------



## wynedot55

well at 4 she gets bored easy staying still that long.an she would get tired fast.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Surprise, it's raining!
I might have gotten a bit side tracked yesturday and didn't get one of my slabs scraped! 
It's going to be a lovely day!(NOT)


----------



## amysflock

Ha ha, soggy froggies! It's pouring up her in Gig Harbor (the office)...wasn't too bad at home. I heard on the news last night there is the potential for flood in most counties of Western Washington today. DH is still at elk camp in a canvas tent with tarps all over it, probably holding on for dear life in the wind.


----------



## Thewife

Hey, I just noticed I like frogs! Where would you get an idea like that? 

The winds are stripping my big maple! My whole yard it turning bright yellow!

Amy is your house a safe distance from the river! You know, the river with the name I am not even going to try to spell?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Hey, I just noticed I like frogs! Where would you get an idea like that?


You acquired that yesterday! I have no idea where I got that idea from!


----------



## amysflock

Ha ha, yes, thewife, we're quite a distance from the river. The flood maps show some of our neighbors might get a little soggy as there are a couple swales running north-south on both sides of us, but far enough away that we won't be impacted. No need for flood insurance for us! (That was one of our requirements when were looking for a place to buy.)

I will say, though, that parts of our paddock are turning into a mucky, muddy, nasty mess. Thank God for rubber boots. I guess I'll push on DH again when he gets back to get some dang gravel, already!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now that they are muddy isn't the best time to put the gravel in though. Unless you are laying it on top of some already there.


----------



## amysflock

No, I know we have to wait for a dry day...and I know that may not come until next summer. :|

A girl can wish, though!


----------



## Thewife

A dry day?
They warned of all the rain that was coming today! It rained as I was doing the morning chores and it started again after I did the evening chores! I stayed in all day for nothing! Hubby said it dumped on his job site all day!


Kitty, seems like the rule around here is, as long as the tractor don't sink, might as well just get it done, mud or no mud!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We work in a lot of mud too. But with putting in fill or gravel if the ground underneath is muddy then the new stuff will more than likely sink into the mud and you just have a bigger mess.


----------



## m.holloway

hey farmer kitty, how are you. well my cows are doing good. reba still has soft poop , but it not running. maybe i need to worm her. sara lu had her halter half way off yester. so i guess i have to tighten it more today. reba had halter on for 5 seconds. but that is a great start for her. i'm still trying to get the hang of this post stuff. chicken chat has it easier for me. thank again for the info. i made copies and put it in my cow book.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway-depending on her diet Reba's manure maybe soft. The more protein/greens in their diet the softer it will be. Each cow will be different too. Just so long as it's not runny/watery she should be okay.

Peanut just got up a bit ago. Goofy girl she could be sleeping yet. 

Not sure on the plans for today. I suppose I should send an email off to the SIL congratulating her on becoming a Grandma but, we found out from the announcement in the paper so I'm in no hurry.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im gonna be on the go all stinking day.gotta go help cook off 25 chickens.an cut stuff up for a big stew sat morning.so im gonna be dog tired by monday.did you take miss peanut to the barn with you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like your in for a busy day!

Nope! We were back to the house when she got up.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah i these busy killer days.an my rear end is already dragging.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know how that is!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah an to make things worse i messed my right heel up some how.an it hurts like the devil when i walk on it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Stop and get one of those heel inserts. I prefer the ones with the air bubble. They do wonders!


----------



## wynedot55

thanks i may do that next time i go to town.


----------



## amysflock

Morning, all...I'm here drinking coffee from my to-go cup, waiting for sunrise so I can check Bridgit again...she's grunting and catching her breath and rolling around...again. I feel like the kid who cried wolf, thinking she's in labor every time. :|


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I sure hope when the sun comes up and you can see you find her with a calf or delivering one! Then the wait will be over and you'll have yourself one more highland!


----------



## wynedot55

she is enjoying making you wait for her to calve.she will calve when she gets ready.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby just headed off for work! If his job site is rained out, he will be back in a few hours and he thinks I will be ready to go!
Yea right!

Amy? 
I can see across the corral, what's Bridget doing?

Kitty, the advantage of the mud issue! I have few areas I want to turn into field, if I turn it into mud, nobody will dare drive through it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, the advantage of the mud issue! I have few areas I want to turn into field, if I turn it into mud, nobody will dare drive through it!


With all the rain you guys are getting, if you can drive on it your doing better than we would. We have clay ground and when it turns to mud it's not pretty! We are dry right now but, on a normal year the guys still getting crops off would be getting stuck and with everything smeary with mud it's not fun!

When it gets muddy (probably not until spring now), I'll have to take some pics of the fun!


----------



## amysflock

Well, when the sun came up she and Sheila were both up and grazing on the other side of the pasture. I checked her and saw no change. So, fed them a bale of hay, got the beet pulp soaking for this evening, and drove the 60 miles into the office.

Yes, she must enjoy making me wait! I'm sure in hindsight, when this is all over with and we have a baby, the "real" signs will be evident and I'll know for next time. I did observe her having frequent periods (in the dark, lying down) where she'd hold her breath a second, then sort of "catch" it in her throat...not like she was pushing, but uncomfortable. That's what she was doing Tuesday, too, when I thought she was in labor.

Maybe this weekend. Who knows? (Not me!!!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Who knows is right! Hindsight may or may not reveal anything to you. Sometimes it's just that way.


----------



## Thewife

Amy, 
I still think they are all out to mess with our heads!
I just took a couple of tours around the barn tying to find one heifer! Seems she decided to eat with the big cows today!
And I have a count now! I have 45 cows! (Ok, technically they are not all "cows", but you know what I mean)

Kitty, 
Our lower field is a peat bog, once the rains hit, the gates are shut and nobody goes out there! Even when it seems dry, the tractor can sink a foot or two in the blink of an eye! 
Our high ground is a mix of rock, gravel, sand and soil! If you need to put in a post, you never know what your going to be digging in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all im gonna be on the go all stinking day.gotta go help cook off 25 chickens.an cut stuff up for a big stew sat morning.so im gonna be dog tired by monday.


Did you guys get everything ready for tomorrow?


----------



## wynedot55

yes 25 chickens are boiled an debone.30lbs of taters are  peeled an cut up.20lbs of onions are peeled an chopped up.will cook it all in the morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

HeHe. We had chicken and potatoes for supper tonight! I didn't feel like cooking and had the 2 roos in the slow cooker. I decided to get some of that out and brought up a qt jar of potatoes for the girls to have some warmed and some for DH and I to have german potato salad!


----------



## wynedot55

yummm sounds like yall had a good supper.on the way home today.we stopped at the store an i had a chickenfried steak french fries an texas toast.mom had chicken stripps an curly fries.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Obviously you weren't to sick of chicken and potatoes!


----------



## wynedot55

nope


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We got up this morning to 31 degrees and





What a week weather wise. Mid 70's Monday and Tuesday and cooling off to snow overnight Friday night. From summer to fall to winter all in one week!

Busy day today. DH plans on opening silo as the cows will be spending most of their time in now. I hate this job and on top of it Peanut isn't feeling good again. Of all the things to inherit from Grandma she got this? As a child Mom would run fevers and they never could figure out what caused them. Now Peanut does the same. If I can keep her temp down she does okay. Trouble is when the temp starts going up before she can have more meds. It takes both IB and tylenol to keep the fever down. What a schedule that makes. Tylenol every 4 hrs and IB every 6.


----------



## wynedot55

morning snow an cold is no fun to wake up to.we may get snow every 5yrs or so.but its just a dusting.hope miss peanut gets to feeling better soon.i dont like it when lil1s are sick.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

It's gonna start snowing here soon. I just know it. I don't want snow right now. It's too early.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

Milking and chores are done for this morning. Cows went out and I cleaned the mangers right away. Then decided to startup the silo unloader and feed them for tonight right away! Half the afternoon chores are already done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot-How did the dinner go?


----------



## wynedot55

morning all the stew an grage sale went great raised $2300 so far.our precher thinks the money is going on the building fund  an boy is he gonna get fooled.this dec he has been at the church for 10yrs.so we are gonna send him an his wife on alaskan cruise.he will crapp his pants when he finds out.his dad may have to run all 9 brolier houses while he is gone


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys are being sneaky! Glad things went well!


----------



## wynedot55

yes we have tobe sneaky because he is a noisey joker.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning everyone,

I hope it's warmer where you are at! We are at a cold 25 degrees this morning and tomorrow they are calling for the low to be low teens with some areas in the single digits!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its somewhat warmer here.but its raining here today.but hey we need the rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lucky you! Our water tables are low after a couple years of short rainfall but, if it tries to rain now it would come as snow--NO!


----------



## wynedot55

i dont like working in the snow or rain.but you do what you have to.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

Elk season is over, didn't get one, but you should see the big pile of wet yucky laundry I have piled on my kitchen floor! YIPPEE!!

I wish I could send all of you some of our rain! The rainy season has barely started, and I am already tired of it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

YIPPEE!! to dirty laundry? You want some more?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> YIPPEE!! to dirty laundry? You want some more?


I don't think I have enough laundry soap to do my own! 
We also brought home all the missing jackets we found in Hubby's truck that has been sitting at our friends house! 
What a mess!!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you 2 will be washing all day long.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like you 2 will be washing all day long.


Not me! I can wash a couple loads a day without well trouble. Otherwise I have to run the hose from the milkhouse to the house and right now it's frozen because it is laying out there. I guess now that fall has come I need to bring it in.


----------



## wynedot55

yes bring it in so it wont freeze.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes bring it in so it wont freeze.


To late! It's frozen. I'll have to bring it in to thaw!  Oh, the problems of winter in WI.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!! to dirty laundry? You want some more?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have enough laundry soap to do my own!
> We also brought home all the missing jackets we found in Hubby's truck that has been sitting at our friends house!
> What a mess!!
Click to expand...

I was just down in the basement and checked, I have enough to do both I'll send it with!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I went to mop the sticky icky kitchen floor that the girls spilt pickled hering on yesterday and decided it needed stripping and repolishing. It's washed and one coat applied (except the corner I pushed the table into. Now it's drying so I can apply another coat.


----------



## Thewife

I will do your laundry!
And if I ever find my kitchen floor under all of this mess, you can do mine!

The last two loads I took out of the washer, were not spun out well enough! If my washer dies today, the strange noise you hear in the wind, will be my screaming!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I used to hate scubbing the kitchen floor but, since I decided I was putting in the new one this last March (whether DH liked or helped) I don't mind one bit! Now when I get done I can look at it. My old floor was so bad that it didn't look any better clean than it did dirty!


----------



## Thewife

When my floor was new, I loved making it shine!
Now, it just looks dingy no matter how hard I scrub! 
Luckily, I'm at that age, if I don't wear my glasses, it looks OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I doubt that would have solved my old floor it had big holes the the old lanolium!





Now:


----------



## Thewife

Yea, my eyes aren't bad enough to miss those holes!(yet) 
I love your new floor! Shiny and pretty!!
When I scrub mine, I see the all the little dents and dings, and where the ex dribbled varathane! 
I will work on getting a new floor when Hubby and I are too old to trash it!


----------



## wynedot55

that new floor looks real good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you! I'm proud of the job. DH did decide to help lay down the sheets of underlayment and the tile. The worst one to cut was done by the time he got home from his sister's in Iowa. He helped lay the full sheets and then Dad and I layed the pieces. No power hammer-all done by hand. DH sunk the nails in half a sheet and the rest I did as well as the filling, sanding, cleaning up, priming. I also had the start point figured out and was waiting for him to get home so we could start laying the tile-he had wanted to help do that. 

The floor was suppose to have been replaced before Kute Kitten crawled-She was 9 at the time I decided to go ahead and do the floor.

The down part is he probably won't let me have the truck again!


----------



## Thewife

> The down part is he probably won't let me have the truck again!


When Hubby and I first got married, he was working nights. One morning as he was drifting off to sleep, I told him I was going to go spend 1000 on a new washer and dryer. He just smiled and went to sleep!
When I woke him up by saying "Come unload my washer and dryer" he was shocked! 
Now, if I say I'm gonna do something, he knows I mean it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

13 degrees this morning with time for it to go down yet!

I didn't tell DH what I was going to do. His sister's b-day party was in March and he took the girls and went down to Iowa for it for the weekend. I said to him, "Why don't you take the van, there's more room for the girls and it gets better milaege." He agreed and left me the truck.


----------



## m.holloway

hey kitty!
looks like i'm on my way to a good start. it's 49 degree here this  moring. everyone is still asleep. i woke up at 4;30 this moring. and got on line right away. i register for the cattle camp this friday. i think it's going to be a good class. not much on health, just about how to show your cattle in the fair.they will have one on health, but that won't be till after christmas.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our high today is suppose to be about 35 degrees! Tonight isn't suppose to drop much 33 so this morning is the worst one so far. I'm in no way fooling myself that it will be the coldest. We will see colder. I do though much prefer the days when we wake up and it's 40 degrees out and it's January. Doesn't happen often but, I like it. The last time it did that I called my aunt in FL and teased her as it was colder by her!


----------



## m.holloway

in 89 when we first moved to inverness, fl. we had lite snow. ice silces off the roof and tree's. since then we haven't gotten that cold anymore. what part of fl. is your aunt in? well i'm going to get ready for work. i'll check back after i get there. hoped you have a good day. talk to ya later.!!!! Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> what part of fl. is your aunt in?


Land O' Lakes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

NOTE: I have made an index of the stickied topics and some that are not stickied but, very useful info. The link is in my sig. Eventually it will be incorporated into plans Nifty has but, for now it's easy access is in my sig. This includes the breed page, misc. info, emergency supply kit, etc.


----------



## wynedot55

morning it rained here off an on hard here all nite.an its raining pretty good now.so i know i wont be doing much of anything outside.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

Just another fall day in Washington! Rain, wind, threat of power loss, flood warnings! Oh well, life goes on!
Glad I got both slabs scraped yesturday! 
I was so proud of my new dog! He just slowly walked the herd down the slab, keeping them a good 20 feet away from me! It was like he knew it was his job to keep the cows out of my way!
The other two "helpers", took off to hunt mice! They are becoming slackers, leaving the new dog behind to do all the work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's a good dog! Ours is more of a watch dog than a herd dog. It's alright as long as they go where she wants them too but, if they turn and look at her she runs!  Our last Saint was a great herd dog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a day today has been! I went into town this morning for a dentist appt.--wrong day!  Then at Peanut's naptime we spent 15-20 looking for Lamby. Silo unloader plugged right away. Dropped and had a hard time finding a bit for the drill when I was putting the last canvases on the chicken and rabbit runs. Now Peanut fell and scrapped up her back. What a day! One I hope not to repeat!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all sorry that you 2 had such a bad day yesterday.hope today is lots better.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cloudy, rainy, and grey but, the temp is 31 degrees! 

Today is going better. Darn cows are being pigs though. I should only had to top feed them this morning but, I had to do a full feeding and it's Wed. the day that DH goes off to work an hour earlier! Got them all done without trouble though!


----------



## wynedot55

hey its winter so the cows are gonna be lil piggies an eat more.wich means they will give more milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not on Wed. morning they aren't suppose to! At least things went well and DH and I were both done in the barn when he needed to leave to get ready for work. Usually, I end up taking over milking and any chores not done by then get done afterwards. It's school year so I have to get Kute Kitten up and off to school so I don't need to end up in the barn late.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

Did I ever tell ya all, 
I have a big collection of National Geographic magazines that were given to me month by month, by a nice old man I called grandpa! And I like house plants! Lots and lots of house plants! 
Why do I tell you this? Because I woke up to the sound of water pouring from the skylight, onto the tall metal ladder in my living room! The one that I use to water the plants, on top of the tall book shelf, that holds my collection of National Geographic magazines, other old books and special things! It is buried behind the TV, that is surrounded by  more plants!
So far, most of my magazines are trash, some of my books too!  

Hubby went up on the roof, in the storm, in the dark and got the water to quit running!
I'm waiting for the sun to come up before I start moving plants, shelf, and the TV!

What a morning to be out of(I won't say it, this is a family board)


----------



## wynedot55

i feel; for you.i hear on the weather that yall are pretty well getting flooded.hope you dont have to much damage to clean up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OH NO!!! I hope you can save some of the things!


----------



## Thewife

We are having wonderful weather!
For DUCKS!!
There is flooding, threats of flooding, and just plain water EVERYWHERE!

Other than my Nat'l Gs. I think everything else is OK! My carpet is pretty squishy! You can tell how dirty my walls are, by all the white lines the water left behind on it's way to the floor! I did learn Direct TV boxes can hold a lot of water! We will check it out after it dries!
A couple of my plants are pretty happy! I have them draining in the sink!
The boys job got rained out, he got home just in time to help me move the book shelf! Now he gets to go out in the storm with me, to catch a steer that I need to catch!(we will tell him that, after he runs all of my errands)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lovely day---NOT!!! 

I sure hope you get dry weather soon!


----------



## Thewife

We hav dry weather coming! 
Tomorrow! Opening day of our 4 day late buck season!
Here's the thing! Todays weather is perfect for deer hunting, the deer are out moving and can't hear you! The boy almost took out a 2x2 just up the road this morning! Then he was behind a bus that almost took out 2 more! 
Tomorrow, the deer are probably going to crawl into their little hidee holes and sleep for the next 4 days!


----------



## amysflock

Oh, no, thewife, the rain's really getting you good. :|

I went out this a.m. in the dark to collect the cows' empty beet pulp buckets, and both had 3.5 inches of water in them. Craziness. I really hope we don't end up with the type of flooding we had the last two Novembers.

I think the rain is supposed to let up a little tomorrow, too...just in time to mess up opening day of late buck! (DH likes to hunt in the pouring rain.)

Did you guys ever get an elk? DH brought home our meat last night after cutting it himself, and ordered 60 lbs of various sausages, too.


----------



## Thewife

Rain, rain, rain!
I only had to clean out one barn gutter and dig up 10 feet of drain pipe to get it to drain right! I tried digging up the other, but that one is under packed rock, I'm too old for that!
The steer I needed catch, was quit happy to go into the barn for me! The three calves that came in with him, don't know they will not be going back to Mama!

I didn't get an elk, Hubby still has until Dec 15(I think).


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its a damp dreay day here.i guess itll be bad days till we get the tractor cranked.knotthead bro ran it out of diesel.an its a big pain to crank when itruns out.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm going to have a good day today even if it hurts! The guy that put in my leaky skylight, is coming over this morning to pick up a steer! I have a bit of an urge to beat him with a big stick! 



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all its a damp dreay day here.i guess itll be bad days till we get the tractor cranked.knotthead bro ran it out of diesel.an its a big pain to crank when itruns out.


Even I know better than to do that!
I guess I should say, Hubby has threatend to take away my tractor if I run it out of fuel!


----------



## wynedot55

well my ding dong bro goes i thought i had enough fuel to make it home.wich he did.but there wasnt enough left in the tractor to crank it when he put fuel in it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH likes to run things right down to almost out. Every once in awhile a tractor dies on him because it is out! One time he ran the 830 out of fuel down by the neighbor's house. We towed it home because he didn't want them to know it was just out of fuel.  They used to farm so, I don't know who he thought he was kidding. I'm sure they knew by the sound what had happened. Stubborn man!

Me on the other hand, if it's at or near a quarter tank it gets filled!


----------



## amysflock

LOL, DH always wants to play that "enough to make it home" with my car's gas tank, too, and it makes me SO nervous!


----------



## Thewife

The fuel gauge on my little "around the farm truck", does not work! When it dies, I just leave it and send the boys to get it when I need it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'd have to keep track of the mileage, or is the tack broke too? I hate running out and if I did it would be me going back with the gas as DH wouldn't and the girls are to young!


----------



## Thewife

I don't know if the tach works, I only use it on the farm! Today I let it run for a half an hour to dry it out a little and some times I leave it running if I need to the dogs to stay in it, so I don't  know if a tach reading would help me!
The boy likes to use the quad to run down to the nephews, so if I need my truck, he knows he better take care of it, or he's on foot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Like I said, the girls are not old enough to pull rank, I'd have to watch it myself.


----------



## Thewife

Well, The bummer with them getting old enough to pull rank, they disappear too much! Now, I have to go out and get my own fire wood!
Wish I had known that, before the sun went down!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Is that a case of their chores aren't finished? Find them more chores.  It was my brother and mine jobs to keep the woodbox full growing up. Our chores had to be done before we took off or there would be no taking off. I have to laugh at kids today who hate their 11 p.m. curfew. We had 9 p.m. curfew and if we stretched it to often were told curfew was at 9 unless we cleared it before 9.


----------



## Thewife

My boy is a 25yr old bumm!!
He works most of the time! There are times I wish he would go away! But having him around, works well for me most of the time!
When I called to find out if I had to bring in my own wood, he informed me he was in town! That means he can pick up the dryer sheets I forgot to tell him to get yesturday, when I made him run all my errands!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

I learn something new every day!
It seems the little box that brings TV into the house, was not made to catch rain water!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> I learn something new every day!
> It seems the little box that brings TV into the house, was not made to catch rain water!


Oh, no! One more victim of the rain!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Yep, no TV in the livng room until next week! That gives me time to tear into the plants in front of the big window and get that part of the ceiling washed! I might even wash the windows while I am there!
Could't bring my self to trash all the Nat'l Gs, so I spent yesturday, going through them and figuring out which can be saved and which need replaced! 
I guess I should be thankful. A neighbor had water pouring down, inside a wall! Hubby says her house is a much bigger mess than mine!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt

Wow I haven't been on for a while.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Yep, no TV in the livng room until next week! That gives me time to tear into the plants in front of the big window and get that part of the ceiling washed! I might even wash the windows while I am there!
> Could't bring my self to trash all the Nat'l Gs, so I spent yesturday, going through them and figuring out which can be saved and which need replaced!
> I guess I should be thankful. A neighbor had water pouring down, inside a wall! Hubby says her house is a much bigger mess than mine!


Not the way one chooses to have time to tear into plants! I'm glad you were able to save some of the National Geographics. 

Eeww! Water inside a wall is a mess. At least your's you can get to easily to cleanup!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken_boy_Kurt said:
			
		

> Wow I haven't been on for a while.


Good to see you again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Stupid silo unloader brokedown and delayed chores. We had gone out early so the chores could be done before the BIL and niece came to head out into the woods to check on the deer stands.  Gun deer season opens next weekend and I'm already sick of it! They have been out to the woods every weekend-usually at chores time.


----------



## amysflock

This is the last weekend of deer season...YAY! (I get tired of DH being hunt-obsessed for two months.) DH and new BIL went deer hunting today and BIL got a nice 2x3...they're at the butcher's now skinning and hanging. Now DH has tomorrow left to get his!

Meanwhile, I've spent the entire day catching up on laundry, mostly DH's elk camp stuff. Yuck.


----------



## Thewife

Our deer season ends, TOMORROW! 
Hubby has been on a mission to find me a deer, I have been on a mission to get stuff done around here! I think it bugs him I haven't been checking the fence lines during the week, but I haven't seen does or fresh tracks, so why bother?  
I will be glad when it is over!

I know nothing about silo unloaders, sounds like something I would break, and not know how to fix!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning everyone!

My goal today is baking! I have 3 pies in the oven now. It was suppose to be 4 but, I don't have enough cherry pie filling. 

Then I have 2 pumpkin pies, pumpkin bars, fruitcake, and there's always cookies. 

One pie will stay out the rest of them will go into the freezer. It's time to do the fruitcake so they age (put into fridge) and then cookies can be done and frozen ahead.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

My goal for the day, is to get this house back in order!(if that is possibe)

My hunting season is OVER! Hubbys Elk season starts Saturday, so I will still have the hunt obsessed Hubby and all the cool laundry that goes with it!

I "could" have had a deer! 
First thing yesturday, Hubby let a rig pass us and a boy got a 3x4 around the next corner! We could have had it loaded and been gone and the kid would never have known! If I had known he was such a littla arse, I would have done it to teach him a lesson!
I hope the kid grows up before he gets to hunt on his own! 

Kitty, I will take a pumpkin pie! We might not be going to the MILs for thanksgiving, I won't miss her, but I will miss the pies!

Amy, How did your DH do?


----------



## amysflock

DH's late buck was a bust. He called it quits and was home by 2:00, just about 30 minutes after I finished busting my butt in the paddock (doesn't that figure). They didn't see a single animal all day...but the weather was so much nicer (and the moon had been out all night), so that wasn't a surprise.

That's ok, venison isn't my favorite anyway, and we'll have 2/3 of an elk in the freezer in various forms (steaks, sausages, etc.).

Hunting Season 2008 is over. What a relief! Now, back to our regularly scheduled, um, farm chores, DH!! (He'll be off the week of Thanksgiving, and boy do I have a honey do list for him!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5 pies done-and I found a can of cherry pie filling in the cupboard-it's not sugar free like the other but, half of it may get thrown in anyway!

4 batches of fruitcake in the over- 3 reg loaves and 2 sm loaves.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all dang you ladies have been busy today.im moving very slow this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

Glad to see your feeling better!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There! That other cherry pie is in the oven and I think I'm going to call it quits today for baking. I'm ready for a nap! Won't get it but, ready for one. 

_I forgot the pumpkin bars I told Kute Kitten I'd make so I'm not done! _


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, you have way to much energy!

I fed the critters, washed three pans, did a couple of loads of laundry(they still need put away) and I am just beat!
I'm ready for nap, but all the laundry I need to put away is on my nap chair! I guess I could do something about that?


Amy, I really don't care for venison! Hopefully Hubby will give most of his away!
We did see one buck! He jumped up on a landing just to say HI! Then he dove back into the jack firs, never to be seen again!


----------



## wynedot55

hey kitty i need my kids fix  so what has kute kitten an peanut been up/into since ive been sick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not enough energy. I've been dragging the past few hours but, wanted to get stuff done! 

Kute Kitten and peanut have been bugging me to stencil paint (what I do on the totebags I make) I found a new project that they can do for Christmas presents. I do believe you have already seen an example of it on the other thread. Beyond that they have been helping with chores and cooking. DH and both girls made donuts yesterday. Good thing I was still home when they needed the cutter! None of them knew where to find it. I wonder what they would have done if I'd already been gone.


----------



## wynedot55

thanks i get a kick out of hearing bout their days.an i want to see what you let them stencle an paint for christmas presents.sounds like they would have donut balls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten had reg donuts and a couple of the balls. Peanut had the balls although, she said she didn't like them-she ate enough for not liking them!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she ate enough to have a belly ache


----------



## amysflock

Kitty, do you freeze your pies??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This will be the first time but, yes, that is what I plan on doing. I've found someone who does it and she bakes them, freezes them, completely thaws them, bakes them for 15 mins or so to warm them through and refresh them. They are suppose to be just fine then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's cold, damp, windy, and even snow showers pop up this aft. I just about became a frozen popsicle before I got done in the barn tonight!


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty shut the back barn door.an turn on the heater.we always ran a kerosene heater in the front of the pitt.an kept the entrance an exit doors xclosed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Closed barn doors. The only heat in the barn is from the cows. The fans kick in at about 45 degrees-I tend to shut them off during milking for some reason.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Closed barn doors. The only heat in the barn is from the cows. The fans kick in at about 45 degrees-I tend to shut them off during milking for some reason.


I remember that!
I always knew I was almost done milking, when there wasn't enough cows to heat the parlor!

I got enough plants moved, I was able to clean two windows before the sun went down!
There is just enough counter space, Hubby should be able to make himself a sandwich for dinner! He will have eat it in bed, there is nowhere else to sit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed barn doors. The only heat in the barn is from the cows. The fans kick in at about 45 degrees-I tend to shut them off during milking for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that!
> I always knew I was almost done milking, when there wasn't enough cows to heat the parlor!
> 
> I got enough plants moved, I was able to clean two windows before the sun went down!
> There is just enough counter space, Hubby should be able to make himself a sandwich for dinner! He will have eat it in bed, there is nowhere else to sit!
Click to expand...

One thing about a stantion/tie stall barn is they all stay in and help heat the barn. 

He could always stand to eat it! I had to clear the table of the bake goods I made today before supper. The counters are full of baking supplies and what not. The "diningroom" table is where my sewing machine is. The table in the livingroom is a misc. table. There was no where to eat here either!


----------



## Thewife

What is a stantion/tie stall barn?

Yea!
I have tried the "you drive all day, why do you need to sit" thing!
He just doesn't seem to see things the same way I do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What is a stantion/tie stall barn?


A stantion locks them up with a bar that goes along both sides of their necks (and connect top and bottom) to lock them up. Tie stalls are metal pipes in the front to keep them out of the manger and they get hooked up with a hook on a chain. Here is an example of a stantion:






It's 11 degrees out this morning!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

11 degrees?  I'd never leave the woodstove!

Had the boy move the bookcase(again), the papers I put under it, are dry! The dusty, grinning donkeys can be washed and put away, instead of sitting on the table watching my every move!
(It's getting kinda creepy)


Please excuse my ignorance, is the stantion/tie stall barn the kind that all the cows are lined up, and you walk down the line to hook them up?


----------



## wynedot55

morning yes a stanchion/tiestall the cows are lined up in a row.its a cool morning here as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, the stantion barns are where you walk up and down to lock them up. Here is a review. Maybe later I can take front views.






wyndot-what do you call cool?


----------



## wynedot55

cool to me is anything above 30 in the mornings.cold is anything below 30.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our high for today is 29 degrees!


----------



## Thewife

You must have some good cows!
The guy I milked for, was the one who bought everybodys cull cows at the sale barn and then expect us to milk them! I could not imagine what it would have been like to do that with your set up!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I wouldn't want to milk a barn full of cull cows! They were cull cows for a reason. What a nightmare!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to milk a barn full of cull cows! They were cull cows for a reason. What a nightmare!


I looked at it as a crash course in milking! I think I saw more in that one year, than most milkers would see in 10! I would also help out on vet days, and the boss put me through an A.I. class!
 (I probably don't remember most of it)

Even after all these years, I will never tag a cow with the numbers 143, 1207, or 1803!
And, I will never buy a bull at the sale barn!


I'm stuck with putting my house back in order! I don't want to put my mags back on the same book shelf, incase the rains come in again. My big book shelf is already full!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe get some plastic or a tarp to put over the bookself, TV, and whatever else is in that corner.


----------



## wynedot55

ive known quit a few dairymen that would buy those cheap cows at the sale barn.an some guys can make a profit doing it.but i never threw the dice on a cow that i thought wasnt good.now ive bought a few crazy cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's one thing if you can get a cow that just isn't holding her own with milk production but, there's alot of them that are cronic mastitis problems, or are mean b*tches! Milk production ones you can breed and hope to get a heifer and get your herd started but, them others, OUCH!


----------



## wynedot55

well i never bought the bimbo cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We don't either! Actually, we haven't needed to buy a cow in for years now.


----------



## wynedot55

whats your yearly cull % rate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> whats your yearly cull % rate.


Beats me! It just depends on the year. One year it was high as DH bought a bull and threw him out with the heifers. 9 months later I didn't know where to turn with the heifers or their calves!  There is one in the barn right now that probably won't be staying much longer. She has arthritis in her back legs and with being indoors so much now with winter I'm afraid she won't be able to manage. We'll moniter her close and make the decision when the time comes but, I have noticed she is stiffer than she was just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## wynedot55

lots of fresh cows/heifers either means sell emm.or cull some prob cows from the milkline.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm puppy sitting for a neighbor. She is a red, white, and blue heeler and a sweetheart. Her name is Darby.


----------



## wynedot55

thats a pretty dog.i bet the girls have her in their room.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, Darby is outside in a kennel. She would love to be indoors but, besides not being allowed it wouldn't work. She is a true puppy and there are to many toys in this house. But, Kute Kitten went out and sat with her and they played fetch for awhile tonight.


----------



## wynedot55

your right puppies an anything to chew on doesnt mix at all.when i get new dogs i try to get emm atlest a year old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This one is a special puppy. She is out of my neighbor's red heeler male and her daughter's blue heeler female. A planned breeding but, the only one for the pair as they were both fixed afterwards. The mother is a really good cattle dog and they had people wanting pups from her but, she is fussy about letting other dogs around her. So my neighbor told her daughter that she would wait to fix her dog (and take him over when the time was right0 and see if the female would let him near her. Obviously she did.


----------



## wynedot55

well dogs can be fussy to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's warmer this morning-23 degrees! Chores and milking done. DH off to work. The girls are up. Time for Kute Kitten to get ready for school. Calling for a high of 35 today! But, winds and clouds picking up today with the temps falling late afternoon.  I'll take it over the next few days. Friday morning lows are projected at 9 and Sat. morning's lows at 6. Oh joy, deer hunting and I get to battle the single digits in the morning!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The house mess is getting better! There is a place to sit at the table and an empty chair in front of the TV that isn't hooked up! We might have rain coming, so I will ignore the house today and catch up on a few moo moo things! The little heifer that has been leaving me slippery gifts in the feed bunks, will we weaned today!
(if I can catch her) 

Oh Kitty!
Are those your normal, every winter temps? I really could not take that much cold! When ever I threaten to run away to Alaska, every body around here laughs at me!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its a cool day here as well.we have the stove going so the house is getting warm.wood is all the heat we use during winter.with those low an high temps id be running to the milk barn.goodthing the cows keep the barn fairly warm.


----------



## m.holloway

sounds like everyone is having a good start. we had 21 degrees this moring at 2, 3 4 am. went to 23 then back to 21 for alittle. it differnet to have that weather in fl. we left the water on the garden so it would't freeze. we won't know the damaged till we get home. we leave at 8 am and we still had icles on the fence and the leaves had ice. so now i really understand why everyone cans in srping and summer and fall cuz winter is not a good time to plant. yes we are new at gardenig too. you probably now think i'm real nut case. lol


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know here the garden would not have survived those temps even with watering. Hope your's fairs better.

Yes, the wife, those are normal temps here. Alaska had subzero temps yesterday morning-you really wouldn't like it there! 

Went into school today to help out for awhile. Peanut went to the neighbor that does in home daycare. She loves that. Stopped and did the chores for the lady that I'm puppy sitting. Now I believe we're home to stay for the rest of the day.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you had a busy morning.an peanut had a fun morning.


----------



## Thewife

Well I'm doing good so far!
Why I thought I could scrape the slab, AFTER I fed, I don't know! Then I tripped and slammed my clutch knee a good one! 
I think I need a nap?

Kitty, that's kinda why I put up with the rain, at least it's warmer than sub zero!
It's almost 50 out there right now, with no rain! Perfect working weather!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's 34 right now. I just did the small heifer and chicken chores but, had to put Darby back into the pen before I can do cow chores. Her barking at the cows and trying to herd them while I'm feeding them would be just to much!


----------



## m.holloway

farmer kitty, you crack me up! i don't think you sleep. i thought that i had energy. i have problems with moring and night with 2 cows and 2 hens 1 rooster, 1 dog and 2 cats!!!!!!! how do you do it!!!!!!mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, I sleep. Believe me, I sleep. I like my sleep! 7-8 hours a night. 
As for how I do it, I get up and go to work. Just like millions of other people except, I get to work with my own animals!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm a Great Aunt again. A little girl this time.


----------



## Thewife

That's cool Kitty!
Do you make anything for the family babies?

Hubby's daughter called last night, to tell us she felt her baby kick!
I told her to call me when it can buck bales!

I got one slab scraped, before I broke the manure spreader! Decided to quit and take a nap, before I broke anything else!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I don't make anything for the babies. This baby isn't exciting. The mother is 42 years old has a 17 1/2 year old daughter and her husband is stuck in Mexico due to improper paperwork. She didn't raise the 17 1/2 year old her mom, and her dad and stepmom raised her. Now she is really good at telling her dad and stepmom that they didn't do anything for her older daughter.  They pretty much raised her! At least until she was old enough to be of use to her mother (doing household chores). When they told (hubby was here at the time) her daughter that she was pregnant they got the "I don't want anything to do with it" attitude. They hadn't been expecting it and thought she should be excited.  The mother told her daughter that she never intended for her to be an only child. The daughter reminded her mother she isn't-she has 2 half siblings by her dad, one is 9 days younger than her.  Mom was not happy. 

So this poor baby is going to have it rough. Her older sister is not going to raise her. Her Grandpa and Step-Grandma are not going to raise her. Daddy is stuck in Mexico. Mom had better stepup to the plate this time! Poor baby.


----------



## Thewife

That's just sad.

Hubby is really trying to be excited about his grand baby. He knows the couple really needs to grow up and get their **** together. The more we hear, the more we know that is not happening. 
I have a horrible fear both daughters will be coming back here sooner or later. Their real mom is a real piece of work, her daughters have never been her top priority.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all  i just gotta ask how is  miss kitty a great auntie when the mom is 42.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all  i just gotta ask how is  miss kitty a great auntie when the mom is 42.



My DH is 15 years older and in the middle of 11 kids. The niece and nephew generation range from 42 or 43 (I can't remember which one is older between those first 2) down to Peanut at 4. The great niece and nephew generation range from 19 down to newborn (2 this month). At least as far as I know there are no more "in the oven". And yes, I relize I could end up a great great aunt in the near future.  I'm beginning to feel old!


----------



## wynedot55

thats what you young chicks get for marring us old guys.well another 10yrs an you can sell the cows an retire.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> another 10yrs an you can sell the cows an retire.


Yeah, right!


----------



## wynedot55

honestly i was planning on milking cows till i die.but saddly thats not going to happen.i wanted so badly to milk cows for 75yrs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, I definately won't be retiring in another 10 years, cows or not.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I learned a few important lessons yesturday!
First, if the gears on the manure spreader are getting gunky, take the time to stop and clean them out!
Second, if your eyesight is going, you will need your glasses to pull the little pins out of the chain, in order to get it back onto the gears!
Third, if the manure spreader is half full, don't unhook it from the tractor! 
Now, how in the heck am I going to get that thing back on the tractor, with the tounge sticking way up in the air?

Kitty, you sound to young to feel old! Hubby and I are the same age, I guess if he is old enough to be a grandpa, I'm just old!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Now, how in the heck am I going to get that thing back on the tractor, with the tounge sticking way up in the air?
> 
> Kitty, you sound to young to feel old! Hubby and I are the same age, I guess if he is old enough to be a grandpa, I'm just old!


Do you have another tractor with a loader? If so you could push down on the front and bring it back down to hook on. Or you could lift the backend up to bring the frontend down. If not do you have one of those tall jacks. I can't think of what they are called but they are 3 or 4 feet high. You could jack the backend up and then the front will go down. 

I'm 39 and there are days I feel very old. Severe RLS will do that to you.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! TGIAF! (Thank God it's almost Friday!).

Hey thewife, DH is working on your end of the farm for the next couple months...he got to "sleep in" until after I got up (rats!) and his crew met him with the crew bus at the 76 station on Sussex for the rest of the drive. He'll leave minutes before me in the a.m. and get home before me in the p.m. now...but that means he can SHARE the a.m. and p.m. chores!! Ha ha!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ah, the good and bad of having the men home! Somedays I wish DH was home more to help and somedays I wish he would just go to work I don't care if it is a Sat. or Sun.  He has this tendoncy to forget every once in a while who it is that does the chores around here and starts telling ME how to do them!  Last time I just asked him what was wrong with the way I do it twice a day every day. That made him stop in his tracks and say "nothing, go ahead".


----------



## Thewife

My manure spreader is so old and falling apart I don't know if there is a place to put a jack! If I get off my --- and feed, I might have the boy here to help me! If he leaves I will go find the nephew, I think if  he throws his whole shinny body on it, it might bring it down! Hubby was able to push it down last night!
It's really stormy and nasty out, I don't even want to go out there! I still have to scrape the other slab!

Hi Amy, I hope your DH isn't working on the hill they cut near my house! If he is, I will be quietly cursing his crew and all the "toot toots" I get to listen too, ALL DAY! 

Hubby used to offer to do my chores on weekends, rather than try to explain what needs done, I just do it myself! 
Most of the time, when it's NOT hunting season, he has breakfast waiting for me when I come in!


----------



## amysflock

I hear ya. I was very cranky last night after doing all the chores, and having done all the house laundry (8 loads including DH's hunting stuff) over the weekend, and finding he's just gone and left his things here, there and everywhere. This morning he got to feed the dogs, let them out to potty and put them in the kennel...three less things for me to worry about in my a.m. routine. 

He essentially just got home from an 11 day vacation (elk camp) plus every weekend hunting during early and late buck, so I'm a bit testy at having to do everything AND pick up after him! Thankfully he doesn't offer suggestions on how I do things (which I do to him and need to stop), but it will be nice to have a few things off my plate! He has quite a list of big chores to tackle to make up for all that hunting, including finishing cleaning out the paddock, ripping out the summer veggies and tilling, etc.!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here he would have less to do. The ground is freezing up and is to hard to pull anything out and till is out of the question now.


----------



## amysflock

thewife, they're normally deeper into the farm, but you may still hear their whistles. I've learned a few from listening to DH explain (go ahead on 'er and a naughty one...you might hear that one a lot depending on how the crew is getting along!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is Buck Shot-Darby's dad: Darby went home this morning.





Here are the front view of the stantions and tiestalls I said I would try to take.
Stantions:




Tie Stalls:


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good Morning  TGIF!!! [ Thank God It's Friday!!!]


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning, everyone!

It was 13 degrees when we got up this morning. It has dropped all the way down to 6 degrees. Thankfully the weathermen were wrong about the wind. The wind is calm this morning.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Poor Hubby, might not get to go hunting tomorrow! Any body else NOT shedding a tear?

Kitty, WAY TOO COLD!
After the spastics I milked, I'm having a real hard time imagining the cows going the stations willingly! I recieved some pictures of my new puppy! It's still just a tiny black blob!

Amy,
Sometimes I can hear the saws and whistles even when I can't see where thay are! It really ruins the peace in the valley and gets really annoying!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> After the spastics I milked, I'm having a real hard time imagining the cows going the stations willingly! I recieved some pictures of my new puppy! It's still just a tiny black blob!


Most go in good. There are a few idiots that don't so when I'm letting them out and DH isn't home they stay in.  Gotta be good to get the reward.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its cold here this morning.so chores will be put off till have tobe done.kitty every1 has a few hammerhead cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all its cold here this morning.so chores will be put off till have tobe done.kitty every1 has a few hammerhead cows.


Wouldn't be a herd if you didn't. You might be able to get away with it with one or two cows but, not always then!


----------



## wynedot55

right cows have minds of their own.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At 3:45 a.m. this morning it was 9 degrees out with no breeze and actually felt warm-I thought the thermometer had gone wacky! At 5:30 it was 12 degrees out and a light breeze was blowing. It was freezing out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I talked with DH and Kute Kitten for a bit while they waited for his brother and great niece to come. Then I came in the nice warm house!  I had cows feed up heavy yesterday afternoon and hay and grain ready for the small heifers so chores went quick and I had milking done too!


----------



## wynedot55

morning sounds like everything was running nice an smooth.espsince you had everything ready to go this morning.so what are you peanut gonna do today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've been working on sewing another tote bag. Then I will paint a horse on it. Later, I may work on some Christmas cookies or maybe Christmas cards. I had planned on going to a couple craft sales but, Peanut had a rough night with her cold and Kute Kitten isn't feeling the greatest so we stayed home in hopes that I can go to the big craft sale tomorrow. Good thing we stayed home, DH just brought Kute Kitten in from hunting. She doesn't feel well.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubbys drivers licence expires tomoorow, so he could not go hunting today! I have so many things I need him to do, I just don't know where to start!
Maybe the first thing will be to go back up on the roof and reseal the seams he had to reseal LAST NIGHT, in the dark, in the rain, while I listened to the water drip into a bucket! I guess it was a good thing I burned brush yesturday, instead of trying to put my living room back together!

Kitty,  what kind of stand to they have, that they can handle sitting in those cold temps?


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping kute kitten an peanut get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a regular tree fort! It's up in the tree and all enclosed with sliding plexi-glass windows all the way around to shoot from. They have a heater out there but, I'm told it's not working today. Also dress in layers of warm hunting cloths. I helped Kute Kitten out of her gear and wondered how she was able to move let alone walk! Then there are those handwarmer packets. This is normal temps for this time of year so they are prepared for it. 

Once Kute Kitten is feeling a little better I will remind her to go up and get her camera out. It's kindof hard to shoot a deer when your gear is upstairs in a bedroom you share with your little sister and Mom says you can't go get it because she doesn't want Peanut woke up at 4 a.m. She had been told to get it around before but, hadn't.

I hope he's able to get that leaky roof fixed before you get anymore rain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Does anyone know what I did with the Christmas card list?  I guess it's just one of those days!


----------



## Thewife

If I could hunt from a tree fort, I might enjoy it a little more! From what I have been told, the deer around here are harder to pattern and too just too sneaky to try to hunt from a stand!


Yea, the leak thing is getting old! We put on a new matal roof last year and added the skylight, it didn't leak in all the record rains we had back then. Why now?


----------



## Thewife

I will tell you where your christmas card list is, if you will tell me where the paper is that tells me when I got my bull! 
I know I should start calving soon, but when?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I will tell you where your christmas card list is, if you will tell me where the paper is that tells me when I got my bull!
> I know I should start calving soon, but when?


 It seems to me we both have missing papers!


----------



## wynedot55

come on your suppose to file the bulls papers with farm records.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Darn silo unloader got stuck and then broke this afternoon. I'm waiting for DH to finish welding so he can put it back together and I can finish feeding. 9 loads fed and 4 more to go! I'm frozen and would really love to be able to stay in the house. He has the middle group of heifers to feed tonight.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on your suppose to file the bulls papers with farm records.


Farm records? 
Hmmm....
Is that the big pile of papers I need to go through before my tax lady starts sending me nasty e-mails? 
Or is that the papers I need to go through so I can tell Hubby how many cows, heifers and steers I have, when he asks me?
Truth is, my desk light burned out! Even with my glasses I can't read any of it! Normally I start getting it all together after Elk season, but until I can get all this leaky roof stuff put away, I don't want to add to the mess!

Kitty, your day sounds like mine!(sorry yours was alot colder)  2 hours, DMV. 2 hours getting new tires, the rest of the day was waiting for a jump at various places, because my rig decided it needed a new starter! Even my birds went to roost without dinner. Needless to say, we did not stop to find a new bulb for my desk!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today isn't starting out any better! Cows did not want to be milked this morning and if one more would have kicked at me I think the whole darn herd would have been painted brown, branches tied to their heads and turned out into the woods! Told them to get it out of their system before I showup for chores this aft or I would turn around and leave the barn and forget all about them (don't I wish)!

At least it's warm today! 23 degrees when I got up and we are suppose to see 38 today! :bun 

There's a big craft sale today but, I'm not going. Kute Kitten went out again this morn but, I wouldn't be surprised to see her back later. It really doesn't matter this year if I go or not. Most that I buy crafty stuff for I have made something this year. It is so nice to be able to get back into my crafts! If I went it would be more because it's a tradition.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I gave Hubby a choice, go hunting or spend his Bday working on his "todo" list! He will be home sometime after dark!

Kitty,  I'm with ya! The dogs did not let me sleep in, my house is still a mess and my morning quiet time was interrupted with a simple thought, Hubby's girls might be here tonight!
They are probably going to want to cook him dinner, and probably want a place to sit? I guess that means I need to find the counter and a few chairs? 

Would I be a bad step mom, if I threw together a stew and made them sit on the floor to eat?


----------



## amysflock

Only if you didn't give them spoons to eat it with!!

I'm up, about to have some coffee and throw some of DH's work clothes in the laundry before I head up to Tacoma for a breakfast with a friend in from out of town. Then, back to the farm for who knows what?

Actually, I do know...DH needs to bleach out my egg fridge so I can thaw the turkey in it. He put a bunch of condiments from his elk camp cooler in there, and _apparently_ there was elk blood at the bottom of the cooler, so all the bottles were wet on the bottom, and my egg fridge now smells like rotten meat. I'm hoping bleach will take care of it...I had wiped it out with disinfecting wipes and threw all the bottles away, and I've had baking soda (2 boxes!) in there for a week, but it still stinks. Ideas? (Thank God I didn't have any eggs in there...I would have killed him!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Would I be a bad step mom, if I threw together a stew and made them sit on the floor to eat?


I doubt it would give you a good rating for the night.  But, finding countertops is a novel idea! I'm sure I have some but, I can't find mine either! They just seem to catch everything and get buried. I'm making some Christmas cookies today-I can find the table so, who needs the countertop?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Only if you didn't give them spoons to eat it with!!
> 
> I'm up, about to have some coffee and throw some of DH's work clothes in the laundry before I head up to Tacoma for a breakfast with a friend in from out of town. Then, back to the farm for who knows what?
> 
> Actually, I do know...DH needs to bleach out my egg fridge so I can thaw the turkey in it. He put a bunch of condiments from his elk camp cooler in there, and _apparently_ there was elk blood at the bottom of the cooler, so all the bottles were wet on the bottom, and my egg fridge now smells like rotten meat. I'm hoping bleach will take care of it...I had wiped it out with disinfecting wipes and threw all the bottles away, and I've had baking soda (2 boxes!) in there for a week, but it still stinks. Ideas? (Thank God I didn't have any eggs in there...I would have killed him!)


Bleach is what I would head to next. At least if the smell doesn't go away you know it will be disinfected.


----------



## Thewife

Bleach, wonderful bleach!
Would it be possible to leave it open for a while after you use bleach, to air it out, and dry it out good?
When DH(The D is not for dear) brings me forgotten coolers from fishing trips, I bleach them and leave them wide open in the middle of his shop, to air out! I have threatend to burn them too!

I really don't see why I need to find the countertops, the big console TV sitting in the middle of my kitchen works so well as an extened junk covered countertop! I don't know how we have lived this long without it, I think I will quit asking everybody to GET RID OF IT!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

10 doz. Christmas cut out cookies are now mixed, rolled, cut, and baked! They will go into the freezer for a little while and then the gilrs can frost and decorate them later. 

I need to get more butter, shortening, etc. and then I can make some sugar free ones!


----------



## Thewife

I got the TV and two countertops cleared off!

Of course, I cluttered one of the two countertops with stuff from the TV and the other countertop! I'm thinking this is hopeless and I should just take a nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I got the Christmas cards addressed, signed, stuffed into the envelopes. Now I just need to write the letter and figure out who gets letters and who gets the girls pics and stuff those in. (falls over)

A nap sounds good to me! I'm going to go put my feet up shortly and may even doze off for a bit. Naps are good things!


----------



## Thewife

I took a nap, and the mess is still here!
Maybe I should try again?

Step brat called, wanted to know what time to come over. I told her, her daddy needs to be in bed by 9, so if she got here at 8:58, that would be fine! Two minutes is long enough to say Happy Birthday ain't it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe allow her 3 mins. 

As for the mess, considering the water problems you have had I would think she could overlook it!


----------



## Thewife

Three minutes? 
Wouldn't that be the same as letting them move in!

Both girls are used to this house falling apart during, gardening, haying, hunting,and burning season(pretty much year round) The leaky roof was just the icing on th cake!
I thought Hubby would like to be able to sit in the same room with them when they are here!
I did find my table! 
And, a card we bought for his mom on Oct 17th, political junk mail from the election and two of my missing pocket knives! 
It's like a treasure hunt!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, it is his birthday. I was trying to be nice--you know, just for a special occasion. 

Happy treasure hunting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have a light layer of snow this morning! Just enough to make things white. The hunters will be happy for now. It is suppose to get warm enough to melt it though. That's WI for you-big weather changes. Today's weather is going to be all over the board, if the weathermen are right. Low today mid-20's and high 32. Cloudy now but, turning sunny before the winds pickup (10-20) and it turns cloudy again this aft.  Possible pricipitation too. Sounds pretty much like what the week will hold too.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'd never make it in WI!
It's frozen out there and I gotta feed early! (getting cold just thinking about it!)
I found a post-it note, all it that says is, Nov 24, 8:00-noon. I am guessing that means Direct TV guy will be here this morning?
To top it off, "someone" did not put the tractor away yesturday, I bet it has a nice layer of frost on the seat!

Kitty, does your DH hunt "everyday" during the season?


----------



## wynedot55

morning ladies im moving slow here this morning.sorry that i wasnt on yesterday.i was so tired i passed out most all day.guess im just getting old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You really should include a little more info on those post it notes. 

Throw a feed bag on the tractor seat and then you won't have to deal with the ice cold seat.

DH would love to hunt everyday of the deer season but, he has to go to work!  He works today, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday this week. That means his only gun deer season left is Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday. Then the gun season is over!!!! :bun Unfortunatley bow season goes until just after the first of the year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning ladies im moving slow here this morning.sorry that i wasnt on yesterday.i was so tired i passed out most all day.guess im just getting old.


I wondered where you were. It was pretty quite yesterday so you didn't miss much. If you passed out yesterday you should be well rested today.


----------



## wynedot55

well i did rest good.but im still in a cranky mood  an my neice brought her new lil boy friend over to the house sat nite.so we had to meet the lil joker.me an her daddy are 5`11 to 6`2 an she is my 5`11 an her bf is like 5`8 id make 2 of the poor kid.heck i make 2 of her daddy


----------



## Thewife

Well wynedot55, hope you  got over your cranky mood! 
I'm finally getting over mine!
The TV is hooked up! As soon as Hubby screws the shelf to the wall and the boy runs all the cables under the house, I can finish putting my house back together and forget it!

Kitty, if I put too much info on the post-it notes, Hubby and I can't play the games, "Who's number is this?" or "Is this important?"!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, if I put too much info on the post-it notes, Hubby and I can't play the games, "Who's number is this?" or "Is this important?"!



DH asks me what's on the calander for a certain day. I ask him what color is it? After all these years you would think he would understand the color coding by now. If nothing else he should know he needs to tell me the color for the day. I can't always drop what I'm doing and go look! 

Silo unloader decided it didn't want to work this aft. It growled and then nothing! DH went up to check it and had me turn it on then off. He said, "Oh oh!" Not good words. It turned out to be just a loose connection but, the way he said Oh, oh I was worried it was the motor. I really didn't relish the idea of lowering that 5 horse motor down and hoisting a different one up-it's a 50 ft. silo!


----------



## wynedot55

im feeling lots better now.went out an done the work.an all the spoiled cows came up begging for feed.but i wasnt crazy enough to walk through them carring feed buckets,.


----------



## Thewife

Seems sometimes the spoiled ones are the biggest pain! When I needed to catch a heifer the other day, my most spoiled one was in my way! When tried to get her to move, she just put her head down to be petted, ended up calling the dogs to help get her to move!


----------



## wynedot55

i use the 4 wheeler when im feeding the cows.they know not to crowd it when im feeding.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its real cool here this morning.i bet you ladies are getting things ready for thanksgiving.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

All I have to do is thaw out the pies I made before and refresh them in the oven. We go to my folks along with my brother and his wife and one of my aunts.


----------



## wynedot55

we arnt cooking this year as none of the grankids are coming home.so we are going to the church to have a commuinty thanksgiving for those that have no where to go.personally id rather go somewhere an have a steak.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Spoken like a man!


----------



## wynedot55

i can not lie when it comes to my belly


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I hear it's going to rain today, gotta clean feed bunks this morning! I guess if I was the one who cleaned and mowed the fields, I can only blame myself for any sticks and blackberry stems, that pile up in there! 

wynedot55, you have more cows than I do, how do you feed off a four wheeler?

As for thanksgiving! The advantage of not knowing how to cook, your not expected too! Hubby will be hunting! I am invited to a friends, daughters house, and the Step brats invited me to go with them to the MIL's, but I am pretty sure I will be reeeealy busy!
I do like the steak idea!


----------



## wynedot55

easy we do not feed our cows mass amounts of feed in the winter.being in texas we can graze yr round if we have winter pasture.an we normally dont start haying till dec.their winter feed consists of all the hay they can eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's simply a case of when your in warm weather you don't need to feed as much grain. Those of us further north have colder winters and have to feed more grain.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!

Still no calf from Bridgit...the wait continues, but boy is she ever floppy.

We're having Thanksgiving at our house (my first time), there will be 17 of us...and I wouldn't be at all surprised if Bridgit decides to upstage dinner with everyone there! (We're doing a potluck style, but DH and I (well, I, let's get real) will be doing the turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing and a Jello thing my family does, and the guests will bring everything else.)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with your first Thanksgiving! 

I remember mine all to well. The meal turned out okay-it was all the men gathering in the kitchen in my way that was the problem.


----------



## Thewife

YES!!
I can't go to the MIL's, Bridgit might calve!!
I will be on call!!


I use the quad for moving the herd from field to field. The herd knows the quad as something to run from when I whistle, and the dogs are at my side, or something to follow, when I call!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty when my grandmother cooked dinner all the men stayed ut of her way.her house was realm tiny.an there was 20 or more there.so all the men stayed outside.we all chewed our tobbacco an spitt in peace.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH is one of 11. They are all married-and were at the time. Then there were the kids. 

But, DH's father decided to sit at the kitchen table and hold court there. When it got so bad that I couldn't get to the stove to check on the food in there, I blew! It was the last family gathering I have had and I do not intend to do one again!  _This is the nice version, edited for public viewing. _


----------



## wynedot55

no body was allowed in either of the grandmothers kitchens when they was cooking.an yes they fought like cats an dogs over the holidays.1 of them was having thanksgiving on thanksgiving an christmas on christmas no matter what.an the other 1 took what was left.an they lived next door to eachother for almost 50yrs till they died.


----------



## amysflock

I'm curious to see how this will all work out...we're hosting Christmas Day with the same group, too. Our two families live 300 miles apart and we were hitting all the houses on both major holidays, which was a lot of driving and headache for DH and I. We don't want to do that anymore. And last year DH's grandma (who doesn't cook well to begin with) did Thanksgiving and didn't thaw the turkey all the way, so what was supposed to have been a 4:00 dinner was really 8:30, and we were NOT happy!

So...this may be a challenge, but at least it's my own house, I'll have the major elements under control myself, and when everyone leaves to go home, DH and I will be able to relax in peace!

(And thewife, if you need to use me as an excuse to not go to MIL's, I'm ok with that!)


----------



## m.holloway

hey everybody! just wanted to drop a line to tell everyone Happy thanksgiving! hope all goes well for you guys!!!!! i'll have a full house, the kids are coming over and family, and friends!!!! We'll eat about 4/5pm and the turkey is in the frig since sunday. everyone brings a side dish and nibble tray. the kids will run around, do some skit shooting, fishing, and maybe 4 wheeling. so busy day it will be. hope this was ok to write here? gobble, gobble.    mare


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well, last night Hubby says, if I don't want to go hunting with him, we will be going to his mothers! So, I handed him the phone, told him to call her and let her know we will be there! Yea, like he is going to give up a day of hunting to go to his mothers?
He did NOT make the call!

I was informed this morning, that he has a 4 day weekend! He wants me to go hunting with him, for the whole looong weekend?
I don't even know if the boy will be around to feed for me! 

Amy, I tried to use Bridget as an excuse to stay home, Hubby told me to give you his cell phone number! We get a signal down there, sometimes!


----------



## wynedot55

morning looks like your spending the weekend hunting with hubby.an him telling you to give her his cell # says he is serious.


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

Ready for turkey day to come and go! I still can't shake the "I forgot to cook the turkey" dream I had several days ago, even though the dang thing is brining in the fridge. I couldn't find my jello mold, so now we're only doing the turkey, potatoes and dressing, and everything else will arrive with our guests (including the jello).

thewife, darn, it was worth a shot!


----------



## Thewife

He did sound pretty serious, that means I could be spending turkey day, chauffeuring him around the woods! Dropping him off one place, and hoping I can find the road he will expect me to be on, to pick him up!
YIPPEE!
I guess I should go get things ready for the boy, who smiled when he told me he would be here to feed!


----------



## wynedot55

im thinking the boy loves feeding the cows for you.


----------



## Thewife

I'm thinking the boy just loves it when we are gone! 
He also knows, I really don't want to go! 
He will regret his smile, when he finds out there is no more hay on the bottom, he will have to drop and drag, to feed that side!
Plus, he will have to make sure there is a stack sitting there for me to feed out, when I get back! 
The boy gets hay fever, just walking into the barn!


----------



## wynedot55

he sounds like my nephew in law.he can walk outside an get round the cows an has hay fever right off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> He did sound pretty serious, that means I could be spending turkey day, chauffeuring him around the woods! Dropping him off one place, and hoping I can find the road he will expect me to be on, to pick him up!
> YIPPEE!
> I guess I should go get things ready for the boy, who smiled when he told me he would be here to feed!


Mine wouldn't even dream of it. He knows h*ll would freeze over first!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went to parent/teacher conferences this morn. Got good reports!

Then went grocery shopping.  I hate that job. Maybe I won't have to do it again for a month? Hopefully, at least 3 weeks. I will probably have to catch fruit, bread, and OJ in the meantime but, not a full shopping trip.


----------



## wynedot55

i figured peanut got into something


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i figured peanut got into something


No. She was good. It was Kute Kitten's conferences and they couldn't find anything bad to say. Well behaved and hard to complain about the grades of an A student!


----------



## Thewife

I always wondered what those conferences were like!
Every one of the boys conferences were the same, "He is a good boy, if he would do his work, his grades could be better!" 

As for the hunting, I did ask for a weekend of peace! I will pick up a good book and bring a pillow! I guess I should be more careful for what I ask for!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They seem to wonder why I'm there. The one teacher asked even! I always figure that is the time to comunicate with the teacher on how things are going so I go. Yes, I'm in and yes, if there was a major problem they would speak to me then but, that doesn't mean that there isn't something smaller going on. And I believe that a parent needs to be involved in their child's education so I go.


----------



## wynedot55

well at my old school if my mom or dad showed up for a teacher conferance it usually ment the teacher was in big trouble.an that my dad was going to calmly see what their prob was.an then warn them to straighten up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They needed straightening out and not you, ha? 

I would never have dreamed of giving my teachers something bad to report, if I could help it. If I was in trouble in school, it didn't mean any good at home either.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Taking a break from peeling those evil eggs! I aged the darn things a month and they are not peeling! Actually they have next to nothing or nothing for an aircell on the end-not sure what's up with that. They are suppose to end up as deviled eggs.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got a reprieve from hunting this morning! A guy we talk to every year at the game check station, called at the last minute! Him and Hubby are going out this morning!
I thought I was going to get to sleep in, but the dog seem to think barking outside my window, is a good idea!

Kitty,  I hear you are supposed to be able to poke a small hole in each end of the egg, and just blow it out?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There boiled eggs for deviled eggs. I've got them peeled and in the egg things. I put a square of plastic wrap under each one as some of the whites are thin. Now I just have to beat the yolks up with the rest of the ingredients and put them back in.


----------



## Thewife

I love deviled eggs, but not enough to go to the MIL's today!
If the boy brings me some diesel, I really should work on the driveway anyway, right? 
And, Bridget might calve, so I really need to stay close to home, right?

I don't know if it really works


----------



## wynedot55

morning ladies hope yall enjoy cooking all that good food.thewife blading the driveway sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

the wife-There was a discussion of this method on BYChickens. Some got it to work, others didn't. My theroy is, I wouldn't want someone to blow/spit all over my food therefore, I won't try it.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!

The turkey is trussed and in the oven (thank you thepioneerwoman.com and Food Network's Alton Brown!), home made mashed potatoes I made last night and refrigerated are taking the chill off on the counter, the new roaster oven thing is burning off it's machine oil (ick) so I can cook the dressing it in (my oven is slightly larger than an Easy Bake...the turkey barely fits!), and I've got one cup of coffee and some apple bread on board. Life is good!

Kitty, I hear you on the egg peeling. My brother is coming from about 150 miles away and wanted to "bring" deviled eggs for our meal today, so I offered to cook up 18 of our fresh eggs (1 week + old), which I did last night with lots of salt. Some of them STILL wouldn't peel...that dang membrane is so hard to get sometimes without tearing up the egg white. The last one I did was a gonner, but DB will get 17 eggs to work with!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad I'm not the only one with egg trouble this morn! Usually at a month old it's not a problem and I wouldn't be brave enough to try it at a week! I guess our eggs will look alike today! 

GOOD LUCK with your dinner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning! 

Spending a nice quiet day at home! No crazy Black Friday shopping for me! I may bake later, we'll see. Feeling rough this morn.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well, I got my deviled eggs yesturday! Both guys Hubby was hunting with, had to be home early(what is it with wives wanting their men around for holidays?), we ended up going to the SILs, where MIL was supposed to be! Seems we are a little behind in the family gossip, none of them are speaking to eachother! We had a real nice dinner at SILs, then had to stop and visit with MIL!

Kitty, I think you deserve a day off! 

OH yea, there are 2 less coons in the world this morning! Now I have to fix the chicken coup where the dogs forced their way in!
I love my dogs!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Did the dogs get the coons before they got any chickens? I hope so!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its about time to slipp out an get the work done in the rain.i dont blame you for not shopping on black friday.


----------



## Thewife

The chickens are fine!
The dogs had the coons treed in the coup, and waited for me to get down there to do my part!
I was really proud of my new dog, this was his first encounter with coons! It was his barking that told me something was up! 
He did run away after the first shot, I guess I need to work on his major gun shyness!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad the dogs got to them before the coons got to the chickens! A good dog is worth their weight in gold! Give them an extra treat!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!

Thanksgiving dinner was a success, even though the turkey recipe I ws following was faulty and my turkey wanted to be done about 2 hours prior to our scheduled dinner time...I was able to "hold" it on 200 degrees (158 internal temp) for a couple hours before cranking it back up and finishing, and remarkably everyone said it was the best turkey they'd ever had. Hmm.

I am still in robe and pjs, recovering from exhaustion last night, watching the cows through the window. Bridgit's udder has changed a lot between 6 a.m. yesterday and 9 p.m. last night, and again by 8:00 a.m. If she doesn't calve by Sunday night I will be shocked!


----------



## wynedot55

she will calve when its time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad dinner went well. We've had the turkey want to finish before time on occasion too. We just do what you did and alswell.

Bridget will calve when ready and drive you crazy in the meantime. Don't worry though, we have all been there--or for the newbies will be there sooner or later. All you can do is  or  .


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done--DH came out and helped for a little while! The BIL and Gneice were a little late getting down here but, the hunters have gone to the woods! It's just Peanut and me. I may get to that baking today, we'll see. I have some pics I'm changing over here and there's more tote bags to make and let's see, Oh the Christmas cards need pics stuffed, sealed, and stamped. Of course, there is paperwork to do. Yep, pics and probably baking today sound good!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A word to the wise--when working on a "my page" publish the work periodically incase your browser has trouble and needs to shutdown! 






 Oh well!


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

I'm up, I think! 
I'm packed, I think!
I made the boy a list if chores, I think I got everybody!
I think I am ready to go! 
Not sure where we are going, but I think if we are back before Mon morn, we're fine!
I probably should wake Hubby up, I think?

Kitty,  I did look at my "my page" page, it looked too scary and complicated for this old brain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Your heading out for the weekend but, with no idea where your going? Is this a DH idea?



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty,  I did look at my "my page" page, it looked too scary and complicated for this old brain!


It's not all that bad. There are instructions on adding pics in the how to add pics thread. Adding info is as easy as clicking "Click to edit" and typing it in.


----------



## Thewife

> Your heading out for the weekend but, with no idea where your going? Is this a DH idea?


Yep, we are going to check out some area where some friends are supposed to be hunting.  It would be more comforting, if he didn't tell me he wished he had a map! 
At least I will get to see different trees, stumps and rocks, today! Maybe, I will even meet some new squirrels!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Have fun!


----------



## Thewife

It will be fun one way or another!

Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i see every1s moving faster than me as usual.an it sure sounds like every1 has a busy weekend planned.an miss kitty dont let peanut sample to meny cookies or she will get a belly ache.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She wants her vienna sausages!


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> She wants her vienna sausages!


ok i just gotta ask who hooked her on vienna sausages.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wants her vienna sausages!
> 
> 
> 
> ok i just gotta ask who hooked her on vienna sausages.
Click to expand...

DH--he likes all that stuff. Pickled herrings, smoked oysters, etc. The girls like it too. Then there's the 8 yr old sharp chedder-they like that too!

1 batch of autumn cutout cookies for Kute Kitten to take to school and to have a few here ready to be frosted. The last pan of the green sugar-free cookies in the oven. Now I need to make the red batch.


----------



## wynedot55

man yall have been busy baking this morning.i figured their daddy got them into eating all that stuff.my dad loved stuff like that.but where in the world do yall find the 8yr old sharp cheese.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The dairy we ship our milk to.--Nasonville Dairy in Nasonville, WI. (715)676-2177. Yes, they do mail cheese.  _http://www.nasonvilledairy.com/_


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!

One more day off before back to work...yay! Our grange is having a Christmas party tomorrow, so today I'll be making fudge and maybe baking some cookies for it. Like being a part of the grange, but the old-timers so far don't seem to know how to delegate or even share information...so I'm only assuming we're still supposed to bring dessert-fare, and only know the time because it's posted on the sign at our local hardware store. Sheesh.

Other than that, we got our Christmas trees in the woods yesterday with DH's family and had a great clam chowder/homemade bread feast afterwards (my first homemade bread attempt...not too bad!). Besides cleaning/laundry/baking, we're just keeping our fingers crossed Bridgit will calve today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

:bun Gun deer season is over! :bun  Three hunters and a trainee and no deer. 

Now all that's left is a little over a month of bow deer season but, that DH doesn't hunt as intense as the gun season.


----------



## wynedot55

i know your glad gun season is over.now things can get back to normal slowly.its a cool morning here today.so ill work when it warms up some.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today is suppose to be the warmest day of the week here. Mid 20's today and then down into the upper teens. One night we are suppose to go back to the single digits again.  I did chores with 22 temps this morn!


----------



## amysflock

Brrr, Kitty! It's a balmy 51 degrees here this morning...I barely need a jacket, even! Your snow looks lovely, though.

I'm back at the office (boohoo), ready to grab my second cup of coffee. It's always a bit hard to get back in the swing of things after a short week. Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad someone had a short week! With the deer hunting here it was a LONG week! Now it's full swing into Christmas! :bun


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got to sleep in! Im really hoping this is a caffeine depravation headache I got going here and not the starting of a head cold. 
Not going to get much done feeling like this!

Kitty,  glad your hunting season is over! Hubby still has 2 more weekends of his bow season, I am ready for it to end! He said  if he doesnt get anything, he will go back to rifle! I can live with that, rifle season is 10 days, bow season seems to go on, FOREVER!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I got to sleep in! Im really hoping this is a caffeine depravation headache I got going here and not the starting of a head cold.
> Not going to get much done feeling like this!
> 
> Kitty,  glad your hunting season is over! Hubby still has 2 more weekends of his bow season, I am ready for it to end! He said  if he doesnt get anything, he will go back to rifle! I can live with that, rifle season is 10 days, bow season seems to go on, FOREVER!


Bow season is forever! Bow season is still on here. It ends the first weekend of the new year, I believe. DH does hunt it but, not like rifle season!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just got Peanut out of the tub--she's been playing in there for the last hour and 45 mins. Then she has the nerve to complain it's cold once she gets out? Luckily, our bathroom is situated where I can keep track of her in there and still work! 

Yes, she looks like a big purple prune!


----------



## wynedot55

you mean miss peanut played in a bathtubb full of cold water for almost 2hrs.she mustve been having a blast playing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tub only had about 4 inches in it but, yes she played that long. I kept asking if she wanted to come out and she kept saying no. I finally said enough, time to come out!


----------



## Thewife

Ahh!
Kids and bath tubs! 
If evil parents would just keep it a little warmer and feed them in there, they would never have to come out!

Kitty, we can only hunt rifle OR bow, if Hubby could do both, we'd be living in the camper from Sept to Dec!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, she can never get enough tub time!  Problem is we only have 1 bathroom-couldn't let her live in there, others need it too! 

Here you would be living in the camper from mid Sept-beginning of Jan for bow! Except for rifle season and a few days before and a few days after rifle. Rifle is only 9 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4 a.m. and it's -2 degrees out.


----------



## Thewife

It's wet and windy again!
I learned that, when I drove down to the main gate to give Hubby his wallet!
I don't think I will be doing any burning today!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its cold an windy here as well.but the work has tobe done.so ill have to get out in the cold some.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Yep, pretty blustery here, too, at the office. Still no calf out of Bridgit, the stinker. I did get little T-Bone to finally come over to me last night while his mama had her pig head in her bucket of beet pulp, though! He stuck his tongue out and tasted my fingers before skipping away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My oven (LP Gas) hasn't always been lighting correctly lately. Tonight I tried to use it to make supper and after 3 tries it wouldn't light right. DH finally took the burner out and cleaned it. Didn't take him as long as it took to try it 3 times but, you would have thought it was a big deal. He grumbled about my gas stove (he used to have electric). I asked him how many of his equipment out in the shed did he use daily and not need any maintance done. The stove is at least 10 years old, I don't think it needing the burner cleaned is that big of deal.


----------



## Thewife

Ask him if you should just go buy a new one next time!

Mine came home and started asking me questions about money!
He's still talking, should I be listining?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Mine came home and started asking me questions about money!
> He's still talking, should I be listining?






			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Ask him if you should just go buy a new one next time!


That was my point in asking him about his equipment in the shed. He got the idea.


----------



## Thewife

To be honest, if my stove died, I wouldn't bother telling Hubby until he asked if I made him some dinner! Since I hate to cook, that might be a few days! He would have it fixed asap, without a word!
If I break equipment, I call him at work! So he can pick up parts that are needed and to be sure he knows he needs to fix it when he gets home!
(I really don't know how he puts up with me)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have to make supper everynight so depending on what I'm making it wouldn't be long. 

It was 28 degrees and snowing at 4 a.m. Now it's 26 and dropping. The snow is suppose to stop mid-morning winds pick up and temps drop to 18 for the aft. Down to 8 overnight.  Yep! That's Wisconsin, if you don't like the weather right now just hang in there it will soon be changing!

Had to do repair work on the plastic around the chicken run due to some darn heifer deciding it was good to eat! Have you ever tried to hold plywood, screw, drill, and flashlight at the sametime?


----------



## wynedot55

morning all guess id better enjoy this warm weather.they say its going to get cold here for a few days.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Our temps have been kinda odd. Grass is still growing, there are gnats at the porch light and one of the step brats got bit by a mosquito the other night? We still haven't even had a good faucet breaking freeze yet!

Those after dark repairs are so much fun! 
I've never tried to hold plywood, screw, drill, and flashlight at the sametime, but I have tried fixing barbed wire in the dim glow if a dying flashlight, on a dark and stormy night! I gave up and caught the heifers the next morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys with your growing grass and bugs are killing me! We have white ground and it's been cold enough the bugs are history!

Wynedot, If, I could I'd send some of this weather your way and then you would know what cold weather is! 

thewife-I did end up with one of those little heifers out but, decided to get her during chores this aft! There are just somethings that are not worth fighting in the dark! Her herd is locked up so she's not going far and there are 2 empty calf hutches she can get in for shelter so I left her!


----------



## wynedot55

miss kitty i know what cold is.the last winter we milked we lost power for a week.an temps stayed in the 20s an lower for 6 days.an for 5 days we milked with a borrowed generator.an i was out in the freezing temps for  8 to 10hrs a day getting stuff done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our temps this aft are suppose to be 18 and falling to single digits with windchills in the low single digits to sub-zero windchills, which of course will fall as the temp does. I think it's a good time to hibernate. Would you like to do the chores and milking for me?


----------



## wynedot55

if i was there id sure help you with milking an chores.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning...working from home today in my jammies (so far) so I can keep an eye out on our new little miss. I'll go out and take some photos in a bit so you can see her. Looks like Bridgit moved her from the middle of the paddock overnight into a corner, and then slept right in front of her like a good mama. She was licking her head like crazy this a.m. just after sunrise. It's supposed to be dry today, so that's good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like Bridget and her baby had a good night.


----------



## wynedot55

she is being a good momma thats for sure.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-3 This morning at 4:16 a.m.
-4 at 5:50 a.m.
-5 at 6:15 a.m.
-6 at 7:07 a.m.

Our average low for this time of the year is 14.


----------



## wynedot55

now that is some cold temps.i bet the girls didnt want to get out of bed this morning.its in 30s or low 20s here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Girls didn't know the difference until after they were up and looked at the thermometer. Your lows are beating our expected high today-18.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah our low is almost db your high.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I was wondering if you all, would do me a little favor?
Next year, when the talk of hunting season starts again, will you please remind me to wean the calves, before I leave town? 
I don't hear the alarm clock, but a cow mooing after dark, wakes me up!(over and over again)
And I bet they will expect me to feed them this morning too?

Our weather has been so weird,  the only thing on the news these days is the fact the ski areas don't have any snow!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Back at the office today...Bridgit's mothering instinct finally kicked in well late yesterday afternoon and she's been feeding and standing over and/or following her calf like a seasoned mama.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, I would imagine they expect you to feed them again this morning. Darn things can be very persistant about it too.  Even with the dairy calves they get upset when you wean them. For some strange reason me telling them they are big girls and no more milk replacer just doesn't do it! They have to spend the next few days yelling at me! 

Ooops that high for today is suppose to be 18 on the plus side!

amysflock, I'm glad Bridget's mothering instint has kicked in. Sometimes it takes a heifer a bit as it's all new to them.


----------



## Thewife

I just peeked out!
I have a couple of PO'ed mama cows standing at gate I use to get into the barn! I am sure the other ones are inside the pen I could go through!
The older ones know, I can let them in, to get their calves! 
I'm thinking I will use the front gate, this morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That might be a good idea.


----------



## wynedot55

when i went out this morning i had a bunch of poed cows.the bulls was at the gates wantinting feed.an i ran out of feed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not smart to piss the bulls off! 

Speaking of running out of feed, I wonder if DH remembers we are getting low on feed? Maybe I should call and remind him.


----------



## wynedot55

yes you better remind him to get feed.or he will come home w/o it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Actually, it's a bulk load of cow grain we need. I'm not sure if we can sneak through until Tuesday (he has Monday off) or not. He makes it and then one of the other guys brings it down. Kind of dumb but, after they rolled the small bulktruck out of the other mill they took the one from the mill DH works in. Now if anyone runs out and need an emergency batch of feed it has to come from the other mill and he can't bring ours home.  Sometimes the uppermanagement there makes some strange decisions!


----------



## wynedot55

i always hated having to time the feed out to last over the weekend.an sometimes we had to order feed on fri or sat.how meny tons do yall get a time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8 ton at a time. DH buys the corn from a private seller and hopefully the load of corn will come today or tomorrow morning. Feedmill is closed Sat.


----------



## wynedot55

we used to get 7 to 8 tons a load as well.an it would last 6 days more or less.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

6 days? How many cows did you milk?


----------



## wynedot55

80 to 100 when we quit we was milking 25 to 35 cows.


----------



## Thewife

Wanna guess when I got my bull?
I'll give you hint!
I have my first baby of the season!
It's a bull(I think) 
I'm going to name him Leaker! 
If I didn't happen to walk by the pumphouse to go look at him, I would have never heard the leak!
Hopefully dad can find a new do-hicky that screws into the wacha-ma-callit!


----------



## amysflock

Congrats! Post a picture, please!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations! :bun 
I can't believe you haven't already taken a pic to post. Your as bad with the camera as I am!


----------



## Thewife

I admit, taking a picture was the first thing I thought of!!
Then, I figured I'd better get the herd fed, report the leak and get the barn ready for Hubby to pull out some more bales!
Gotta get back out there and finish scraping, camera is coming with me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I admit, taking a picture was the first thing I thought of!!
> Then, I figured I'd better get the herd fed, report the leak and get the barn ready for Hubby to pull out some more bales!
> Gotta get back out there and finish scraping, camera is coming with me!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah we have to see pics ya know


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Where's the pics? I thought by now there would be some.

What a rough milking! 3/4 of the way through I touched a trainer and the metal divider--got reminded in a hurry that I didn't unplug the trainers! Then when working the milkhouse end I ended up kicking the bucket!


----------



## wynedot55

why miss kitty you just a fun evening in the milk barn.but getting shocked is no fun.


----------



## Thewife

What a day!
Didn't get the scraping done, the PO'ed cows decided to hang out at the gate I need to leave open!
I have been trying since I came in, to download a picture, my computer and Photobucket are acting like 2yr olds!
I was also trying to finish cleaning the kitchen ceiling, while fighting my computer, before Hubby gets home, I'M DONE!

Here's the baby, he didn't want his picture taken either! I believe his mother is 1/2 limo, 1/4 pinz and 1/4 Holstien? She is one of three that I can't seem to keep a tag on! 





Sorry about the brightness, these sunny warm days are such a pain!

Kitty, what is a trainer?


----------



## wynedot55

now thats a cute calf.im not kitty but i can tell you what a trainer is.its stripps of wire thats electafied to keep the cows from going to far up in their stalls.an trying to walk through their stalls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It is a cute calf. Don't rub the warmth in!





The metal thing hanging above the cow is a trainer. When a cow humps up to take a potty break if she is to far forward it gives them a zap and they backup. The goal is to keep them clean under them so they are cleaner. 

I know the pic is purple. It is the one I first used for kstaven's purple cow but, the best pic I had with a trainer in it.


----------



## Thewife

Sorry kitty, I know our winter is coming soon, I gotta squeeze what I can out of this weather before it hits!(truth is, the sun may have been out, but it sure was far from warm!)

This calf is the first Black Angus blood born on this place since dad left me in charge, over 20 years ago! I sure hope it doesn't turn out to be like the ones I sold off as soon as he left!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its another cold morning here.ill do my work when it gets a good bit above freezing.you know angus calves are a tad hammerheaded an highstrung.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's cold here this morning. -2 at 1:30 a.m. and +2 at 4 a.m. and now at 7:53 it's 4. Our predicted high today is 18! I'm afraid we won't be seeing the freezing mark for quite sometime to come.  

I'm tossing around an idea and if the deal I made lastnight works this morning you guys will know about it soon!


----------



## wynedot55

what has miss kitty been playing with now,i hope your idea works.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> what has miss kitty been playing with now,i hope your idea works.


If things pan out, I'll let you know. I don't want to say just yet for fear of jinxing it.


----------



## wynedot55

ok fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Thewife

Good Morning

I knew it was too good to last!
My world is frozen, time to move!
I gotta get to the barn before it starts raining in there!



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you know angus calves are a tad hammerheaded an highstrung.


The more I think of it, the more I wonder if we did the right thing in getting this bull. When I first saw the calf, he slowly got up, sided up to mom and swung his head at ME! 
Kinda scared to see what the brahma crosses have!


----------



## amysflock

Oooo, thewife, he's pretty! Are you gonna name him, or will he be freezer-bound?

Man, it was sure cold last night...for Western WA in the fall, that is. We had a nice fire going in the pellet stove, though...love that thing!

I'm so glad it's Friday...so I can watch the new baby interact with T-Bone tomorrow when I'm actually home during daylight hours! Weekends are wonderful!


----------



## Thewife

Hmm...
Hubby just called, he has the day off, he's going for a morning hunt, and will be home this afternoon! I should dig out his to-to list!

Amy, he is probably sale barn bound! I normally don't name them, but since I found the leak in the pump house, while going to see him, he will be known as Leaker!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what has miss kitty been playing with now,i hope your idea works.
> 
> 
> 
> If things pan out, I'll let you know. I don't want to say just yet for fear of jinxing it.
Click to expand...

If you want to know what I'm up to go to: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=8102#p8102


----------



## amysflock

Hmm. Well, I may be getting to stay home on the farm a little more for awhile...I just found out I'm getting laid off, effective end of month.


----------



## wynedot55

oh man getting canned is no fun.im sorry that you got layed off.


----------



## Thewife

Amy, I am so sorry to hear that.

Hubbys Co is running out of work. He was off today because his truck is down, normally they just send him to another job, but right now they don't have the work!

I guess that means you will both be available to help out with calving?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So sorry to hear that! Hopefully, you are able to turn it around to your advantage.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i got a busy time going.time for me to go to the yearly bull sale.called a friend of mine last nite.an he is bringing me a new cap to the sale today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning! Your up and going early for you. You're propably going to have more fun today than me. DH's family Christmas is today. Sounds like the ones that talk to me won't be there until after lunch.  Oh well, I have a project to take with I can do if needed. 

Do you collect caps?


----------



## wynedot55

mostly i just wear them.alot depends on what the cap is as to weather i wear it an get it dirty.i have 2 DFA caps that i wont wear.suely you can find a good place to hide while your with hubbies family.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At least you wear most of them. DH has several totes of caps-most unworn.


----------



## wynedot55

yes an i used to have like 300 new un worn caps.but mom didnt like them stored everywhere .so i gave alot of them away.most of my caps cost several thousand dollars


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

the last new cap i got cost me $6500.because i bought a new krone cutter years ago.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know the concept all to well! I repeat,


----------



## wynedot55

they must like my money


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They like any money!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby is off hunting! He came home yesturday, made us a big lunch and he passed out! Now there's not only my "clean" the kitchen mess, but also his cookng mess! YIPPEE!

Tonight is Hubby's Co Christmas thing, it's kinda fun! I get to watch a bunch of He Man construction workers, try to be on their best behavior for their Christian boss and his wife!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now that does sound like fun!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning. It's clear and cold...had a hard freeze and it's beautiful outside! I let the chickens out and baby girl calf is running at top speed all around the paddock!

Getting laid off is not bad for me, at least not yet...I'll have time to watch things like this, get things done around here (paint the walls we didn't paint when we moved in, perhaps?). I'm looking forward to the break...I've worked since I was 16 (not necessarily full time, but as much as possible).

Yes, thewife...I will probably be available to help with calvings! How exciting, since I missed both of ours!!


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, it is a lot of fun! The boss roasts everybody for one thing or another, usually it's some screwup they did on the job! He comes up with props and special "gifts" for each guy! One year Hubby did not get a deer, the boss hung up one of those talking deer heads, where Hubby could not see it, but the rest of could. When it started taunting Hubby, he had no clue why we were all laughing at him!


Amy, you always gotta look on the bright side! At least you won't have to do that commute! I was thinking about you when we went to the in-laws(Olalla). I would go nuts, if I had to do that drive everyday!
So, will you be availble 24/7 for pulling calves? When I have a few that need tagged and banded, do you wanna come over and watch the boy try to catch and hold them! I call it a mini rodeo, I can't say what he calls it, this is a family board!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Made it through the Christmas party and had a good time. I didn't need to drag out the work I took with!


----------



## amysflock

thewife...not too sure about 24/7 necessarily (!), but after the 12th they no longer expect me in the office, just need me to pop in and monitor emails now and then through the end of the year. Yippee for me!

Yes, I'd be very interested to watch tagging and banding...zero experience with either over here.

Have fun at the Christmas party! Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Thewife

So, I was looking at my lonely calf today, wishing it had a buddy to play with like Amys babies do!
Guess what I found! Or should I say, guess what came walking out of the woods! This one is red?
I will try to post a picture later, right now I want throw my computer out the window! I just spent an hour getting this years calving chart figured out, and my computer decided it needed to shut down, lost the whole thing!
I think I will take a nap, until it's time to go!

Glad you had a good time Kitty!

Amy, OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So you have another calf?

I've learned the hard way to save, save, save all the way through the project--even on "my pages"!


----------



## Thewife

Yep! a new baby!
I don't know what it is, mama is a "good mama"! When I went back, it was hiding behind a stump while mom was eating, so I left it to think I did not see it!

I have never had it shut down while doing a spreadsheet. I just copy from the year before and tweak it to fit the new year. 
I will just have to copy and tweak again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

These darn machines have a mind of their own and seem to know when it is the worst time to act up!  

Congratulations on the new calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was -6 this morning at 4 a.m. It's now -10 at 6:39 a.m. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's just to darn early to be this cold--this is January weather!

I painted one bag order last night and this morning I'm working on another. Sometime today the girls and I are going to decorate the Christmas tree.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all ive got a very busy day.will be on the run all day long.have to go see the family tonite.an then go to the funeral at 11am monday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Remember the good times you had with your uncle--don't concentrate on the sad. It will help you get through the next few days.


----------



## wynedot55

the goodtimes are what i am remembering.all the times. i went an got my aunt to fix me soupy eggs for breakfast when they lived with my grandmother.his ex wife died 3 months ago.he always had a horse he would saddle an let me ride when i had time.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's another wet, windy day!
I don't know if Hubby wanted to stay home or if he just shut of the alarm in his sleep! Hopefully I can get him to cut a tree down for me! I've been trying to get a crumbly hillside filled in and that tree is in my way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When you said you wanted a tree cut, I thought you meant a Christmas tree. We are getting ready to decorate ours so I have Christmas tree on the brain!


----------



## Thewife

I miss having a real tree!
We don't put one up anymore, I just decorate my coffee trees with bows and tinsel instead!
I'm sure if I wanted a Christmas tree, he would tell me to get my saw and cut one! 

The tree I need cut, is a big two topped bent thing that is way to close to the house. If he cuts it, and it hits the house, I am not responsible! If he don't cut it, and wind knocks it onto the house, he will never hear the end of it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I miss having a real tree!
> We don't put one up anymore, I just decorate my coffee trees with bows and tinsel instead!
> I'm sure if I wanted a Christmas tree, he would tell me to get my saw and cut one!
> 
> The tree I need cut, is a big two topped bent thing that is way to close to the house. If he cuts it, and it hits the house, I am not responsible! If he don't cut it, and wind knocks it onto the house, he will never hear the end of it!


Yep! Sounds like the tree needs to come out!

Our Christmas tree is artificial. We used to put up a real one but, it always goes up this weekend and doesn't come down until After the New Year. They were usually dropping needles pretty good by then. Then 3 years ago we had fridged, snowy, windy weather and DH and I didn't care to go cut a tree in it and Peanut was only a year old so, we decided to go shopping indoors for an artificial tree. The good news is not only was it warmer indoors but, they were on sale. The bad news is the sale had been on for a little while so some of the trees were sold out. But, we got a nice one and this year is the last year we have to use it for it to pay for itself. I'm sure it will be used for many years to come.


----------



## Thewife

I was looking at a small artificial tree, but my mom was so against them, I could not bring myself to get it! She figured we lived in the evergreen state, so we should have real evergreen Christmas trees!

There is a big cedar in my yard, every year I ask hubby and the boy to put lights on it!
They just laugh at me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have Christmas tree farms all over here but, given the circumstances 3 years ago it was an artificial tree or nothing. We choose the artificial tree.


----------



## amysflock

Good afternoon! 

We have tree farms all over here, too...one at the end of our road and one a few doors down. I don't know how they all make it...my DH thinks it's all for hobby, and for their sakes I sure hope so. We cut our tree down in the forest...permits are only $5, and it's a family tradition on DH's side.

Sitting here enjoying the sun break after some major rain and nastiness today, eating some warm snickerdoodles and drinking a glass of milk.

thewife, are you ever able to harvest beans off your coffee trees, or are they just for foliage?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The Christmas tree farms here not only sell locally but, some ship trees out to other parts of the country and that is why there can be so many in one area and still survive.


----------



## Thewife

Didn't get the tree cut down!
Hubby made me go grocery shopping(YUCK!)
We did finally get a light bulb for my desk! I can see, I can see!

Amy, my coffee trees have made beans! If I remember to keep them watered, they even keep their leaves! 
Want one? The one is only about 7 1/2 foot tall(including the pot)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Such torture!!!! I hate grocery shopping! Doing it with DH in tow is worse yet!


----------



## Thewife

Hubby is the shopper, he tows me around!
Give me coffee, milk, bread and some good home grown burger, and I'm set!
He seems to think, if there is stuff I can cook for him, that I will? 
He even bought lasagna(?) noodles, what am I supposed to do with them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Make lasangna? 

We have homegrown beef, chicken, and lamb (from DH's sister), milk, eggs, plus all the stuff I put up from the garden. Grocery shopping is something I do when I run out of things like flour, sugar, Cream of something or another soup, T-paper, shampoo, etc. Once a month is plenty! We are usually in for something for the farm in between so I can get things like O.J., bread, and fruit then.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Make lasangna?
> 
> We have homegrown beef, chicken, and lamb (from DH's sister), milk, eggs, plus all the stuff I put up from the garden. Grocery shopping is something I do when I run out of things like flour, sugar, Cream of something or another soup, T-paper, shampoo, etc. Once a month is plenty! We are usually in for something for the farm in between so I can get things like O.J., bread, and fruit then.


Maaaake laaaasaaaangnaaaa?
I don't understand!
Is that spanish, polish or german?

Now he wants dinner? Good thing we picked up some frozen pizzas!


----------



## wynedot55

morning alll sounds like yall had a real fun day yesterday.as for the christmas trees we quit putting 1 up an soon as neices an nephews grew up.ill be gone again all day so yall have fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning everyone,

Walked into the barn to a river of a manger! One of the cows broke a water pipe lastnight. Pit is full. DH has today off so we can Christmas shop for the girls and this aft. he is going to have to pump pit! He just opened his mouth to his buddy yesterday about he hoped the cows didn't break a water pipe because the pit was getting full.


----------



## wynedot55

your hubby just broke a major rule.never say i hope the cows dont break blank today.because they will do that.yall dont walk the barn before you go to bed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A rule he knows better than to break but, does every now and then anyway! 

They broke it during the night. They actually cracked it so water was spraying all over. The cows on the otherside of the walk were wet too. Poor little Winter is still in the barn and was soaked as she was on the flooded side.  I was planning on moving her to a hutch today but now I'll have to wait and see when she dries off. 

wynedot-I'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## wynedot55

thanks miss kitty its going tobe a long day.my aunt is going to spend the nite with us.an my neice wants to bring her bf over tonite.an eat dsupper.so mom has to get stuff for sandwiches.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! I'm here at the office...only four more office days to go! Whee! (I'm gonna have to really try today not to show my excitement of my situation, since there are others here who aren't as pleased as I am about their own layoffs. Ahem.)

thewife, thank you for the offer of the coffee tree, but I'm not very good with houseplants, and am sure I would kill it shortly. I would like to get a grip on the ones I have so far (like the darn potted Meyer lemon tree I wanted so bad) before I try to take on any new ones. Poor things.

Was gonna say, too, that I do all or most of the grocery shopping...with a list (even Costco!). DH can't be trusted to only buy what we need, and is forever coming home with extra unhealthy stuff.


----------



## amysflock

Wowsa! I just looked at the +5 day forecast (for next week) on our local news station's Web site, and they're calling for highs in the 30s and lows in the high teens and 20s next week! What the heck?! And that's generally for the metro area...which means thewife and I are going to see even colder temps. I can't believe it! Guess it's a good thing I'll be home...we'll have to figure out how NOT to have all the hoses and things freeze since we don't have water out to the barn and paddock. (Guess I'll have to disconnect and put away the hoses at night and pull them back out as needed during the day.)

Brrrrr!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I think I liked my desk better when I could not see all the stuff I need to deal with! Outta sight, outta mind, works well for me!

Hubby is thrilled with the weekend weather report,  if there is snow, he can see tracks! 
Then he asked me if I wanted to go? Yea, sleeping in a camper during freezing temps sounds like a blast!
I think he is NUTS!
He can also be trusted to bring home all the unhealthy stuff! 
That's why I like it when he does the shopping!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Got home just to have to take DH over to his buddies to get the tank spreader and tractor. They had used ours and it broke down-the parts are on order but, not in. So now DH is going to use his.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've designed a business card for me. What do you guys think?


----------



## Thewife

Business cards look good Kitty!


Saturdays calf is a Heifer! 
I guess I will have to come up with a name!
I don't know if she let me check her out because she is semi tame, or if she just ain't afaid of me? In my book, those are two different things!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you!

 Congratulations! The herd is expanding! :bun


----------



## Thewife

Thanks Kitty!

Yep, the herd is expanding and I am afraid to even try making a calving chart! I am even more afraid to try getting my farm books in order!
If the boy gets a day off, I am sending him out to get me a do-hicky thiny to save my data and maybe clear out some memory? I think that's what he said I needed to do? 

Do you know of a good cow program? One that I can keep track of who is out of who, who had what? You know, the word I can't seem to find in my own memory!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't use a program so I can't help you with that. I take pics of the calves and then put them into one of my photo programs where I can make like an album and put their info under the pic.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't use a program so I can't help you with that. I take pics of the calves and then put them into one of my photo programs where I can make like an album and put their info under the pic.


I take pictures too!
But, I am guessing if I keep black using a black bull, except for the few red throw backs, they are all going to look the same!
I am going to have to sit down and actually think, to figure out what the one that calved Saturday is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If your worried that they all will look alike are you ear tagging? If not and they do start looking the same your almost going to have to. You could use Excel and create a table. I use to do that but, didn't like it as well because of the pic thing. If a few loose their ear tags it's nice to have the pics.
Columun 1- Ear tag
2.-Their name
3. Dam's name
4 Sire's name
5. Birthdate

I think you get the idea.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

Winter Weather Warning here until 6 p.m. Several inches of snow. DH plowed driveway this morning and is leaving for work early as the roads are bad. School is closed. Kute Kitten is not happy. She likes school. She is happy that DH plowed the driveway this morn. It means they have snow pile to play on.

I get to make extra trips out to the barn in this crap too.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm guessing I am coming down with the same bug my neice had! Headache, muscle aches and and and and can't seem to think clearly, I think! I opened the wood stove, and put the tea pot on! When the tea pot started screaming and wood stove started rumbling, I did not know what to do! I don't think I will be playing on the tractor today!

Kitty, I keep a spead sheet on the cows, tag, name, bday, mom.
I'm getting old, mentally tracing back to old fave cows or figuring the crosses, gets harder every year! I think some sort of pedigree (the word I could not think of yesterday) would be interesting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You know, The Church of the Ladder Day Saints has a free program used to do family histories. I bet you could use it for cattle. Here is the link: Family Search

I have used it minimally before I got my Family Tree Maker.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im moving real slow this morning.thewife go look at cattlemax.the have recod keeping system for comm cows.now its pretty pricey.i use the reg beefmaster cattlemax.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty that jersey X is ready to popp.hope she has a heifer calf.so she can play with winter.


----------



## Thewife

Thank you Kitty, 
That's a cool site! 
It might have given me the name of the first member of Hubbys family, that came to this coutry! It is rumored he had to flee the old country or be hung for being a horse thief!
I will try to download their program after the boy does some tweakig on my computer!
I checked out Cattlemax awahile back, they are too spendy for me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty that jersey X is ready to popp.hope she has a heifer calf.so she can play with winter.


 I figure she will either go today with our snowstorm or tomorrow with the highs in the 0s.  Just to make things more difficult for me. Can't do things when it's nice weather to keep checking on her. Which, I had better go do, again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Thank you Kitty,
> That's a cool site!
> It might have given me the name of the first member of Hubbys family, that came to this coutry! It is rumored he had to flee the old country or be hung for being a horse thief!
> I will try to download their program after the boy does some tweakig on my computer!
> I checked out Cattlemax awahile back, they are too spendy for me!


The LDS are big into family history and is always a good place to start with a family tree. Ancestry.com is good too but, costly.


----------



## wynedot55

oh man your gonna freeze going back an forth to the barn.peanut an kutekitten better stay in the house where its nice an warm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They just went outside to play on the snowpile DH made when he plowed this morn. Right now it's 28 degrees out. The snow is finally coming to an end. The bad part is now we will get a bit of clearing and then it clouds back up and the wind picks up.  

Still nothing on Camouflage. I just checked to see what she is bred to, milking shorthorn!  for a blue & white *heifer* calf! With my luck if it's blue it's a bull. A heifer will be either black or red. Her sire is a red & white.

We're also not sure if she is jersey cross or milking shorthorn cross way back. BIL found her ancestor when we were looking for some springing heifers back in 88/89. The farm she came off from the farmer doesn't like jerseys so it was a surprise that she looked jersey cross. When I started with the blue breeding program some of the calves looked jersey cross. Makes me think maybe that heifer was a milking shorthorn cross and not jersey.


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping you get a heifer calf.an that the girls dont get to cold playing in the snow pile.that cow maybe a shortie cross.but she looks like a jersey cross.


----------



## Thewife

I'm sorry Kitty!!


This is to you, from my Hubby!





Hubby told me to take this picture for you yesturday and post it!
I'm thinking it was out of evilness!
Or, is there is something I should know about?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Must be evilness! 

That is a beautiful rose and great pic!


----------



## wynedot55

thats a pretty pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She appears to be straining so there should be a calf tonight!


----------



## wynedot55

keep a good watch on her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I will.


----------



## wynedot55

gotta have pics of her calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a heifer! Mom wasn't making any progress, so I scrubbed up and checked her. Met with calf feet and nose with no sack around them and I was clear up to mid-upper arm. So we (Kute Kitten and me) pulled her. She is all dipped and vaccinated and in front of mom being cleaned up. I will take pics later when she dries a bit. Hopefully, she will stay still long enough. She hit the floor trying to get up! 

Oh, and she is black and white.  At least as far as I can tell wet. But, she is so dark that if she is a blue I would be surprised.


----------



## wynedot55

i was hoping it was a heifer.glad you got her on the ground.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

On the ground and on her feet. She didn't waste anytime!


----------



## wynedot55

both an i bet she has done sucked her momma.


----------



## Thewife

Congrats on the heifer Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its a super cold morning here.so i wont go out till i have to.they said the windchill would be in the teens this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That is cold for you! We saw -7 this morning but, luckily there was no wind! They have changed our weather forcast for today too! High: 21 Wind: SSE @ 5-10 mph


I made Kute Kitten a tote bag yesterday but, sized for her school books. She had quit using a backpack at the beginning of the school year and was just carrying her books. She wouldn't use a tote bag or anything else until DH asked her on Monday morning. Then she decided she wanted a totebag. She painted a chickadee on it. She wanted to know if her friends and others at school like it if I would make more to sell, I said, "Of course." So she took some of my cards with her. I hope it's well received even if noone else wants one. She was so proud of her painting-as she should be.


----------



## wynedot55

all that matters is kutekitten like her new book tote.i think she did a great job painting it.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The local news was reporting on our up coming cold weather! They said, we should bring in all of our animals!
Hubby said "NO".

Kitty, if Kute Kitten helps you make the tote bags, are you gonna put her name on your business cards?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's not helping me make them. She just painted her own. She still has Christmas crafts to do. But, if she gets orders from school and is the one to deliver them and collect the money I will pay her some.

This darn computer is acting up this morning!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds to me like you an the girls stay swamped doing crafts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut has her's done other than the one she's doing tomorrow when we go do the trivets with the at home daycare she stays at when I need someone. We'll have 5 kids from 5 years old down to 10 months old working on them tomorrow. The 10 month old we will be painting his hand and then pressing his hand down on the trivet or if it looks like a bad day for that we will see if we can trace his hand on paper and then I'll transfer it over and paint it. Hopefully, everything goes good!  

Kute Kitten has 2 trivets left to make and a project for school.

Then I'm busy trying to make bags ahead before I advertise to much for the bags and trivets. I've had some local orders and then life keeps happening. This is why I want the bags made ahead. Then if it takes off I can justify better the time spent on them and be able to work more at them.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she is excited about going to day care for awhile tomorrow.you know the 10 month old will be fun to work with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The 10 month old is a big boy. 30 pounds or so. But he is built like his Daddy-broad shoulder, big bones, and a little heavy set. He is a good baby though. Giving them some extra exercise now as he has finally begun to crawl. He has 2 older sisters that do everything for him so, why bother? 

His older sister will enjoy the project. It's the 2 boys that it will be hard to say. It will depend on what kind of mood they are in. Both can be very stubborn!


----------



## wynedot55

shoot he sounds like a hoss.i dont blame him id let my older sisers spoil me.an do things for me.heres hoping the kids ant to stubborn tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all another cold morning here in texas.so that means ill only work when i have to.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I guess our cold is coming tomorrow! I have heard it will just be cold, and I have heard it will be a full blown winter storm!
Either way, I guess I better check the barn pipelines and shut off the freezeless faucets! (Hubby hates replacing them)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

19 degrees here now and sub-zero tonight. 30's this weekend but, with preciep-things could get messy! Snow, sleet, freezing rain, and rain!

I sold my first tote bag this morning! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

now thats cold it finally got above freezing today.an i was able to water the goats pullet girls an cows.had to set the cows water trough back where it goes.how was yours an peanuts morning at daycare.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It went good this morning! The trivets are in the oven baking and I will put their felt feet on and take them back-probably tomorrow or Monday. The kids had fun. The 10 month old was puzzled at what we were doing when we painted his hands to press down on the trivet. The other boys each did one trivet and then went to play. Peanut and the other girl did a couple each. All in all it went well and they enjoyed it!


----------



## wynedot55

so glad every1 had a fun morning doing the trivets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm sending one of my cards with DH to put up on the board at work. I'm about ready to go to BYChickens and link to here but, I'm really nervous about it. That is a really big step!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty youll sale alot of the totes.they are great.an i bet you sale alot of them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty youll sale alot of the totes.they are great.an i bet you sale alot of them.


I'm so nervous I'm not sure if that is good or bad. I think I will sleep on it tonight and see in the morning. That is the group I'm more used to anyway, although I don't get over there so often anymore to know any but the old timers.


----------



## wynedot55

youll do what you think you need to.if your not ready dont try to sale them now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WARNING!!!! I'm going to post over on BYChickens the link for the add here for my totes and trivets. If you have been considering them please, get your order in quick. I will work on them first come first serve type basis and I want BYCows members to have the first shot at them.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning,

What do you say to a man as he's heading out for a weekend of hunting? 
First, tell him you plan on spending the weekend, cleaning HIS side of the room, and his truck!
Then tell him, your also planning on building a BIG brush fire!
Don't forget to smile and wish him luck!

Kitty,  
You'll do fine!

Hubby was looking at the reusable grocery bags wally world was selling. He told me to make a bunch with all the camo fabric I have and sell them! I told him I don't have time, I have a farm to run all by myself and his hunting clothes to wash!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> What do you say to a man as he's heading out for a weekend of hunting?
> First, tell him you plan on spending the weekend, cleaning HIS side of the room, and his truck!
> Then tell him, your also planning on building a BIG brush fire!
> Don't forget to smile and wish him luck!
> *Did this worry him? It would my DH. *
> Kitty,
> You'll do fine!
> *Thank you!*
> Hubby was looking at the reusable grocery bags wally world was selling. He told me to make a bunch with all the camo fabric I have and sell them! I told him I don't have time, I have a farm to run all by myself and his hunting clothes to wash!


----------



## Thewife

OH yea!
That nervous look of fear he gave me, was priceless!

Now, I might not even do it, I could torture him with this, all through duck season!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like a good plan of action! Go for it!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all  its just another work day.atlest its warm enough to get things done.thinking bout moving the pullet girls to the henhouse.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning (again)

I might have gone back to bed! 
Now, it looks like the storm is here, it's nasty out there! I'm going to go dump extra feed to everybody, incase it turns to snow!

Then I am going to try to attack Hubby's side of the room! I need to at least get to the gun safe, and put a few things away! Keeping the house child proof has not been an issue around here for years, since I do have a 2 yr old that comes to visit quit often, I should at least try to keep it safe?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> since I do have a 2 yr old that comes to visit quit often, I should at least try to keep it safe?


I would try to keep it so it's reasonably safe in the areas of the house the little one is in. You know, no knives, scissors, guns, swords, or other weapons or sharps laying around in reach!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I do have a 2 yr old that comes to visit quit often, I should at least try to keep it safe?
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to keep it so it's reasonably safe in the areas of the house the little one is in. You know, no knives, scissors, guns, swords, or other weapons or sharps laying around in reach!
Click to expand...

So, I guess it was a big boo boo, when we had Hubby's bow case laying open on living room floor? All those pretty broadheads!
I did see it before the kid did, but ever since that day, we have been trying to be more careful!

I guess since Hubby is going to be a grandpa, and he will probably want to see the kid, we should try to making a habit of keeping things safe?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since I do have a 2 yr old that comes to visit quit often, I should at least try to keep it safe?
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to keep it so it's reasonably safe in the areas of the house the little one is in. You know, no knives, scissors, guns, swords, or other weapons or sharps laying around in reach!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, I guess it was a big boo boo, when we had Hubby's bow case laying open on living room floor? All those pretty broadheads!
> I did see it before the kid did, but ever since that day, we have been trying to be more careful!
> 
> I guess since Hubby is going to be a grandpa, and he will probably want to see the kid, we should try to making a habit of keeping things safe?
Click to expand...

Might be a good idea.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet grandma will spoil the baby alot.an want to keep it all the time.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet grandma will spoil the baby alot.an want to keep it all the time.


I hope she does!
Then it won't ever have the time to come over here!
I refuse to accept the fact I am old enough to be a G-word!
I've taken the title of "grampas trophy wife"! 


Our winds are really kicking up, I'm wondering if I can and should move Hubby's boats away from the big cedars? One big cedar fell a few years ago, landed between the boats, taking out our small utility trailer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm pretty sure he meant you, thewife! 

Winds are picking up here too.  It's only 12 out. With the windchills it has to be really cold. Do you think the cows could do their own chores this aft?


----------



## Thewife

He called ME the G-word? 
Nobody around here has the guts to do that!


If you figure out how to teach the cows to do their own chores, let me know! If we get the white stuff, I would like to hide in the closet until it's gone!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I haven't figured out how to get them to do those chores. Darn critters!


----------



## Thewife

Well, right now would be a good time for the dogs and birds to feed themselves!
It's like, REEEALLY nasty out there!

I found the gun safe!
There wasn't any room in it, for all of the arrows, so I buried them deep in Hubby's closet where even he will never find them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I found the gun safe!
> There wasn't any room in it, for all of the arrows, so I buried them deep in Hubby's closet where even he will never find them!


----------



## Thewife

I know he isn't going to find much humor in what I am doing to "his" side of the room!

I am not finding much humor in the pile of receipts I came across, on and "behind" his night stand!
I think the one, is the one he swore he gave me, when we bought my Brahma/Hereford cow!
Hmmmm....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just cut almost 10" off of Kute Kitten's hair.  

I hate cutting her hair! She has such pretty hair. But in a year's time she will be having me cut that much off again. It's now shoulder length.


----------



## wynedot55

i take it that you want kutekitten to keep her long hair.my neice didnt cut her hair till she was like 20.an it was down to her rear end.so now she grows it long an donates the hair tobe made into wiggsa for people with cancer.does peanut have long hair.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, Peanut has long hair. She has bangs but other than that I have never cut it. 

Kute Kitten can't quite make it to donate to locks of love before she has to have it cut. They need 10 inches but then you need a few more as the pull it back into a ponytail and cut above the band. Then they cut it for the style. I let her decide when it needs cutting but, it kills me to cut it!


----------



## wynedot55

i know what  you mean.my ex sis in law never would let my neice cut her hair.thats why she waited till she was 20 to cut it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning, Everyone. 

The morning milking and chores are done, finally! DH is sick so I went out alone. I even setup the little heifer chores to be quick this afternoon and fed cows two feedings worth so that should be done for this afternoon too! 

It was 23 out when I got up and now it's 27. So far no precipitation but, it's suppose to go from mix precipe to rain today. The bad part is the freezing rain and ice.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm not sure what the temps are, but the house has that chill that tells me I don't want to go out there!
According to the weather page, we are supposed to get below 20 the next few days? 

Hopefully, I don't need to scrape the slab this morning, so I can just dump extra feed and hide out in the house today!

OH, the boy was given the choice the other day, either throw logs on my brush fire or go get me one of those computer thingys to save all my info!
Needless to say, he got the computer thingy! I can start getting my farm records in order! If my computer crashes, I won't lose much!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He got you a USB drive? 

I love mine. I ended up having enough points to get a second one so, it's on it's way here!


----------



## Thewife

Keep in mind I know very little about computers!
The package says it's a Portable hard drive? The letters USB are on there too!
The boy guarantees me that it should take me a couple of years to fill it up! 
And, if my computer crashes, I won't loose everything!(again)
Now, I need to get him to stop long enough to clean out some of the useless stuff I have downloaded through out the year! 
He hates it when I do that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I believe a portable hard drive are something different. The USB drive is a little gismo you plug into the USB port on the computer and transfer your data to. Then you can take it with you to another computer and share the data or work on it somewhere else.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its warm here so i dont have todo chores in the cold.ill enjoy working in the warm weather.itll make things go alot easier.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all its warm here so i dont have todo chores in the cold.ill enjoy working in the warm weather.itll make things go alot easier.


So your the one who took my warm weather?
Give it back!



Kitty, the thing I got, plugs into the USB, I can unplug it and use it on another computer too.
How much info does your gizmo hold?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The one I have is only 2GB but they come in a lot bigger ones. It fits in my hand and plugs directly (without a cable) into the USB.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The one I have is only 2GB but they come in a lot bigger ones. It fits in my hand and plugs directly (without a cable) into the USB.


I asked for a gizmo like yours, but I have a feeling the boy got this thing, in fear I would fill it up too fast (like I have already filled his) and he would just have to go get another one!
He says, my picuture files alone, are 22GB? 
My new gizmo is 250GB.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It should last you a day or two!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It should last you a day or two!


Yea, the boy thinks he's pretty smart!
What he don't realize, telling me I can't fill it, just gives me a GOAL to work on!


There are snow flakes in the rain! YUK!


----------



## wynedot55

they say we are supposed to get cold again monday or tues.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our high on Sunday is suppose to be 37. Then on Monday it suppose to be 9! Talk about an abrupt change! I hope your guys weather isn't changing the drastically!


----------



## wynedot55

its in the 50s or 60s today.so we usually have 30 degree drops or more.


----------



## Thewife

It's like 37 out there, right now, and it's too cold for me!
I don't think I am going to survive the teen temps they say we have coming!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have 37 too! It's nice out!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah kitty you can go to milk in shorts tonite.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah kitty you can go to milk in shorts tonite.


Yea!!



The boy and I went out to look at the heifers, I told them if they think they will need help, they better put off calving until it warms up! (about mid summer)
Going by the little udders, I don't think they care what I say!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No shorts for me tonight. I wait until it's at least 60s! 

thewife-sounds like your cattle listen as well as mine!


----------



## wynedot55

cows love to rule our lives.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> cows love to rule our lives.


How true!!!!


----------



## Thewife

All of my critters, rule all of my life!
I wouldn't have it any other way!

Except for the next couple of days, my world has turned white!
MAKE IT GO AWAY!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If it's only the next few days that you have to worry about white, you're doing okay. I don't see an end to that stuff happening here until April the earliest and then we can still get some more! But, don't worry sooner or later it will go away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

UGH!!! It's raining! Rain in December and in WI is not a good thing!


----------



## wynedot55

your right rain an freezing temps equal ice.an that aint fun at all.the wind is blowing here this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yuck! The wind isn't any fun either! But, at least, it's not slippery!


----------



## wynedot55

i bet the girls love sliding on the ice.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They probably will.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

So, Kitty took my rain and sent me her snow? 

We only got a about an inch and it looks like it melted a little after I quit lookng at it. I think we are supposed to get more and if the temps drop the way they say they will, the stuff will probably never go away!

I know my cows can take it, I just dump them more food and they will hang out at the barn, all day!
If he ground gets covered with snow, my guineas won't come down from the trees and will sit up there and complain, all day! 
The chickens will gather in the one barn and expect me to bring them food and water, all day!
The dogs think the stuff is cool! They will want me to come out play with them, all day!
What none of them realize is, I don't do snow, it's wet and cold, I want to hide in the house, all day!
Oh, and the zipper broke on my fave warm cozy barn jacket!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll gladly give the rain back unless you send warmer temps! I sure hope when the front comes through and drops our temps it goes straight to snow or we're going to be in ice. The windchills starting sometime tonight and into tomorrow are suppose to be -20 to -30!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH is putting in the outlets he said he was going to do years ago. One goes on the livingroom side and the other on the diningroom (which we use as part of the livingroom) side. The wall isn't thick enough to put them back to back so he off set them by about 8" and put the one into the corner of the livingroom. The diningroom side has a can good cupboard there. I asked about studs in between. He said that they are only 8" apart and there wouldn't be a stud in that short a space.  There's a stud! He forgot to look at the whole pic again! Funny thing is there is a row of nails on the livingroom side into that stud, if he would have just looked!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'll gladly give the rain back unless you send warmer temps! I sure hope when the front comes through and drops our temps it goes straight to snow or we're going to be in ice. The windchills starting sometime tonight and into tomorrow are suppose to be -20 to -30!


I'd never make it!


It's only been "years" since he said he would do it? How did you get him to do it so quickly!
I could not find a stud the other night!  Now I have a heavy plant barely hanging on the wall! I should probably do something about that before it falls!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> It's only been "years" since he said he would do it? How did you get him to do it so quickly!
> I could not find a stud the other night!  Now I have a heavy plant barely hanging on the wall! I should probably do something about that before it falls!


It's called games. Kute Kitten bought one of those Ms. Pac Man games that plug into the TV. I haven't been able to figure out how to hook it to the big TV in the livingroom as it appears to hook into the same place as the VCR and DVD. So they have been playing it on the small kitchen TV but, they don't like it when I'm making a meal and need to get to the refridgerator on the other side of the cord!  Then there is Christmas coming. He decided to do the plugins so they can play on the old TV. 

Then the first hole he drilled up through and we can't find it. It seems it must have hit the stud mess-it's not a one piece straight stud. :/

You may just want to do something about the plant!


----------



## amysflock

Boy, I really need to make myself a chicken door! I have to open our rinky-dink barn door (plywood on hinges) and prop it open with a pitchfork to let the chickens go to and from the barn while they free-range, and the cows have always enjoyed sticking their heads in (one horn at a time, it's too narrow) to eat hay out of the ends of the bales.

Well, the calves decided to get cozy inside this morning...T-Bone was laying in front of the big coop's inside door, blocking Brewster the Rooster inside (and he was complaining loudly about it, LOL), while little Annabel layed in the doorway of the little coop, the stinker. Sheila decided that while she was keeping an eye on her boy (and such a mama's boy he is) that she might as well drag the nearest bale OUT of the barn, so she was munching away. Sheesh.

Got the cows away from the barn door, dragged the bale back inside, and ushered the babies back out to their mamas. The chickens are happily going to and fro again, unimpeded.


----------



## Thewife

I think the calves know what they are doing!
I was greeted at the barn the other day, by a very upset mooing mama cow! Her calf was under an old dump truck, ignoring her, enjoying his new digs! I had one years ago that would go into my old green house! Poor Mama would circle it, mooing, until I would go kick it out for her!

As for the plant!
I went my tool cabinet last night, looking for my measuring tape, so I could find a stud! It turned out being a clean up the mess type job! I went through and sorted every jar, can, bag, and box of nails, screws, nuts, bolts, and important do-hickies we just gotta keep! I even went through the can of "stuff" that comes from pockets on laundry day!
It's all neat and orderly now, and the plant is still barely hanging on the wall!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hmmm. It sounds like the calves are not so dumb!

The outlets are finally in and done!


----------



## wynedot55

calves know how to find kool hiding places.


----------



## Thewife

There is more of that white stuff falling from the sky!

It's almost 70 degreees here at my desk, I'm getting chilled just watching it fall, and I still have a few more outside chores to do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If you don't hear from me the next few days, it's because I've either gone into hiding or have frozen to death. Here's why:
 Sunday, December 14th, 2008 Updated @ 6:30 PM 

OVERNIGHT
Cloudy with occasional snow showers. 
Wind Chill Advisory in effect until 12 PM Monday.
It will FEEL anywhere from -15 to -25 degrees.

Low: -2
Wind: NW 15-25 MPH



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MONDAY
Very cold and windy. Decreasing clouds late.

High: 3
Wind: NW 10-20 MPH


MONDAY NIGHT
Partly cloudy to mostly clear. Very cold.

Low: -9
Wind: Bec. Calm


TUESDAY
Becoming mostly cloudy. Light snow developing in the afternoon.

High: 5
Wind: N 5-10 MPH


----------



## Thewife

Oh Kitty!!
You realize, just your weather updates, make me cold!
I bet my teen temps that are coming seem like nuthin to you?

How do you deal with the wind chill?
The only way I could deal with it, is make the boy do all my chores as I hug the woodstove!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lots of layers, no exposed skin. Have everything set to go and run through outside chores! I have 55 bales of hay in the heifer barn manger and the grain is all lined up to go too! Everyone has fresh bedding and the big heifers let into their part of the barn. 

If the weather men are right the windchills will probably be cold enough to call school off tomorrow. That will be the first time we've had school called off for windchills since Kute Kitten started school and she is in the 4th grade. Thankfully, it doesn't usually get that bad!


----------



## amysflock

I'm a lightweight...spent a few hours outside in the 30* air...bundled up, but I think it was still an hour or so too long. Fighting with the dang Christmas lights and started doing silly things, and finally called it quit when my staple gun jammed for the bajillionth time. DH will have to finish my lighting job tomorrow since his job will probably be shut down (he's up at 2500 feet...too much snow, most likely). He heard tonight is when the really cold (but still above 0*) is coming...one day late. Wonder if I'll be driving in to the office tomorrow or working from home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Working from home.


----------



## Thewife

I stayed out too long too! I felt I should get the slab scraped and a mud hole filled in, while I could!

Amy, I thought you were done with that commute? I was gonna put you on speed dial incase these heifers need your help!
(while I hide from the cold)

There was snow up on the hills by the house, yesturday morning, way before we got ours! The tree farm was pretty quiet!

Kitty, from what I read in our weather report, our weather might last til Christmas!(no inlaws!!!) That is not normal for us!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Made it through chores this morning. Windchills, according to the school website (weather reporting station) are -22. That's in town I wonder what ours is? Maybe I don't! 

They have changed our lows for tomorrow morning to -18! Yikes! The winds are suppose to slowly die down overnight though!


----------



## babyboy1_mom

Good Morning.  I feel for you Farmer Kitty, that is too cold for me...lol   We woke up to 64 degrees and cloudy here.  We do have a chance of rain for today, but thank goodness, no more snow.  

We had around 8" here Thursday morning.  I know that is not alot, to people that live up north, but I am in south Louisiana and that is alot for us...lol   We had tree limbs breaking everywhere.  Some of our neighbors still do not have electricity yet.  We did not lose electric for the snow storm, but we lost it 2 days later, when a tree limb fell out of our tree onto the power line.  It was back on that same night.  

As someone on BYC said, there new hobby is "Keeping Warm."   LOL


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It is supposed to get sunny today!
Our expected high, 28? 
I can finally feed out one of the big bales that have my little tractor trapped in the corner of the barn! 

If I am running around on the tractor, do I have to worry about the wind chill factor?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> If I am running around on the tractor, do I have to worry about the wind chill factor?


*YES!* Even more so because you are creating more wind!


----------



## Thewife

Lovely!

I am just not used to this kind of weather!
The weather witch is warning about winds and wind chill in other areas, but we are calm!

I was hoping to haul some more fill today! Since we have had rain, I can see the low spots that need it!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! I actually drove into the office today, but won't be doing that again on my next office day, Wednesday. There were some really icy patches on the freeway, and too many semis going way too fast for my taste. It was frozen solid at our place (22 degrees), but we have the dogs set up in the garage and I gave the cows an extra bale of hay, so hopefully everyone will be toasty enough today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I haven't seen or heard anything from wynedott today, I wonder if he froze?


----------



## jhm47

Good afternoon!  Our predicted high here today is -5, with a north wind around 15-25.  Don't know what that makes the windchill, but I do know that it's cold!  Low last night was around -20 or so.  We got at least 10" of snow yesterday, and with winds of 45-50 mph, we had some mighty impressive drifts.  One warming thought---in a week our daylight hours will begin to get longer.  Slowly at first, but in February it really takes off.  Go Spring!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47-where are you from? Could you please put it in your profile under personal and then location? I'm going to guess one of the Dakota's or Minnesota though by what you have said for your weather. It could be one of the surronding states though.


----------



## Thewife

Yippee!
My barn water lines are fozen solid!
Normally I would just release who ever I have in there, but I think those weaners would be too happy to spend time with their moms!
I set them up with a big trough and told them to drink slow, I'm not into spending my day in the cold barn just to keep it full for them!


I wonder if wynedott abandoned us for his new Xbox?


----------



## wynedot55

staggers into bycows.im here somewhere kitty.an yes i dang near got froze in doing the fweeding an watering this morning.by the time i got everything started my hands was killing me.i cant wear gloves because i cant gripp or hold on to what im doing.


----------



## wynedot55

no im still here.havent had  much time to play with the xbox.my bro is throwing a fitt wanting me to get the 120gig harddrive an connections an put it online.an get the blue ray cd player for it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So far we haven't frozen anything up!  I fed the calves an extra feeding tonight as they are calling -15 to -20 air temps.

wynedott-tell your brother to get that stuff himself!

thewife- I feel for you! Frozen water pipes are no fun! I'm afraid our line to the backbarn may freeze and then I will have to run the hose from the main barn. That means more hose to drain and haul in.


----------



## wynedot55

well he will just have to wait till i decide to get the stuff.an right now im in no hurry to buy more toys to play with.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, I really don't know how you put up with temps like this and lower!
In finding and hooking up a hose, my gloves and hands got soaked, thought my fingers fell off! Hopefully I drained the hose good enough, for tomorrow! It's hung and strung from one end of the barn to the other! If this keeps up, the creek over flow the other cows drink, might dry up! That will be fun!
One weather guy just said this might go on til the end of the year? 

wynedott, dump the brother and go find rich friends! 
From what I understand, the boy bought his own Xbox, his friend bought the computer, and what ever else he needed, and the Play Station thing?
Then the friend moved away for awhile and left it all for the boy to use! Come to think of it, the friend is in Texas!


----------



## wynedot55

me an my bro lock horns alot.because we never get along.an we do things differant.i like my xbox an ill add to it when im ready.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, I really don't know how you put up with temps like this and lower!
> In finding and hooking up a hose, my gloves and hands got soaked, thought my fingers fell off! Hopefully I drained the hose good enough, for tomorrow! It's hung and strung from one end of the barn to the other! If this keeps up, the creek over flow the other cows drink, might dry up! That will be fun!
> One weather guy just said this might go on til the end of the year?


Keep dry!!!! If you get wet, go get dry. Do not work in the cold weather wet! That is dangerous.

I loop one end of the hose over a beam in the barn and then grab it where it is up in the air. Slowly pull the hose in and coil it at your feet always keeping the part your holding up high enough the water drains out of the rest of the hose. Of course, if you get a kink in the hose, you either start over or haul it in the barn. My darn hose decided to kink tonight and it's now in the main barn.  I have one hose that is terrible that way and when you drag it through snow you don't always know it's kinking. Especally when there is a tarp hanging in the way! 

I hate gloves! They are hard to work in and half the time I have to take at least one off to do/undo something. With the hook thing I have on the chicken coop and run I can't open them with gloves. It's next to impossible to hook the hose up with gloves. 

_Oh, and wouldn't you know it, Stephanie is due to have her calf today and it looks like it will be within the next day or two. Couldn't she wait for a little warmer weather?_


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just love caling cows.they love putting us through misery.i cant work in gloves either they drive me bonkers.today i put old socks on my hands an that worked pretty good.


----------



## Thewife

When I realized my fingers were gone, I came back here as fast as I could and grabbed two more pairs of gloves, one for the hands and one to put on when I got that pair wet!
I hate working in gloves too, but my hands can't take cold. I lost one of my best ones in the field the other day, I took it off to open my knife. Since I dropped it where I fed some hay, I am pretty sure it is now part of the earth! I guess that explains the box of single gloves I have!

I think all my heifers are just waiting until we get more snow and the temps dip as low as they can!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I use the leather and canvas gloves. The water sheds off them pretty good. If you get the ones made from lamb hide they stay flexible. The ones from cow hide tend to get stiff. Still, gloves are as evil as shoes!


----------



## Thewife

I go for cheap warm and fuzzy gloves!
Between the rocks and fires, no matter what I get, they don't last!
I did buy two pairs of the leather and canvas ones, I really liked them, but one pair burned real good and it's been over a year and I still have no clue where I took the other pair off at! They were brand new!

I will have to say, the best lighweight haying gloves I ever had, were martha stewert! I think they were pig skin, I wish I could find some more of them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Those cheap fuzzy ones get wet to quick and easily! I'd have to have to many pairs plus they don't keep your hands as warm. 

I don't wear gloves haying. Gloves are evil.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't have to worry about Stephanie freshening! She did that early this morning. It's a bull calf. I will post pics when I can get Photobucket to cooperate!  Posted to my calf thread.

We decorated some of the Christmas cookies lastnight and I will post those pics here when I can get them to photobucket! It's working!











The fronts came through different than expected so we only got down to -12 last night!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hunting season is over! (no elk) Except duck season, but that's done here on the farm!
Maybe, now I can get some help around here! 
I think I'm going to print up a list of things to do, in big bold bright red!

As for the gloves, low blood pressure and meds that make it lower force me to wear them, sometimes even in the house! 
If I  "forget" them during hay season, it does keep me from being sent up, to stack the top of the pile!

The cookies look good Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all it didnt get as  cold as they thought it would here last nite.so thats a good thing.hopefully itll thaw out enough that i can water the cows.kitty those cookies are making me hungry.i dont know how your hubby an girls let you bake without eating their fill.dont ya just love new baby calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I baked with only Peanut around so only one little one to eat her fill. Then they went into the freezer until last night. I'm generally the only one that goes into the freezer so, it's a case of out of sight, out of mind. 

New calves are cute! 

Yeah! Hunting season done with! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

an how much did miss peanut eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Only one. She wanted them frosted!


----------



## wynedot55

well she didnt get a bellyache


----------



## Thewife

I just don't get it.
It's like 14 degrees out there! I can't get warm IN HERE!
And my dogs are out running around the yard, playing?
Are they nuts?


----------



## wynedot55

dogs love to play in the cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our dog loves the cold weather better than the warm weather. And when it's hot out you would think she was about dead for all she moves.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well, at least me dogs will be happy today!
Yesterday my Sweet Hubby gave me my christmas present! 
It's a shiny pretty fence strecher, to replace the one I lost in the field! He says, I am not allowed to take it outside until I paint it bright Kubota orange? Then he informed me he was layed off, probably til after the first of the year!
I had drug out a hose to water the big cows, and left it streched accross the yard to drain! Well, our temps have gone up!My hose is now covered with snow! And it's still snowing! 
I hate snow!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its still cold here.but the wind has layed down.ill have to go feed an water pretty soon.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! I'm working from home today...decided it would be quite unwise to drive into the office in the blowing snow...even though Wed. is one of my "office" days.

thewife, DH thought he was laid off, too...but they have him out on the coast today, oh, joy. But Weyerhaeuser has closed their Vail job sites, apparently, either due to quotas or because they don't want to maintain the roads in the snow.

I finally threw in the towel on putting up Christmas lights by myself and asked DH for his help (only on about a 3 foot stretch). This after breaking my staple gun, ripping a hole in my favorite relatively new and not farm-appropriate Gortex jacket with the mean end of a pair of fencing plyers (in appropriate tool and garb for unjamming a staple gun), and finally driving a staple through the wire on a brand new string of lights. I GIVE UP! (Gads, at least I didn't fall off the ladder!) I'm so frustrated to not have lights up this late in the game, though...watch, I'll probably go back out and try again tomorrow. It's only 3 feet that need staples!!! Arrgghhh!


----------



## Thewife

The white stuff is still falling, any one wanna go feed for me?

Amy,
Hubby did have to go in this morning for a few hours, he called and said 507 wasn't too bad, YET!
The valley is so peaceful when Vail shuts down!
Putting up lights sounds like fun! I have always wanted to put some up, but the only ones who would see them, is the loggers that go in or come out in the dark!


----------



## jhm47

-8 here now.  Was down to -14 when I got up at 5AM.  The Bobcat is plugged in, and will be warm enough to start around noon.  Gotta push snow for awhile, and then feed the cows.  I got 900 gallons of syrup from a nearby ethanol plant last week, and the cows are free choicing on that.  All I have to feed is some low-quality hay.  The weaned calves get alfalfa, syrup and about 3-4 lbs of corn per head per day.  

I may sell some of the non-keeper heifer calves this week, so I will have room to wean the steer calves.  It's too cold for the cows to be letting those big buggers suck.  The price is really down from past years, but since I'm short of hay, and need the room, I will have to bite the bullet.  The feeder calf runs have been quite large at the auctions lately.  3000-4000 head per week.  Hopefully the calf prices will improve soon, since the price of corn is now less than half what it was in July.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning everyone,

Today was my day to go in and volunteer at school. 

We had 0 this morning when I got up and now it is +6! Our temps are suppose to warm up to the 20's for Friday and the weekend. 

You guys are so late with feeding!  I had my chores all done and finished milking for DH and I was back in the house by 6 a.m.!  

jhm-the corn prices are down but, with those large numbers going through the barn the price will stay down. Maybe everyone is dumping their extras with the cold and prices will come up before long.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty some of us move slower than others in the morning.what did you do with miss peanut while you was at school.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know! I give the neighbors a hardtime about getting up for chores and milking when half the day is shot too! 

Peanut went to the in home daycare the neighbor runs. I have been lucky enough that she has one in 4k, which is a 2 day/week, all day program. That means she has room for Peanut if I schedule on the 2 days that she has the one in school.


----------



## wynedot55

i know peanut has fun playing with the kids there.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Morning everyone,
> 
> You guys are so late with feeding!  I had my chores all done and finished milking for DH and I was back in the house by 6 a.m.!


That's why I like the beefers! I'll get there, when I get there!
Besides, it's still dark at 6, I can barely see in the daytime, I won't even try checking black cows in the dark!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're right it is dark at 6! And it doesn't matter whether it's AM or PM!


----------



## Thewife

And if the snow is covering the fiberglass panels in the barn roof, it's dark 24/7!
I felt like I was feeding in a cave! 
The person that designed my barn lighting, needs slapped!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, I'm envious of your fiberglass panels! We have one window, in the chicken coop on the west end of the barn. I've been thinking of cutting some "pass throughs" in the other coop wall so at least some light will shine in the rest of the barn!

It appears to be raining little ice pellets here now. That can't be good...there's about 5 inches of fresh snow on the ground, and the temp is 32 degrees. :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys need these neat inventions called electricity and light!


----------



## Thewife

5 inches!
We got about 2! It fell all day, but the ground warmed enough it was melting as more came down! Of course it did not warm enough to thaw my waterlines!
I really wish it would all go away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had 3 inches overnight and it's not going anywhere. Our high today was 8-at least it was above zero! Tomorrow we are suppose to warmup all the way to +20! So more snow can fall.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You guys need these neat inventions called electricity and light!


Shouldn't that say, 
*Your* guys need *to learn how to put in* these neat inventions called electricity and light

Kitty,  Like I said before, I don't know how you can take it! I would go nuts!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I wired the second light for the chicken coop and ran the wire to the first light. I made DH hook in to the power though. I'm super sensitive to electricity! Of course, if I had been thinking I could have unplugged the coop! When DH ran the wire he put a plugin on the end to plug it into an outlet instead of hooking it into the system. I'm getting tired of the low light in the main barn and I'm considering running the lights in the manger and then seeing if I can get DH to hookup the power. The main barn only has 4 300 watt bulbs down the walkway.  Silo room needs another light too!

I've had it! I'm ready for warmer weather. The only problem is everytime it warms up we get hit with another snow storm!


----------



## Thewife

If there is a plug in, within a hundred feet, I have no problem stealing Hubbys extension cords and putting in a light!
The way we stack hay in the loft, good lighting is going to require the boom truck!
There is a light at each end of the loft, above the feed bunk, but I really don't like being blinded while walking along that edge!

Today warm up, is gone! 
I'm guessing this snow, freeze thing, is going to stay until christmas eve! You know darn well, everything will thaw enough we will make it to the inlaws!(darn)


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Another day working from my snowy home for me. The rest of Western WA has been hit with snow, too, so they don't feel so left out.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all got all my work done for the morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning. 

I worked on getting the quilt that I'm making Kute Kitten for her high school graduation started! I actually made on square. I figure with 8 years to go I will hopefully get it done!

I also worked on making an ad to put in our local newspaper for my totes and trivets. Now I just have to decide when to start the ad and whether I should run it for 4 weeks in a row or every other week.


----------



## wynedot55

im betting you have kutekittens quilt finished in 2 or 3yrs.if not sooner.an then youll have to start miss peanuts quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know how long it will take but, your right, once I get Kute Kitten's done it's on to Peanut's! Peanut starts school this coming fall (4k) so I should have plenty of time!


----------



## wynedot55

dont put her in school at 4.wait till she is 5.because your gonna miss not having her at home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

With the way her birthday falls she will be 5 but, will go to 4k. She could have gone this year to 4k but, her birthday is just before the deadline and I felt that she would do better held a year. Many teachers I talked to said they would do the same if it were their child and I know of some that did just that too.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning?

Snow, snow and more snow!
One of the heifers I am watching, is my one animal with a white spot on her forehead!
So as I'm trying to pick my way to the barn, I look up and see the white spot! When I look up agian, I see the white spot AGAIN!
Almost the whole herd has the same stupid white spot! 
I hate snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not fond of the stuff myself! Or the cold! It is to warm up for the next few days but, with the warmup comes more snow! Then back to the deep freeze on Monday. 

Shall we go into hibernation?


----------



## Thewife

> Shall we go into hibernation?


I've been trying too, but nobody will do my chores!

I'm starting feel like the only reason I come in the house, is to warm up, so I can go back out again!
My barn thawed out, but it will probably refreeze when the sun goes down!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Shall we go into hibernation?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying too, but nobody will do my chores!
> 
> I'm starting feel like the only reason I come in the house, is to warm up, so I can go back out again!
> My barn thawed out, but it will probably refreeze when the sun goes down!
Click to expand...

I think the beginnning of the week when the cold hits again, I'm going to tell the cows to do it themselves or go without!  Yesterday, I couldn't get warm and stay warm. I would get a good start on it and then it was back out I had to go. 

At least it's warmed up some now. We started the day at -12 but, are now at +17! Won't be as bad doing chores today!


----------



## Thewife

Yea, there has to be a way the cows can feed themselves! The dogs know my routine, why can't they feed? They seem to like this "stuff"!
We've warmed up just enough, that the wood shed roof drips down my neck when I go to fill the big cows trough! That's some cold water!


----------



## wynedot55

just be glad you have barns to feed in.the feed troughs here are out in the open.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> just be glad you have barns to feed in.the feed troughs here are out in the open.


If this "stuff" don't go away soon, I will be feeding outside on days I really don't want to!  A lot of my hay is in round bales!
Makes me cold just thinking about it!


----------



## wynedot55

thats no fun.but easy just crank tractor an put the bale in the feeder.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats no fun.but easy just crank tractor an put the bale in the feeder.


I don't use a feeder. I peel off a few layers here and there, making 4 or 5 piles! That way everybody can get some and I don't end up with a big round, suck-a-muck mess in the field!


----------



## wynedot55

now thats alot of work.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats alot of work.


Only if I don't get the spike perfectly in the middle of the bale!
Or, if the dogs abandon me for calf chewies or coyotes!
Or, if it's one of those cool bales that the string was wrapped up with each layer of hay! 
Just gotta love those bales(NOT)!


----------



## amysflock

Oh, this weather! It's snowed off and on (mostly on) at my house since 4 a.m. yesterday. Twice today, though, the clouds broke, the sun came out, and the snow started to melt. We just had a 30-40 minute sunny period, and here comes the snow again!

I heard the local news guy during their several-hour-long weather update this a.m. going off on all the "idiots" (his word, said with gusto!) who decided to ignore the DOT barriers up north and attempt to drive the frozen freeway onramps anyway. It was funny! That's one thing about Western Washingtonians in general...we cannot drive in the snow. If we could, those in Seattle would instinctively know that attempting to navigate a snowy/frozen hill with 2 wheel drive is pointless!

Here's a photo from our place during this last sunbreak. The snow is really coming down again now.


----------



## wynedot55

we use bale rings an put out 6 bales at a time.an that lasts the cows 5 or 6 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock, that is a beautiful pic. My SIL said her aunt in Washington (not sure where) had 20 inches of snow at 1 pm this aft. She said her neighbor had been out shoveling and ended up throwing his shovel and going back into the house. I sure hope he knows where his shovel is-sounds like he is going to need it!

I had a cow break her stantion today. DH called to say he is going to be late-no surprise. Everytime I could use the extra help he's late! You can see in this pic how there is a pipe that comes up and around and back down on the other side. Alice had the pipe broke off on both sides! The only thing holding it up was the cross pipes that run to the next stantion set. So I put in another set of the cross pipes to stabilize things so she can't push and tip the stantion. Last thing I need is another flooded manger due to a broken waterpipe!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we use bale rings an put out 6 bales at a time.an that lasts the cows 5 or 6 days.


We never know if we are going to get 5 or 6 days in a row with out major down pours! I feed one day at a time!

Amy, that is gorgeous! That must have been the sunbreak that came after Hubby and I brought the heifers in, during a might as well be blizzard! We did spot a deer in the clear cut, stuck out like sore thumb in all the snow!

Kitty, why do things like to break when the Hubby's aren't around! My sweet Hubby went duck hunting, so I could nap!(yea right) He forgot to check the heifers, so I guess I am going for another walk in the snow!
The different snow levels in the state is kinda weird. Yesterday Seattle people were whining they didn't get any, today they are whining because their roads are all messed up with the snow they finally got?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, why do things like to break when the Hubby's aren't around! My sweet Hubby went duck hunting, so I could nap!(yea right) He forgot to check the heifers, so I guess I am going for another walk in the snow!
> The different snow levels in the state is kinda weird. Yesterday Seattle people were whining they didn't get any, today they are whining because their roads are all messed up with the snow they finally got?


I have no clue! He got home and I told him he could lock the door and shut the light off. He gave me a disbelieving look and asked what about Alice? When I said I had done a temporary fix he wanted to know how. I'm surprised he didn't go out to check it out! Geez, just once in awhile I would like to do something and not have him look at me like I don't know what to do! Yet, if he would have done it he would have expected praise?  Yeah, right!

 Tell them to make up their minds!


----------



## Thewife

I will never understand that one!
I'm supposed to be happy he helped me bring in the heifers?  But the fact he forgot to check them, is ignored? He drove right by the barn? You can pull up onto the slab and peek in without even getting snowed on or "dirty"! 
It has snowed so much since he came in an hour ago, there is no sign of his foot prints! I don't want to go for a walk in the snow!

How do we do this hibernation thing?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> How do we do this hibernation thing?


Burry our heads under the covers and stay there?


----------



## wynedot55

kitty your hubby will have todo the perm fix on the tiestall.an if she royally tore it up.itll take him awhile to get fixxed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty your hubby will have todo the perm fix on the tiestall.an if she royally tore it up.itll take him awhile to get fixxed.


It's a stantion and both pipes are broke so it won't get fixed further until something forces the issue. That's why I wanted to make sure it was good and solid.


----------



## wynedot55

ouch he will have to put in a new tiestall.so it did break off at the ground.i hate those kinds of repairs.


----------



## Thewife

Heifers are happily eating!
I'm frozen!
That hibernation idea really sounds nice! 
I think the electric blanket is the greatest invention ever!

Got some pics from a relative on the other side of the state!
She has 26inches of snow, and still counting!


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just love checking heifers when its freezing out.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont ya just love checking heifers when its freezing out.


Oh yea!
And, you know darm well, they are going to hang on til the snow gets deeper and temps get as low as they can get!
Someday I am going to invest in one(or 6) of them barn cameras!


----------



## wynedot55

yes they pick the nasty times to calve.esp when its freezing cold an wet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

It's 13 degrees and snowing and blowing! Why oh why, can't it just warmup without the snow and crap and then stay there? 

We're suppose to have storyhour today but, we will see. If this weather stays like this we may not go. Road conditions are suppose to deteriate as the morning goes on before they get better so we'll play it by ear. I know things are worse now than they were when we got up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now, that it's daylight, here is a view of what it's doing outside!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby has to go into work today for a few hours. I think I would rather be broke! As Amy said, Western Washingtonians just can't drive in the snow! Even if one can, it just takes one that can't, to cause some major damage! 

Awe Kitty, I didn't need to see that! Now I gotta put more wood in the full stove!
They are talking another big storm coming in this weekend, with high winds! 
This really needs to stop! 
Can't burn brush, can't move fill, can't fix fence!(well I could, but I ain't gonna)! I think I am going to try make curtains today and make a bed for the puppy that is ready to come home, but I can't go get!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I wouldn't make fence in winter weather either! Fix yes, but hopefully won't have to! 

You can't put wood in a stove that is already full!  This system is suppose to end mid day today and then a new one come in tomorrow morning. I'm not at all happy! Tomorrow's was suppose to come in late in the day. I wanted to go shopping!

At least you will be ready for the puppy when you can go and get him.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its supposed tobe in the 70s today.will make it easy to go out an get my work done.but sat evening supposed to dropp back into the 30s.an get real cold again.kitty you an miss peanut stay safe.an dont get out unless you can safely do so.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The snow is letting up and I called DH to see how the roads were and he said snow covered and slippery in some spots but normal winter driving conditions. So, we will go.


----------



## Thewife

My fences really need fixed! 
That's why Hubby bought me the new fence strecher! I know the cows were grazing were they are not supposed too! But, I figure with the weather we are having, they are not going to far from the barn and as long as I am feeding, they will come home when I call!

I want my puppy! The people are going to "try" to bring all the males out Saturday, so I can take my pick! 
I'm not sure how I am going to make the bed!
Should I make a bag that can be filled and refilled with cedar shavings and a cover? Or, should I just make a bed that can be thrown in the washer?



> morning all its supposed tobe in the 70s today


I remember those temps, I thought they didn't make them any more!

I don't even want to know how the roads are, until Hubby is safely home!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning...

I find it so funny that ever since my layoff was announced I've been busier than I had been in the previous month. So much for winding down in my last several days.

We had two sunbreaks yesterday where the snow started to melt a bit, but the rest of the day it snowed...hard! It's sunny and cloudless today, but colder than the previous days. I have to drive into Chehalis this afternoon for some necessary errands (about 16 miles)...wonder how that'll be? DH said the roads were horrid last night. Glad I have a Subaru, though, with ABS and all wheel drive! Like thewife said, we just have to watch out for the other yahoos that drive too fast.


----------



## wynedot55

companies like working the people that they layoff as they can.esp before their last day on the job.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We went into Storyhour this morning. The main roads were plowed but snow covered. Here's a state highway:





Our back roads hadn't been plowed yet when we left. When we came home, I see the plow is out but, he hasn't made it around our way.


----------



## wynedot55

brrrrrr those pics look cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's 22 with 10 mph winds for a feels like of 13. According to  the schools web site. It's kind of nice with them being the offical reporting station and them having it on their site.


----------



## wynedot55

we are gonna be in the 20s this weekend.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We are too! I'm looking forward to it. 20s will be balmy! Of course, that seems to mean snow and then on Monday back to the deep freezer.


----------



## wynedot55

hope you have no cows ready to calve since your going tobe in the deepfreeze.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nope! Done for now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was just reading the local daily newspaper online. It seems that Kute Kitten's friend's (let's call her Star) grandpa passed away. The really odd thing is that Star's Dad's sister married a brother to the husbands of 2 of DH's sisters! So 2 of Kute Kittens and Peanuts uncles are brothers to Star's uncle! What a small world it can be sometimes.


----------



## Thewife

I got everybody fed and watered, came in and just started to thaw! Then I noticed one heifer standing in the corral not eating!  
I put every thing back on, put her in the barn with the weaner calvess, and she started pigging out! 
Don't know if I should worry or not!

Hubby called earlier, he made it to work! Now we just have to see if he makes it home! The roads must have beem bad, he didn't say a word about them! We have an agrement when it comes to the roads, he don't tell me what I don't want to hear!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I got everybody fed and watered, came in and just started to thaw! Then I noticed one heifer standing in the corral not eating!
> I put every thing back on, put her in the barn with the weaner calvess, and she started pigging out!
> Don't know if I should worry or not!


Worry about what? Her not eating or her pigging out? She may not have felt like crowding in to eat outside and being in with the others she either thought they got something better (grass is always greener on the other side) or was bigger than them so she just pushed her way in.


----------



## Thewife

She's kinda of a "weakling" if that makes sense? Her mother never did well in the cold, so I am wondering if the cold is getting to her?
She is lower on the totem pole, so she might have gotten bumped out and just decided to soak up some sun, rather than deal with it! 
The stuff the weaners are getting, is better than what everybody else gets! She learned that yesterday when I threw her some! Maybe I have created a monster like her mother! 
I loved that spoiled rotten cow!

I'm about to head out and check on her and the other heifers!
And refill the troughs!
And freeze whats left of my .... off!


----------



## amysflock

Whew! I just got back from what I thought would be a couple hour jaunt into town for banking/feed store/grocery needs. Ha! I'd say I shopped at WalMart with half of Lewis County, our neighbors to the south. What was I thinking? We're expecting another crazy storm tomorrow and/or Sunday, this time with snow, high winds and possible freezing rain, so I wanted to be sure we had all the essentials in case it's another several days before I can venture out town again. Whee!


----------



## Thewife

Even with all the sun we had today, I don't think the temps ever went up!
Hubby just called, he is on his way home! I really wish he did not have to be on the roads right now.

My heifer seems happy now! Being bigger than everybody else, I think she feels she finally has some control! 

Amy, 
What were the roads like down there? Hubby wants to go to winston creek, sunday, to get his other truck and camper? I'm hoping the storm blows that plan away!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, I only went as far as downtown Chehalis via 507 and whatever that one-way southbound street is in Centralia that leads down there, and then back on I-5. The freeway is great, there were some slick spots (mostly in the shade) on 507, and I definitely think Thurston County has plowed and sanded better than Lewis. If you take it easy (and watch out for the yayhoos!) you'll probably be ok. Take emergency gear, though, just in case you get stuck or run into a nasty traffic backup. I didn't see any accidents, but I think it's because everyone was at WalMart and the other big box stores over there. Yikes.


----------



## Thewife

Darn, I was hoping you would say the roads were terrible!
I don't really don't want go down there! The pasture the truck is sitting in, is a clay sloppy mess, Hubby thinks we might have a chance to get it out while every thing is frozen!

My boys say there are still cars in the ditch around here! The nephew had to head into Yelm tonight to pick up his wife! I took the 2yr old!(yea I am nuts) Good thing I have a puppyless puppy kennel! (no I did not lock him up, he's pretending he is a puppy)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I took the 2yr old!(yea I am nuts) Good thing I have a puppyless puppy kennel! (no I did not lock him up, he's pretending he is a puppy)


It's amazing what holds their attention! See there is a bright side to not having the puppy yet! 

We went to town shopping tonight. What a zoo! People everywhere and they stop and look dazed any place they happen to be when the mood strikes! DH is the kind to patiently wait for people to move. Not me! I say excuse me and they better move as I'm going through one way or another. That's the difference between someone who doesn't do the shopping and one who gets stuck with the shopping!  At least with it being night time I didn't get asked, "What no school today?"


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I guess it's another day of dragging hoses and filling troughs! If this storm coming in, hits us hard, Hubby can be at the pump house with the generator as I drag hoses and fill troughs! We will call it spending quality time together!

We do need to move his boats "first thing" this morning, so no trees fall on them! Yea, I will put that on the top of my list of reasons to be out in the freezing cold!

He did the shopping last night, said it was a zoo! We now have all the junk food we will need if we get snowed in! Since I was supposed to make the list, I guess it will be my fault if we run out of coffee?


----------



## wynedot55

morning all ive been out an got things done.the cows are fed an watered.spent 2hrs yesterday moving the pullet girls to the henhouse.so i had to go feed them.an make sure they had water.the cold blast is supposed to hitt tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning all,

It's already snowing here. Screwed my plans to get away today all up. And I really need the time off! 

thewife-tell hubby he should have parked those boats in a better place to begin with.  In the weather forcasted to come your way his boats would be the last on my list. The animals come first.

wynedot-how many pullets did you move? 2 hours sounds like a lot of pullets to move.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife-tell hubby he should have parked those boats in a better place to begin with.  In the weather forcasted to come your way his boats would be the last on my list. The animals come first.


Well, it's kinda silly! We are sitting on 160 acreas and there is no place to put the boats! 
He wants them close to the house!(power,water)
I don't want them in my field! (view, GRASS)
He wants to cut down the big cedars that threaten the boats!
I won't let him!
We may have reached a compromise! I'm going to allow him to top the trees! I'm sure how much to cut off, will be a whole nuther "discussion"!

I'm having the same problem figuring out where to put my new garden! There is just no place to put it, that isn't shaded, sloped or too far from water!
I guess I need more land!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't think more land will help.

I run 200 ft or a little better of water hose to get to my garden--that's after the hose out for the heifer tubs. I'm sure glad it runs along the heifer fence line so I can leave it lay all summer. I get enough hose in, hose out, hose in this time of the year!


----------



## wynedot55

moved 16 or 18 pullets.lost count after 10  an now they are easier to tend to.kitty i have 150ft of hose just running to the cows water trough.an another 200ft going to the corral.


----------



## Thewife

Aw come on, I've been trying to convince hubby, more land is our only option!

This is the first winter I've really had to do this hose thing for the big cows! If there were any in the barn I could not release, I could do the bucket thing, no problem! This hose in, hose out, drain, hose in, hose out, drain, is getting really old, really fast!
You do this EVERY WINTER?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> moved 16 or 18 pullets.lost count after 10  an now they are easier to tend to.kitty i have 150ft of hose just running to the cows water trough.an another 200ft going to the corral.


Yeah, but, you don't normally have to pull it in and out everyday. I have two hoses I run for 3 tubs in the winter. Everyday. In and out. Make sure they are drained good or they will be frozen. 

Besides, thewife, was complaining about not a close enough spot for her garden that's what the hose thing was about.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Aw come on, I've been trying to convince hubby, more land is our only option!
> 
> This is the first winter I've really had to do this hose thing for the big cows! If there were any in the barn I could not release, I could do the bucket thing, no problem! This hose in, hose out, drain, hose in, hose out, drain, is getting really old, really fast!
> You do this EVERY WINTER?


More land doesn't help any. 

Yes, it is hose out, fill the tubs, drain as you bring in and coil it up. Everyday. Somedays twice a day. Three tubs to fill and running 2 hoses from different spots to limit the amount of hose out. Usually starts in mid October and lasts until sometime in May--I always pray for an early spring! You have seen the temps we have been having. While they started a little early this year with the deepfreezer weather it is not unusual for us.


----------



## wynedot55

no i leave the strung out.an just hook them up when i need them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no i leave the strung out.an just hook them up when i need them.


Come summer I don't unhook them! They stay hooked up-both ends! The cow and big heifer tubs have floats so they stay full. The small heifers I have to fill.


----------



## wynedot55

id put the small heifers on a float as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's just a little tub--think half barrel--most of the time. This last year there were more out in that little pasture so they got a small cattle tub.


----------



## wynedot55

barrels make good water troughs.


----------



## Thewife

We have an old bath tub, hooked up to the barn gutter!
Since most of our hose or bucket watering is because of power outages, during rains storms, it comes in handy!
This freeze thing is (insert foul word here)!
I just finished filling the big cow trough, and draining the hose!
We hava an appointment to get to(if we can) So, the boy will have to come up and refill, redrain and FREEZE!

Oh, it's snowing again!


----------



## wynedot55

winters are a killer when you have cattle to tend.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> winters are a killer when you have cattle to tend.


You can say that again!


----------



## wynedot55

ive been through 37 winters with cattle.an all i can say is work yourself to death tending cattle.


----------



## amysflock

Good evening! We got a late start on our chores this a.m. as DH slept in after working 12 days straight so I got to get my Christmas cards done (and still missed the mail man, drat!). It was snowing lightly this a.m. but hasn't let up all day. We drove into town to do a little shopping and meet DH's brother for dinner, and measured another 5 inches on the ground where our car had been parked. Yikes.

Well, chickens were misbehaving and wouldn't go back in their coops, so I'm about to go back out to the barn to try and put them away tonight. They're probably fine "free ranging" inside the barn tonight, but I feel better with them locked safely up.

Good night, all!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Darn deep freezer is back! It's -12 with windchills at -30!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chores and milking are done for this morning. Maybe I will make some fudge today.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We braved the snow packed, icy roads and made it to our appointment yesterday! We basically spent good money so some guy could tell us we can't see(DUH)! Wally world wasn't too bad people wise, I think most people were hiding from the storm! It started snowing while we were there and I think we end up getting another 4 or 5 inches!
Needless to say, my puppy never made it out here!

Kitty, you make fudge too? The wife of one of our duck hunters, would always send us out a tin of fudge for christmas! Now around this time of the year, I crave fudge! Hubby bought me some, just to shut me up!



> ive been through 37 winters with cattle.an all i can say is work yourself to death tending cattle.


When we got home, Hubby went to fill the big trough, as I did what should have been the easy one! One of my hoses was frozen! No gloves, thin jacket, and it was getting dark! I got it to flow, but I really didn't think I was going to survive!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hate frozen hoses! 

 Yes I make fudge. My friend tells me I cheat though as I do the easy version-Festive Fudge I did 4 batches of this one. Chocolate and walnut, creme de mint and walnut, chocolate mashmellow, and chocolate peanut butter.

Next is the potato fudge.


----------



## Thewife

Frozen hoses, frozen gate clips, frozen gates, frozen water tubs, frozen coffee cans that once held water for the frozen chickens! Frozen fingers, frozen face and frozen roads that don't let my puppy come home! I am pretty sure my little truck I will need to bring home the frozen hose, is frozen shut!
This is Washington, where is all the rain? Yea I know, it is all that white stuff that has buried all the frozen stuff!
This has got to stop!


The potato fudge sounds good, but WAAY to complicated! Hubby thinks he bought all the fixing for lasagna. He thinks I know how to make it! He can be so silly some times!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

To complicated? Microwave a potato, let it cool, peel, beatup with mixer, add powdered sugar, roll out, spread peanut butter, and fold is complicated? What do you fix for meals? 

BYW-lasagna isn't that hard to make. You don't even have to boil the noodles (even the reg. ones)! It's just assembling the ingredents and layer then bake.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all we are in the deep freeze as well.the temps are in the 20s.an the cows are all hayed.bro put out 6 bales yesterday.an bent a wheel hub because the tractor isnt steering right again grrrrr.so its down till we can fix it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry to hear about the tractor! It's the pits when things breakdown.

I'll take your deep freeze if you will take mine!


----------



## Thewife

Cooking is bad!
If I cook something he likes, he will expect me to cook it again! He really liked the meat loaf I made, so I have had to make that a few times! What if he likes the lasagna?

Sorry to hear about your tractor! Weren't you looking for a new one? 

Hubby told his daughter, he is making me walk every where, so I don't wreck the tractor! She believed him! He also told her I am watering the cows with a bucket! 1 bucket per cow, 4 times a day, for 44 cows! She believed that too!
I think she has spent way too much time in the city!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I think she has spent way too much time in the city!


I think so too!

_Oh, and the meatloaf, make a huge batch and freeze it down into portions. Then get it out, thaw, and bake as you need it! Then you have the work and mess all done at one time. _


----------



## wynedot55

the tractor will be a fairly easy fix if we can get the parts pretty quick.an yes im looking at tractors but itll be awhile before i do anything.kitty the temp is 23 with a wc of 11.but i think ill keep it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty the temp is 23 with a wc of 11.but i think ill keep it.


 Even your windchill is higher than our airtemp. Which is -12 with a windchill of -34.


----------



## Thewife

Now that the sun is up, I can see all the new snow! YUCK!
There are drips coming off the icicles hanging in the window! 
I might just survive the day, without losing my fingers!


----------



## jhm47

Hey everyone!!!!!! Winter has officially begun this morning at around 6AM.  Only three more months, and spring will begin.  Enjoy!!!!!!!

-15 degrees here when I went to bed, with about a 20 mph wind.  Only -3 when I got up, but with a much stronger wind.  

Cows are bedded well on wheat straw bales, and fed with low quality grass hay, supplemented with syrup from an ethanol plant.  Calves get good quality alfalfa hay, corn, and syrup.  They are doing well considering the temps.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## wynedot55

its 36 here now.an ive got all my outside work done for the nite.this weather is the only time i miss firing the barn up to milk cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

36! I would love 36! We didn't even see 0 and then there's the windchill. I'm in the house for the night so I'm not looking it up anymore but, it's been running -30 to -35.


----------



## wynedot55

nice warm house is the best place tobe in temps like that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> nice warm house is the best place tobe in temps like that.


You're right but, when you have animals you get to venture out in it.


----------



## Thewife

Just did my last walk to the barn for the night! Everybody has food and water!
We've had another inch or so, of the white "stuff" since the last walk! I really wish it stop! Walking to the barn is getting hard on the ankles, even with the cool trail the cows have made for me!

Hubby made the lasagna, I took care of the critters! Works for me!
Don't know how it turned out yet, he just put it in the oven!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We currently have -11. According to the school site the winds are at 7 mph and windchill is -19. The winds died down overnight!  The rest of the week isn't suppose to be as bad. I'm not liking the temp for Christmas morning but, otherwise temps don't look to bad.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The snow and cold are winning!
Sinuses hurt, sore throat, sore ankles, and I swear some one ran my feet over with a steam roller! 
The big slabs of snow that crashed off the roof all night, now have the front door blocked! 
With all of that going on, I don't think I slept last night!

If the barn is dropping the same snow slabs, I can only pray I didn't lose my barn gutters! I know the barn slab is going to need scraped today! Who ever designed the barn, made the roof four feet shorter than the slab! The inside is getting sloppy and the outer edge is probably frozen solid! Fun, fun, fun!

Kitty, I like your little forecast! Here's me and Amysflocks forecast, it looks like a cold sloppy mess to me!
Sloppy10day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Your forcast is warmer than mine so how can like mine and not your's? In order to get rid of that snow your hating it needs to get warm and melt it. Yeah, it will be sloppy for a little while but, just think you could have -13 with -30 windchills!


----------



## Thewife

Oh, I meant I liked the little picture of your forecast, not what it shows! 
I really would not survive your wind chills! Poor Hubby would have to seal up the barn, I would park my rig off the deck and drive there everyday! That would be just for the cows! I don't know how the yard critters would get fed!
Knowing the snow might go away is a big plus! Knowing it's going to take awhile before the ground sucks up all that water, makes my feet hurt even more!  

The slabs of snow crashing off the roof is getting really creepy! It sounds like some one is outside, tearing out the walls!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant I liked the little picture of your forecast, not what it shows!
> *That's off one of our local TV stations web-site.*
> I really would not survive your wind chills! Poor Hubby would have to seal up the barn, I would park my rig off the deck and drive there everyday! That would be just for the cows! I don't know how the yard critters would get fed!*You would have a rough time as your truck tends to run out of gas when your out and about. Although with weather like ours it may not go any farther than the barn and back! I know I'm looking forward to the warmup!*
> Knowing the snow might go away is a big plus! Knowing it's going to take awhile before the ground sucks up all that water, makes my feet hurt even more!  *We have clay ground and come spring it is a big slimmy mess with all the melting snow and spring rain. We get stuck walking in it sometimes. It sucks at you and doesn't want to let you go. I grewup on sand ground and can get really crabby with this clay stuff!*
> 
> The slabs of snow crashing off the roof is getting really creepy! It sounds like some one is outside, tearing out the walls!


*I hate the sound of snow falling off the roof too! I may have grownup in WI but, that's not something I will ever get used to.*

BYW-Does anyone know where global warming went? I would really like some of it back!


----------



## amysflock

Ooo, it's gonna get up to the 40s here next week?! Yippee! I'm done with the snow now. It was fun for the first couple days, until I started to get sick of contending with it during chores. I'll be happy to see bare ground and rain again! DH and I ran around with his brother and wife yesterday trying to find an inner tube to pull around behind the quad...negatory. We did finally find one of those heavy duty inflatibles to pull behind a lake boat, but when we got it home (after dark!) we discovered the cap to the air hole thingy was missing. So, DH and his brother had to make do with flying around the field on the quad...and with the snow as deep and crusted as it is, that was no small feat! We ate home made chili and pot roast, corn bread, etc. They're on a mission today, now, to find a dang inner tube and take back the defective floaty, so I guess they'll be back tonight for another go.

I'm on the fence whether I'll go or not...the neighbors across the street pulled me on a flat plastic sled thing the other day behind their truck, and that was good enough for me!


----------



## Thewife

Your right about the truck running out of gas! They would find me half way between the house and barn, frozen! 
This is our first real snow, with the metal roof, the snow falling off, is new to me! Each crash makes me jump!
The farm we stay at for elk season, has the wet slimy clay ground! Just the few days we were there, made my feet hurt as bad as a week of this snow has!  





> BYW-Does anyone know where global warming went? I would really like some of it back!


Yea!
From what I understand it is caused by our belching, farting cows!
I guess we all need to ge out there and kick up the feed!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its 22 here this morning with a wc of 19.was supposed tobe 15 this morning.thank goodness it didnt get down that low.ive got my hoses unhooked an facuits covered up.have to feed the goats an pullet girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Remember what my extended forcast looked like yesterday? Take a good look at the weekend forcast.






Now here is what they are calling today.





*I need a day off! How do I get it when they put that crap in the forcast?*

Chores and milking done. I had wanted to go to Kute Kitten's Christmas party at school but, she told me this morning that it is right away so, we won't make that. We'll go for lunch and then bring her home as she has a half day today and then it's Christmas break time!


----------



## wynedot55

i havent done the chores yet.waiting for it to warm up a bit.then ill do everything while im out.i bet miss peanut is ready for kutekitten to get home so they can play.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh yeah, she didn't want Kute Kitten to go to school today. They were having to much fun dancing.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It did not snow last night! Now if all the snow that is out there, would just go away! 
Hubby plowed some paths yesterday, to make it easier for ME to do the chores! It's a lot better walking, but now the cows can rush to the trough in groups and have it drained before I can get there!

We might venture off the farm today and "start" our Christmas shopping! Maybe even attempt to go pick up, what is now referred to as "my imaginary puppy"!


Kitty, the 10 day forecast I watch, changes all the time! I check on the wind speeds to know if I can burn or or not! I get really irritated when it says I can't burn and then tells me I can, after I have already started a different project!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ours changes all the time too. But, unfortunately, when they put that stuff in there it tends to stay. I was so looking forward to a good weekend so I could take a day off. Go bumming without kids or DH and not have to worry about being home for chores and milking! Oh well.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet the girls will enjoy playing with eachother.since kute kitten will out of school for a good while.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The water froze up to the back barn. Now I have to run the hose from a faucet in the main barn! It means extra hose out!


----------



## wynedot55

now thats alot of extra work for you with water frozen.


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

It was a pretty nice day here, high in the mid-30s, so things started to thaw. However, another storm is coming in tonight through Thursday from the sounds of it, so we'll probably have another layer of ice from the melting with snow on top. Some of the roads are really great, others are complete compact snow and ice, and still others are a pitted, icey mess. Yuck.

I heard on the radio today our DOT is using a new deicer containing cast of water from Dairygold (cheese-making water, apparently), some rock salt, calcium something-or-other, and unsweetened molasses. Very interesting...


----------



## Thewife

My puppy is here! Now he needs a name!
Most roads weren't too bad!

Oh Kitty! Sorry to hear about the water line. I'm so tired of hoses, I can't imagine how you feel! I packed buckets tonight for a couple of heifers, I just did not want to deal with the @#@# hose anymore!

Amy, pretty much the whole Vail area is still packed bumpy ice! There was a grater running on it tonight, so if this next storm isn't too bad, maybe the road will be flat again!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, what kind of puppy did you get? When will you post photos? Huh, huh?? 

I very nearly landed myself in the ditch here on a corner getting home yesterday...thank heavens the Subaru has the all wheel drive...I barely saved it and swerved back on my previous path down to the next corner. Hope the guy behind me wasn't laughing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a nice balmy 22 degrees here this morning! Waterline flowed this morning and I'm hoping it stays that way!

thewife-I'm glad you finally got your puppy but, where are the pics?

Roads are suppose to be smooth? Don't they normally have potholes and ripples? Our back roads (gravel) do year round. The main roads are good even with all the snow.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The one day I was hoping to wake to at least a foot of new snow, and it's 35+ out there!
The giant snow slabs are really crashing down from the roof now. The wind is blowing all the snow off the trees! I even heard some rain hitting the skylight!
Looks like we *will* be going to the MILs today, unless I can get a heifer to go into labor!(around 2:00 would be nice!)

I will get puppy pics when the sun comes up! Right now he's asleep at me feet, jumping with me, when ever a snow slab crashes right out side the window! He didn't care too much for his morning walk in the snow! I didn't really like snow globs falling into my coffee from the tree! It will be interesting to see what he thinks of the masses of barnyard birds he's going to meet when we go out in the day light!

Kitty,   Our roads go to poop in the snow! Most of our towns and counties aren't prepared to deal with this weather, so cleaning up the mess, takes a long time!

Amy,  Gotta love the Subarus! The neighbor confessed last night, it's his tracks going off the end of our road sideways, thru the ditch and back out again! He drives a big blazer 4x4!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all we are out of the deepfreeze.the temps are in the 50s this morning.they started going up last nite.i can work in short sleeves yippeeeee.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all we are out of the deepfreeze.the temps are in the 50s this morning.they started going up last nite.i can work in short sleeves yippeeeee.


Rub it in why don't yea! 

It's snowing like crazy here. Had to go into town (20 milies one way) for Kute Kittens appointment. If I'd known what was going to happen while we were out I would have cancelled! 35-40 mph all the way home.  People who didn't want to move out of the middle of the road and others that thought they had wings! We're home and staying here for the rest of today!

thewife, our back roads are pothold and washboarded all year. The main highways usually aren't but, we are used to getting snow. I don't think they are out today though. Either that or their having a hard time keeping up!


----------



## wynedot55

well the girls can spend the day dancing an playing in the snow.an then peanut can napp while kutekitten  helps you in the barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an then peanut can napp while kutekitten  helps you in the barn.


Exactly what's going to happen!


----------



## wynedot55

an i bet she will be ready for fun when yall get out of the barn.fed the cows a sack of feed.an got their water trough going an full again.


----------



## Thewife

The snow is melting, my world is turning to slush!
We are an hour late in going to the MILs!
My slab was flooded and had to be scraped! 
Hubby might have did some minor damage to the barn, that had to be repaired! 
And, I have a new baby! It's out of one of my simmental crosses, it has two little white dots on it's forehead! I don't know what it is yet, the barn is still a dark cave and mama was upset with all the noise going on!
I will take pictures of the pup and calf when we get home!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulatins on the new calf! A good heifer name is Eve!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on the new calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I got my craft cupboard for Christmas! Now I need to sand and stain it before it can be put together.

The girls were both surprised and happy with their gifts. Santa comes tonight and then on to my folks during the day.


----------



## wynedot55

i just gotta ask.what did yall get the girls .an how did yall surprise them.every1 kept telling me to hurry last nite.or id be late for the yearly slaigh ride.because they think im santa with my beard.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We had a dusting of snow on our frozen tundra! Taking the puppy out this morning was not fun! The walkway tried to melt yesterday, now it's just slick and impossible to walk on!

I have a sick feeling that more snow slabs fell of the barn roof and are fozen to the slab, so it will need scraped AGAIN! Like I always say, the guy that made the roof shorter than the slab, needs slapped!

Kitty, sounds like you got a fun gift! Mine was the fence strecher and the crate for the puppy! He's going to get me a new wheelbarrow for the barn too! 
It is what I asked for, so I'm not complaining!


----------



## amysflock

Good afternoon! 

Yay, it's warmer here today, the hose is thawed (at least for now), and we had a nice session out in the paddock with the cows. I combed both the mamas (they were a mess) and little Annabel enjoyed her first combing session, too, before she decided to use my legs as scratching posts. She's a strong little thing for three weeks old!

BIL and SIL are coming over today to ride around a truck inner tube behind the quad all through our pasture...whee!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Christmas was good to us. The girls each got electronic games appropriate for their ages. Kute Kitten now wants to go shopping to buy more games for her Nitendo DS. 

Two water tubs needed filling this morning, whick is unusual. I think they spent the night partying and drinking!  The silo unloader decided to get stuck so the cows got baled hay!


----------



## wynedot55

glad the girls got everything they wanted.i know what is tobe wanting new games to play.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Chores went smoother this morning but then, it's not the holiday! I had to bring Winter in out of her hutch. When I went out to do the outside chores I found that with the strange wind we're having today that it was blowing directly into her hutch! Poor little thing was cold. It's 23 degrees out but, the wind blowing in on her made it cold. So, she's in the barn out of the wind. Normally, the way the hutches are setup we don't have this problem.


----------



## wynedot55

i know your glad chores went smoothly.sorry lil winter was cold.i bet she is warm an snggly in the barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She is all warm now, alright! I tied her a little longer and she was busy playing when I left the barn.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she was having a blast in the barn.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Today I braved the drive into the office, the first time in a week! Most of my commute was smooth and uneventful, and thankfully not many folks are out today. My road was awful...someone drove down in a heavy truck or something right down the middle, so we have only one track to drive in, and the bottom of my car scrapes snow all the way down the road! Sounds like it's supposed to be melted and gone by Monday, though...YAY!!

Had a very enjoyable Christmas Day playing in our pasture with BIL's quad and some inner tubes, and the neighbors came over to play, too, and have cocoa and snacks with us. It was a very enjoyable time. Lots of fun watching the cows watch us play, too...I'll post photos tomorrow. They didn't know what to think of all the laughing and carrying on!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll bet the cows were confused but, that you had fun! 

We are suppose to see mid 30's today and precipe. Then tomorrow a high to 28 and then falling with precipe. Sunday is a high of 24 but, no mention of precipe!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Against Hubbys wishes, I drug Bruisers crate into the bedroom last night, so we could "discuss" the early morning wake up call! It worked, I got to sleep past 4am! Now we need to work on the difference between my feet and chew toys!

Amy, I hope they are right about the melting, I can't take much more of this!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Against Hubbys wishes, I drug Bruisers crate into the bedroom last night, so we could "discuss" the early morning wake up call! It worked, I got to sleep past 4am! *Nothing wrong with 4 a.m. * Now we need to work on the difference between my feet and chew toys! *OUCH!*
> 
> Amy, I hope they are right about the melting, I can't take much more of this! *I'm glad you get to see the end of it.  *


----------



## Thewife

When you don't even get to bed until 1:30, 4am is just wrong!

Our "end of it", should turn into dark, dreary, wet, windy, muddy days! Now that I think about it, they both sound pretty yucky!

I've recieved a couple of seed and plant catalogs! Time to pray for an early spring!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Staying up until 1:30 a.m. is just out of the question here. 10 p.m. about killed me Christmas Eve!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i just go to bed.an leave every1 up.an tell them to lock door on way out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i just go to bed.an leave every1 up.an tell them to lock door on way out.


No company. We were watching a movie on TV and I was sanding my craft cupboard to get it ready to stain. No one to blame but, myself!


----------



## wynedot55

well you was having fun getting your craft box ready for staining.


----------



## amysflock

It's honest-to-God raining here in Gig Harbor! No snow, no mixed snow-and-rain...just rain! Woohoo! Keep it coming...get rid of these nasty sand-colored snow plow piles!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Thewife

Amy, it's raining here too!
I just talked to my friend in Mossyrock, it's snowing at her house! I wonder if that means your getting a rain and snow mix at your house?

My barn thawed, again! I hooked up the automatic water thing on the big cow trough! I don't have to go out again, until just before dark!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're getting mist! You guys maybe happy to see rain but, water this time of the year in WI means ICE!  I wish we could have the warm weather without precipe, at least for a little while!


----------



## Thewife

Tonights walk to the barn was a joke! Either it's slush, snow, ice or water, I never knew what I was going to step in next!
I tried to stick to the snow, I knew I wouldn't slip and fall or sink in a puddle!

Some coyote hunters came out today, they called in a coon! 
One less to worry about!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've been busy staining my craft cupboard. DH is putting together the "shell" part, which I had stained earlier and it's ready to go together. The drawers won't be ready until tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

man yall have been busy tonite.i bet youll have it filled full when you get it finished.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm sure it will be over full!  If you could see all the craft storage I have you would shake your head. This one is to keep downstairs. It will hold the smaller things and stuff I'm currently using on a regular basis.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was 39 degrees out when we got up. It is now 42 out! :bun 

My craft cupboard is all put together and self liner in the drawers. I still need to put the shelf liner in the cupboard part. Then I can start filling it. I will take a pic later.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe some of your snow will get melted.an you wont have to struggle dragging hoses back an forth.its in the 70s here.an the wind is blowing.an we are under a twister watch.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's above forty, wet, windy and yucky out there! 

Hubby is off duck hunting! 
I just don't get it, he doesn't want to butcher the 20+ ducks I am feeding, but he will sit out in this nasty weather for hours, trying to shot them from the sky?


----------



## wynedot55

thats because he gets great joy from going hunting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It's above forty, wet, windy and yucky out there!
> 
> Hubby is off duck hunting!
> I just don't get it, he doesn't want to butcher the 20+ ducks I am feeding, but he will sit out in this nasty weather for hours, trying to shot them from the sky?


Doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats because he gets great joy from going hunting.


I offered to throw the ducks up in the air for him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because he gets great joy from going hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> I offered to throw the ducks up in the air for him!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, did you ever get to those extra roos? While he's at it he could pretend their extra ducks too!


----------



## Thewife

Nope, never got around to doing them.
That's what I don't get, I have enough birds out there, I could feed an army and he feels he needs to go hunt for some more?  
He also thinks he needs a new shotgun to do that?

I think between the cost of the feed bill and all the hunting stuff, we could afford to go out for a good chicken or duck dinner, at least once or twice a week!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Yes, it's rainy and windy here, too. Yay! I can't wait for all of this snow to be gone. The county apparently attempted to plow our road last night and I got my Subaru stuck at the bottom of the driveway...high centered on the little snowbank they so graciously made. (I say that because you'd never know they plowed...the roads were no better than they were when I left for work at 6 a.m. yesterday.) Thankfully DH is a good driver, and it took some doing, but he got the car off the bank and up the drive. It's been raining enough that we were breaking through the snow. Craziness!

Too bad he forgot the box of baby wipes at Costco yesterday...they're a must have for me with three sets of dog feet coming in from the soon-to-be muddy backyard!


----------



## Thewife

YES!
I can see grass in my yard!
Even the wild turkeys must have been getting a little stir crazy! They are up on my snowless hill, running around!

We had to laugh at the plow job around here! The county roads heading into town, were clean! Once we hit our little towns limits, the road turned to carp!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

The weather is nice here today. After raining yesterday, it turned to snow last night and we ended up with 1-2, I think. Hard to say as the wind blew it around. Still can't get away as DH decided to open the other silo yesterday. He was going to do it 2 months ago but, didn't get to it. Now he will need help feeding this aft so if I leave I need to be back. Where I want to go I have no intention of hurrying to be home in time for chores! :/


----------



## m.holloway

here's me trying to post a pic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

:bun  IT WORKED!!!! :bun   

_BTW-What is the green stuff on the trees and ground? _


----------



## m.holloway

ok one more time, here's my dog oh that's grass & trees. hahaha, 
We don't have the white stuff.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He looks like he is having fun! I wish it was warm enough to do that here!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.the kids are going home today yippeee.now things can get back to normal.it sure is cold here today as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mare, if that is a current pic, then yes, that animal is small. Have you raised them from calf or buy them later?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> those are some great pics.the kids are going home today yippeee.now things can get back to normal.it sure is cold here today as well.


What's normal? I'm not even sure I know anymore!


----------



## m.holloway

Yes, They were born last oct/nov 2007, then I got them in May 2008. Now it's Dec 2008. I received them from a friend. He has sold his heifer and bull's to 4-h before. I never heard of anyone saying they were small. But it seem that all the meeting I go too and learning class they have. But I haven't been able to take mine, because of not beening lead trained. When I see the others cows, they look big. And my freind Tricia has been in 4-h since she was a kid. She's the one that ask if they were calfs, and i told her no they are 1 yr old. As for pets I'm glad that they are small. But it sure wasn't because I picked them. I paid 400 for both.They do look health????


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They look healthy but, small. I would even question the birthdates on them.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well, it's way to cold to be standing outside in my pjs, watching a puppy do his morning thing! But it's, warm enough that all that is left of the snow, is the globs and piles Hubby left behind from plowing!(sorry Kitty) 
My barn and main water trough thawed yesterday and all the snow slabs finished falling onto the slab, so I should not have to scrape today!(sorry Kitty)

Kitty, If I can't find the boy, I have to be home before dark! Since I can't go anywhere til after chores, and we are so far from everything, I don't even bother to leave, unless I have too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, If I can't find the boy, I have to be home before dark! Since I can't go anywhere til after chores, and we are so far from everything, I don't even bother to leave, unless I have too!


I'd have to be home by 2. Any time I go anywhere during the week it's with a 4 yr old Peanut in tow unless I pay a sitter. Very little alone time at home as someone always wants me for something. They have decided to leave my alone for now though as I'm not very good company right now! It's been a month and a half since I've been able to have me time and it's much needed.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Today is our Christmas Day dinner here with DH's family, so I have a pumpkin swirl cheesecake in the oven and DH (newly computer literate!) has been online trying to decide how to cook our beef tenderloin (he decided on BBQ so I can still use my Easy Bake Oven (toy!) sized wall oven).

thewife, I can't believe that's all the snow you have left! We're still almost fully covered, except around some of the plants in the flower beds, the few places DH shoveled snow off the walks, and the tracks from our quad (and from me getting high centered in the driveway Friday evening). There's still about 1 1/2 inches on our garage roof and about an inch in on the house roof (away from the edges). Not on the metal barn roof, though...nope, that slid down and crashed on my two outdoor chicken runs and did a little damage that we'll have to fix. At least it hasn't melted out of the little coops doorway yet, so I don't have to worry about them getting outside into the broken chaos quite yet!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Good morning! Today is our Christmas Day dinner here with DH's family, so I have a pumpkin swirl cheesecake in the oven and DH (newly computer literate!) has been online trying to decide how to cook our beef tenderloin (he decided on BBQ so I can still use my Easy Bake Oven (toy!) sized wall oven).


OOOHHH!!! That sounds good!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have discovered that my new craft cabinet is the right height to cut the pieces for Kute Kitten's quilt! I like to stand to cut them and it is perfect!


----------



## Thewife

Got my nap! 
I love naps!

Amy,
Yep, icky white tuff is pretty much gone! There is still packed ice on the driveway and what needs scraped up at the barn, is still solid!
The snow sliding off metal roofs is just way too cool! My barn gutters took it well, but the house gutters drip at the joints now!

Kitty, maybe I should go get one of them craft cabinets, I need to get to work on Hubby daughters quilt, I think she's due in April?
I understand the alone time thing, when the boy was small, I babysat another kid too! There were days I just wanted to run or lock them in a closet!(stupid laws say NO)
Now all my kids have four legs and fur, I used to be able to hide in the house! With my youngest is living at my toes, I can't even go to the bathroom alone!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm loving my craft cupboard! 

Tell the puppy that Mommy gets potty time ALONE!!! At least puppy will grow out of that stage faster than a kid does.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tell the puppy that Mommy gets potty time ALONE!!! At least puppy will grow out of that stage faster than a kid does.


I tried that, he's sneaky and follows me anyway! At least you can get real words! The keep getting same whine!  "I need to go out", "my water dish is empty" and "It's cold out here" all sound exactly the same to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the puppy that Mommy gets potty time ALONE!!! At least puppy will grow out of that stage faster than a kid does.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that, he's sneaky and follows me anyway! At least you can get real words! The keep getting same whine!  "I need to go out", "my water dish is empty" and "It's cold out here" all sound exactly the same to me!
Click to expand...

 Maybe once he's been there awhile he won't be so needy?  Of course, you could put him in his kennel/crate for some puppy free time.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell the puppy that Mommy gets potty time ALONE!!! At least puppy will grow out of that stage faster than a kid does.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that, he's sneaky and follows me anyway! At least you can get real words! The keep getting same whine!  "I need to go out", "my water dish is empty" and "It's cold out here" all sound exactly the same to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe once he's been there awhile he won't be so needy?  Of course, you could put him in his kennel/crate for some puppy free time.
Click to expand...

I really don't mind putting him in his crate when Hubby and the boy are trying to sleep and I'm not there to listen to the gawd awful noises he can make! But, if I am in the house, it's more peaceful to just let him run!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're training well! Don't worry they all do it to us. The smarter we are the faster and better we train. I would say your smart.


----------



## Thewife

Yea, I'm thinking they all could use a little training!
My "guys" seem to think since THEY are not working, that THEY can sleep in? HUH?

Hubby did fix my feed bunk and the boy fixed my corral fence, now I just need to figure out who I am gonna put where!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking are done. DH's breakfast is made and I have even managed to sew one square on Kute Kitten's quilt this morning. Not bad for a rough nights sleep. Peanut fell asleep on the couch last night and you don't want to wake her up (CRABBY) so I slept on the floor until 2:20 a.m. when she wokeup. Then she got a drink and went to bed. 4 a.m. came to early!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up and I don't know why!
Hubby headed in to work so see what's going on, of course that got Bruiser up! Now he's asleep on my toes, if I try to sneak off for a nap, he will just wake up again! I'm trapped at my desk!

I have to let the weaners out for the day, to do some cleaning! Hopefully the tractor will start and the corral will hold them! Rounding them up again, in the rain, sounds like some fun I don't need!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are you sure Bruiser isn't part St. Bernard?  The holding feet down is a traight for the Saints.   DH couldn't call to find out what's going on? Don't they have an office somewhere?

I hope cleaning goes good with no problems. 

I ironed the squares that I had ready for Kute Kitten's quilt. One of the materials shrunk!   Thankfully, out of the 15 squares I had done, that one was only in 4 of them. I will have to take them apart and put in something else.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im finally here somewhere.hay an dan finally went home.so they are back to work this morning.so we have the house back.an can do our own thing.kitty send peanut to work with daddy when you want some alone time.


----------



## Thewife

He could have called work, but I think he wanted to get away from me and "his" list! About all I have said to either of them since the snow fell, started with "I want" and ended with "done now!"

I hate taking apart quilt squares! One upside down frog, spider or bug, and the whole day is wasted!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty send peanut to work with daddy when you want some alone time.


She's to young yet. He's told her maybe next year he will take her once in awhile.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> He could have called work, but I think he wanted to get away from me and "his" list! About all I have said to either of them since the snow fell, started with "I want" and ended with "done now!"
> 
> I hate taking apart quilt squares! One upside down frog, spider or bug, and the whole day is wasted!


Typical, work to be done and they skip out!

At least it doesn't matter which direction the print goes! 
Here's what the one Grandma made me looks like:





I'm using the same pattern.


----------



## wynedot55

i guess im strange  my dad made me learn how to work toting the neices an nephews with me.id even take them to the sale barn when they was 3 or 4ys old.


----------



## Thewife

The boy is off to work!
Hubby just called, he doesn't have to work, so him and the "guys" are going out for breakfast? He IS going to stop at dads and pick up another crate, so I can take Bruiser to the barn with me! (and he don't have to listen to him whine in the house crate) He is just so good to me!
We have one of those cold, windy, wet, storms going on, it's dumping out there! I hear there are two more coming in after it!  YIPPEE!

I love those kind of quilts, but I don't have the patience to make one! I do mine with the 4x4 and 2x4 squares!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i guess im strange  my dad made me learn how to work toting the neices an nephews with me.id even take them to the sale barn when they was 3 or 4ys old.


Yeah, but, try keeping track of a 4 year old and running a feedmill where the office is at one end of the building and the working end is at the other end of the building. He is the only one there all day. The trucks come down from the other mill to pick up and deliver but, other than that he runs the mill. If he is really swamped he will "truckdriver knap" one of the guys for awhile. Plus, you worked for yourself whereas DH has bosses to answer to!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The boy is off to work!
> Hubby just called, he doesn't have to work, so him and the "guys" are going out for breakfast? He IS going to stop at dads and pick up another crate, so I can take Bruiser to the barn with me! (and he don't have to listen to him whine in the house crate) He is just so good to me!
> We have one of those cold, windy, wet, storms going on, it's dumping out there! I hear there are two more coming in after it!  YIPPEE!
> 
> I love those kind of quilts, but I don't have the patience to make one! I do mine with the 4x4 and 2x4 squares!


Oh, how sweet! Now you won't even be able to get away from him there. 

It's 8 years before Kute Kitten graduates, so I have time to work with it. Then I will start on one for Peanut.


----------



## wynedot55

your right i never worked for a boss.an ive been told its a goodthing i dont.because i dont have the temperment to work for the public.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your right i never worked for a boss.an ive been told its a goodthing i dont.because i dont have the temperment to work for the public.


I've been told that too!
Seems some people just don't want to hear, what I think they need to hear!


Kitty, Hubby's sweetness will backfire on him! If we have a crate at the barn, all "3" of us can spend quality time over there, getting stuff done!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

We're seeing a tiny little break in the rain today, but it sure beats the snow! We still have quite a bit on the ground. I'm hoping it'll be gone by tomorrow. I'm sure I'll start whining about all the mud in a few days, though...

Ah, holidays are done, now I can put all the Christmas clutter away and try to get my house back to normal! Yippee!


----------



## wynedot55

but like you say youll be getting alot of work done.esp now that you can take the puppy with you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your right i never worked for a boss.an ive been told its a goodthing i dont.because i dont have the temperment to work for the public.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told that too!
> Seems some people just don't want to hear, what I think they need to hear!
> 
> 
> Kitty, Hubby's sweetness will backfire on him! If we have a crate at the barn, all "3" of us can spend quality time over there, getting stuff done!
Click to expand...

 I wonder if he will be smart enough to think twice next time! 

Vet was just here for herd health. The cows we checked on one side of the barn were mostly pg the other side were mostly open. What difference does that make?  13 checked and 8 pg.


----------



## wynedot55

how fresh are the 5 open cows.thats a 56% preggers rate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One's a heifer, who maybe questionable about breeding. She is intact but, things are not looking good for her. The cows very but will be okay.


----------



## wynedot55

not bad to cull 1 out of 5 as a non breeder.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Silo unloader in the silo we just opened, plugged up halfway through feeding. DH will have to go visit it tonight. 

Goofy weather. It's 30 degrees air temp but, the winds are blowing NW @ 17 mph making the real feel 17. To sit in the house and listen to the wind it sounds just horrible out there. It's not bad except for the wind trying to blow on away.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like the wind would blow you away.if you was out in it.better keep peanut in the house or she might get blown away.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's napping but, has no interest in going out in this wind. The girls went out to play this morning before the wind picked up and then came in just as it started in.


----------



## wynedot55

thats good you dont have to worry about them getting sick from the wind or cold.


----------



## Thewife

But, the wind is sooo cool!
I'm sure what hay didn't get blown back into my face, might have landed in the feed bunk! 
When I was out checking a fence, and the wind turned the hail, into little pelting BBs, it just made my day! NOT!
Hubby saw some of that nasty white stuff falling with the rain.
It's just plain YUCKY out there!
And, I need to go back out!


----------



## wynedot55

well bundle up if you go back out.


----------



## amysflock

This weather is nutso today! We had hail, too, thewife, just little tiny pellets, while the sun was out! Then the sky opened up and it totally poured down rain, so the cows and calves decided to come out in it, and then it stopped. Not slowed, just completely stopped. So strange! But there's less and less snow on the ground with each passing hour, and almost none left on the roof now.

All the snow from the barn roof slid off and crashed down on my chicken runs, so at some point I need to get outside and do a few repairs. It didn't matter in the past few days since the snow slide blocked the chickens access door, but now that it's melting, it's a different story.


----------



## Thewife

In the time it took me to submit that last post, get my coat and boots on and head out, the ground was already white with hail!
Now that I am back in, there is blue sky out there!
Maybe I should go take a picture, just to remember what blue skies looks like?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Now that I am back in, there is blue sky out there!
> Maybe I should go take a picture, just to remember what blue skies looks like?


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Sweet little Bruiser decided that I needed to get up early this morning! My tired pre-caffeine mind has been pondering a few questions.  Does puppy food really taste better, after it has been spread all over the kitchen by a wagging tail? Must all toys be brought out, in order to chew on one? Is the slipper on my foot, really better than the one he is allowed to chew on? In his future, there will be animals he can "kill" and animals he can't! Of all the animals in the world, why did we buy him a COW chew toy? Is it really wise for me to sit here and tell him to go "kill" a cow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Sweet little Bruiser decided that I needed to get up early this morning! My tired pre-caffeine mind has been pondering a few questions.  Does puppy food really taste better, after it has been spread all over the kitchen by a wagging tail? *He thinks so but, I doubt it! *Must all toys be brought out, in order to chew on one?*Of course, you had kids didn't they do the same? If they don't have enough out for you to trip over it's not fun! * Is the slipper on my foot, really better than the one he is allowed to chew on? *That's why they say not to give them a shoe to chew on-they can't differentate between them.* In his future, there will be animals he can "kill" and animals he can't! Of all the animals in the world, why did we buy him a COW chew toy? Is it really wise for me to sit here and tell him to go "kill" a cow?*I would use a different word. My brother had one of our dogs trained to hunt squirel. It was a squriel for everyday life (oh, look there's a squirel in the tree) and a tree rat for hunting.*


----------



## wynedot55

morning all done been out an put the billy in goat jail for the day.ill be glad when he stops jumping over the fence.will check on everything else this afternoon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all done been out an put the billy in goat jail for the day.ill be glad when he stops jumping over the fence.will check on everything else this afternoon.


Okay, I'm not familar with goats so, how does putting him in goat jail break him from jumping over the fence? Or is it a case of he's young and when he gets a little older he will stop?


----------



## wynedot55

yes he is young.an im hoping the older an fatter he gets.that he wont jump out.ive got 1 spot to raise the fence an see if that stops him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had a dog that would sit down and jump his fence-not even a running start. Dad ended up putting an overhang into the fence to keep him from doing it. Maybe you need to consider something along that line?


----------



## Thewife

I have another new baby! Surprise, it's black!
I think it's a heifer.
Both mamas in the barn were having fit over Bruiser, so I left!

I think I kinda like having Hubby home! I got him cleaning up the slab mess right now and spreading it on the hill I am afraid to drive on! 

I had to sell my goats because I could not keep them out of the yard, they thought they were dogs. The lady I sold them too, would lock them in a kennel when they escaped her goat pen! Last I heard, they decided staying in the goat pen was better than the kennel and quit getting out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on the new baby! Bruiser is just going to have to learn to stay away from the cows when they have little ones. Poor Bruiser.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the new baby! Bruiser is just going to have to learn to stay away from the cows when they have little ones. Poor Bruiser.


I think the loud bellowing will help teach him pretty quick! 
He sat in the alley way, between the two pens, not sure what was going on! The other dogs ran up to the loft, and hid!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The view out our front door just before I had to go milk cows this aft. 





I'm sick of this stuff!  They are calling for lows tonight around -10!  When is spring?


----------



## wynedot55

brrrrrr that snow is way to cold.


----------



## Thewife

I'm so sorry Kitty, but it is pretty when it's not here!
I think spring has been canceled this year, due to bad road conditions!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's pretty but, enough already!  I know this is winter in WI but, it would be nice to go more than one day in a row without snow or sub-zero.


----------



## Thewife

We had a day of no rain!
We also have another storm or two coming in!
Wind, rain, wind, rain, wind, rain........................

The news just reported on the town a cousin lives in, 51 inches of snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The news just reported on the town a cousin lives in, 51 inches of snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-9 out right now. The winds are at 7 mph with real feel at -13. Chores were not as bad as I thought they would be this morning, nippy but, a lot more tolerable than I would have thought.


----------



## wynedot55

you can stay in an work on kutekittens quilt.an do some crafts an relax.i have to go out an do my work sometime.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's raining again!(if it ever stopped)
At least the ducks like it!
Last nights winds, reminded me that the big shrub outside our bedroom window, really needs trimmed! Sounded like a thousand Bruisers were scraching to get in! 

Kitty, I'm glad we don't have your temps, somebody forgot to stack the wood stove last night!(again) Brrrr......


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you can stay in an work on kutekittens quilt.an do some crafts an relax.i have to go out an do my work sometime.


Nope! Had appointment in town today and did the shopping while there. We also picked out some more quilt material! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

i dont like going to town when its freezing cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont like going to town when its freezing cold.


You don't know what freezing cold is. 

I don't like to either but, Kute Kitten had an appointment. Then there were groceries and of course, someone we won't name her, was chomping at the bit to look for games to go with her Nintendo DS. Things are really getting pick through right now though. She did find 4 games though.


----------



## wynedot55

well you already named her


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

:bun I finally am getting away today! :bun The weather is going to dicate which direction I go as they are calling for snow up to the north so I will go east!  My bumbing partners are unable to go today but, that's okay I'm in the mood to go with or without a buddy!


----------



## wynedot55

have a great fun day out.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Another rainy, windy day! 
The boy showed me how to get info in and out of that computer thingy he got me, I guess it's time to use it!

Enjoy your day Kitty!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, and Happy New Year!

We had a low key night...went out for dinner at a local diner, then were invited to the neighbors' across the street for a movie and popcorn. We didn't even wake up at midnight to any fireworks...guess there weren't any, or my foxhound would have let me know!

Today is my first day among the unemployed...feeling nervous, but hopeful that I'll find a new job and/or career that will fit me perfectly. 

Meanwhile, I'll enjoy my livestock and sourroundings.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Had a great day! Did some running and checking on things that would have been difficult with the girls along. Found lots of new material for the quilts and had fun!

amysflock, good luck with the job hunting and enjoy your time off.


----------



## wynedot55

glad you had a fun day.an i bet the girls enjoyed the day with their daddy.


----------



## Thewife

Glad to hear some one had a good day!
Hubby and some buddies were duck hunting ALL DAY!
My biggest dog is gun shy, so he feels the safest place to be, is under my feet! My red dog gets a little nervous, so she feels she must stick to my side, growling at the big dog and barking at every shot! The other dog, just wanted to go see what was being shot!
Poor Bruiser didn't know what to do! If he stayed with me, he got stepped on, if he got to far from me, he would whine!
I think I need a day away form the kids!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And I think they need to duck hunt where the dogs can't hear! Good grief, did you manage to get anything done? I'm not sure how you would with all those dogs under foot!


----------



## Thewife

Where the house sits, the dogs can even hear when the neighbors are duck hunting! Luckily, the words "just go sit and wait" keeps them at bay for short periods of time! That's how I got the picture!

I did get the fish pond and the garlic bed caged in, then moved the geese into the garden! I don't know what kind of damage they will do, but at least they will mow it!
It all worked out well, I whined, Hubby made dinner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad they did leave you alone when commanded to do so!

Garden? You've had freezing weather, what can you have left in the garden the geese could hurt?


----------



## Thewife

_Garden? You've had freezing weather, what can you have left in the garden the geese could hurt?_

I have all sorts of miscellanous potted plants in there. Most are sticks right now, but I don't know if the geese will find them fun to chew on or not! 
One of the first thing they went for, was my potted strawberry plants!


----------



## wynedot55

im moving slow this morning.will get to my work when im ready to.an just have a lazy slow day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm playing catchup on the house work and the BIL is coming after the calf. 

Yesterday, I bought wire, boxes, light fixtures, and bulbs for lights to go up in the mangers. Maybe I can get a start on them sometime today too?


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your going tobe doing alot of work then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Called DH at work and asked him if he intended to plow out the dumpster this weekend. He gives me an, of course, like what do you expect lady? Well, they have a route here every 2 weeks last pickup time the dumpster wasn't plowed out so even though it was full I couldn't call to have it emptied. Now it's overflowing with a pile of Christmas paper, etc. in the house and it's still hasn't been plowed out. He wonders why I'm asking?


----------



## wynedot55

its a guy thang miss kitty.he will get to it when he gets to it.unless you keep after him to get it done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, if he doesn't get it done he may well find the garbage on his plate instead of food! I have reminded him about it the last few times he's plowed.

Kute Kitten has a friend over and the girls were all outside playing. Peanut went down the hill the wrong direction and went head first into a wooden corner post. She is now inside where I can watch her and not happy about it!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Yippee!
Woke to 2 new inches of the nasty white stuff and no power!  
Did get to watch a Bald eagle hunt ducks in the field! Much more peaceful than when Hubby is hunting them!


Kitty, your welcome to come wire in some lighting for me! I'm pretty sure my barn will be a dark cave this morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I will run the wire, put in the fixtures but, DH will have to hook in the power! I am extra sensitive to electricity and won't touch that end!


----------



## m.holloway

framer kitty, if i hit the lotto i have to come visit you. i'm amazed of what you do!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

i hope lil miss peanut is ok.an i know she is driving you bonkers wanting to go outside an play with the girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanuts okay.

The friend went home. She is a diabetic and they are in the process of changing her meds so her mom wanted her home for lunch so she can make sure of what she eats. I guess from what her mom said that we are one of the few who will take her and deal with her diabetes. That is sad. It's really not that complicated to deal with.


----------



## wynedot55

no its not that bad to deal with.but the thing is people dont want to understand it.an help deal with it.an the kids that have it dont know why they dont have meny friends they can be with an play with.im glad that she has kutekitten an peanut for friends.


----------



## m.holloway

That is weird, the grand kids are outside playing, but looks like rain is coming.So i guess they will be in soon to watch tv or get on the comp.I gave the cows oranges now and they love them. As soon as i get the pics out of the camera, I'll try posting them. more pics with the training of leading


----------



## Thewife

One trough is freezing over, one is thawed!
Some snow melted, some just froze!
Some puddles are frozen, some are mush!
I feel like I am trapped in some sort of weird weather warp!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry but, I deal with those weird winter weather warps all the time. I just wish we would get warm enough to get rid of some of this ice without adding more via rain!


----------



## wynedot55

your living the perils of winter weather.an it sure is nerve wracking.


----------



## Thewife

Normally, we either freeze or thaw! That was just a simple walk from one trough to the other! 
Poor Bruiser was having a hard time making his way too!
We did have a few seconds of rain earlier, then it turned to more snow! 
Did I ever happen to mention, I really hate snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Did I ever happen to mention, I really hate snow!


We should start an, I hate snow fan club!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I ever happen to mention, I really hate snow!
> 
> 
> 
> We should start an, I hate snow fan club!
Click to expand...

Yea! 
And anybody that likes the "stuff" and doesn't want to join, is welcome to come take ours away!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Milking and chores are done. DH is going to help with the lighting in the barn. I had started yesterday afternoon and he says he's going to help do it. I guess it's like the kitchen floor was. He's going to do it but, not until I get started at it!


----------



## wynedot55

be glad you can start it.an get him to finish it.hows miss peanut this morning.ive been out an fed the cows.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Bruiser is awake! So far he has been outside twice, played with every toy he has and spread his food all over the kitchen floor!
I on the other hand, have guzzled two cups of coffee and still cannot not remember what made me think getting a puppy was a good idea!

I helped Hubby put in the new kitchen light fixture yesterday!
I set up the laddder and told him he might want to get it done while the sun was up and he had light to do it by!
Then I left!

Today, I might help him fix the barn gutter drains!
I think if I ask him the best way to cut the pipe we bought, he will jump in and get it done, before I do it wrong!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> be glad you can start it.an get him to finish it.hows miss peanut this morning.ive been out an fed the cows.


Peanut, well let's see. Her and Kute Kitten have been running and playing all morning so, I would say she is just fine!

No no, if I start something I had better be prepared to finish it. He is going to help. 

The kitchen floor his help was laying the big sheets of underlayment, except the two I had in already. Dad had said he would come and help me and did one day. We did the little stuff. I'm the one that set the nails and puddied the nails and seams. Then I'm the one that sanded, swept, vacuumed, and applied the primer. Then I measured the middle and waited for DH to get home so we could both lay the vinyl tile. 

Having grownup in a family that did their own construction work has come in handy. My family didn't hire someone to remodel, add on, or build a house (except the logs of my aunt and uncles log house) We would get together and do it as a family with Great Uncle Harry as the boss as that is what he did for a living.


----------



## wynedot55

glad the girls are running an playing.my u8ncle built his own log house years ago.he cut all the logs.cured an stripped them.an built his own house with little outside help.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning (late)...

I'm with thewife...the snow here can go! Ours pretty much thawed completely Thursday, then Thursday night we got another inch or so, which promptly froze. It was snowing again last night but didn't last long, thankfully. I had to plug the trough de-icer back in!

DH reminded me that January and February are our worst winter months, so me being tired of snow already is setting myself for some big disappointment. :|

Hope you all had a Happy New Year! We're off to BIL's house this afternoon for a belated New Year's prime rib dinner with DH's family...yum!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Lights are in on one side. DH is looking for a light switch. I didn't buy any because he had just said he has a bunch in the shed when the kitchen switch went bad. Seems they have taken a vacation.  I was running wire while he hooked up the fixtures. You can tell where he caught up with me. He gets in to big of hurry and it shows in the running of the wire. :/


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe he can find a good light switch.but thats the way it goes cant find what you need.because you forgot exactly where you put it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He found 4 somewhere in that shed. 1 was bad. The one he has out now I have to wonder about. It is obviously a used one and around here nothing gets done just to do it. There has to be a reason that switch was changed out. This was the "family farm" so who knows how long ago that switch was taken out.


----------



## wynedot55

i know how you feel my dad would change stuff out.an never throw the bad parts away.if you cant do most of your own repair work.your in trouble because the repair men cost to much.


----------



## Thewife

Yea!
My gutter now drains where it is supposd too!

My dad and Hubby both have the cool habit of keeping EVERTHING! Luckily Hubby has also knows when it's time to let go! We are both well practiced in the fine art of sneaking things to the dump, without dad knowing!(bury it deep)

Amy, 
What is it with these men? Hubby just had to remind me the other day, that winter has only just begun! The boy likes to tell me every morning, "it's gonna snow"!
It's really real hard to pretend it's all just a bad dream, when the whole world is white!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's 25 degrees with a windchill of 13 degrees and it's *RAINING!* What a mess we are going to have! 

_Oh yeah, the 3rd light switch worked! Now I can see what I'm doing in the manger! I won't have to go by the feel of the broom when I clean mangers in the morning-like I had to Thursday morning. _


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's 25 degrees with a windchill of 13 degrees and it's *RAINING!* What a mess we are going to have!
> 
> _Oh yeah, the 3rd light switch worked! Now I can see what I'm doing in the manger! I won't have to go by the feel of the broom when I clean mangers in the morning-like I had to Thursday morning. _


YUCK!
I didn't think rain could fall in those low temps.

"See what your doing?"
What does that mean?
I had to take a flashlight to the barn the other day, to check the black udder on the last black cow that calved!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> YUCK!
> I didn't think rain could fall in those low temps. *Neither did I. The weather has been crazy this year.*
> 
> "See what your doing?"
> What does that mean? *What? Hidding under the chair? I'm hiding!I do not want to see that stuff!*


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUCK!
> I didn't think rain could fall in those low temps. *Neither did I. The weather has been crazy this year.*
> 
> "See what your doing?"
> What does that mean? *What? Hidding under the chair? I'm hiding!I do not want to see that stuff!*
Click to expand...

I can't see, and should have hid under a chair!
Some how he got me started on making a decoy bag!
What started out to be just a camo net "bag", has turned into something with a reinforced bottom, extra longs straps and more reinforcement around the top edge?
Am I nuts?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I can't see, and should have hid under a chair!
> Some how he got me started on making a decoy bag!
> What started out to be just a camo net "bag", has turned into something with a reinforced bottom, extra longs straps and more reinforcement around the top edge?
> Am I nuts?


Don't ask me! I have a stack of 8" squares that is almost 1 3/4" high and I have 12 more squares to add to it. Then I can start cutting the squares diagnally to make 4 triangles out of each. And then there is the horse material that I will have to cut special. Triangle by triangle in order to get the horses to come out right. So, don't ask me, I'm beginning to wonder if I'm nuts!


----------



## wynedot55

your not nuts you just want kutekittens quilt tobe right.


----------



## Thewife

I think we are both nuts!
I'm lucky though, once my project gets drug down to the blind a few times, all mistakes will be caked in mud, never to be seen!
I'm not sure if I have enough black thread! I wonder if I have any pink!
He must be in a hurry to get this done, he just set up my machine? He's playing with all the the buttons? 
This ought to be interesting! 

I did think about digging out my fabric for the quilt I need to make! That's a start!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He dug out your machine? That would end the project if it were me. DH doesn't touch my craft stuff. 

I hope his playing with the buttons doesn't goof things up on you! 

Pink? Your nasty! 
Thinking is a good start. Why do you think I've started 8 years before Kute Kitten graduates? Then you add only working on it during the winter when we're not in the fields. I hope I get it done in time!


----------



## Thewife

I figure if he wants this done, he will help! He did most of the cutting, pinned the bottom on and now he's ironing the edges!
He can't do too much damage to my machine!
It's an old Viking, not many bells and whistles, but I can sew pretty much anything I can fit under the foot!

I guess I should start quilts for the great grand kids! I might have them done in time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I figure if he wants this done, he will help! He did most of the cutting, pinned the bottom on and now he's ironing the edges! *Let him sew it!  *
> 
> He can't do too much damage to my machine!
> It's an old Viking, not many bells and whistles, but I can sew pretty much anything I can fit under the foot!
> *Mines not fancy either. It's an old Good Housekeeper.*
> 
> I guess I should start quilts for the great grand kids! I might have them done in time!


----------



## Thewife

I considered making him sew it!
But, if my name is going to be associated with it, I would like at least one straight seam! 
Or I should say, if there is at least one straight seam, I want the credit for it!
If it falls apart, I will just say he did the whole thing by himself!


----------



## chickenbuddy

It will be morning here in 25 minutes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Where are you from?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Everything is icy this morning! The snow out in the field has a layer of ice on it, the driveway and I would imagine the roads are icy. YUCK! What a mess. Fence has to be fixed (see my thread in prediator section) and heifers herded back around to their food. This is not going to be fun to walk in! :/


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

Hubby is off with his new decoy bag! Of course Bruiser figured he needed to be up too! 

We are frosty and cold! There are reports of maybe more of the (insert foul word here) white stuff coming.  

Got a call from the guy who has our truck and camper parked in his field! Seems the old building it is parked next to, is crumbling under the snow! I have been told we're going to head down there today and TRY to get it out!


----------



## amysflock

No, thewife, not more snow! Say it isn't so!

We had a very hard freeze here last night...everything's still very frosty. When I got up at 8 a.m. (I know, late!), it was 25 degrees.

Today I need to haul fresh shavings and chicken pellets out to the barn. At least I can get the wheelbarrow across the ground now...the bags are too heavy for me to carry that far and the snow made the wheelbarrow a silly idea!

Also have a laying hen that looks weird, so will be researching her symptoms (kind of dull looking feathers, missing a few on her head, and white spots on her ears) today.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all went out after church to feed an water the pullet girls.an fed the goats.an let billy out of goat jail.hope he stays put.i dont want to mess with him today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was 25 degrees at 4:30 a.m. It is now 10 degrees! We had a little more of that white stuff this morning. 

amysflock, good luck with your hen.

wynedot, if you don't want to mess with him today, why did you let him out of jail?


----------



## wynedot55

because like you are temps are going backwards.an i wanted him to have access to cover.but if he out when we go to church topnite.back in jail he goes.because he loves to get in the garage an eat feed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You could have left him in jail didn't sound like to bad a place. Just one he couldn't get out of.


----------



## Thewife

Yea!
One of Hubby's buddies took Hubby to get his truck! I really did not want to go down there and maybe have to drive home in the snow!

I have heard three different weather reports! Rain, rain/snow, and snow! I can feel the cold in the house, if anything falls it will probably be snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Better snow than the freezing rain we had last night. Both can melt but, the freezing rain sure makes things slick! Hopefully, you don't get either!


----------



## Thewife

It's snowing!
The snow slab hanging over the front door is dripping, so maybe it will all turn to rain and just GO AWAY? 
PLEEZE!

I remember some freezing rain years ago! It was pretty to look at, heck to live with!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

It's 16 below zero out! I'm glad it was only -11 when we got up for chores. At least when I did the outside chores it was warmer! The winds are calm so they aren't adding to it, thankfully!

I'm feeling slow today so, I'll probably pluck away at the necessary chores and the quilt.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty we all just do what we have to when we feel sluggish.its cold an misting rain here.not complaining as we need the rain.just means i wont work in it less i have to.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

All 15 squares Kute Kitten had setup last night are sewed. I need to iron them yet but, it will wait awhile. I'm getting slower all the time. I wonder if I could convince Peanut that it's naptime?


----------



## wynedot55

goodluck getting her to napp early


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just got creamed in 2 games of Candyland!


----------



## wynedot55

a 4yr old beat you


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When you get sent back to almost the beginning at the end of the game it's hard to come back in time!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you just cant win geting sent backwards.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

The thermometer is on the plus side (currently 10 degrees) this morning! :bun It's suppose to get to the mid to upper 20's. Maybe I can get some of the ice to melt!  I may see what I can do about roughing up the driveway some too. It's like a skating rink out there.

Kute Kitten left me with another stack of squares for her quilt to sew. She is really getting into choosing which materials to put together for a square. I've been working on those and will have them done before she gets home and hopefully a few more. Although, I do have other work to do today too.


----------



## wynedot55

its cold an rainy looking here today.no ice thank goodmess.sounds like you an kutekitten are moving her quilt right along.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

What a beautiful day!
The snow is gone, the boys are back to work and the snow is gone!
It's rainy, windy and just plain nasty out there and the snow is gone! We are supposed to reach 50 today, and the snow is gone!
I will have to dig out my rain gear to scrape this morning, but that is fine, the snow is gone!
Oh, did I mention, the snow is gone?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, Is the snow gone? 

I'm so glad someone has gotten rid of the white stuff! ENJOY!


----------



## Thewife

WOW Kitty!
Yes my snow is gone, how did you know? Do you have ESP?

I don't think I have ever been happier to see sideways rain and tree branches blowing across the yard! 
They say it might last for the next 3 days!
The boy found a big tree across the fence, we might lose power, can't kick the calves out, I will probaby eat more hay than the cows, when I try to throw it off the loft, but I will enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## wynedot55

man thats no fun to go from snow to rain.its damp an rainy here as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've had enough snow but, I sure don't like the sound of what you're getting! Is there no happy medium? It seems you're either getting rain or snow with a day or two inbetween to shovel/scrape out.

Warm temps and sunshine, come out, come out, where ever you are! Please, just for a few days.


----------



## wynedot55

im with you .im ready for some warm temps.


----------



## Thewife

Yep, it's a beauty

My water proof boots are soaked through and through! 
My rain soaked jacket weighs more than I do!
And the snow is gone! There are a few piles left from the first snow fall and Hubbys road grading, I squished them with my tractor!

Kitty, for me this is the happy medium!
I hate snow and if the sun was out, it would be to warm to work!
It would be nice if the wind calmed down, then I could burn stuff!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have 60 quilt squares done! The pile was growing to be good sized for the little amount of sewing time I've had so, I counted them. Was I ever surprised! :bun


----------



## Thewife

Wow!

Are you going to have that quilt done before she even starts High school?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know. It sure is going good. I'm going to start sewing squares together into strips and some strips together to see what it will look like. I hope everything goes good with that too!  You know it's a case of things are going to good.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't know. It sure is going good. I'm going to start sewing squares together into strips and some strips together to see what it will look like. I hope everything goes good with that too!  You know it's a case of things are going to good.


Remember, if it's not going good, walk away for awhile!
Throwing the machine through the nearest window, probably won't help!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It sure is going good. I'm going to start sewing squares together into strips and some strips together to see what it will look like. I hope everything goes good with that too!  You know it's a case of things are going to good.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, if it's not going good, walk away for awhile!
> Throwing the machine through the nearest window, probably won't help!
Click to expand...

 Don't need to replace any either! They are only roughly 7 years old as we replaced windows and did the siding then. The nearest window is right in front of me when I'm sewing though so it wouldn't be that far to go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just looked at the calander. Life is going to interfer with quilting the next few days!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I just looked at the calander. Life is going to interfer with quilting the next few days!


Why?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at the calander. Life is going to interfer with quilting the next few days!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Appointments. Can't be running for them and quilting. Not that they will totally stop me, just slow me down. 

I just figured it up and I will need 165 squares. I've got a good start!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

DH has been worried about the school bus getting stuck at the end of the driveway as he cuts the corner so short and is almost in the ditch (and we have deep and steep ditches). He made a snow pile at the edge of the ditch/driveway to try to get him to move over. Well last night when DH came home he tried to land in the snow pile. Actually, I think if it wasn't there he would have been in the ditch. He had taken the corner to fast and the truck fish tailed and sucked him right over. I found out this morning when I hauled some of the recycling up to the road. It had to have killed him to admit to me what happened as I complain about how fast he takes corners and have complained about how fast he comes into the yard. We have 2 children for pete sake. They could be out there playing in the way and get hit. Both girls are good about getting out of the way but, you just never know and with the ice one could fall get hurt and be laying there!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The rain is pounding in the skylight!
Sounds like it's not fit for man or beast out there, I guess that means it's up to me!

Kitty, 
Everybody drives too fast around here too. I'm thinking of dumping a few small piles of fill on the driveway to make few speed bumps!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

It's pouring down rain here, and the flooding has already begun. We are not in a flood zone, thank heavens, but our neighbors on each side (up to 1/4 mile away) have creek flooding and their pastures are already filling.

I'm worried, though, about the more major flooding and am praying and asking other prayerful people to do the same. My DH's family members are impacted in Centralia (15 min south) and in Randle, about 1.5 hours away (his parents). We already have BIL's and SIL's boxer dog here for safekeeping, and will likely be housing DH's brother and their two cats as well. BIL works with DH so is safe on the other side of town, but SIL works in downtown Centralia and their property flooded last year. What sort of sounded like significant but not record flooding in many spots now has been upgraded to major events in several.

http://chronline.com/storybreaking.php?subaction=showfull&id=1231332702&archive=&start_from=&ucat=4&

Bucoda is about 2 miles south of us (our farm is called Skookumchuck Farm, although we're not on the river, thankfully).

*Gulp*


----------



## Thewife

You know it's bad when the weather witch decides it's easier to report where it's NOT raining. 
And, instead of listing the flooding areas, she just says look out for water!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, I like your avaitor!

So neither of you are in the flood area? I know on the weather this morning they said some areas out there could get up to 7" of rain! Hope you all stay safe and sound!


----------



## amysflock

Well, Weyerhauser has shut down the farm and DH's company shut down operations on the coast, too, to let the guys get back to their homes and families. Hwy 12 is closed by Mossyrock due to landslides. The neighbor's pasture directly across the street is about 1/3 water right now, which freaked me out as that's all I could see (the water part) from my desk when the sun (clouds) came up. Thankfully when I went out to investigate I saw it wasn't as bad as it looked, whew.

thewife, love the avatar!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A few years ago we had 5+ inches of rain in a matter of a few hours. There wasn't anyone that wasn't flooded. We were one of the lucky ones due to the manure pit-the barn wasn't flooded. Some farmers were milking cows in a couple feet of water. I sure hope that things go well for you out there. Floods are no fun! Here's hoping you stay safe!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, I like your avaitor!
> 
> So neither of you are in the flood area? I know on the weather this morning they said some areas out there could get up to 7" of rain! Hope you all stay safe and sound!


Thanks Kitty and Amy!
That's Sam, keeping her was probably a mistake, but she's out of one of those lines you hate to see end!
It took me awhile to figure out how to shrink it! Now I have a whole file of tiny little pictures!

My house and barn sit up on a hill, both are high and about as dry as they can be, in this rain! I've been watching the water rise in my lower field all morning! It's pretty much a lake now! The poor turkeys did not look happy trying to cross it! 
The boys job site is flooded, so he's home!
Hubby hasn't called yet, I know he had been hauling from a job site that was already mud! I'm thinking he's going to be a real joy to be around tonight! NOT!


----------



## wynedot55

evening all im moving way to slow today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Play all night and that's what happens! 

I hauled Kute Kitten into her appointment this morn and the mechanical something or the other light came on--it's the one that replaces "check engine". It turned out to be the gas cap. 119 miles after I put gas in it complains? Oh well, I started checking the minor things out and found it right off.


----------



## wynedot55

yes it sure does.goodthing i dont see them very often in a year.an it was oh so fun.going to bed now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

How's the rain soaked members doing today? I hope it's not to bad 

Silo unloader had something to say this morning and it wasn't, "It's feeding time? Okay!" DH ended up having to climb up in there and it was a case of the cord unplugged as I turned it on. 

I've got 3 rows put together on the quilt. Kute Kitten has more squares ready to sew. It's moving along good.

_I just saw the weather forcast for next week! This is getting not only old but, rediculas! Tues-Thurs they are calling for -10 to -20 below lows and 0 +/- a degree or two for highs!_


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We're fine!
Where's Amy?
Dad has a good mess!(see other thread)! 
According to the news, roads are closed everywhere due to flooding, and mudslides! 

I was invited to a baby shower, Sat! It's one another one that I was hoping to make a quilt for! I'm sure we all know, I'm not going to get that one done either!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

The rain here and in a lot of places has finally stopped. Some of the rivers appear to be going down now and didn't flood as badly as expected, but the main offenders for Centralia (where BIL and SIL live) hasn't crested yet and isn't expected to until late this afternoon. Hopefully that one will turn out better than expected as well.

It's just now starting to gt light out and from what I can see we don't have much more water in the pastures than yesterday. We'll know more when we can see better. I do know I saw one of our cows standing out in the pouring rain over night (with the binoculars...DH taught me that those little rubber eye thingies do help pull in all the light even when it's nearly pitch black out!), and yesterday we had a couple small puddles in our two open barn stalls, which isn't good. We're hopeful it didn't get the hay, which is up on pallets.

Today they're calling for much cooler temperatures (highs in the low 40s; yesterday was in the 50s), and snow levels dropping. But at least the rain has stopped.


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going this morning.but not in a hurry to get the chores done.an theres no way i can put them off.have to go get a load of feed today.hope all that rain doesnt flood yall out to bad.kitty the weather loves being bad when you have to milk every morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Who's going out to milk, or feed, or anything else! I'm going to  ! Either they figure it out themselves or go without! --Yeah, right don't I wish.


----------



## Thewife

For change of pace, do your chores backwards!
I took Hubby down to dads, then stopped at the barn and fed the cows first! I think I did all the yard chores, I am not sure!
I feel lost!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Doing chores out of order would make one feel lost. We get into a rut and when we are out of it all is lost. We start thinking, "Did I do this or that?"

I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## Thewife

It seems I did forget to check the hen house! They were happy to see me this afternoon! Just a few chickens hang out in there, if they were reeally hungry, they could have gotton out and found food!
I saw the Bald Eagle flying over MY ducks today! I guess the wild ducks found some where else to swim, there isn't any in my field/lake!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I guess the wild ducks found some where else to swim, there isn't any in my field/lake!


To many new places to explore for now. I hope the eagle leaves your's alone!

I guess the chickens were to chicken to go out and search for their own food.  Mine were happy to see me this aft too. They still had some on the floor but, their feeder was empty--seems that's such a horrible thing. They scratch it out of there and get it from the floor anyway.


----------



## Thewife

Most of my chickens gather in one shed to be fed. The ones in the hen house either think they are too good to eat with them, or that rooster knows if he lets him wimmen out, the other roos will steal them!


----------



## wynedot55

morning got a long busy day ahead.will have todo my work this afternoon.an its a pretty cool morning here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

It's up to 7 here. It was 2 when I got up. Next week will be horrid! They keep dropping the low temps.

I have DH off to his appointment this morning and Kute Kitten off to school. Then I called the bus garage as the driver told me if we can't get the township to sand the roads they may not come and pick Kute Kitten up. I had told him to call the town chairman and he said he would. This morning I checked to see if they were successful in getting something done. I found out that they will be calling this morning and I called this morning. Hopefully, they will sand these roads. They were bad before but, now they are straight ice! The sun was out yesterday and even though it was cold it was enough to turn them to straight ice.





_This is a shot of our road in front of the house. The snow drift actually makes it better than the rest of the road because you can get one side of the vehicle into the snow and off the ice! That is a gravel road underneath_


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Only a 10% chance of rain today? A high of 44? Is this summer?
I'm having a "what to do today" overload! 

Kitty, your road looks cold and nasty! You wouldn't catch me driving it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Only way out and I'm running (or skating) again today!  We are suppose to get snow but, if not the town chairman said he would sand.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Sounds like things in Centralia aren't as bad as feared...SIL's sister (who lives right across a creek from them) said water has receeded out of BIL's shop, and they were on their way across the creek to check out their own house. Reports from a neighbor peering through windows indicated their house was dry...hoping for the best.

It will be good to have things back to normal somewhat!

Edited to say: It will be great to have my HOUSE back!!! DH was standing over my shoulder while I was typing the previous line. Love his brother and SIL, but, geez.


----------



## Thewife

I want my house back!
Hubby goes to work, just to come home? 
He takes over my nap chair! How can I have a GOOD nap without my nap chair? 
I did get a good nap yesterday, only because he was at dads! But then he came home and cooked dinner! Cooking causes dirty pots, pans and dishes! Guess who got two clean that up?
And, now I find out it's Friday? He's been home so much, I don't even know what day of the week it is any more! I guess there is no chance he will even try go to work for the next two days? 

Since the sun is out and it's NOT raining, I made him got off my chair and help me feed! Now WE are going to do some barn cleaning! If I keep him moving, and I get to the chair first, I should be able to get another GOOD nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck getting to the chair first! DH and I each have our own chairs. Once in a while he sits in mine. If I'm heading to actually sit in it I call him on it. His chair is way to big-not comfortable at all-so I don't care to switch.


----------



## wynedot55

i have a big nice comfy recliner to napp an sleep in.an i use it everyday an nite.kitty your iced in there.i dont think id want kutekitten going to school on those roads.


----------



## Thewife

We've only have one good napping chair, and I got it!(for a whole 30 minutes) If he would have been cooking quieter and answered the phone quicker, I could still be napping!

One of the neighbors that didn't show up for dads mudslide called. They had been down in Centralia(the flooding area) helping some family members move their stuff. Thankfully it was all a waste of time and nobody got flooded out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Unless I home school Kute Kitten there isn't much choice. I'm just hoping for an early spring at this point!

DH tried to buy himself a chair five years ago and put mine off. I told him that I was the one pregnant and would be using a recliner the most between rocking a baby, nursing, and sleeping in it when she was having a rough night. I figured if we were only going to get one chair it should be one for me. We got 2!


----------



## Thewife

We have been discussing the biggger TV, and the 2 chair thing!
I think we sit too much as it is!

Good news!
A couple of days ago we started working Bruiser on ringing a bell, when he needs to go out! He's already doing it! 
I think he's too smart, he's got Mr. "Don't feed him people food", trained to slip him goodies while he's cooking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

for Bruiser!

You know, smart people train fast!  You two must be real smart!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> for Bruiser!
> 
> You know, smart people train fast!  You two must be real smart!


I think we have been trained!
If you really think about it, for years people have been opening the door when a bell rings, the smart dog has just learned to use that to his advantage!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Bruiser!
> 
> You know, smart people train fast!  You two must be real smart!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have been trained!
> If you really think about it, for years people have been opening the door when a bell rings, the smart dog has just learned to use that to his advantage!
Click to expand...

That's why it's said smart people train fast. 

It's not to bad out this morning. It was 5 degrees when we got up but, has dropped to 2. There is no wind though so it actually feels warm. Surprised me when I walked out the door!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I must be pretty smart, I'm up when I could be sleeping!
My boss Bruiser has been let out, fed and now he's bouncing around with more energy than 2yr old on candy!

I'm so smart, I let Hubby run the big tractor yesterday and I scraped with the little one! Between the exhaust and the bumpy ride, I can't breath this morning and my lower back feels fused!

But, the parts of the pens that I couldn't get to, are now clean! 
We stock piled what we dug out, to spread on the lower fields this summer!
Of course the two calves that are out, just had to head straight to the pile to play king of the mountain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now, the thing is how to get Bruiser to sleep in! Sometimes, it's difficult to outsmart them!

Oh, exhaust isn't good. I walked between buses yesterday when I picked Kute Kitten up from school. That diesel exhaust and the cold air set off the asthma. Most people without a lung condition don't realize how bad it can be so, my question to you is have you been checked? 

I'll bet it feels good to have the pens all cleaned! Calves are so fun to watch play!


----------



## Thewife

Bruiser thinks 6 am is sleeping in!

Years ago I was check out for my sinus/throat/breathing problems. They wanted to rip out my tonsils and put me on some kind of meds. When we moved to the farm, most of it went away!
If I avoid the triggers, I am ok! 
Diesel is a big one! That stuff is nasty! 

I love having clean pens!
It was amazing! The pens I had already cleaned, only took a few minutes to clean! Hmm, imagine that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I love having clean pens!
> It was amazing! The pens I had already cleaned, only took a few minutes to clean! Hmm, imagine that!


 :bun


----------



## wynedot55

morning im moving slow.but everything is back to normal.the boys went home today an tomorrow.1 went home to CA.an the other is going to austin.where they are in collage.now i just have my work todo.maybe working on getting 5 more cows pretty soon.just have to wait an see what happens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

In a few days you will have recovered from their visit. 

5 cows? Wow, that's a big increase! I'm assuming this is for your herd of beefmasters and not the other herd. Good luck!


----------



## wynedot55

yes itll be the reg beefmasters.the only reason im thinking about is because we are working on a deal an ill need to spend some money.so im in the thinking stages of a tractor cows or creep feeder or squeeze chute an scales.who knows what ill do.gonna get a good deal on a 1500 z71 chevy in awhile.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, one has to keep their eyes open for good deals in the cattle industry. Profit lines are slim enough.


----------



## wynedot55

sometimes theres no profit in cattle at all.


----------



## Thewife

I think profits in cattle, are like Beefmasters and Unicorns!
You hear about them, but you never see them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are you hinting for pics again? His nephews were there, I wonder if he handed them the camera?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The hay, for the small heifers, is down in the manger for the week! 
Grain pails and the wheelbarrow are full too! 
Heifers and calves bedded up good! 
I think things are ready as can be for the deep freezer again.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Are you hinting for pics again? His nephews were there, I wonder if he handed them the camera?


No, I'm not hinting!
Even I know Beefmasters and Unicorns are mythological!  

I hate to say this, but as soon as Hubbys trailer comes home, he's going to bring me up a load of big bales! Seems we might have a week of 50's with no rain, coming up!


----------



## wynedot55

i can take the hint.an you cant take pics of cattle at nite.had to take some pics of some dogs my bro has to get rid of since their owner died christmas day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i can take the hint.an you cant take pics of cattle at nite.had to take some pics of some dogs my bro has to get rid of since their owner died christmas day.


That's a rough one!

Lights are up in the east manger now. DH still has to wire over to the switch but, they are up. I'm off to feed cows!


----------



## wynedot55

its a cold morning here.it got down to 28 over nite.goodthing i doubled up on my work yesterday.so i wont have much todo today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I wish we would get that warm! -2 this morning when we got up and it's still -2. In a couple of days that will be our high! 

We watched Home Alone last night and now have Home Alone 2 on! We've seen Home Alone many times but, this is a first for #2. What a kid! Not so many quilt squares get sewed while they are in the houses!


----------



## wynedot55

you need to get the girls home alone 3 lost in new york.i bet they was laughing at home alone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Home Alone 2 is in New York. 3 is in Chicago with a different actor playing Kevin. We have it too but, I'm not sure if we have watched it. I watch garage sales and thrift stores for the videos.


----------



## wynedot55

right that was 2.garage sales swapp shops an thrift stores are get places to get videos.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

My whining, barking, slam the crate door, alarm clock, allowed me to slep til 7!
He's moving slow this morning! Step brat came over with her evil Chi-wow-wa last night! Those two played for hours! Bruiser could have taken it out with one good bite, but he was some what, kinda sorta, respectful of the tiny pathetic warning snaps!

I forgot about the baby shower yesterday too! I guess I really should find my fabric and get to work on those quilts?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You got to sleep in another whole hour!

I have 1/2 of the squares done for Kute Kitten's quilt! Number 85 was finished at 9:30 a.m. today! 

thewife, yes you had better get going. Maybe you can have it done before the baby comes?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You got to sleep in another whole hour!
> 
> I have 1/2 of the squares done for Kute Kitten's quilt! Number 85 was finished at 9:30 a.m. today!
> 
> thewife, yes you had better get going. Maybe you can have it done before the baby comes?


The extra hour would have been nice, if we hadn't stayed up so late, watching the latest flood news! 

Have it done before the baby comes? I've heard there are people that do that!
I'm thinking of hitting the local fabric shop, but I shouldn't! They mostly specialize in quilting! Prints and patterns of almost everything under the sun! I could go broke real easy there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of hitting the local fabric shop, but I shouldn't! They mostly specialize in quilting! Prints and patterns of almost everything under the sun! I could go broke real easy there!


Oh boy, do I understand that one. Heck, it's getting dangerous even at Wal-mart. I discovered the second one near here has even more fabric than the one I usually go to! It's a good thing their in two different towns and I have to go to the town with less choices more often! And the fabric store in that town I won't go in. They turned their nose down at me the last time I was in there for my totebags. Be snooty, I won't shop!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just looked up our weather forcast! It just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Thewife

I wish our local fabric shop was snooty, it would be a good reason for me to stay away! 

I would never make it where you are! 
Our forecast looks pretty darn good for awhile, after today! I need really need it though! I fed too much out of the loft when the snows came and if I'm going to cut the place in half soon, I need to feed out the big bales NOW!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty those are winter blast temps.to cold for my old bones.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

To cold for me too but, I don't have much choice. I sure can't change the weather!


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.we are always at the mercy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a milking! DH hurt his back and shoulder, I have a migrane. So we both did milking. Sweet little Lucy decided she didn't want to be milked and became demond Lucy, DH tied her up and milked her. 

Then the cats start in. Rumplestilskin got to close to Blacky so he got cuffed. Willie showed his face to Tangerine so he got chased. Tangerine is the head tom cat, sort of. Him and Blacky have had an agreement since fall that Tangerine stays away from Blacky, Blacky won't beat him up. Pretty brave for a spring kitten but, Tangerine stays away. I wouldn't be surprised if Blacky takes head tom cat position this summer. Then Maddie comes in and sees Cutie. She doesn't like Cutie so she tends to beat on her. I was there so she sat and glared instead. By all this activity can I hope spring will arrive one day?


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping your dhs back dont bother him in the morning.as for the cats fighting.thats just the way things go.cows can be cranky devils at milking time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

morning all the work is done.fed an water the hens.fed the goats.an even fed  my pouting 2000lb bull.so now im relaxing.even fed an watered the dog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's not good for a 2000 lb bull to pout! When they get irratable they tend to take it out on the guy feeding them!

_Our roads were not sanded this weekend. I had the trucker in here this morning for a cow and he said they are so bad he didn't dare step on the brake. Called the town chairman and let him know. Then I called the bus garage and talked to the owner to see about the bus. He needed to talk to his driver but, figured he would be calling the town chairman too._


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm hoping Hubby is working today! The boy rushed out of here, thinking he was late! He got to the gate, just to get a call telling him he did not have be there until noon! He's kinda crabby now!

We used to have a bull that would wander the farm talking to himself when there was "nothing for him to do"! I always figured he was pouting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like crabby is the theme for this morning.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds like crabby is the theme for this morning.


I'm not crabby!
It's NOT raining! 
I CAN feed a big bale! 
Bruiser is burning off energy, OUTSIDE!
And, I think I can finally burn all the stupid sticks the stupid dog drug into the yard! The tree drops enough of them, why does she feel I need more?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like crabby is the theme for this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not crabby!
> It's NOT raining!
> I CAN feed a big bale!
> Bruiser is burning off energy, OUTSIDE!
> And, I think I can finally burn all the stupid sticks the stupid dog drug into the yard! The tree drops enough of them, why does she feel I need more?
Click to expand...

I meant in general. I'm glad it's not raining by you!
Maybe Bruiser will play himself into exhaustion and sleep in tomorrow morning. 
We had good burning weather over the weekend and the big brush pile got burned with the Christmas wrapping paper and boxes for a starter!


----------



## wynedot55

hey kitty why did you cull that cow.hope you get .50 a lb for her or more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She is at the end of her lactation. Probably should have let her go a little sooner. We didn't breed her back as she is 10 years old with bad arthritis. We didn't think she would be able to tolerate being in the barn for the winter. We babied her by putting her in the tie stalls with no one next to her so she had both spots until the last couple weeks. She did well but, being that her lactation was done, it was time to let her go.

_We won't get the 50+ as the markets not there.
Cows  
Slaughter Cows Live Auction  
Good High Yielding Fleshy Cows 40-47 top 49 
Average to High Yielding Cutter Cows 30-40 
Thin Plain Canners and Poor Quality Cows Below 28 _


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she wouldve gone down if you bred her back.you was smart in culling her.i bet you have a cow to take her place.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep! She should be coming in this aft or tonight!


----------



## Thewife

Let me re-introduce myself!
My name is Mud!
The red dogs sticks, gone! The small bone fragments that Bruiser likes to leave on the deck, gone! The almost bone fragments the other black dog likes, gone! The used to be piled nicely and clean grain bags, the big black dog uses as a day bed, mostly gone! 
Now I'm looking at the small picnic table Hubby uses as a shooting bench! I wonder how quickly I can make it disappear?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, the dogs probably are not happy with you and if you disappear DH's bench, I don't imagine he will be happy with you either.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Well, the dogs probably are not happy with you and if you disappear DH's bench, I don't imagine he will be happy with you either.


Well, I figure if I'm I'm gonna make waves, I might as well do it right! The bench has been barely holding together for years! The seat on one side, split in two when the goats jumped on it! There is so much rot on the bottom of the legs, it hasn't sat level since the boy was small!
The swing the little brat neice likes, might disappear too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You are going for it. It does sound like the bench needs to go!


----------



## Thewife

Got the broken side burnt! Then Bruiser convinced me to take a nap, I will try it finish tomorrow! Now they are talking a burn ban?
Might as well have snow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Burn ban? What did you suddenly dry out. It's only been a few days since you had all that rain and mud slides.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up!
Why, I don't know!
Need to get to work on the mess on my desk, but I can't see a darn thing with these stupid glasses!

Kitty, they issue burn bans for air quality, when high pressure systems move in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Okay. We don't have to worry about those kinds of bans. Just for dryness. 

It's cold this morning. -11 with windchills in the -21 range.


----------



## wynedot55

its 32 here with a wc of 21.an i wont go out in it until i have to.but then in a few days we will be back in the 60s.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot, they are calling for 19 here on Saturday and we are looking forward to it.  Isn't it amazing how different parts of the same country can consider similar temps either cold or warm?


----------



## wynedot55

yes it sure is.an the bad thing is we have a water facut that has either frozen an busted or rusted out underground.an itll have tobe dugg up an fixed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Frozen and busted? Have you had temps that cold? I mean if it's underground then the ground would have had to freeze to and that doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## wynedot55

yes we had a few cold nites in the mid 20s.but im betting that since its 37yrs old it has rusted out.but the cold temps havent helped.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If it's underground, then it's probably the rust. You're temps haven't been cold enough to freeze things underground much less break them. Either way, it's a pain in the backside!


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.an it has tobe replaced.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Check came on the cow. Didn't do to bad. She brought 40-not to bad for a 10 year old cow with arthritis! Here's the report from today.
Cows  
Slaughter Cows Live Auction  
Good High Yielding Fleshy Cows 40-47 top 48.75 
Average to High Yielding Cutter Cows 30-40 
Thin Plain Canners and Poor Quality Cows Below 28


----------



## Thewife

I had a tree on the fence and road! The boys decided they needed to burn some trash! So I gave then the saw! Supposedly there is a load of wood back there, ready to be picked up, and all the branches are burned!


Replacing water lines is fun (NOT)! I think all that is holding my barn water lines together is the years of manure piled on them! We had one rust through a few years ago, I just stay away from them, praying they will hold together unitl I can afford to re do the whole barn!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Replacing water lines is fun (NOT)! I think all that is holding my barn water lines together is the years of manure piled on them! We had one rust through a few years ago, I just stay away from them, praying they will hold together unitl I can afford to re do the whole barn!


 Redoing the whole works at one time would probably be the easiest and best!


----------



## wynedot55

you done real good on your cull cow.im glad that i dont have to fool with working on it.tractor tire messed up again tonite.so my bro an a guy that jackleggs had to beat the rim back out.an put the tire back on it.so bro put the hay out.an took the tractor to the jackleggs house.an left the big log chain out of the tractor.so the chain wouldnt walk off again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Darn tractor tire!


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, you did good for a cull cow! 
(and you posted while I was writing)

Redoing the whole water thing at once is a goal! Hopefully we will make to summer and be able to do it then! 
I would hate to have the barn all tore up and need a pen!


----------



## wynedot55

im not very happy about it let me tell you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, you did good for a cull cow!
> (and you posted while I was writing)
> 
> Redoing the whole water thing at once is a goal! Hopefully we will make to summer and be able to do it then!
> I would hate to have the barn all tore up and need a pen!


It's also easier to tear out and redo it all than to try and find some that is good to piece into. Maybe more work at one time but, worth it. 


			
				wynedot said:
			
		

> im not very happy about it let me tell you.


For both of you:
If your line is buried, may I suggest looking at it and seeing about burying it inside another pipe or tile? They did that at my BIL way back when. Whey they bought the place and had to replace the line he said it was just a matter of going and pulling the line. No digging needed!


----------



## Thewife

> If your line is buried, may I suggest looking at it and seeing about burying it inside another pipe or tile? They did that at my BIL way back when. Whey they bought the place and had to replace the line he said it was just a matter of going and pulling the line. No digging needed!


Would that be posible if there are 3 or 4 lines coming off of it, for troughs and a faucet? I WANT/NEED a faucet at the OTHER end of the barn!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You would have to break at each line coming off. Plus side, would be only having to dig at the spot where the line comes off, if you ever need to replace it. But, you would have to find something to seal around the waterpipe so "stuff" doesn't flow down into the pipe your feeding through.


----------



## kstaven

thewife said:
			
		

> If your line is buried, may I suggest looking at it and seeing about burying it inside another pipe or tile? They did that at my BIL way back when. Whey they bought the place and had to replace the line he said it was just a matter of going and pulling the line. No digging needed!
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be posible if there are 3 or 4 lines coming off of it, for troughs and a faucet? I WANT/NEED a faucet at the OTHER end of the barn!
Click to expand...

All our water lines to buildings are buried in large conduit. Where the lines go some where else you just use a y fitting in the conduit so if you pull a line out they don't bind.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ah ha! A solution! Thanks kstaven! 

Only a couple more days of this nasty weather to get through and then it will warmup! 





There is a windchill advisory that starts today at noon and runs until Friday noon. It's for up to -40 windchills! He just said, "maybe even -45 windchills."


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got one little cubby hole on my desk cleaned out! 10 more to go!
Is there really any reason to keep all the papers that tell me I paid my power, TV and phone bills? You know the ones that say "keep for your records"? I don't use any of them for the farm? 

Thank you kstaven! Now you got me thinking, I'm not even sure where the water line TO the barn runs! 

Kitty, I must be really blind, I don't see a warm up in your forecast!


----------



## wynedot55

now thats just to cold to get out an move in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, it's to cold! But, the animals need feeding and the cows need milking so, I will be out there in it! I was pretty cold last night when I got done with milking. 

thewife, look at Saturday. A high of 20 instead of 0 or below. Heck even the low is above 0! 20 degree difference in highs from Friday to Sat and a 34 degree warmup on the lows! A warmup.


----------



## Thewife

We are supposed to be hitting the 50's for the next few days, with no rain! That's a warm up!

Your temps are just slow torture!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Slow? What's slow about it. It hits pretty much as soon as one opens the door!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just looked at the thermometer and it says, 1.5! It's on the plus side!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Slow? What's slow about it. It hits pretty much as soon as one opens the door!


I meant slow torture for ME!
It hits you when you open the door, you got to go out and work in it, you come on here and post those evil numbers and I get cold!
Now I gotta go put on another layer!

I guess the step brats were trying to whine to a friend about our winters! She laughed at them, she is from Wisconsin!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I guess the step brats were trying to whine to a friend about our winters! She laughed at them, she is from Wisconsin!


 She would laugh about a complaint on your mild winters! Just show/tell step brats my weather. That ought to freeze them up good!


----------



## wynedot55

your right cows have tobe milked an fed no matter how cold it is.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the step brats were trying to whine to a friend about our winters! She laughed at them, she is from Wisconsin!
> 
> 
> 
> She would laugh about a complaint on your mild winters! Just show/tell step brats my weather. That ought to freeze them up good!
Click to expand...

I give the boy your weather reports every morning! He sure don't whine about our cold!



> your right cows have tobe milked an fed no matter how cold it is.


After hearing about Kiitys weather and chores, all three of the kids have thanked us for having beef instead of dairy!


----------



## wynedot55

but a dairy is so much more fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There's chores to be done either way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH called he is sending the cow feed home but, he didn't open the door to the feedbin. So out I went to open it. That means crawling across a 2x6 over and 8 ft drop to open the door. I can not reach around to hook it, it's out of my reach, so I hope the breeze we have doesn't blow it shut!  There is a reason I usually make him open it!


----------



## wynedot55

i take it your feed storage is above your tiestall barn.an that you have to climb up in it when you need to push the feed down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i take it your feed storage is above your tiestall barn.an that you have to climb up in it when you need to push the feed down.


You got it! Someday there will be a slanted floor in the feedbin so it flows by itself. I'm not holding my breath though!


----------



## wynedot55

i can solve your prob w/o having to put a new floor in it.just buy 2 feed tanks with flexaugers.an install auto feeder system in the barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH would love to. No place to install them that wouldn't cause other problems though. _No auto feeder either._
Door stayed open and the truck is here unloading.


----------



## wynedot55

i reckon im just lazy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Windchill warning has taken affect and schools are canceling their after school activities. I wonder if school will be cancelled tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

awwww come on kitty is kutekitten an peanut that bad togather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, Kute Kitten loves school and isn't happy when it's cancelled, that's all, nothing major. Just an upset kid over no school.


----------



## wynedot55

guess  im weird then.because i always hated school.an the older i got the more i hated it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's the way of most kids. Kute Kitten is the different one.


----------



## Thewife

The sun is out!
The house is getting too hot, had to open the door!
Instead of going out and getting something done, I just want to nap!

I guess it's just a geographical thing?
Hearing school is being closed because of cold winds is hard to imagine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Got the call that school is off tomorrow due to the expected cold temps! Kute Kitten is bummed out!

It's so cold here that all I want to do is nap!


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that kutekitten is bummed out.but she can play school tomorrow with miss peanut.


----------



## Thewife

Didn't get my nap! 
I was on the phone to one of those no speak english service people, and dad stuck his head though the door and yelled for me? 
And he can't figure out why I'm always crabby when he comes over?

Step brat is coming over, she will might cook dinner and maybe clean the kitchen! 
The question of the evening, should I warn her about the big spider living behind the two shot glassas on the counter or should I just wait for the scream?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I must behave, I must behave.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I must behave, I must behave.


But do I have too? 
I am, the Evil step mom!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty says dont tell her about the spider.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot, Do you see anywhere where I said that?


----------



## Thewife

Would Kitty say something like that?
So bummed..
She isn't coming tonight, maybe this weekend. That will give me some time to feed the spider up and put a little more weight on him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot said:
			
		

> kitty says dont tell her about the spider.





			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Would Kitty say something like that?


I don't see where I posted something like that. I think wynedot is putting words in my mouth.  I could however be thinking it. 


It's fridgid here this morning! It was -20 at 4 a.m. and now it's -25! Just a light breeze but, with these fridgid air temps that really takes it down fast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pulled up book work that I was working on yesterday. I lost half of what I had done!  I knew I had lost some when I had the computer problem but, I had thought that I had saved things a couple of times in between there! 

_Now, the dumb thing has less on it than the last time I know I saved? I double check the backup on the usb thumb drive and it has all the work I did yesterday, when it didn't before? This is going to be a llllooonnnggg day!_


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I decided to go on strike this morning, and did not get up with Hubby's alarm clock, so HE could sleep longer! He's a half an hour late for work and I got an extra hour of sleep! Bruiser must have liked the plan, he had to be pushed out the door and now he's napping!

Kitty, I think computers like to mess with our heads! I still haven't been able to bring myself to make my new calving chart since it deleted the last one! 
The fact I got my new glasses the other day and I can't see worth poop doesn't help much! Somebody messed up some where, I go back Saturday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I think computers like to mess with our heads!


I do think your right! 

Good luck getting your glasses straightened out. You do know computers are involved there too?  Can't get away from them now-a-days.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Good luck getting your glasses straightened out. You do know computers are involved there too?  Can't get away from them now-a-days.


It's a computer take over, just like in the Scifi movies!
My computer told their computer about all the work I need to get done, and they are conspiring against me?
Maybe the guy that told my son there are cameras in his ebox watching him, is right?


----------



## wynedot55

i was lazy this morning an slept in since it was so cold.it was good because the fire was loaded an putting out alot of heat.still have chores todo.then have to go to a meeting tonite.an hopefully then ill know if ill get to get a tractor or cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, it's a computer take over!

wynedot, I'll take your cold weather!


----------



## Thewife

Well ####!
No rain, gonna hit 50 today!
It's also foggy and there are air stagnation advisories everywhere!
By the time I get a good fire going, they will probably put on a burn ban here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our high for today is -8-you're killing me with your warm temps!

What do you keep finding to burn? You just burned the other day. Have you been stockpiling it due to the weather?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Our high for today is -8-you're killing me with your warm temps!
> 
> What do you keep finding to burn? You just burned the other day. Have you been stockpiling it due to the weather?


This place has been logged twice in the past 20+ years, and never cleaned up! In order to make real grass growing pasture, I dig up stumps, pick up sticks, and burn and burn and burn! Add in the giant blackberry bushes, that some one never sprayed and the trees that just have to fall in the midddle of any area I get cleaned up, and I can pretty much find stuff to burn EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That would explain it! About the only way to get rid of that stuff is burning!


----------



## wynedot55

i think she keeps clearing brush all the time.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i think she keeps clearing brush all the time.


Well, playing on the tractor is much more fun than house work, fixing fences or anything else I SHOULD be doing!


The boy helped me fill in a few escape routes from one chicken coup! I might have some real eggs again!


----------



## wynedot55

i always like playing with the cows.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i always like playing with the cows.


Me too, but they would rather eat than play fetch or any other fun games! The do like my fires and hang out with me sometimes, leaving me many fresh piles to step in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think she keeps clearing brush all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, playing on the tractor is much more fun than house work, fixing fences or anything else I SHOULD be doing!
> 
> 
> The boy helped me fill in a few escape routes from one chicken coup! I might have some real eggs again!
Click to expand...

I hear you!

:bun Some fresh eggs!


DH came home at lunch time. It was dead at work so he had them send someone else down to run the feedmill and came home to fix the silo unloader. The auger broke this morning. He was crabby when Kute Kitten and I went out for chores because he had to climb up and down the silo 5 times. What? Did he think we are a stupid as he is? The high today reached -8 on Sat. (2 days from now) it's supose to be +20 and he wanted to fix it now?


----------



## wynedot55

i bet he was crabby being out in that mess.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet he was crabby being out in that mess.


Crabby because nobody followed him out. Just because he came home early doesn't mean I'm changing my plans for the day. 

Chores and milking done. DH and Kute Kitten went out and fed the heifers corn silage. That will help them keep warm tonight. Then come the end of milking when they came in I said that we still had a calf to feed. DH had fed her earlier and he said no we don't. I said oh yes we do. He didn't think she needed the third feeding tonight. She got it!


----------



## Thewife

I found more of my desk! (what a mess)
Still haven't found my new bank card. The machine ate mine the other day, said it was expired? Supposedly they sent me a new back in October?



Dad used to go out early weekend mornings to get things done, never bothering to tell us. Then he would be crabby because us kids were not out helping him? I guess we were supposed to just follow him around?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-28 so far this morning! Not sure on windchill. On the radio it's running in the -30 to -40 range. The school has it 7 degrees warmer than we are so I can't go by theirs today. Last day of this crap and then it will warmup into the 20's and then on into the 30's come mid-week. Hopefully, if they change the forcast it's to the raise the temps and not lower them!

thewife, they do send new ones of those cards. I know we just got the new debit cards for one account yesterday. It kind of surprised me as I hadn't paid attention to the expiration date because credit cards usually run a couple of years.

_DH took my van to work today as his diesel pickup gelled up on him this morning!  My van doesn't even have the heater to plug it in but, it started! I'll have to try to start the truck at chores time and let it run for a while. He did put some stuff in the tank but, that doesn't help what's in the line! _


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good morning!
Poor Dad.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Bruiser moved his bed to the middle of the floor, I think I will leave him there, he is sleeping!

They had to have sent me a new card if I have used it a few times this past few months? I am guessing since I usally just bury it on my desk, I probably pulled out the old one the other day? 

I have four more little cubby holes on my desk to clean out and then it's on to the one I try to ignore the longest, "farm stuff!"!
(I can feel my mother glaring at me, she was a book keeper before computers! I know she would not approve of my "just stash it for now" system!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How did you get Bruiser to sleep so late? 

I hate bookwork too! But, it seems everything requires some sort of book work now a days!

_That kid was on again. It's been awhile but, she was sitting right here beside me.  School has been cancelled due to the fridgid cold weather again today!_


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its 22 here this morning.an yes kitty i know its not as cold as yall are.we only had the diesel to gel up in the tractor once about 30yrs ago.better keep miss kutekitten an miss peanut in the house today.went to the meeting last nite.an they dont know what they want todo.so they asked us to give them 3wks to decide.an i just told them they bettere take the deal or itll cost them more of we splitt the deal up.


----------



## Thewife

Bruisers has already been up and out and played for awhile! Now he's just storing energy so he can be under my feet during morning chores! We weighed him last night, 24lbs! Thankfully Hubby has taken over the job of moving his crate at bedtime!


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

Sorry I've been absent...doing some stuff for a friend out of town a couple days a week and just not having the time for playing on the computer! DH is home today, though, and ooo, boy, do I ever have a list of chores for us to do, including washing my car since they don't expect any moisture from the sky for at least a few days. Also need to muck out and repair the chicken coops and runs...our snowstorm took a toll and I haven't had time to get out there. I'm still grateful I'm currently unemployed...my chores list would totally overwhelm me if I was still working full time during the week!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> .we only had the diesel to gel up in the tractor once about 30yrs ago.


There are special winter fuel blends to help but, it doesn't always cure the problem especially when it's this cold out. 


Evil dog!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hi, all,
> 
> Sorry I've been absent...doing some stuff for a friend out of town a couple days a week and just not having the time for playing on the computer! DH is home today, though, and ooo, boy, do I ever have a list of chores for us to do, including washing my car since they don't expect any moisture from the sky for at least a few days. Also need to muck out and repair the chicken coops and runs...our snowstorm took a toll and I haven't had time to get out there. I'm still grateful I'm currently unemployed...my chores list would totally overwhelm me if I was still working full time during the week!


Sounds like someone is keeping busy even layed off! Glad to hear from you.


----------



## wynedot55

we got diesel before winter set in .an hasd them put the additive in it so it might not gel so bad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we got diesel before winter set in .an hasd them put the additive in it so it might not gel so bad.


But, your diesel blend is different than ours in the winter. We get a winter blend-it's formulated different. Truck drivers from the south only make the mistake once on thinking they have enough of that southern fuel and don't need to fill. 

But, in these extreme cold temps fuel does still gel especially, when one for gets to add the additive when fueling up!


----------



## Thewife

I forgot we had duck hunters coming this morning! The dogs are already hyped up and I haven't even stepped out the door yet!
(I don't want to go out there)

Never heard of diesel gelling? Is that a wait til it warms up thing, or does it cause damage?

Hi Amy! I noticed the tree farm is open! There is a couple of mud slides way up on the hill above me, I wonder how much road damage they got!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Generally, no damage caused. One needs to warm the vechicle up, either by waiting for the weather or by artificial means. I may try to start it later but, I don't know if he plugged it back in or not. I'll find out at chores time. I'm not going out there in this weather to check! 

Can we fast forward into tomorrow's weather?


----------



## Thewife

> Can we fast forward into tomorrow's weather?


I want the weather they promised yesterday. It never did get above 40 and they changed our todays 50+ to 45!
That's just waay to cold!
(quietly sneaking out now)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's currently -4 outside. Tomorrow is suppose to be a low of +13 and a high of +22! Notice the + signs!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

your temps are starting to get somewhat better sat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your temps are starting to get somewhat better sat.


Somewhat? I think more than somewhat! That is back to normal! :bun I know you think it's cold but, after several days of sub zero weather even for highs, I'll take it! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

i know ill be glad when our temps get back in the 50s for highs.i have yet to go do my work.last time i looked the temp was 30 here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know ill be glad when our temps get back in the 50s for highs.i have yet to go do my work.last time i looked the temp was 30 here.


So, why aren't you out doing your work? 30 is great right about now!


----------



## wynedot55

for you yes  but i like it tobe atlest 40 so i dont freeze something off.an make my hands hurt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, for the hands, I've found little cloth packets of rice work! You just stick them in the microwave for a bit to warm them up and put them into your gloves.


----------



## Thewife

I had to let the wood stove go out, so I could clean it. 
Didn't get it up and going before I went down for my nap! My house is cold!

And that 45 "they" said we were going to get, "they" lied again! 
It's 35?


----------



## wynedot55

they lied here to  it was supposed tobe 42 today.but it only made it up to 36.we have an ash dump try on our heater.just push the ash down an dump the try.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-7 here now, we had a high of +2. I'll take your 30's!


----------



## wynedot55

well i want 50s easier to work in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Farmer Kitty

+1 at 4:30 a.m. and it's now (6:10) +3.7! We are above zero even this early in the morning! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

i know your happy to see temps on the plus side.hopefully your temps will keep rising.its 46 here now.maybe you can let the girls play outside for a few today.


----------



## Thewife

It's like 30 out there!
I had to go out and find Bruiser some food, it wasn't to bad! 
Of course I am not awake yet and I didn't have to go far! My poor brain probably did not have a chance to even register that I was cold!
I am sure it will when I go out to feed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls will be going out to play today! 

I talked to my SIL this morning and we commented about it being above 0. She said, "And I just put my summer clothes away."


----------



## wynedot55

now thats just too funny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thought you would get a big kick out of that. 

Someone said the other day that they hoped the beaches would be opened this weekend with highs in the 20 range.   It is a 40+ degree warmup! Heck, at +1 this morning when we got up it was a +29 degree warmup from 24 hours before!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you got a good warm up.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Chilly and gray here this a.m., and our burn piles are smoking just a tiny bit so hopefully will go out today. (Darn, too, as I wanted to burn some papers that my dumb shredder can't handle. Seems like they always peeter out on me.)

Not too many farm chores outside for me today, although I do plan to add another half a bale of white pine shavings to the big coop today. The shavings I got are a little weird...they remind me of layer crumbles, rather than shavings, but at least they're not sawdust, and they're clean and dry. Oy. DH fixed my outdoor runs yesterday finally (the snow took out the smaller one), so now everyone can go outside whether I let them range or not.

For me today, the big chores are devising spreadsheets or worksheets to capture data on feed purchased/used (cow and chicken), egg production, and cow/calf data. I have neon bright clipboards for the eggs and feed so I can hang them in the garage, and a binder for the cow/calf data. I love getting organized...must be a New Year's thing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How great that you can get the chickens out all the time again! Mine will be happy when I get back out there and turn them out into their run. They have been locked in all week. Now, the coop needs cleaning.


----------



## wynedot55

you can get the girls to clean their coop.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No. I'll clean it. If they did it, I would probably have to round the chickens up or they wouldn't move the feed bins to clean, I'm sure. After them being locked in there all week it needs a good cleaning!


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.an ive always let my neices an nephews do things.even if i had to go behind them an redo things.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I do some things that way but, if the coop isn't cleaned fully and they dump shavings then I end up wasting the shavings. I'll do it.


----------



## wynedot55

that makes sense then.i wish i had lil1s.but ill never marry.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby brought up all those big bales for me the other day, one had a couple of broken strings, no biggie!
I "might" have left a gate open, giving all of the weaners access to those bales! They really enjoyed it!
The one bale exploded when I tried to pick it up today! I will be forking hay to the weaners for the next few days!

Kitty,  Your right, some chores it just don't pay to have the kids! But sometimes it's good when they don't follow instructions!
I had wrote alfalfa instead of local on a list of things for the boy! Basically, I told him to feed 7 bales of alfalfa, a day, to eight heifers? These were the 3 string, 100+lbs alfalfa bales! 
I was so glad he didn't follow my instructions!

Amy, I will have to look up this "getting organized" thing, I've never heard of it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've had trouble with the silo unloader in the big silo since it broke down the other day and DH fixed it. Now, he's telling me I'm letting it down to far. All of a sudden I don't know how? If I crank the unloader up 15 times to take the load and feed and crank it down 10 times and have trouble with it being stuck right away, have I let it down to far? I've always been able to let it back down what I've cranked it up.   DH is feeding cows right now. I hope he has trouble! Then it won't be just me! My luck will be it will work fine for him. Of course, he just came out of it so he could have fixed whatever was the problem too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Amy, I will have to look up this "getting organized" thing, I've never heard of it!


I've heard of it. Tried it. Have trouble keeping it. To many hands in things around here.


----------



## Thewife

Unless you can go to them with a broken hunk of metal, they never believe something isn't right!
And of course, then it was your fault!

Actually, I'm pretty organized! 
If it's paper, it's in the house!(some where)
Everything else, is outside!(some where)


----------



## amysflock

I tend to be a very organized person. Co-workers are always amazed to see my desk at the end of the day (uh, when I was working!) as I'd put everything away. I can't stand to work in chaos, cook in chaos, sleep in chaos, etc.

Got my outside chores done: more shavings to the chickens, beet pulp soaking for the cows, car washed and carwashing tools/hose put away. (That's something my DH never does...he leaves out whatever he takes out...hate that!)

Now, I'm off to the library for some pleasure reading materials, and maybe I'll get a latte on my trip, too!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I decided to try that "organization thing"! I picked up a bright pink file box for all the stuff Hubby thinks needs stored on my desk! You know, the kind of stuff he expects ME to find, the moment HE needs it!  




> I can't stand to work in chaos, cook in chaos, sleep in chaos, etc.


I think some one needs, more land, more cows, a few more kids ( DHs are considered the eldest child, even though they rarely act it) and a puppy!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Just went out in DH's work shoes and my robe to let my chickens out and say good morning to the cows...it's cold, about 25 degrees! That was unexpected!

DH came home yesterday with a haylage bale, so we had fun getting that monster into place in the paddock with brute force, a logging choker (cable with a molly on it) and DH's 4x4 pick up truck. Yikes. We will bless the day we have a tractor. I got the giggles so lost a bunch of strength...hate that!


----------



## Thewife

Amy, you posted the same time I did!

I read your blog about the haylage bale! Sounds like it was a lot of fun!  
Even with a tractor, you still gotta touch it, get rid of the plastic and pray for the smell to leave your skin!

Hubby wants to some day get all the equipment we need to make haylege here! I figure if he ever does, he can take over feeding!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all finally found out what the water leak was.an it wasnt the water hydrant.its oh so much worse.its a copper line that goes into the house.that joker splitt in 2.an we dont have the stuff here to fix it.an we arnt that good at sweating copper back togather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We replaced all of our copper pipes with PVC, we couldn't sweat them very well either.

DH needed some stuff in town and I needed a few things so off we went. I thought we were going 20 miles. We went 50! Went to a different town than I expected! Managed to get what we were after.


----------



## Thewife

The step brats are coming tonight, and the spider is GONE!
Hubby wants carrots, but won't go dig them up?
Something about the me moving my sweet geese in to the garden?
They are just little birdies!

Kitty, we went into town last night, I was all prepared to check out fabric at Wally world for quilts! Our Wally world doesn't have a real sewing section? They have one little area of the basics, I think Safeway has more sewing stuff than they do!


----------



## wynedot55

i doubt if we can change it to pvc since its all copper where the leak is.but we will see what has tobe done to the pipe.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, not all Wally world's have material. I found that out looking for Kute Kitten's quilt. 

wynedot, you would have to replace the whole works not just the bad part.

We have another calf arriving tonight. It's another blue & white possiblity.  She's not due until the 30th so maybe it's a heifer? Do I dare hope for blue & white? Silly DH was looking in the book work for her due date. What difference does it make? The calf is coming tonight.


----------



## wynedot55

kittt the copperline is a heck of a mess.it runs to the water hydrant then it goes under the house an along side the house.i dont know what my dad was thinking when he let them do the plumbing like that.hopefully we can get it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Copper underground? Pipes are normally used for that, or so I thought.


----------



## Thewife

I didn't think copper was used for under ground either! Unless it's one of those weird Texas things? Ya know, like the mythological beefmasters!

Kitty, I was really hoping our Wally world had fabric, or at least a new zipper for my fave cold weather jacket! They didn't even have that! I might have to venture further out into the real world!

Saying "I hope your baby is blue", does not seem right! 
So I will just say, I hope it's what you want!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning everyone,

Chores and milking done and DH off to work. Kute Kitten has a scheduled day off of school today. She is busy picking up toys and motivating Peanut to help her so they can have a friend over. 

We had two calves born last night.  

_Forgot to mention the girls slept until 7:45 or so. I was able to lay back down and catch a nap! :bun_


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

A friend came out yesterday and helped Hubby get a few things knocked off his "to-do" list! They raised the gate, so I can fill in that mud hole! They cut down the big tree at the corner, so I can dump fill on the crumbling hill!
And hopefully they didn't use up all my fuel so I can do these things!

Kitty,  why the   and the  for your new calves?


----------



## wynedot55

yes i know its strange to have copper underground.but for some strange reason thats the way they did it.they are working on it now.an its a bugger to fix.so is kutekitten getting miss peanut in gear picking toys up.you never did say if the new calves was bulls or heifers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are working on it but, it's going slow.

Check my calf thread out.


----------



## wynedot55

will do  they got the waterline fixxed an the water back on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> will do  they got the waterline fixxed an the water back on.




_Girls have their toys picked up. I called the friend's house and ended up leaving a message. Then vacuumed the floors while I could still find them! _


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm stuck! I have 95 squares done on the quilt but, haven't sewn a square for over a week. I asked Kute Kitten if she was going to put more together and she just doesn't feel up to it either. Maybe I will sew more together and add them on to the start I have. If someone would just set the squares up I will sew! 

Maybe, I'll sew some more totes. I have a SIL that was considering ordering some of the trivits to put up on the wall behind the stove. I wish she would, that would give me a change of pace!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you an kutekitten are on quilt burnout.take a break an do something else for awhile.the girls are doing good today.i bet peanut is ready for an hr bath.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like you an kutekitten are on quilt burnout.take a break an do something else for awhile.the girls are doing good today.i bet peanut is ready for an hr bath.


Quilting is an addiction!
If you have the fabric, you want to sew!
That's why I have to keep mine hid in boxes, buried in the closet, and I can't stop at that cool fabric shop in town!
Try chewing gum!


I'm late for feeding, it's like 32 out there!
Isn't that too cold to be outside working?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like you an kutekitten are on quilt burnout.take a break an do something else for awhile.the girls are doing good today.i bet peanut is ready for an hr bath.
> 
> 
> 
> Quilting is an addiction!
> If you have the fabric, you want to sew!
> That's why I have to keep mine hid in boxes, buried in the closet, and I can't stop at that cool fabric shop in town!
> Try chewing gum!
> 
> 
> I'm late for feeding, it's like 32 out there!
> Isn't that too cold to be outside working?
Click to expand...

I'm not having a problem wanting to sew, it's choosing the triangles to put together into the squares! thewife, you're right it's an addicition!

32 is not to cold to do chores. The weather people say we may hit 30 on Wed :bun but, back to the deep freezer this weekend.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Another chilly one here. The small trough had about 1/4 inch of ice in it, ground is frozen, but the cows, calves and chickens are happy as can be, and the sun is out. They're saying it's supposed to hit 46 degrees in Chehalis (30 min south of here) today...thewife, wanna take bets on whether it'll happen?  (I'm leaning toward no, since they've been so far off the past few days.)


----------



## Thewife

No fuel!
Gave the boy all of my cash to go get some fuel for my tractor, he put it in his tank to make to the bank to cash his check! Ya know the bank that is closed today! 

Kitty, first it's the triangles, then it's the the squares, then it's sewing it all together! Soon you will be done and wanting to start another! You are addicted! 

Amy, I can't believe how wrong they have been lately! It seems like they have been at least 10 degrees off! I just hope they don't forecast any 30s! That would put us in the 20s! I know that is too cold to work in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Milking Grass did not go well tonight! Three on and then kick. Caught my injured arm, OUCH! Out came the nose leader. She is out of a family of cows that is tempermental to say the least. There's one in her background that went nuts! We were shipping cows that day and when the trucker arrived I asked him if he had room for one more. He knew right away we had a trouble maker or I would have added her to the list the night before when I called. She went.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you need to keep using the nose hooks on old grass.that or send her to the dairy sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh she'll get the nose leader alright! Tied right to her back leg with her nose to her side.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, first it's the triangles, then it's the the squares, then it's sewing it all together! Soon you will be done and wanting to start another! You are addicted!


Are you trying to tell me I can't piece until I get the squares done? If so, I'm being naughty! 

As for wanting to start another, there's Peanut's. I already have some of the material for her's.


----------



## Thewife

Yep, your a quilt junkie!

When your done with Peanuts, you might want to start making them for the grand kids and any one you think you might want to give one too!
I only have 3 months to get step brats done!
2 months to get the other one done!
And I am up to 2 years behind on the other 4, I was hoping to make!
Yea!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Yep, your a quilt junkie!
> 
> When your done with Peanuts, you might want to start making them for the grand kids and any one you think you might want to give one too!
> I only have 3 months to get step brats done!
> 2 months to get the other one done!
> And I am up to 2 years behind on the other 4, I was hoping to make!
> Yea!


How could I pass up the cute frog material for her? Oh, and the lilypads to go with? 

You need to get your material out!


----------



## wynedot55

your gonna give peanut a lifetime reminder that she likes froggies.


----------



## Thewife

If all these other people liked frogs the way peanut does, I would have those quilts done!
I found a pic of the frog quilt I made for the neice, I will see if I can get it on here.

I can't get my material out until I get the tax stuff done!
I have until 2 days before the step brats due date to do that!
I think I might be cutting that one pretty close!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tax stuff, YUCK! 

I finished the book work for last year and have revamped things and have this year's started!  Now I have to wait for stuff to finish rolling in. 

Baby quilts aren't big. Maybe if you delay seeing the baby for a week or two?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tax stuff, YUCK!
> 
> I finished the book work for last year and have revamped things and have this year's started!  Now I have to wait for stuff to finish rolling in.
> 
> Baby quilts aren't big. Maybe if you delay seeing the baby for a week or two?


I haven't even started the book work for last year! Gotta find my desk first! (and haul fill, burn brush, file my nails, comb my hair)

As for the baby, I'm hoping I can put off seeing until it's old enough to buck bales, but I have a feeling that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tax stuff, YUCK!
> 
> I finished the book work for last year and have revamped things and have this year's started!  Now I have to wait for stuff to finish rolling in.
> 
> Baby quilts aren't big. Maybe if you delay seeing the baby for a week or two?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even started the book work for last year! Gotta find my desk first! (and haul fill, burn brush, file my nails, comb my hair)
> 
> As for the baby, I'm hoping I can put off seeing until it's old enough to buck bales, but I have a feeling that ain't gonna happen!
Click to expand...

You're suppose to do the book work all year long. But, don't worry I was behind too. (although not that far behind)  With the farm we have to have our taxes done by midnight on the last day of February. Problem, half the stuff needed doesn't have to be here until the end of January. That's 1 month for farmers to do taxes!

I do think you will be seeing the baby before it's old enough to buck bales.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's frosty out there again! 
I'll have to remember to take another hammer with me to break the ice on the trough this morning! The other one got knocked down and is now one with the frozen mud!

I'm so much better at procrastination than I am at keeping up with the books!  Not being able to see, and a computer that likes to delete stuff, didn't help matters much either! 
Once I get my stuff together, I can just sit down with my friend at the local tax office and have it all in order and filed in no time!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its cool here this morning.yall are saying dirty words when you say taxes.when ours are done.i just ask the tax man if i need to spend money this year.an if he says yes i say how much.an go spend it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We now have a new president of The United States of America!


----------



## wynedot55

yes we sure do.wonder if he will help things.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Only time will tell.


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've added two more rows to the quilt top and went to add a third row. I found it was two squares short.  Decided maybe it's time to switch threads out and work on some totebags!


----------



## wynedot55

i know you wasnt very happy when you foundout you was 2 squares short.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just shook my head.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I just shook my head.


Hmm..
So, your head shook when you found you were 2 squares short?
I think that is a clear sign of a quilt junkie!


I got fuel!
I made the boy move the compressor to the barn, so I got air!
Now if everything would thaw just a little, I can work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Now if everything would *thaw* just a little, I can work!


What's that?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if everything would *thaw* just a little, I can work!
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that's what causes the giant drops of cold water to fall on me, when I feed late in the metal barn?
And probably what causes Briser to get "not mud" muddy feet!

I really need the north side of the barn to thaw today! 
I put the weaners in the barn and gave their feed bunk to the big cow to clean out for me. If it don't thaw, I won't be able to put them back out, until it does!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, that stuff. I vagely remember it.


----------



## Thewife

The north side never thawed! I put the weaners back out there anyway!

The big cows quit digging around in the weaner feed bunk, so I forked out what hay was left, in to the tractor bucket! Now they are out fighting over the piles I dumped?
It would have saved me alot of work if they would have ate it while it was in the bunk!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The north side never thawed! I put the weaners back out there anyway!
> 
> The big cows quit digging around in the weaner feed bunk, so I forked out what hay was left, in to the tractor bucket! Now they are out fighting over the piles I dumped?
> It would have saved me alot of work if they would have ate it while it was in the bunk!


I hear you! When I'm cleaning mangers the cows are always trying to eat through what I'm cleaning out. They didn't want it before and now they want to put their noses in my way?  They just do what makes life more difficult for us.


----------



## wynedot55

thats because we work for the cows


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats because we work for the cows


Yea, and sadly, if we go on strike for more pay, we will make even less!


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.im drooling wanting to buy some more cows.got an email the other day from a guy that has 3 bred hifers an 3 bred 2nd calf cows for sale.an he only wants $9000 for the bunch.an that has me thinking.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you got that right.im drooling wanting to buy some more cows.got an email the other day from a guy that has 3 bred hifers an 3 bred 2nd calf cows for sale.an he only wants $9000 for the bunch.an that has me thinking.


Is that some more of them mythological beefmaster?

There were a couple Brahama cross heifer on craigslist the other day, neither one of my Brahama hating guys would take me to go see them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning!

It's a balmy 14 degrees out this morning.  What beautiful weather to do chores in! It's suppose to get to the upper 20's today! :bun I better enjoy it as starting on friday the temps are suppose to drop. 



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Is that some more of them mythological beefmaster?


What are those?


----------



## wynedot55

morning its cool here this morning.the cows are myths.i just dont use a camera


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Bruiser says it's too cold out there! The advantage of dogs over kids! You can push them out into the cold and shut the door! No coats, hats or gloves, needed! 

Hubby called on his way out, he ran into a bit of a traffic jam! 
A new calf was standing in the middle of the road, giving him that "what the heck are you" look! 
He waited until Mama moved it out of the way, so he could go to work! 
Oh, surprise! It's black!

I was thinking about those mythological beefmasters! Can you can feed them mythological hay and mythological grain? 
That would really cut feed costs!


----------



## wynedot55

no they love to eat hay grass an feed


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no they love to eat hay grass an feed


Darn, 
I figured if they ate mythological hay and mythological grain, Hubby would let me get a couple of them mythological beefmasters!

Of course, without pics, it's kinda hard to convince him there is such a thing as the mythological beefmasters!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no they love to eat hay grass an feed
> 
> 
> 
> Darn,
> I figured if they ate mythological hay and mythological grain, Hubby would let me get a couple of them mythological beefmasters!
> 
> Of course, without pics, it's kinda hard to convince him there is such a thing as the mythological beefmasters!
Click to expand...

You guys are funny!



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Hubby called on his way out, he ran into a bit of a traffic jam!
> A new calf was standing in the middle of the road, giving him that "what the heck are you" look!
> He waited until Mama moved it out of the way, so he could go to work!
> Oh, surprise! It's black!


I take it, it's one of yours? Congratulations but, you really should keep them fenced.  My guess is baby slipped under and Momma had to follow. 

_Oh, it was school morning._


----------



## Thewife

The cows are fenced!
We are fenced in with them!

I saw that cow looked pretty close yesterday, but not THAT close! The last two wandered around with udders ready to blow for a week! This one was just kinda bagged up!
I have always believed the first rule of calving is simply this: 
"There are no rules!"
You would think I would know that by now?

I gotta get out there and see what it is, I'm hoping for a heifer from her, but I don't know if I got my order in on time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The cows are fenced!
> We are fenced in with them!


Now I know why you don't get out much! 



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I gotta get out there and see what it is, I'm hoping for a heifer from her, but I don't know if I got my order in on time!


I have the same problem!


----------



## wynedot55

cows have the calf they want to have.not the heifers like we want them to have.i have 2 coming 10yr old cows.an i want heifers out of them bad.1 has had 2 bulls in a row.the has has a heifer an a bull.then i have 3yr old that has had 2 heifer calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just had a phone call from a neighbor who hasn't really talked much to me since late last winter. She wanted to know when I want to be nominated for the town treasure's office.  

That makes a school board position, town chairman, and now the treasure's office that people want me to run for. I keep telling them, not until the girls are older-I have enough right now. These people didn't run and/or serve until thier kids were grownup and out of school. Why do they think I should run while mine are young? 

Town board I will consider when the girls get older but, the school board, no. Not unless things change. I'm not a night person and having to be up at 4 a.m., I don't see how I could do meetings that don't get over until 10-12 at night.


----------



## Thewife

Gotta get them orders in early!
It's a Heifer!
Mama stashed in the woods to go eat, Bart showed me where it's hiding! I love that dog! 
I'm really hoping Bruiser pays attention and learns the ropes from him!




> Now I know why you don't get out much!


Yep, I've tried to watch Hubby when he opens the gate, so I can learn how to do it myself, but that snap looks really complicated!




> I just had a phone call from a neighbor who hasn't really talked much to me since late last winter. She wanted to know when I want to be nominated for the town treasure's office.


Just don't answer the phone, it makes life so much easier!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty your smart in not running for the school board.my dad was on the school board till i got out of school.an it was 1 big headache.congrats on the heifer calf.i bet she is real cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on the heifer calf! 

Yep! Those snaps are real complicated. Best to leave them alone.


----------



## Thewife

She is pretty!
I was going to take my camera out, but I might have layed down for a quick nap?  I think that was about 2 hours ago?
It's already time to do my afternoon chores!
I gotta quit forgetting to take my meds, this is getting bad!


----------



## wynedot55

most times when i sitt down in my recliner i passout.an  it sounds like you did the samething.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Meds are a good thing and so are naps. I missed my nap this afternoon. I usually lay down for one of those 15-20 min power naps and to get my feet elevated like I'm suppose to. 

It's just a no energy day. I know I took my meds this morning but, I have no energy either.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty your supposed to napp some while peanut napps.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty your supposed to napp some while peanut napps.


That's when I get my power nap in.


----------



## Thewife

I have to fit my naps in with Bruisers naps!
The sun was beating down on the living room floor! So I thought I would see if he would just lay down with me for a "minute"!
It must have felt good to him too! Now, he's bouncing off the walls and I feel like I lost the day!

Meds are a good thing if you remember to take them! I am supposed to take mine on an empty stomach, so I changed when I take them. I think I have forgotten more these past couple of weeks, than I have taken!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My empty stomach one I take first thing in the morning. I only have to take it once a day and if I forget the darn thing I really drag all day.


----------



## Thewife

I always figure I will take it with my last swig of cold coffee in the cup! Then I forget and make another hot cup, and so on! By the time I've had a few cups, I am ready to head out and my meds are the last thing on my mind!

I just hung a note on my computer, to remind me to take them! Without these meds, I drag all day, and I really feel the cold! 
Not something I should be missing this time of the year!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

Milking and chores done. DH off for the day. Peanut settled in a recliner resting-she is sick! Kute Kitten getting ready for school.

I have no clue what I'm going to get done today, with Peanut sick it has changed the plans from grocery shopping to staying home.


----------



## Thewife

Git down, you want out, you want in, git down, quit chewing on your bed, git down, quit chewing on the cupbord, quit chewing on my foot, git down, git back in the kitchen, why do you have to drop food all over the kitchen floor, clean it up, git down, your bed does not belong in the middle of the floor! 
Shhhh. He's sleeping!(in the middle of the floor)

Good morning 

Going to try to get more paper work organized today! 
I'm hoping if I threaten to send the boy to town to make copies, he will try to figure out why my computer and scanner are no longer speaking to each other!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Let him sleep.

I hate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Good luck getting things straightened out!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its pretty cool here but supposed to warm up.ive got to go to town to get some feed an do some shopping.hope miss peanut gets to feeling better.as for brusier id put him in the barn to stay.he is almost grown.


----------



## wynedot55

well im moving pretty slow this morning.the pullet girls almost killed me last nite tending to them.i was like your getting fed an watered cool it.hows miss peanut this morning hope she is feeling better


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut still isn't feeling better. No storyhour at the library today for us.  DH and Kute Kitten were both complaining their stomachs were off this morning. I hope Kute Kitten's behaves. She has Pom Pon clinic tonight and then they perform tonight at halftime. Hopefully, DH's behaves so he can take her. She's such a Daddy's girl. I'll stay home with Peanut.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like whatever miss peanut got is spreading though the whole bunch.hope kutekitten does great at the game tonite.an that you an dh dont get sick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

As short of sleep as we are being up with Peanut in the night for 2 nights in a row it will probably hit us the hardest! Just as we are going into the deepfreezer again.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Sick kids and hurt puppies! I think we all need to go back to bed and try again tomorrow!
I have no clue what Bruiser did to his foot, but his play has been reduced to laying in his bed, squeaking his annoying toy. He's walking better today than he was lastnight, so I'm really hoping it's nothing major.


----------



## wynedot55

the work is all done.now i can be lazy.its no fun when the kids are sick.the puppy will get better sooner or later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Poor Bruiser!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

YUCK!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just watched the weather! We currently have 24 out and it will fall from now until tomorrow morning. Bottoming out at -15. We are not expected to get above zero until Tuesday!


----------



## Thewife

They say we have a cold front coming in, they even said some might get the dreaded S word!
I just want some wind, a breeze or even a good old winter gust! 
I started the little tractor, and the diesel cloud just hung there! I'm not even going to try to scrape the slab with it today, it would probably poison me and the weaner calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't want wind as it makes things colder (windchills tonight at -25 to -30). If I could I would send it to you!


----------



## Thewife

Chores are done!
Dinner is in the oven!(Thank god for frozen lasagna)
Time to find something to do, other than book work!

Kitty, send me your wind! Our lows are supposed to get down to 24 Sunday! That's just way too cold to work in, don't you think?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'd love to have 24 on Sunday! 

I can't seem to get this wind to go your way. Believe me I have tried telling it to go but, it won't listen.


----------



## wynedot55

i hope we can get some rain this weekend.its supposed to get cold here in the morning.hows miss peanut tonite.i bet she is still napping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, she's up and still not feeling good. Neither is DH. Guess who's going to the ball game tonight?


----------



## wynedot55

from the looks of it your going to the game to see kutekitten.an daddy is going to stay home with peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, I went to the game. DH seems to be doing fine this morning and Peanut had a good night-still asleep so I'm not positive on her stomach but, I'm guessing with the good night and no fever she's fine. Kute Kitten did good with the Pom Pon and half time and then we came home. I have no idea how the game ended and don't understand basketball so that was nothing that interested me. Just sat and waited for the halftime performance the kids put on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut just got up. Her stomach is still bothering her.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We are changing the name of this place!
Bruisers foot is still bugging him, two of my other dogs have hip and knee problems. The other dog is getting old and lazy and all my cows are getting old! Adding in Hubby's bad back and all my health problems, I think "The Geriatric Ranch" is a good name for this place!

Kitty,
The sister I don't want to see, was supposed to be here yesterday to pick up some stuff, her and her family have a stomach bug, so she stayed home! (oh, darn)
Step brat played basketball, I went to a couple of games! I never could figure out the game or why I was there!


----------



## wynedot55

its cool here this morning 37.yes kitty i know that be a heatwave for you.so ill do my work when the mood hitts me.does miss peanut drink 7up or sprite when her tummy feels bad.glad kutekitten did good with the halftime show.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The sister I don't want to see, was supposed to be here yesterday to pick up some stuff, her and her family have a stomach bug, so she stayed home! (oh, darn)


----------



## Thewife

I don't want to go out and feed!
It's 32 out there and I can't get warm in here! I know the tractor tire will need air, just the thought of taking off my gloves to do that, makes my fingers cold! That's if I can find my gloves, I snuck them in the boys laundry, I may never see them again!
Oh, and Hubby is duck hunting, so the dogs are in one of their tizzys! 
Where is spring?


----------



## wynedot55

we know things has tobe done.an the cows have tobe hayed an fed.bro put out 6 bales of hay wed or thurs.an the cows are out grazing hunting green grass.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we know things has tobe done.an the cows have tobe hayed an fed.bro put out 6 bales of hay wed or thurs.an the cows are out grazing hunting green grass.


If I could trust our weather, I would put out more bales! 
One good down pour and they just lay down in it, and wait for me to bring out more!

I can see some green grass in the hay field! I think the ducks that are swimming down there, really enjoy it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

32 is beautiful weather and I wish we would see it again! Go do chores.  You need the bale feeder rings. Then they couldn't lay down in the hay. 

Wynedot, do you ever feed the round bales? Or is your job the day to day graining, water tubs, etc.?


----------



## Thewife

> 32 is beautiful weather and I wish we would see it again! Go do chores.  You need the bale feeder rings. Then they couldn't lay down in the hay.


I thought we already decided, 32 is too cold to do chores! 

If I use feeder rings, I get big round ugly bare spots! If I make a few piles, grass will grow as soon as spring comes! 
IF spring ever comes!

I was putting off doing chores until I had a big (illegal) fire going in the woodstove! It's rumbling pretty good now, I guess I can go feed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I thought we already decided, 32 is too cold to do chores!


-32 is to cold to do chores. +32 is not. Sorry. 



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> If I make a few piles, grass will grow as soon as spring comes!
> IF spring ever comes!


What's spring?


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 32 is beautiful weather and I wish we would see it again! Go do chores.  You need the bale feeder rings. Then they couldn't lay down in the hay.
> 
> Wynedot, do you ever feed the round bales? Or is your job the day to day graining, water tubs, etc.?


no i never feed the hay.because i have a bad left leg that prevents me from being able to drive the tractor.so i do the watering.an put out some feed.an keep the minerals out.as well as check the cows.an feed any penned cattle.thats why mom throws a fitt when i talk of buying a tractor.she dont want me straining my left leg.getting on an off the tractor.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 is beautiful weather and I wish we would see it again! Go do chores.  You need the bale feeder rings. Then they couldn't lay down in the hay.
> 
> Wynedot, do you ever feed the round bales? Or is your job the day to day graining, water tubs, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> no i never feed the hay.because i have a bad left leg that prevents me from being able to drive the tractor.so i do the watering.an put out some feed.an keep the minerals out.as well as check the cows.an feed any penned cattle.thats why mom throws a fitt when i talk of buying a tractor.she dont want me straining my left leg.getting on an off the tractor.
Click to expand...

I would think the clutch would be worse than getting on and off. Do they have automatic transmissions that a person can afford?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> If I use feeder rings, I get big round ugly bare spots! If I make a few piles, grass will grow as soon as spring comes!
> IF spring ever comes!


You could put your piles in the rings and then move the rings.


----------



## wynedot55

yes they do have auto trannies on tractors now.an you can afford them.


----------



## Thewife

> -32 is to cold to do chores. +32 is not. Sorry.


How do we change that rule?



> You could put your piles in the rings and then move the rings.


Sounds like waay to much work!
Of course, I missed my nap time, everything sounds like waay too much work right now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> -32 is to cold to do chores. +32 is not. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> How do we change that rule?
Click to expand...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Would someone please get DH to make up his mind! This morning during milking he said we were going to town today. He himhawed around about it until 10 a.m. Then it was to late. Now he's at it again.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i know what your going through.my mom is the same way.she will say we are going to town.so i ask when an she goes i dont know.an its usually 1 or 2 before we go.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's hard to plan anything for the day that way!


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.i like to know what im going todo that day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH went and got the mail, Kute Kitten's report card was in there. Straight A's again. :bun


----------



## wynedot55

cool she is a smart girl.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Would someone please get DH to make up his mind! This morning during milking he said we were going to town today. He himhawed around about it until 10 a.m. Then it was to late. Now he's at it again.


What's wrong with that? 
We were invited to go some where tonight, I himhawed, Hubby sat down and took a nap! He looked so comfy in my nap chair, I went to bed! We were supposed to be there right now!
Now he wants to know if we are going to the sportsmans show tomorrow! Yea, maybe, we'll see!

Congrats to Kute Kitten!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe it works for you but, I darned if I do and darned if I don't. If I start something then he decides to go. If I wait around he decides to stay. Unless it's like today, where it doesn't seem to matter. Guess I should have picked something harder to drop than sewing totebags.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Maybe it works for you but, I darned if I do and darned if I don't. If I start something then he decides to go. If I wait around he decides to stay. Unless it's like today, where it doesn't seem to matter. Guess I should have picked something harder to drop than sewing totebags.


Well, to be honest, most of the time it don't work for me! If I had known we weren't going to go, I would have gotten him working on my leaky tire instead of letting him nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. Not sure what the day has in store yet.


----------



## Thewife

Today is the last day of duck season! 
Hubby is off to the blind to spend the day with a cute young blond chick! He and her Brother are going to ditch her and her BF at blind and go where the ducks have been landing!

Kitty,  
When I asked for your WIND, I meant that invisible stuff that blows hay back in my face when I feed off the loft!
I did not want your SNOW!
I guess it don't matter that the tractor tire didn't get fixed, the burn ban is off and I didn't get the kitchen floor cleaned!
My world is white AGAIN!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

All we've been getting for snow is a light dusting that blows into drifts at the end of the driveway. If you have a white world, it didn't come from here.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i see all you 2 gals have talked about is the wind an snow.an both are no fun at all.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> All we've been getting for snow is a light dusting that blows into drifts at the end of the driveway. If you have a white world, it didn't come from here.


If your just getting a light dusting, I am pretty sure this is your snow! We got just enough to make the world white and not enough to keep me from sinking in the "not mud"!


Some of the weaners broke out of the corral! It's too cold for this old lady to work out there, so I sent the boy to fix it!
He hates snow as much as I do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All we've been getting for snow is a light dusting that blows into drifts at the end of the driveway. If you have a white world, it didn't come from here.
> 
> 
> 
> If your just getting a light dusting, I am pretty sure this is your snow! We got just enough to make the world white and not enough to keep me from sinking in the "not mud"!
> 
> 
> Some of the weaners broke out of the corral! It's too cold for this old lady to work out there, so I sent the boy to fix it!
> He hates snow as much as I do!
Click to expand...

If your world is white, believe me it's not ours. We haven't even had enough for that in the last several "snowfalls". I took some generic winter scenes earlier. I'll see when I can get them on.


----------



## Thewife

> If your world is white, believe me it's not ours. We haven't even had enough for that in the last several "snowfalls".


See, that proves it's your snow! 
Your supposed to have it, not me!
I'm supposed to have rain and wind!

I did see my first sign of spring yesterday!
One of the big dogs had a tick on him!
Yippee!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are you trying to tell me that you have the snow were suppose to have instead of us?


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

My enterprising DH has started selling firewood to help make ends meet (and over the freakishly high power bill we just got the other day), and has been on the phone and driving all over the place! More than half the huge bill will be covered with just three sales, yippee! It's nice to be married to a logger...even if we only have pellet stoves, not woodstoves. 

thewife, we had a dusting of snow here, too, but it was so light I couldn't tell if it was snow or frost and had to ask DH when he got back (he left early this a.m.). He saw a couple inches up on his job site on the Farm, though...you probably got more than we did here.


----------



## Thewife

I got another new baby!
I don't know what it is!
I was hoping for a heifer from her, but the way it was running around being a little brat, I will accept a bull!




			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Are you trying to tell me that you have the snow were suppose to have instead of us?


Yes,
And I would really appreciate it, if you would come get it!


Amy, the first thing Hubby said to me this morning was "don't look out the window!" We only got about an inch or so, just enough to be a cold sloppy pain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I got another new baby!
> I don't know what it is!
> I was hoping for a heifer from her, but the way it was running around being a little brat, I will accept a bull!
> *Yeah!!!!! :bun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me that you have the snow were suppose to have instead of us?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> And I would really appreciate it, if you would come get it!
> *Sorry but, no thanks. Just melt it away.  *
> 
> Amy, the first thing Hubby said to me this morning was "don't look out the window!" We only got about an inch or so, just enough to be a cold sloppy pain!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thewife

Sounds like it won't be melting away any time soon! Bruisers tracks from his last outing, are already covered with a new dusting!

The slab did finally thaw, so I got that scraped! Now I just have to figure out who broke in or out of the corral!


----------



## wynedot55

morning they say we are supposed to get rain for a few days.an they say its supposed tobe some freezing rain.its getting dry here so ill take any rain we can get.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's 25 out there! What isn't covered with snow, is white with frost!
I'm thinking the critters are going to get pretty hungry if I put off feeding until it all melts away, so I guess I will have to go out there sometime today!

I told the boy about the new calf, and how it was bouncing all over the place, already! First thing he asked was "Is it one of your crazy Brahmas?" He seems to think we should tag it, today?


----------



## wynedot55

id tagg it if i could safely get it away from momma.but it sounds like its to messy todo any extra work.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> id tagg it if i could safely get it away from momma.but it sounds like its to messy todo any extra work.


Mama is usually a good, calm cow! But the still wet calf was bouncing around, attacking stumps, other calves, and just being such a brat, poor mama was in a tizzy trying to keep an eye on it!

It is to messy and cold to do any work at all!
I keep the boy around just for days and jobs like this!


----------



## wynedot55

well my bro knew the bad weather was supposed to come so he took the tractor an brought in 6 or bales of hay in case the cows ran out.so he wouldnt have to go on wet fields.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby brought me up some big bales from the other barn!
Now thay are saying we have rain coming! If I don't feed the big bales out before I run out of weaner hay, the boy will be packing small bales around the big bales! 
He's gonna love that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning-just,

Kute Kitten had appointments for me to haul her to this morning. At 25 it won't stay sloppy long but, that calf sounds like she/he is full of it! 

wynedot, I'll remind you that you need the rain when your skating on ice to do chores.


----------



## wynedot55

well im not good at skating on  ice thats for sure.


----------



## Thewife

We are up to 33 and the sun is out!

Brat calf was chasing the dogs, poor mama was running around trying to keep up, thinking the big mean dog was after her calf!

The boy was glad to hear I fed in the big corral, so it will be easier to catch the Brat calf! He was not happy to hear we have to catch and retag a calf or two! 
That boy's got no sense of humor!

I want to go ice skating! On a pond, not in my feed bunks, where I have been most of this stupid winter!


----------



## wynedot55

well calves love being brats  i just got in from feeding the pullet girls an looking at the cows.an its raining an cold.good thing i have a beard or my face would be cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How did the dogs take to being chased?

You sure are fussy on where you want to ice skate, aren't you?  I do hear you though. We skate out for chores and when we go somewhere we are skating out to the main road too!

wynedot, that's what scarves are for. Or in my case, a coat with a collor that zips up and I can tuck my face in.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty thats the reason i grow beards.to keep my face warm.but then again if it was up to me id have a beard year round.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty thats the reason i grow beards.to keep my face warm.but then again if it was up to me id have a beard year round.


Yeah, but they get all iced up and wet we you go inside. I know, DH has one.

Why don't you have one year round, if that is what you'd like? It's your face and hair.


----------



## wynedot55

now dont   to hard but my mom hates beards.so i just wear it in the winter.


----------



## Thewife

The calves are tagged and banded!
I got kicked in the knee, the boy got kicked in the thigh, and Bernie got slammed into the dump truck! It went well!



> How did the dogs take to being chased?


The dogs know if there is a calf chasing them, a po'ed mama ain't to far behind! Even brave protector Bart will run with his tail between his legs from a tiny calf!



> now dont  to hard but my mom hates beards.so i just wear it in the winter.


All guys should have beards!


----------



## wynedot55

i know im more comfy having a beard.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby tells people I will divorce him if he shaves off his beard!
I don't think I would go that far! He can always live in the camper until it grows back!


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Hubby tells people I will divorce him if he shaves off his beard!
> I don't think I would go that far! He can always live in the camper until it grows back!




It's been over 20 years since DH shaved his off. Don't know why. He used to shave it off in the summer and then grow it back for bow season but, he just didn't shave it off one summer.  His beard so whatever he wants. _WITHIN REASON!--NO PONYTAILS, ETC!_


----------



## wynedot55

now kitty if he shaved it off.the girls wouldnt reconize him.my older bro uaed to wear a ponytail.but he is divorced so no 1 cares what he does.


----------



## Thewife

No ponytails? Your a meeny!
Hubby won't do the ponytail, I've asked!

I haven't seen Hubby without a beard since my first wedding, a hundred years ago!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now kitty if he shaved it off.the girls wouldnt reconize him.my older bro uaed to wear a ponytail.but he is divorced so no 1 cares what he does.


I don't know. They are used to the shock of his once a year hair cut err, shave. Every spring he has me clip it right down just shy of shaving it. Then he grows it out for a year again. Every once in a while he shocks us and lets me clip it a second time in the summer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> No ponytails? Your a meeny!
> Hubby won't do the ponytail, I've asked!
> 
> I haven't seen Hubby without a beard since my first wedding, a hundred years ago!


He doesn't look good with his beard in a pony tail.


----------



## wynedot55

when i get old im gonna let my beard grow down to my belly.if i live long enough.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

Chores and milking are done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten off to school. 

Yesterday I made three quilt squares for a baby quilt being made for a BYChicken member. I will send them out today to the gal putting it all together. That got me into the quilting mood again so, I got Kute Kitten's quilt back out again.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's snowing again! It's supposed to turn to rain later!
I reeeeally hope so!

I thought about quilting! 
Instead I went out and took down tag numbers!
I have 3 "no tags" and came up numbers that I know don't exist!  
I found a weaners tag by the water trough a while back, and figured it was going to be easy to know who lost that one! 
Yea, that tag is from a waco heifer I know I sold last fall?
Black cows and bad eyesight are just not working for me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Black cows and bad eyesight are just not working for me!


They make hair dye.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black cows and bad eyesight are just not working for me!
> 
> 
> 
> They make hair dye.
Click to expand...

Believe me, I have thought about it!

It is kinda fun to point at the whole herd and tell Hubby and the boy, we need to catch "the black one"!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black cows and bad eyesight are just not working for me!
> 
> 
> 
> They make hair dye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me, I have thought about it!
> 
> It is kinda fun to point at the whole herd and tell Hubby and the boy, we need to catch "the black one"!
Click to expand...

 Well, it's the breed he wanted and not the breed you wanted. How can he complain?


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its supposed to start freezing rain here sometime today.so that means id better get my work done pretty quick.black cows are all the same.might as well pen the whole bunch to get the 1s you want.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning all its supposed to start freezing rain here sometime today.so that means id better get my work done pretty quick.black cows are all the same.might as well pen the whole bunch to get the 1s you want.


I'm hoping if I put my chores off, we will get the rain "they" say is coming, and it will wash away the snow "they" said we weren't going to get!


Maybe some day I will dye one of them Mythological Beefmasters black and sneak it out there! I hear they have some color, not sure, never see any pictures of them.
Hubby won't know until the calves hit the ground!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Maybe some day I will dye one of them Mythological Beefmasters black and sneak it out there! I hear they have some color, not sure, never see any pictures of them.
> Hubby won't know until the calves hit the ground!


If you get out there fast enough and die the calf he may not know it then. But, of course, you would have to find one of those mythological Beefmasters first!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some day I will dye one of them Mythological Beefmasters black and sneak it out there! I hear they have some color, not sure, never see any pictures of them.
> Hubby won't know until the calves hit the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> If you get out there fast enough and die the calf he may not know it then. But, of course, you would have to find one of those mythological Beefmasters first!
Click to expand...

When the calves hit the gound, I can blame it on breeder!

I would probably have better luck finding a Unicorn than one of them Mythological Beefmasters!


----------



## wynedot55

heres a pic of those myth beefmasters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/1120_cows_012.jpg
> heres a pic of those myth beefmasters.


Hey, there's one now!  :bun

It sure is cute. I'm wondering about the one laying in the bottom right corner. It looks to be a really different color!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty thats a heifer i  bought on the cow.an i sold her to a buddy of mine at weaning last year.she has a baby  half sister that looks just like her.


----------



## Thewife

WOW, they do exist!

Nice baby!

More please!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> WOW, they do exist!
> 
> Nice baby!
> 
> More please!



Don't hold your breath, we value you to much and it may take him a few more months to take and post another pic.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, they do exist!
> 
> Nice baby!
> 
> More please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath, we value you to much and it may take him a few more months to take and post another pic.
Click to expand...

But, if I don't start asking now, it could be YEARS instead of months, before he posts another one!


----------



## wynedot55

ok yall are asking for it   ive got a few old pics i can post.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I managed to match a bunch more squares for Kute Kitten's quilt. And finished the strip that was two squares short. I even managed to sew three more and could have had more but, the machine said it was maintance time? Didn't I just clean it all out and oil it? Geez, that's one demanding piece of machinery!


----------



## Thewife

I have another baby!
I really wish they would give me a chance to get this stupid chart figured out! Or at least tell me who it is that lost their tags!

I printed up the list of cows that I should have, got over there, and could barely see the darn thing! I guess it's time to wear my glasses to the barn! (if I ever get them)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations! :bun

Let me guess, it's black.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Congratulations! :bun
> 
> Let me guess, it's black.


Might as well be black, it's another dark brown one? 
The only one that has been true black, is the first one? He's the one who made my knee turn pretty colors!


----------



## wynedot55

you really need to buy a beefmaster bull.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you really need to buy a beefmaster bull.


 Tell her DH that!


----------



## wynedot55

her dh dont like beefmasters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know, that's why she doesn't have them. You need to talk him into them.


----------



## wynedot55

i doubt if his mind can be changed towards beefmasters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Then it's back to dyeing the bull!


----------



## wynedot55

she needs to learn how to AI.then maybe she can slipp some beefmaster cross calves past him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she needs to learn how to AI.then maybe she can slipp some beefmaster cross calves past him.


There's an idea for you, thewife.

We are tossing around the idea of doing our own AI here. We're having trouble getting cows to settle and that way we would have more control over when they are bred.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty im shocked to findout that yall dont do your own AI breeding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, DH has always maintained that for a small farm it isn't cost efficient. Now he is finally talking about it. I have had the instruction part (my old boss and his son had learned how and I was there when the guy came out). Although it's been many years. It's just the actual breeding that I haven't done. We do know someone who could come over and go through things with me. 

Now if he does decide to go that route it will cost more. When he took over the farm there was a tank and stuff here that his old man sold on his auction. It brought next to nothing. I had tried to get DH to buy it but, he wouldn't.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you really need to buy a beefmaster bull.


Well, I told him you we discussing the fact we NEED a Beefmaster bull!
He said, IF I can find one that will throw black calves, he will consider it! 
Of course, then I will still have black calves, might as well keep what I got!


I know how to AI! (took a class a hundred years ago!) 
I know I had a daughter!
If I had the equipment, I could have the prettiest herd!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty for your herd being in tiestalls its cost effective to AI  your cows.a tech cost $30 pre cow todo the AIing.so your cost is prolly $1500 to hire it done plus the cost of semen.there are good black beefmaster bulls out there.an they will throw mostly black calves.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know it's cost effective but, get DH to see that. Either way we have to pay the seman cost. With hiring it done we have to pay the arm service too. Then there is the bookwork. Some of those guys could be doctors by their writing.

No beefmasters here. It's dairy cows.  Besides, I want BLUE & WHITE calves.


----------



## wynedot55

then breed everything to milking shorthorn bulls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then breed everything to milking shorthorn bulls.


I've been trying! It just isn't working! We have the one in my aviator and that's it. The rest show up as either the wrong color or bulls. Speaking of which, the more I look at that last bull calf the more I think he is an awfully dark blue.  I'll have to track him closer as he growsup as sometimes they lighten as they get older. Hmm, I wonder if the SIL can manage to send pics via email?


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she can send you pics of his growth.better not let her steer him just yet.he might make a bull.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, he will be steered. That is their market and we don't want him as a bull as he would be related to too many in the herd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. DH off to work. Kute Kitten's breakfast is on the stove-pancake. Peanut's up.  

Our weather is taking a turn for the better!


----------



## wynedot55

morning it rained an froze here over nite.an its 25 here right now.an some places got down to 15 an 17.goodthing i did everything yesterday.i wont be going out today less i have to.because they dont want me going on the ice.did miss peanut have pancakes as well.an did her tummy ever get to feeling better.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Our snow is GONE!
We are supposed to have some am showers, but I can live with that! 

Finally got my new glasses back, last night!
It's amazing, they changed the lens for the eye that "I told them" was worse than the other, and I can kinda see!
Gonna try to go through some paper work, if I can read the dates on the receipts, I might get something done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, I'm glad you have your glasses back! Now to adjust to them.

wynedot, Peanut's tummy is just fine. She had cereal for breakfast.

We got down to -18 last night. Tonight's low is expected to be +17 A huge difference!


----------



## wynedot55

so glad her tummy is fine.im shocked she didnt have pancakes with peanut butter on them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> so glad her tummy is fine.im shocked she didnt have pancakes with peanut butter on them.


She asked but, due to the fact that she had already been snacking, I knew she wouldn't eat much so I told her no. After all she already had half of DH's breakfast.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats what i call smart mooch off daddy an eat most of his breakfast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats what i call smart mooch off daddy an eat most of his breakfast.


She does it on a regular basis but, this morning it was breakfast on the go as he had to be to work early.


----------



## wynedot55

i know she didnt like him having to eat in a rush.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know she didnt like him having to eat in a rush.


He took it with him. She doesn't like him leaving period!


----------



## wynedot55

she sounds like another lil girl i used to know.when my 1st neice was a baby an i mean baby.she hated me an pappa leaving her.an it didnt matter if she was with her momma daddy or grandma.she would bawl till we took her with us.an she started doing that at 2 or 3 months old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut's only just started it. Kute Kitten on the other hand did it from baby on. It got so bad that we would wake her up to see DH before he left for work or I had a hellish day with her. Phone calls didn't work either.


----------



## wynedot55

well 1 thing is for sure.you know they love their daddy an want tobe with him.


----------



## Thewife

There...
Everybody is fed!
Can I take a nap now?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> There...
> Everybody is fed!
> Can I take a nap now?


Yes!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There...
> Everybody is fed!
> Can I take a nap now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...

OK, if you insist!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There...
> Everybody is fed!
> Can I take a nap now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, if you insist!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, if you insist!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Forgot to disconnect the stupid phone!
Why must people call at nap time?

Guess I could go tag yesterdays calf?
Maybe even find out what it is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Why must people call at nap time?


I have no clue but they do. Phone can be quite all day until naptime and then bingo. The phone rings.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Guess I could go tag yesterdays calf?
> Maybe even find out what it is!


And it is......?


----------



## Thewife

Another heifer?
I admit, I need to do some replacing, but this is getting kinda ridiculous!
7 calves! 6 heifers, 1 bull?

It was my nephews wife that called and woke me up, then she came up to use my computer to do her taxes. I don't think she liked it when I told her if she didn't want Bruiser to attack her kid, she should keep him out of the kitchen!
What did she expect from me, she interrupted my nap time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Don't complain about heifers. If you don't need them all you can always sell them-they generally bring a better price here. Or they are suppose to be better eating. Bulls are more limited.


----------



## Thewife

They don't seem to being a better price around here!
This might just work out for me!  I used to just keep a handful of heifers and sold any I didn't like, for beef! Hubby has learned I will allow some to stay, that probably should go! Last year he got smart and made me keep back more steers than heifers!


I haven't had the guts to tell him I put Waco(she earned that name) back on the chart! She was supposed to go for beef, but the two guys that were going to buy her, lost their jobs.
Yea, this is not going to go over well!


----------



## wynedot55

go ahead an send waco packing like you intended.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> go ahead an send waco packing like you intended.


If I thought I could get her into a trailer or even ran through the sale barn, without some one getting hurt, I would ship her!
She is due to calve about March! She has raised a couple of nice calves! I don't have a problem with her, it's just when others come around, she gets a little Waco!

Oh, and there is not a drop of Brahma in her, just a little Jersey!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH is off to work-early and Kute Kitten is off to school.

DH isn't happy with me this morn. He opened the phone bill last night and had a fit. It's $93.20. That includes the 1.5 M internet and unlimited local/extended community/long distance calling. It's the same charge every month. I figured it out before going on this plan a few years ago and it was costing us $40 something a month just to have the phone hanging on the wall. 

Then he figured out how many calls I average a day-4. He had the nerve to say it like that was a bad thing. I informed him he's not regulating my phone use. Good grief! All 4 of my calls yesterday were for him!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I told Hubby, Waco cow was back on the chart! He only growled a little bit! We "had" discussed butchering her for the two guys that lost their jobs and giving them a break for awhile! I figured this way, I will get a calf and if we end up with one that "needs" butchered, we know where there is some freezer space!

Kitty, 
4 calls a day? I might make that many in a month! My Hubby gave up on expecting me to make calls for him!  
I think we have a good thing going here! 
I break things, he fixes them! Making the calls is in the fix-it category!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yesterdays calls involved calling the clinic about an appointment reminder we knew nothing about and calling him on it 3 times. None of which were my calls. 

Generally, I end up doing the calling as he has problems doing it at work due to the demands placed on his time there. But, there's things like making appointments, cancelling herd health, calling his sister on bull calves,etc. that I make and then I will call friends. He doesn't even like to answer the phone at home because he has to do it at work. I tell him there he gets paid to.  I maybe at home most of the time but, that doesn't mean I have to be without contact to people around me! :/  I wonder if he took off the call he made to his brother and any he made for parts on the weekends?


----------



## Thewife

> He doesn't even like to answer the phone at home because he has to do it at work.


Then he should be used to it by now!

Hubby uses his phone all the time at work and he likes his family, so making and taking calls is part of his life!
Personally, I enjoyed the peace when we didn't have the darn thing! The machine answers it more than I do!


----------



## wynedot55

here our ph bill is $70 a month or more.an thats with caller ID call waiting an unlimited calls to anywhere in the us.an it more than pays for its self.its cold here today again.im getting tired of being below freezing.kitty my internet bill is $60 a month.an its hughesnet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> here our ph bill is $70 a month or more.an thats with caller ID call waiting an unlimited calls to anywhere in the us.an it more than pays for its self.its cold here today again.im getting tired of being below freezing.kitty my internet bill is $60 a month.an its hughesnet.


I didn't think the 93.20 for both was bad. Maybe I need to sit him down with me at the computer and go to our service providers web site and give him a realality check! 

thewife, DH has to run the office and the feedmill. There is no one else there unless one of the bulk trucks comes in to pick up a load. Sometimes, he will keep one of those guys for a while. But, otherwise, he makes the feed, answers the  phone, deals with walkin customers, and will make the recipes for the feed too. I can call him and be put on hold for 5 minutes just to have him come back on and say he will call me back.  It can be hard to put in an order of something I need over the phone as he doesn't consider us a customer. :/


----------



## wynedot55

now thats bad work for the mill.an wont take yalls feed order.i couldnt work for a mill.because i would always be getting feed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats bad work for the mill.an wont take yalls feed order.i couldnt work for a mill.because i would always be getting feed.


It drives me crazy sometimes because he will only bring home what is needed right now so, I'm always needing something. The chicken feed he will bring home a bag at a time. They are going through a bag a week. I have to tell him several days in advance just to get things like milk replacer. 

I'm considering checking the feedstore in town when I'm in next for my chicken's feed.


----------



## wynedot55

my girls go though 50lbs a week as well.an i always buy 2 sacks for them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll be glad when that green stuff is growing again and I can give them some of that. I don't give alot as I don't want to interfer with their nutrition but, it does help the feed bill and they love it. I do feed some treats now but, it's just not the same.


----------



## Thewife

> It can be hard to put in an order of something I need over the phone as he doesn't consider us a customer.


Isn't that the way things work!
Your DH works at the mill and you can't get feed!

I have a tons of fill that cold be used to fix my driveway and barn yard! Hubby spends his whole day dragging around heavy equipment that could dig up this fill!
But, now he's talking, BUYING tons of gravel? 

Oh, and the boy works in concrete, Hubby hauls big equipment, but I don't see a big cement fish pond in my yard!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> It can be hard to put in an order of something I need over the phone as he doesn't consider us a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the way things work!
> Your DH works at the mill and you can't get feed!
> 
> I have a tons of fill that cold be used to fix my driveway and barn yard! Hubby spends his whole day dragging around heavy equipment that could dig up this fill!
> But, now he's talking, BUYING tons of gravel?
> 
> Oh, and the boy works in concrete, Hubby hauls big equipment, but I don't see a big cement fish pond in my yard!
Click to expand...

Sounds a lot like my problem! But, why buy the fill if he can get his hands on the equipment to dig up the fill you have?


----------



## wynedot55

im with kitty id just use the equipment to dig my own fill dirt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

111 squares of 165 finished for Kute Kitten's quilt!


----------



## Thewife

> Sounds a lot like my problem! But, why buy the fill if he can get his hands on the equipment to dig up the fill you have?


I think this is one of those questions in life, that will never be answered!



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 111 squares of 165 finished for Kute Kitten's quilt!


WOW!
When your done, are you going it put it away til she graduates?

My new glasses mess up my depth perception, big time! Went to back up the tractor, and a little indent in the ground behind me, looked like a 20 foot wide, 10 foot deep hole! This is going to take A LOT of getting used too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Sounds a lot like my problem! But, why buy the fill if he can get his hands on the equipment to dig up the fill you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is one of those questions in life, that will never be answered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 111 squares of 165 finished for Kute Kitten's quilt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!
> When your done, are you going it put it away til she graduates?
> That is my intention. It's going faster than I planned, so far but, I recieved mine for graduation and that is what I'm planning for the each of the girls.
> 
> My new glasses mess up my depth perception, big time! Went to back up the tractor, and a little indent in the ground behind me, looked like a 20 foot wide, 10 foot deep hole! This is going to take A LOT of getting used too!
> YIKES! That is really going to take ALOT of getting used to. Are you sure they are the correct perscription?
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty your almost done with kutekittens quilt.you might as well start on peanuts quilt while your at it.thewife you need to take the glasses off while your working.


----------



## Thewife

Maybe Hubbys grand kids will get their quilts for graduation too!


I don't know if the perscription is right or wrong, I don't really have any trust in the Dr. ! My sister went through heck at another place because who ever made her lenses, made some mistakes. 

I can read now and everything else around me seems to have gotten clearer! I can even see the dust on the cob webs!

I was looking through the reading part of the glasses when I saw the big hole, so I think I need to pay closer attention to what part of the glasses I am using!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dang kitty your almost done with kutekittens quilt.you might as well start on peanuts quilt while your at it.thewife you need to take the glasses off while your working.


I thought about that, but I need to see!
The only reason I broke down and got the darn things was because when I was dragging hoses to water the cows, I could not even see if there was washer in the hose! 

I'm still not sure how much air I put in the tractor tire, couldn't read the gauge!
(Hubby did not like hearing that)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I was looking through the reading part of the glasses when I saw the big hole, so I think I need to pay closer attention to what part of the glasses I am using!


That might help.



			
				wynedot said:
			
		

> dang kitty your almost done with kutekittens quilt.you might as well start on peanuts quilt while your at it.thewife you need to take the glasses off while your working.


There's still putting them together and batting and backing and tying it all together. But, when I do have it done, I intend to start Peanut's.


----------



## Thewife

It's a sad evening!
The boy took his hammer to his old play house!
It is now pretty much a big pile of hot coals.
I'm old!


----------



## wynedot55

that just means your boy isnt a baby anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hello World, where is everyone? Come join us.

I've been sewing on Kute Kitten's quilt squares again. 

Peanut's in the bath tub. I wonder how long she'll be today or will I have to call time again?


----------



## wynedot55

its another cold morning here.ill do my outside work when the mood hitts me.kitty you know miss peanut will stay in there for an hr.an then youll have to get her out.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's cold and frosty out there!   
I think waiting until the mood hits to do chores is a good idea!




> that just means your boy isnt a baby anymore.


But, I am the mom, he will always be my baby! 
It was sad watching him knock the play house over and rip it apart, while remembering when he could fit through it's door!
I did make him let me take pictures of him with it, he is even smiling in one of them! Oh and he forgot I can make videos too! He thought I was just standing there watching him work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Only an hour? That's half the normal time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It's cold and frosty out there!
> I think waiting until the mood hits to do chores is a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that just means your boy isnt a baby anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> But, I am the mom, he will always be my baby!
> It was sad watching him knock the play house over and rip it apart, while remembering when he could fit through it's door!
> I did make him let me take pictures of him with it, he is even smiling in one of them! Oh and he forgot I can make videos too! He thought I was just standing there watching him work!
Click to expand...

The saying, "You'll always be my baby even when your eighty." is one I tell the girls.


----------



## wynedot55

i hope she doesnt get to cold playing.but you moms know your babies grow up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hasn't bothered her yet. I always endup calling time at two hours otherwise she would stay in there longer. It's like playing at the beach. Sometimes, I think she has more bottles (empty bubble bath, shampoo, etc.), her favorite bath toy, in there than there is water or kid.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she knows how to have lots of fun.she sure knows how to enjoy being 4.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but you moms know your babies grow up.


They don't grow up, they just get big!


----------



## wynedot55

well i did both


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i did both


Yeeaaa!!
And how late did you stay up playing on the Xbox the other night?


This mornings news!
Hmmm..


----------



## wynedot55

i stayed up till 6am  an besides that im an old man.ill be 44 in march.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i did both
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeaaa!!
> And how late did you stay up playing on the Xbox the other night?
> "The only difference between men and boys is the price of their toys." *Not sure who said it but boy is it appropriate! *
> 
> This mornings news!
> Hmmm..
Click to expand...

Did you feel it?


----------



## wynedot55

yeah my toys are real expensive.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So aren't DH's! 

Neighbor stopped by and stayed for a little over an hour. Thing is Peanut was due to get out of the tub. She didn't mind for a while but, then wanted out. I got her out and put Kute Kitten's PJ top on her-it was like a nighty on Peanut. After the neighbor left I put her back in the tub to wash her hair.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like the top went down to her feet.you shouldve washed her hair when you put her in the tub.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mid-calf. The way she plays she generally get soapy water in her hair so I wash it just before getting her out.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she pours water all over her head an has fun.oh the joys of being little.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i stayed up till 6am  an besides that im an old man.ill be 44 in march.


Wow, you are reeeeally old!
I think you got your math wrong though, come March you will be the same age as me, that will make you 29!


Kitty, I didn't feel the earthquake, but I am hoping the nasty head ache I was having was from that and not my glasses!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i stayed up till 6am  an besides that im an old man.ill be 44 in march.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are reeeeally old!
> I think you got your math wrong though, come March you will be the same age as me, that will make you 29!
> 
> 
> Kitty, I didn't feel the earthquake, but I am hoping the nasty head ache I was having was from that and not my glasses!
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's so old. Only 5 years older than me but, to hear him go on you would think he's 144. 

Headaches are nasty! I hope whichever is causing it, clears up!


----------



## Thewife

> Yeah, he's so old. Only 5 years older than me but, to hear him go on you would think he's 144.


I thought he was about 144 too! 
Now that I know we are about the same age, should I be feeling older than I already do?




> Headaches are nasty! I hope whichever is causing it, clears up!


My headache got so bad last night, I broke down and took some Ibuprofin and had the TV off before the news started! 
This morning my headache was gone!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot said:
			
		

> I thought he was about 144 too!
> Now that I know we are about the same age, should I be feeling older than I already do?


No! Just because he insists that he is so old doesn't mean that the rest of us has to feel so old.


----------



## wynedot55

yes ladies i really feel that old.to meny years of cows an bulls pushing me around.an too meny hard falls.


----------



## Thewife

Well, I guess you can call yourself old today!
I've been up and down the hill too many times, kicking the fire together! My knees say I can't go down there anymore and my shoulders refuse to throw any more sticks!
Now if Bruiser will figure out he needs a nap, I can get one too!


----------



## wynedot55

thats easy put brusier in his crate an take a napp.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats easy put brusier in his crate an take a napp.


If I let him wear himself out first, I get to nap longer!
He just came in, emptied his dish and curled up on his pillow!
Nap time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats easy put brusier in his crate an take a napp.
> 
> 
> 
> If I let him wear himself out first, I get to nap longer!
> He just came in, emptied his dish and curled up on his pillow!
> Nap time!
Click to expand...

I thought you were going to turn him into an outside dog?


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i have a feeling he is gonna turn into a house dog.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i have a feeling he is gonna turn into a house dog.


Aw, come on, he will be an outside dog soon enough!
Were taking baby steps here! I'd rather have him in the house with me, to slip in some extra training and bonding time, than have him take off with the big dogs and never come back! A few pups have disappeared around here!
He is still to young and stupid to understand the danger of a mama cow, and almost got his head kicked in the other day, walking up behind a cow! He thinks the creek is real cool, but he hasn't found out how deep it is, yet! 
He also thought chasing the guineas was a good idea, but I was there to "discuss" the matter with him!
I really would like to raise him to be a good dog, and not have to  SSS my own dog!


----------



## wynedot55

we all know it takes time to train a new puppy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They make kennels for outdoors but, I guess that wouldn't get you the extra bonding time. 

Of course, the question being, who needs the baby steps? Sounds to me like he has his humans trained and they need the baby steps before separation.  Aren't pets grand!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> They make kennels for outdoors but, I guess that wouldn't get you the extra bonding time.
> 
> Of course, the question being, who needs the baby steps? Sounds to me like he has his humans trained and they need the baby steps before separation.  Aren't pets grand!


Yea, he has us trained pretty good!
I don't want separation! 
A big part of his job, is being my brave protector! 

I do have 2 outside kennels! One is where I feed the chickens, and 2 dogs have their beds! The other is where I keep my feed, and 1 dog has his bed! I have to figure out how I am going to fit another bed in that mess!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I don't want separation!
> A big part of his job, is being my brave protector!


See, there it is! You won't need to find room for his bed outside.


----------



## wynedot55

since he is your protector he needs tobe inside.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> since he is your protector he needs tobe inside.


Naw, if he is going to chew some one up, I'd rather he did it outside, I don't want to clean up the mess!

He is also supposed to deal with anything that threatens the critters! I am too old and blind to be going out in my pjs packing a gun!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im moving real slow this morning.not in a rush to get the work done.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got to sleep in!
I'm not going to rush to get my chores done either! 
I forgot to tell the boy to move hay for me! Of course the bales I want to feed the weaners are at the other end of the loft! 
Hopefully we will have my new loft done by this summer, it will make my life so much easier!


----------



## wynedot55

ive already been out an fed an watered the goats.as well as fed an watered the pullet girls.even fed an watered the dog.so im done for the day.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ive already been out an fed an watered the goats.as well as fed an watered the pullet girls.even fed an watered the dog.so im done for the day.


I looked out the window and thought about going out! 
That's a start!
It looks like it might be a nice day! The sun is shining, and it's already about 40 out there! Maybe I will even get something done out there today!


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

It's clearn and cold here, lots of birdies out now that the fog has burned off. Should be decent weather for doing chores outside! I'm watching DH change my very flat tire...ran over some metal doohicky last night. Bummer. Hope it can be fixed so I don't have to replace it, as the tires are only a couple years old and in great shape (minus the flat one). Oh, and glad to see DH has to jump up and down on the tire iron to get the lug nuts off, too...he thinks I don't know how to change a tire...when in reality I can just never get the lug nuts off! 

Guess I should start cleaning the house, too, as we're having the neighbors over for an elk steak dinner tonight.


----------



## Thewife

> ...he thinks I don't know how to change a tire...when in reality I can just never get the lug nuts off!


I can't get lug nuts off either! But as long as he thinks I don't know how to change a tire, he doesn't expect me to do it and that's fine with me! 
I've been trying to convince him I don't know how to use my new fence stretcher, he ain't falling for it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I went bumming this morning. Came back home for chores and milking. DH decided he's not going to be able to get out of our driveway with our tractors so, we had to go to his buddies to get a 4 wheeldrive.  What a mess down there!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i think your hubby needs to buy a 4wd  drive tractor.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I went bumming this morning. Came back home for chores and milking. DH decided he's not going to be able to get out of our driveway with our tractors so, we had to go to his buddies to get a 4 wheeldrive.  What a mess down there!


What mess? Did I miss something?

I thought everybody BUT my dad, had a 4 wd tractor!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went bumming this morning. Came back home for chores and milking. DH decided he's not going to be able to get out of our driveway with our tractors so, we had to go to his buddies to get a 4 wheeldrive.  What a mess down there!
> 
> 
> 
> What mess? Did I miss something?
> 
> I thought everybody BUT my dad, had a 4 wd tractor!
Click to expand...

Mess at the neighbors! That place is one of those that give farming a bad name!

We used to have a 4wd tractor. It was to small so he sold it. We haven't been able to find one in the right price range so we don't have one. His buddy has 3 or 4, that I know of, so if he really needs one he just goes and talks to him. 

Wore my new pair of barn boots tonight. Got to the house ahead of DH and the girls. They found me on the floor in pain. I will not wear those torture things again! Cramps in both calves. I'm just glad I hadn't first worn them during a normal schedule for chores and come in for a break before milking. I would have woken Peanut up from her nap with my screams.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that your new boots was making your l;eggs cramp up.an the cramps was making you scream.you dont like waking miss peanut up from her napp.


----------



## Thewife

Ohh..
I spent too many years hearing dad tell me he could not do different jobs with his tractor, because it was not 4wd! When we started looking for one, the only thing I knew about tractors was, I want 4wd!
I have never found a pair of barn boots that do not cause pain! I will stick with my hunting/hiking boots!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like the barn boots because you can wash them off and they are water proof when I'm out in the slop. I had tried a different type. I won't try those again. I seem to be more prone to the leg cramps with the RLS.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I like the barn boots because you can wash them off and they are water proof when I'm out in the slop. I had tried a different type. I won't try those again. I seem to be more prone to the leg cramps with the RLS.


When I worked at the dairy, barn boots were a must!
I admit there are times around here, I am hosing off my legs, but I am not in slop enough to give up comfy feet!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the barn boots because you can wash them off and they are water proof when I'm out in the slop. I had tried a different type. I won't try those again. I seem to be more prone to the leg cramps with the RLS.
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked at the dairy, barn boots were a must!
> I admit there are times around here, I am hosing off my legs, but I am not in slop enough to give up comfy feet!
Click to expand...

I won't have comfy feet until I can go bare foot! Where oh where is summer? Even spring? I'm so tired of winter!


----------



## wynedot55

awwww kitty do you not go barefooted in the house.i go barefoot year round less i have my shoes on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> awwww kitty do you not go barefooted in the house.i go barefoot year round less i have my shoes on.


To many layers on to get the socks off and besides I usually have slipper socks on over my socks because our uncarpeted floors are cold. The basement is heated only enough to keep the water from freezing. That is all DH decided it needed when we put the furnace in-can tell he's not the one to do laundry! He has gotten more heat vents for down there but, they haven't made it in yet.

Besides, you live in a lot warmer climate.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Not fair! I'm not allowed to go bare foot! Dr says, shoes all the time! Maybe if I followed her directions, the blankets on the bed would not be to heavy and causeing pain! 

A friend is coming out today to do some bird trading! Guess I should get my chores done before she gets here?


----------



## Thewife

Wow!
Chores are done!
Got the brush fire back to life!
Birds are caught!
Hubby had breakfast waiting for me when I came in!
And, it's only 11:00?

I feel like I should be taking my nap now!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow! You have been busy. 

I slacked off this morning as my legs are still bothering and DH didn't feel all that good. We played Rummy 5000 and I won! That doesn't happen to often. 

Now, DH is out pumping pit and I'm working on a trivit order.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby is dong his part of the farm work!
He's reading the capital press, looking for equipment we can't afford!
I asked if he was going to look for Beefmasters!
He said no, in his own unpostable way!


----------



## wynedot55

i think i know how your hubby said no to the beefmasters.every1 thought i was crazy for jumping back into the reg cattle biz again.an i just paid my BBU dues for the yr $100.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. DH and Kute Kitten's breakfast on the table and I'm contemplating what I want. 

I got the trivits painted yesterday and Kute Kitten worked on the one for me that I want. I wanted each of the girls to do one for me. Peanut had done her's before Christmas but, Kute Kitten didn't get to it. She's almost done with it and then I can bake them.


----------



## wynedot55

did you ever decide what you an peanut wanted for breakfast.im having my morning drink of sprite.an if its not sprite its gatorade.ill do the chores this afternoon.finally hooked my waterhoses up so no more hauling water.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Nothing is done! I "looked at" the dirty dishes, dirty laundry and the bill I should have sent off with Hubby this morning! 
Bruiser has already been in and out a few times! Really wish I could harness his energy!

My friend took 2 males ducks yesterday and dropped off 2 guineas!
She was supposed to take a male and a female! Now she will just have to keep both males and come back for a female! (sounds good to me!)


----------



## wynedot55

now she will have to get 2 female ducks.i thought yall was gonna eat those ducks.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now she will have to get 2 female ducks.i thought yall was gonna eat those ducks.


She already has 2 gorgeous female crested ducks, and needed 1 male! I told her she "needs" the extra male incase something gets one, leaving her with no males at all!

Personally, I don't like duck! I just keep them around for slug control and lawn ornaments! 
If Hubby wants to eat them, he is welcome to do the deed! If he wants me to cut back, he will have to take a weekend off of hunting and fishing and haul them to the sale!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like youll always have plenty of ducks.because he wont want to take off an take them to the sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut had pancake and I had a baked potato. Then we headed off to town for her dental checkup (clean bill) and to take in the taxes.  Now I just have to wait for them to call that they are done and go get them, have DH sign them, mail them off. And most importantly, pray that we don't have to pay in!


----------



## wynedot55

baked tater sounds real yummy.i think im going to have tuna sandwiches for lunch.glad miss peanut passed her toofy checkup.heres hoping you dont have to pay any taxes this year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We treated ourselves for lunch and swung through Hardees.


----------



## wynedot55

hardees sounds real yummy.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like youll always have plenty of ducks.because he wont want to take off an take them to the sale.


There has to be ducks! Sold them all a few years ago and ended up with a major slug invasion! If there is a sale Saturday, he says we are going! 

OK, I know a certain person on this board is probably not going to want to hear this,(or believe that it's possible at this time) but I'm seeing signs of spring!
First there was the tick on the dog! Yesterday I inhaled my first bug! Today I heard the Redwing Blackbirds singing!
Even the nettles are starting to grow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Spring? Where's spring? You can see it? Oh I so hope I can see it soon!


			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Yesterday I inhaled my first bug!


YUCK!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Spring? Where's spring? You can see it? Oh I so hope I can see it soon!


And here I thought you were going to throw things at me!

We will probably get more snow and some good freezes, but I'm seeing the signs!
I'm off to shut the gates and cut the place inhalf! Hopefully give some grass a chance to grow! I've already noticed some trying to grow under places where the birds can't get to it!

Oh and the ducks are laying too, Bruiser has been bringing in eggs!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Oh and the ducks are laying too, Bruiser has been bringing in eggs!


I thought he was supose to be a cattle dog! I think you had better tell him the difference.  Silly puppy!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds to me like he is going tobe your duck egg fetching dog  with the ducks laying spring is on the way.youll have a whole bunch of baby duckies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I want baby duckies! I do hope to get some duck eggs this spring to hatch. As well as the chicken eggs and some guinea eggs. Oh where, oh where is spring? We did see almost 40 this weekend. But now, it's back into the cooler for a few days and then maybe 30 on Thursday!


----------



## wynedot55

my boss wont let me have no duckies.the turkies an guins make 1 heck of a mess on the concrete


----------



## Thewife

Yea, he's going to be a GREAT cattle dog! The little moron could not figure out why the mama cow was shaking her head at him, so he figured he needed to get closer? Hopefully he will learn soon, when the others run, maybe he sould too?

Hubby did not look pleased when I told him the ducks were starting to lay and we were going to have baby ducks EVERYWHERE! I think that is why he is ready to go to the sale?

Gates are shut! 
The boy and I got a big fire going! 
The laundry made it to the dryer!
Is it nap time?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my boss wont let me have no duckies.the turkies an guins make 1 heck of a mess on the concrete


So what's a little more mess then?

thewife, sounds like naptime to me.


----------



## wynedot55

thats the way i look at it.besides i enjoy fooling with them.but no duckies for me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats the way i look at it.besides i enjoy fooling with them.but no duckies for me.


Oh, well.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah so ill just buy more cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah so ill just buy more cows


----------



## wynedot55

i can step into some good deals on cows every now an then.


----------



## Thewife

I'm ready for new cows!
Mine are all piled up at the gate I closed, watching me!

I have a giant piece of chainlink I use to knock the cow pies down in the field. Should I do it now, or wait a few days for the rain they keep saying is coming? 
The boy and I got a whole bunch more stuff burnt today! Tomorrow I would rather knock out a few more stumps, than drag the field!


----------



## wynedot55

as long as your in the  cleanup pile an burn mode.id stay with that.unless you want to dragg the pasture before it rains.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I guess it depends on how much rain your suppose to get and how wet you are already. If the rain will make it impossible to knock them down then you may want to do it before. Of course, if your hoping for the rain to do the job, get the ark ready.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A new calf this morning. It's a red and white bull calf. At least this one wasn't a canidate for my Blue and white project! I'll take pics later and post them on my calf thread.


----------



## wynedot55

i have a passion for red an white holsteins or crossbreeds.its pretty cool here this morning.be glad when it warms up some.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It must be pretty cold out there, Bruiser went back to bed, in his crate?
I'm hoping I left my tractor where the sun will hit it, a cold frosty seat is not my favorite way to start the day!

I asked about dragging the field because "I was told" I need to do it NOW! I would always wait for the rain to help wash it in.
Plus, if I'm gonn be outside in the rain, I would rather be under a roof watching it come down, than working in it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It must be pretty cold out there, Bruiser went back to bed, in his crate?
> I'm hoping I left my tractor where the sun will hit it, a cold frosty seat is not my favorite way to start the day!
> 
> I asked about dragging the field because "I was told" I need to do it NOW! I would always wait for the rain to help wash it in.
> Plus, if I'm gonn be outside in the rain, I would rather be under a roof watching it come down, than working in it!


Ah, is that a case of someone who doesn't do the job telling you, who normally does the job, telling you when to do it? I hate that! Do it when you normally would, would be my advise. You have done it enough to know what works for you. Although, if the one telling you to do it is DH you may want to be ready for the grumpies.

We have no water in the house.  I ran a load of bedding from Peanut's bed at 4:30 a.m. and put in a load of fabric between 8-8:30 a.m. and the well complained. :/ Can spring come please? Even if we don't get wet like normal at least I will be able to run the hose and leave it out. I'm not running the hose today!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your day is starting rough with the well not wanting to give you water.


----------



## Thewife

I think you are right!
I'm kinda cursed when it comes to doing some things around here! Hubby knows I have been told too many times how everything I do is wrong, even when I was right, while the teller stood back and didn't even try! 
So, most of the time, I have to ask for opinions and ideas!
Hubby gets the grumpies when HE has to deal with the "teller" telling him he's doing everything wrong!


----------



## wynedot55

that sounds like what happened to my dad.he went to the bank to write a check or cash it i cant remember wich.an the teller asked my dad for id.an he goes but im mr so an so.an the teller goes i want to see your id.so madd as he was he got his id out.an the teller gose oh im sorry.your so an so hubby.an goes yes.an she said ive never seen you do bank bizz.an he laughed an said i only deal with loan officers.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby hates our bank!
If send one of my boys in with a deposit, and check written out to what ever boy goes! They will ask for ID to cash the check and will give them "our" balance on the deposit slip!  
When I say boys, I mean son, nephew, and might as well be sons, none of them have the same name as us! They are NOT supposed to do that!


----------



## wynedot55

well im lucky that they know who i am.as i deal with them mostly on the ph.unless i have to go in an do something.


----------



## Thewife

I LOVE MY TRACTOR!
The big ugly ash stump, that I thought I was going to spend the rest of my life watching rot away, is gone!
Now I just gotta wait for the darn thing to burn!

Oh, I saw a bee today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Oh, I saw a bee today!


A bee! Please tell spring to spread this way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes! We have water again!
I couldn't get the pump to prime and it sounded funny so, I waited until DH got home (late of course  ). He had trouble too but, we got it!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes! We have water again!
> I couldn't get the pump to prime and it sounded funny so, I waited until DH got home (late of course  ). He had trouble too but, we got it!


Yea water!
You got more guts than I do! If our water goes out, I will go without! I don't go near the pump house! 
Some times I will call Mr. X, but he will spend hours telling me it's from the cows drinking or something else I have been doing for 20+ years!

I got some more big stumps knocked out! I got clutch knee, so they didn't make it to the fire, YET!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our house well and barn well are separate. The house well is a hand dug well and only about 12 feet deep. I always have to watch what I run and when I run it. Once in a while it tells me, NO! :/ I've learned after dealing with it for 20+ years that trying to prime the pump isn't all that big of deal, normally anyways. If it's already lost it's prime you have nothing to loose. Tell Mr. X that it doesn't matter why it happened, you just need the cure! 



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I got some more big stumps knocked out! I got clutch knee, so they didn't make it to the fire, YET!


Rest that knee tonight and worry about the stumps tomorrow. It souinds like your making good progress!  Soon you'll have that mess cleaned up and looking good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Look! Is this what spring weather is like?


----------



## wynedot55

time to get out the shorts.your going to have a heatwave.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> time to get out the shorts.your going to have a heatwave.


I'm sure many of the college kids will have their shorts on and lawn parties will be the thing this weekend. Not me. I like it at least 60 out!

I've been painting a tote bag for an order and while waiting for the paint to dry I just added a new informational thread, Rope Trick to lay a cow down.


----------



## wynedot55

i saw that an replied to it.


----------



## Thewife

Stupid alarm clocks. Stupid burn bans. Stupid taxes. Stupid step brats.
I would try to pretend it's 5 O'clock, but I still have to feed the stupid cows!
Yesterday most of them were eating what I dropped off the loft and didn't see me put the big bale on the other side of the barn! 
So, when they heard the tractor running down the hill, they showed up at my fire, looking for their food! I had to lead them back up the hill and around the barn to show them where their stupid food was!

Kitty, you might as well take my spring like temps, I can't use them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, you might as well take my spring like temps, I can't use them!


Why can't you use them?

I do think you could use a  or   .


----------



## wynedot55

now they are just being cows.an they wanted you to take them to the hay.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why can't you use them?


I get to stay in on this nice clear day and find the spare room! It seems a step brat "might" be moving back in with us! Seeing that this is a family board I won't voice my thoughts on that!
Lets just say, I am not pleased!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you use them?
> 
> 
> 
> I get to stay in on this nice clear day and find the spare room! It seems a step brat "might" be moving back in with us! Seeing that this is a family board I won't voice my thoughts on that!
> Lets just say, I am not pleased!
Click to expand...

Make sure the ground rules are set first! You and DH own and run the household not her.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you use them?
> 
> 
> 
> I get to stay in on this nice clear day and find the spare room! It seems a step brat "might" be moving back in with us! Seeing that this is a family board I won't voice my thoughts on that!
> Lets just say, I am not pleased!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure the ground rules are set first! You and DH own and run the household not her.
Click to expand...

She would have the same rules as the boy!
Stay out of my way!
Make my life harder, I will make their lives miserable!
Make my life easier, and the world will be a better place for all!


----------



## Thewife

Well, I didn't get a darn thing done today!

I did go for walk and look at a hay pasture! Saw a lot of ducks!
If the water would go down, there might just be some grass there!


----------



## wynedot55

im moving slow this morning.an its pretty cool here as well.so ill do my work when it warms up some.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So much for 15 being our low for today! We had -1 at 4 a.m. 

I'm dealing with an idiot for the totebag. I believe it's a scam and will be calling the deal off.


----------



## wynedot55

its not easy dealing with people like that.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Laundry is done(kinda), kitchen is clean(kinda) and the bills are paid!
I've been trying to get my computer and photobucket to get along, all morning! They both need spanked and sent to their rooms with no dinner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get my computer and photobucket to get along, all morning! They both need spanked and sent to their rooms with no dinner!


 

I've had those days!  

You just need to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Oh, wait! Then you won't be able to come on here, so maybe you better not!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to get my computer and photobucket to get along, all morning! They both need spanked and sent to their rooms with no dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had those days!
> 
> You just need to http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/13272_com_bashing.gif. Oh, wait! Then you won't be able to come on here, so maybe you better not!
Click to expand...

I started trying to get those 5 pictures on photobucket, last night! I thought about throwing it out the window, but the boy said no! Then he smiled and told me it wasn't "doing anything" again! He's can be such a foul word!


----------



## wynedot55

got all my work done now i can be a lazy whomp.oh an miss kitty sweat is pouring off of me right now  an if she blows her pc up she better have the backup ready


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> got all my work done now i can be a lazy whomp.oh an miss kitty sweat is pouring off of me right now  an if she blows her pc up she better have the backup ready




Hey it's 27 degrees here. I'll probably work up a sweat when I head out shortly to do chores!


----------



## wynedot55

yes an youll have coveralls on i bet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes an youll have coveralls on i bet.


Nope.


----------



## wynedot55

all i used to go to the barn in was jeans work boots an a lite jacket.


----------



## Thewife

Fed the critters, fed myself, took a nap, now it's time to feed again!

I got part of the field dragged! Might as well finish that up, can't burn, they haven't lifted the latest burn ban yet!
Bruiser follwed me for the first few trips around the field, then I think he figured out why the big dogs stayed home!


----------



## wynedot55

well he has to learn things on his own.i bet he was tired when yall went to the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Fed the critters, fed myself, took a nap, now it's time to feed again!
> 
> I got part of the field dragged! Might as well finish that up, can't burn, they haven't lifted the latest burn ban yet!
> Bruiser follwed me for the first few trips around the field, then I think he figured out why the big dogs stayed home!


 Some just have to learn the hard way!


----------



## Thewife

Well, for a dumb dog, Bruiser is kinda smart!
I went back out to the tractor and told him he might as well stay!
He saw the others weren't with us and once the tractor started moving, he went back into the yard!
Then he decided to help push the calves out of the corral, one turned back towards him! He fell over himself trying to get away! 
Poor puppy, he has such a rough life!


----------



## wynedot55

dont worry he will learn the ropes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Milking and chores done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten off to school. Storyhour today and that's ready to go.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Milking and chores done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten off to school. Storyhour today and that's ready to go.


I got out of bed!
Does that count for "chores done"?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milking and chores done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten off to school. Storyhour today and that's ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of bed!
> Does that count for "chores done"?
Click to expand...

Sorry, but I don't think your animals would like it if you didn't go out and feed them.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't think your animals would like it if you didn't go out and feed them.


I fed Bruiser!
His food is in the cold room, all the way at the other end of house! That was a lot of work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I don't think your animals would like it if you didn't go out and feed them.
> 
> 
> 
> I fed Bruiser!
> His food is in the cold room, all the way at the other end of house! That was a lot of work!
Click to expand...

And the other dogs, the cattle, the chickens, ducks, and whatever else?


----------



## wynedot55

ill get around todoing my feeding this morning.alot depends on when the mood hitts me.yall have fun at story hour.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning (again)
Sleep sounded better than chores, so I went back to bed!

The burn ban is off! 
Gotta get my chores done and get back to work!


----------



## wynedot55

dont work to hard.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The burn ban is off!
> Gotta get my chores done and get back to work!


:bun I know what someone is doing!

Peanut like storyhour today. It was their Valentine's Day one. Then we went to the bank to open another checking account, this one for my crafts so I can do Paypal.


----------



## wynedot55

glad yall liked storytime today.an that you got your craft bank account going.how is your bussiness coming along.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> glad yall liked storytime today.an that you got your craft bank account going.how is your bussiness coming along.


January was slow but, I knew it would be. Our property taxes are due by the end of January here so things like crafts are slow and they don't even have craft shows in January. I've had some more inquiries this month and I'm hoping with the addition of the Paypal that things will pickup now.


----------



## Thewife

So bummed!
I decided buring would be bad idea!
We are in a fog bank, I can barely see the barn!

I'm supposed to ge figuring out what birds I need to get rid of.
The way I am feeling right now, they can all go!
Except the geese!
I will just keep the geese!
And the guineas!
I will just keep the geese and the guineas!
And the polish! 
I will just keep the geese, guineas, and the polish!
And a couple of ducks!
I will just keep the geese, guineas, the polish and a couple of ducks!
And maybe a couple of the bantams!
I will just keep the geese, guineas, the polish, a couple of ducks, and a couple of the bantams!
And the Australorp, gotta keep them!
I will just keep the geese, guineas, the polish, a couple of ducks, a couple of the bantams, and the Australorps!

That was easy! 
Looks like there aren't any to get rid of!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maybe you need to look at thining each type of bird out a little. You know, get rid of the extra males, weaker females, just plain mean critter so you go too, type of thing.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to look at thining each type of bird out a little. You know, get rid of the extra males, weaker females, just plain mean critter so you go too, type of thing.


Sadly, my boy agrees with you!
But he thinks ALL the birds should go with me, so he don't have to take care of them!


----------



## wynedot55

i can solve your prob.haul them all.then order 200 pullets.an 60 guienies an 30 duckies.an 30 geese.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i can solve your prob.haul them all.then order 200 pullets.an 60 guienies an 30 duckies.an 30 geese.


----------



## wynedot55

that would get her started good again


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i can solve your prob.haul them all.then order 200 pullets.an 60 guienies an 30 duckies.an 30 geese.


Well now I know what you all really think of me! You will know I did that, when I disappear! Hubby and the boy know all deep spots in the swamp!


The little black hens are good for hatching what ever eggs I want hatched(and some I don't)! Some of them are wild and some are tame. 
I'm thinking if I can catch the wild ones, I can live without them. 
It's the tamer ones that I can't seem to bring myself to stuff in a cage!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That would thin them down.


----------



## Thewife

The boy and I just wandered around in the darkness, looking for black chickens! (you'd think we were polish)
Spring must be coming, I pulled hens 2 off of nest? We could not reach one waaaaaay up in a tree, and one little hen took off,  but I think we took a BIG bite out of the population!


----------



## wynedot55

so how meny hens did you end up selling.today  is going tobe a slow day for me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. Breakfast made. A set of pillow cases made. I'm considering calling some of the neighbors and seeing if they need eggs. There's the quilt to work on. Oh, and did I say it's beautiful outside! It's 41 outside! There's cows to let out and mangers to clean, too. And hay to through down from the back barn haymow so I have it to feed heifers.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds to me like your going tobe working nonstop today.dont mess your back up throwing hay down.i bet the cows are ready to get out of the barn for awhile.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds to me like your going tobe working nonstop today.dont mess your back up throwing hay down.i bet the cows are ready to get out of the barn for awhile.


I don't know about nonstop. What gets done gets done and the rest will come. We have a real nice string of this weather so it doesn't all have to happen today. I probably will only through down part of what it takes to fill the manger today. Break it up between several days and then it won't be so much work.  

The cows will be happy to get out of the barn for awhile, this winter hasn't been good for letting them out much.


----------



## wynedot55

i know thats right.i bet they will be hard to get back in the barn tonite.good weather makes things easier to get things caught up.


----------



## Thewife

Good afternoon!
Cows are fed, birds are fed, dogs will be fed as soon as I warm up!

We ended up hauling in 26 roos, 3 hens and 11 ducks!
Mean, mean, Hubby did not want to stick around to buy me a new duck! She was blue with gorgeous top knot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good afternoon!
> Cows are fed, birds are fed, dogs will be fed as soon as I warm up!
> 
> We ended up hauling in 26 roos, 3 hens and 11 ducks!
> Mean, mean, Hubby did not want to stick around to buy me a new duck! She was blue with gorgeous top knot!


What's wrong with that man? 

I ended up throwing down and piling up 66 bales of hay in the back barn. Now, I'm set for awhile again! :bun I can only throw down between 10-15 at a time and then I have to go pile them as there is only a small area to drop them down into. But, I feel better with it all done!


----------



## wynedot55

see yall feel better after getting all the work done.


----------



## wynedot55

i see every1 is moving slow this morning.ill do my work this afternoon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow, you're on early for you (at least lately)! 

Chores and milking are done. Fed the cows heavy this morning in the hopes of lightening this afts chores. Not sure what today is going to bring, more sewing I'm sure.


----------



## wynedot55

i do get up early some days.being semi retired i can sleep in till 830am.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i do get up early some days.being semi retired i can sleep in till 830am.


Lucky you. I do think it maybe time for a nap though!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's kinda quiet this morning, without all them roos crowing!
I just hope the one that would hang out on the back deck and crow while I try to nap, is GONE!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It's kinda quiet this morning, without all them roos crowing!
> I just hope the one that would hang out on the back deck and crow while I try to nap, is GONE!


Nap interruptions just should not be allowed. I hope he is gone too.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> It's kinda quiet this morning, without all them roos crowing!
> I just hope the one that would hang out on the back deck and crow while I try to nap, is GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Nap interruptions just should not be allowed. I hope he is gone too.
Click to expand...

I kept 2 of the bantam roos, if he is one of them 2, the bantams will be caught and put in pen!
If it's the black polish roo I kept, I will just have to learn to sleep through it! He's kinda spoilt!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> It's kinda quiet this morning, without all them roos crowing!
> I just hope the one that would hang out on the back deck and crow while I try to nap, is GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> Nap interruptions just should not be allowed. I hope he is gone too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept 2 of the bantam roos, if he is one of them 2, the bantams will be caught and put in pen!
> If it's the black polish roo I kept, I will just have to learn to sleep through it! He's kinda spoilt!
Click to expand...

I know why the black polish roo stayed!  Besides, you need a roo if you want chicks. One needs chicks to replace the older hens. Just like with cattle, if you intend to keep at it you need babies!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH and the girls went to the feedmill to clean the office this morning. I'm tired of this. They won't hire him help. He runs the office and the feedmill. Whereas, the main mill has four people that run the mill (more automated then DH has and they don't put much more tonage out than he does), somone who runs the office, and a cleaning crew that comes in. I have decided that I'm taking my chickens feed business to the compitition! It will cost about $1.50 more a bag but, enough is enough! DH does the cattle feed so I can't pull it but, I can my chicken feed!


----------



## Thewife

What kind of lame excuse to they have for not hiring help? Can he write you a check for cleaning?

I figured it was time to give Bruiser a little lesson in life!
I put him outside, and went back to bed! I heard him body slam the door a few times, but decided he'd live!
He did get some revenge! There are old rotten gunny sacks, old hay ropes, bones, sticks and who know what else, piled on the deck, waiting for me to cleanup!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What kind of lame excuse to they have for not hiring help? Can he write you a check for cleaning?
> 
> I figured it was time to give Bruiser a little lesson in life!
> I put him outside, and went back to bed! I heard him body slam the door a few times, but decided he'd live!
> He did get some revenge! There are old rotten gunny sacks, old hay ropes, bones, sticks and who know what else, piled on the deck, waiting for me to cleanup!


No, he can't write any checks. The main office does that. He doesn't even get mail delivery there, it too goes to the main office. I have told him to run it by the head a-- about hiring me for cleaning but, I haven't heard a thing.

I think it's time Bruiser has a pen.


----------



## Thewife

I find it odd, Hubby can keep his office clean(his dump truck), but you leave something in the truck he drives to work, there is a good chance it will get buried, never to be see again!

I thought about building a pen for Bruiser! It has been interesting seeing what he finds around here and piles on the deck! I'm thinking, if I just keep a garbage can next to the deck and toss the stuff, as he piles it up, I should have this place cleaned up in no time!
Except for sticks! He's been bringing them in the yard, just like the red dog! If they would bring in bigger ones, I would never have to cut fire wood again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I find it odd, Hubby can keep his office clean(his dump truck), but you leave something in the truck he drives to work, there is a good chance it will get buried, never to be see again!*DH's shop is a mess. Tools left where ever he used them last. But, the office at work is now clean. *
> 
> I thought about building a pen for Bruiser! It has been interesting seeing what he finds around here and piles on the deck! I'm thinking, if I just keep a garbage can next to the deck and toss the stuff, as he piles it up, I should have this place cleaned up in no time!
> Except for sticks! He's been bringing them in the yard, just like the red dog! If they would bring in bigger ones, I would never have to cut fire wood again!
> *You'll have to teach them bigger is better!  *


----------



## Thewife

> You'll have to teach them bigger is better!


I will be good, I won't say what comes to mind....


I may have a small problem!
I took the black polish rooster I kept, out to meet the black polish hen that does not stay in the pen!
He ran her off! How do I explain the birds and the bees, to a chicken?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> You'll have to teach them bigger is better!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be good, I won't say what comes to mind....
> 
> 
> I may have a small problem!
> I took the black polish rooster I kept, out to meet the black polish hen that does not stay in the pen!
> He ran her off! How do I explain the birds and the bees, to a chicken?
Click to expand...

HeHe. Caused you to bite your tongue, did I?

Hmmm, good question!

_BTW--Where is everyone?_


----------



## Thewife

> BTW--Where is everyone?


I'm guessing they are not out getting the ash bucket for me, so I can clean the wood stove? Maybe bringing in some wood too?


----------



## amysflock

Hey, thewife...maybe the Polish took "wooing" lessons with Brewster, huh? The big boy sure doesn't have proper courting manners, that's for sure. He often resorts to catching my hens by a tail feather in order to breed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hey, thewife...maybe the Polish took "wooing" lessons with Brewster, huh? The big boy sure doesn't have proper courting manners, that's for sure. He often resorts to catching my hens by a tail feather in order to breed!


Hmmm, I wonder if that is why my hens' tails are sorely lacking! The pullets' tails are fine though, and their eggs are fertile. Maybe the pullets cooperate more.


----------



## wynedot55

i see yall have been busy chittchatting while i was gone.i bout real over when i noticed yall added 2 pages


----------



## wynedot55

i see yall have been busy chittchatting while i was gone.i bout real over when i noticed yall added 2 pages


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I see you were envious enough to add your post twice!


----------



## wynedot55

no my isp shutdown for a sec an it db posted.an i tryed to delete the post.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hey, thewife...maybe the Polish took "wooing" lessons with Brewster, huh? The big boy sure doesn't have proper courting manners, that's for sure. He often resorts to catching my hens by a tail feather in order to breed!


At least Brewster, tries!
I'm hoping my Black polish figures out all the other roos are gone, and he can now be a roo! He was kinda low in the pecking order, spent most of his time in the shed where I keep the feed! 
Gotta admit, he was smarter than the rest and very well fed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no my isp shutdown for a sec an it db posted.an i tryed to delete the post.


  Tell the ISP to behave. I can but, I'll leave it.


----------



## wynedot55

thank goodness its not dialup.we stay connected 24/7.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm on DSL and stay connected all day unless I'm not home. I do shut it down at night.

Today is the day! I ran the waterhose from the barn to the house. I did one load of laundry yesterday and ran the well dry twice during it so, it's time for the hose. I will run all the loads today and catchup the dishes that fell behind due to the lack of water. Then hopefully things will be good for a little while. The well usually benefits from having water pumped into it too and lasts longer before I have more trouble with it. 

Problem is my legs are bothering already this morning. By nightfall, with all the stairs I will be doing today, I will be in pure misery.    If we ever build a new house it will have the laundy upstairs on the main floor!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby and Bruiser let me sleep in!
(OK, I threatend Hubby and ignored Bruiser)

Kitty, is someones old age is rubbing off on us?
I need to scrape the slab today, and my foot and hip are already  killing me! 
I talked to Hubby about putting a real "gas pedal" (yea, I know it's diesel)on the tractors, so I could use my whole foot, I think that might help a little! 
An escalator to the loft would be nice too, but I won't hold my breath on that one!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, is someones old age is rubbing off on us?


Could be.  



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> An escalator to the loft would be nice too, but I won't hold my breath on that one!


One would be nice to the basement but, like you I won't hold my breathe.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I talked to Hubby about putting a real "gas pedal" (yea, I know it's diesel)on the tractors, so I could use my whole foot, I think that might help a little!


Depending on your current peddle, you could be right! It could change the way your sitting and that could help with your foot and hip!


----------



## Thewife

I tried to convince Hubby a new tractor would REEEALLY help! 
My big tractor is too big and my little tractor is too small, I think I need an inbetween, just to clean the barn! But, as you know, he never likes any of my ideas!(beefmasters, alapacas, quit answering the phone when his daughters call) 


There is snow on the hill?
The news is reporting school delays?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> There is snow on the hill?
> The news is reporting school delays?


Oh, Oh. Look out!

We're getting rain today.  Not good, not in February in WI!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all old grandpa has been out an fed an watered the pullet girls an nanny.fed an watered the bull.got soakling wet.an its raining so ill stay in today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That is the same rain band that is hitting us.


----------



## wynedot55

yes its a big rain band.supposed to rain off an on here till wed.


----------



## Thewife

What a wonderful sunny day!(if you can ignore the cold, cold wind)

I dug out one of the ugly stumps I "could" see from here at my desk! Gonna see if I can get the other one, as soon as the dryer is done and I can switch loads!


----------



## wynedot55

just dont work to hard digging stumps out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What a wonderful sunny day!(if you can ignore the cold, cold wind)
> 
> I dug out one of the ugly stumps I "could" see from here at my desk! Gonna see if I can get the other one, as soon as the dryer is done and I can switch loads!


Someone else doing that chore called laundry!


----------



## wynedot55

im glad i dont have to wash clothes.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> just dont work to hard digging stumps out.


I'm too old to work to hard, that's why I have the tractor!(and the boy)


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im glad i dont have to wash clothes.


Your day will come. Hopefully later rather than sooner too.


----------



## Thewife

> Someone else doing that chore called laundry!


Yep and now I guess I will finish it and maybe even put it all away where it belongs!
(Hubby will never find it)

I didn't mind the hail that turned the world semi-white!
But now, it's snowing, EVERTHING is white!
How in the hoot am I supposed to pick up sticks and rocks if I can't see them?


----------



## wynedot55

youll have to wait till the snow melts.todo things like that.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> youll have to wait till the snow melts.todo things like that.


But, but, but...
Working outside, is my only excuse to ignore housework!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youll have to wait till the snow melts.todo things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> But, but, but...
> Working outside, is my only excuse to ignore housework!
Click to expand...

 I hear you!


----------



## wynedot55

yall are funny


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yall are funny


Says he who doesn't do housework!


----------



## wynedot55

i dont mind doing some housework


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall are funny
> 
> 
> 
> Says he who doesn't do housework!
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!



Scrubbed the kitchen floor, then let Bruiser in!
(that was a big waste of time)
Most of the laundry is put away!
Even cooked dinner for Hubby!
(bet he's gonna ask what I broke today)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I did the kitchen floor yesterday. Looked at it this morning and wondered if I really did it or if I dreamed it.  

Supper tonight was the left over turkey dinner from last night. No it wasn't the wild turkey.

Laundry is washed. Two loads left to dry tomorrow-odd things. It's folded and separated into piles according to whose it is on the table in the basement with the permanant press hanging on the bar. That's put away enough isn't it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Chores and milking done. DH off. Kute Kitten off. BIL coming to pick up calf. Posted pics on Picture thread already. 

I have 13 squares left to make for Kute Kitten's quilt. She put them together last night. I hope I can get them sewed between today and tomorrow. 

thewife, did the baby arrive yet? The one you've been putting off making a quilt for?


----------



## m.holloway

well my chores done too! feed the cows, let the chickens out and got hubby to work. emily is still sleeping nad holly is home sick. it's almost time to give the cows their oranges i can hear them mooing for me. spoiled aren't they!! oh house is picked up too. after i feed the kids breakfast i need to chop the onions my hubby pulled out of the garden. then back to watching little house and touched by an angel . boring huh


----------



## wynedot55

they say we supposed to get some real bad weather round dinner.so ill have todo my work before it hitts.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I got to sleep in again! Wish I never got up! My world had a good dusting of that white stuff, it's still coming down and it looks reeeeally cold!
I guess it's a good day to stay in and pretend I am busy!




> thewife, did the baby arrive yet? The one you've been putting off making a quilt for?


I haven't heard if she has had it yet! And I have not been putting it off, I've been reeeeally busy!
(pretending I am reeeeally busy)


----------



## wynedot55

all my work is done so it can rain.bull is fed cows are watered goats are fed.the chickens are fed an watered.so im ready for the rain.can hangut here all day.


----------



## m.holloway

well i'm hanging out till about 2 then i have to get lunch ready and then start on dinner.making mac and cheese with sunday ham and bread. it's a light dinner but i think everyone will like it. at 5:30 i'll feed the cows put the chickens in and feed the dog and just a snack for kitty.then back to my 2 legged family feeding.haha


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BIL is heading back with the calf. Totally missed seeing DH who is off today but, had a doctor's appt. He should be home by now but, we haven't seen or heard from him. I sure hope they didn't find something wrong and admit him like when I dropped him off for strep throat!


----------



## wynedot55

youll see him soon im sure.


----------



## Thewife

Chores are done!
The weaners are mad at me! Instead of giving them more hay, I stirred up what is in their feed bunk and told them to enjoy!
The big cows love me! Instead of dragging the so-so bales across the loft, I gave them the good hay the weaners want!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like everything is done for the day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll see him alright. He's home but, not happy. He gets to go back tomorrow for more tests and has two perscriptions to pick up (he hates meds.)


----------



## m.holloway

hope he gets to feeling better soon.!!!!


----------



## Thewife

Had my nap!
Hubby called, I ignored the phone, the boy answered it! He told him I was napping? Now how can I say I was busy all day, if he tells on me?



Kitty, I'm glad your DH even goes to a DR.! My Hubby avoids them worse than I do! He was supposed to go back over a year ago to get his colestorol(?) rechecked. He figured he wasn't taking the meds, so he might as well NOT go back!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty im with your DH.but im supposed to take bp meds.an i do my best to forget to take them.till my mom shove them in my face.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH wouldn't go either until I dropped him off at urgent care, on the way to Peanut's dentist appt., in January 2007 for strep throat. They put him in the hospital. He had a tooth infection, flu, and strep throat and his heart rate was up and his breathing was shallow. He's been going since, when they make an appointment for him. I still can not get him to go otherwise.

I have to go if I want my drugs refilled. I don't care to go without my asthma inhalers, thyroid meds, or the RLS meds!


----------



## wynedot55

now you need all the meds that you take.


----------



## Thewife

> I have to go if I want my drugs refilled. I don't care to go without my asthma inhalers, thyroid meds, or the RLS meds!


If I didn't need the thyroid meds, I would probably stay away from my Dr. too!
I can ignore the pharmacists warnings, but when the nurses start calling me, it's time to go in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

LAST SQUARE DONE!!! I have the last square for Kute Kitten's quilt sewn! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

now thats some great news.you can finish it when you have time.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm really hoping I can let the big cows clean up the weaner feed bunk today.  There is probably enough hay in there for a days feeding for the big cows, but the spoilt little brats have reached the point they expect me to turn it over or add more, so they can pick and choose? 


Kitty,  what is a quilt? I have heard the word, not sure what it means?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty,  what is a quilt? I have heard the word, not sure what it means?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

G' afternoon!

Sicker'n a dog today, got me a bad chest cold started a few days ago...

Which is perfect timing for having to study for a midterm in Swine nutrition and getting some statistics course homework done.  I'm surprised I made it half-way thru the week already!

Well, at least there's two more days left then I'll be able to get shut of the city and head'r home for a week or so.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope you start felling better soon!


----------



## wynedot55

get well soon.an enjoy being at the farm.


----------



## Thewife

Yea!
7 less stumps!  
Going to head back down and see if I can pop up a few more!
The boy is finally home, so he do the stupid chain! 
Then I can just sit, rather than get on and off the tractor to hook and unhook!


WildRoseBeef, hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## wynedot55

be careful pulling stumps.an dont tear the loader up.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> be careful pulling stumps.an dont tear the loader up.


Yea, I know!
I've been lectured and threatned to have it taken away from me!
I work in 1st, turtle gear! If the stump don't budge, I dig a little, if it still don't budge, I move on to the next! 

Luckily all the ones down there have come out pretty easy! (knock on stump) They are pretty water logged, so I'm just stock piling for now, they should burn reeeeeal good next fall!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be careful pulling stumps.an dont tear the loader up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know!
> I've been lectured and threatned to have it taken away from me!
> I work in 1st, turtle gear! If the stump don't budge, I dig a little, if it still don't budge, I move on to the next!
> 
> Luckily all the ones down there have come out pretty easy! (knock on stump) They are pretty water logged, so I'm just stock piling for now, they should burn reeeeeal good next fall!
Click to expand...

Now, wynedot, if she is ever going to get it done she knows she has to take care of her equipment. We know how much she hates looking at the mess and how much she likes cleaning it up.


----------



## Thewife

I do love cleaning it up! 
Got a lot done today, I even skipped my nap! 

Plus, I gotta be good to it! I was told if I do break it, I don't get a new one and I will have to feed big bales by hand!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

its cool here this morning.so i wont be rushing to get work done.with the pullet girls laying i have more work todo.i just hope they use the tubb nest i put in for them.i figured you was using the loader to pull stumps.but i see your using the tractor to pull against them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

It's 30 this morning here. 

Have the pullets shown any sign of being interested in the nest tub? I hope they use it. Do you have fake eggs in it to show them where?


----------



## wynedot55

ive lost all my fake eggs.i just put the tubb in yesterday.an im hoping they will play in it.an decide to lay their eggs there.because its very private.


----------



## m.holloway

hey everyone! our weather here is rain and no sun. I change the cows water tub for the food. they were having trouble eatting out of them i quess they out grew them. but it's working better. I'll just have to go buy a water tub now, instead of 2 feed tub. My chicken have a mind of their own. Lay the eggs at different times. I thought it was only the same time everyday. Yesterday I looked in 3 places, no eggs. I can't wait for end of feb. That's when I can order the others chicks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> hey everyone! our weather here is rain and no sun. I change the cows water tub for the food. they were having trouble eatting out of them i quess they out grew them. but it's working better. I'll just have to go buy a water tub now, instead of 2 feed tub. My chicken have a mind of their own. Lay the eggs at different times. I thought it was only the same time everyday. Yesterday I looked in 3 places, no eggs. I can't wait for end of feb. That's when I can order the others chicks.


Chickens lay throughout the day. I have some that lay in the early morning hours and a couple that don't lay until late in the day.


----------



## m.holloway

do they lay where you can find them???with only 2 chikens and i belive one is in it for the feed only, the one eggs a day is very important to me LOL


----------



## wynedot55

right now my girls are laying in the afternoon.but as more start laying that might change.as said they lay around the clock.


----------



## wynedot55

you have to leave them locked up till you think they layed all their eggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> do they lay where you can find them???with only 2 chikens and i belive one is in it for the feed only, the one eggs a day is very important to me LOL


My chickens use their nest boxes. They are also in a coop and run as we have to many prediators to let them loose. 

You could be getting an egg every other day from your girls too. They don't always lay everyday. You would have to confine them separate somewhere to find out though.


----------



## m.holloway

well when i get the ne chicks i 'm hoping that hubby somewhat rebuild the next box in our coop. the reason i let my chickens out now, they eat the bugs and other stuff out of the coop and eat less of there feed. so i don't have to buy as much feed for them and right now that's a good thing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It is a good thing. I wish I could free range my girls.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Seems bruiser got a little bored this morning, waiting for me to get up! He's been dragging out pieces of batting out of his crate since I let him out!
If he's lucky, I will make him a new bed before bed time!


----------



## wynedot55

guess he needs to start barking to get you up an going.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Seems bruiser got a little bored this morning, waiting for me to get up! He's been dragging out pieces of batting out of his crate since I let him out!
> If he's lucky, I will make him a new bed before bed time!


A new bed with batting for him to do again? I think I would find an old rug or blanket-no stuffing there to pull out.


----------



## m.holloway

i agree on that. just got done feeding reba and sara-lu their moring snack. clean up breakfast dishes and put away. then filed paid bills. they seem never to go down .


----------



## Thewife

Can you believe that the friend I wanted to make a quilt for, had a baby girl last night? She could have waited, I am only a couple of years behind!

You all are right about the Bruiser blanket thing, it's just that through out the years, I have passed out all the old blankets and rugs to various critters, I don't have any left!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Can you believe that the friend I wanted to make a quilt for, had a baby girl last night? She could have waited, I am only a couple of years behind! The nerve!
> 
> You all are right about the Bruiser blanket thing, it's just that through out the years, I have passed out all the old blankets and rugs to various critters, I don't have any left! *Time to hit the second hand stores!*


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe that the friend I wanted to make a quilt for, had a baby girl last night? She could have waited, I am only a couple of years behind! The nerve!
> 
> You all are right about the Bruiser blanket thing, it's just that through out the years, I have passed out all the old blankets and rugs to various critters, I don't have any left! *Time to hit the second hand stores!*
Click to expand...

The nerve! 
Thats what I thought too!
Hubby's daughter is due the begining of April, I told her if she didn't hold on til my Bday, I was not even going to acknowledge the little monster! How much you wanna bet she ain't gonna do it!

I would have to leave the farm to hit the second hand stores! Hubby won't teach me how to use them little clips that hold the gates shut, says it saves him money this way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How long would she have to hold on to get to your birthday?

Oh yes, I forgot about those clips!


----------



## wynedot55

babies are born when they decide its time.an they wont wait on you to make them a quilt or blanket.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How long would she have to hold on to get to your birthday?


I don't ask for much, she would only have to hold on for a few weeks!




> babies are born when they decide its time.an they wont wait on you to make them a quilt or blanket.


That's why I don't like babies, you can't reason with them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My recommendation, start on the quilt now. 

Chores and milking done. DH is off and Kute Kitten will be before long. Not sure what I'm doing today. I would imagine some of the quilt and then there's loading and running the dishwasher. Maybe I can get the yogurt I've been wanting to make the last couple of days made?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Waiting for the bottle to heat up so I can go see if I have a calf to feed. Dad got 4 gal of colostrum, I put some in the freezer.

Woke up at 3 with a sore throat, Hubby snoring to my right and Bruiser snoring to my left! 
My goal for the day, find a moment to go back to bed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope she's doing good this morning!


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping the calf is ok.ive got to go check the hens in a few.an then go to town to get chicken feed afterwhile.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm getting ready to make MissP's mozzerella cheese reciepe. It's the first time I've made it so here's hoping it goes well!


----------



## wynedot55

hope the cheese is yummy.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning(again)

I got one nap in! 
Looks cold and frosty out there again! 
I've seen the Redwings and heard the frogs, where the heck is spring?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Heated the milk a bit past the first stage so I'm cooling it down now.


----------



## wynedot55

take your time doing the steps.


----------



## m.holloway

hello everyone!
well i finally got everything done for now. bill's paid, house picked up, 4 loads of clothes hung, and one already in. the day is great. sunny, breeze,warm just enough .the cows are happy, chickens scracthing at the ground. if your making cheese and i make bread later on for the week, then who will bring the wine.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cheese is made and lunch ate. Not sure how the cheese came out. Darn stuff is hot when done. It's cooling in the fridge and I will check it later.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Howdy everyone!

Well, its FRIDAY!! 

Still can't shake this darned cold, I figger its doing to take me another bit to fully get over it.

Anyway, sounds like I'm going home tomorrow  so 'guess that means I gotta get some "house" cleaning done...yikes! not to mention lunch!

It's sunny but foggy out, -15 C right now in the city.  Still can't believe I made it to class and back alive, felt like a walking zombie with this cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope your cold gets better this weekend!

-20 C is -4 F, if I'm reading my thermometer right! Please don't send that here! I've had enough of the neg. readings for this winter!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I hope your cold gets better this weekend!
> 
> -20 C is -4 F, if I'm reading my thermometer right! Please don't send that here! I've had enough of the neg. readings for this winter!


You should've seen when it was -35 with -50 C windchill 'round Xmas time! That was some nasty weather that went we went thru in those 3 weeks!  

BTW, this chicken noodle soup sure hits the spot.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your cold gets better this weekend!
> 
> -20 C is -4 F, if I'm reading my thermometer right! Please don't send that here! I've had enough of the neg. readings for this winter!
> 
> 
> 
> You should've seen when it was -35 with -50 C windchill 'round Xmas time! That was some nasty weather that went we went thru in those 3 weeks!
> 
> BTW, this chicken noodle soup sure hits the spot.
Click to expand...

We had air temps that were -30 to -35 F with windchills up to -50 F. I'd rather have had your temps. 

Is that homemade chicken soup?


----------



## Thewife

I love naps!
Wish they didn't have to end!

Gotta go check a heifer, do my afternoon chores and try to find the kitchen! There seems to be a chunk of thawed fish in the fridge, I think I am supposed to cook it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> There seems to be a chunk of thawed fish in the fridge, I think I am supposed to cook it?


I suppose so.  Unless you like raw fish that is.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be a chunk of thawed fish in the fridge, I think I am supposed to cook it?
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose so.  Unless you like raw fish that is.
Click to expand...

Hmm... eat raw fish or cook it?
I will have to think on that one!

My first calf heifer Shorty, is acting weird, AGAIN!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Is that homemade chicken soup?


No...soup from a can. :/ Still good though...


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

Everybody can take the day off and relax!(yea I know, dream on)
After many false alarms and long walks to the barn to check on her!
Shorty finally had her baby!
Don't know what it is, don't really care, it's up and eating!


----------



## wynedot55

its cold here this morning so im going to wait till it warms some todo my work.congrats on the new calf.hope its a heifer.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its cold here this morning so im going to wait till it warms some todo my work.congrats on the new calf.hope its a heifer.


I'm kinda torn on this one!
Mama is a 1st calfer and I think she might be out of a 1st calfer. She is what I classify as "brain dead"! That means she is calm, easy to handle and just a sweety! If it's a bull, I will have no problem shipping it! 
If it's a heifer, I might be tempted to keep her even if I should not!


----------



## wynedot55

we dont ship any heifers to the sale barn.we keep them all.an they make real good cows.thats the reason we have 90 cows an heifers right now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We keep all of our heifer calves too! 

What is wrong about one being easy and calm?


----------



## wynedot55

when they are calm an sweet she wants to keep them.that is whats wrong with a calm heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So, there's a need for replacements and if one wants to expand the herd those heifers are good. No problem.


----------



## wynedot55

right keeping heifers keeps you from having to buy cows.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when they are calm an sweet she wants to keep them.that is whats wrong with a calm heifer.


Yep, brain dead means they are good calm, critters that don't have smarts to figure out they out weigh me! That's the ones I like!

Since we are still in the process of making hay and grazing pasture, I am limited on how many critters I can keep! 
Right now I don't really like most of my herd. If I was smart, I would cull the ones that are not what I want, and just buy what I do want! 
But, I never claimed to be smart!


----------



## wynedot55

you want beefmasters.how much more land can you put into pasture an hay.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you want beefmasters.how much more land can you put into pasture an hay.


Yes, I want beefmasters! I also want to win the lottery! Since my chances on the lottery are better, I can buy the beefmasters when I do win!

As for hay and pasture, I will have to ask Hubby about the numbers, I just pick a field and work on it until it's either hay or pasture!

I Just a thought, opinions welcome!
Would it make sense to sell some of my "I don't like cows" when prices go up, and look for ones I do like, when prices go down? 
Or should I be happy with the calves I get and just keep breeding for improvements? 
One of the major problems with this place was over grazing, I am wondering if cutting back for awhile would help get things growing?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are you going to be able to get the cows you want? If so, it makes sense. But, I would still keep breeding for improvements. It will help you out when you sell them.

Are the cattle keeping the grass clipped way down or is the grass maintaining  some height?


----------



## m.holloway

hey everyone,
well the weekend is almost over. the 8 loaf of bread came out good, and i see that the cheese did well farmer kitty. sounds like thewife has things under contrl. i'm glad the the calf is doing good. and if i had the space and was able to feed extra calm heirfers i would keep them too. and wy55 you have 90 cows! that's a holy cow from my side of the world.haha guess what thanks to all of you guy input on sat we had another cattle camp just one day. reba is 500 from 435 and saralu is 515 from 450.  so i'm going to bump up the grain feed to 10 pds. or do you guys think that is to much for them since i still give them hay and they have a yard to graze on. not that there is anything green for the time. oh almost most forgot wildrose hope your feeling better!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad camp went well. I don't think I would up their grain. Too much and they just get fat, not grow more. 

8 loaves of bread! That's alot of bread. Glad they all turned out good. 

Chores and milking done. I even feed heavy so things should be easier this aft.


----------



## wynedot55

im moving slow so i wont do my work till this afternoon.id only cull my bad tempered cows right now.or 1s that disnt breed back or lost a calf.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's cold and frosty AGAIN!
I'm feeling some body else's age this morning! Went up and down the hill too many times yesterday, to throw sticks on the fire! 
If I can finish it up today, I will be able to start popping stumps tomorow and maybe finish up that area by the end of the week!

The cows do mow the top fields down pretty good.
I have 2 lower grazing fields that still need work. IF I get to redo them this year, that takes out a lot of grazing, but will add a lot for the future!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not sure of your setup but can you fence the pastures down smaller and rotate them everyday to every other day. Or maybe feed them more hay to let the grass come better. If there are animals in your herd you don't want, getting rid of them will help the pasture but, watch the prices when you sell. Don't jump to sell and catch a low market price.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Not sure of your setup but can you fence the pastures down smaller and rotate them everyday to every other day. Or maybe feed them more hay to let the grass come better. If there are animals in your herd you don't want, getting rid of them will help the pasture but, watch the prices when you sell. Don't jump to sell and catch a low market price.


Other than half of one of the hay fields, I think I am about as cut up as I can be!
I am in no hurry to sell, it's just a thought that has been rattling around my head!  
Looking at those last 2 fields is kinda like looking at stick piles and stumps, I WANT TO SEE GRASS!


----------



## Thewife

They lied again!
It seems to me, we were supposed to have evening rain?
NOT MORNING SNOW!

I already fed a big bale! I told the cows to eat fast, before it gets buried!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im up an going.its pretty cool here this morning.so i wont be working till after lunch.dont have that much todo.


----------



## m.holloway

shoot my day is over, i've already feed the cows, check the chickens, put a load of clothes on line by 12:30 should be dry to bring in, went to feed store, food store, making tea for hubby, he'll eat left over from the frig. tonight .  got the night feed ready with hay measured out for tonight. oh 10 am snack for cow too! so i'm ready to go to the fair at 2:00. can't wait to get there,   straight to the dairy and goat area, they have milking one's. pretty sad  you'd think i won the lottery.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like a cattle person to me!


----------



## m.holloway

yup! those 2 cows and 2 hens just over load me


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Seems there are going to be some changes around here!
Hubby took a long nap yesterday and could not get to sleep last night? So, he has decided NO MORE NAPS?
So, I'm thinking!
He can leave quietly in the morning, and call and wake me up when HE starts work! He can then call me when HE is off work, so I can quit for the day too!
IF, I spend my whole day outside and none of my inside stuff gets done, too bad, I am done for the day! IF I spend my day inside and don't get everything done outside, too bad!
I think that will also mean, when I come in for lunch, I don't have to do anything but eat, no laundry, dishes, bookwork, NOTHING! It is my lunch time!
Not sure who is going to do the early morning or late night cow checking, or who is going to feed the baby, if he gets off early?


----------



## m.holloway

my hubby is doing school work right now. he's taking classes online to finish his law stuff, he quit that when we got married.we somewhat have a petty good half and half doing work around here, even though i think my load is bigger then his.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Seems there are going to be some changes around here!
> Hubby took a long nap yesterday and could not get to sleep last night? So, he has decided NO MORE NAPS?
> So, I'm thinking!
> He can leave quietly in the morning, and call and wake me up when HE starts work! He can then call me when HE is off work, so I can quit for the day too!
> IF, I spend my whole day outside and none of my inside stuff gets done, too bad, I am done for the day! IF I spend my day inside and don't get everything done outside, too bad!
> I think that will also mean, when I come in for lunch, I don't have to do anything but eat, no laundry, dishes, bookwork, NOTHING! It is my lunch time!
> Not sure who is going to do the early morning or late night cow checking, or who is going to feed the baby, if he gets off early?


I love this idea! Good luck pulling it off though!


----------



## Thewife

> I love this idea! Good luck pulling it off though!


Knowing how much fun I can be, if I don't get my nap, I am sure his no nap policy would not last long!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I love this idea! Good luck pulling it off though!
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing how much fun I can be, if I don't get my nap, I am sure his no nap policy would not last long!
Click to expand...

 Best revenge.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A new calf today. Another bull. He's black and white but then that's what I would have expected!  I'll post pics later as I didn't have the camera with me at chores time. I'll take it out for milking time.


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty your cows are scared to have heifers


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> A new calf today. Another bull. He's black and white but then that's what I would have expected!  I'll post pics later as I didn't have the camera with me at chores time. I'll take it out for milking time.


Congrats Kitty!
Black and white, that is surprising? 
Maybe we need to trade bulls!
I still don't know what Shorty's calf is, but so far I'm sitting at 7 heifers, 1 bull! 


Well, I didn't hurt the tractor!
But, did you know a Blue spruce branch flying at a high rate of speed can cut just like a razor blade? I have a cool 1/2 inch slice under my eye and I think it's gonna turn black and blue!
Good thing I wasn't wearing my new glasses!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> dang kitty your cows are scared to have heifers


We've had a couple. I didn't really care with this one but, the one due tomorrow I'm hoping for a heifer. It will be red and white whatever it is. DH is afraid it is dead though. 



> Black and white, that is surprising?
> Maybe we need to trade bulls!


No surprise. It was really the only color he could have been! 
You'll have to talk to the AI company on that one! 



> Well, I didn't hurt the tractor!
> But, did you know a Blue spruce branch flying at a high rate of speed can cut just like a razor blade? I have a cool 1/2 inch slice under my eye and I think it's gonna turn black and blue!
> Good thing I wasn't wearing my new glasses!


Darn it! Take care of yourself! It would have been better if the branch would have hit the tractor.


----------



## Thewife

> Darn it! Take care of yourself! It would have been better if the branch would have hit the tractor.


I think that was the problem, it hit the tractor, got pushed as far as it could go and then whiplashed back to me! I was too busy watching the tires, making sure I did not pop them on the cedar roots below me!

The boy and I got a lot cleaned up today! I even drove the tractor down into an area that used to be hard to even get the quad too!


----------



## wynedot55

why is DH  afraide the calf is dead.is she stinking already.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> why is DH  afraide the calf is dead.is she stinking already.


No. He just hasn't been able to catch it moving. He's bumped her for several days in a row now and the calf is always laying the same and never moves. He could most definately be wrong but, that is what he is afraid of.


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe the calf just isnt moving.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well maybe the calf just isnt moving.


I told him, it's not like the poor thing has a lot of room now. Only time will tell and hopefully, it's soon! She looks just like the one in kstaven's aviator except red. The one in his aviator is her daughter and they look like to peas in a pod!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Finally! I'm caught up. Busy board lastnight and this morning. Then there's that family stuff that keeps cropping up.  It's good to see the board getting busy and I hope we stay that way! 

Last good day this week. It's suppose to start snowing overnight tonight and the temps fall with windchills picking up. Sounds an awful lot like winter is returning.  Sub-zero temps and then windchills.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I won't mention what kind of temps we are "supposed" to have for the next few days! 
As my coffee is kicking in, and my head is clearing, I realized something! The boy convinced me that I need to rip out a small patch of vine maples, he even cut the branches that would have been in my way! (guess I should watch out for my eyes?)
But, he might not be home today to help me! No wonder he had such an evil smile when I said I would do it today!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all its pretty cool here.but it should warm up pretty quick.kitty your right the board has been real busy.i bout feel over when i checked my email this morning.18 emails from bycows.an i still have my work todo today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And then there's the new threads! I don't even bother with the subscribe as I check all the posts anyway-always have.


----------



## m.holloway

well florida had a funky weather, it was 31 when i got up at 5:00am this moring. and i'm still trying to catch on the posting.have to get everything done by 12:00 have to go to the shop because of car thing. have to pick up. drop off and get ready for grad night.   my older son is done with law enforcement tonight, now it's who is hiring???????


----------



## wynedot55

i sub so i know the new post during the day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i sub so i know the new post during the day.


You sub what? Law inforcement? I'm confused.


----------



## wynedot55

subscribe to the posts so i know when some1 posts during the day


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, I read mare's post and then your's. What can you expect? I just leave on tab (in browser) on cow's Home Page and then hit the refresh button to see what's been going on. 

I was really having trouble seeing OLD you as a sub law officer!


----------



## wynedot55

you couldnt pay me enough tobe a law officer.your eyes are getting fuzzy from reading to much.better let peanut read to you.


----------



## m.holloway

that was funny


----------



## m.holloway

ok off to get ready for run around, pick up and drop off. catch you guys tomorrow. when i get the camera thing done i'll post. have a good day!!


----------



## Thewife

Hay Kitty!
Give me your address, will stick a few stamps on my bull and send him to ya!

New calf today!
The count is now 9 heifer calves and 1 bull calf!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Hey all!

I'm home on the farm for a little while, kinda chilly here but can't complain.  Blasted cold is sure getting a lot better since before I got home (YAY!).

Haven't been on the internet because it was kinda nice to not have the computer on for a few days.  I've got more pics to share but unfortunately I don't have the cable with me that will let me transfer the pics on the camera to the computer...left that in the city. (oops!)

Anyway, gotta do some catch-up reading on here, looks like.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Hay Kitty!
> Give me your address, will stick a few stamps on my bull and send him to ya!
> 
> New calf today!
> The count is now 9 heifer calves and 1 bull calf!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Hey all!
> 
> I'm home on the farm for a little while, kinda chilly here but can't complain.  Blasted cold is sure getting a lot better since before I got home (YAY!).
> 
> Haven't been on the internet because it was kinda nice to not have the computer on for a few days.  I've got more pics to share but unfortunately I don't have the cable with me that will let me transfer the pics on the camera to the computer...left that in the city. (oops!)
> 
> Anyway, gotta do some catch-up reading on here, looks like.


It's suppose to get cold here too!  I'm glad your achoo cold is getting better!  

You need another cable so you don't have to remember it. 

Lots of reading to do as it's been a busy couple days. New members and questions galore!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Kitty!
> Give me your address, will stick a few stamps on my bull and send him to ya!
> 
> New calf today!
> The count is now 9 heifer calves and 1 bull calf!
Click to expand...

I really see no humor in the situation!

It's soo cold here, I just can't get myself to go out there and work! It's like barely touching 50!

Glad you cold is getting better WildRoseBeef!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay Kitty!
> Give me your address, will stick a few stamps on my bull and send him to ya!
> 
> New calf today!
> The count is now 9 heifer calves and 1 bull calf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really see no humor in the situation!
> 
> It's soo cold here, I just can't get myself to go out there and work! It's like barely touching 50!
> 
> Glad you cold is getting better WildRoseBeef!
Click to expand...

I'd love 50! It's upper 30's here and will be falling. By the end of the week we will be lucky to see teens. 

The humor is the mental image of you sticking stamps on your bull and sending him via mail!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have another new calf. I'll post pics after milking.


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on the new calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

New calf?  Congratulations!

I'd read through this thread to find out more, but I really don't feel like flipping through 200+ pages...


----------



## wynedot55

as you can see.we love to post alot here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is like our chat thread. It's where we post the day to day things we like to talk about.


----------



## wynedot55

wheres dem calf pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> wheres dem calf pics.


YOU have a lot to talk about! They are coming. First I had to catch up on the posts and PMs and you guys sure have been a gabby bunch!


----------



## wynedot55

hey now im honest.i dont take pics.but i need to start trying to take pics.


----------



## Thewife

> The humor is the mental image of you sticking stamps on your bull and sending him via mail!


Thanks Kitty, I needed that one!
Don't forget to add the mental image of me tying him up at the mailbox and putting the flag up! I'm sure the people who live there, would love that! Do you think the mail carrier will mind?


The boy messed up and came home before dark! We got all the cedar logs pulled out of that pasture!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're welcome!


Ooops!


----------



## wynedot55

your gonna kill that boy


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your gonna kill that boy


Ah, hard work is good for him!
(at least that is what I have been trying to tell him all his life!)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> wheres dem calf pics.


I concur.  MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres dem calf pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur.  MORE PICTURES!
Click to expand...

He's wanting the one of my new calf I posted over in my "A new calf" thread.

We need to work on wynedot more for pics, his are sparcse. Wouldn't mind seeing more of yours, GrassFarmerGalloway.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Sure!  I'll work on it!


----------



## wynedot55

i have a few old pics but i cant get them to download sometimes.my email aint working this morning so i cant keep up with the board.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was my morning to help out at school and I see you guys have been busy posting away! 

It snowed lastnight and now it's windy and the temps are suppose to drop. Do we have to have the really cold winter crap back? It's been so nice to see 20's and 30's.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet peanut had fun at the babysitters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet peanut had fun at the babysitters.


Oh she had fun but, it was with Grandpa. She was set for the sitter, who emailed last night to say her son was sick. I called my folks and Dad has today off so he took her. Soon I won't have to check and see if he's off or not as he's retiring. Of course, that doesn't mean he will be around either.


----------



## wynedot55

well grandpas are alot more fun than babysitters.as they love to spoil kids.tell your dad retirement is no fun.


----------



## Thewife

Good afternoon

This bottle calf stuff, really ruins my "start when I want to" mornings!
Fed the critters, laundry is almost done, kicked my fire together, now I am ready for a nap and it's only 11?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good afternoon
> 
> This bottle calf stuff, really ruins my "start when I want to" mornings!
> Fed the critters, laundry is almost done, kicked my fire together, now I am ready for a nap and it's only 11?


That's animals for you! If it's not the dog telling you to get up it's the calf. 

BTW-I wish it were only 11, it's 1:21 here.


----------



## Thewife

> That's animals for you! If it's not the dog telling you to get up it's the calf.


But, I finally got the dog sleeping in! 
Now he has to drag his lazy ___ out of bed, to go outside with me in the morning!

It's too hot out there to work, I'm down to my t-shirt!
Of course working next to a big fire might have something to do with it?


----------



## wynedot55

will you ever get done burning brush.now bottling the calf is fun.when i had bottle babies id start at 9am.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If it's to hot out for you send some of that heat this way! We're suppose to get down to -1 tonight with windchills up to -20 and a high tomorrow of 10.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> will you ever get done burning brush.now bottling the calf is fun.when i had bottle babies id start at 9am.


"done burning brush" Do those words even go together?
Between what is on the ground, what I cut down and what will most likely fall down as soon as I am done with an area, I will never be done burning brush!

The boy is not pleased with my latest plan! I decided I want to take a big ash tree down! It's right in the middle of the area we are finishing up now. I asked him if he could have it cleaned up in a week! He gave me the "your nut's" look?

Kitty, I would love to send you some of this heat, but I need the grass to grow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> but I need the grass to grow!


What's grass?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> but I need the grass to grow!
> 
> 
> 
> What's grass?
Click to expand...

I am guessing grass is that green stuff attached to all those little root balls Brusier likes to dig up, shred and leave laying around everywhere!
I don't know why I'm even bothering to clear land so grass can grow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I need the grass to grow!
> 
> 
> 
> What's grass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am guessing grass is that green stuff attached to all those little root balls Brusier likes to dig up, shred and leave laying around everywhere!
> I don't know why I'm even bothering to clear land so grass can grow!
Click to expand...

For the cattle to eat. Besides I doubt he could tear it all up and he won't be a puppy forever.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's grass?
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing grass is that green stuff attached to all those little root balls Brusier likes to dig up, shred and leave laying around everywhere!
> I don't know why I'm even bothering to clear land so grass can grow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the cattle to eat. Besides I doubt he could tear it all up and he won't be a puppy forever.
Click to expand...

He's doing a good job of tearing out everything I try hard to leave behind! 
Since he came, they have all turned back into puppies! 
Even the old red witch, gets mad if he plays with one of the other dog and not her!
I feel like I have a bunch of 2yr olds at my feet all day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> I feel like I have a bunch of 2yr olds at my feet all day!


I didn't know you started a daycare!  Why didn't you tell us? 

-2 F with the school saying -10 F windchills.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats just to nasty to go out in an work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats just to nasty to go out in an work.


Animals still have to be taken care of--even if the weather is nasty.


----------



## wynedot55

when the weather is nasty.thats the only time im glad to not be milking cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when the weather is nasty.thats the only time im glad to not be milking cows.


Yeah, but you still need to go out and feed. Although with once a day feeding you can pick a little better time.


----------



## wynedot55

yes i can pick my feeding times.an try to dodge the bad weather.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning
Looks like Smokey is gonna get fed late this morning, I might have slept in a little!




> I didn't know you started a daycare!  Why didn't you tell us?


It's worse than daycare, I can only blame myself when they are brats, and nobody ever comes to pick them up at the end of the day!


----------



## Thewife

Well, I am done with pretty much all the tractor work down there!
I WAS going to start a fire in the treed area and wander around and pick up every thing I missed!
BUT, I have a cow calving!
Guess where she is calving!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Well, I am done with pretty much all the tractor work down there!
> I WAS going to start a fire in the treed area and wander around and pick up every thing I missed!
> BUT, I have a cow calving!
> Guess where she is calving!


Right where you want to be!


----------



## wynedot55

well move her somewhere else.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am done with pretty much all the tractor work down there!
> I WAS going to start a fire in the treed area and wander around and pick up every thing I missed!
> BUT, I have a cow calving!
> Guess where she is calving!
> 
> 
> 
> Right where you want to be!
Click to expand...

Yep!
All cleaning up I did down there and she is in the area that is still covered with sticks and rocks?
I really want a heifer out of her, you would think my chances are high, considering what I have been getting! 
But you know how things go!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well move her somewhere else.


Move her?
I can see her off the back deck!
I wish they would all calve there!(after I clean it up)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well it's a balmy -2 C out (28 F)...nice day to go for a little walk, except I gotta vacuum the house first!:/

Mom just told me yesterday that I had "missed" an opportunity to purchase a few Hereford pairs (3-in-1's) from a neighbor a couple weeks ago (and they sure didn't sound like culls either)! Darn it...I'll have better opportunity to get some good pairs when I'm done school, for sure!


----------



## wynedot55

well your mom shouldve told the neighbor to hold emm till you could look at emm.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well your mom shouldve told the neighbor to hold emm till you could look at emm.


Yes, if she'd've told me sooner! Oh well, there'll be other dispersal sales.

Funny thing was, I think around that time one night I dreamt that she did buy me a few Hereford heifers...and they were contained on the lawn right in front of the house (by electric fence of course) until they'd settled in for some darn reason. :/  The heifers were more of the modern-type redneck Herfs, not the whiter necks of the traditional ones that I'm a bit partial to.  And they were heifers too...not quite what I was looking for.  At least it was just a dream.


----------



## wynedot55

well you cant beat cows calving where you can see emm.the cow dream just means your gonna buy some cows soon.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the cow dream just means your gonna buy some cows soon.


I was afraid you'd say that.


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, do you have a new calf yet?


----------



## Thewife

Yep!
Calfs already up and working hard to find the faucet!
I'm pretty sure it's a heifer!


I hope cow drams don't mean anything, I had a bad one years ago.
I had walked into the barn and there was a bony starving cow in the last pen. All I could think was "Oh yea, forgot about her".


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congrats on the new calf.

Their usually pretty nosey when hungry. I doubt she would have let you forget her. Sometimes, dreams are what we are afraid of. Maybe things were real tight at the time and you were afraid you wouldn't be able to afford to feed them. Or maybe it was a relationship you were forgetting to nurture and that is what the dream signified. Or many other options. Only you can really think it through and try to figure out what it might have meant.


----------



## Thewife

It is a heifer!
Isn't that a surprise! 10 heifers, 1 bull!
The boy and I just went down and moved her where she isn't tripping over sticks! You know, the sticks I wanted to burn today!

That dream was my wake up call! Dad had just moved out of state for 2 years. I had a farm and kid to take care of, it was time get rid of some bad habits! It did really bug me, because in the dream, the starving cow, didn't bug me. (if that makes sense)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like you listened to what the dream was trying to tell you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-10 F this morning when we got up! It's warmed up to -7 F right now. 

DH is off to work and Kute Kitten is off to school. 

I finished Kute Kitten's quilt top this morning too!


----------



## wynedot55

its cool here this morning but not the frozen north.ive been out an watered an fed everything.gonna be gone to a teachers lunchon till this afternoon.with those temps kitty you an miss peanut better stay in the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> kitty you an miss peanut better stay in the house.


   It's suppose to get all the way up to +20 F today! We have Storyhour today.


----------



## wynedot55

i know yall will have fun at story hour.im gonna be bonkers when i get home.i dont like being round teachers.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

'Mornin'!

It's -10 C this morning, and these two cats are sure happy this morning for some reason;  Mocha's a little kooky, goofing off with his new mouse and Deedee's just being a little brat.

No cow dreams last night though.   Don't think I dreamt at all...


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's Friday!
We are supposed to reach the 50s today! 

I'm really hoping to finish that pasture today and lock the cows out.
I wonder which cow is going to spoil my plans!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, no cow would get in your way! 

wynedot, your no longer a student treat them as you would any other adult.

WildRoseBeef, What did you feed them? 

We did have fun at Storyhour and I had one business owner approach me about my shopping totes and trivets. Hopefully an order will come later. She's looking toward Christmas presents and does all her Christmas shopping between now and late summer.

Then we went to the local grocery store and the owner there had talked to me about my bags before. Today he ordered one for his wife to see. 

 - I hope they like them well enough to order more!


----------



## m.holloway

hello everyone. i know it's afternoon, been busy doing this and that. well florida is going to have kooky weather again!!! we had rain yesterday enough to perk the grass and now they say we will have freeze again tonight for 2 to 3 hour. so there goes the grass again!!!!!!!. i guess i'll be pitch forking that hay again. you guys sure do have alot of sprirt to be dealing with your weather. hats off to ya!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer kitty I can't remember what I fed them, but whatever it was it sure made them a bit nutty.  All I could hear was what sounded like a stampede of horses as they raced from one end of the house to the other and back as I typed my good morning message! And then Mocha goes "mrrooww!! Mrrrrooww!" when deeders suddenly "dissapears" from his view!

What a bunch of goof balls.  At least everythings' peaceful now...until this coffee time comes around.


----------



## Thewife

> thewife, no cow would get in your way!


No, but the bull that is out there having a fit would stop me from doing anythng! He found where that heifer died, he's making some god awful noises! Bulls and blood don't go well together.

I spent the night at a friends house one night. As soon as she went to bed, her 4 or 5 cats went nut's! Across the couch I was trying to sleep on, across her desk, spilling papers everywere, down the hall, slamming in to the washer, and then back to the couch to start again!
I don't think I slept that night and my friends room was at the other end of the house, she didn't hear a thing? 
She had always wondered which one kept trashing her desk, I told her it was ALL of them!


----------



## wynedot55

i finally got back from the teachers lunchon.talked to the ag teacher for a min.an he wanted me to come by an see the new shop.an i asked him if he was still building hay rings.an if he was or could build corral panels an creep feeders.an he said they could build them.


----------



## Thewife

I'm done with my latest project! I could probably pull more stumps, but we have some rain coming and if I keep working down there, the road will turn into a bigger mud hole!

Luckily Hubby got off early, yestursdays calf hadn't figured out how to eat! Mama is really not a very nice animal!


----------



## wynedot55

you need a squeeze chute so you can squeeze her down.an then let the calf suck.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Did you guys manage to get the calf to eat?


----------



## Thewife

We have a squeeze chute!
We got her in there,(not fun) and got the calf to suck! It just can't seem to figure out how to get the faucet in it's mouth?
Poor mama was pouring milk from all 4 quarters, the calf was just licking it off as it poured out?
I think mama is feeling better now!
I just hope we don't have to try to get her in there again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds crazy to me! Poor momma she must be sore! 

Did you pen them separate so you can keep a closer eye? Or are they where you can see them enough to be able to see whether the calf is nursing or licking?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds crazy to me! Poor momma she must be sore!
> 
> Did you pen them separate so you can keep a closer eye? Or are they where you can see them enough to be able to see whether the calf is nursing or licking?


They have their own pen!

If I am not sure she's eating tomorrow, I will take baby out and try teaching again with a bottle and the couple of pints I milked out for "just in case".
Seems like I get at least one of these every year! 
I usually end up standing in the barn telling them to "find the titty"!
I am so glad I don't have any neighbors to hear me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That could be a hard one to explain!


I finished the tote for the order I have and sewed up another one. I'll probably work on making more today. I guess Kute Kitten's quilt is on hold for now.

Oh yeah, it started snowing last nigh and it still is.


----------



## wynedot55

its raining here this morning.so ill be moving slow doing chores.an in no rush todo them.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's supposed to be our last semi nice day before the rains come back, so I have no clue what we are doing today!  
Bruiser just proudly came out of our room with the match to "his" slipper! He has been real good about leaving our slippers and shoes alone, I guess he's not as dumb as he leads us to believe!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I gave three quilt blocks to be used for a baby quilt. She said she wanted 8" squares done in pastels, so that's what I made. Now, I have seen a pic of the finished quilt. The pastels are very limited and it looks more like she had a set pattern in mind and used what she wanted. There were four of us that went in on it.

Here's what I made and sent.






Here's the finished quilt.





The gal that made it said that some squares were to small and others were to big. The big ones she was able to cut down. Looks more like she should have asked for material. What do you think?


----------



## Thewife

> What do you think?


Do you want my honest opinion?



Fed the stupid calf AGAIN!
I think mama has had just about enough of us!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my honest opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Fed the stupid calf AGAIN!
> I think mama has had just about enough of us!
Click to expand...

Yes.


Tell mama to get her calf to eat then!


----------



## wynedot55

come on your just going through the ups an downs of cattle.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I would say downs with that pair right now. Even though we know that is the way it is when dealing with cattle doesn't mean we have to like the downs!


----------



## Thewife

My honest opinion on the baby quilt, needs color and frogs! 


The cow is about 13 years old and always rasies a nice calf! I've never had to mess with her, she's never messed with me! 
I think we are both are seeing this time together, as a down time!


----------



## wynedot55

13yr old cow maybe its time to send her to the sale.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 13yr old cow maybe its time to send her to the sale.


We'll see!
I've kept them longer than that! 
I think my record is 18!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> My honest opinion on the baby quilt, needs color and frogs!


It was suppose to be in pastels! I don't see to many of those in there.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My honest opinion on the baby quilt, needs color and frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> It was suppose to be in pastels! I don't see to many of those in there.
Click to expand...

Who is the quilt for?
I bet you could whip out a better one in no time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My honest opinion on the baby quilt, needs color and frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> It was suppose to be in pastels! I don't see to many of those in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the quilt for?
> I bet you could whip out a better one in no time!
Click to expand...

The quilt is for one of the gals over on BYChickens.


----------



## wynedot55

its a cold sunday morning.i so i wont do any work till after lunch.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It rained. 
Gotta try to catch a couple of heifers today. 
I am sure once I get more coffee in me, it won't seem like such a hard thing to do! Right now it sounds like waaaay too much work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It rained.
> Gotta try to catch a couple of heifers today.
> I am sure once I get more coffee in me, it won't seem like such a hard thing to do! Right now it sounds like waaaay too much work!


Sounds like to much work to me too! Why are you trying to catch them?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> It rained.
> Gotta try to catch a couple of heifers today.
> I am sure once I get more coffee in me, it won't seem like such a hard thing to do! Right now it sounds like waaaay too much work!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like to much work to me too! Why are you trying to catch them?
Click to expand...

They seem to be getting little udders!
Since they are out of the same bull as the one I lost, I'm getting kinda worried. Everybody has been having tiny little easy calving babies, but my orphan heifer Smokey, is a monster compared to them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> It rained.
> Gotta try to catch a couple of heifers today.
> I am sure once I get more coffee in me, it won't seem like such a hard thing to do! Right now it sounds like waaaay too much work!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like to much work to me too! Why are you trying to catch them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They seem to be getting little udders!
> Since they are out of the same bull as the one I lost, I'm getting kinda worried. Everybody has been having tiny little easy calving babies, but my orphan heifer Smokey, is a monster compared to them.
Click to expand...

Hopefully, that was just a onetime thing!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah its no fun having monster calves.another reason to buy a beefmaster bull.their calves hitt the ground small an grow fast.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah its no fun having monster calves.another reason to buy a beefmaster bull.their calves hitt the ground small an grow fast.


Well, maybe some day, someone, will will come along and post some pictures of those small beefmaster babies, so I can show Hubby? (I know Kitty, don't hold my breath)


Looks like Hubby and the boy won't be having veal tonight, like I'm pretty sure they were planning too!
Unpostable named calf has figured out where and what a faucet is!
Mama was standing in the middle of the pen, daring Hubby to TRY putting her in the squeeze again!

Caught the whole herd, now I need to find the umph to go sort out the heifers I want! They are pretty tame, it should be easy, but it still sounds like work!


----------



## wynedot55

sorting cows is no fun at all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She finally figured it out! They'll just have to find something else for supper!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> She finally figured it out! They'll just have to find something else for supper!


I just hope they share what ever they do find!

Question!
If the cow calved on Thursday, the 19, would the milk I milked from her last night, have any colostrum in it to be worth freezing for future use if needed?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No. After 24 hours the milk has changed. You could freeze it down and mark it for 2nd or 3rd feedings, though.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> No. After 24 hours the milk has changed. You could freeze it down and mark it for 2nd or 3rd feedings, though.


That's a good idea, I will do that!
I'm sure the cats would love it, but I saw a mouse in my grain shed.
I worked hard to get these few pints, they don't deserve it!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I've got something to complain about: Reading Week went WAY too fast!  My week at home flew by too fast; darn it!!

It was supposed to snow today....but I guess if there's clear sky all day, there's not gonna be much chance of getting snow!  Dunno 'bout tomorrow though...

Hockey game was not bad last night....'cept for the fact that the Oilers lost to the Flames in a shoot-out.  2-3!!   They were supposed to win, dammit!! Hope they win the next game..

Anyway, back to the grind stone for another 6-7 weeks of edumacation...oh how fun's that gonna be.  (I've been wanting to use that emoticon for a while  )


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry you are where you don't want to be!  One day you will be glad for that education but, I know that doesn't help now.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sorry you are where you don't want to be!  One day you will be glad for that education but, I know that doesn't help now.


Thanks...I'll survive, its just that I can't help but feel like a caged animal when I'm in the city, with TV and internet to help aliviate the insanity I try to keep myself from getting into. 

At least I got this summer to look forward to: back home again, and working at the vet clinic!!  It'll be here before I know it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are where you don't want to be!  One day you will be glad for that education but, I know that doesn't help now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I'll survive, its just that I can't help but feel like a caged animal when I'm in the city, with TV and internet to help aliviate the insanity I try to keep myself from getting into.
> 
> At least I got this summer to look forward to: back home again, and working at the vet clinic!!  It'll be here before I know it!
Click to expand...

I would have an awful time living in the city too!


----------



## wynedot55

living in the city would kill me thats for sure.but youll be home for the summer.an you dont have that much collage left.


----------



## Thewife

Heifers caught, tagless calf tagged, lots of sticks and logs burnt, laundry almost done, kitchen semi-clean, dinner is cooking!
Can I sit down now?
At least until it's time to feed Smokey!


Sorry WildRoseBeef!
I too would go nut's if I had to live in the city!
I spent some time at a friends house in the city! Some mornings it was nice to start my day with nothing to do, but most mornings, I would be home before she even got up!(she really hated that)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

SIT DOWN!  You're making me tired just reading about your day. It's almost to the end of mine and I'm tired as it is.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> SIT DOWN!  You're making me tired just reading about your day. It's almost to the end of mine and I'm tired as it is.


Well, I sat!
Now I gotta go feed Smokey, find some fire wood and wash my barn jacket!
Then I am done(I hope)

Good night Kitty!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wow, you sure have a busy day, thewife!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

-11 F this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Milking and chores done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten will be off to school shortly!


----------



## wynedot55

its in the 30s heres.so i dont mind doing the work this morning.thewife dont ya just love staying busy all day long.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're supose to get into the low 20's today. Kute Kitten had a doctor appointment today. It has been cancelled because the doctor is sick. I'm suppose to drop off the shopping tote ordered by the small grocery store owner today! If he were an established customer I would call and change the delivery date but, this could be a good customer in the future so I will have to run it in this morning sometime. Maybe we will time it to have lunch with Kute Kitten. It's also registration week for the 4k come fall, which I planned on doing today too, so we have to do that too.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet some1 is excited about getting reged for prek.i have to go to the dentist on mar 5th to have a tooth pulled.an have tobe there at 9am.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet some1 is excited about getting reged for prek.i have to go to the dentist on mar 5th to have a tooth pulled.an have tobe there at 9am.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I changed my freezing smiley! I was smiley browsing and found it!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well, it looks dark and dreary out there, they are even talking thunder storms? I don't think I will be getting much done outside today. 
I have been getting nasty emails from my tax lady. Maybe I should finish that up before she starts threatening me?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Well, it looks dark and dreary out there, they are even talking thunder storms? I don't think I will be getting much done outside today.
> I have been getting nasty emails from my tax lady. Maybe I should finish that up before she starts threatening me?


Those would be nasty emails! You might as well get things finished and done though.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Snowing today!!  It was about -8 C when I woke up (7 am), but it's supposed to get colder--down to -23 C--by tonight. And still keep snowing for the next few days....adding up to, oh I dunno, about a half-foot of snow or more.

And yep, back in classes again. But it looks like a real busy March this month.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, please don't send the snow or cold this way! Our winds are suppose to be changing to a more southerly flow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I've had enough of the northerly flows!


----------



## m.holloway

reba and saralu eatting hay


----------



## m.holloway

i hate when i lose my thinking i'll try later


----------



## m.holloway




----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> i hate when i lose my thinking i'll try later


mare, only 1 set of the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the IMG CODE from your photo hosting site in between-a lot of times the 's are included in the code. 

It would look similar to this:
[IMG]http://Photohostingsitewouldbehere/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Numbers/kitty.gif


----------



## m.holloway




----------



## m.holloway




----------



## m.holloway

ok lets see if this is it  hurray!!!!!!! reba and sara-lu


----------



## m.holloway

this is my corral that i built for saralu and reba, the red steel building will have sides on one day. it was to much at the time we order what we got.    oh oh wrong pic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You got it!  You're getting good at this. Pretty soon you'll have to open your own picture thread for them as you'll be posting new pics all the time! 

BTW-They are looking good!


----------



## m.holloway

hope this is it


----------



## m.holloway

this is the last of our fall garden we pulled up what we can store and reba and sara-lu got the rest.


----------



## m.holloway

and this is our garden for the spring, hubby got it ready this weekend. the seeds are in the green house waiting to pop out of the dirt cups


----------



## m.holloway

and here is my great flock of 2 hens and 1 rooster.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You got the hang of it now!

It's months yet before I can think about gardening here! Gardens don't get planted until mid to late May here. Right now mine is under snow.


----------



## m.holloway

oh no i think we are back at cattle camp


----------



## m.holloway

reba getting her toes done


----------



## m.holloway

sara-lu getting her toes done


----------



## m.holloway

ok last one framer kitty, i know i have to get the threads right still, but if you see the cage to the right of picture, that's where the ducks will be after the fair sometime at end of march. well everyone have a good day. i'm off to a 4h meeting see ya all tomorrow.!!! no more pics


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice pics! 

Start your own pic thread in "Me, My Family, My Cows" and then you don't have to worry about whether or not they are in the right spot. It'll be your thread and anything will fit in that category.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some nice pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I got lucky. I walked into the barn to the sound of spaying water. They had just broke the pipe as there was no puddles much less flooded manger!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I got lucky. I walked into the barn to the sound of spaying water. They had just broke the pipe as there was no puddles much less flooded manger!


No flooded manger? What fun is that?
How do they keep breaking the pipe?

On my walk to the barn, I saw one of the heifers just I locked up, standing with the big cows. No clue how she got out!
The fence looks as bad as it always did!


m.holloway, love your pictures!
Your garden looks good! 
We had a big blow out the other day, trying to figure out where to put my new garden! According to the guys, it needs to put it up on the hill, where "I" can hike too it, so  "I" can grow more food, so "I" can do more canning?
Yea!
My plan, make "them" dig out and replant some big shrubs and trees, take out and replace all my little chicken coups and just expand the garden I have!
The war is on!


----------



## wynedot55

man thats no good for the cows to bust a water cup.hope you can fix it pretty easy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> No flooded manger? What fun is that?









> How do they keep breaking the pipe?


The pipe they broke is one of the galvanized ones running up from the drinking cup and they have been in the barn quite a few years. They broke the darn thing off in the threaded area right at the top of the drinking cup. I couldn't get the darn thing out either. I was able to cap the pipe so the others would have water and I could get the water tubs filled. DH got it fixed tonight. It didn't take him long to get the broken piece out. :/ 



> On my walk to the barn, I saw one of the heifers just I locked up, standing with the big cows. No clue how she got out!
> The fence looks as bad as it always did!


Sounds like someone should hand those cattle the stuff to fix fence!


----------



## Thewife

> Sounds like someone should hand those cattle the stuff to fix fence!


Yea and maybe you should teach your cows how to use a pipe wrench?

I wish my cows did know how to do fences! Most of my calves are trapped in the big corral!
I know darn well the moment I step out there, to run them out, the rain is gonna fall, AGAIN!
I'm already soaked! I might have got bored with the taxes and started a fire!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I got lucky. I walked into the barn to the sound of *spaying* water. They had just broke the pipe as there was no puddles much less flooded manger!


 Oh Kitty, just trying to get you back from catching me from my mis-counting episode on the games forum  

Nice pics mare!!  Those heifers look real sassy, and your garden and chickens and other things look nice too!

Still snowing and cold out, can't help but  and watch tv at the same time.  Still haven't decided whether I should start studying for my statistics midterm yet...ah well, mebbe tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

i watch tv all the time as i


----------



## wynedot55

morning will have a nice slow day.but will have to go get feed for the pullet girls.they are eating me out of house an home  alest they are laying now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

Milking and chores done. DH off to work and Kute Kitten off to school. 

It's suppose to be 40 here today! :bun :bun The sun is shinning and it was fairly nice out for chores this morning. I think I might clean the chicken coop out this afternoon. 

WRB, a typo, I'm not the greatest speller but, that one I do know.  But, go ahead and have fun, I was.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Kitty stole my weather!
Rain is pounding on the skylight, and the wind is making scary noises through the window I am to lazy to get up and shut! 
I guess I will stay at my desk today and get my tax stuff done! Hopefully I have all I need in this mess, and don't have go to talk to my dad!



			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> morning will have a nice slow day.but will have to go get feed for the pullet girls.they are eating me out of house an home  alest they are laying now.


I found an egg in the dogs house! 
It better have a solid gold yolk to cover all the feed I have into them little balls of feathers!


----------



## wynedot55

yes eggs are gold around here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Kitty stole my weather!


No I didn't! It's just making up for some of the nasty stuff we've had. Our normal high for right now is 28 F. We've been below that! 40 isn't going to last long. Tomorrow- +38 Thursday- +29 Friday- +18 I wish it would stop at normal! Oh, and there's snow for Thursday.


----------



## wynedot55

chores will be fun in the deepfreeze NOT.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> chores will be fun in the deepfreeze NOT.


No deepfreeze. Maybe I put them wrong. There is a space inbetween those - and #'s. Those are on the plus side.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kitty stole my weather!
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't! It's just making up for some of the nasty stuff we've had. Our normal high for right now is 28 F. We've been below that! 40 isn't going to last long. Tomorrow- +38 Thursday- +29 Friday- +18 I wish it would stop at normal! Oh, and there's snow for Thursday.
Click to expand...

Yuk!
Your right, thats not mine, keep it, I don't want it!
We are supposed to be up in the 40s, with rain, for the next few days, I can accept that!
But, they are saying WE might get some snow showers Thursday?


----------



## wynedot55

now id love to have some rain.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Good morning!

Snowing today....again. Just having breakfast here while reading about you folks' adventures.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont like snow.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont like snow.


Well of course not Mr. Texas Beefmaster!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course not Mr. Texas Beefmaster!!
Click to expand...

Maybe we should send ours his way and let him have a taste!  It would melt and be the moisture he's wanting pretty quick down there.


----------



## wynedot55

yes esp since its 60 here now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes esp since its 60 here now.


Oh, it would cool down considerably when the snow arrives!


----------



## wynedot55

then id be a giant popcicskle


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## Thewife

The Jersey cross that I kinda wanted a heifer out of, had a bull! 
It's red.

The old cow I really wanted a heifer out of, did just what I told her to do!It's black!

Both of them stood in the trees and called for me to bring them some breakfast! 
They got me trained!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> The Jersey cross that I kinda wanted a heifer out of, had a bull!
> It's red.


DOUBLE DARN!! One you can tell apart and it has to be a bull! 



> The old cow I really wanted a heifer out of, did just what I told her to do!It's black!


Of course it's a heifer, it's black.



> Both of them stood in the trees and called for me to bring them some breakfast!
> They got me trained!


You know they say that smart people train well!


----------



## wynedot55

youll be wanting to keep all the heifer calves.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> youll be wanting to keep all the heifer calves.


Wanting to keep all the heifers and being able to, are two different things!
I don't think my 2 bull calves are going to help much to cover the extra feed I would need to keep all them heifers!


----------



## wynedot55

all of my calves are for sale.for the right price.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youll be wanting to keep all the heifer calves.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to keep all the heifers and being able to, are two different things!
> I don't think my 2 bull calves are going to help much to cover the extra feed I would need to keep all them heifers!
Click to expand...

You just need to figure out which cows are going and which are staying. Then you will know how many replacements you need. Then add on whatever number you want to grow your herd by, if any, and that will let you know how many to keep. The hard part could be in figuring out which ones stay and which ones go.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youll be wanting to keep all the heifer calves.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting to keep all the heifers and being able to, are two different things!
> I don't think my 2 bull calves are going to help much to cover the extra feed I would need to keep all them heifers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just need to figure out which cows are going and which are staying. Then you will know how many replacements you need. Then add on whatever number you want to grow your herd by, if any, and that will let you know how many to keep. The hard part could be in figuring out which ones stay and which ones go.
Click to expand...

Or, just sell them all and buy some ready to calve or breed?

I guess it all boils down thinking! 
Thinking is too much work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll second that!


----------



## wynedot55

thinking is lots of work.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thinking is lots of work.


Yep, waaay too much work!
That's why I try not to do too much of it!

The boy and I got the bull calf tagged and banded! The new heifers mother took off with the calf, when she saw the boy!
The whole herd considers him, the evil one!


----------



## wynedot55

thats because they know when he is there some1 is going to get worked.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's raining and +30 F! We're suppose to have precipe all day and it turns over to snow for tomorrow. They are currently calling 3-6 inches of snow for tomorrow and it could go up yet.   I'm ready for spring!

They have really changed the forcast from yesterday!


----------



## wynedot55

hang in there kitty itll be spring soon.i bet yall have to pump the pitt alot in the rain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hang in there kitty itll be spring soon.i bet yall have to pump the pitt alot in the rain.


Yuck! No, we aren't like in Washington where it rains almost all the time. We have plenty of days when we can pump without rain or snow or anything in between.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH called to see if we have water-I ran it out doing a load of laundry first thing this morning. He seemed to think I should know? I've been sewing when I'm not here, how would I know? I went to check it. Pump is primed but, no water. Pump does sound funny-it has for a while now.  I'll try again later. Won't be doing anymore laundry today anyway.


----------



## wynedot55

i hope the pump isnt going out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hope the pump isnt going out.


Hopefully not but, it has been quite a few years since we replaced it.


----------



## wynedot55

then it maybe gone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then it maybe gone.


Only time will tell.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Rain, wind, rain, wind.....
I might have slept in a little! Hubby is laid off, so nobody bothered to set that alarm lastnight!
I guess I should get out there and feed Smokey? I kinda feel sorry for her, having me for a mother!


----------



## wynedot55

she is used to you now.an she loves you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She'll be fine. It gives her more of a chance to nibble at the grain.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> She'll be fine. It gives her more of a chance to nibble at the grain.


She won't touch her grain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be fine. It gives her more of a chance to nibble at the grain.
> 
> 
> 
> She won't touch her grain!
Click to expand...

She will in time.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll be fine. It gives her more of a chance to nibble at the grain.
> 
> 
> 
> She won't touch her grain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She will in time.
Click to expand...

I think she just does not like the grain we got,  have had this problem in the past. I usually only get this brand if I need it to feed up a bigger animal. But, neither one of us has the time to head south to get the good stuff! 
Hubby had to run some errands today, so he is going to pick up a bag of my second choice!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds more like your first choice and you had to get your second choice before.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds more like your first choice and you had to get your second choice before.


The one I am trying to get her to eat, is my last choice!
There is a new feed store in town that has my second choice!
We should be heading south next week to,
PICK UP THE NEW TOP FOR MY TRACTOR!!!!!!!!!

Then I will see if I can even still get my first choice!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like your first choice and you had to get your second choice before.
> 
> 
> 
> The one I am trying to get her to eat, is my last choice!
> There is a new feed store in town that has my second choice!
> We should be heading south next week to,
> PICK UP THE NEW TOP FOR MY TRACTOR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then I will see if I can even still get my first choice!
Click to expand...

I see.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Have any Karo syrup or molasses in the house?  pour a bit on the grain and she might like it more.  I think there is more sweet stuff on the grain the calves like the best.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have water. DH got home and worked on it and finally, water.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I have water. DH got home and worked on it and finally, water.


Yea!

If you want water, I can send you some!
Even the ducks were looking for shelter today!
I have my jacket drying by the woodstove again, so it will be dry enough to wear when I have to go out and get wet again!
Oh, never mind, the rain is turning to....
SNOW!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Eeewwwww! We are suppose to get that stuff tomorrow! Someone said they are now calling up to 9" for us! The weather I checked says 3-6 and depending on temp it may have sleet mixed in. 

The good thing about the water is the barn well is good! So, I do have water-just have to lug it. I have tested it real well. DH was worried about it handling the barns and the house when I started running the hose. So, I tested it! Started with the laundry and moved to bedding and then to curtains. I did 27 loads in 2 days. This was summertime when the cows and heifers were drinking more too. I had no problems with it whatsoever!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, here's one for you: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=13005#p13005

Be glad it's not all snow.


----------



## Thewife

> Eeewwwww! We are suppose to get that stuff tomorrow! Someone said they are now calling up to 9" for us! The weather I checked says 3-6 and depending on temp it may have sleet mixed in


Double YUK!
I think they said we MIGHT get an inch?


There are 5 adults and a 2yr old on our well, plus the cows!
Considering how many times I have forgotten and left a hose running for hours, it seems to do OK!(shhh)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Eeeeeeek!!!!!! They have changed the forcast! 6-10 inches of snow today starting around noon. We are under a Winter Storm Warning starting at noon. I'm going to go into hibernation! The cows can take care of themselves! Yeah, right.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty sounds like your gonna be in belly deep snow going to the barn.try not to get lost.an keep the girls inside.thewife a 2yr old dont drink much water at all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty sounds like your gonna be in belly deep snow going to the barn.try not to get lost.an keep the girls inside.thewife a 2yr old dont drink much water at all.


I'll try not to get lost.  Kute Kitten is off to school. Can you believe a friend of her's mother called this morning to see if she could spend the night? I said no, with the weather and our plans tomorrow I wanted her home. The other mother hadn't even thought about the weather. 

Sinces when don't 2 year olds drink much water? Both of my girls did and still do drink a lot of water.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe thats why i dont like water.i drank to much of it when i was 2  heck i have to  use water to make my gatorade.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just got an email from the school alert system. They will be dismissing early today due to the winter storm heading this way.


----------



## wynedot55

hope kutekitten gets home safely fore the storm hitts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope kutekitten gets home safely fore the storm hitts.


She should get home before it gets to bad. It's DH that should be coming home when they are calling for it to really get going. With the 4 wheel drive he makes it through a lot (as long as he can find where he is going  )but, you never know about the other guy.


----------



## wynedot55

the other guys scare me to death.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the other guys scare me to death.


Me too!  Especially when the other guy is a semi-load of lumber!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We had about an inch of the white stuff. I don't want to turn on the news to see if we are getting more, Bruiser and Hubby are still asleep, it's kinda peaceful!

A 2 yr old may not drink much water, but if I remember correctly, by the time you add their baths, laundry, and the water used to clean up after them, you might as well have left a hose running!(and they do that too)
I might have missed counted the adults on the well, there are 6 of us, I forgot my own son! Since the 3 of us all have dirty jobs, we use a lot of water for laundry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Laundry! That's my problem with the water! I usually don't run into trouble doing dishes and the other normal household stuff. Just laundry. I'll be glad when it gets warm enough to run the hose and leave it out!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Laundry! That's my problem with the water! I usually don't run into trouble doing dishes and the other normal household stuff. Just laundry. I'll be glad when it gets warm enough to run the hose and leave it out!


My Hubby asked me awhile back, why your DH hasn't just ran a new water line to the house?
I told him it was probably the same reason HE hasn't run new lines in my barn!
It's amazing how fast they can change the subject!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry! That's my problem with the water! I usually don't run into trouble doing dishes and the other normal household stuff. Just laundry. I'll be glad when it gets warm enough to run the hose and leave it out!
> 
> 
> 
> My Hubby asked me awhile back, why your DH hasn't just ran a new water line to the house?
> I told him it was probably the same reason HE hasn't run new lines in my barn!
> It's amazing how fast they can change the subject!
Click to expand...

  The new lines were suppose to be run before Kute Kitten was born-she's 10 and 4 (almost 5) months! Unlike the kitchen floor that is not a project I'm going to tackle.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry! That's my problem with the water! I usually don't run into trouble doing dishes and the other normal household stuff. Just laundry. I'll be glad when it gets warm enough to run the hose and leave it out!
> 
> 
> 
> My Hubby asked me awhile back, why your DH hasn't just ran a new water line to the house?
> I told him it was probably the same reason HE hasn't run new lines in my barn!
> It's amazing how fast they can change the subject!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new lines were suppose to be run before Kute Kitten was born-she's 10 and 4 (almost 5) months! Unlike the kitchen floor that is not a project I'm going to tackle.
Click to expand...

I am ready to tackle the barn pipes, I just have no clue how!
Maybe someday I will get him to make a parts list!
If I get the parts and head over there with a hacksaw, I think he will be quick to help!


----------



## amysflock

Good afternoon, all,

I've been so busy lately (unemployed?! who knew!!) and away from the computer, so am just now catching up on all the threads. We had about a quarter inch of snow this morning...it really looked more like a very heavy frost. It's all gone now, thankfully, and I even see a few gaps in the clouds with blue poking through! Yay!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Afternoon! It's good to see you.


----------



## Thewife

Hi Amy!
Yea, that not working can keep you busy! 
Hubby is laid off and is trying to get as much done as he can around here, before next weekend, fishing season!

Our snow is gone, but the hills are still pretty!
The sun came out, so I have been burning and cleaning up the barn yard! Of course snow was trying to fall as I was coming in for lunch and I still have more work to do with my topless tractor before I can quit for the day!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall have been busy this morning.i had to go to the coop an spend $50 on feed.cows an xchickens are getting to high to feed  got 2 sacks of dairy feed 2 sacks of layer feed.then got 2 salt blocks an 1 mineral block.i dread getting my good minerals.they are prolly $30 a sack now


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like yall have been busy this morning.i had to go to the coop an spend $50 on feed.cows an xchickens are getting to high to feed  got 2 sacks of dairy feed 2 sacks of layer feed.then got 2 salt blocks an 1 mineral block.i dread getting my good minerals.they are prolly $30 a sack now


That's why I send everybody else to get my feed!
I can honestly say, I don't know how much I spend on it!
Outta sight, outta mind, works well for me!


----------



## wynedot55

right now my feed bill is close to $200 a month.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> right now my feed bill is close to $200 a month.


I'll trade you! Ours was just over $1300.00 this time.


----------



## wynedot55

mines bad enough.but yours is real cheap for the herd your feeding.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's only the cow grain! It doesn't include the heifer grain or protein tubs or chicken feed or any other feed.


----------



## wynedot55

when we quit milking i think our feed bill was $2000 to $2500 a month or more.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not sure what a monthly total is right now--I haven't done total last months and this month isn't done. But, this batch of cow grain will last a month. Oh and that doesn't include the corn--we buy that from a private guy!


----------



## Thewife

According to my records, I spent a whole 55.04 on cattle feed last year.
That doesn't include, equipment, repairs, diesel, or what ever else came up!
I think I will stick with the 55.04, it almost makes me feel like I've done something around here!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

We ended up with 4-5 inches of snow. Not as bad as they were calling. 

Peanut's been up since 6 and I just went up and got Kute Kitten up (7:10) and already they are fighting! It's only 7:17!


----------



## wynedot55

glad you didnt get as much smow as they had said.oh me what are the girls fighting about this early in the morning.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

'Morning!

It's freaking cold this morning...-25 C with a windchill of -30 C...Buuuutt it's supposed to warm up to -10 by coffee time. Yay.

Anyway, 'nother midterm today...the start of a busy March of school...


----------



## wynedot55

hope you do well on your mid terms.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Didn't need the alarm this morning, woke to a mooing cow!  
I just don't get it. IF we want to catch them, they have no problem finding the gates to get out of the corral. IF their calf is on the wrong side of the fence, they have no clue how to get out and get them?


Kitty, I know the fighting kids will probably never end, but when is your winter supposed to end? 

WildRoseBeef, when are you supposed to get Spring?


----------



## jhm47

About 14" of snow since yesterday AM.  -14 here this AM, with a strong north wind blowing.  Deep snowbanks everywhere, so it will take me most of the afternoon to get the yard opened up and the cows fed.  This has been a really long winter for us.  

We were extremely wet at freezeup last fall.  Got nearly 20" of rain in October, so the ground was totally saturated when winter struck.  Lots of crops still out in fields north of here.  Over 25% of the sugar beets were not harvested.  Now, when it finally does thaw, the entire amount of snowmelt will have to run off, and Fargo and Grand Forks, ND will be in a flood situation again.


----------



## Thewife

jhm47 said:
			
		

> About 14" of snow since yesterday AM.  -14 here this AM, with a strong north wind blowing.  Deep snowbanks everywhere, so it will take me most of the afternoon to get the yard opened up and the cows fed.  This has been a really long winter for us.


And I'm whining that I had to go out and walk across the frosted ground to shut a cow up? I guess I'd never make in SD either!


Spring is coming folks!
The wild turkeys are gobbling up a storm this morning!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

thewife--sounds like after this little cold snap things are supposed to go back into the single digits....rather negative single digits.  Hope it stays that way until the end of March.   BTW, usually we start seeing signs of spring around April.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We usually see signs of spring about April too. This winter is so crazy it's hard to say when we will see it! I would like to get back to normal temps. Our high today is suppose to be +18F but our normal high is +33F. At least the sun is shinning but, it's windy-winchill of +6F.


----------



## Thewife

April?
Well, if you all are tired of the cold and snow, your welcome to come over and throw sticks on my fire!
It's sunny and warm! The frogs are singing! 
I know winter is going to sneak back soon, but today I am ignoring that fact!
Guess I shold go scrape the slab before the rains come back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If the frogs are singing you won't have much of a winter left, if any. They won't be singing here anytime soon!  I love to listen to the peepers!


----------



## wynedot55

its supposed tobe 28 here sun morning.an then back in the 60s mon.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If the frogs are singing you won't have much of a winter left, if any. They won't be singing here anytime soon!  I love to listen to the peepers!


Yep, nothin' better than sitting out on the backporch on a warm spring evening with a cup of [insert favorite beverage here] just listening to the frog's a singin'.  

Gosh I just can't wait for spring...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the frogs are singing you won't have much of a winter left, if any. They won't be singing here anytime soon!  I love to listen to the peepers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, nothin' better than sitting out on the backporch on a warm spring evening with a cup of [insert favorite beverage here] just listening to the frog's a singin'.
> 
> Gosh I just can't wait for spring...
Click to expand...

Me either! Do you suppose it will ever come?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the frogs are singing you won't have much of a winter left, if any. They won't be singing here anytime soon!  I love to listen to the peepers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, nothin' better than sitting out on the backporch on a warm spring evening with a cup of [insert favorite beverage here] just listening to the frog's a singin'.
> 
> Gosh I just can't wait for spring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me either! Do you suppose it will ever come?
Click to expand...

Only time will tell...


----------



## Thewife

I found a frog today, Bruiser wanted to eat it. I told him that's worse than killing chickens!
Right now I am only hearing a few frogs. When they really start in, I will kick the back door open and fill the whole house with the sound of frogs! I love it, drives everybody else nut's

Caught a calf nursing on a heifer today, she stood there and let the calf nurse! It's one of the heifers I did NOT catch, because she wasn't getting a bag? 
Hmm.......


----------



## wynedot55

it sure has cooled off here this morning.an the wind is blowing pretty good.high is gonna be in the 50s today.so winter is still here.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby is taking off to go smelt dipping this morning. I gotta catch that heifer this morning and then back to my fire!

Seems the last dairy in our little area, sold out a few days ago. 
There ain't much left of this farming community.


----------



## wynedot55

now thats so sad.there used tobe 11 dairies around me.an now theres none.we was the last to quit milking.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats so sad.there used tobe 11 dairies around me.an now theres none.we was the last to quit milking.


It is sad. I can think of 7 that were around here, I'm sure I am forgetting some one. Of those 7, 1 is now a sheep farm and 1 took her cows and moved away! I think her farm and the rest, are pretty much houses now!


----------



## wynedot55

i wont ever sale the farm.an i dont think the neices an nephews will sell it either.the farms been in the family for well over 100yrs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We lost one dairy farm in our area this last year--they moved. It's just a matter of time before they are out though as they can't pay their bills.

I took off and went bumming today. I see you guys have been a busy bunch while I was away!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We lost one dairy farm in our area this last year--they moved. It's just a matter of time before they are out though as they can't pay their bills.
> 
> I took off and went bumming today. I see you guys have been a busy bunch while I was away!


You took a day off the farm? 
I heard it can done, I figured it was another one of those mythological things! 
I just burned stuff, until the boy gave me "stop work" order! He said my flames were reaching too high?(something about good trees catching on fire?)

The lady who moved away with her cows, is having trouble keeping up with the bills too. I really hope she can make it! I spent many mornings in her parlor, while she milked, learning about cows!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten wanted me to make her a vest like the Care Bear one that she has out grown and Peanut is now wearing. 






Here is the new vest. Not to bad for a novice with no pattern-at least I don't think so. She is happy with it.




It is hanging on the hanger crooked.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Might have over did it a little yesterday! My right foot doesn't want me to get up to get more coffee, and my right elbow doesn't want me to pick up the cup! 


Kitty, the vest looks real good!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Did you fall or bang the right side somehow? Or is that just the side that complains first? Take it easier today and let them recooperate.

Thank you. I have a poncho or two to make yet before spring too.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Did you fall or bang the right side somehow? Or is that just the side that complains first? Take it easier today and let them recooperate.
> 
> Thank you. I have a poncho or two to make yet before spring too.


It's just the side that complains the most!
According to my Dr., my "29" yr old body just ain't built to do the things I have been doing fo the past 20+ years, so I am just old and falling apart! 
Gotta love a DR. that says it like it is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you fall or bang the right side somehow? Or is that just the side that complains first? Take it easier today and let them recooperate.
> 
> Thank you. I have a poncho or two to make yet before spring too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just the side that complains the most!
> According to my Dr., my "29" yr old body just ain't built to do the things I have been doing fo the past 20+ years, so I am just old and falling apart!
> Gotta love a DR. that says it like it is!
Click to expand...

I hope my Dr is that kind on Monday!


----------



## Thewife

I think my Johnny cow had a bull calf.
I told her to have a heifer.

Now, it's raining.
What's next?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

We had a calf waiting for us this morning. Get this, it was a heifer calf! She's black and white. I'll post pics this afternoon, hopefully.

It's cold here. -3F this morning when we got up. It's moved up to +7F so far on it's way up to 18F.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning 

About 50, rainy and windy!
Since my tractor is still topless, I guess I will have to find something else to do today! I refuse to work in the rain, topless!

Kitty, Yea a heifer! Black and white, thats a surprise!  

Wait, have we switched? I get a bull, you get a heifer? This won't work me! Of the 10, I had left to calve, Johnny was one of 5, I REALLY wanted a heifer from. 
If 2 of those 4 left, have bulls, I will cry!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im still around.i know i didnt post at all yesterday.took jen an chad out for lunch after church.so now im broke lunch for 4 cost me $32  jen is my neice an chad is her bf.i told him to bring his horses week after next.an we would pen an sort calves for the sale.its cold here as well.was 26 when i got up this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, working topless? Is it that warm? 

wyendot, I'll take your 26F for a low! It's not to bad out. The sun is shinning and the wind is still. The temp is 20F.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, working topless? Is it that warm?
> 
> wyendot, I'll take your 26F for a low! It's not to bad out. The sun is shinning and the wind is still. The temp is 20F.


Yep, it's that warm!
The sun came out, so I can work topless! 
I just hope I don't get a sunburn!

Hubby and the boy ain't gonna be to happy with me! I decided that IF I move one of my little side roads, the cows will have a bigger "under the trees" hangout! 
I have destroyed the driveway, it's one big mud slime mess!
I am sure the cows will be happy, and that's all that matters!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty its in the 60s here now.nice an warm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty its in the 60s here now.nice an warm


Someday I will see 60. Soon, I hope!



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Hubby and the boy ain't gonna be to happy with me! I decided that IF I move one of my little side roads, the cows will have a bigger "under the trees" hangout!
> I have destroyed the driveway, it's one big mud slime mess!
> I am sure the cows will be happy, and that's all that matters!


Maybe he should teach you how to open that fence gate so you can get out more!  Then you won't have as much time to think these things up!


----------



## Thewife

> Maybe he should teach you how to open that fence gate so you can get out more!  Then you won't have as much time to think these things up!


I think he'd rather have the trashed driveway, than teach me how to open the gate! I keep telling him about an expensive goose in Oregon, that I "REALLY NEED"!
I bet if the boy wasn't using my rig to get to work, Hubby would do something to it, just to make sure I stay home!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My day is all goofy already! Mis-set the  alarm to the radio instead of the buzzer do we didn't get up until 4:20 a.m. 

Then out in the barn was another new calf waiting. It's a little................................................heifer! I wanted a heifer out of her! :bun I'll have to post pics of her later today as I didn't have my camera out with me. 

I've posted pics of yesterday's calf on my calf thread. As well as updated pics on the last two boys.


----------



## wynedot55

now what you gonna do with all them fresh cows.sounds like you need to dry some cows up.an get them out of the barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We've done that to get this group in. Next is shipping some and seeing if there are a couple more we can dry off for next months group. We'll need to do that soon.


----------



## wynedot55

post pics an info on your possable culls.an ill cull them for you.got any 3 teaters in the barn.or swing bagggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The culls are not possible but diffinate. It's just a matter of sending them down the road when we need to make room. One has lost all udder support and the other won't breed back. Then there's that darn heifer. I would like to convince DH to let her go. She was out with the last bull we had and has been AIed a few times and was just in heat again. Everything seems fine on a vet check but she's not settling and taking up room in the barn. Anyone need meat in the freezer? She is getting quite fat now-which won't help breeding her.


----------



## wynedot55

ok i gotta ask.an i doubt youll answer.but how much are the culls giving a day.esp the fat non breeder heifer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How much milk are they giving? The heifer none. The two cows, not much. One is going to be real hard to let go and that has meant we've already kept them longer than we should. 

Price?
Good High Yielding Fleshy Cows 45-54 
Average to High Yielding Cutter Cows 32-44 
Thin Plain Canners and Poor Quality Cows Below 30


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up! 
I guess that's a start?
The boys weren't to happy with the mess I made in the driveway! I told them they were welcome to pick up all the rocks that I didn't feel like picking up!

Yea Kitty! 
Another heifer?  

Have you ever tried breeding your non breeders to Brahma? At the diary I milked at, they would do that and for some reason the cow would take? It worked out well for me too!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty we allo keep cows in the barn longer than we should.an in the end it cost more than the cows are worth.i was the hard culler around here.an they wouldnt listen to me


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried breeding your non breeders to Brahma? At the diary I milked at, they would do that and for some reason the cow would take? It worked out well for me too!


No, we've used jersey and the milking shorthorn. They usually settle to one of those.

Most of the time they go out pretty good time but, when it's a favorite it's harder and we tend to drag.


----------



## jhm47

Kitty:  Have you tried CIDR's on the hard to breed ones?  Some are using CIDR's to bring them into heat, breeding them, and putting the CIDR back into the cow 3 days after breeding.  This helps those that are not producing enough progesterone to support the pregnancy.   

Also, have you had them palpated to find out if they have polycystic ovaries?  If they do, you could take care of that  with several hormonal treatments.  If small cysts, you could pop them manually.  Don't breed on the heat that follows immediately after the manual popping.  It's a nonfertile heat, but the next one is OK.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have them palpated if we are having trouble catching them in heat or settling.

We've talked about the CIDR's but, so far DH hasn't wanted to do them. We have used "The Program" of GNRH and Lutalyse but, that just doesn't work here.


----------



## Thewife

So, I go into the barn to check the heifer that is hanging out in all directions, no calf!
Later, I go back into the barn to check her, and my Mouse cow is standing there, nursing her new heifer!
The heifer that is hanging out in all directions, is just eating!

Mouse is one of my simmental crosses! I'll post a picture if my computer an photobucket are still talking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

It's a balmy 22F here this morning! 

I had Kute Kitten help me lay the layers of her quilt out last night. Now it's all pinned and I'm tieing it together. Then I can finish off the edges and it will be done.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like a days work finishing kutekittens quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like a days work finishing kutekittens quilt.


Maybe. It's hard on the knees, kneeling on the floor and tieing on the bed.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Mornin' 

Looks like a warm one today, then supposed to dip back down again with more snow by tomorrow.

Sad to here we (Canada) lost 3 more soldiers in Afghanistan to a road-side bomb...still, looks like they're doing a great job over there, dispite the losses.

edit: it was an IED (improvised explosive device) that they were sent to disarm, but on their way back they got hit by this road-side bomb and got killed.  My mistake...


----------



## wynedot55

kitty you need a quilting frame.that way you can tie the quilt sitting in a chair.the frame hangs from the ceiling.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB-Our weather is suppose to be warmer today and tomorrow and then dip down to right around freezing with mix precip-please send the cold and precip north not south. 

wynedot-I quilting frame would be nice but, I don't have one and I'm new to quilting so not sure how many of these things I will be doing as to really needing one.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet youll do more than you think.


----------



## Thewife

Good moring(?)

Had one of those late night us cow people live for, so I went back to bed as soon as Hubby left for work!
Pulled a calf, mama would not get up for me, so I got Hubby! Seems I'm not very scary, one word from Hubby and she was up, but wobbly. I ended up staying up even later to check on her.
Had a cow stuck in the corral with her calf outside of the corral! Trying to move a black cow in the dark, without getting run over by upset black mama cows you can't see, is not really much fun! 
I don't know what my bulls trip was, he was on the outside of the corral, getting ready to come over the top of the fence? Good thing I haven't picked up all of those rocks, he changed his mind when I beamed in the head with one!
Now I am over an hour late feeding and my coffee just ain't working! This will be fun!


Kitty, a friend hangs quilts over the back of her couch when she ties them.


----------



## wynedot55

you have had a rough nite.you need to get a hotshot so you can get cows up after you pull the calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you have had a rough nite.you need to get a hotshot so you can get cows up after you pull the calf.


They work great! If ours dies we get another one ASAP!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our couch is in the middle of Grand Central around here! The bed in the guest bedroom is working. I work awhile and then get up and work on something else. One of those things is Peanuts new poncho. Again, no pattern. I had hoped to use one of Kute Kitten's as a pattern but, I didn't like them. So, I layed Peanut's old one on the fabric and resized it up.


----------



## wynedot55

now that poncho is way to cute.i bet miss peanut will love it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She likes it.


----------



## wynedot55

i figured she liked it.


----------



## Thewife

We used to have a hotshot, haven't needed it in so long, I have no clue where it is!
The new calf looks good! Black bull, Hubby is thrilled! The heifer is still a little wobbly.

Kitty, the poncho is adorable!


----------



## wynedot55

itll take the heifer a few days to get over the wabbles.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> itll take the heifer a few days to get over the wabbles.


I hope she gets over it, I really like this heifer! I put her in the pen under the second cutting and filled her feeder! Gonna have the boy pack over the grain Smokey don't like. I'll shut up the corral, and let the grass grow, incase I can't release her for awhile.
(and so I'm not chasing black cows in the dark anymore)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, how's the heifer doing today?

After rangling those 7 heifers around yesterday and getting them into their new pen along with a night's rest, I still feel older than wynedot!  

Kute Kitten's quilt is tied and the batting and backing trimmed to fit. I need to trim the strings I tied with so they are the same size and fold the backing up and around and pin it for the final sewing. The actual sewing is going to have to wait until I get to town so I can buy thread that matches.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's time to build Bruiser an outside house! He's decided playing in the creek with the big dogs, is fun! I know where I want the new house, I've just never done much building with angles, might just make Hubby do it!
Took a walk yesterday, to check out some flood damage. It was kinda cool! One of the little creeks blew out and left a nice layer of nutrient rich sludge on part of my field! The grass growing in that area is as green as a well fed lawn!

Kitty, I was feeling as old as wynedot yesterday! I ended up with a nice knot in my forearm from pulling that calf. Even picking up my coffee is painful!
The heifer was still wobbly last night, but she must be feeling better, the dogs are no longer safe in her pen! 
She really loves the grain idea!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> It's time to build Bruiser an outside house! He's decided playing in the creek with the big dogs, is fun! I know where I want the new house, I've just never done much building with angles, might just make Hubby do it!
> Took a walk yesterday, to check out some flood damage. It was kinda cool! One of the little creeks blew out and left a nice layer of nutrient rich sludge on part of my field! The grass growing in that area is as green as a well fed lawn!
> 
> Kitty, I was feeling as old as wynedot yesterday! I ended up with a nice knot in my forearm from pulling that calf. Even picking up my coffee is painful!
> The heifer was still wobbly last night, but she must be feeling better, the dogs are no longer safe in her pen!
> She really loves the grain idea!


Oh, oh. Puppy gets to go live outside. He's growing up.

Take care of that arm! My aches are from pulling those heifers around and kicking in the RLS. With time it will settle.

Glad the heifer is doing better.


----------



## Thewife

Yep, my little puppy is growing up! He's about 45lbs now and sometimes I have to take a second look to tell him apart from my Bart dog!

Hey, this sore arm has it's good points! 
Can't squeeze the dish soap bottle! And I might also have a cool burn on the same arm, I don't think I should get it wet!
Some body else will have to do the dishes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Yep, my little puppy is growing up! He's about 45lbs now and sometimes I have to take a second look to tell him apart from my Bart dog!
> 
> Hey, this sore arm has it's good points!
> Can't squeeze the dish soap bottle! And I might also have a cool burn on the same arm, I don't think I should get it wet!
> Some body else will have to do the dishes!


----------



## Thewife

The boy didn't fall the the "mommy has an owie" routine! He said I  could use my other hand to squeeze the dish soap bottle?

There are 4 sheets of plywood I could use for Bruisers house, 2 are buried under a BIG pile of 2x12s and 2 are squished against a wall by a pile of big bales! Guess he will get a little reprieve!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Rotten boy! Although you can't lift anything breakable because you might move wrong causing the arm to suddenly hurt and then drop the breakable object.   And what about the burn? 

Can't get to the plywood. Sounds like a job for the guys too!


----------



## wynedot55

the old man finally draggs in.i spent the morning at the dentists office.got some bad news from him.he said my teeth are wore completely out.so gandpa is going to have 8 teeth cut out.an 3 months to heal my mouth up.an have to eat soft foods for 3 months.an have an upper plate made.an get 2 teeth filled on the bottom.then my buddies wife hitt a deer an messed her car up.so we couldnt go look at the equipment today.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Rotten boy! Although you can't lift anything breakable because you might move wrong causing the arm to suddenly hurt and then drop the breakable object.   And what about the burn?
> 
> Can't get to the plywood. Sounds like a job for the guys too!


I have a bandaid on the burn, the boy says that will protect it from the germy dish water!

Yep, they guys are going to have to get the plywood and I think they can build the house too!

I should go make room for the dog house, but it's barely above 40 out there, waaaaaay too cold to be outside!


Told you dentists are evil!
Head to Mexico and get them all pulled!


----------



## wynedot55

he said i was better off to keep the bottom teeth.because the bottom plate dont fitt good or stay in place good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

47 here this afternoon and it's almost to warm after the nasty cold stuff we've had.

wynedot, sorry you got bad news. thewife is right, dentists are evil.


----------



## wynedot55

i was expecting some bad news.but not to the tune of $3000 or more.i can buy 2 cows with what im gonna have to spend.


----------



## Thewife

I didn't build the dog house, could not get the plywood.
I didn't clean the house, because I decided to put up a new pen and move the geese.
I didn't move the geese because one of the females thinks she is nesting in a coup that I could not get her out of.
I didn't tag the latest calves, because the black cloud coming over the hill, did not look good!
PLUS..
The boy and I decided to wait until tomorrow, because I have 2 new black bull calves! Hopefully get them all at once!

I guess I "didn't" do anything today!


A friend went to Mexico, had all her teeth pulled and the false ones put in, for less than what her BF paid to have his done, with insurance!


----------



## wynedot55

well i didnt do no work till this afternoon.an now im being lazy.well all of this is coming out of my pocket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I got Kute Kitten's quilt as far as I could go without the colored thread. Then I did some misc. small stuff I will need when I go sell my shopping totes at the store in town. After that I got started on the baby quilt for the great nephew's baby. Not much house work  done today-oh well, it will wait another day-it always does!


----------



## Thewife

> I got started on the baby quilt


I don't understand them words, what do they mean?


----------



## wynedot55

kitty youll get your housework done when you have to.youll have alot of quilts done pretty soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I got started on the baby quilt
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand them words, what do they mean?
Click to expand...

 You know what they mean. You're just avoiding the fact that you have a couple to make and are behind.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We are going to have a mini tag and band rodeo today! I guess I can't be too mad at our bull, 5 calves in 5 days!  




> You know what they mean. You're just avoiding the fact that you have a couple to make and are behind.


I like avoiding things, keeps the mind clear!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> We are going to have a mini tag and band rodeo today! I guess I can't be too mad at our bull, 5 calves in 5 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they mean. You're just avoiding the fact that you have a couple to make and are behind.
> 
> 
> 
> I like avoiding things, keeps the mind clear!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

you have alot of work todo catching an banding 5 lil bulls.ive got a pretty slow day today.gotta go to town an pick up some lugg nut bolts.they broke off the tractor hubb.


----------



## Thewife

YUK!
The sun came up!
Everything is frosty! 
There is even white stuff up on the hill!


----------



## wynedot55

well you can work when it gets warm.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well you can work when it gets warm.


Nope, gotta go out in the cold!
Hubby is home today, the tag and band rodeo is just one of the many things we hope to get done today!


----------



## wynedot55

just be careful where you get kicked in the rodeo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Careful with that rodeo.

wynedot, I had lug bolts snap when taking a round bale out to feed. Heard a snap and pulled to the side of the road to check things out. The one front wheel had one lug bolt left.  I left the tractor parked there until DH got home.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty ours popped 4 of the 6 luggnut bolts.an bro put out 2 bales of hay with just 2 nuts an bolts holding the tire on.i told him do not pop emm or itll tear the hubb up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty ours popped 4 of the 6 luggnut bolts.an bro put out 2 bales of hay with just 2 nuts an bolts holding the tire on.i told him do not pop emm or itll tear the hubb up.


2 work better than one but, you're right about tearing things up.

We had Storyhour this morning. I got an order for a tote while there!


----------



## wynedot55

kool i bet your selling lots of toes.my bro is good at tearing things up


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's been slow. Poor economy.

Some people are just good at the wrong things!


----------



## wynedot55

well he is just about an expert at it.


----------



## Thewife

> I got an order for a tote while there!


Yea Kitty!


The trap is set!
I swear my Johnny cow told her calf to stay out of the corral. The little bugger laid down at the edge of the barn and just looked at me!


----------



## wynedot55

calves arnt lil dumbells


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Which wouldn't be so bad if it would stay put when you went over to it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just finished the baby quilt top! I have batting for it but, need the backing and binding. *Two days.*


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I just finished the baby quilt top! I have batting for it but, need the backing and binding. *Two days.*


There you go again using them foreign words!


We got Johnny calf! We didn't get another one! Seems she stashed it in the trees on the way to the corral! 
Count so far 18 calves, 6 bulls!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Just English.

Not to bad. You'll have plenty of heifers to choose from for replacements and expansion.


----------



## wynedot55

i think on our last 10 babies .theres 6 bulls an 4 heifers.with 5 more due in a month or less.an 1 of them is a reg beefmaster.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm not ready for herd expansion, there are still a couple of fields I need to turn into grass. Doing them, will cut out some of my grazing areas for awhile. 
I did some online Beefmaster shopping last night, seems they are all in Texas? 





			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an 1 of them is a reg beefmaster.


Have you had any Beefmaster calves yet?


----------



## wynedot55

this will be the 1st beefmaster calf of 20009.i have 3 that are sping an early summer calvers.an 3 thats late summer fall calvers.unless they got bred later.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> this will be the 1st beefmaster calf of 20009.i have 3 that are sping an early summer calvers.an 3 thats late summer fall calvers.unless they got bred later.


Now we know when to expect pictures of your new calves!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will be the 1st beefmaster calf of 20009.i have 3 that are sping an early summer calvers.an 3 thats late summer fall calvers.unless they got bred later.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know when to expect pictures of your new calves!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

is that funny kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> is that funny kitty.


Yes


----------



## wynedot55

ill tell you never have crazy friends.a buddy an i was gonna try to make it to a sale.but some1 was supposed to come get 3 loads of hay.but they messed their cell phone up.so that blew the sale up.so now buddy wants to go 100mi to look at or do something what i dont know.will see if we get to go today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Have fun today, wynedot. Crazy friends can be fun, just stay out of big trouble.

DH is pumping pit-what a way to spend one's birthday. We were going to take him out for breakfast but, the weather forcast is nasty and he decided to spend the day pumping pit so he doesn't have a huge fight getting it done. Plus, it's warm today. Probably the last day for awhile.


----------



## wynedot55

oh ill have fun if we get to leave at 2pm like he wants todo.to make matters worse this crazy friend is a preacher.so no telling i maybe the main sub of his sermon in the am  take hubby out for lunch sunday.my bday is coming up soon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No lunch out on Sunday. They are calling for 4-7 inches of snow! We'll be sticking close to home.

If friend is going bumming this afternoon then shouldn't he have is surmon written for morning? Now, next week could be another story.

Maybe I should start a birthday thead. hmmmm.


----------



## wynedot55

im sure he has tomorrows ready but that could change.ive seen him/god change it in 3 mins.yes you need to start a bday thread.since your gonna get 7in of snow id stay home to.a cow may decide to calf.


----------



## Thewife

There, I left the farm!
We got my Tractor top! I don't have to work topless any more!

We went to the sale, to meet a guy about a motor. 
Hubby would not buy a pretty Brahma cross for me, but he was willing to buy a blue critter for Kitty and ship it to her? I'm thinking there is something wrong here!
Oh, and it MY fault Kitty didn't get the blue one, because I didn't want to stay there all day? Sorry Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> There, I left the farm!
> We got my Tractor top! I don't have to work topless any more!
> 
> We went to the sale, to meet a guy about a motor.
> Hubby would not buy a pretty Brahma cross for me, but he was willing to buy a blue critter for Kitty and ship it to her? I'm thinking there is something wrong here!
> Oh, and it MY fault Kitty didn't get the blue one, because I didn't want to stay there all day? Sorry Kitty!


 That's okay, it's an awfully long way to ship a cow. Was it a blue and white holstein or a belgin blue? Tell him he should have bought the Brahma cross for you though.

I'm glad you don't have to work topless in the rain anymore!


----------



## Thewife

Kitty,
I'm don't know what is was, we only saw it from the cat walk!
It was mostly blue with white, like a shorthorn is red and white! 
It sure did stick out in a pen full of blacks and reds! 

The Brahma had spots all over it's back! I would have been able to reconize it out in the field!
(or as it headed over the hills into the tree farm)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If it resembled a holstein the it was holstein. The belgiun blues are short and wide. No mistaking that they are beef!

She sounds like a real nice change of pace in your herd. DH should have bought her for you!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If it resembled a holstein the it was holstein. The belgiun blues are short and wide. No mistaking that they are beef!
> 
> She sounds like a real nice change of pace in your herd. DH should have bought her for you!


It did not look like a holstien, and it was kinda hard to tell if it was short, it was the same height as the others in the pen!

Hubby tired to tell me he didin't buy the Brahma, because "I" wanted to leave? Some times he is just so full of ........!

He says I can AI a few, Beefmaster! Do any of the AI companies carry beefmaster? What AI companys are out there these days?

Would I be a bad mama if I didn't go out in the rain/snow/hail to feed Smokey tonight?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A.I. Companies thread 

I hope you went out and fed Smokey last night. 

It sounds like we may not get quite as much snow as they first thought but, it's suppose to start as rain and then turn over to snow.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> A.I. Companies thread
> 
> I hope you went out and fed Smokey last night.
> 
> It sounds like we may not get quite as much snow as they first thought but, it's suppose to start as rain and then turn over to snow.


Yea, I fed Smokey lastnight! It was so cold and windy, I could feel it blow through my jacket! I don't want to feed her this morning though!(don't want to go out and feed any body)
Kitty, I think I have your missing snow!
We were only supposed to get rain/snow showers? I think that means it snows, then the rain washes it away, not turn my whole world white?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It has started snowing here too. We took DH out for his birthday breakfast and should have stayed there! It wasn't snowing over there. The girls were not behaving good in the stores though so I crabbed at them and we came home. The fabric store didn't open until noon. If we came home the other way we could have stopped at a Wal-mart that has fabrics (the one in the town we went to doesn't) but, I wasn't dealing with the girls disbehaving and looking for fabric and thread.


----------



## Thewife

Well poo....
The sun came out, the stuff WAS melting!
Came in to eat and now it's snowing again? 
I really need to clean a few pens. Hubby is gonna have to go put my new top on, so I don't get pelted by the big fluffy flakes!

Kids and shopping just don't work! I'm surprised my mom just didn't dump my sisters and I at the store and RUN!

Tell the DH Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We only got a couple inches of wet heavy good packing snow. Check the "What are you making thread".


----------



## Thewife

Ours WAS the good packing kind, it's gone! 
We might have more coming though.

Pens are clean, laundry is almost done, I think I need a nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's to late in the day to take a nap, unless you intend to stay up half the night.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut who had never had the back of her hair cut, wanted it cut tonight.  It was down to just a few inches above her waist. It is now middle of her back. She wanted it shoulder length but, didn't say anything when she looked in the mirror and it was longer.

Now, DH wants his cut! His once (maybe twice) a year hair cut and it's suppose to get really cold later in the week? Oh well, we'll cut it!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's to late in the day to take a nap, unless you intend to stay up half the night.


Yea, I was just thinking that!

Now that I am worn out, the sun decides to come back out! 
I wanted to go for a walk, but I don't want to put my boots back on!
Could clean the kitchen, but that would require standing up again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Now that I am worn out, the sun decides to come back out!
> I wanted to go for a walk, but I don't want to put my boots back on!
> Could clean the kitchen, but that would require standing up again!


To much like work at the end of a long busy day! It'll wait!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I am worn out, the sun decides to come back out!
> I wanted to go for a walk, but I don't want to put my boots back on!
> Could clean the kitchen, but that would require standing up again!
> 
> 
> 
> To much like work at the end of a long busy day! It'll wait!
Click to expand...

My thoughts too!

Besides, Hubby just started dinner, I wouldn't want to get in his way!
Buffalo steaks, mushed taters, gravy and green beans!
Gotta love him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mashed potatoes with a gravy of cream of mushroom sauce with hamburger and greenbeans mixed in for supper here tonight.


----------



## Thewife

I ate too much, now I reeeeeally want a nap!

I still need to feed Smokey and check heifers!  
Just how important is it to feed Smokey on a schedule?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Just how important is it to feed Smokey on a schedule?


If you mean 12 hours apart feedings, not very important. You can very it. Mine get feed in the morning around 4:30 but it's usually about 2:30-3:00 in the afternoon when they get fed. 

Straight had her calf---it's a bull-----and----black & white, I believe. He's really new and still wet. I will post pics later today after he has a chance to realise he has come into the world.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Don't know why I bothered to check my weather online, when all I had to do was look out the window! SNOW? 
Since rocks and cow pies can look about the same when covered with the white stuff, I guess I won't bother trying to do any land clearing today.

Thanks Kitty, if a 12 hour schedule is really important, poor Smokey doesn't stand a chance! I have been trying to keep it close, but it just never seems to work out that way!
Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It could be a bit difficult trying to clear land when it's under snow. At least you know your's won't last long. Ours may not either as it seems they are calling rain for tomorrow and then late in the turning back to snow. So it will disappear and then come back. Ground is frozen either way. 

Smokey will do fine even with her feedings off the 12 hour schedule. Has she decided to eat grain on her own yet? Or is she being stubborn yet?


----------



## Thewife

I kinda wish our ground was fozen! Instead I play the "what's under the snow" game! Is it mud, water or solid ground! This is "supposed" to be the last day of this ####. "Supposed" to be reaching 56 by Friday?

Smokey is a freak of nature! I watch her butt her grain dish so hard, she steps back and shakes her head, then she goes right back and butts it again? She is nibbling on her grain, but not eating it as much as I would like her too. 
Should I get her a bale of alfalfa?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Should I get her a bale of alfalfa?


I don't generally feed hay until they are on their grain good. Of course mine are dairy cattle but, I would think you'd want to do the same. It's to get their stomach's working.

Here's WRB's explaination from another post that I like real well and asked if I could put on my Misc. Info page.
Explaination about why we feed calves grain by WildRoseBeef:



> From an Animal Scientists' perspective (at least an undergrad An Sci's perspective), grain is best for developing the calf's rumen.  In comparing milk, grass (or hay) and grain, grain is the feedstuff to use because of its energy and protein content which aid in developing rumen microflora and the lining of the inside. Ever seen the inside of a rumen? It looks like shag rug, with these papilleae (not cillia, like that found in the small intestine) for absorption of nutrients and other functions.  Grain is also more coarse than grass or hay or milk, which also helps in getting the rumen to really start working, contracting and building in size as the calf grows.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i had a busy weekend.went to an equipment  auction sat to get tom an i away from the farm.then stayed swamp sun.got offered a job to rake hay all summer.an work for a buddy.an do some shredding an stacking hay.but id have to buy a tractor.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One more excuse for that tractor you want.


----------



## wynedot55

yes an he said he would keep me busy.id be tired if i took him up on it.esp if they baled  10,000 round bales.but i doubt if mom wants me working that hard.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes an he said he would keep me busy.id be tired if i took him up on it.esp if they baled  10,000 round bales.but i doubt if mom wants me working that hard.


Don't you need to decide if you want to work that hard or not?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

It is freaking cold out this morning!! -25 Celcius with a windchill of -40 out in the open areas...UGH!  It ain't supposed to be like this in the middle of March, it's supposed to be _warmer_, not colder! 

Anyway, got yet another midterm done, now bring on the finals! (  )

I'm looking forward to doing a major oral presentation on Grass-fed vs. Grain-fed Beef tomorrow in one of my labs (just a course on communication that I have to take as part of my program).  Supposed to be 10 min long, and in front of a class of like 20 people.  Oh what fun is that going to be!


----------



## wynedot55

yes kitty im the 1 that needs to decide that.as mom thinks i work to hard around here.an besides mom knows he would hook the rake up.an work with me awhile an then turn me loose to rake.an prolly run the tedder an cutter when needed.i may take this year to get ready for next year.esp since his daddy in law is wanting /needing to slow down.his dad in law loaded a semi with hay thats going to south texas sat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB said:
			
		

> It is freaking cold out this morning!! -25 Celcius with a windchill of -40 out in the open areas...UGH!  It ain't supposed to be like this in the middle of March, it's supposed to be warmer, not colder!


It's going to be colder here for a few days too. UP to40 mph winds tomorrow with rain turning to snow and then cold. Warmer by the weekend though! Bring on the weekend!



			
				WRB said:
			
		

> now bring on the finals!


Crazy.



			
				WRB said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to doing a major oral presentation on Grass-fed vs. Grain-fed Beef tomorrow in one of my labs (just a course on communication that I have to take as part of my program).  Supposed to be 10 min long, and in front of a class of like 20 people.  Oh what fun is that going to be!


You'll do great! Let us know how it goes over.



			
				 wynedot said:
			
		

> i may take this year to get ready for next year.esp since his daddy in law is wanting /needing to slow down.


Maybe you can work part time and help with the slow down. Moms never care for us to work had anyway. They would prefer that we have an easier life than they had.

I've done chores, made breakfast, 2 totes, fought with the computer, got the material out for Peanut's quilt and I'm cutting that, laundry sorted and one load in, and a few other misc. things. I'm tired!


----------



## wynedot55

well you got that right.she hates for me to work hard.ill prolly tell him if he gets in a tight bind that ill help him where i can.i like working .an i go at my speed an i dont rush.


----------



## Thewife

When I sat down for my nap, my world was white and it was still coming down! When I woke up, the sun was out and there are big green patches under the trees!
Do you think if I take another nap, I will wake up to summer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If that would work I will go lay back down instead of going to the barn too! But, alas, I don't think it will work.


----------



## Thewife

Shoot, it must be just me!
The clouds came back and there is more of the nasty white stuff coming down! 
Maybe I should just stay in bed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

I started the silo unloader up this morning and heard kurthunk! I thought, "What was, pigeon." A Pigeon was sitting in the wrong spot and the silo unloader caught it--what a mess!


----------



## wynedot55

i bet that was 1 heck of a mess to deal with.looks like birds would stay away from silos.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It all landed in the wheelbarrow and seem as how I had just turned the silo unloader on there wasn't much else in it so I took and dumped the pigeon out outside. Yuck! The pigeons love silos as it makes good nesting spots for them.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I don't think a nap will get rid of this mornings white stuff. Local news even used the word "wind chill"? Of course I need to have the big cows clean up the weaner bunk today, which means I have to be out there longer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I don't think a nap will get rid of this mornings white stuff. Local news even used the word "wind chill"? Of course I need to have the big cows clean up the weaner bunk today, which means I have to be out there longer!


Of course, it's the days that chores are longer that things are nasty outside.


----------



## wynedot55

chores double on nasty bad days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to doing a major oral presentation on Grass-fed vs. Grain-fed Beef tomorrow in one of my labs (just a course on communication that I have to take as part of my program).  Supposed to be 10 min long, and in front of a class of like 20 people.  Oh what fun is that going to be!


How did things go? Or is it later today?


----------



## Thewife

My morning so far!
The first bale I dropped off the loft, exploded all over where I did not want to feed!
The weaners did not want to go into the barn, they wanted to run circles around me, bucking and kicking in the snow, that's fun!
The couple of cows I really wanted to move to the other side of the barn, did not want to go today!
The bull did his scary thing.
We did not get the super cold I was dressed for! It's sunny, no wind and everything is turning to mud fast!
And, my female goose, thinks I don't see her when she is out, she sneaks back in before I can get to her?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At least my troubles, so far, has been with a machine! Darn sewing machine gave me grief about sewing Peanut's other poncho.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> At least my troubles, so far, has been with a machine! Darn sewing machine gave me grief about sewing Peanut's other poncho.


About the only thing going for me this morning was a machine! 
The baby kubota started right up? Normally it likes to make sure your lungs are full of diesel exhaust, before it starts moving!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my troubles, so far, has been with a machine! Darn sewing machine gave me grief about sewing Peanut's other poncho.
> 
> 
> 
> About the only thing going for me this morning was a machine!
> The baby kubota started right up? Normally it likes to make sure your lungs are full of diesel exhaust, before it starts moving!
Click to expand...

UGH!


----------



## wynedot55

i finally went an fed an watered the hens an got 14 eggs.an now i have to wash them.went to lunch with a buddy.now im to full.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to doing a major oral presentation on Grass-fed vs. Grain-fed Beef tomorrow in one of my labs (just a course on communication that I have to take as part of my program).  Supposed to be 10 min long, and in front of a class of like 20 people.  Oh what fun is that going to be!
> 
> 
> 
> How did things go? Or is it later today?
Click to expand...

It was later today, at 2 pm.

Well, for one thing I'm glad I got it done.  BUT, I know I screwed up on a number of things; went beyond the time limit, stumbled a little on one powerpoint slide, and didn't look up at the audience as much as I should've. PLUS there was a TONNE of stuff I had to present and now I know how difficult it is to fit it all in into a seeming-long yet amazingly short 10 minute time period!!  My before I deleted a bunch of stuff it was a 30-minute presentation, so I had to delete half of what I had, but still ended up with a lot.  Which meant that I had to do some improvising on my last few minutes.  And of course I had to use my laptop to read my notes off of because I couldn't find a place that would print off my ppt slides (with the notes attached) for me in a space of 5 minutes before class started!  Again, I guess me scottish ancestry came into play and I just had to find someway to improvise, to make do with what I had.  I just hope I didn't bore anybody with it in my class...

Anyway, I think I'm still in shock from it all, LOL.  But hey, now I can sit back and enjoy the other presentations that my colleagues are going to present in the next couple weeks.

There was one presentation in this lab today on TaeKwonDo which was totally cool.  The student presenting it demonstrated various kicks in the sport as well as some other moves...and, even more awesome, she broke a 1" thick  board for us.  Not a plasterboard, but a board of solid wood as if just freshly cut from a tree.  That was neat.

Another neat presentation was the one right after mine, and it was about Monty Roberts and his Joining Up technique with green horses.  I certainly learned a few things from that.

Anyway, I guess you could say I had a good day.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

You know how cold it was this morning?? -30 C with a -41 windchill!! Absolutely ridiculous for this time of year!!  

On the other hand, its supposed to warm up to +5 by Saturday, so HOPEFULLY it comes and HOPEFULLY it stays!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, I'm glad your presentation went well. It is amazing how long but short 10 minutes can be!


----------



## Thewife

I have a CLEAN kitchen floor!
It's even shiny!
Bruiser is body slamming the front door, wanting back in, but I think I will ignore him and enjoy my clean floor awhile!


WildRoseBeef, I'm glad you survived your presentation!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I have a CLEAN kitchen floor!
> It's even shiny!


Now your speaking those foreign words!  Mine needs cleaning too. It just never seems to stay clean that long as it's the floor we come in on.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CLEAN kitchen floor!
> It's even shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> Now your speaking those foreign words!  Mine needs cleaning too. It just never seems to stay clean that long as it's the floor we come in on.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I think this is only the second time I've given it a good scrubbin since Bruiser moved in! Between him, the snow, mud, fire wood and the dirty work we all do, I know it was a big waste of time!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's down to 3F this morning with the wind blowing up to 35 miles an hour. Sounds nasty just sitting inside much less being out in it. I looked out the kitchen window when I got up this morning and the south end barn doors were wide open.  Nothing was frozen and it wasn't to bad in the barn, thankfully!


----------



## wynedot55

i got up to rain an temps in the 40s.an they say we will get rain for the next 3 or 4 days.its getting real dry here an the pools are low.who left the barn doors open last nite.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's like 28 out there, waaay too cold to be outside!
Hubby is sick, the boy is at work and I don't think I have enough hay at the weaners feed bunk for a feeding. I might just have to do some real work for once, and move some bales!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The wind opened the doors. I had them locked shut but they jiggled loose and opened. Thankfully things weren't frozen and Thunder hadn't had her calf right there in the draft-still waiting for that little one.

thewife, your to spoilt with the boy moving the hay for you! I get that job as well as feeding it.  28 is not to cold to be outside working either-do your chores at least.


----------



## wynedot55

man thats bad when the wind opens the doors.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Air temp is 14F and windchill is 3F! Plus it's windy enough you better becareful not to be blown away!


----------



## wynedot55

wind not blowing to bad here.but its wet an cold.done the last egg check for the day.an dang nanny goat got in henhouse.had to dragg her out by her horn.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, your to spoilt with the boy moving the hay for you! I get that job as well as feeding it.  28 is not to cold to be outside working either-do your chores at least.


I'm not spoilt! 
I'm just a lot easier to live with, when I get what I want!

The sun is out, it's hitting 40, I think thats too hot to be working outside! I was hoping to take a nap, but Hubby made it to my comfy nap chair and went back to sleep!
I guess I will go back to my fire!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, your to spoilt with the boy moving the hay for you! I get that job as well as feeding it.  28 is not to cold to be outside working either-do your chores at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not spoilt!
> I'm just a lot easier to live with, when I get what I want!
> 
> The sun is out, it's hitting 40, I think thats too hot to be working outside! I was hoping to take a nap, but Hubby made it to my comfy nap chair and went back to sleep!
> I guess I will go back to my fire!
Click to expand...

 Okay, you have your guys well trained!

First it's to cold to work, now it's to hot to work. You are having a day of extreme temps!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, your to spoilt with the boy moving the hay for you! I get that job as well as feeding it.  28 is not to cold to be outside working either-do your chores at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not spoilt!
> I'm just a lot easier to live with, when I get what I want!
> 
> The sun is out, it's hitting 40, I think thats too hot to be working outside! I was hoping to take a nap, but Hubby made it to my comfy nap chair and went back to sleep!
> I guess I will go back to my fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, you have your guys well trained!
> 
> First it's to cold to work, now it's to hot to work. You are having a day of extreme temps!
Click to expand...

Come on Kitty, I can't let them know they are trained!
They are just the sweetest, kindest, most helpful guys on this whole earth! And after much practice, I can even say that with a straight face!

After going up and down a hill, to throw sticks on my fire, it's too hot! If I stop and take a break, it's too cold!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not spoilt!
> I'm just a lot easier to live with, when I get what I want!
> 
> The sun is out, it's hitting 40, I think thats too hot to be working outside! I was hoping to take a nap, but Hubby made it to my comfy nap chair and went back to sleep!
> I guess I will go back to my fire!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you have your guys well trained!
> 
> First it's to cold to work, now it's to hot to work. You are having a day of extreme temps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on Kitty, I can't let them know they are trained!
> They are just the sweetest, kindest, most helpful guys on this whole earth! And after much practice, I can even say that with a straight face!
> 
> After going up and down a hill, to throw sticks on my fire, it's too hot! If I stop and take a break, it's too cold!
Click to expand...

How much practice?

You need a coat at your break spot.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning
and,
Happy birthday Wynedot!!!!



I decided that no animal should have to rely on me for it's health and well being, until I've had all of my coffee!
I braved the frozen tundra in my pjs and slip on shoes? Halfway there I realized, forgot my cell phone, incase I needed the boy, forgot to leave Bruiser behind, could not even remember where I left my straps! 
Darn good thing everything is frozen solid, I didn't sink in the "not mud" and all there was to see, was a heifer chewing her cud, laying in the middle of nice bed made from ALL of her hay that she pulled from her WAS full, feed bunk!


----------



## wynedot55

thanks its a cold wet morning here.an we do have some mudd so ill slipp an slide some doing my work.i really feel alot older this morning.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thanks its a cold wet morning here.an we do have some mudd so ill slipp an slide some doing my work.i really feel alot older this morning.


What do you mean you feel older?
If I remember correctly, you are now the same age as I am!
Your 29!


----------



## wynedot55

ive been 29 for the last 5yrs.got the hens tended for awhile.an my hands got COLD this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WYNEDOT!

I sold 5 shopping totes today at the local grocery store in town. I could have left after the lunch crowd as far as selling went for they all sold in the morning and lunch hour. I did get several cards out this aft though. The first tote to sell was a frog one. 

wynedot, aren't hands always cold? They don't get warm, do they?


----------



## wynedot55

my hands was like ice blocks this morning.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Happy birthday wynedot, dad's birthday was 5 days ago.


----------



## wynedot55

thanks kutekitten.i hear he had to pump the pit on his birthday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my hands was like ice blocks this morning.


Mine always are until spring hits really good!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Your welcome! Yes he did. What a birthday!


----------



## wynedot55

i never take my birthday off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i never take my birthday off.


DH's birthday fell on the weekend but, he took this whole last week off from work. Of course, there was still farm work to do!


----------



## wynedot55

tell DH he can quit doing farm work when he dies


----------



## Thewife

I saw something sooooo cool today, even got a few fuzzy pictures!
Now my computer and Photobucket are at it again!
I will try again after I go feed my fire some of these important papers I guess I am supposed to keep for no reason other than they take up space on my desk causing more clutter to my already cluttered brain!



Kitty, congrats on selling the totes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, you really need to get that computer and photobucket to get along! Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, you really need to get that computer and photobucket to get along!


That would make my life waaaay too easy!
Can't have that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, you really need to get that computer and photobucket to get along!
> 
> 
> 
> That would make my life waaaay too easy!
> Can't have that!
Click to expand...

  Did you get them to cooperate? I'll watch for pics.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, you really need to get that computer and photobucket to get along!
> 
> 
> 
> That would make my life waaaay too easy!
> Can't have that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get them to cooperate? I'll watch for pics.
Click to expand...

I did it!
Guess my computer won't go flying through the window tonight!
(maybe next time)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Oh hey I forgot! Happy Birthday Wyne!!  Hope you had a good birthday today!

It was WARM here today!!!!  It went up to like 5 C today, tomorrow's supposed to go up to 8 C!!! WOOOHOOO!!! 

I think spring is finally here...but I hope it stays and we don't get another nasty April blizzard like we did last year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB-It sounds like we to warm up to the mid 40's F today-about the same as you! I sure am looking forward to it!

Darn internet was out this morning until a few minutes ago.  That should be outlawed!


----------



## Thewife

Well, I crossed the icy tundra to check my heifer, NOTHING!
I'm thinking she likes having her own pen and a full feed bunk she doesn't have to share, probably won't calve until I run out of hay!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Well, I crossed the icy tundra to check my heifer, NOTHING!
> I'm thinking she likes having her own pen and a full feed bunk she doesn't have to share, probably won't calve until I run out of hay!


I'm still waiting on Thunder too, so I can feel your fustration!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I crossed the icy tundra to check my heifer, NOTHING!
> I'm thinking she likes having her own pen and a full feed bunk she doesn't have to share, probably won't calve until I run out of hay!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on Thunder too, so I can feel your fustration!
Click to expand...

Hubby is leaving tonight to go on fishing trip, if she is gonna need help, tomorrow will be the day! Or she will just let me stress while he's gone, then shoot it out no problem, when he gets home!


----------



## wynedot55

i made it though my bday in 1 peice.an its still cold here.but will warm up in a day or 2.


----------



## Thewife

We have a new pretty little heifer!
Now we just gotta figure out who it's mother is!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on the new heifer calf.hope you can match her an her momma up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations!


----------



## greenhorn girl

congrats on the addition to the family. This is my first time posting but have been addicted to this forum and BYC. I have just found out that my dream to have a milk cow might get a chance. After exhausting all other things I put an ad on CL for fresh milk for "animal's" as I live in TN. I have been contacted by someone just miles from me that just lost their Guernsey and would consider a cow share or sell me the milk once they get another cow. I so hope they do a cow share...... Anyway I am just so excited right now I had to tell someone who I knew would understand and I know people here could relate to my excitement. I now need to find a good place to find a good cow from someone who takes real good care of the animals. If anyone out there is close to Lyles, TN and are in my area or knows of someone in my area with Jerseys or Guernsey or a cross mix let me know please. I wish you all a wonderful day


----------



## wynedot55

hope your cow share works.an that you get todo the cow share.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with getting a cow!


----------



## Thewife

We found the mama! 
Well, she found us!
After standing in the middle of about 20 cows that all look the same and a bull that I don't trust, we decied to just lock the little brat up and let mama find her!
With all that crying going on, it didn't take too long!


Welcome to the board Greenhorn girl!


----------



## wynedot55

what would you do if you 60 cows or more to match the calves up to.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> what would you do if you 60 cows or more to match the calves up to.


If your asking if I had 60 cows and had to find the mama to 1, I'd do it the same way as I did this one.
If I had to match up 60 cows to 60 calves?
I'd walk away and let them figure it out all on their own!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would you do if you 60 cows or more to match the calves up to.
> 
> 
> 
> If your asking if I had 60 cows and had to find the mama to 1, I'd do it the same way as I did this one.
> If I had to match up 60 cows to 60 calves?
> I'd walk away and let them figure it out all on their own!
Click to expand...

  I do like your answer! 

Your method was a very good way to find mom.


----------



## wynedot55

we let the cows pair up with their calves.but if we unsure we do the calf beller an get the heck out of the way.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> we let the cows pair up with their calves.but if we unsure we do the calf beller an get the heck out of the way.


I never could get the calf beller down pat!

Normally I just call the dogs over to the calf and the mama steps up real quick! I figured todays calf was either from heifer that was not being a good mom or an old cow that knew the dogs were not a threat!
It was an old cow!

Chores are done! Hubby is some where between here and Oregon?
Time to just sit!
(at least until it's time to feed Smokey!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Baby quilt is finally done! It should have been done hours ago if it weren't for my load, demanding, obnoxious family! They have learned a little respect tonight.


----------



## wynedot55

glad you got the baby quilt done.its still raining here.i think weve had close to 5in of rain.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I didn't have to cross the frozen tundra to check my heifer this morning! 
Instead, I braved the wind and the rain, swam the muck, and hurdled the cold wet gate(OK, I crawled over the gate) just to see, NOTHING!
It would not have been too bad if I wasn't already chilled to the bone! Seems Bruisier has figured out how to open the front door!
Wouldn't be a bad thing, if he would learn how to close it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good afternoon,

Went shopping this morning and got a new pair of barn boots again! Maybe my feet won't get wet walking to the barn later. We went over to Stockman's in Osseo and they had a different brand of boot there. I'm hoping these will last longer than the other ones I normally get. I'm getting tired of having wet feet all the time due to poor boots getting holes in them!

I'm going to be looking at laptop computers. Anyone have any words of wisdom to part with?


----------



## Thewife

> I'm going to be looking at laptop computers. Anyone have any words of wisdom to part with?


Don't eat yellow snow?
Sorry, it's about the only words wisdom I know!


I got trapped on the barn by a good down pour! 
So I dragged, carried and stacked for a week of feedings!
And, there are no more piles that can fall on my tractor! There is one stack that can fall on the weaner calves, but I think they would like that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I'm going to be looking at laptop computers. Anyone have any words of wisdom to part with?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't eat yellow snow?
> Sorry, it's about the only words wisdom I know!
> 
> 
> I got trapped on the barn by a good down pour!
> So I dragged, carried and stacked for a week of feedings!
> And, there are no more piles that can fall on my tractor! There is one stack that can fall on the weaner calves, but I think they would like that!
Click to expand...

 They probably would but, just think of the mess they would make of those bales and all the wasted hay you would have to clean out.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont know nothing bout laptops.the last desktop i bought is an emachines.an i got it from wal-marts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good thing I started a thread over on BYChickens! You guys don't seem to know any more than me!


----------



## wynedot55

i used to cusom build my pcs.all i know bout is cows an equipment.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to be looking at laptop computers. Anyone have any words of wisdom to part with?


Acers or Gateways are your best bet.  I had been using a Dell for a couple years until it just crapped out on me this afternoon and won't let me back on the desktop again.   I've had the Acer (the one I'm on now) for like 4 years now and the only problems I've had with it is the power adapter.  Of course, the power adapter gets the worse abuse than the laptop itself.  Acers are more for doing documents and stuff, whereas Apple computers are more for people who like to goof around with graphics.  Since I'm not into the graphics of computer technology, and you probably ain't either, Kitty, but it sounds like an Acer might be one of your top choices. I don't mind HP either, hasn't been as trouble some as the dell.

Anyway, another warm day today, though I wasn't able to be outside because I was so busy going laundry, vacuuming, dusting, doing dishes, cleaning the kitchen and bathroom, and starting on a couple assignments due for Monday.  Plus trying to figger out what the hell was going on with my ruddy Dell laptop. 

Anyway, at least a good hockey game's on tonight.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thanks WRB. I am looking at the HP or Compaq but, I will keep the Acers in mind. I had never heard of them until I started looking at the lap tops so I wasn't sure on them. Good to know I have another choice!

My desk top is a Dell. It's okay but, I won't get another one. I like my old Compaq better only it had Windows 98 on it. 

Good luck figuring out your screwy one and hope you don't have info on it that you didn't backup so you can get to it. 

Thunder had a heifer calf tonight. I will take and post pics tomorrow if she makes it. She is really having a hard time with her breathing.


----------



## Thewife

> Thunder had a heifer calf tonight. I will take and post pics tomorrow if she makes it. She is really having a hard time with her breathing.


All right Kitty, I know it's your bed time.
But, what do you mean by hard time breathing?
What causes it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Thunder had a heifer calf tonight. I will take and post pics tomorrow if she makes it. She is really having a hard time with her breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> All right Kitty, I know it's your bed time.
> But, what do you mean by hard time breathing?
> What causes it?
Click to expand...

It was past bedtime!

Apparently, she had trouble coming into the world. Her head was swollen some and there was even a blueish tinge to her skin. She was having trouble coughing up the fluid in her lungs. We had drapped her over a bar in the barn to help drain them and then gave her to mom to lick. And was Thunder ever licking her! 

We had been gone for the evening and DH stopped by the barn on the way in. She wasn't born yet but, it seemed there was trouble. We came to the house changed and went back out. She was laying on the walkway not breathing. I'll see in a minute how she is this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Huricane is doing fine. Pics on my calf thread.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning
In this mornings chapter of heifer checking, we have SNOW?
Not those light fluffy flakes that gently float to the ground, heck no!
It's those big wet globs that find their way into your collar and melt all the way down your backside or pile up on the cold gate you have to crawl over! That would not have been to bad if I hadn't forgotten my gloves!
No calf, of course! 

Kitty, 
A BIG congrats on that one! I'm so glad she doing good, she is a pretty one! 
I didn't even think of the fluid when you said breathing problems!(DUH)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning,

I've gotten a mixed bag of news this morning.

 One of my aunt's had her gallbladder removed last week. They found a rare form of cancer. I found this out yesterday and made a couple calls to let some of the family here know. Then one of my other uncles was able to get ahold of the uncle with the aunt and found out the good news. The cancer seems to have been contained in the gall bladder. They will monitor her to make sure it doesn't come back but, everything looks good at this point.

The other news is, my uncle out in Idaho killed himself yesterday afternoon. He had major health issues and wasn't even able to come home when Grandpa died because of them. I guess he's been depressed pretty bad lately too. It's propably a blessing for him as he's now in a better place. I'm fine.


----------



## Thewife

Wow Kitty, that is a mix!

I guess it's part of getting old. I've lost an uncle and a great uncle, just in these past two months. I didn't really know the great uncle, but the uncle was a cool dude! I can only be happy for him, I know he's in a better place.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all sorry that your having such bad family news kitty.so sorry to hear about your aunt an uncle.an glad the heifer calf is doing better.hope she keeps improving.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If she keeps improving I'm in trouble! You would have never known anything was wrong with her lastnight the way she was acting this morning. 

Thank you, guys.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When one is playing with the laptop, I would recommend moving the desktop's keyboard away! I keep trying to use the wrong keyboard!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Wow, that is quite the mix. I'm sorry about your uncle.  Glad your aunt's doing fine though, hoping for the best for her.

BTW, another warm day today...and yet I slept in (like REALLY slept in).  I'm thinking I should get my butt outside today for a little walk, just to get me out of this "prison" of an apartment.

Kitty, yea I'm hoping I get that damn computer fixed too; the good thing is is that at least I have most of my files saved on one of my data sticks.  Except for the pictures from my Fuji S1000 camera.   If I can't save that computer, then there goes my lovely pictures.   I know I have most saved on photobucket, but still, I like having them on my harddrive.  I haven't saved my most recent pics though, unfortunately. 

Anyway, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If she keeps improving I'm in trouble! You would have never known anything was wrong with her lastnight the way she was acting this morning.


So your saying you got yourself a Smokey?
It's kinda funny watching my brave protectors RUN out of her pasture when I let her out! And to think she couldn't even stand up the first few days!


Having another one of those lovely mornings on the farm!
I had 1 goal today, hose off the tractor!
I left it out yesterday, for a little presoak in the rain! It has a flat tire this morning, of course it's nowhere near a hose!  
It's so windy, the heavy rain is blowing through the seams on my barn roof? There is standing water in my loft and in the wheelbarrow I have a sack of grain sitting in.
There was a cow on the slab, getting ready to calve, while eating? Luckily she was at one end and the bull was at the other! I got her in!  
The boy was going to bring over the compressor, I told him we would do it later! I need to dry up a little before I go back out to get soaked again!


----------



## Thewife

Surprise!
I have another black heifer calf!
It stopped raining and the sun came out!
I'm sure it will stat up again around the time the boy gets back and brings me the compressor!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on another heifer calf! You really need to get some more color in that herd though. Hmmmm, DH needs to take a vacation when the timing is right and you need to have a colored bull lined up to come for a visit and leave just in time for DH to come home!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty he wont let her have a beefmaster bull.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Congratulations on another heifer calf! You really need to get some more color in that herd though. Hmmmm, DH needs to take a vacation when the timing is right and you need to have a colored bull lined up to come for a visit and leave just in time for DH to come home!


I've considered that one!
But the only way he would leave for awhile, would be if I sent him off on one of those far away hunting trips!
How many deer you got in your backyard?


The calf is up and eating, the tractor is in the barn! 
All my chores are done and now the power keeps flickering!

Guess I better light some candles!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Congrats on a new calf thewife!  (and of the new calf you got too, Kitty!)




Now I really screwed up my temperature declaration today...it is NOT warm out!! Unless you call -9 with a light snow flurry warm. 

Anyway, I had a nice 15 min walk just now.  Even though it was slightly chilly, I didn't mind the snow at all.

Bad thing is is that where I live I can't see the Northern Lights to see how close spring is.  I've heard when the Northern Lights occur it either means that winter will come in a few weeks, or spring will come in a few weeks, depending on when it comes.  Of course in the North like the Yukon, Alaska, Northwest Territories and Nunavut it's a different story. 

For those of you who have never seen the Northern Lights before  (or Aurora Borealis, in a scientific naming  scheme), it is breath taking and spectacular.  The pictures that National Geographic show of the Northern Lights are nothing compared to the real thing. 

Anyway, the countdown continues: 4 weeks left until school ends! Last exam is on the 21 of April.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> kitty he wont let her have a beefmaster bull.


If he isn't home and the bull is gone before he gets there......... 



> How many deer you got in your backyard?


None in the backyard. They don't like that old chopped off corn field. The front yard, or field across the road out front, has had 50+! Don't know where they have all come from. We haven't seen to many for months and now here all these are.

We did see and hear sandhill cranes! Darn birds are a nusience but, as they and the geese we've seen lately migrate and their back, spring must be close!

The northern lights are pretty here. We don't get the full spectrum of color but, they are still fun to watch dance in the sky.



> Anyway, the countdown continues: 4 weeks left until school ends! Last exam is on the 21 of April.


WOW! It is really winding down for you. Will you be taking any summer courses or are you taking a break until fall?


----------



## jhm47

The northern lights are beautiful here too.  Only thing is---when we can see them, it's WAAAAAY below 0.  

Finally starting to warm up here.  S'posed to get to 50 tomorrow.  Hope the whole week is nice, since we have lots of cows/heifers due.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with all those calves arriving!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

I have a couple totes to work on today. A little more to the picture on it so I'm not sure if I will get both done today. It's a business logo. 

Temps are suppose to get to the low 60's today!   :bun


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Cold, wet and windy! 

This mornings heifer checking was so easy, I did it in my slippers! 
Hubbys headlights went down the driveway, so I'm guessing she isn't doing anything!  
Hoping she doesn't need any help today, he had to park my tireless tractor in a bad spot, I don't have access to my squeeze if I need it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tireless tractor? What's it doing without tires. They dont get much work done that way. The squeeze shoot area would be a bad place to have to park it. Hopefully, you won't need the squeeze shoot.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all been out fed the goats an hens.as well as got some eggs in.have them washed an air drying now.sounds like some1 has a flat.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tireless tractor? What's it doing without tires. They dont get much work done that way. The squeeze shoot area would be a bad place to have to park it. Hopefully, you won't need the squeeze shoot.


One of my tires has been being a PIA for awhile now, the compressor and I have become best friends! 
It finally went completely flat yesterday and I might have gotten gotten a lttle bit of an attitude! 
It is now on it's way to get fixed!
It's going to be one expensive flat repair, when he put the tire on the tailgate of my Blazer, it shattered the back window!
Needless to say, there was a lot of attitude floating around here last night!

My squeeze area was designed by some moron who never considered that a cow might go down. I would only use it, if getting her behind a gate is impossible.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall had a fun tempered nite on the farm.a buddy of mine locked his keys in the truck.an his unlock code was in his billfold that was in the truck.so he called his wife to bring the extra set of keys.an on her way back home she hitt a deer.an done $2200 damage to front bumper.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

OUCH!!! Sounds like a rough night.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> OUCH!!! Sounds like a rough night.


It's all good!
No guns were drawn!

As long as the tire problem isn't the big gash I put in it, things will be just fine!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Still snowing today, and about -9 right now.  

Yep, that's all I have to say about today. :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, You really need to warm up! I'll send some warm thoughts  your way!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she is frozen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like she is frozen.


Yeah. -10C is equal to 14F.

Where did I put my tiny pointed brush? I just had it a few hours ago.


----------



## wynedot55

dont know ask miss peanut.she may know where your brush is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's down for her nap. I need to head for the barn. I did manage to finish that tote without it but, reallllllllly would like it before I do the next one.


----------



## wynedot55

dont get to tired doing chores.


----------



## Thewife

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain!
Got trapped at the barn by a down pour, AGAIN!
I am now set up for 10 days of feeding and I tore down the stack that wanted to fall in the weaner calf pen!
I'm thinking I should just set up a TV and coffee pot over there! Maybe a cot too!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I'd rather have your rain than this snow.  

Yeah I guess you could say I'm a bit frozen...just tired of this bloody snow.

Kitty, thanks I hope your warm weather makes it here, we sure could use it!

I couldn't check out what was wrong with my Dell today, things got pretty busy and I figgered by the time everything was said and done it would be too late to take it in to have it looked at anyway.  So maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

awwwwwww dont move into the barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain, rain!
> Got trapped at the barn by a down pour, AGAIN!
> I am now set up for 10 days of feeding and I tore down the stack that wanted to fall in the weaner calf pen!
> I'm thinking I should just set up a TV and coffee pot over there! Maybe a cot too!


 There are days that seem it's just easier to stay out there but, really you don't want to.

WRB, the dell will wait another day.


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I'd rather have your rain than this snow.


The funny thing is, as much as I hate snow, I would have traded today! Just so I would not have to look at all the grey dingy blah any more!

Hubby just called!
The flat wasn't caused by the big gash I put in the tire! Or, the other gash I didn't know about! 
It was a nail!

Kitty, your right! I really didin't want to stay over there today! I'm finally getting all my paper work in order and now Hubby is on his way home, so I will put it all away for tomorrow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Darn nails!


----------



## wynedot55

nails love tractor tires.an so does thorns.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Rough morning here. I wokeup with muscle spasms in my lower right back. I had lifted a forkful of soggy hayledge wrong yesterday morning when cleaning up from the flooded manger  DH had put off replacing the warn bolts on one of the drinking cups. Instead he tied it up and the cows broke things. Just what you want to walk into the barn to on a Monday morning--NOT!


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just hate when you twist your back.makes morning chores alot harder.cows will break things esp when your not ready to fix it.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning.
Hubby left, so I'm guessing my heifers aren't doing anything.
I'm pretty sure I will be scraping a slab this morning, YIPPEE! 
The sound of the rain pounding the skylights tells me that's gonna be a lot of fun! It's mornings like this that I wish I had a real cab on my tractor!

Kitty, how can water cause so much pain? I'm down to using the pen with no water trough! Of course it's the furthest one from the faucet! I think that cow just stands there and drinks so I have to carry more buckets!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, you need a water hose!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, you need a water hose!


No, I need umph!
2 hoses are draped all over the squeeze area in a noodle mess, from draining during the deep freeze. The third hose I would need, is over here at the house. 
I can't take the third hose over there until I wash out Hubbys boat.
I did the math, buckets are less work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Your draping hoses to drain? I hook one end over something and then slowly pull the hose in, draining it at the sametime, coiling it at my feet as I go. Drains good and they are more compact when done.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Your draping hoses to drain? I hook one end over something and then slowly pull the hose in, draining it at the sametime, coiling it at my feet as I go. Drains good and they are more compact when done.


My cheap hoses don't coil, they climb fences!
I unhook from the faucet, then slowly feed it over the side of the chute, letting it pile up on the other side. When I need it again, I just hook it up and go!
It usually doesn't become such a noodle mess, but I'm thinking when Hubby stole my third hose, he had to do some digging!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your draping hoses to drain? I hook one end over something and then slowly pull the hose in, draining it at the sametime, coiling it at my feet as I go. Drains good and they are more compact when done.
> 
> 
> 
> My cheap hoses don't coil, they climb fences!
> I unhook from the faucet, then slowly feed it over the side of the chute, letting it pile up on the other side. When I need it again, I just hook it up and go!
> It usually doesn't become such a noodle mess, but I'm thinking when Hubby stole my third hose, he had to do some digging!
Click to expand...

I use the more expensive rubber type coated hoses. Those cheap plastic ones don't like our cold winters and they don't last long either. It's worth the money to buy the more expensive ones.


----------



## wynedot55

i hated having to deal with frozen hoses.it was always a big pain  to deal with.i have 200ft of hose going to the corral.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hated having to deal with frozen hoses.it was always a big pain  to deal with.i have 200ft of hose going to the corral.


Yeah, but, how long does your's stay frozen? For awhile in the morning and then thaw out later in the day?


----------



## wynedot55

yes if i was lucky.an sometimes it would be a few days fore i could use them.goodthing the cows could drink from the pools.


----------



## Thewife

The sun came out!
It will probably go away as soon as I head back to the barn!
I had to bring Mr. X's baby Kubota over here to hose off the tires.
It has 3 that need air, but for some reason he has all the valves on the inside? 
Won't be too bad airing up the front 2, but the back one is gonna be interesting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some put them on the inside so they don't get caught on brush, etc. as easily.


----------



## wynedot55

i just had a big lunch.had 4 eggs .25 of a package of bacon an 4 big biscuits with jelly.now im real full.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i just had a big lunch.had 4 eggs .25 of a package of bacon an 4 big biscuits with jelly.now im real full.


That sounds good, I'm starved!


I only got covered in a little "not mud" putting air in the tire!
It still has the same truck tires it had one it when he bought it a hundred years ago. He got a set of real tractor tires with it and never put them on. Maybe if I pop these tires like I do every other tire, he will put the real tractor tires on?


----------



## wynedot55

yes it was real good.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes it was real good.


Well, Ya know!
I went down for my nap, hungry!
Had a terrible dream!
I dreamt my sisters and all my inlaws were here, expecting ME to feed them! Good thing I woke up, I was about to tell them what I thought of them! I'd have to sleep for a week to do that!


----------



## wynedot55

now that was a bad dream.we are going to red lobster this evening for my bros bday.so ill be eating good.prolly get lobster tail an shrimp.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was real good.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Ya know!
> I went down for my nap, hungry!
> Had a terrible dream!
> I dreamt my sisters and all my inlaws were here, expecting ME to feed them! Good thing I woke up, I was about to tell them what I thought of them! I'd have to sleep for a week to do that!
Click to expand...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Buttermilk is in the jar doing it's thing and yogurt is next. Peanut's in the tub taking a bath. Tote order done, just needs a day or two to make sure the tackiness is out of the protective coat and I can mail them out. I'm going to work on sewing some more up so they will be ready to paint. I found some more neat clipart lastnight too.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Had to do my own heifer checking this morning, NOTHING!
At least it wasn't raining, yet! 

My guys are threating to serve me my gander for dinner again, so I guess I should fix their pen today? I don't know what their problem is, it's just a bird?

wynedot, are you trying to make me hungry again? I saw some ad on the tube for a shrimp dinner, been craving it ever since!
Also saw an ad for a place called the Corral? I pictured my nasty too much rain corral, don't know if I could eat there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> My guys are threating to serve me my gander for dinner again, so I guess I should fix their pen today? I don't know what their problem is, it's just a bird?


Only a bird, you would think they could teach it who's boss.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot, are you trying to make me hungry again? I saw some ad on the tube for a shrimp dinner, been craving it ever since!
> Also saw an ad for a place called the Corral? I pictured my nasty too much rain corral, don't know if I could eat there!


Not sure I'd want to eat there either. That just conjures up the wrong image. They need to add a word or two with it to project a better one!


----------



## Thewife

> Only a bird, you would think they could teach it who's boss.


I tried to tell them that!
They said something about coming home after a hard day at work, arms full of stuff, only to ambushed in the dark by my "sweet little birdy"!(not really their exact words)
They can see him coming, he's white, he glows, what is the problem?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Only a bird, you would think they could teach it who's boss.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them that!
> They said something about coming home after a hard day at work, arms full of stuff, only to ambushed in the dark by my "sweet little birdy"!(not really their exact words)
> They can see him coming, he's white, he glows, what is the problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

well im not going to eat till we get to red lobster.an its about time to get miss peanut out of the tub.she been in there about an hour


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Actually, she's been out for awhile now. She was in for an hour and 45 mins.


----------



## wynedot55

doggoned she is gonna turn into a fish


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I think she already has!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like it


----------



## Thewife

I fed out my last big bale today!
No more dealing with the spike!
Now if the grass will come on before I run out of small bales, all will be well!
Oh yea, I had a hen show up with a chick?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Oh yea, I had a hen show up with a chick?


Now, you're killing me! I still have a month to go before I can dig out the incubator!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on the chick.i think we only have 30 bales of hay left.an our grass is greening up nicely after the good rain we got.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I had a hen show up with a chick?
> 
> 
> 
> Now, you're killing me! I still have a month to go before I can dig out the incubator!
Click to expand...

Not trying to kill ya Kitty, just trying to offer some hope!

I might be digging out my incubator. My dogs seem to think messing with my ducks nests is a wise thing to do. If Bruiser gets them, he eats them. I think my red dog is putting them in the middle if the yard, to protect, until I pick them up?




> i think we only have 30 bales of hay left.an our grass is greening up nicely after the good rain we got.


Are your 30 bales big bales? How long will that last you?


----------



## wynedot55

yes they are big 5 by 6 bales.we put out 2 or 3 bales a few days ago.an the cows have barely touch them.so they will prolly be the last hay we feed this year.but during the winter they was eating 1 5 by 6 bale a day.an we are feeding close to 100hd.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

*Whew* Looks like I'm a bit busy this morning...

Gotta clean up this apartment 'cause there's some annual inspection folk coming in and looking around, then I gotta start on a couple term papers today too, plus a bunch of other stuff.


PLUS...its the last day of winter!!!!! How awesome is that?!!  :bun :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> PLUS...its the last day of winter!!!!! How awesome is that?!!


:bun :bun :bun  :bun :bun :bun


----------



## Thewife

Good morning ALL!

I stayed up too late, got up too early, can't hold a thought or see too clearly! 
I did see we have some new memebers, WELCOME!




			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes they are big 5 by 6 bales.we put out 2 or 3 bales a few days ago.an the cows have barely touch them.so they will prolly be the last hay we feed this year.but during the winter they was eating 1 5 by 6 bale a day.an we are feeding close to 100hd.


100 head? Luckily that's too many for this place! I'm getting wore out with my 40+!
Mine are starting to wander further from the barn, so I know the grass is growing. I just need it to grow a little faster!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I learned this morning that if I run the battery out on the laptop that it saves my Windows sesson. I had it pluggedin and was surprised when the screen went blank in the middle of typing. Forgot to turn the outlet strip on.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I learned this morning that if I run the battery out on the laptop that it saves my Windows sesson. I had it pluggedin and was surprised when the screen went blank in the middle of typing. Forgot to turn the outlet strip on.


Yea, don't bother trying to use a flashlight that has been plugged into a turned off outlet strip either! I learned that lesson, one stormy dark night!


----------



## wynedot55

we could carry 200 momma cows pretty easy.simply because we normally dont have to start haying till dec 1st.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Another sign of spring is the T-bone steaks on my grill!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Another sign of spring is the T-bone steaks on my grill!


Do you have enough for everybody?

I cooked up a big Elk stew, put the lid on it and sent it off with Hubby! I had a microwave chicken pot pie!

Seems I have an appointment Sat with my tax lady? Guess I should get ready?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was very good. 

I guess you should get ready for your tax lady.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It was very good.
> 
> I guess you should get ready for your tax lady.


I don't wanna go see my tax lady, she's mean, she makes me think!
Plus, they moved their office, I don't know where it is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very good.
> 
> I guess you should get ready for your tax lady.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna go see my tax lady, she's mean, she makes me think!
> Plus, they moved their office, I don't know where it is!
Click to expand...

Get it done and over with. Ours are done, in, and back.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was very good.
> 
> I guess you should get ready for your tax lady.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna go see my tax lady, she's mean, she makes me think!
> Plus, they moved their office, I don't know where it is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get it done and over with. Ours are done, in, and back.
Click to expand...

I was hoping if I put it off long enough, she would come here to do them! Then she went out and got a real job? Now I have to fit into her work schedule?  And here I thought she was my friend?


----------



## wynedot55

morning all ive locked the billy in goat jail.an had to fix the henhouse door latch.will be gone till this afternoon.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I have a splitting headache and need to think? Not sure how that is going to work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I have a splitting headache and need to think? Not sure how that is going to work!


That could be hazardess!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I have a splitting headache and need to think? Not sure how that is going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> That could be hazardess!
Click to expand...

It didn't go to bad! 
The barn is quiet, so I must have fed everybody!
Smokey did escape, while I was feeding the cats!
I told her to enjoy the rain, I didn't have the umph to deal with her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I have a splitting headache and need to think? Not sure how that is going to work!
> 
> 
> 
> That could be hazardess!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't go to bad!
> The barn is quiet, so I must have fed everybody!
> Smokey did escape, while I was feeding the cats!
> I told her to enjoy the rain, I didn't have the umph to deal with her!
Click to expand...

She'll come when you go out to feed her. Sometimes the easiest way to catch them is to let them run it out and get them at feeding time-as long as it's safe for them to run loose.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be hazardess!
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't go to bad!
> The barn is quiet, so I must have fed everybody!
> Smokey did escape, while I was feeding the cats!
> I told her to enjoy the rain, I didn't have the umph to deal with her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She'll come when you go out to feed her. Sometimes the easiest way to catch them is to let them run it out and get them at feeding time-as long as it's safe for them to run loose.
Click to expand...

She has a nice little pasture and is about as safe as all the other calves! I normally let her out on nicer days, or if I'm going to be out there to keep an eye on her. It's raining today, and I really didn't want to have to worry about her. I could probably catch her by now, but that would require putting my boots on!


----------



## wynedot55

well youll catch her when its time for her bottle.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good night, not Good morning! Sounds like she wanted to venture, even if it were a small adventure!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good night! see you soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Good night! see you soon!


Good night, kitten.


----------



## wynedot55

nite miss kutekitten


----------



## Thewife

Good night?
Time to feed Smokey, check the heifer and celebrate!
I'm ready to go see the tax lady!!!
(I think)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good night?
> Time to feed Smokey, check the heifer and celebrate!
> I'm ready to go see the tax lady!!!
> (I think)


It was 9:30 here. We both went to bed.

Congratulations on finally being ready for the tax lady! Good luck.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My world is white again!  There's about 1 1/2 of the stuff out there!


----------



## wynedot55

well its pretty here.the temps are in the 70s.an ive been up since 6am.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My world is white again!  There's about 1 1/2 of the stuff out there!


You're still getting snow?  :/  It's spring in NH!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My world is white again!  There's about 1 1/2 of the stuff out there!
> 
> 
> 
> You're still getting snow?  :/  It's spring in NH!
Click to expand...

It was here. They called for this stuff to be rain. It won't last as our highs today are supose to be in the mid 50s. We are also suppose to see rain most of this week-I just hope it's rain and not this crap!


----------



## wynedot55

hey your in heatwave there.get out the sorts.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway




----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hey your in heatwave there.get out the sorts.


Not that warm! Especially if the wind is blowing but, it sure beats what we have had.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Got an email from my evil tax lady, she wants me there at 11?
I think she forgot I have critters to care for. 

Kitty, I think your highs are higher than mine! I don't want to check, they LIE!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Surely, you can get the critters fed by then. Scraping the slabs and burn piles can wait.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Surely, you can get the critters fed by then. Scraping the slabs and burn piles can wait.


Yea, but until my coffee reaches my little brain, it sounds like waaaay too much work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, you can get the critters fed by then. Scraping the slabs and burn piles can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but until my coffee reaches my little brain, it sounds like waaaay too much work!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

i to hate having to rush to get things done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know. By 11 half the day is done. I've had chores done for hours so, there's no rushing for an 11 appointment.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I don't know. By 11 half the day is done. I've had chores done for hours so, there's no rushing for an 11 appointment.


That's why I like the beefers!
Noonish is a good time to START getting ready to go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. By 11 half the day is done. I've had chores done for hours so, there's no rushing for an 11 appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like the beefers!
> Noonish is a good time to START getting ready to go!
Click to expand...

That's to late and you'll miss your apointment and she will just reschedule it anyway. Then you will have to go through all this again. Go and get it done with!


----------



## wynedot55

getting taxes done aint that bad esp when you know you dont have to pay anything in.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. By 11 half the day is done. I've had chores done for hours so, there's no rushing for an 11 appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I like the beefers!
> Noonish is a good time to START getting ready to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's to late and you'll miss your apointment and she will just reschedule it anyway. Then you will have to go through all this again. Go and get it done with!
Click to expand...

She won't reschedule, she will make me sit and wait! 
She's evil!

I don't know if I will have to pay this year, I didn't spend enough money last year!

Ok, I'm off to feed the critters, the wonderful critters of oz!


----------



## Thewife

There!
Our taxes are done!
Dads taxes are done!
The boys taxes are done!
Can I stop now?

Oh, and SHE was late for the appointment!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you can stop.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How rude! Make you come in and then be late!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How rude! Make you come in and then be late!


That's what I said!

Seems when she got my email, saying I would rather do it later, she figured she could lounge the morning away in her pjs!
By the time I got her answer, saying we could do it later, I was ready to go! So, I just emailed back "I'm on my way!".
Yea!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

DH and the girls just went outside to switch some cows around. If DH is smart he doesn't come in for a while. I wanted to put part of the quilt boxes together today. I should have waited. I asked him a simple question to double check something and he decided to help. Wondered why I got crabby when he wanted me to work on the floor instead of the table? Then wondered why I got crabbier yet when he wants to skip a couple small but important steps?  I want them to look nice when done not something slapped together!

_And now one of the boards appears to be twisted. He went to pull it around so we could do the next side and undid the first joint. I told him we need to wait for the first joint to dry. His idea is to look for longer nails. Ummm, I looked before I came in the house and if there's different nails that will work, out there they aren't where they belong._


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I forgot all about the baby shower at Hubbys ex's house yesterday! I missed the chance to not only see his ex, but her sisters, my SILs and my MIL! I am just sooo bummed, I might just have to send my tax lady a thank you card(flowers, bottle) for making me go in yeaterday and missing it! 
One SIL did call yesterday morning, she wanted me to know I would have a friend there incase was going? I missed that call, so she called back later, now she's coming over today for a visit?

Kitty,  at least you have a DH! I haven't seen mine since Thurs.? I have been geting late night calls from some guy that says he loves me, I'm guessing it's the Hubby! 
Oh, and he said,"my" boat got inspected by the coast guard, and there are a few things that "I" need to fix? I told him I can't afford to fix it, so I'm selling it and going to Texas and buy a bull! 
Boy, that was one unpostable reply! 
I don't think I'm going to Texas!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tell him the bull is black and that is his requirement. Men, I just don't know about them sometimes!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Tell him the bull is black and that is his requirement. Men, I just don't know about them sometimes!


It may be black, but it has the big ear thing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him the bull is black and that is his requirement. Men, I just don't know about them sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> It may be black, but it has the big ear thing!
Click to expand...

Hmmm, can one dock ears? Or do something to make them smaller?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

IT'S SNOWING TODAY!!!!!!!!! WHHHYYYY???!!  

It's a freakin' blizzard out there!!! It's suppposed to be SPRING not WINTER!!

ARRGG!!  










I'm calm. I'm calm...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Is right! Tell your weather men it's spring!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well, I got me a paper to do on Velogenic Newcastle Disease if anyone's heard of it...suppposed to do everything from what it is, the cellular pathogenic pathways this disease goes through, how it affects the chickens, where it comes from, how governments handle it, etc. etc. sorta like the stuff that we'd been seeing on BSE in the news a few years ago.

And of course, me being your typical chronic procrastinator, I had to leave it til' today to get it done ('cause, y'know, it's due tomorrow.) 

I've already found some neat sources on it, so it should be interesting how I get this paper done...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Is right! Tell your weather men it's spring!


I did!  But its Mother Nature who's the one not listening!!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Mother Nature tends to make everyone mad once in awhile. Especially me!


----------



## wynedot55

yes my bull has dem big floppy ears.an crossbreed calves wont have to much ear on emm less they crossed with brimmers.i dont know how much they dock for not being black.an having dem big eared crossbred calves.he puts gentle into his calves.just got back from loading the calves.an they walked right in the gooseneck.the hauler wanted to know where the killer calves was.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Poor guy was probably ready for a battle.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Who knows?


----------



## wynedot55

yes he was ready tobe put up on the fence.an only 1 blew snott at me when i went to turn an push him up the chute.both of us know not to get in with them till they are going up the chute.didnt even have to use the hotshot on emm.


----------



## Thewife

I know our hauler doesn't seem to care too much for our waco calves!
If we have any problems this year, he can't say too much! 
We bought our bull from him!


----------



## Kute Kitten

That would be a good reason!


----------



## wynedot55

well simba is just big old baby.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Who's simba?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Who's simba?


His Beefmaster bull.


----------



## Kute Kitten

oh


----------



## wynedot55

morning ive got to get my work done.an go see the oral surgen this afternoon.im hoping he will get my teeth out this week or next week.got the bulls loaded an to the sale yesterday.so dont have to deal with them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck at the oral surgeons. 

It's rainy and windy here. I was suppose to go to town for an appointment but, I rescheduled it. It's just to nasty to go to town to do the shopping and the appointment.


----------



## wynedot55

thanks


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yodella EEE hoo!! 

I can't believe I pulled an all nighter to get my paper done!  Got 'er done though.

Gonna go to bed as soon as I get back from class.  I'm pooped.




Oh, btw, it's still winter here.  15 cm of snow and -10 C out. Lovely, just lovely.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I have been trained again, I feel the need to rush to the barn and check heifers! They are calling for rain/snow showers today? Maybe I will stay in and get my files ready for next tax season?(yea right)

Kitty, you changed your plans because of rain and wind? 

Wynedot, good luck at the evil oral surgeons today!


----------



## sparkles2307

We also have rain/snow forecast today... thank goodness only one cows is due this minute and she is experienced enough to not drop it in a puddle!  Massive flooding, good thing we live on a "hill" (they call the funniest things "hills" here in MN...)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, I rescheduled it due to rain and wind. It's a cold rain and wind and I didn't want to deal with rain, appt, grocery, and farm shopping as well as dragging a four year old.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes, I rescheduled it due to rain and wind. It's a cold rain and wind and I didn't want to deal with rain, appt, grocery, and farm shopping as well as dragging a four year old.


Kinda funny if you think about it! 
Doing our running around on cold rainy windy days, is just part of life around here! 
Give us an inch or two of snow, and everything STOPS!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I rescheduled it due to rain and wind. It's a cold rain and wind and I didn't want to deal with rain, appt, grocery, and farm shopping as well as dragging a four year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny if you think about it!
> Doing our running around on cold rainy windy days, is just part of life around here!
> Give us an inch or two of snow, and everything STOPS!
Click to expand...

And here an inch or two is normal WINTER weather. The rain is normal for spring but, the thought of dealing with it and 6 or 7 stops and a  year old was just more than I cared to deal with today. No energy and my back reminding me of my age-I decided home sounded good.


----------



## sparkles2307

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I rescheduled it due to rain and wind. It's a cold rain and wind and I didn't want to deal with rain, appt, grocery, and farm shopping as well as dragging a four year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny if you think about it!
> Doing our running around on cold rainy windy days, is just part of life around here!
> Give us an inch or two of snow, and everything STOPS!
Click to expand...

I remember that, lol. We lived in WA for 7 years and I remember record snowfall was 6 inches... now look at me up to my belly in snow 7 months out of the year!!!  What was I thinking!?!


----------



## Thewife

sparkles2307 said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I rescheduled it due to rain and wind. It's a cold rain and wind and I didn't want to deal with rain, appt, grocery, and farm shopping as well as dragging a four year old.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda funny if you think about it!
> Doing our running around on cold rainy windy days, is just part of life around here!
> Give us an inch or two of snow, and everything STOPS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember that, lol. We lived in WA for 7 years and I remember record snowfall was 6 inches... now look at me up to my belly in snow 7 months out of the year!!!  What was I thinking!?!
Click to expand...

What were you thinking?
Kitty and WBR's winter weather reports, make my cold rainy windy days sound pretty good!
Even the message my mom had on her answering machine, said something to the effect of, if it's nice out, we're working on the farm, if it's nasty out, we've gone shopping!


----------



## sparkles2307

Tee hee well i guess if you ignore the mosquitoes and wood ticks and the occasional tornado really I havent found a nicer summer than in Minnesota.  Washington has nicer winters, and they flood about the same... Wyoming was always windy but had like, zero bug population.  Of course, it takes 5 acres to feed one cow there...so thats no good for us!


----------



## wynedot55

thanks kitty 4yr olds are fun.i loved toting my neices an nephews around at that age.but then again i was in my mid 20s when they was calves.ill be in my mid 40s with this new calf coming on.an i wont get to tote it around.except when they home for holidays.


----------



## sparkles2307

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thanks kitty 4yr olds are fun.i loved toting my neices an nephews around at that age.but then again i was in my mid 20s when they was calves.ill be in my mid 40s with this new calf coming on.an i wont get to tote it around.except when they home for holidays.


Enjoy that!  It must be nice to be able to send them home at the end of the day!!!


----------



## wynedot55

ill only get to see the new 1   2 or 3 times  a year.for 2 or 3 days at a time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Taking her with is usually not a problem but she moves slower with her little legs and we would get soaked. Some of this rain is pretty heavy. Carrying her is getting to be pretty much out of the question. She is very tall for her age and people generally think she is a kindergardner at the youngest. Many think first grade. Way to big for me to carry if I don't have to. If she were hurt I could.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like a friend of mines grandaughter she was close to 6ft tall when she was 12.her daddy is 6`4.dont know how tall she is now.an i know she is grown now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm heading out into this to do chores.


----------



## wynedot55

well its dry here till we start getting rain again.


----------



## Thewife

You need more mud Kitty!

SIL came over and got "not mud" all over her city rig! I told her if she hosed it off in her front yard, she would have the greenest yard in the neighborhood! She's a farm girl at heart, she will do it with a smile!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

NO! NO more mud! That's nasty slimmy, suck you in clay mud!


----------



## Kute Kitten

I agree mom. I don't think we need any more mud. I always get stuck in it! It's getting on my nerve! Wish for sun!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> NO! NO more mud! That's nasty slimmy, suck you in clay mud!


Sorry, I forgot you have the clay!
I just have regular old dirt and water mud, with a million cow pies added for color and smell!

It's getting colder outside, feels like the rain could turn to snow any minute! 
If I get my chores done, can I hibernate?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! NO more mud! That's nasty slimmy, suck you in clay mud!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forgot you have the clay!
> I just have regular old dirt and water mud, with a million cow pies added for color and smell!
> 
> It's getting colder outside, feels like the rain could turn to snow any minute!
> If I get my chores done, can I hibernate?
Click to expand...

If I can hibernate with you. It's down to 35 here. I wonder if we'll get snow tonight? :/


----------



## wynedot55

its 70 here.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Could I hibernate with you too? Your lucky Wynedot!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you can.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Thank you!


----------



## Thewife

I'm done! (except for Smokey)

We're sitting at 40, but it feels a lot colder than that with the wind. I have the wood stove rumbling and I'm still chilled!  

The boy showed up to help me tag and band! I told him we would do it I the morning! I didn't tell him I need hay moved for the weaner calves! 
Won't he be thrilled?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> The boy showed up to help me tag and band! I told him we would do it I the morning! I didn't tell him I need hay moved for the weaner calves!
> Won't he be thrilled?


No, but that's life.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet he dont mind hard work.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kitty, I'd trade that mud and crap for the cold and snow we've been getting here!!!  Or at least, HAVE  that than snow and stuff.

Even though we've got snow, it's been MELTING here!!!  Ahhh, spring IS finally here!



The count down is on...29 days left until school is done!  Which means exams and everything.


----------



## jhm47

Closing in on 2" of rain here.  Snow is mostly gone, but water everywhere.  All heading north to Fargo, ND.  They are in an emergency situation, with the Red River predicted to crest at or slightly above 40 feet.  They need nearly 2 million sandbags filled and set by Thursday night.  Please keep these poor people in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its 70 here.


70?  It just got to around...  *checks thermometer* 15 degrees.  That's warm.  Last night it was ten.

SPRING, WHERE ARE YOU???!!!  

PS:  Really worried 'bout the girls.  They always calve in cold weather...  I've lost a few babies to the cold in the past.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was 36 when I got up this morning. Now it's 36, I guess it's holding. It's also rainy and windy. It's suppose to rain heavier today than it did yesterday.  

I got my tote supply backup so now I'm back to Peanut's quilt. I'll do more totes later as I want some more prepainted ones done (maybe even a frog) but, I need a break from them.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Working on one thing to long can get boring! We're doing a video project at school, and we've been working on it for 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## sparkles2307

We have about a foot and a half of water over the road by our house.  Had to take the long way into town this morning!  Its nice to have the high 30's for temps but I wouldnt mind a freeze to slow down the blasted water!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hang in there. They are calling for a cold front to come down and hit us. This weekend it's a rain/snow mix and I would imagine it will be similar for you.


----------



## sparkles2307

Hopefully by tonite it will cool down enough.  but of curse thats when the other 3 cows that are due will calve...right when that rain/snow mix starts falling... !


----------



## wynedot55

yippeeeeee i dont have to go anywhere unless its to the sale barn to pickup the calf checks.i can do my work an enjoy the day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

My coffee is cold, I guess slept in!
It's about 42, too windy to burn, too rainy to cut fire wood, maybe when my coffee kicks in I will remember something that needs done!

I did dig out my quilt stuff last night! I've got frogs, bug, snakes and lizards! Just what every trophy wife needs, to make a quilt for her Hubbys grand child!


----------



## sparkles2307

LOL I dug out my quilting stuff last night, its sunny right now but supposed to start that rain/snow mix soon.  I work about 40 miles north of where i live and they just commenced voluntary evacuations of the developments by the river... hopefully we dont have another Flood of '97 here in the Valley!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A frog quilt sounds good!  Or maybe where it's to icky out to work you could go to town (if you can get the gate ) and pick out/up material. The baby quilt I made only took me two days. Pick out a simple pattern and get it done, you'll feel better.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> A frog quilt sounds good!  Or maybe where it's to icky out to work you could go to town (if you can get the gate ) and pick out/up material. The baby quilt I made only took me two days. Pick out a simple pattern and get it done, you'll feel better.


Go to town, I did that the other day, I don't want to do it again!

I have to fit in the spiders too! I used hide a plastic spider around the house, just to hear this step brat scream!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A frog quilt sounds good!  Or maybe where it's to icky out to work you could go to town (if you can get the gate ) and pick out/up material. The baby quilt I made only took me two days. Pick out a simple pattern and get it done, you'll feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to town, I did that the other day, I don't want to do it again!
> 
> I have to fit in the spiders too! I used hide a plastic spider around the house, just to hear this step brat scream!
Click to expand...

 
Frogs eat bugs. Spiders are bugs. They fit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanuts been in the tub for 45 minutes. Any guesses how long she will be in today? I do have the lunch lure on my side today though!


----------



## wynedot55

she will come out when you say lunchtime.an what are you using for the lunch lure today for miss peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Raw fries and eggs. I can't believe she wants lunch even. She had a huge breakfast at 10:30.


----------



## wynedot55

man what did she have for breakfast.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2 big pancakes- they were each 6 inches across and she ate 1 3/4 of them!


----------



## wynedot55

man she did eat alot.i had pancakes to.an they wasnt that big.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well she came out of the tub about 12:50 and then ate 1 egg and a good helping of potatoes.  Look out! At this rate it's a growth spurt!

_Make that 2 eggs with those potatoes._


----------



## Thewife

Come on guys, I'm starved and have to cook my own breakfast this morning. 


I decided having tame easy going cows and calves, takes all the fun out of tagging and banding! 
Even with the evil boy there...
Weebles, just stood and watched with the boy, as he held the calf behind the gate and I did the dirty work!
Babbet didn't even bother leaving her hay pile, her calf was so calm, the boy just walked him to the gate? 
No2,  walked out of the the pen and wandered up and down barn, checking out all the feeders. Her calf ran from us, but once caught, enjoyed the petting?
Sam didn't want to leave her calf behind, but once we got her out, she just stood and watched, like she knew what we were up too!
No mooing, kicking, or gate slamming?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Breakfast? Isn't it like 11:25 there? That would be lunch.

It sure is easier on the body having tame calves.


----------



## wynedot55

your cows are real calm.i bet miss peanut is full now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope so!


----------



## wynedot55

well its time for her napp.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Breakfast? Isn't it like 11:25 there? That would be lunch.
> 
> It sure is easier on the body having tame calves.


If I call it lunch, then I have to admit I have coffee for breakfast! 

It is kinda nice not having bruises to compare! I told the boy not to get too used to easy ones! The ones coming up are probably going to be different story! 
Waco hasn't calved yet either!

Kids only get full when you want them to eat something that's good for them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know. Peanut said she was full. Both after breakfast and after lunch. Eating as much as she did, I would hope so!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH got out to the barn this morning to find the girl's bunnies running loose. One went back in on her own. He had trouble finding the other one as she was hiding and is mostly black. But, he found her and they are both okay. Question is, did one of the wild rabbits visit them?


----------



## Kute Kitten

No clue, mom. I'm just glad Sandy and Frosting are okay. Good morning!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Not sure if I want to admit to what I woke up to this morning. 
I'm not sure of the details, I will have to talk to the boy to find that out. I do know Bruiser knows he's in deep trouble, he was asleep next to the washer when I got up and is avoiding me!


Kute Kitten, I'm glad your bunnies are OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just finished quilt square #41, which is 1/4 of the way done on Peanut's quilt top.


----------



## wynedot55

morning so glad that the bunnies are ok.the wild bunnies couldve let them out.but who really knows.its cool here an the grass is growing good.


----------



## wynedot55

your gonna have peanuts quilt done before she gets in school.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your gonna have peanuts quilt done before she gets in school.


 Then it will be done and I won't have a rush at graduation.

I doubt the wild bunnies let them out. They are both females and we have a lot of wild rabbits that we see right in the yard. I'm wondering if any males came visiting them while they were out. I'll just have to watch and wait to see what happens.


----------



## wynedot55

i had a feeling you was hoping they didnt get bred to a wild bunny.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I just finished quilt square #41, which is 1/4 of the way done on Peanut's quilt top.


Go ahead, rub it in!

Laid out my fabric a few times now, I just can't picture what I want to do with it!


----------



## wynedot55

you might as well start your quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you might as well start your quilt.


 That's almost like you taking and posting pics! Almost because you have a few-she hasn't started the quilt.


----------



## wynedot55

yall have seen all my pics.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might as well start your quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost like you taking and posting pics! Almost because you have a few-she hasn't started the quilt.
Click to expand...

That's the plan!
I'm gonna tell Hubby's daughter, I WAS going to make her a quilt, but I spent all my days, just sitting at the computer, waiting for some one to post pictures of baby Beefmasters!


----------



## wynedot55

im good at taking the blame


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im good at taking the blame


Well my Hubby already blames you for putting the Beefmaster idea back in my mind! Might as well have his daughter blame you for not getting a quilt!


When I laid down for my nap, it was pouring down rain, when I got up the sun was out! Now it's pouring AGAIN? 
Proves my theory! If people want spring, I need to sleep 24/7!


----------



## wynedot55

its been raining here since 3.goodthing i went out ahead of it an watered the hens an got eggs.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good night. It is a good thing wynedot.


----------



## wynedot55

nite kutekitten


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Hey everyone.

Another cold one today.  Clear and -10 this morning, kinda warmed up to -5 C.  Ugh


According to my Harrowsmith's Truly CAnadian Almanac, here's the weather forecasts for the last week of March, April and May for the Prairie Provinces:

March 22-31 Melting; fair with 2 or 3 days snow/rain, chance heavy.

April 1-4: Temps vary; scattered rain/snow.
April 5-11: Pleasant, chance locally heavy rain or snow on 1 or 2 days
April 12-18: Sunny and often mild; some cold, blustery days bringing showers/chance of snow.
April 19-25: Windy; milkd days alternate with rain/snow.
April 26-30: Blustery' fair and mild; scattered showers, snow N.

May 1-9: Windy days bring variable temps; scattered showers, chance T-storms.
May 10-16: Highs in teens; patchy frost; a few showers or T-storms; breezy. 
May 17-23: T-storms rumble on a few days, risk heavy; seasonal to warm.
May 24-31: Sunny; some warmer, blustery days with heavy T-storms.

Looks like June and July have warm/hot days with plenty of severe thunderstorms to look forward to every week.

Can't wait 'til summer! 

Anyway, I'm half way thru my second-last week of classes! In other words, there's less than a week and a half of classes left.


----------



## wynedot55

an then youll be home to the farm.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an then youll be home to the farm.


You bet!


----------



## m.holloway

hey everybody,
been off for awhile, checked out the updates, see that everyone has been busy. not much here. the fair came and went and boy what a week!!!! but all went good. thanks to all of ya and the adivice i guess i'm doing ok for a city gal going farm gal!! lol   my heifers came in 4th and 5th. the chickens got blue ribbons, and i got 1 new member to the funny farm. patches she's a rabbit. well i'll keep it short. did miss ya all and i'm back on line again. welcome to all the new comers that have added on!!!!  Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hello Mare,
Great to see you on again! I know things got busy at your place for awhile and I'm glad it's settled down enough for you to come back!


----------



## wynedot55

morning today is town day.got to get a few things done before i get my teeth out.esp since mom says i cant do anything for up to a wk.because she dont want me lifting an carring the feed sacks.or feeding the hens an getting the eggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I can see the lifting something heavy but, the chicken chores? Your going to go stir crazy sitting around the house for a week.


----------



## m.holloway

You can get into crafts!  No lifting in that


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Only a 10% chance of rain today!
That gives me too many options for the day, I'm already overloading!


----------



## wynedot55

yes ill go stir crazy.but knowing me ill try to slipp out with out her knowing it.an get the eggs an feed the hens.i  can see taking it easy for 2 days.but more than that i dont get.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes ill go stir crazy.but knowing me ill try to slipp out with out her knowing it.an get the eggs an feed the hens.i  can see taking it easy for 2 days.but more than that i dont get.


Taking care of the critters is a habit that's hard to break! Seems like being told you can't do it, just makes you want to do it more!

Just remember, no matter how stupid it sounds, they do seem to have good reasons for their silly little "don't work" orders!
(says the old woman with the aching foot)


----------



## wynedot55

well i do love todo my own work as much as i can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went in this morning to do the grocery shopping and what not. Ran out of time and didn't make all the stops I wanted to. Maybe I'll have to make another run next week, if not this weekend.


----------



## Thewife

"Grocery shopping?"
Where do you come up with these strange words?

The sun is out?
I fed and built a big fire! 
Figured I better come in and eat! I'm guessing driving the tractor when I am feeling kinda dizzy, is not a good thing?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I came up with those strange words as we needed some food in the house. Having our own meat, eggs, and milk is good but, you need other things to use with them or the diet is awfully dull.

The sun is shinning here too! First day all week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes, it's good to come in and eat if your feeling light headed and dizzy. Not good to keep working until you do.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I came up with those strange words as we needed some food in the house. Having our own meat, eggs, and milk is good but, you need other things to use with them or the diet is awfully dull.
> 
> The sun is shinning here too! First day all week! http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Numbers/Kittyclap.gif
> 
> Yes, it's good to come in and eat if your feeling light headed and dizzy. Not good to keep working until you do.


Bringing food into the house is a waste of time, it just gets eaten! Then you gotta hope some one brings some more home!(someday)

I figured out how to make a calf take a nap!
Just pick out an area where you want to do some land clearing and the whole herd will show up to "hang out"! The calves will lay down and take their naps while mamas stand in your way, daring you to move them! 
Oh, and the bull wanted to hangout where I wanted to dig out some old posts! 
I gave up!


----------



## m.holloway

In reference to bring home food. I use to tell my family that there is no use for me to go shopping. Because all you guys are just going to do is eat it. Then complain there is nothing to eat in the house.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all i went yesterday an got some food that i could eat after having my teeth out.got apple sauce yogert rice pineapple an peaches.also got sour cream cool whip an candy.gonna get ice cream an cho milk monday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Don't forget you have all those eggs your girls are producing for you! 

I'm glad that everything went well. I hope it continues to go well and no infections or complications set in.


----------



## wynedot55

well ill be knocked out monday.from getting my teeth out.maybe ill feel like doing something tues.we are using alot of eggs.we cook or boil 6 to 8 eggs at a time.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up!
We are hauling off a couple of weaners calves tomorrow. I'm supposed to be making up my mind on who's going and who's staying! 
That requires thinking!
I don't like thinking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Get your coffee into you first!

_Oh, and keep any heifers that are another color than black! Or that have markings on them! _


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Get your coffee into you first!
> 
> _Oh, and keep any heifers that are another color than black! Or that have markings on them! _


The coffee ain't working, I stayed up too late last night!

I have one red one, but she might be related to Smokeys mom. I've been avoiding checking, I like her! 

I have a couple pretty ones with markings! But, Hubby says no matter how hard I wish for it, them steers just won't have babies?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your coffee into you first!
> 
> _Oh, and keep any heifers that are another color than black! Or that have markings on them! _
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee ain't working, I stayed up too late last night!
> 
> I have one red one, but she might be related to Smokeys mom. I've been avoiding checking, I like her!
> 
> I have a couple pretty ones with markings! But, Hubby says no matter how hard I wish for it, them steers just won't have babies?
Click to expand...

 I hate to break it to you but, he's right. Those steers won't have babies.

What happened to Smokey's mom may never happen again no matter whose related to her or how close/far they are related. We had a set of twin heifers that one had trouble calving and the other was perfectly fine. They were bred to the same bull. So while genetics can play a roll in calving, I think it's probably a small roll. jhm can probably tell you a little more about the roll of genetics as he's an AI breeder.


----------



## wynedot55

sometimes you loose a cow.an the genetics dont always cause a cow to die calving.


----------



## Thewife

After all my stressing, we might not even haul tomorrow.
The red one is grand daughter of a pinz/holstien cross I bought from Mr X. They don't hold up well on just local grass hay in the winter, I've been trying to weed them out.
The one I really like is Weebles full sister, but that brings me back to the "should I" thing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Keep her. Just because she is a full sister doesn't mean she will have any trouble.


----------



## m.holloway

boy can i trade you problems for the limping cow???


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> boy can i trade you problems for the limping cow???


mare, she is agonizing over this because she is raising Weebles's calf as Weebles died when she gave birth. Now, do you want to change places with her?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> m.holloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy can i trade you problems for the limping cow???
> 
> 
> 
> mare, she is agonizing over this because she is raising Weebles's calf as Weebles died when she gave birth. Now, do you want to change places with her?
Click to expand...

Weebles is the sister too the one that died. They were both out of the same bull. 

Weebles is called Weebles, because she had the hip thing after I had to pull the calf. 
Ya know Weebles wooble, but they don't fall down! 

The one that died was Brain, she hung out with Pinky!


----------



## m.holloway

ok i'll keep the limping cow. but i wasn't trying to be ugle. sorry if it came across that way. i was trying to just get her mind off it. :


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.holloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boy can i trade you problems for the limping cow???
> 
> 
> 
> mare, she is agonizing over this because she is raising Weebles's calf as Weebles died when she gave birth. Now, do you want to change places with her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Weebles is the sister too the one that died. They were both out of the same bull.
> 
> Weebles is called Weebles, because she had the hip thing after I had to pull the calf.
> Ya know Weebles wooble, but they don't fall down!
> 
> The one that died was Brain, she hung out with Pinky!
Click to expand...

 I mixed them. I need to keep a chart, I know if I don't write things down until it becomes second nature I'll forget it.


----------



## m.holloway

ok i'm going to check on reba. it time for their hay snack anyway. i'll check in later to see how all ya doing. thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Thewife

m.holloway said:
			
		

> ok i'll keep the limping cow. but i wasn't trying to be ugle. sorry if it came across that way. i was trying to just get her mind off it. :


But I was gonna take the limping cow!


Kitty, even I get them confused and I should know them!
Weebles mother is one of two cows with the same name!
I call them, It's either 704 or 729, I don't know, they both look the same to me!

I will add, I got lucky this year, 704 lost her tag! Now I can tell them apart without trying to focus on them tiny numbers! Now when it comes to those two, it looks I know my own cows!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> ok i'll keep the limping cow. but i wasn't trying to be ugle. sorry if it came across that way. i was trying to just get her mind off it. :


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> m.holloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok i'll keep the limping cow. but i wasn't trying to be ugle. sorry if it came across that way. i was trying to just get her mind off it. :
> 
> 
> 
> But I was gonna take the limping cow!
> 
> 
> Kitty, even I get them confused and I should know them!
> Weebles mother is one of two cows with the same name!
> I call them, It's either 704 or 729, I don't know, they both look the same to me!
> 
> I will add, I got lucky this year, 704 lost her tag! Now I can tell them apart without trying to focus on them tiny numbers! Now when it comes to those two, it looks I know my own cows!
Click to expand...

That's the problem with cows that all look alike! We have a couple that look enough a like to mix them at first look and I would hate to have a whole herd that way!


----------



## wynedot55

its nothing tobe upset about.i can get cows mixed up myself pretty easy.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its nothing tobe upset about.


Yes it is!
I need color!
I need markings!
I need new eyes so I can read those tiny little numbers!
(or BIGGER tags that can hold BIGGER numbers!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They do make tags in a variety of sizes.


----------



## wynedot55

yes they have king size tags.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

And a good day to you!

Latest weather report from up here: 5 C and melting!  

The end of the semester is coming up really quick...only....19 days left till the last day of classes.....then finals.....

Can't believe how March has flown by already!  Still got a bit left to go yet though, more assignments and a couple exams to get over before it's all over.

Don't you just love spring?


----------



## wynedot55

morning its in the upper 30s here this morning.so i wont be rushing to get my work done.will try to get everything ready for monday.since i wont be doing much for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Upper 30's and you don't want to do chores yet this morning? It was 18 this morning when we got up. Chores and milking are done. Even cleaned out one manger that was flooded.  Which is getting old!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

We are in the upper 30's too! With drizzly rain! 
It's way to cold to be working outside! 
And since we forgot to get wood and feed the stove last night, it's way to cold to be working inside too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I guess somebody better feed the stove.


----------



## wynedot55

we started a good fire in the heater this morning.an the wind is blowing like 20 to 30mph.kitty its not supposed to get to cold here in april.altho it has snowed here in april.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I guess somebody better feed the stove.


I did!
I went out in the tooo cold to work in temps and drizzle, and found some wood!
The house should be nice and toasty by the time Hubby gets up! 




> kitty its not supposed to get to cold here in april.


Must be that Gobal Warming we keep hearing about?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> we started a good fire in the heater this morning.an the wind is blowing like 20 to 30mph.kitty its not supposed to get to cold here in april.altho it has snowed here in april.


It's only MARCH! Did you get the blizzard they were talking about parts of Texas getting?

I got to go bumming today! SIL called and she was home from the laundry mat and didn't want to do her housework. Sounded good to me! Played cards at their house tonight and came home to find a broken water pipe in the barn.  Opposite side as this mornings.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess somebody better feed the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> I did!
> I went out in the tooo cold to work in temps and drizzle, and found some wood!
> The house should be nice and toasty by the time Hubby gets up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty its not supposed to get to cold here in april.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be that Gobal Warming we keep hearing about?
Click to expand...

What Gobal Warming? It sure hasn't been warmer than normal here this winter!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all the snow was out in west texas in amarillo.glad you enjoyed your day out.an got to play cards as well.sorry that you came home to a water leak.that would get on my nerves.but we have had water leaks as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm happy to report, no water leaks this morning when we went out to the barn! :bun

The laptop is giving me grief though. Darn anit-virus, etc. program doesn't want to run so I'm on the desktop until I get it figured out.

Warm here this morning, 30 F! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

no water leaks is always a goodthing.i see your starting to warm up some there.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

For a couple days. 40 today, 45 tommorrow, 35 with mixed prec. on Tuesday and Wednesday. Lows to be in the mid twentys.


----------



## wynedot55

40s an 50s for lows here.highs in 60s an 70s.cows quit eating hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 40s an 50s for lows here.highs in 60s an 70s.cows quit eating hay.


They have nice green grass to eat-BTW, what does green grass look like?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There the laptop is back up and running!


----------



## wynedot55

the grass looks good let me tell you.i just wish my cow would bring her new calf up.but with good eating they stay in the big pastures.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good morning! What's green grass? All we have is yellow grass. I'm getting sick of it! Oh, green grass, where are you? Please come?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hubby got one of those late night "the fish are biting" phone calls last night! He's gone and I get to scrape the slabs and do some pen cleaning today!

We saw green grass the other day, on our walk! Now it's all buried under the white stuff! "they" say it will be 51 with some sun today, but if they know so much, why didn't they warn me about the snow?


----------



## Kute Kitten

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Hubby got one of those late night "the fish are biting" phone calls last night! He's gone and I get to scrape the slabs and do some pen cleaning today!
> 
> We saw green grass the other day, on our walk! Now it's all buried under the white stuff! "they" say it will be 51 with some sun today, but if they know so much, why didn't they warn me about the snow?


They should warn you about all that white, fluffy stuff. We don't have too much snow here in Wisconsin any more!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Hubby got one of those late night "the fish are biting" phone calls last night! He's gone and I get to scrape the slabs and do some pen cleaning today!
> 
> We saw green grass the other day, on our walk! Now it's all buried under the white stuff! "they" say it will be 51 with some sun today, but if they know so much, why didn't they warn me about the snow?
> 
> 
> 
> They should warn you about all that white, fluffy stuff. We don't have too much snow here in Wisconsin any more!
Click to expand...

Check Tuesday's forcast kid.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Why?


----------



## Thewife

The sun is out, the snow is pretty much gone, it's 50 degrees, and the step brats are on their here!
I think I would rather have the snow!


----------



## wynedot55

kutekitten sounds like your gonna get snow again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A mixed mess is called for on Tuesday.

This isn't funny. We were out to the barn doing chores and Kute Kitten heard the sound of running water. A cracked water pipe. At least it didn't flood the manger.


----------



## wynedot55

dang i feel your pain.blown waterlines aint no fun.esp having to fix them in the cold.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are the  ones in the barn. It's not so bad in there although, by what your used to, it's cold.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> A mixed mess is called for on Tuesday.
> 
> This isn't funny. We were out to the barn doing chores and Kute Kitten heard the sound of running water. A cracked water pipe. At least it didn't flood the manger.


More water pipe problems?
When are WE going to take a good plumbing class and end these water problems! I didn't have any broken pipes this year, but someday I would like to be able to put a cow in a pen and not have to carry buckets for her! 

I survived the step brats! I made the preggo one pose for some pictures to send to a BIL/SIL! She was not pleased at all, when she realized I got some video of her too!
Yea!


----------



## Thewife

GOOD MORNING ALL!

Hubby is gone, but his boat is here, so I am guessing he went to work! The boy left, he took the truck instead of the quad, so I am guessing he went to work!
So, now that I have the house to myself, I am going to do my chores and take the rest of the day off! (shhhhh..)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I won't say anything. What are you planning? A nap?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I won't say anything. What are you planning? A nap?


My plan is simple! I'm gonna ignore the fences, escapee gooses and field work! I'm gonna play all the shows I have recorded and never get the time to watch, while I try to save all my poor neglected house plants!(seems they need water)

A nap does sound better though, I might do that too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say anything. What are you planning? A nap?
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is simple! I'm gonna ignore the fences, escapee gooses and field work! I'm gonna play all the shows I have recorded and never get the time to watch, while I try to save all my poor neglected house plants!(seems they need water)
> 
> A nap does sound better though, I might do that too!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need more than one day off!


----------



## Thewife

Most of the living room plants are watered! I bet if I kept them watered, there would not be so many dead leaves to pick off or vacuum up!
On to the kitchen!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Most of the living room plants are watered! I bet if I kept them watered, there would not be so many dead leaves to pick off or vacuum up!
> On to the kitchen!


Which reminds me, I better go water my 2 house plants. They to have the dead leaf problem.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the living room plants are watered! I bet if I kept them watered, there would not be so many dead leaves to pick off or vacuum up!
> On to the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, I better go water my 2 house plants. They to have the dead leaf problem.
Click to expand...

Only 2 house plants?
What fun is that?

I'll go try to count mine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the living room plants are watered! I bet if I kept them watered, there would not be so many dead leaves to pick off or vacuum up!
> On to the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> Which reminds me, I better go water my 2 house plants. They to have the dead leaf problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 2 house plants?
> What fun is that?
> 
> I'll go try to count mine!
Click to expand...

They are a spider plant and a Christmas catus otherwise they would be dead too. Those things do survive with neglect. 

It seems like Wiggles may freshen tonight. Figures, there's a storm moving in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What do you guys think? Does this fabric work with the squares? I need material to finish out the top of the baby quilt I've been playing with. All my baby fabric is in the squares and I don't want to use it for the rest.


----------



## Thewife

I counted my plants!
I'm not going to try to figure out how many different kinds I have, but it looks like I have about 103 pots with something growing in them!


Kitty, I think they look fine together, but I also could not match colors or patterns if my life depended on it! I've even been asking Hubby and the boy to help me figure out the quilt I am supposed to be making!(They are NO help at all!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I counted my plants!
> I'm not going to try to figure out how many different kinds I have, but it looks like I have about 103 pots with something growing in them!
> 
> 
> Kitty, I think they look fine together, but I also could not match colors or patterns if my life depended on it! I've even been asking Hubby and the boy to help me figure out the quilt I am supposed to be making!(They are NO help at all!)


Post pics of the materials and we'll see what we can do. Do you even have any patterns in mind? If so, and you have pics post them too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH just came from the barn. He says that Wiggles had a black & white heifer calf. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> DH just came from the barn. He says that Wiggles had a black & white heifer calf. I'll post pics tomorrow.


YEA!
I hope our heifer/bull streaks haven't switched places! As much as Hubby wants more bulls, my Bob and 704( I know it's 704 because she doesn't have a tag)  are getting close, "I" want heifers out of them!

I will dig out my fabric tomorrow! I have papers set out on the table waiting for signatures! I am not burying them again, until I get them signed!


----------



## Imissmygirls

Kitty, 
I like the fabric if there isn't too much of it in the border.  Too wide a border would dominate the other colors, but I think a just right border would frame the squares very well.
I'll let it up to you to figure out what Just Right is!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> Kitty,
> I like the fabric if there isn't too much of it in the border.  Too wide a border would dominate the other colors, but I think a just right border would frame the squares very well.
> I'll let it up to you to figure out what Just Right is!


Hmmm, I'll have to lay it out with the squares on top. There maybe quite a bit of border.

I took Kute Kitten to school today as the project she has been working on was due today. It's on posterboards so I told her I would take her in so she didn't have to worry about them on the bus. Dispite the world being white again the roads weren't bad. Now, all we have to do is cook the food part to go in on Thursday.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Surprise, it's raining!
I need to do some fence repair today!(or tomorrow)
I need to do something about the geese today!(or tomorrow)
I need to pay some bills today!(or tomorrow)
Hmm, maybe I don't need to do anything today!


Kitty, are you cooking calf brain cutlets to take to school?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like another day off for thewife!

No. We're going to make Pastry Twists.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds like another day off for thewife!


Yesterdays day off, turned into work! 
My elbow hurts from moving plants, carrying water jugs and trying to pour the water into the pots instead of onto the floor, while twisting and bending in ways the body is not meant to twist and bend!
My idea of the perfect house, involves a tile floor with drain hole in the middle of it! Just hook up a hose and WATER!


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## wynedot55

kitty we all know  you wanted wiggles to have a heifer calf.did you take miss peanut to school with you this morning.thewife over 100 plants to water is a week work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Of course Peanut went. I couldn't very well leave her home alone. DH heads out to work roughly half an hour before we had to leave. 

I just went out to check on Mary. I came back in and Peanut announced I was wet? Could that have something to do with the rain?


----------



## wynedot55

peanut is very smart to notice you come in wet from the rain.i thought you mightve taken her to the babysitters.so do you have another new calf yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We only dropped Kute Kitten off so she went with.

No new calf yet. I'll let you know when there is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have half of the blocks for Peanut's quilt top done! :bun  :bun  :bun


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I have half of the blocks for Peanut's quilt top done! :bun  :bun  :bun


I still don't understand your words!
I'm polish, I need you to type slower!


----------



## Thewife

Go to bed, Kitty!
It's up to you to make people "think" us farmers get up early!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Go to bed, Kitty!
> It's up to you to make people "think" us farmers get up early!


??? I do get up early- 4 a.m.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. DH off to work. Breakfast for the girls and me done. And it's snowing out. It was just a few flakes falling but, now it's picked up and there's actually a thin layer on the ground.  I thought it was spring?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

My cows are going to love me today, I'm opening a pasture! Don't really want to, but I am pretty much out of hay! Hubby found some more hay down south, he's going to get it Friday or Saturday? 

Kitty, I was up a 4 too! Bruiser has started snooping around the house at night. He thinks we don't know, but you can hear them big feet clomping where ever he goes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went into school to help out today. The booklets that I was to put together 2 weeks ago were finally ready today-well most of them. They are booklets that the students have been working on for the Heritage Days program tomorrow. There have been kids out sick and that has delayed getting them done. They were binded with the plastic spiral binding. That was the first time I've used the machine.


----------



## Thewife

I seem to only have 1 smart c o w!
I fed some hay, let them eat for awhile, then called them to go out to pasture!
While everybody was too busy eating that old dry hay, that old c o w was the only one that knew exactly what I was up too!
She's a happy lady!

I did remember to shut the gate that keeps them out of my front yard!
Guess I should go look at some fences?


----------



## wynedot55

well im moving very slowly today.esp since i cant get out an do much.but i was bad yesterday.i caught my cow up that calved.so i slipped out to find her calf.she has a cute red paint bull calf.momma puts the white spots on her babies fore heads.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on the bull calf. When are the rest of them due?


----------



## wynedot55

i have 1 that should calve in the next 60 days or less.an 1 that should be 5 or 6 months bred.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i caught my cow up that calved.so i slipped out to find her calf.she has a cute red paint bull calf.momma puts the white spots on her babies fore heads.


I won't bother asking for pictures!



The boy and I went fence fixing! I sent him off to where I knew the fence NEEDED fixed, while I "checked" the other!
Anyway, I get half way down the field, and guess who showed up to help! Smokey!
I was planning on putting a couple of heifers in her pasture to keep them away from the bull, I guess I should do something about that fence too?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i have 1 that should calve in the next 60 days or less.an 1 that should be 5 or 6 months bred.


Nothing like spreading them out! 

Did you get pics of the calf?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i caught my cow up that calved.so i slipped out to find her calf.she has a cute red paint bull calf.momma puts the white spots on her babies fore heads.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't bother asking for pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> The boy and I went fence fixing! I sent him off to where I knew the fence NEEDED fixed, while I "checked" the other!
> Anyway, I get half way down the field, and guess who showed up to help! Smokey!
> I was planning on putting a couple of heifers in her pasture to keep them away from the bull, I guess I should do something about that fence too?
Click to expand...



Maybe fixing Smokey's fence would be a good idea. Did she help much?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i caught my cow up that calved.so i slipped out to find her calf.she has a cute red paint bull calf.momma puts the white spots on her babies fore heads.
> 
> 
> 
> I won't bother asking for pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> The boy and I went fence fixing! I sent him off to where I knew the fence NEEDED fixed, while I "checked" the other!
> Anyway, I get half way down the field, and guess who showed up to help! Smokey!
> I was planning on putting a couple of heifers in her pasture to keep them away from the bull, I guess I should do something about that fence too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe fixing Smokey's fence would be a good idea. Did she help much?
Click to expand...

Oh yea, big help!
She got all the other ca lves running, which got all the mama co ws running, which got the bull bucking and kicking! 
And there I stood in the middle of the field wishing I hadn't burnt all the sticks in that area!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That'll teach you for being so efficient!


----------



## wynedot55




----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good night. I sure hope Nifty and his tech guys can figure things out by morning.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty, are you sitting down?

I got 10 squares done!

Oh and Smokey is running with the herd!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, are you sitting down?
> 
> I got 10 squares done!
> 
> Oh and Smokey is running with the herd!


 10 squares! 

Watch her and make sure she doesn't go downhill. I'll bet she is having fun playing with the other calves.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Rain wind, rain wind!
Good day to stay in!


Smokey came in for her bottle, no problem!
I kept her on the bottle instead of switching to the bucket so I could EVENTUALLY kick her out with the herd for the day and lure her back in for the night.  
I guess she didn't want to wait for nicer weather?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I guess not. She does know who momma is though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Don't miss this thread today! http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=609


----------



## wynedot55

my boss wont let me do anything till next week.but maybe i can slipp out today an go see the chickens.i think they need water today.bet she wont let me tote the buckets.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Whose been doing your chores? Your brother?

I would slip out and do the chicken chores too, if I were in your shoes.


----------



## wynedot55

moms been doing the chicken chores.an brother has been keeping up with the cows.my jobs are the 1s no 1 wants todo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They may not want to do them but, if your not allowed to they will have to.

We went into school today to watch Kute Kitten in the Heritage Day Program. The kids did a wonderful job and all the worrying the teachers did was for not as it all turned out well--usually the way it goes.


----------



## wynedot55

so glad to hear that kutekitten an the other kids did great on their program.i went out with her to help an i walked around an filled the water trough up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Glad you were able to get out amoungst your animals again.


----------



## wynedot55

thanks me to.ive missed being out with them.


----------



## Thewife

Well poo!
I have 12 squares done! I started putting them together and decided I didn't like it, so I tore it all apart!(not the squares) I need to go fabric shopping!

Have you ever hung up the phone, then thought of something you wish you had said?
I talked to a lady at Direct TV tonight. (I was getting the Disney channel instead of NG) Sometimes she comes home from work, to the neighbors bull in her yard? Her DH, moves it for her and tells her it's NOT a problem? She also has teenage daughters? 
I did tell her I don't trust any bull, especially TAME ones. 
Kinda scary!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's rough! Oh well, your just going to have to make your way out of the gate and into town. Seems to me there was more than one baby quilt you were suppose to be making. Don't forget them when looking at material.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont think she will ever get all the baby quilts made.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Got to sleep in! Hubby is off today, so him and a friend are going to go find me some hay!




> i dont think she will ever get all the baby quilts made.


Don't have time to work on the quilts, I'm too busy watching my computer, just waiting for pictures of Beefmasters to appear!


----------



## wynedot55

well im wishing some new cows would show up in my pasture.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You two are funny! 

thewife, the neat thing about my new laptop is I can set it up by the sewing machine and be able to keep watch for those beefmaster pics.


----------



## Thewife

No sewing for me today! 
I have a real cool knot in my neck! Even watching my computer for Beefmaster pictures, hurts!
My walk to the barn was a joke, can't look down to avoid mud and "not mud" globs! My Bob cow had her head locked in a locking stantion, so I had to play monkey and climb over a couple of walls to let her out. I let Weebles out into a corral! Had to do a slow motion calf chase to get her calf out of the barn!
Now she needs water!
I told Hubby to go get the tub and fill it! Instead, he's asleep in MY nap chair! I guess that's ok, I think if I lay down I won't be able to get back up!

But, the way Weebles was running and kicking up her heels, I think she will be fine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How did you get a knot in your neck? Those are painful! 

We had Storyhour this morning and then took a pizza to my folks for lunch. After which we told Dad (Mom's at work) goodbye and headed for school to pickup Kute Kitten and her friend. Now we are home and the girls are outside playing. Bad thing is I have to go our to do chores soon. It's quite in the house, I would imagine it's not outside.


----------



## Thewife

> How did you get a knot in your neck? Those are painful!


I think I just slept on it wrong, then doing all the stuff I had to do this morning, just made it worse.
I did get me out of having to go help Hubby get hay!
(To be honest, I've been a bit crabby today, I think Hubby was happy to leave me home!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> (To be honest, I've been a bit crabby today, I think Hubby was happy to leave me home!)


Pain can do that to a person.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> (To be honest, I've been a bit crabby today, I think Hubby was happy to leave me home!)
> 
> 
> 
> Pain can do that to a person.
Click to expand...

That's pretty much it, even the dogs are hiding from me!  Now it's time to go do my afternoon chores! This will be fun!

We also got a call from his daughter. The baby is in the wrong position, they are going to try to move it the 9th. If that don't work, they MIGHT take it. 
Poor Hubby.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To be honest, I've been a bit crabby today, I think Hubby was happy to leave me home!)
> 
> 
> 
> Pain can do that to a person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty much it, even the dogs are hiding from me!  Now it's time to go do my afternoon chores! This will be fun!
> 
> We also got a call from his daughter. The baby is in the wrong position, they are going to try to move it the 9th. If that don't work, they MIGHT take it.
> Poor Hubby.
Click to expand...

Ouch! I have heard that the majority of the times they get the baby to turn it turns back-I don't know how accurate that is though.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pain can do that to a person.
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much it, even the dogs are hiding from me!  Now it's time to go do my afternoon chores! This will be fun!
> 
> We also got a call from his daughter. The baby is in the wrong position, they are going to try to move it the 9th. If that don't work, they MIGHT take it.
> Poor Hubby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch! I have heard that the majority of the times they get the baby to turn it turns back-I don't know how accurate that is though.
Click to expand...

I ain't gonna tell Hubby or her that! 

He did try to tell her that we know how to turn calves around! Seems she don't want to meet us at the barn OR go in the squeeze chute? 
At least they were both able to laugh!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much it, even the dogs are hiding from me!  Now it's time to go do my afternoon chores! This will be fun!
> 
> We also got a call from his daughter. The baby is in the wrong position, they are going to try to move it the 9th. If that don't work, they MIGHT take it.
> Poor Hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! I have heard that the majority of the times they get the baby to turn it turns back-I don't know how accurate that is though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't gonna tell Hubby or her that!
> 
> He did try to tell her that we know how to turn calves around! Seems she don't want to meet us at the barn OR go in the squeeze chute?
> At least they were both able to laugh!
Click to expand...

Fussy isn't she?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, how is Smokey doing out in the big pasture? Still coming for her milk replacer? Or did you end up putting her back in her pasture?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up!
I guess I should not have helped drag bales last night?
Hubby offered to take me to the bird sale today, to find a gander for my lonely goose. Riding in a rig sounds painful!

Smokey has only escaped into the big pasture a couple of times! She comes in for her bottle, and gets locked up for the night. Yesterday I took her to the corral to play with Weebles calf! All she wanted to do, was play with me and the dogs?
I will keep putting her in there, so she can learn to be a COW!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I'm up!
> I guess I should not have helped drag bales last night?
> Hubby offered to take me to the bird sale today, to find a gander for my lonely goose. Riding in a rig sounds painful!
> 
> Smokey has only escaped into the big pasture a couple of times! She comes in for her bottle, and gets locked up for the night. Yesterday I took her to the corral to play with Weebles calf! All she wanted to do, was play with me and the dogs?
> I will keep putting her in there, so she can learn to be a COW!


Yes, it sounds like she does need to learn to be a cow!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall have been busy while ive been gone.they will get the baby turned or will do a c-section.kitty i bet the girls didnt get up early this morning.i know dragging bales will make you real sore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls woke up at 6:30 and 7ish.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Forgot to say that I have 100 of 164 squares for Peanut's quilt done. :bun 

Now I'm cutting more fabric.


----------



## wynedot55

miss peanuts quilt will be done before she gets in prek.i bet they are enjoying playing this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are having fun playing. 

As for the quilt being done before 4k, :dunno Fieldwork will be coming up and things will get busy. My goal is to get the blocks done so I can pickup my left over pieces and put them away. The blocks I can work with out of a box as I get time. They will all need their dog ears clipped before I can do anything with them.


----------



## wynedot55

yes its getting close to start plowing the corn ground.an get it ready for planting.do ysll have any wheat tobe baled or chopped for silage.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No wheat. Here it's the hay field seeding that gets done first. Usually with a cover crop of oats or tritical. Sometimes with peas mixed in. Corn won't go in until Mayish.


----------



## wynedot55

so your replanting an alalfa field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> so your replanting an alalfa field.


No. It's mainly clover here. Sometimes timothy mixed in. Once in a while part of a field will be high enough for alalfa but usually this ground is to wet for alalfa. 

You also don't want to replant into an old alalfa or clover field due to autotoxicity. We plant corn or soybeans inbetween around here.


----------



## wynedot55

i see im learning something new.i didnt know you could plant clover this late an get a cutting or 2 of hay off it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i see im learning something new.i didnt know you could plant clover this late an get a cutting or 2 of hay off it.


 Late? Here the frost is still in the ground or it's way to wet to get on. If direct seeded (without cover crop) then they can get a couple cuttings (if everything goes right)off. We seed with a cover crop so the cover crop is all we usually take off the first year.


----------



## wynedot55

we plant clover here is oct or nov.an if its in the hay meadows.we can get 1 or 2 cuttings of clover.an then the clover is gone.here winter grasses can be cut mid april.an then again in mid may 1st of june.then anything after that is coastal.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You forget our growing season is short. May to September *IF* we are lucky. Some years it's shorter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here I am with the dough for the pastry twists for tomorrow made up and look out the window. DH and Kute Kitten are getting the small pasture ready to move heifers into? Now wait one minute! I have not been consulted and as I'm the one who does the bulk of those chores I get the biggest say in what's going on with them! So, I go out to see what's up. They intend to move Winter, after dehorning her, into the small pasture all by herself. The poor girl, with all those bull calves she's alone in her group. Then he's going to clean out the pens and get them ready to move the calves out of the barn! :bun I can agree to this plan but, said Timothy gets a hutch and Picture stays in her's. He agreed. So hopefully, calves will get straightened out. Of course, that will fill our calf housing and we have the two heifers due yet this month--anytime already!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like that prob solved itsself.how meny bull calves do you have now.sounds like you need to buy some more hutches.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like that prob solved itsself.how meny bull calves do you have now.sounds like you need to buy some more hutches.


No bull calves right now. No more hutches. If we do anything more it will probably be pens. Like the ones in this thread. 

The problem may have solved itself this time but, he has a tendency to do things the way he wants them and when I'm the one out there doing the chores I want them setup for me. Strange, I know, but that's the way it is.


----------



## wynedot55

no its not strange.im the same way around here.i set things up for me an the way i do things.an if some1 else does something.i usually have to rework things to suit me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's my point. 

Hutches and pens are all cleaned, limed, bedded, put back together, and calves moved in! Now, it's time to go for supper.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH and Peanut just came back in from checking on Mary. They pulled her calf while out there. A nice size red and white bull calf that looks just like mom is what I'm being told. I'll post pics of him later today. 

Meghan is acting funny too.


----------



## wynedot55

but a red an white bull calf is no fun.did peanut get to help pull the calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, I have no say or it would have been  a heifer.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean there.im going to order another sale catalog next week.a buddy of mine has a bunch of cattle cosigned to the sale.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Ok, I need a whole page of the happy dance smileys?
BIL is supposed to be coming over today to buy one of the many dead rigs we have laying around here!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you can do the happy dance when you see it loaded on the trailer.an being hauled down the driveway.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, do the smiley dance when the truck is leaving with the dead rig on.

Went to my sides Easter celebration. The girls ended up with 3 easter baskets each(Grandparents, Aunt & Uncle, Aunt). They are in heaven.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like the girls had a blast.ive got to count up an get 10 doz eggs ready to boil for the churchs  kids easter egg hunt next week.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like the girls had a blast.ive got to count up an get 10 doz eggs ready to boil for the churchs  kids easter egg hunt next week.


If your doing fresh eggs they are going to have fun peeling those. I like my egg cooker. No matter how fresh they will peel.


----------



## wynedot55

well they wont be super fresh.the kids are gonna color them wed nite.so they will be peeling an eating them later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's the freshness of the egg when boiled. Will they be eggs your hens layed? Or some from the store?


----------



## wynedot55

eggs from my hens.the freshest will be 4 days old.


----------



## Thewife

Yippee!
One less dead rig! And, all the parts that I have been tripping over, are gone too!

Hubby and I were about to head out to feed and catch a grand daughter of my Brahma/holstien, that looked pretty darn close, when the BIL showed up. We decided to just watch her and catch her later.
She ended up laying down and calving in the field by the shop! We all sat and watched the show!
It's a red heifer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

:bun :bun  :bun :bun  :bun :bun  :bun :bun  :bun :bun  :bun :bun 

Congratulations on getting rid of the junk and the red heifer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> eggs from my hens.the freshest will be 4 days old.


YEP, Hard to peel.


----------



## Thewife

Thank you Kitty!
The fact we sold the junk for more than we paid for it, makes it even better!

It must be spring!
Sunny day, little butterflys, bees and cows breaking into the flooded hay fields! The water was deeper than my boots are tall! 
I think we need another boot dryer!

Oh, I saw a Hummingbird yesterday!


----------



## steffpeck

Congratulations on your new calf!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Thank you Kitty!
> The fact we sold the junk for more than we paid for it, makes it even better!
> 
> It must be spring!
> Sunny day, little butterflys, bees and cows breaking into the flooded hay fields! The water was deeper than my boots are tall!
> I think we need another boot dryer!
> 
> Oh, I saw a Hummingbird yesterday!


Butterflies, bees, and hummingbirds? Our expected high for today is 37, I think it will be a bit before I see any of them. Later in the week we are suppose to get into the 50's which is normal.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steffpeck said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your new calf!!


Thank you. I have a calf thread that the pic is posted in here


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm out of bed!
I guess that's a start?
I'm thinking I might go into the garden today and start getting it ready for planting! 

Kitty, don't click here


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I'm out of bed!
> I guess that's a start?
> I'm thinking I might go into the garden today and start getting it ready for planting!
> 
> Kitty, don't click here


 Our forcast looks better later in the week than your's.


----------



## wynedot55

im up an moving slow this morning.congrats on getting the junked rigg loaded an hauled off.its cold here this morning down in the 30s.


----------



## Thewife

Kitty you clicked!

If we only get showers like they forecast, that will be fine! Not only keeps the burn bans away, they are also good reason to take coffee breaks!

We are in the 30s too! We didn't bother building a fire last night and the house is still kinda warm from yesterday!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I dunno about you, but it's supposed to be 50 F today and sunny! 

For the rest of the week it looks like this: Edmonton Environment Canada 

Who cares about rain _*spring is here!!!*_ 

The countdown continues: only 2 days left of classes!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How long after that do you head back to the farm?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I'll be home by April 22nd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH has sent home our cow grain. Problem, he sent it on a truck driven by a guy I don't trust. The other time this guy delivered our grain it took him almost an hour and half to unload a 8 ton batch? I finished milking and made the girls come in the house with me. He was still here when DH got home. I told DH to never send feed home with this guy again, yet here he is? I hope it doesn't take him that long again, as I'm not going out there until he leaves. ((SHIVERS))


----------



## Farmer Kitty

At least it didn't take him as long today. He just left--only 45 mins. today. I guess it's time to go do chores.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont blame you for not liking certain people on your place.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont blame you for not liking certain people on your place.


I don't trust him. He hasn't given any reason not to but, it's a gut feeling and it has not led me wrong so I'm not going to ignore it.


----------



## wynedot55

always stay with your gut feeling.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I sure wouldn't trust that guy either kitty, it's pretty suspicious to have a guy stick around that long when he's unloading that amount of feed.  

Lucky you got your hubby around...here with dad gone and the renters around with some hired guys we have to keep the quanset locked up so we don't have anyone "borrow" something and not return it...last time that happened was in the summer, lucky the guy returned what he came for but left the dang door open (way too obvious...we always leave the quanset door [man door btw, as well as the big sliding doors] shut when it wasn't in use).  Kinda scared us a bit b/c we had our big 7240 Magnum in there which could've been stolen if we were away. Had the quanset locked up since then...and the Magnum locked up w/ keys hid in the house.

Nobody has a right to be borrowing or wandering around someone else's private property without permission, IMHO.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH *isn't* around during the weekdays! He's at work and the one that sent the &%&%%@@%&% down here. There will be a conversation about that one tonight!


----------



## wynedot55

im betting it will be more than talking.


----------



## Thewife

It's like 70 out there! Way to hot, when is fall?
I got some done in the garden! Messed up my finger yesterday, so it's kinda slow work!
The cow that calved yesterday keeps breaking out of the corral, then comes crying for me to let her back in with her calf?
She needs wormed, if I let her take her calf, I won't be able to catch her! I hope one of my guys show up soon, I'm getting an urge to just beef her on the spot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

70's isn't to hot and we don't need fall yet! I'd like Spring!

I had to spell it out to DH why I don't trust that guy. He still doesn't see it my way. I told him we never need cow grain that bad. The cows can go without first!


----------



## Thewife

You don't want spring,  it's too much work!
I swear a million weeds came up while I was out there!
I gave up on the cow, gave her the calf and told her to just shut up and leave!

Kitty, I guess I have been lucky! After my overly friendly Bart dog ignored and my Red dog snapped at, the washer repair guy, Hubby has been pretty good a listining to my gut!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I figure if he sends him out again, I will just call the main office and talk to the head of the coop. I'll let him know that I don't want that guy back out and why. Let him tell the guy that he isn't welcome here.


----------



## Thewife

AHHH!!
Speaking of not wanting to be around some one!
My sister just called, says she might come up here!
Maybe I should go for a loooong walk and check the herd! 
Hubby can deal with her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> AHHH!!
> Speaking of not wanting to be around some one!
> My sister just called, says she might come up here!
> Maybe I should go for a loooong walk and check the herd!
> Hubby can deal with her!


Take some camping supplies, just in case.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHHH!!
> Speaking of not wanting to be around some one!
> My sister just called, says she might come up here!
> Maybe I should go for a loooong walk and check the herd!
> Hubby can deal with her!
> 
> 
> 
> Take some camping supplies, just in case.
Click to expand...

Woohoo!
She decided since she was already an hour late picking up her DH,  so she should probably go do that?
The camping supplies was a good idea! If I left Hubby to deal with her, I would have to stay gone for quit awhile!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Spring is too much work!
Going to try to get my garden tilled today!
I have a few heavy tubs of composted stuff around here I need to get into the garden first! The boy will probably go to work today, so he won't be here to help!
I also need to clean out my little pond, I'm sure the fish would like that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Spring is too much work!
> Going to try to get my garden tilled today!
> I have a few heavy tubs of composted stuff around here I need to get into the garden first! The boy will probably go to work today, so he won't be here to help!
> I also need to clean out my little pond, I'm sure the fish would like that!


I do my own tilling and garden work. DH has come up with ideas that don't fit the way I do my garden and his idea of tilling is scratching the surface. I told him to do a garden of his own if he wants to try them out. I would take care of the produce after he took care of it and picked it and brought it into the house for me. He doesn't have a garden. 

If your sister was already an hour late picking up her DH, what was she doing even considering coming out by you?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Spring is too much work!
> Going to try to get my garden tilled today!
> I have a few heavy tubs of composted stuff around here I need to get into the garden first! The boy will probably go to work today, so he won't be here to help!
> I also need to clean out my little pond, I'm sure the fish would like that!
> 
> 
> 
> I do my own tilling and garden work. DH has come up with ideas that don't fit the way I do my garden and his idea of tilling is scratching the surface. I told him to do a garden of his own if he wants to try them out. I would take care of the produce after he took care of it and picked it and brought it into the house for me. He doesn't have a garden.
> 
> If your sister was already an hour late picking up her DH, what was she doing even considering coming out by you?
Click to expand...

My guys only help in the garden if it involves heavy lifting or eating what ever is ready to eat on the spot! I'm pretty sure the boy even taught Hubby how to only pull the tops off of the weeds, so I would not ask him to help with that!

As far as I know, my sister has never been on time to do anything! She wanted to get some soil for some planters she bought! It took her 20 minutes on the phone, just to tell me about the planters, and another 20 minutes to tell me why she was late picking up her DH?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, did you ever get out to get fabric for the baby quilt?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, did you ever get out to get fabric for the baby quilt?


Yep!
We left the farm and went shopping for fabric, rake parts and socks!

We got dog food, groceries, and fishing stuff!
We might try again this weekend!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, did you ever get out to get fabric for the baby quilt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> We left the farm and went shopping for fabric, rake parts and socks!
> 
> We got dog food, groceries, and fishing stuff!
> We might try again this weekend!
Click to expand...

So how is the quilt coming?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, did you ever get out to get fabric for the baby quilt?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> We left the farm and went shopping for fabric, rake parts and socks!
> 
> We got dog food, groceries, and fishing stuff!
> We might try again this weekend!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how is the quilt coming?
Click to expand...

All of the squares are done!
I just need to find something to bring it all together!


----------



## wynedot55

morning/evening all.ive had a long rough day.now in trying to catch my breath before doing my work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Work is nasty! I jammed my thumb doing work. Felt it clear up a couple inches past my wrist. Work is nasty!


----------



## wynedot55

but it has tobe done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> but it has tobe done.


Yeah, that's why I kept working with a sore thumb that still is complaining. I guess your not the only one getting old.


----------



## wynedot55

yes an the stress test proves im old


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes an the stress test proves im old


Yeah, real old.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Why does it prove you're old wynedot?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Why does it prove you're old wynedot?


You're to young to understand.


----------



## wynedot55

means to meny years of work miss kutekitten.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> means to meny years of work miss kutekitten.


Like I said, she's to young to understand.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I understand now.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Work is nasty! I jammed my thumb doing work. Felt it clear up a couple inches past my wrist. Work is nasty!


I agree!
Work should be banned!
I never did figure out how I bruised my middle finger, or sliced my pinky finger, but I know the pain in my pointing finger is a blackberry sticker that I can only feel, but not see!

Got the garden tilled! (My arms are gone!)
Got the elephant garlic planted!(Fingers really liked that)
Opened up the corral just in case Weebles decides she wants her calf!
I hope Hubby brings home dinner, I'm starved and I'm sitting!
That's as far as I am gonna to get!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, I found out why I've been working on a baby quilt along with Peanut's quilt. It seems one of the nieces is 6 weeks pregnant. Her baby is 10 years old and all the baby stuff long gone so, I'm sure they will have a baby shower for her. She is diabetic and on insulin and it seems the insulin interfers with birthcontrol pills.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Well, I found out why I've been working on a baby quilt along with Peanut's quilt. It seems one of the nieces is 6 weeks pregnant. Her baby is 10 years old and all the baby stuff long gone so, I'm sure they will have a baby shower for her. She is diabetic and on insulin and it seems the insulin interfers with birthcontrol pills.


I thought you were working on them just to make me look bad!
I have a pregnant neice too! 
But, since I didn't get around to making one for her first kid, we all know I won't make one for this one! Besides, I didn't get around to making one for the other neice either, wouldn't want it to look like I'm playing favorites!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was working on it just for something different thrown in. This is a large family and I knew sooner or later I would need one for a gift. So instead of being one up, this one now has a name attached to it too.


----------



## Thewife

Do you ever wonder if when the cows are all standing around together in a group, they are just plotting against you?
I've been trying to move a big old pile of manure out of the corral. 
Every time I would get a load, a different cow just had to be at the gate, in my way! I also noticed, at each load, the gate was moved, making the turn to get in or out, just a little tighter? 
I looked back once and saw a cow scratching on the gate?
Must have been her turn to move the gate, just to annoy me!


----------



## wynedot55

im finally back at home.an im a tad tired.so ill sleep good tonite.kitty you might as well keep making quilts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot, I'll bet you're more than a little tired.

Spring field work will be coming and then I don't know how much more quilting I will get done after that.

I did get the block that marks 3/4 of the way through making them on Peanut's quilt done. As well as more done on the baby quilt.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Good evening! How many more quilts will you make mom?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Good evening! How many more quilts will you make mom?


???? Who knows!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Just asking.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Time to get the incubator out! I have a bruised thigh from the rooster. He has been getting ornerier this year and I had decided to get rid of him this year. I started collecting the EE eggs two days ago and have 3 of them and will do the other eggs starting today. The incubator is coming out today to be gotten ready for the eggs. My biggest problem is if I put them in this weekend they will be due to hatch when we have the get together for DH's brother, who will be home on leave from AR. He is retiring from the service and moving on to a private job so, it could be a few years before we see them again. 

I probably will set them this weekend anyway and let them do their thing when they are ready. I just like to be around to watch and if needed help.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm debating the incubator thing this morning!

I have 2 geese setting infertile eggs and 3 should be fertile eggs sitting here on the counter.
I found a place I can order a few sexed goslings to give to the ones setting. 
At first Hubby said NO, but now he wants to go fishing again this weekend!
He tried to tell me if he went fishing, we would NOT go to his mothers for Easter! 
I told him it was going to cost him the goslings to get me to go to his mothers, so now it's going to cost him the goslings to go fishing! 
Now, I'm just trying to decide what I want to do! 
It all sounds like work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Why are the fertile eggs on the counter instead of under the geese?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why are the fertile eggs on the counter instead of under the geese?


The fertile eggs are from my Tufted Romans that refuse to stay in the pen! Bruiser has been picking them up, so I have been bringing them in when I find them. 
The gander won't have anything to do with the other 2 females. 
I don't want to give them the fertile ones, they have a mess of eggs in one nest, I don't know if they are setting or still laying ?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the fertile eggs on the counter instead of under the geese?
> 
> 
> 
> The fertile eggs are from my Tufted Romans that refuse to stay in the pen! Bruiser has been picking them up, so I have been bringing them in when I find them.
> The gander won't have anything to do with the other 2 females.
> I don't want to give them the fertile ones, they have a mess of eggs in one nest, I don't know if they are setting or still laying ?
Click to expand...

They have just started setting? You could mark the ones that you have on the counter, with pencil, and put them under them. Then you would know which ones they are, just a thought.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the fertile eggs on the counter instead of under the geese?
> 
> 
> 
> The fertile eggs are from my Tufted Romans that refuse to stay in the pen! Bruiser has been picking them up, so I have been bringing them in when I find them.
> The gander won't have anything to do with the other 2 females.
> I don't want to give them the fertile ones, they have a mess of eggs in one nest, I don't know if they are setting or still laying ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have just started setting? You could mark the ones that you have on the counter, with pencil, and put them under them. Then you would know which ones they are, just a thought.
Click to expand...

I thought of that!
I would have to take out a lot of eggs first.
I was thinking if I order some goslings, I can get them each their own man? But, if they think they are their kids, will they pair up with them next year?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't know if they would pair up with them next year or not. Maybe with the one the other raised?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sad news! The BIL and family that were suppose to leave AZ on Tuesday are having to delay their visit for 3 weeks!  And the will be here a shorter time than originally planned.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear that kitty.but they will be there to see yall soon.do they have any kids for the girls to play with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They have a daughter that is 9 months younger than Kute Kitten. Their boys are older. One in college and the other grad. from high school in May.


----------



## wynedot55

well the girls will have a blast when they get there.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby's daughter called.
They could not turn the baby, so they are going to do a C-section on the 17th.(if it don't decide to come sooner)
The 17th is not only the other step brats birthday, it's also Hubbys fathers birthday. He passed before the girls were even born.

Hey, I have a BIL coming from AZ later this month!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Hey, I have a BIL coming from AZ later this month!


How funny is that!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The boy said it's not Saturday?
Hubby left on his fishing adventure last night, so I kept thinking yesterday was Friday! Explains why I could not find the movie I wanted to watch! 
I guess I should look for it tonight?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I would say your movie should be on tonight if it was to be on Friday night. 

That's okay, I totally missed that it is Friday. DH doesn't eat meat on Fridays during lent. I packed a meat sandwich for his lunch today. OOOPS!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I would say your movie should be on tonight if it was to be on Friday night.
> 
> That's okay, I totally missed that it is Friday. DH doesn't eat meat on Fridays during lent. I packed a meat sandwich for his lunch today. OOOPS!


Yep, I am pretty sure the movie will be on tonight! Now I just have to remember what it is called and what channel I saw the commercial for it! 

I think I have this calving thing down pat!
Did my nightly walk to the barn in my pjs last night! Decided my Clancy heifer isn't really that close. Didn't bother to rush over there this morning!
She has a pretty little dark red bull calf! It's dry and up running around! I think they hold them until after my nightly checks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your movie should be on tonight if it was to be on Friday night.
> 
> That's okay, I totally missed that it is Friday. DH doesn't eat meat on Fridays during lent. I packed a meat sandwich for his lunch today. OOOPS!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I am pretty sure the movie will be on tonight! Now I just have to remember what it is called and what channel I saw the commercial for it!
> 
> I think I have this calving thing down pat!
> Did my nightly walk to the barn in my pjs last night! Decided my Clancy heifer isn't really that close. Didn't bother to rush over there this morning!
> She has a pretty little dark red bull calf! It's dry and up running around! I think they hold them until after my nightly checks!
Click to expand...

They might be holding them until after your nightly checks but, the least they could do is give you some red *heifers* that you can keep!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say your movie should be on tonight if it was to be on Friday night.
> 
> That's okay, I totally missed that it is Friday. DH doesn't eat meat on Fridays during lent. I packed a meat sandwich for his lunch today. OOOPS!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I am pretty sure the movie will be on tonight! Now I just have to remember what it is called and what channel I saw the commercial for it!
> 
> I think I have this calving thing down pat!
> Did my nightly walk to the barn in my pjs last night! Decided my Clancy heifer isn't really that close. Didn't bother to rush over there this morning!
> She has a pretty little dark red bull calf! It's dry and up running around! I think they hold them until after my nightly checks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They might be holding them until after your nightly checks but, the least they could do is give you some red *heifers* that you can keep!
Click to expand...

That's what I told Clancy!
She is the last calf out of my Norwegian red/ brahma. She was raised just like all the other calves, running free with her mother!
She is almost too tame? I can pet her, and if I need to move her, I usually end up pushing her or make Hubby or the boy deal with her!  A Heifer out of her would have made my day!
But after the other problems with the first calvers, I am thankful for the bull calf!


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going.but not in to big of hurry to get the days work done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Chores and milking done. New calf taken care of. DH's tooth that he just had filled was bothering him in the night. He took one of the pain killers the dentist perscribed and wasn't feeling good at all this morning. Now it's wearing off and he has work to do--pump pit.


----------



## wynedot55

come on pumping the pit can be fun once you get in a rythm.an besides he gets to drive the tractor all day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not all day. Once he gets going it's only a few hours.

The most interesting day pumping pit was the first time he used this pump and ended up painting the end of the barn, pump, tractor, and everthing near by, including himself, brown. Eeeww!


----------



## wynedot55

man i bet that funny  who did he kill 1st for laughing you or the girls.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> man i bet that funny  who did he kill 1st for laughing you or the girls.


We're all still here so, no one.


----------



## wynedot55

my dad wouldve got us good if we laughed at him for doing something like that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We bit our tongues in front of him and laughed later.


----------



## wynedot55

i thought that was the case.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Looks kinda dark and dreary out there. 
Might be a good day to stay in and clean house?


----------



## wynedot55

cleaning house is work.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> cleaning house is work.


Yea, I know!
And by the looks of this house, I sure don't work much!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning house is work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know!
> And by the looks of this house, I sure don't work much!
Click to expand...

You're not alone! :lol

Kute Kitten came in to change her tennis shoes for her barn boots because the manger was flooded. *This is extremely old!!!!!!* Why is it always the manger with the calves in it too? 

DH said he should see about getting some calf hutches as we are full up. I told him the panels we made the pens out of are on sale. He was thinking of going to his buddies and seeing if they have some we could get for a little while. I didn't like that idea--worried about disease. Well he tells me they would be steamed cleaned. I told him they would also be bleached before the calves went in. Also told him about the neighbor that saw a pile of dead calves there on Thursday. Well, he had to stop there after work to deliver something and only saw 2 dead calves and a dead heifer or cow. To begin with that place is a disaster zone and DH is blind but, there was more than plenty of time for the rendering truck to get there. I asked him why all those calves are dying. He dropped the subject.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaning house is work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know!
> And by the looks of this house, I sure don't work much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not alone! :lol
> 
> Kute Kitten came in to change her tennis shoes for her barn boots because the manger was flooded. *This is extremely old!!!!!!* Why is it always the manger with the calves in it too?
> 
> DH said he should see about getting some calf hutches as we are full up. I told him the panels we made the pens out of are on sale. He was thinking of going to his buddies and seeing if they have some we could get for a little while. I didn't like that idea--worried about disease. Well he tells me they would be steamed cleaned. I told him they would also be bleached before the calves went in. Also told him about the neighbor that saw a pile of dead calves there on Thursday. Well, he had to stop there after work to deliver something and only saw 2 dead calves and a dead heifer or cow. To begin with that place is a disaster zone and DH is blind but, there was more than plenty of time for the rendering truck to get there. I asked him why all those calves are dying. He dropped the subject.
Click to expand...

I didn't know your DH was buddies with Mr.X!  
This place is a disaster zone! I want to clean it up sooo bad! We've done alot, but it seems like we never get any where! 

I had to run Clancys calf through the worst part of my barn yard yesterday. I think I am just going to add the fill and Hubby will just have to dig through it when he gets around to putting in the new gutter drain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I know!
> And by the looks of this house, I sure don't work much!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! :lol
> 
> Kute Kitten came in to change her tennis shoes for her barn boots because the manger was flooded. *This is extremely old!!!!!!* Why is it always the manger with the calves in it too?
> 
> DH said he should see about getting some calf hutches as we are full up. I told him the panels we made the pens out of are on sale. He was thinking of going to his buddies and seeing if they have some we could get for a little while. I didn't like that idea--worried about disease. Well he tells me they would be steamed cleaned. I told him they would also be bleached before the calves went in. Also told him about the neighbor that saw a pile of dead calves there on Thursday. Well, he had to stop there after work to deliver something and only saw 2 dead calves and a dead heifer or cow. To begin with that place is a disaster zone and DH is blind but, there was more than plenty of time for the rendering truck to get there. I asked him why all those calves are dying. He dropped the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know your DH was buddies with Mr.X!
> This place is a disaster zone! I want to clean it up sooo bad! We've done alot, but it seems like we never get any where!
> 
> I had to run Clancys calf through the worst part of my barn yard yesterday. I think I am just going to add the fill and Hubby will just have to dig through it when he gets around to putting in the new gutter drain!
Click to expand...

Not Mr. X, Mr. L. the neighbor with the angus steer on the loose.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not alone! :lol
> 
> Kute Kitten came in to change her tennis shoes for her barn boots because the manger was flooded. *This is extremely old!!!!!!* Why is it always the manger with the calves in it too?
> 
> DH said he should see about getting some calf hutches as we are full up. I told him the panels we made the pens out of are on sale. He was thinking of going to his buddies and seeing if they have some we could get for a little while. I didn't like that idea--worried about disease. Well he tells me they would be steamed cleaned. I told him they would also be bleached before the calves went in. Also told him about the neighbor that saw a pile of dead calves there on Thursday. Well, he had to stop there after work to deliver something and only saw 2 dead calves and a dead heifer or cow. To begin with that place is a disaster zone and DH is blind but, there was more than plenty of time for the rendering truck to get there. I asked him why all those calves are dying. He dropped the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know your DH was buddies with Mr.X!
> This place is a disaster zone! I want to clean it up sooo bad! We've done alot, but it seems like we never get any where!
> 
> I had to run Clancys calf through the worst part of my barn yard yesterday. I think I am just going to add the fill and Hubby will just have to dig through it when he gets around to putting in the new gutter drain!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Mr. X, Mr. L. the neighbor with the angus steer on the loose.
Click to expand...

I guess your right, NONE of Mr X animals ever got out! If they did, it was because of my Brahmas? Not sure how that worked, since my Brahmas were perfectly capable of clearing the fences without touching them!


----------



## Kute Kitten

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know your DH was buddies with Mr.X!
> This place is a disaster zone! I want to clean it up sooo bad! We've done alot, but it seems like we never get any where!
> 
> I had to run Clancys calf through the worst part of my barn yard yesterday. I think I am just going to add the fill and Hubby will just have to dig through it when he gets around to putting in the new gutter drain!
> 
> 
> 
> Not Mr. X, Mr. L. the neighbor with the angus steer on the loose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess your right, NONE of Mr X animals ever got out! If they did, it was because of my Brahmas? Not sure how that worked, since my Brahmas were perfectly capable of clearing the fences without touching them!
Click to expand...

I guess you need higher fences then!


----------



## wynedot55

some brimmers will go through the fences.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Got our first thunderstorm last night!  Nice to hear some booming around since the last few months of winter!

Anyway, it's a sunny day, and I better get back to my studies. Five more days until my first exam!


----------



## Thewife

I want a sunny day!

Hubby just called, he's on his way home. 
If I take my nap now, he will never know!




> some brimmers will go through the fences.


Yea, but if I cull those and only keep the jumpers, it's all good!


----------



## wynedot55

jumpers are just as bad


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> jumpers are just as bad


No their not! You don't have to fix fence after them and they don't let the others out-just themselves.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpers are just as bad
> 
> 
> 
> No their not! You don't have to fix fence after them and they don't let the others out-just themselves.
Click to expand...

Yea!
And a good jumper will jump back home by dark!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls have found their Easter baskets. Kute Kitten had trouble finding her's and had given up. We picked on her and she went back to looking. Peanut found her's right away.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet they had fun running all over the house looking for them.we are getting a gullywasher this morning.makes me dread getting out in it to go to church.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Looks too windy to burn. 
The log I brought in last night, does not fit in the stove!
My log splitter is buried behind a table of tools!
The table of tools is buried behind my rake that is waiting for parts!
I think it's a good day to do some barn cleaning?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH has to pump pit today, so I guess so. He tried yesterday but, broke down and by the time he got it fixed he decided to wait for this morning. He was going to get it done right away but, it's already 9:25 a.m. and he is watching the Tom & Jerry video the girls got him for Easter.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby wants to go fishing again next weekend, it's the last weekend for that area. He was sooo agreeable last night to everything I said I wanted to do today!
I don't think he could get it all done even if he stayed home from work all week to do it!
I do have to admit, fresh springer salmon is some good stuff! He cooked up a chunk, so we could have it on salads tonight for dinner!  Yea, it's gone! 
The package he saved for Mr. X is looking pretty good for tonight!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Forget Mr. X eat the salmon yourself!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Forget Mr. X eat the salmon yourself!


That's my plan!
But if he told Mr. X he'd give him some, he will give it to him! He will just have to pull a package out of the freezer for us!

He says he wants to leave Friday to go fishing, Thursday if he can.
Yea right! If they are doing a C-section on the step brat Friday, how much do you wanna bet he ain't going no where until he sees that baby and knows his daughter is OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget Mr. X eat the salmon yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my plan!
> But if he told Mr. X he'd give him some, he will give it to him! He will just have to pull a package out of the freezer for us!
> 
> He says he wants to leave Friday to go fishing, Thursday if he can.
> Yea right! If they are doing a C-section on the step brat Friday, how much do you wanna bet he ain't going no where until he sees that baby and knows his daughter is OK!
Click to expand...

Did he forget? Or does he think the baby is going to call time before that just so he can go fishing?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget Mr. X eat the salmon yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> That's my plan!
> But if he told Mr. X he'd give him some, he will give it to him! He will just have to pull a package out of the freezer for us!
> 
> He says he wants to leave Friday to go fishing, Thursday if he can.
> Yea right! If they are doing a C-section on the step brat Friday, how much do you wanna bet he ain't going no where until he sees that baby and knows his daughter is OK!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he forget? Or does he think the baby is going to call time before that just so he can go fishing?
Click to expand...

I think he is trying not to let on how worried he really is!
He's a true "daddy" when it comes to his girls!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

Raining and windy here. We helped at our Grange's pancake breakfast and Easter Egg hunt yesterday when the weather was a little better and had good turn out. When we got home I went out to gather eggs and discovered a pile of feathers from my favorite hen, Little Red, who was a Rhode Island Red. She's gone...no blood, but nothing left but some back and tail feathers. I think a hawk or eagle must have picked her up out of the paddock. Boohoo...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry to hear about your favorite hen.


----------



## Thewife

Sorry about your hen Amy.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Sorry to hear that, Amy.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear about your hen.


----------



## Thewife

Well poo!
Step brat called!
Looks like we might be spending the day at the hospital today!
I told her to wait til tomorrow, I have important things to do today.
That girl never listens to me!


----------



## wynedot55

but the baby wants out NOW


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Babies have minds of their own! I guess DH isn't going to have to worry about baby coming and interfering with his fishing trip. 

Did you get the quilt done?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, how is everyone? Is baby a heifer or bull, as wynedot would put it?


----------



## wynedot55

yes do you have the baby on the ground yet.


----------



## Thewife

Yep, it's a bull calf!
Mom and calf are doing good! They did do the C-section, since the calf was insisting on coming out bu## first!
Other than the grandmas butting heads in the hallway, like a couple of old cows fighting for a spot at the feed bunk, (not me, I was good) everything went well!
Hubby is a proud Grampa! I think he is still in shock!
And yes, he's going fishing!
We had to stop at the neighbors, to give them a phone number, on the way out. They told us to stop by on our way home. 
They had a whole bag filled with a real Easter dinner, with all the fixings waiting for us! 
It was a good(long) day!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on that new grand bull calf.i know granpa is strutting around like a peacock.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on the grand bull calf! 

Now you need to finish his quilt. 

I stopped at a different fabric store today. I shopped her clearance fabrics and spent more than I probably should have but, oh well. The fabric will one day be a quilt. I couldn't afford her reg prices, although she had some beautiful stuff! The lowest reg. price I saw was $8.50 per yard.


----------



## wynedot55

i was bad bought $30 worth of easter candy that i could eat.after all im on a soft food diet.an bought a half lb ea of blony an chedder cheese sliced.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Congrats thewife on your new grandson!


----------



## Thewife

Dig some damage to the driveway this morning, the rains came and I could not see what I was doing, so I came in cold and wet and decided to just take a nap!
I slept so long, it's already quitting time!
I love naps!

The 2 cheap fabric stores I knew about, are gone. I'm just going to have to hit the expensive one soon I guess?

We've been doing pretty good on the food thing lately! BIL left all of his lunch supplies in Hubbys cooler when they went fishing. Youngest step brat gave us a big bag of misc easter candy and cookies! Add in what the neighbor gave us last night, and I guess it's ok we didin't get to our grocery shopping yesterday!


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Congrats thewife on your new grandson!


Aw come on!
He's Hubby's grandson! 
Hubby is at least 6 months older than me, I'm not old enough to be the G word!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats thewife on your new grandson!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw come on!
> He's Hubby's grandson!
> Hubby is at least 6 months older than me, I'm not old enough to be the G word!
Click to expand...



Don't feel to bad. I have a niece that will be a grandma this fall. She will only be 39.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> The 2 cheap fabric stores I knew about, are gone. I'm just going to have to hit the expensive one soon I guess?


Even the other expensive fabric store in town has been running sales of 30 to 50% off. I even managed to find a couple fabrics in there today. It looked like their selection is getting better too. I'm wondering if they are getting ready for Wal-mart getting rid of their fabric?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats thewife on your new grandson!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw come on!
> He's Hubby's grandson!
> Hubby is at least 6 months older than me, I'm not old enough to be the G word!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel to bad. I have a niece that will be a grandma this fall. She will only be 39.
Click to expand...

 What about me, I feel too young to be an Auntie (*cough* I'm 22 y.o **cough**)...and I've got three little nieces for to spoil and play out!


----------



## wynedot55

i was an uncle at 15.an had 4 neices an nephews by 23.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

When DH and I got married I became an instant aunt to nieces and nephews that were older than me. I was 20 when I became a great aunt.


----------



## Imissmygirls

I just found out I'll be grandma for the 7th time in the fall. And they (DS #2) went off and got married last Thursday.  Didn't even tell me!  I knew they were planning, just thought they were waiting til summer. So we will have a wedding picnic and baby shower if the weather ever warms up.

I come from a family of 6-- in a 22 year spread.  I have 5 with a 10 yr spread.  BIG difference!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I just found out I'll be grandma for the 7th time in the fall. And they (DS #2) went off and got married last Thursday.  Didn't even tell me!  I knew they were planning, just thought they were waiting til summer. So we will have a wedding picnic and baby shower if the weather ever warms up.
> 
> I come from a family of 6-- in a 22 year spread.  I have 5 with a 10 yr spread.  BIG difference!


Congratulations!


----------



## m.holloway

hey everyone,

hope everyone had a good easter, it's raining today!!!!!!!!maybe we'll have grass grow!!!! i think my heifers are in heat. they are playing alot and i saw reba try to mount sara-lu. now i just need to get a bull. i have one in reach but it won;t be until next month. and since i don't know to much about cows. when do you really know??? born in nov 2007. how many times do they come in heat??oh it is a black angus if i do get the bull to borrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mare-How big are they now? They are old enough but, where they were slow growing make sure they are big enough.  

Here is a link to the Heat expectancy and gestation page. There is a chart that will tell you when to expect them back in heat and when you have them bred you can use it to tell when they will be due. Directions for use are under the chart.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Been working on a case for Hubby's map book this morning. Everytime I pick the darn thing up, "important" papers fall out. Can't take it any more!

I should probably get my stuff done and try to fix the mess I made on the driveway yesterday?(or not)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Been working on a case for Hubby's map book this morning. Everytime I pick the darn thing up, "important" papers fall out. Can't take it any more!
> 
> I should probably get my stuff done and try to fix the mess I made on the driveway yesterday?(or not)


It is really hard working on something that keeps dumping important papers at you. 

Go back to the quilts.


----------



## wynedot55

its a cool morning here.so im in no hurry to get to work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its a cool morning here.so im in no hurry to get to work.


It was 35 when I got up this morning. I was happy to see it so warm. Expecting a high of 65 today. 

Now is it so cool at your place?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cool morning here.so im in no hurry to get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 35 when I got up this morning. I was happy to see it so warm. Expecting a high of 65 today.
> 
> Now is it so cool at your place?
Click to expand...

WOW Kitty, your expecting higher temps than us!
I can see snow up on the hill this morning!
It's like 37 here, way too cold to be outside!

Finished the map case, need fabric to work on the quilt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a cool morning here.so im in no hurry to get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 35 when I got up this morning. I was happy to see it so warm. Expecting a high of 65 today.
> 
> Now is it so cool at your place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW Kitty, your expecting higher temps than us!
> I can see snow up on the hill this morning!
> It's like 37 here, way too cold to be outside!
> 
> Finished the map case, need fabric to work on the quilt.
Click to expand...

NOW that hasn't happened to often!

I thought you went fabric shopping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have the laundry started. There's bills waiting to be paid and quilts waiting to be worked on. Do I have to pay the bills?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was 35 when I got up this morning. I was happy to see it so warm. Expecting a high of 65 today.
> 
> Now is it so cool at your place?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Kitty, your expecting higher temps than us!
> I can see snow up on the hill this morning!
> It's like 37 here, way too cold to be outside!
> 
> Finished the map case, need fabric to work on the quilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW that hasn't happened to often!
> 
> I thought you went fabric shopping.
Click to expand...

Yea, we went fabric, sock and rake part shopping, but we didn't get anything we went for!
Still wearing holy socks, rake parts are still in my way at the barn and I still need fabric!


----------



## wynedot55

it was 35 or 40 this morning.supposed tobe 65 or 70 today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Kitty, your expecting higher temps than us!
> I can see snow up on the hill this morning!
> It's like 37 here, way too cold to be outside!
> 
> Finished the map case, need fabric to work on the quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> NOW that hasn't happened to often!
> 
> I thought you went fabric shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, we went fabric, sock and rake part shopping, but we didn't get anything we went for!
> Still wearing holy socks, rake parts are still in my way at the barn and I still need fabric!
Click to expand...

Not a very good trip. I hope the next one goes better!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> it was 35 or 40 this morning.supposed tobe 65 or 70 today.


That sounds more like our weather than what you should be having.


----------



## wynedot55

i know my buddy told us to build a fire last nite.an mom told him we didnt have any wood left


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know my buddy told us to build a fire last nite.an mom told him we didnt have any wood left


We are about out of wood too!
Hubby had to split some the other night! (If I could get to my splitter I would have had it done already)
There is a nice seasoned maple laying on the fence, but if I cut it up, I will have to fix the fence too!


----------



## wynedot55

then cut it up this spring.an fix the fence.an youll have a start on next years wood.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then cut it up this spring.an fix the fence.an youll have a start on next years wood.


Cutting the wood AND fixing the fence would be a 2 day job for just me! I have to wait til I have a couple extra hands!

Ok, I'm bummed!
My 704 cow had a bull. Her udder has gone to heck, this will probably be her last year. The boys are hopfully gong to be here soon to help me bring her in, I think we are going to have to milk her!(fun fun fun!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then cut it up this spring.an fix the fence.an youll have a start on next years wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting the wood AND fixing the fence would be a 2 day job for just me! I have to wait til I have a couple extra hands!
> 
> Ok, I'm bummed!
> My 704 cow had a bull. Her udder has gone to heck, this will probably be her last year. The boys are hopfully gong to be here soon to help me bring her in, I think we are going to have to milk her!(fun fun fun!)
Click to expand...

YIKES!


----------



## wynedot55

its no fun having to milk a swing bag stock cow.im tired of having to take things easy.i want todo some havy lifting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its no fun having to milk a swing bag stock cow.im tired of having to take things easy.i want todo some havy lifting.


It's been close to a week now hasn't it?
Go do some medium lifting. See how that goes.


----------



## wynedot55

im lifting feed buckets now.got an appt with the heart dr monday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im lifting feed buckets now.got an appt with the heart dr monday.


But, didn't they tell you, you could return to normal activity? I assumed it was still your teeth.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its no fun having to milk a swing bag stock cow.im tired of having to take things easy.i want todo some havy lifting.


This cow is an old witch too! It's hard to believe it's her daughters and grand daughters that have been my favorite, sweet, brain dead girls! I really wished she'd had a heifer.

Shouldn't you wait to see the Dr. before you work?

We went to see Hubbys Grandbaby lastnight. The sweet little thing filled his diaper for Hubby's ex while we were there! 
I might just like this kid!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its no fun having to milk a swing bag stock cow.im tired of having to take things easy.i want todo some havy lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> This cow is an old witch too! It's hard to believe it's her daughters and grand daughters that have been my favorite, sweet, brain dead girls! I really wished she'd had a heifer.
> 
> Shouldn't you wait to see the Dr. before you work?
> 
> We went to see Hubbys Grandbaby lastnight. The sweet little thing filled his diaper for Hubby's ex while we were there!
> I might just like this kid!
Click to expand...

From his bad day thread.


			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no not taking any antibotics.i just heard from my stress test.an i do have an enlarged left ventricle.an im trying to get an appt with the heart dr.so we can see what he wants todo about it.all my pipes are in good shape.i can go back todoing what i do.but mom dont want me todo any heavylifting yet.if i strained any muscles we want them to heal fore i go back full blast.


----------



## wynedot55

im pretty much over getting my  teeth out.but i dang near had what i thought was a heart attack a week ago.so i had a chemical stress test an passed it.but they found that i have an enlarged left ventricle.so going to the heart dr for that.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im pretty much over getting my  teeth out.but i dang near had what i thought was a heart attack a week ago.so i had a chemical stress test an passed it.but they found that i have an enlarged left ventricle.so going to the heart dr for that.


Well.
You should alway listen to the moms!
If mom don't want you to do heavy lifting, then no heavy lifting.
AND, I may not be your mom but I am "A" mom and I say GO TAKE PICTURES!
There it's settled!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im pretty much over getting my  teeth out.but i dang near had what i thought was a heart attack a week ago.so i had a chemical stress test an passed it.but they found that i have an enlarged left ventricle.so going to the heart dr for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.
> You should alway listen to the moms!
> If mom don't want you to do heavy lifting, then no heavy lifting.
> AND, I may not be your mom but I am "A" mom and I say *GO TAKE PICTURES!*There it's settled!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

well i cant wait till i get to go back to work.but i do get to work with the hens.


----------



## Thewife

GUESS WHAT I DID!
First, I cleaned the kitchen!
I even cleaned all the dirty pans I was really hoping would just go away!
Then I stepped out to get something for dinner out of the freezer!
Then I decided to drag a hose to the back deck!
Then I decided to clean the back deck! I even cleaned up the lily/fish tubs!
Then after and hour or so, I stepped back in the house only to be reminded I had put some eggs on to boil before I had stepped out to get something for dinner!
The smoke is about cleared!
They blow up real good! 
Even got the ceiling!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

EEEWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hungryhensfarm

I've had that happen to before!  Not fun.  Not fun at all!


----------



## Thewife

Oh, it just gets better!
Not only does my house really stink!
Even with all the windows and doors open, all the fans are going, even the A/C fan is going!
Then, I have been walking over cats and dogs napping in the sun all day, I finally realized, one of my Bart dogs cats, is dead?
I pointed it out to him, he's laying in the yard with it now. It's so sad, he loves his kitties!
OH, and a steer I let out the other day has a broken horn, bleeding like a SOB! The boys came up to help me put him in the barn and while we were in the big corral, the bull found the blood! 
Yea, he broke into a screaming, paw at the ground fit, while we were in the corral with him!
So, I guess we have to milk the cow, fix the steer and take care of the cat!
I would include eat dinner, but the smell of my house kinda kills the appetite!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad it's only a quilt giving me fits today! Just reading your day exhausts and terrifies me!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/grouphug.gif
> 
> I'm glad it's only a quilt giving me fits today! Just reading your day exhausts and terrifies me!


I wish I had worked on quilts instead of going outside!
Steers not bleeding!(smelled better than my house)
Cows udder is not as bad as I thought it would be! She even went into the squeeze without a problem!
Now if I could just do something about my stinking house!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you had a killer day yesterday.my bro an neice came late yesterday to fool with the downer cow.an then bro tok the 4 wheeler to check the cows.an found old cripp having trouble calving.so he had to pull the calf.an the calf hung up.so it took him a while to get it pulled.them dang old cripp fell on the calf.he said it was a big calf.guess i need to go buy some more OB chains.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like we all had trouble of some sort yesterday.  Hopefully, today will be better.

thewife, has the house cleared yet?


----------



## wynedot55

yes but those days keep you on your toes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes but those days keep you on your toes.


Just so long as they are small in number. Otherwise they keep you harried!


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.plus you have miss peanut to keep you on your toes.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Well today is already starting out good! With all that was going on yesterday, I forgot to tell Hubby to pick up my meds!

I don't know if my house still stinks or the smell is just stuck in my nose! Felt kinda sorry for the boy, his room was shut, so I thought it was ok! I didn't even think of the vent above his door! He still had a cloud in his room when he showed up to help with the cows!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you got used to the smell.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Well today is already starting out good! With all that was going on yesterday, I forgot to tell Hubby to pick up my meds!
> 
> I don't know if my house still stinks or the smell is just stuck in my nose! Felt kinda sorry for the boy, his room was shut, so I thought it was ok! I didn't even think of the vent above his door! He still had a cloud in his room when he showed up to help with the cows!


DOUBLE OOPS!!!!

Forgetting meds isn't good-I know.

Poor boy! 

Maybe some baking soda put out will help with the smell. If your going to vacuum soon sprinkle it on the carpet first-if you don't have any/enough on hand it's a good reason to put off vacuuming!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Baby quilt is done! :bun

Off to take pics!


----------



## wynedot55

congrats on getting the baby quilt done.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Baby quilt is done! :bun
> 
> Off to take pics!


BLAH BLAH BLAH!!!


Stove is de-egged!
Gotta bring in my ladder now, and check to see how many egg pieces are in my plants! Might even clean the egg glob off the ceiling!
I'm thinking instead of vacuuming, I might just pack up and leave for a few days and try to forget the whole thing for awhile!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thewife: I'm truely sorry, but your eggspolding episode has me all cracked up!   (Puns intended!)   I know it probably wouldn't be as hilarious if it happened to me, but just the same I think I'd still be LMAO!! 

Well I got one exam down: and two more to go!  My swine nutrition final certainly was better than my midterm....boy does studying ever pay off!  

Now I'm studying for good ol' Statistics....kinda worried about this exam because it's proven to be one of the more difficult courses in comparison to my Swine Nutrition, Animal Health, and Communications courses.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck!!!!

BIL came and got the bull calves. Down to 6 calves to feed! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

dang how meny calves was you feeding.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8 calves more due before any of these will graduate off milk replacer too!


----------



## Thewife

I feel like I spent a whole day, real busy, doing nuthin!
Did take a walk with the camera, wonder if photobucket and my computer are on speaking terms?

Good luck WRB!
I'm laughing at my exploding eggs too, not much else I can do about it!


----------



## wynedot55

dont you have any throw away milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont you have any throw away milk.


No. And when they go on pails they go on  milk replacer. I don't not switch them back and forth either as that is asking for the scours.



			
				thewife said:
			
		

> I feel like I spent a whole day, real busy, doing nuthin!


I hate those kinds of days. It's nice to be able to see what you get done.


----------



## wynedot55

your smart there.having no throw away milk is a goodthing.


----------



## wynedot55

hows things going this fine morning.ive got an easy day.so ill just take my time doing my work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's 32 degrees out and we're suppose to get to 74 today! :bun Normal high for today is 58 so I won't complain at all! It's going to cool down Sunday but, I will enjoy the 70's while they last!


----------



## wynedot55

its 63 here now.an its supposed to rain today.


----------



## Kute Kitten

No rain for today's forecast. We need rain, though.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe youll get rain.was talking to my buddy yesterday.an he was thinking about laying some hay down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Their calling for a chance of rain on Sunday. Hay is *trying* to green up here.


----------



## wynedot55

he was wanting to get some of his hay baled before they went on a cruise to alaska.because when they get back itll be time to start custom baling hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Breeder showed up a bit ago. I had to go out and ask him where the emergency was. He came in here so fast. I reminded him that we have 2 children and to slow down.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny cows did you breed today.high speed isnt good for the semen jugg either.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how meny cows did you breed today.high speed isnt good for the semen jugg either.


Just 1.

Storyhour day today.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Who ever wants rain, please come and get it!
I'm about out of hay again, and my lower fields still have a few ducks swimming in it! 
I am supposed to be packing to leave on a fishing trip tonight. Hubby wanted to leave last night, but he had to work today! All his fishing Buddys are already down there with their own boats! 
Poor guy is stuck with just me! (Bummer)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

I'll take some fresh rain, it's dry as kindling here.  Fire danger is WAY up here.


----------



## Thewife

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> I'll take some fresh rain, it's dry as kindling here.  Fire danger is WAY up here.


Everything is so wet here, I have to search for dry kindling, just to get my fires started!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some fresh rain, it's dry as kindling here.  Fire danger is WAY up here.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so wet here, I have to search for dry kindling, just to get my fires started!
Click to expand...

Starting fires isn't a problem here! There is a burning ban on most places. Quit hogging the rain and send it east.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some fresh rain, it's dry as kindling here.  Fire danger is WAY up here.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is so wet here, I have to search for dry kindling, just to get my fires started!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Starting fires isn't a problem here! There is a burning ban on most places. Quit hogging the rain and send it east.
Click to expand...

Believe me I would love to send you my rain! The weeds are starting to come up, I want to spray! 
We are supposed to be dry for the next 5 days(so they say) reaching 74 on Monday!(so they say)

The little bull calf out of my Brahma/Hereford cow, is trapped in the corral. I COULD go catch him and band him!
But, I am really busy packing the camper, like a good little wife!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You don't really want to go catch him. That would make him very unhappy and that's no way to start the weekend.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You don't really want to go catch him. That would make him very unhappy and that's no way to start the weekend.


Your right!

Besides, it's too late, I just saw him go by with his mama! He must have found the gap in the gate I FORGOT to fix!


----------



## Kute Kitten

That could be a problem, not fixing fences or gates.


----------



## Thewife

Ok, I'm packed!
Lists of things for the boy to do are made!
Just waiting for Hubby to come home and wisk me away on a fun filled adventure of sitting on a boat in the middle of a river for a day! 
BIG WHOOP!

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## wynedot55

its a rainy morning here.enjoy your fishing trip.i see kitty is out on her bumming around day.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Mornin'

Well, I am very happy that I got that exam done yesterday!  Though the exam itself was very hard and I had about 15 questions left (out of 50) when I only had 15 minutes left out of a 3-hour time period, I'm still glad I got it done.  I dunno how well I did, but I hope its enough to help me to move on to my final year of my degree.

So that's 2 exams down, one more to go...on Tuesday in the morning.  Can't wait!


----------



## wynedot55

an then youll be heading home pretty soon for the summer.an get back to your job at the vets office.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its a rainy morning here.enjoy your fishing trip.i see kitty is out on her bumming around day.


Yep! SIL called and we went bumming. Pretty soon I will have to stay home and do field work though. Probably should have today but, after the stressful week I went. I also needed backing for the lap quilt I'm doing for the great nieces graduation. We had a great day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Mornin'
> 
> Well, I am very happy that I got that exam done yesterday!  Though the exam itself was very hard and I had about 15 questions left (out of 50) when I only had 15 minutes left out of a 3-hour time period, I'm still glad I got it done.  I dunno how well I did, but I hope its enough to help me to move on to my final year of my degree.
> 
> So that's 2 exams down, one more to go...on Tuesday in the morning.  Can't wait!


 Hope things finish out well!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Good luck with that exam, WRB.    Fingers crossed!

And LOL to Kitty.  Camper?  Isn't it a bit early in the year?  Well, at least it is here.  It's still frosty at night in New England.


----------



## wynedot55

its always good to get out an do something.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had a little rain overnight. It doesn't look like much and we don't have the rain gauge out yet.


----------



## Kute Kitten

It can rain here all it wants. No rumbles of thunder in the rain and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> It can rain here all it wants. No rumbles of thunder in the rain and I'll be good to go!


Ah, we don't need a flood!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Still we need rain, bad.


----------



## wynedot55

does thunder bother you miss kutekitten.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yes, it does. I go and hide.


----------



## wynedot55

nothing tobe scared of unless your working out in it.


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> nothing tobe scared of unless your working out in it.


I sometimes help DF work out in storms. Scary.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing tobe scared of unless your working out in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes help DF work out in storms. Scary.
Click to expand...

It's the lightning you should be more scared of, not the thunder.  I know thunder scares the bejeezus out of me when I'm outside, but I get more worried about lightning striking a tree or me than the sudden crash of thunder.  Thunder is cool to listen to and lightning so neat to watch when you're safe inside the house...I know I was doing the banana dance when we got our first thunderstorm of the season here a couple weeks ago...

Hail is another thing....<shudder> it freaks me out when I'm up on the top floor of the house and hail is just pounding away...that's when I run down to the basement where I feel safer...and probably am safer.

Anybody ever watch Storm Chasers?  Now THAT is awesome! Scary sure, but neat all at the same time. 


Well, checked up on my marks on my Stats exam....and it looks like I actually passed!!   Now I just got that last exam to go on Tuesday, and then I'm home free!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on passing the exam! 

 for the last one.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That little stinker, Sweet Tart was out again. Once again, what I want was totally ignored and she was put back into the same pasture she keeps escaping from. DH tells me that the fence hasn't been working right. Why not? He supposedly fixed it Thursday night. More than likely she will be out again tomorrow or the next day and I will have to wrestle with her alone.  But, if I can catch her she will be put into the small pasture with Winter where she can learn what a fence is.


----------



## Thewife

Evening everyone!
No fish!
Did get to see seals, sea loins and sea gulls! 
It was kinda cool(at least I thought it was) a boat near us caught a fish and a sea lion tried to steal it while they were reeling it in! A lot of unpostable words were coming out of that boat!

Kitty, you know once they know they can escape, the will do it again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And again, and again, and again. She's been getting out for over a week. I guess I will have to catch her by myself and get her into the little pasture that is fenced with fence panels with an electric wire on the inside.


----------



## Kute Kitten

That will teach her about an electric wire!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> And again, and again, and again. She's been getting out for over a week. I guess I will have to catch her by myself and get her into the little pasture that is fenced with fence panels with an electric wire on the inside.


Seems like everytime one finds a way through the fence, no matter what we do, it will work "that spot" until it gets back through!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty just haul the lil escapee to the sale barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty just haul the lil escapee to the sale barn.


No, she is generally a sweet natured animal. It's just she needs to learn to mind the fence.


----------



## wynedot55

im sure she will learn if you get the fence nice an hot.


----------



## Kute Kitten

What does that mean, wynedot?


----------



## wynedot55

means she wont crawl out if she gets a pretty good shock from the fence.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ok. That pasture mom wants to put her in gives a pretty sharp bite!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Ok. That pasture mom wants to put her in gives a pretty sharp bite!


I'll say!


----------



## Kute Kitten

I was once zapped by that fence!


----------



## wynedot55

i used to grabb hotwires bare handed.an our fencers would almost knock you off your feet.DO NOT TRY WHAT I DO THff to go to the dentist an heart dr.gonna be a long day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i used to grabb hotwires bare handed.an our fencers would almost knock you off your feet.DO NOT TRY WHAT I DO THff to go to the dentist an heart dr.gonna be a long day.


This one would just love to knock a person off their feet.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Taking the herd to one of the back pastures today! 
I know they will be thrilled!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> Taking the herd to one of the back pastures today!
> I know they will be thrilled!


Fresh grass! They will be in cow heaven.


----------



## wynedot55

well dont let them run over you going to the back pasture.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well dont let them run over you going to the back pasture.


You read my mind!
They do get a little pushy and the little road to the gate is between two mud holes! I'm too old to play "which mud clump will hold me"!
I'm thinking I will sneak back and open the gate first, then jump on the tractor and lead them back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well dont let them run over you going to the back pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind!
> They do get a little pushy and the little road to the gate is between two mud holes! I'm too old to play "which mud clump will hold me"!
> I'm thinking I will sneak back and open the gate first, then jump on the tractor and lead them back!
Click to expand...

Good idea!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well dont let them run over you going to the back pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind!
> They do get a little pushy and the little road to the gate is between two mud holes! I'm too old to play "which mud clump will hold me"!
> I'm thinking I will sneak back and open the gate first, then jump on the tractor and lead them back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea!
Click to expand...

Yea!
Once I rounded the last corner, the old cows knew what I was up too!
STAMPEDE!
Red dog ran back to the yard, Bart stuck with me, to protect me! Poor Bernie and Bruiser stood at the side of the road looking lost, not sure what to do!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind!
> They do get a little pushy and the little road to the gate is between two mud holes! I'm too old to play "which mud clump will hold me"!
> I'm thinking I will sneak back and open the gate first, then jump on the tractor and lead them back!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea!
> Once I rounded the last corner, the old cows knew what I was up too!
> STAMPEDE!
> Red dog ran back to the yard, Bart stuck with me, to protect me! Poor Bernie and Bruiser stood at the side of the road looking lost, not sure what to do!
Click to expand...

You're posting so I'm assuming you made it okay. Those darn old cows can just be to smart!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!
> Once I rounded the last corner, the old cows knew what I was up too!
> STAMPEDE!
> Red dog ran back to the yard, Bart stuck with me, to protect me! Poor Bernie and Bruiser stood at the side of the road looking lost, not sure what to do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're posting so I'm assuming you made it okay. Those darn old cows can just be to smart!
Click to expand...

I survived!
I waited til they were at the barn and snuck back there and opened the gate, then drove back on the tractor, calling them!

I noticed one cow coming out of the back 80? By the looks of her muddy legs, I am guessing she is going where I don't want her too. She has also been seen stretching fences? She might just have to take a trip to the sale barn real soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!
> Once I rounded the last corner, the old cows knew what I was up too!
> STAMPEDE!
> Red dog ran back to the yard, Bart stuck with me, to protect me! Poor Bernie and Bruiser stood at the side of the road looking lost, not sure what to do!
> 
> 
> 
> You're posting so I'm assuming you made it okay. Those darn old cows can just be to smart!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I survived!
> I waited til they were at the barn and snuck back there and opened the gate, then drove back on the tractor, calling them!
> 
> I noticed one cow coming out of the back 80? By the looks of her muddy legs, I am guessing she is going where I don't want her too. She has also been seen stretching fences? She might just have to take a trip to the sale barn real soon!
Click to expand...

Oh, oh.


----------



## Thewife

It's almost 70 out there!
I'm ready for Fall!


----------



## wynedot55

hey its just now spring time.an another 35 days itll be time to bale hay.our cows run on 150acs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> It's almost 70 out there!
> I'm ready for Fall!


NO FALL YET!!!
Someone stole our 70's.  It's a very windy and cold 42F degrees out! School's site says the feel like is 30F degrees.


----------



## Thewife

It's above 70!
Got my pampas grass planted!
Planted where Hubby told me not too! I guess he should have helped me?

What the heart Dr. say?


----------



## wynedot55

he read over all the report.an said he didnt see anything wrong.an for me to keep the nitro close to me.an use it in case i had another attack.me an mom are thinking that i mayve strained myself fooling with the goat.an i can go back to lifting.the dang dentist filled 3 teeth today an got me for almost $450.still have some more to fill an get the bottom teeth cleaned.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

We had roughly a quarter inch of precipe between chores yesterday afternoon and this mornings chores. :bun That should really help the fire danger for a couple of days anyway. After we got to the house there was big white stuff falling out of the sky. It didn't stay around so none accumlated anyway. That's okay, we've had enough of that stuff. It's cloudy, windy, and a cold 34 degrees out heading for a high of 52. 

I wish that it wouldn't have gotten so cold with the rain. And that the system wouldn't have brought a migrane with it!


----------



## wynedot55

im up an moving slow.will go out sometime an check the chickens.have a meeting with an oil pipeline company at 12.an im in no mood to listen to their offer.from what we are hearing they are really lowballing the offers.an that aint gonna fly.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

My elbow is whining about all the digging and raking I did yesterday. Going to try to fill in all the holes in the yard today! 
Not sure why I bother, Bruiser loves grass clumps and the red dog loves to bury stupid things. Then she lays there all day, growling and attacking anything that goes near the hole!

Wynedot, glad you've been cleared to get back to work! 
NOW GO TAKE PICTURES!
Dentist sure can drain the pocket book!  

Kitty, you can have our warm weather! The pollen is killing me!


----------



## wynedot55

my hipp pocket is going tobe really screaming fore this is all over.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my hipp pocket is going tobe really screaming fore this is all over.


We are still paying on Hubbys mouth! I need to go in, but my fear of dentists over rides what little common sense I have!


----------



## wynedot55

they dont bother me as long as they dont mess up using the drill.i was in the chair for 45mins or less.an he filled 3 teeth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The maple pollen really gets me but, I'll take it over the cold. I'm tired of being cold! I want to be warm.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The maple pollen really gets me but, I'll take it over the cold. I'm tired of being cold! I want to be warm.


The big maple in my front yard is covered with little pollen do-hickeys!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The maple pollen really gets me but, I'll take it over the cold. I'm tired of being cold! I want to be warm.
> 
> 
> 
> The big maple in my front yard is covered with little pollen do-hickeys!
Click to expand...

Mine too. The pollen counts are down with this weather anyway but, it also slows the trees down and drags the pollen season for them out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm getting fustrated! DH looked at a red and white bull calf last night to buy and raise to use as a cleanup bull. The herd is a good one, I'm not worried about that. The bull he is out of is the concern to me. I looked him up on the net and he looks good. However his short name is the same as the maternal great granddam's sire as Mary's calf that we just decided against. Their numbers are different though but, are from the same AI company. I have the old books from the AI company we used to breed with and couldn't find Saw's sire. Not even in the young sire book. Last night I emailed the company trying to find info and haven't heard back from them. It sure would be nice to know for sure that they are two different bulls! I'm sure with the number difference they must be but, it's at Saw that the udders fell apart.


----------



## Thewife

I was out working in the garden and had a horrible thought!
The kind of thought that makes your blood run cold!
MIL might be over today! With SIL that I'd rather not be around!
I think they would call first, so I'm not going to answer the phone!


Kitty, did you hear back from the AI co?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I was out working in the garden and had a horrible thought!
> The kind of thought that makes your blood run cold!
> MIL might be over today! With SIL that I'd rather not be around!
> I think they would call first, so I'm not going to answer the phone!
> SHUDDERS!
> 
> Kitty, did you hear back from the AI co?No.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i dont think the bull calf your looking at will be that closely related to mary.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Still haven't heard back from the AI company but, did some more digging in the books. I found the last young sire directory is put together differently and found both bulls in it. They are different bulls! I called DH and let him know for sure. We thought so with the different numbers but, one never knows.


----------



## Thewife

The boy seems to be getting a bit crabby, must be the heat?
It can't be because I keep calling him out to help me with one thing, then drag him around the yard to do a million other things! I've been doing this to him his whole life, you'd think he'd be used to it by now?



Kitty does that mean your getting the red and white bull calf?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, you would think!

Yes, we are getting the red & white bull calf. DH will bring him home tomorrow night and I'll post pics then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh oh. DH says the skid steer died.  I had to go back out earlier and help him with it as it started ran a bit and then blew out blue smoke. We got it going and he started cleaning the back barn again. Soon he was out playing football with the girls. He came in a bit ago and I asked. He said it died and wouldn't start again. He's not sure if he's going to fix it or not--hasn't checked to see what is all wrong. The skidsteer isn't worth fixing if it's going to cost much. We have known for quite sometime that it's not long for the world.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well, I'm finally back home on the farm again.   My final went pretty well this morning, so I guess it's safe to guess that I will do alright with my mark.

It's great to be home again.  Home sweet home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Well, I'm finally back home on the farm again.   My final went pretty well this morning, so I guess it's safe to guess that I will do alright with my mark.
> 
> It's great to be home again.  Home sweet home.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear about the skidsteer dieing.who won the football DH or the girls.WRB i know yor glad tobe back on the farm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about the skidsteer dieing.who won the football DH or the girls.WRB i know yor glad tobe back on the farm.


DH is thinking about pulling the engine tomorrow night and seeing for sure what is wrong with it.

Football  and I doubt that they do either. I think they were mostly just throwing it around.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry my hand shorts out typing.i ment the football game.but tossing the ball around is fun to.maybe he can overhaul the motor.


----------



## Thewife

Hay!
Guess what!
I have cows! A whole herd of them!
I haven't seen them around so I figured I better go check and make sure they are where they are supposed to be!
No.2 was stretching the fence AGAIN! I'm thinking she might take a ride this weekend! I have no intention of spending my summer following her around, fixing fences after she opens them up, like I did last summer with her mother and aunt!

Kitty, is your bull calf a bottle baby?

WildRoseBeef! Congrats on being home!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, don't you know better than that by now? He was born on Sunday morning. As soon as he's settled he will be on the pail, if not sooner.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

thewife said:
			
		

> Hay!
> Guess what!
> I have cows! A whole herd of them!
> I haven't seen them around so I figured I better go check and make sure they are where they are supposed to be!
> No.2 was stretching the fence AGAIN! I'm thinking she might take a ride this weekend! I have no intention of spending my summer following her around, fixing fences after she opens them up, like I did last summer with her mother and aunt!
> 
> Kitty, is your bull calf a bottle baby?
> 
> WildRoseBeef! Congrats on being home!


You have COWS???!!!  A WHOLE HERD OF THEM?!?!?!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, don't you know better than that by now? He was born on Sunday morning. As soon as he's settled he will be on the pail, if not sooner.


I know! 
I guess I should have asked if he was a milk baby!
I was just wondering, since he will be a bull, if you will raise him different than you would a heifer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, don't you know better than that by now? He was born on Sunday morning. As soon as he's settled he will be on the pail, if not sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> I know!
> I guess I should have asked if he was a milk baby!
> I was just wondering, since he will be a bull, if you will raise him different than you would a heifer?
Click to expand...

Not in the calf stage.


----------



## Thewife

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay!
> Guess what!
> I have cows! A whole herd of them!
> I haven't seen them around so I figured I better go check and make sure they are where they are supposed to be!
> No.2 was stretching the fence AGAIN! I'm thinking she might take a ride this weekend! I have no intention of spending my summer following her around, fixing fences after she opens them up, like I did last summer with her mother and aunt!
> 
> Kitty, is your bull calf a bottle baby?
> 
> WildRoseBeef! Congrats on being home!
> 
> 
> 
> You have COWS???!!!  A WHOLE HERD OF THEM?!?!?!
Click to expand...

Yep!
And it seems I am of no use to them anymore, now that they have grass! They all ignored me!
They will be back! That pasture won't last too long, then they will love me again!(until I open another pasture)


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

That's just cows.  They love you, hate you or ignore you.  I keep the relationship between me and my cows 'love' (to some degree) by going out into the pen daily and socializing.  Fifteen minutes a day can save you LOTS OF TROUBLE later!


----------



## wynedot55

morning they say its supposed to get 90 here today.our cows quit eating hay 6wks ago.an has been in the pastures ever since.hope that new bull calf is red an cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's out of a completely red herd!

We have 5 head to ship. Hauler should be calling soon to let me know whether he will get them today or tomorrow.

Calling for a high of 61 today.

Pollen alert too:
Today's allergy levels: 
Wednesday - 10/High 

Today's predominant pollen:
Cedar/Juniper, Maple and Poplar/Aspen/Cottonwood


----------



## wynedot55

whats wrong with the 5 hd your shipping.do you milk any 3 teaters or do you ship emm as soon as they have a bad teat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Two are the ones I've been waiting for the last what 2 months to ship, 1 is that fat heifer, the other two are cows that wouldn't settle and they are at the end of their lactations.

The hauler jsut called and he should be here within an hour.


----------



## wynedot55

becareful loading the cows.an hope you get a good price for them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We'll be careful. It usually goes good and with this group I don't expect to much trouble. 

I hope they bring a good price too. They are all conditioned good to ready to butcher in the case of that heifer so they should bring decent.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

He's been delayed. A guy with a beef cow just north of us called and while the trucker heads usually heads north from here he doesn't want to get in there with to much of a load on or he'll be stuck. So it will be a little longer.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Must have stayed up too late last night, coffee is just not working!
We are only supposed to hit 52 today, with showers! 
I can live with that!

We are hauling in a few this weekend.  If all goes well, I will get the new loft I've been wanting! (for the last 20+ years) 
Guess I should go look No.2s heifer, and decide if I want to keep her? She is a few days younger than Smokey, she would be a good pasture mate for her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Poor Smokey is going to have to learn to be a cow.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Poor Smokey is going to have to learn to be a cow.


YES!
The little demon child needs to learn to be a cow!
I tried to check a fence the other day! The dogs were all excited we were going for a "walk"! 
Smokey got out and caught up with us! Red dog went home, and the other three dogs would not come near me, afraid Demon Smokey was going to get them!
If she is any indication of what all the other heifers are going to be like, I might just ship them all!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Smokey is going to have to learn to be a cow.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> The little demon child needs to learn to be a cow!
> I tried to check a fence the other day! The dogs were all excited we were going for a "walk"!
> Smokey got out and caught up with us! Red dog went home, and the other three dogs would not come near me, afraid Demon Smokey was going to get them!
> If she is any indication of what all the other heifers are going to be like, I might just ship them all!
Click to expand...

The way you talk about her! You raised her.

Cows and heifer loaded and gone down the road.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Smokey is going to have to learn to be a cow.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> The little demon child needs to learn to be a cow!
> I tried to check a fence the other day! The dogs were all excited we were going for a "walk"!
> Smokey got out and caught up with us! Red dog went home, and the other three dogs would not come near me, afraid Demon Smokey was going to get them!
> If she is any indication of what all the other heifers are going to be like, I might just ship them all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way you talk about her! You raised her.
> 
> Cows and heifer loaded and gone down the road.
Click to expand...

Kitty, your a mom!
You know, if there is a problem with the child, you blame the father!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> The little demon child needs to learn to be a cow!
> I tried to check a fence the other day! The dogs were all excited we were going for a "walk"!
> Smokey got out and caught up with us! Red dog went home, and the other three dogs would not come near me, afraid Demon Smokey was going to get them!
> If she is any indication of what all the other heifers are going to be like, I might just ship them all!
> 
> 
> 
> The way you talk about her! You raised her.
> 
> Cows and heifer loaded and gone down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kitty, your a mom!
> You know, if there is a problem with the child, you blame the father!
Click to expand...

And it's usually his fault too!  He has gotten a bit better but, still....


----------



## wynedot55

glad to hear they are safely loaded an gone.smokey is just being a boddy lil girl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I talked to one of the neighbors (#1) and she had been to one of the other neighbors (#2). #1 had said that we had that bull here but, it was gone now and that DH was working on fence. #2 said that was good because then maybe our heifers would stay in? WHAT THE....? Our heifers are in, have been in, and rarely get out much less down by them! GEEZ! I think between their health issues and age they have totally lost it! I keep wondering how soon before the kids talk them into moving into either the senior apartments or the nursing home. I guess it takes all kinds to make the world go around.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I talked to one of the neighbors (#1) and she had been to one of the other neighbors (#2). #1 had said that we had that bull here but, it was gone now and that DH was working on fence. #2 said that was good because then maybe our heifers would stay in? WHAT THE....? Our heifers are in, have been in, and rarely get out much less down by them! GEEZ! I think between their health issues and age they have totally lost it! I keep wondering how soon before the kids talk them into moving into either the senior apartments or the nursing home. I guess it takes all kinds to make the world go around.


I'm so thankful the only neighbors I have are Mr.X and the nephew!
They both know I am mad at them, so they are avoiding me!


I cleaned out and organized my cleaning supplies/catch all cupboard!
Now I am too worn out to clean anything!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WOW! If that is anything like my catch all cupboard that is a HUGE job! No wonders your tired! I think it's nap time!


----------



## wynedot55

if i ever sitt down ill napp for 2hrs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are you standing at the computer? 

I missed my 15-20 min nap. Got busy putting the hem back in one of Kute Kittens T-shirts instead.

Calves all got rebedded and their grain refilled today. Grain should have been done yesterday for the whole lot but, it was raining. I also got the chicken coop cleaned out. Now I need that nap but, it's just about milking time.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Sure windy and cold here today!  But it's nice to hear the wind howling thru the trees instead of thru a bunch of buildings!! 

Of course all 4 cats were really happy to see me!!  Deedee wouldn't stop meowing and rolling onto her back to get her belly rubbed, Mocha was purring exitedly and rubbing up to me too!  Spider and Muffy (Button) wouldn't stop following me as I went out for a walk out in the pasture this evening!  They were also happy to play with the poly twine I was picking up off the ground behind the sheds; Spidy's such a goof ball!  Muffy, you wouldn't even know she had her injury,  she was goofing off like she always does!

It sure was nice to be able to walk outside at night, past sunset; ducks quacking in the ponds and wet meadows, seeing nothing but grass and trees for miles.  I swear I spooked about a hundred ducks out of one of the swamps way out back, they just kept flying off in their different flocks!  Didn't have my camera with me, as it would've been quite a sight with the colours of after the sun went down!

Ahh, it's good to be home.  I also have to phone the vets at coffee time to delegate when I should get back to work; I was thinking of monday, making this week sort of a "rest-up" week.

Yep, I'm happy to be home for sure!


----------



## wynedot55

wont doze off to bad if im in the office chair.but will if im in my recliner.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> wont doze off to bad if im in the office chair.but will if im in my recliner.


I sat down in my recliner!
I love naps!
I guess it's already time to do the afternoon chores! 


Kitty, you got too much done, slow down!


----------



## wynedot55

i got all my chores done for the day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Kitty, you got too much done, slow down!


Sorry, it's suppose to start raining again and the calves needed bedding and grain. The chicken coop was in desparate need of a good cleaning.

DH brought our future bull home. I'm working on pics.


----------



## Thewife

I think my chores are done!
Can't seem to come out of the nap cloud!

I had big plans to get some outside stuff done today, but the sun was very deceiving! It was just plain cold and windy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH got skidsteer started and managed to get it to the shed. Man did that stink and it barely would pull itself. He had to quit stopping and letting it idle up again before he could go again.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like its time to pull the motor an overhaul it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like its time to pull the motor an overhaul it.


He pulled it. Figures it's either a valve or a piston but hasn't torn it down that far yet. The poor thing isn't worth much so hopefully he can fix it without going overboard.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a rainy gloomy day here. Sounds like the next few will be. At least the temps will be warmer.


----------



## wynedot55

well you an peanut can work on stuff in the house today.do you have those 5 empty stalls full yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, we left them empty last night. Probably won't fill them until this weekend.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I really need to fix the fence I have been ignoring.
It's part of Smokey pen, I am sure she is going to want to help!
It's on a rocky hillside. I will have to pack everything, can't get to it with the quad! It needs new posts, at least one new string of wire (that I know of) and a chainsaw! 
I'm already worn out just thinking about it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> I really need to fix the fence I have been ignoring.
> It's part of Smokey pen, I am sure she is going to want to help!
> It's on a rocky hillside. I will have to pack everything, can't get to it with the quad! It needs new posts, at least one new string of wire (that I know of) and a chainsaw!
> I'm already worn out just thinking about it!


 Is that where she keeps getting out? Haul things as close as you can with the quad and then work from there. I hate not being able to drive right up to where the fence needs fixing. It seems that every tool etc. is needed in those spots. We had a wooded section that was thick and we couldn't get into except on foot. It now is accessable by fourwheeler. I'm not sure about the trailer but, at least we can park it near and load the 4 wheeler instead of having to walk it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I really need to fix the fence I have been ignoring.
> It's part of Smokey pen, I am sure she is going to want to help!
> It's on a rocky hillside. I will have to pack everything, can't get to it with the quad! It needs new posts, at least one new string of wire (that I know of) and a chainsaw!
> I'm already worn out just thinking about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that where she keeps getting out? Haul things as close as you can with the quad and then work from there. I hate not being able to drive right up to where the fence needs fixing. It seems that every tool etc. is needed in those spots. We had a wooded section that was thick and we couldn't get into except on foot. It now is accessable by fourwheeler. I'm not sure about the trailer but, at least we can park it near and load the 4 wheeler instead of having to walk it.
Click to expand...

Well, since Smokey is a dog, I thinkshe just goes under the fence where the other dogs do!
The part I need to fix, is in a treed, rocky mess! I think the only reason none of them go in or out of that fence, is because they just don't want to go there! It held my BILs horse all last year!
Now I need it to hold heifers in and the bull out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Well, since Smokey is a dog, I thinkshe just goes under the fence where the other dogs do!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Morning

Looks like I'm going to be starting at the vet clinic come Monday.  Sounds like there's lots of work for me to do there. 

That's all I gotta say for today...other than doing some yard work outside, and practice my rope-tying skills (doing knots) today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Morning
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be starting at the vet clinic come Monday.  Sounds like there's lots of work for me to do there.
> 
> That's all I gotta say for today...other than doing some yard work outside, and practice my rope-tying skills (doing knots) today.


Sounds like you'll be in heaven at the vet clinic. What is it you do there?


----------



## wynedot55

better do everything you want before you start at the vets.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be starting at the vet clinic come Monday.  Sounds like there's lots of work for me to do there.
> 
> That's all I gotta say for today...other than doing some yard work outside, and practice my rope-tying skills (doing knots) today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll be in heaven at the vet clinic. What is it you do there?
Click to expand...

Oh lots of stuff: garden work, yard work, assist with client's pets, cleaning duty in the clinic, etc etc etc. All sorts of stuff. 

Wyne: yeah I'm trying, doing a lot of picture taking while I can;  saw a few deer today I just might get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be starting at the vet clinic come Monday.  Sounds like there's lots of work for me to do there.
> 
> That's all I gotta say for today...other than doing some yard work outside, and practice my rope-tying skills (doing knots) today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you'll be in heaven at the vet clinic. What is it you do there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lots of stuff: garden work, yard work, assist with client's pets, cleaning duty in the clinic, etc etc etc. All sorts of stuff.
> 
> Wyne: yeah I'm trying, doing a lot of picture taking while I can;  saw a few deer today I just might get some pics up in a bit.
Click to expand...

Enough variety to keep it from getting dull!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I QUIT!!!!! I decided the livingroom needed painting. I picked up the white paint for ceiling and trim. Then I finally found a green that I liked (carpets a pucky green). I sure hope it dries darker than it is wet! It looks white.  It's also going to need a second coat.  I quit after a short section to see how it's going to look. 

I go down to the ucky basement to get a couple pizza's out of the freezer for supper. NONE!  I don't want to make supper! So okay, I decided on taking a box of augraten potatoes and add peas and a jar of chicken. Last jar of chicken.  The bator is going but, it's going to be a while before I have any chicken to can from those eggs (assuming some hatch). 

I think skipping supper and going straight to bed is a good idea! Unfortunately, I have a family that won't go for it.


----------



## Thewife

Didn't get the fence done, saw croaked!
Didn't get the holes filled, too cold!
Didn't get the laundry done, laziness!
Did get a nice long nap in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Didn't get the fence done, saw croaked!
> Didn't get the holes filled, too cold!
> Didn't get the laundry done, laziness!
> Did get a nice long nap in!


I should have taken a nap instead of painting!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get the fence done, saw croaked!
> Didn't get the holes filled, too cold!
> Didn't get the laundry done, laziness!
> Did get a nice long nap in!
> 
> 
> 
> I should have taken a nap instead of painting!
Click to expand...

Sounds like we are both doing good Kitty!

I've been craving Buffalo steaks, forgot to take some out to thaw!
I've been craving seafood! I know Hubby will take me out if I want to go, but it's a 45 minute drive to red lobster!
By the time he gets home and we drive there, I would have passed out from hunger!
I had a hot dog! Don't know what he's gonna have!


----------



## Kute Kitten

When does your husband usaully get home?


----------



## Thewife

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> When does your husband usaully get home?


He usually gets home after dark. 
He's home early today because he's been going to school all week to learn how to clean up hazerdous messes!


----------



## wynedot55

you make me tired.an i just started moving this morning.kitty is your pantry empty of caned goods from last year yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you make me tired.an i just started moving this morning.kitty is your pantry empty of caned goods from last year yet.


No, some things I won't have to can as much this year. 

I candled eggs last night and found the 3 questionable ones I had were clear. I had intended to do them and a spot check on a few. Ended up finding blood rings on my spot checks so I candled them all. 13 blood ring eggs!  From 42 in, I'm down to 25 left. I guess I will be collecting eggs and running the bator again after this hatch!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's Friday?
I *NEED* to get that fence done, catch the herd, and try to use common sense in sorting out who is going!
OR, I could run to town, get my hunting license and go turkey hunting?
Hmm...


Sorry to hear about your eggs Kitty!
Seems I have a raven that has been coming in and wiping out all my duck nests. He even got the goose nest. Now the gander is attacking another nesting duck, trying to steal her nest for his woman!


----------



## wynedot55

well running the bator can be fun.but i dont fire 1 up as i dont have a roo with the hens.an i have a new bator in the box.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well running the bator can be fun.but i dont fire 1 up as i dont have a roo with the hens.an i have a new bator in the box.


A new bator in the box!  That is a shame!

My roo will be replaced this year. Sir Roo is getting nasty!


----------



## wynedot55

i bought the bator in case i needed it for turkey an guin eggs.but dont have no turks or guins anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The cruelties of life!

The part of wall I had painted in the livingroom did dry darker than it was wet. A bit darker wouldn't have hurt but, it's going to be okay. We're just used to the darker wall. I have finished it's second coat. Time to move onto other parts of the wall.


----------



## wynedot55

dont work to hard painting.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont work to hard painting.


I won't. I have to work in sections and move the furniture out of the way as I go and then back so I have room to move the next sections worth. 

I also have the lap quilt work on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here is a pic of the livingroom. The darker green is the old color. The lighter green is the new color. The lighter green is only at one coat in the pic.


----------



## wynedot55

lts looking real good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a big change! But the room will be brighter with the lighter color!


----------



## Thewife

Caught the whole herd!
2 I wanted walked right into the barn!
Going to have to get the boy to get the other ones!


Kitty, that looks real good!
You gonna come paint mine when your done?

My mom wanted to paint her living room an off white, I wanted a bit of green! She must have been tired of looking at paint when she agreed in "spring white"! 
I will never forget her walking in while while I was painting and screaming, "That's green! And you knew that didn't you?"
When it was wet it was really green, it dried to just a soft tinge of green!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I'm not painting your's when I'm done. If I still feel like painting then I can move onto my diningroom. It was painted last at the sametime as the livingroom-a little over 20 years ago.
_
I finally remember to look what it's called, spearmint stick._


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your going to end up painting the whole house fore your done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like your going to end up painting the whole house fore your done.


No, the kitchen is fine, the bedrooms are fine. The bathroom is fine. It's just the livingroom and diningroom that need it.


----------



## wynedot55

got ya


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> No, I'm not painting your's when I'm done. If I still feel like painting then I can move onto my diningroom. It was painted last at the sametime as the livingroom-a little over 20 years ago.
> _
> I finally remember to look what it's called, spearmint stick._


NO?
I was even going to let you put together a couple of quilts for me while you was here!

I like to tell Hubby "WE" need to paint the living room when I know he's planning a fishing trip, but hasn't told me about it yet!


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going.getting ready to watch springtime in texas beefmast sale on the pc.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up!
I think I am supposed to wake the Hubby? There isn't enough coffee in the house for the both of us! Trying to talk Bruiser into going out to the camper and getting some more, but he's not listening.




> getting ready to watch springtime in texas beefmast sale on the pc.


How many you gona buy?


----------



## wynedot55

a big 0 is what im gonna buy.but i want to see what lot 8 pair w/heifer calf out of black granite brings.all my cow money is going in my mouth.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> a big 0 is what im gonna buy.but i want to see what lot 8 pair w/heifer calf out of black granite brings.all my cow money is going in my mouth.


Darn teeth.

Went to two implement dealers this morning and then to town for breakfast and to our local farm supply store. DH was a pain after the second implement dealer. He was looking at some drags. The one he wanted was a private owned one that the dealer was trying to sell for the guy. DH said he wanted to much money. So he asked about the other one??? When we were looking at them DH didn't even want the other one because it didn't have the fine tooth drag behind it, just the spring tooth. When he asked about it, I asked what was different about it than ours--which is in good shape but is a ridge spring tooth and he wants to replace it. He said nothing was different. I asked why bother to look at it more then. He got mad??? In the van he informed me that he isn't going to buy anymore equipment this year because I dared question it??? Then he told me the one at the dealer was a floating disk. Then why did he say nothing was different??? What did I do wrong??? He is the one that said nothing was different. He's not happy with what we have so why buy another? Did we suddenly come into millions of dollars I know nothing about????


----------



## wynedot55

awww come on kitty you know grown boys an their toys.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

There was no need to get mad at me because he gave a bad answer to my question. Besides, he had clearly stated he wasn't interested in that one due to the lack of the fine tooth drags.


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.i figured yall would go skidsteer shopping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hear you there.i figured yall would go skidsteer shopping.


We went and got parts. He figures it was the head gaskets and a stuck valve. He's fixed the valves and ordered the gaskets--which we picked up earlier. He also got a few things to give it a good tuneup. He says if that doesn't do it he's going to see if he can back the spreader into the barn and use a fork. According to him everyone is asking to much. Hmmmm, if everyone is asking in the same ball park, maybe he's to cheap?


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe he can get it  up an running.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well maybe he can get it  up an running.


I hope so. He's been ornery enough to hand fork that barn out and then he'd be crabbier because his back would really be bothering him. Not really something he needs to act up anymore than usual.


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe he is upset because the skidsteer died.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I think it's more like all his sister's problems. When they turn one of the big 0's they become depressed and moody. I'm beginning to think the double nickels is his trigger. ENOUGH already!


----------



## wynedot55

well the double nickle shouldnt bother him.an heres why he has a caring wife an 2 sweet daughters that adore him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Next section of wall and ceiling ready to paint. Only problem is I usually start with the ceiling. My rollers are full of spearament stick paint in a plastic bag so they won't dry out. I guess I can do the white trim work that needs the brush and the roller stuff will have to wait until I get the wall done in that section.

Oh, there's 2 goofy girls in the livingroom.


----------



## wynedot55

dare i ask who the goofy girls are


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dare i ask who the goofy girls are


Well, they are Kute Kitten and Peanut of course. 

I want to know what I've done wrong? I'm stuck in a corner and worse yet I have to face it.


----------



## wynedot55

did you paint yourself into a corner.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> did you paint yourself into a corner.


Note quite, I'm painting in a corner. The entertainment center's corner. So it's pulled out enough to clean and work behind it but, I'm really in a corner when back there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

:bun I just found an old handle for the little 3" roller! I can put a new thing on it and do the ceiling as I have 2 of the big rollers and now 2 little ones! I'm also using the liners for the pan so out goes one and in goes the other! :bun

_Darn! The caps for the ends won't fit the roller cartiges I have! _ :/


----------



## Thewife

I survived the sale!
We didn't do too bad! Hubby was planning on buying a baler, but I didn't send in all the animals I was giong too, so he is just SOL!
I am going to get my new loft!

Sounds like you had a productive day Kitty!
I did crossword puzzles while Hubby watched the cows sell and BS'ed with his buddy!

I did go some where else though!
And I got a whole bunch of something!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> I did go some where else though!
> And I got a whole bunch of something!


Then get something finished and post some pics! I want to see. 

I'm glad your getting your new loft!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty how much do you like having the livingroom painted.im getting ready to go to my yearly sale in may.but ill have to sitt on my hands the whole sale.unless i can steal something.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm still painting but, I really like what's painted. I have to work in sections because of no place to go with the furniture. I just move it out and work that section and then push it back and move on to the next section. I just put the second coat on the walls in the corner that I was working last night. 

I was going to work the ceiling there next but, the skidsteer isn't right. DH is considering going around to some of the dealers and seeing what they may have. He has off this week so if we find something we are interested in we can go back during the week. He just needs to quit playing games on the game TV and get me some of the ads so I can check what the dealers have on their sites to know which direction(s) we are going.


----------



## wynedot55

well now you get the fun job.i love having to talk to dealers an get prices on equipment.skidsteers is 1 thing i havent priced for my buddy yet.an i know he is wanting 1 real bad to work in the broiler houses.what games is playing on the tv.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today the dealerships are closed-we get to look without them and then contact the ones that have anything we are interested in. Just checked one site and between two of their lots they have 2 in our price range. 

I have no clue what they are playing this morning as they have several.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I have no clue why I am up, we have a million things to do today!
Hopefully I will get a nap when Hubby gets to go pick up a boat with dad! 

Kitty, you have a lot more umph than I do! Moving everything to paint the walls, is what's stopping me! I did it a few years back, I don't want to do it AGAIN!

Wynedot, I've decided to faze out all the big ears from the herd, your gonna have to buy more of them and POST PICTURES, so I can at least see some pretty animals!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall are gonna have a fun week shopping for a skidsteer.an i know the girls are glad df is off for a week.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like yall are gonna have a fun week shopping for a skidsteer.an i know the girls are glad df is off for a week.


Kute Kitten will be at school but, she will be happy to have him home when she gets here.

We're off!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Found one today to call on. Same place has a drag/finisher to call on too. Neither are listed on their site. So maybe they are new acquisitons? Got home and checked the site on 2 chopper boxes and cancelled that idea. Same with a cultimultcher. I told DH if he did much of going to implement dealers looking I would have to get one of those card things that allow you to get internet all over with the laptop.


----------



## wynedot55

come let hubby go toy shopping kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come let hubby go toy shopping kitty.


???? We went toy shopping. He cancelled the chopper boxes and cultimultcher after seeing what they want for them--not me.


----------



## wynedot55

man i cant beleive they was too high on the chopper boxes an cultipacker.


----------



## wynedot55

mom has to hold her foot on me or id go get some more baling equipment.because the custom balers round here want $20 to $25 a bale to cut rake an bale.even with us having 60 to 80acs to bale they dont want to get to it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have the same chopper box as we were looking at up there. When we bought it 10 years ago it was 2 years old and almost like new. They want more for them now than they did then and they have the extra 10 years wear on them. 

DH is going to tear apart the carburator on the skidsteer and see if that's the problem. He doesn't want to pay more than $5000 for one (small sized) and so far it looks like anything better than what we have they are wanting $8,000-$10,000.


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.alot of equipment sells for used what it used to cost new years ago.an that kills your hipp pocket.


----------



## Thewife

I LOVE NAPS!
I think if the boy hadn't woke me (the jerk), I would have stayed down for 3 hours instead of just 2!




> mom has to hold her foot on me or id go get some more baling equipment.because the custom balers round here want $20 to $25 a bale to cut rake an bale.even with us having 60 to 80acs to bale they dont want to get to it.


Is that the going rate? 
How big are the bales?


----------



## wynedot55

the guy  we used last yr charged $20.an he runs 605 vermeer baler.i have a friend that his dad in law has 468 jd 4 by 6 baler.an they charge $25 a bale.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the guy  we used last yr charged $20.an he runs 605 vermeer baler.i have a friend that his dad in law has 468 jd 4 by 6 baler.an they charge $25 a bale.


Interesting!
Hubby says that's about what it is around here. I guess I am still thinking of the olden days, when you could buy big bales for $25!

Hubby has mentioned getting better equipment so "We" can do some custom haying? 
I don't like doing my own, why would I want to do someone else's?


----------



## jhm47

We mow and rake our hay, and have it custom baled with a JD baler with netwrap.  Costs us $12 / bale.  I also got some FREE cornstalk bales the other day.  The only problem is that they are standing in a foot of water.    I was able to get a few of them the other day, since I have tracks on my Bobcat.  Those bales must weigh 2500 lbs at least.  They are water soaked halfway up.  The cows seem to love the wet cornstalks, and eat much more of them than I thought they would.  The rest is good bedding.

FYI, we still have snow in sheltered areas, and in some places it's over 3 feet deep.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're going to float away soon! We've had 3" of rain in the last 24 hours. Then there's what fell the 3 days before!


----------



## wynedot55

they say we should get rain for the next 3 to 5 days.its making the grass grow an keeping the cows happy.an should make a good cutting of hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We needed the rain but, this is a bit much at one time. I will take pics in a while to show you.


----------



## wynedot55

we was in a drought for 3yrs so i learned to take the rain when i could get it.an try not to gripe about the mudd.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We,ve been though droughts too. Things are a swamp out there. Let me finish painting this section and I'll see about some pics.


----------



## wynedot55

ok


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Posted here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today is WRB's first day back at the vet clinic!  Everything goes well!


----------



## wynedot55

yall are nice an wet.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Just supposed to be cloudy today, showers for the rest of the week(so they say)!
Probably should go find some firewood for these chilly mornings?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

With all the burning you do it shouldn't be chilly! 

_Livingroom is painted. I just have the little area at the bottom of the stairs! I hope there's enough paint left--it'll be close._


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> With all the burning you do it shouldn't be chilly!
> 
> _Livingroom is painted. I just have the little area at the bottom of the stairs! I hope there's enough paint left--it'll be close._


That's one of the many stupid things that I do around here!
Spend hours outside burning, then come back in to a cold house and there is no wood to heat it!


----------



## wynedot55

come on ladies yall are making me cold.an i shaved my beard off an shaved my head.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That would be your problem! Why did you shave your head? I have never understood that.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That would be your problem! Why did you shave your head? I have never understood that.


Why did you shave your beard?


----------



## wynedot55

well 1 im baldheaded on top.so might as well keep whats left real short.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH finally heard back from one of the dealers that I had looked up stuff for him last night. That one is a no go. But, he borrowed his buddies trailer, ours is still loaded with junk, and we're going to head back up to where we were yesterday.


----------



## Thewife

This is weird!
It's barely after 9 and it's already after chore nap time!


Have fun toy shopping Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

have a good shopping day.mom thinks i only need to wear the beard during winter.an that our summers would eat me up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A skid steer came home with us. I also snapped pics along the way today. It's chores time now but, I'll try to get pics up later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The spearmint stick made it to the end-JUST! Right down to the last drop!


----------



## Thewife

I did some barn cleaning, the fumes were getting to me so I quit!
Boy messed up and come home, so we have firewood!
Cleaned up the manure spreader, probably should not work on the quilt til after I shower!

Can I stop now?


----------



## wynedot55

yes you can stop an rest.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Go take a shower and you will feel better. Then put your feet up for a bit. And then, work on that quilt!  I bet you figured I would tell you to work on the quilt.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Go take a shower and you will feel better. Then put your feet up for a bit. And then, work on that quilt!  I bet you figured I would tell you to work on the quilt.


Yep, I knew you were going to say that!
Can't take a shower til I get a fire going, it's cold in here!
And I am kinda liking this sitting thing!

The silly woman at Wally world asked if Hubby had a single dad or uncle! 
He kept telling me to go pick out more fabric and telling her to cut more than I said I wanted!
She thought Hubby was a nice man! 
Truth is, he doesn't want to have to take me fabric shopping ever again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We stopped at an strip mall yesterday. They have an oldfashioned Ben Franklin (crafts, yarns, fabric, household, toys, office supplies, etc.). They had a lot of fabric! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I will be going back when I'm looking for fabric and having a hard time finding what I want. I just wish it was a bit closer!


----------



## wynedot55

gonna be a busy day for awhile.have another meeting with the pipeline gal.an that will take an hr or longer.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's raining!
My tractor seat was yellow with pollen yesterday. Maybe the rain will clean some of it out of the air so I can breath again?
Of course I don't think the fumes from running the baby tractor in the barn helped matters much! 
I need to get more done in there today. 
Just this once, I would like a windy day!


----------



## wynedot55

since its raining take the day off an work in the house.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> since its raining take the day off an work in the house.


Work in this house?
It's too messy, I don't want to look at it!

Plus, it's raining on my wood chips!
I'm trying to do a complete clean job in the barn and hoping to get some chips in there before they get much wetter or the cows spread them out further than they have!

Them calves sure like playing King of the wood chip pile!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since its raining take the day off an work in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Work in this house?
> It's too messy, I don't want to look at it!
Click to expand...

I hear you!

Went in to do some grocery shopping and supply shopping. I know there are things I will have to go back for--maybe next week. DH and shopping are awful. Once he has what he wants it's hurry, hurry! I end up missing half of what I need. I hate doing the main shopping with him along for that reason!


----------



## wynedot55

my dad was the same way an mom hated it.thats why me an him always took the truck an she took her car to town.besides my dad had to eat with grandma everytime he went to town.an take a nap.


----------



## Thewife

2 pens are ready for chips!


Hubby does all of our shopping! I'm the run in, run out person! He seems to think we should keep shopping until we have everything we will ever need?
Last night I ask him to pick up dog food, he got about 10 bags of "people food"?  
Who is going to cook it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, half of the stuff he needed today he knew he needed since last year. I would have bought it already. He is so narrow minded when he goes. It's what he's after now. Tomorrow stuff, well that's tomorrows worry. 

We can spend half an hour wandering the couple isles of tools at Fleet and then get what he needs. If I need something, I had better grab it quick. Same goes for any store. Groceries I left him and got started on what I needed and the grocery part I did good. But, then he was ready to leave and the heck with the rest of the stuff. I'm still lost--no watch.


----------



## wynedot55

your story reminds me of a cousin of mine.he took his wife an kids to town so she could shop.well he got ready to go home an milk.so he left her an the kids in town.an she had to call her mom in law to come get her an the kids.an take them home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It wouldn't be home we would be going to if DH did that. He'd find himself alone. I wonder what a judge would say when it came time to discuss custody and it was reveled he'd abandoned his family in town? 

The hinges for my chick coop/calf hutch are still in town too. Oh well, at least I have the lumber to start building.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean.weve wondered how they are still married well over 50yrs now.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your story reminds me of a cousin of mine.he took his wife an kids to town so she could shop.well he got ready to go home an milk.so he left her an the kids in town.an she had to call her mom in law to come get her an the kids.an take them home.


So, if ever decide to leave Hubby at the MILs, because he's bs'n and I need to get home and feed, it's bad thing?



3 pens done!
I wanted to put some more chips in, but the herd wanted to play in them, so I quit!
I dug up a blue ear tag in one of the pens? I don't think we've used blue for a hundered years?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your story reminds me of a cousin of mine.he took his wife an kids to town so she could shop.well he got ready to go home an milk.so he left her an the kids in town.an she had to call her mom in law to come get her an the kids.an take them home.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if ever decide to leave Hubby at the MILs, because he's bs'n and I need to get home and feed, it's bad thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 3 pens done!
> I wanted to put some more chips in, but the herd wanted to play in them, so I quit!
> I dug up a blue ear tag in one of the pens? I don't think we've used blue for a hundered years?
Click to expand...

Yes, that would be a bad thing.

I thought you had cleaned all the pens last summer? So, where did you comeup with an ancient tag?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Got woke up at 3 with a really cool sore throat! If it's the nephews cold, I am going to beat him with a big stick!

Kitty,  I have considered leaving Hubby at the MILs many times! The only thing that stops me is the long drive home!

My last barn cleaning was not as complete as I really wanted!
Fall was too close to risk breaking water lines, would not have dried out til now! I didn't know when I would get the chips I would need to fill in what I dug out. Once the rains came, replacing the gutter drain, became a next year job!
I did have 2 flat, dry pens for calving this past winter, the rest were dry and kinda flat! No suck-a-muck!
This time, I have the boy digging around the water lines, if one blows, no biggie! Now I can dig out the edges that kept the water from coming in from the gutter drain and I have the chips I need to fill it all back in!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ahh, an intial clean out and now the heavy duty one!


----------



## wynedot55

heavyduty clean outs take awhile to get done.but once they are cleaning goes alot easier.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH is working on replacing the three way switches in the livingroom. We had one set of them here--bought for the kitchen. The livingroom ones started giving trouble and he said as long as I have the plates off he would replace those first. The bad kitchen switch we just don't use.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty just dont work him so hard that he has to go back to work to rest.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty just dont work him so hard that he has to go back to work to rest.


 He always says he has to go back to work to rest! I'm not the one determining what he's doing or when.


----------



## Thewife

Well manure!

My big tractor is trapped in the barn between a pile of manure and the baby Kubota! I lost the pin that holds the do-hicky thingy for the scraper. 
I could get out if I really wanted too, but I was told I can't use the big tractor to move *everything* that gets in my way!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Well manure!
> 
> My big tractor is trapped in the barn between a pile of manure and the baby Kubota! I lost the pin that holds the do-hicky thingy for the scraper.
> I could get out if I really wanted too, but I was told I can't use the big tractor to move *everything* that gets in my way!


So why can't you just move the baby Kubota?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well manure!
> 
> My big tractor is trapped in the barn between a pile of manure and the baby Kubota! I lost the pin that holds the do-hicky thingy for the scraper.
> I could get out if I really wanted too, but I was told I can't use the big tractor to move *everything* that gets in my way!
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't you just move the baby Kubota?
Click to expand...

I need to put the pin back in! Baby Kubota is sitting all cock-eyed on a pile of maure and the scraper is all cock-eyed, buried in a pile of manure! If I bend the other do-hicky, it will probably never get fixed!

I guess you could say my day has gone to manure!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well manure!
> 
> My big tractor is trapped in the barn between a pile of manure and the baby Kubota! I lost the pin that holds the do-hicky thingy for the scraper.
> I could get out if I really wanted too, but I was told I can't use the big tractor to move *everything* that gets in my way!
> 
> 
> 
> So why can't you just move the baby Kubota?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to put the pin back in! Baby Kubota is sitting all cock-eyed on a pile of maure and the scraper is all cock-eyed, buried in a pile of manure! If I bend the other do-hicky, it will probably never get fixed!
> 
> I guess you could say my day has gone to manure!
Click to expand...

Gotcha!

My are is sore! DH decided the light problem in the living room had to be in the light fixture. So we took it down for him to check. He did find a wire that was scraped bare but, that didn't cure the problem. My arm didn't appreciate having to hold the light up. It's a 6 blade fan with lights. Not only heavy but, cumbersome.


----------



## Thewife

I swear my boy is psychic!
I decided I was going to get that thing put back together if it killed me! I just got there, was looking in the toll box for a new pin and the boy came walking into the barn? He figured he'd see if I needed help! This isn't the first time he has done this, it's getting creepy!
Oh, and he also walked right into the pen and found the missing pin, before I had a chance to tell him I lost it?

Pen 4 has turned into a nightmare! We've dug over 2 feet down and we are still finding slime?

Kitty, maybe he should have held the light and you looked for the problem?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't do electrical that is hooked up! Breaker tripped doesn't mean a thing to me. I am extremely sensitive to electricity and therefore really nervous around it. My arms are still tender but, are more tired now. I've managed some of my stenciling by doing it in small pieces with breaks in between. This archway should have been done with the other having a good start but, oh well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty sounds like you need a vac when hubby goes back to work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty sounds like you need a vac when hubby goes back to work.


 I could use one now. Oh well, maybe today I can manage to get at that chick coop. I also will start the next painting.


----------



## wynedot55

well dont work to hard today.i bet peanut is enjoying DF being home.an i know kutekitten is when she gets home from school.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm up! (physically)
I'll be scraping pens again today! Should be able to finish up no.4 and get started on no.5! No.5 is the one the herd has access to 24/7, it's gonna be a joy! 

There is a family of Killdeer living near my manure pile. The daddy was doing the "I'm hurt" dance to lead me away, when ever I go to dump a load! I finally walked them into the other corral so he would not wear himself out!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How neat! I love killdeer!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How neat! I love killdeer!


Me too!
I thought mama was on eggs at first, she just stayed in one spot as I hauled, then yesterday I saw her with the 4 babies running around her! 
I got a couple of pictures as I was moving them to the other corral, I will see if my computer and photo bucket are on good terms later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How neat! I love killdeer!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> I thought mama was on eggs at first, she just stayed in one spot as I hauled, then yesterday I saw her with the 4 babies running around her!
> I got a couple of pictures as I was moving them to the other corral, I will see if my computer and photo bucket are on good terms later.
Click to expand...

Maybe they are new hatchlings and when you first started cleaning she may have been sitting.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How neat! I love killdeer!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> I thought mama was on eggs at first, she just stayed in one spot as I hauled, then yesterday I saw her with the 4 babies running around her!
> I got a couple of pictures as I was moving them to the other corral, I will see if my computer and photo bucket are on good terms later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are new hatchlings and when you first started cleaning she may have been sitting.
Click to expand...

That could be!
Yesterday she was only about 15 feet from where I was driving and didn't budge until the dogs got closer. She only had 1 baby under her, the other 3 were on the other side of the manure pile.
IF I had a better camera(and my windows were clean), I could get a picture of them right now! They are on top of a little mound in the corral, enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I decided to go out and get to work on my chick coop. DH is big on using screws and the cordless drill when building. I ended up telling the drill and screws where they could go and got the hammer and nails out. Then my only problem was the uneven ground.--shed is in use. I have the frames for the top and bottom built-got side tracked by a phone call. Measured what the up and down boards will need to be and after lunch I will cut them and DH will help me with those. Toe tacking is not my thing and I don't have enough hands either. Then I can put the plywood on and paint!


----------



## wynedot55

wont be much longer an your chick pen will be ready.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

First hatch is due this weekend but, I will keep them in the grain room in the back barn for a bit. The run itself, I'm thinking needs some work-I haven't looked to close but, I'm sure it will.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah the grain room will be warm.im aboput ready to pull my hair out.buddy called an wanted me to check on a cutter caddy.an get the price.an call him back as he is going by the dealership if we can get a good price.an i cant catch the salesmen im dealing with again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yeah the grain room will be warm.im aboput ready to pull my hair out.buddy called an wanted me to check on a cutter caddy.an get the price.an call him back as he is going by the dealership if we can get a good price.an i cant catch the salesmen im dealing with again.


They can be a pain!


----------



## wynedot55

yes a big pain.my buddy is gonna owe me bigtime for this.


----------



## Thewife

Pen no.4 is ready for chips!
I ended up bringing in 2 loads of gravely fill, to fill in what the boy and I dug out! If I had known I was going to do that, I would have had the boy over there to help! 
Spreading gravel is for young people!

On to pen no. 5!


----------



## wynedot55

well i finally got aholt of the salesmen ive been dealing with all day.an he did not have any used or new mower caddies.said when they got some in they was gonna cost $5000 or better.so i called another dealer i work with.an they had a new mower caddy for $2850.so i call my buddy an tell him.an he goes gotta talk to my wife.i goes talking to her will cost you $2000 more.so i told him to talk to his boss tonite.an bring the truck tomorrow.an we would go to town an get the mower caddy when we could get loose.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i finally got aholt of the salesmen ive been dealing with all day.an he did not have any used or new mower caddies.said when they got some in they was gonna cost $5000 or better.so i called another dealer i work with.an they had a new mower caddy for $2850.so i call my buddy an tell him.an he goes gotta talk to my wife.i goes talking to her will cost you $2000 more.so i told him to talk to his boss tonite.an bring the truck tomorrow.an we would go to town an get the mower caddy when we could get loose.


WOW!!!! What a difference in price! Are you talking the same size machine? Or what's the deal?

My chick coop is about ready for painting but, we had a couple small showers this aft and it got damp. DH pulled it into the shed with the second shower as it was a heavier shower and he had moved the old skidsteer out. So now it can dry until after storyhour tomorrow and then I can prime it. It still needs the chick door cut out of that panel but, that is minor.


----------



## wynedot55

well the mower caddies are made by differant manufactors.plus the $2850 caddy is last years model.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well the mower caddies are made by differant manufactors.plus the $2850 caddy is last years model.


Even different manufactures doesn't explain all of it but, the fact that one is last year's model does. I would imagine they are trying to clear it out.


----------



## wynedot55

yes im sure they are.i just hope we can go get it fri afternoon.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The boy has pen no.5 all torn up and ready for me to scrape out!

I need to run an errand this morning! The only bad part of living here, it's going to take 2 hours of driving, just to do one simple thing! 
I could get a lot of scraping done in them 2 hours!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had Storyhour today. Poor Peanut was all tornup. She wanted to go but, while there got sad. Daddy was at home and she missed being with him. 

It's a half hour one way drive for us to go to a town of much size too. Our little one is 20 minutes away but, we do our shopping in the bigger town. The wouldn't like me to do my full shopping in the little store, thier shelves would be bare.


----------



## Thewife

I figured out how to make a long drive, short!
Just make the boy drive! 
You don't see much with your eyes closed in fear, but you get it over with quicker!

Hubby called, he's on his way home with the stuff for my new loft!
I'm afraid to see what else he brings home, he took the checkbook!

We have OK shopping about 20 minutes from here, but the traffic in that town is so bad, it almost justifies driving another 20 minutes to the to the city!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm no longer lost! We went to town tonight and I found a watch that I liked! This one is really fancy. It has all the numbers on it like I require but, in addition to that it has the date and a light!  I don't think I have ever owned a watch with all that! It has a wider band than I usually get too. It seems to be more comfortable--only time will tell. Maybe it won't go flying onto the counter or table when I'm in the house.


----------



## wynedot55

hows miss peanut this morning.did she get over missing DF yesterday.im gonna try to have a nice slow day.i was on the go all day yesterday.getting to old to go all day unless its a cow sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hows miss peanut this morning.did she get over missing DF yesterday.im gonna try to have a nice slow day.i was on the go all day yesterday.getting to old to go all day unless its a cow sale.




Peanut was fine once we got home and she was able to hang by he Daddy again. Monday could be a very long and trying day!

I have painting, housework, painting, laundry, dehorning, and whatever else comes my way to do today. Not sure what or how much I will do.


----------



## wynedot55

i already knew monday was gonna be a rough day for you when daddy goes back to work.dont work to hard today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i already knew monday was gonna be a rough day for you when daddy goes back to work.dont work to hard today.


None of it's hard work as such but, it will keep my busy. Chicks are due to hatch tomorrow so I'm planning tomorrow to be a lighter work day.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny chickies are you expecting to hatch.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Wish you could all smell my barn!
Pens 1-5 are done! No. 6 is hay storage, just need to clean out years of overflow from the pens next to it and I'M DONE!(with that project) With the new chips and the load of lumber Hubby parked in there yesterday, the whole barn smells like a lumber yard!
Oh, since there is no food in the house, Hubby took me to Red lobster last night! Good stuff!

Congrats on the new watch Kitty! 
I used to hate that lost feeling, stuff to do, kids in school, and with no watch to keep it all in order, it was heck! Now that the kid is grown, I don't wear a watch any more, I just wander aimlessly through life, lost!


----------



## wynedot55

come on quit talking bout red lobster.i cant eat good food no more.wont have new choppers till july or later.an i love lobster tail an crabb leggs.kitty ive busted more watch bands an watches than i care to remember.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how meny chickies are you expecting to hatch.


Well, there's still 13 eggs out of the 42 I set. About half of those looked to be only halfway along. So, 

All I have to do is wear a watch to kill it--if it's under the $20 price range. One day and it's a goner. Something in my blood. The last watch lasted a couple of years--that's pretty darn good! 

thewife, congratulations on getting so much done! I love the smell of lumber.


----------



## wynedot55

well your gonna have to keep the bator fired up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well your gonna have to keep the bator fired up.


I'm collecting eggs for the next round.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A hose DH ordered for one of the 1170's is in. I'll have to make a run to get it this morning. Watch the post count close and catch that screen print!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on quit talking bout red lobster.i cant eat good food no more.wont have new choppers till july or later.an i love lobster tail an crabb leggs.kitty ive busted more watch bands an watches than i care to remember.


Ah, you can still eat them little crab stuffed mushrooms!
Hubby will be making shrimp omelets for breakfast this morning with the leftovers!

I had one watch last a few years, I've bought a few since it died and none of them lasted! I kinda like the wandering through life aimlessly, it's a good excuse to forget to cook dinner!


----------



## wynedot55

oh ill catch up on my eating when i get my choppers.


----------



## m.holloway

Why can't you get your chopper any sooner???? Our garden is doing well with squash and zucchini, and some green beans. I'm planning to make chicken and rice for Sunday dinner with alot of vegs. Would you like me to send you some. I think you can eat that


----------



## wynedot55

the dentist wants my gums to heal up before he makes the upper plate.so i have to watch what i eat till then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hey mare! Good to hear from you again!

Went and got DH's hose. Expensive little critter! Found a high priced junk sale on the way. Stopped on the way back. They had $3-5 prices on pint sized clear canning jars! No wonders the jars are still there even though they are in the middle of Amish country! CRAZY!


----------



## m.holloway

hey farmer kitty,

Yep I can't belive where the time goes. Sometime I think that I type so slow and I read so slow that by the time I catch up with everyone, the day is over. Not much has happen here. In the boat with the rest of the crowed. Making ends meet. Our gardern is doing good so we'll eat vegs. Hubby went fishing last week with a friend and got some fish. So dinner will be fish tonight and vegs. Sunday dinner will be chicken and rice with vegs.


----------



## m.holloway

Oh I forgot the canning jars, I get mine free or 25 cents at the yard sale or thirthy stores. Matter of fact I did some strawberry yesterday to do jam next week. I'll wait for grand kids to go home first. 2 and 4 my kids where 123 and It seem I did everything with them. Maybe it the age 19 verse 51 HUH   LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot the canning jars, I get mine free or 25 cents at the yard sale or thirthy stores. Matter of fact I did some strawberry yesterday to do jam next week. I'll wait for grand kids to go home first. 2 and 4 my kids where 123 and It seem I did everything with them. Maybe it the age 19 verse 51 HUH   LOL


 

I like to hit garage sales and thirft stores for my jars too. But, not at the prices they wanted at the one today. 

When your kids were little not only were you younger but, they didn't go home as they were there. You had to do with them around or not do it at all.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Darn skill saw doesn't like me today! I still needed to cut out the spots for the vents in the chick coop. I ended up having DH cut them.

8 to go.


----------



## wynedot55

7 to go well skil saws do like us old men better.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 7 to go well skil saws do like us old men better.




I had no trouble with the darn thing yesterday. Or when we did the kitchen floor. I did most of that cutting.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe she was madd at you


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> maybe she was madd at you


Maybe HE was mad at me.


----------



## wynedot55

could be


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I used it this afternoon and had no trouble!

Chick coop is getting there. Minor things left like the sliding door for the chick door and hooks on the inside to shut the door and hold open the chick door. 

I may even do some stenciling on the outside.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your coming along nicely on the chick coop.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Darn skill saw doesn't like me today! I still needed to cut out the spots for the vents in the chick coop. I ended up having DH cut them.


I got a new skill saw today!
It's one of them fancy worm driven Makitas!
Hubby didn't want to get one, but I figure he has a lot of cutting to do for the new loft! (and all the other projects I have for him)
We also picked up a whole bunch of other *needed* stuff!(nails, drive lines and marigolds)
We're broke now, back to top raman and fighting the cows for little grass for our salads!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our skill saw is just a plain one but, that's all I need.

DH and the girls went to town at 3:15 this aft for some lumber to redo the quilt boxes as Kute Kitten's was 3/4 done and he didn't like it. It's his cutting job that sucks. I'm not liking the lumber he picked out. I would not have gotten it. They went and got supper and a couple other things from the grocery store and then went and got shakes. The shakes were big enough they didn't want much for supper and they didn't even consider me when they got them. They finally showed up at home at 6 pm with the wrong light bulbs that I need now! Kute Kitten had the right ones and DH told her they were wrong and made her put them back. What would he know? It was Kute Kitten I talked to on the phone and told what I needed! I also had them get a finer sandpaper. I asked where it was. He got for the circlular sander? I *never* use that one! Besides I need it for wood. You sand with the grain on wood not in circles!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like they had a fun afternoon even tho they didnt get everything you needed.i had a pretty fun but rough day.will have to tell yall about it sometime.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like they had a fun afternoon even tho they didnt get everything you needed.i had a pretty fun but rough day.will have to tell yall about it sometime.


And the problem with now is? 

The neighbor called and she has the bulbs I need! I can get them in the morning if what we've rig doesn't work. I need them for the aquarium lid to heat the aquarium up for the chicks. I dropped the lid and did the two that were in there in. Went to get the spares to find something had happened to them. Not a good thing! This whole hatch is going goofy. :/


----------



## wynedot55

ok i told the story on the pulled 1 thread.


----------



## m.holloway

hey everyone. Well it a new day and so far ok. Our house went crazy yesterday afternoon. When my steph got here, I thought I would get a chance to start the dress, well I did between the baby not wanting to take a nap. Her brother did, then my hubby show up with Cody to finish his 4h record book, And my mother-inlaw stop in to say Hi. So I sewed some, gave some ideas to Cody to do his project report, the baby finally fell asleep then brother woke up, and try to talk to Mom so she wouldn't feel left out. The dress only got the top put together, the sash half done, and only the one peice of the bottom of the skirt done. Before I knew it the cows where mooing for dinner the kids where hunry, and it was time to make dinner for Sat. night card game. So today I hope it goes alittle slower. Well maybe it should go fast, because by 5 all the kiddys should be going home and it will be just the 2 of us. That if noone decides to stay for Sunday Dinner. Otherwise full house till 8 pm. ok your turn .  What new out in cow land today! Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like my days--getting things done in little bits!

The chick coop is ready to move outside and into place! I'm considering some stenciling on the outside and I also have to do the run but, the coop will be functional!


----------



## Kute Kitten

DF and I are going to fix fence today. We're going to take all of the round posts out and put T posts in their place. He wants to go all the way around the fence and snip shrubs that are on the fence, he wants to gather up all the old, rusty fence that is on the ground, and wants to remove some fence that is old and rusty and put new fence in it's place. He also wants to put new corner post in. It sounds like a long, hard for both of us.


----------



## wynedot55

morning we are like ducks here this morning.only got eggs once yesterday because the rain hitt mid afternoon.guess ill have go out in the rain to quickly do things at the last min.kutes yall wont get that new fence put in today.but yall will get alot done.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I know. I tried to tell him. Is it because he goes back to work tomorrow?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not enough time in one day.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Try telling dad. He'll do anything to get that fence done.


----------



## wynedot55

well yall better work on the fence while he is in the mood todo it.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I think Hubby is planning on ripping out the old grain bin today, to make room for the new loft! First he is going to have to clean up the mess I was going to clean up, but could not get to because of his baler/rake repair mess!

My Bob cow just went through with new calf! I will have to track her down today to see what it is!


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she had a bull calf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet she had a bull calf.


Especially if you wanted a heifer out of her!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet she had a bull calf.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you wanted a heifer out of her!
Click to expand...

It probably is a bull!
If I had to pick only 2 cows to give me a heifer, 1 would be Bob!


----------



## Thewife

Bob is now on my cull list!
She made Hubby happy!
It's a nice big black bull calf!


----------



## wynedot55

dont feel bad bulls mean money.heifers youd just keep anyway.lets see jewel is on my cull list.she has had 2 bulls back to back.she is the cull list for raising crappy calves.tommy girl has had 3 bulls in a row.shelton has had 2 black heifers in a row.waiting to see if she has the 3rd heifer or 1st bull.bold denim is 1 an 1.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I finished the chick coop! Now it needs it's run.


----------



## wynedot55

do you have any chicks yet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No. The darn little critters will peep for Kute Kitten but, if I walk into the room they clam up.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe you better get kutekitten to talk to them so theyll hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> maybe you better get kutekitten to talk to them so theyll hatch.


She's been going in and out of there since they came in for lunch. DH went back out but the girls stayed in as he needs to cut brush and they don't like the sound of the saw. She even had one of the eggs that looked behind peep and move.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont blame the girls for coming in.they dont need to mess their hearing up.maybe chicks like to rock an roll when she talks to emm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> maybe chicks like to rock an roll when she talks to emm.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont feel bad bulls mean money.heifers youd just keep anyway.lets see jewel is on my cull list.she has had 2 bulls back to back.she is the cull list for raising crappy calves.tommy girl has had 3 bulls in a row.shelton has had 2 black heifers in a row.waiting to see if she has the 3rd heifer or 1st bull.bold denim is 1 an 1.


Bulls may mean money, but Hubby wants to faze out all my Brahma blood, I know he won't let me bring anymore onto the place. Bob may only be a 1/4 Brahma, but is was a chance to keep some on the place! 


The boys have the grain bin torn out!  I'm trying to haul stuff to the fire, do laundry, and clean up around the squeeze area! 
Also, I guess since I was sent over here to get them a beer, I should go do that too?


----------



## wynedot55

i dont think its beer thirty yet  you need to slip a brimmer bull in the pasture.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont think its beer thirty yet  you need to slip a brimmer bull in the pasture.


If it keeps them working, it's always beer thirty!

I need to find a ear trimmed, dyed black, Brahma bull!
Of course as soon as the first calf hit the gound, I'm sure I would have one big expensive hunk of ear trimmed, dyed black beef, laying in the field!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I finally heard a chick peep! I also saw two eggs rocking.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I finally heard a chick peep! I also saw two eggs rocking.


Darm it Kitty!
Now you got me wondering when my hen started setting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally heard a chick peep! I also saw two eggs rocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Darm it Kitty!
> Now you got me wondering when my hen started setting!
Click to expand...

What hen? Your suppose to have collected all those eggs, remember? Mums the word.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally heard a chick peep! I also saw two eggs rocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Darm it Kitty!
> Now you got me wondering when my hen started setting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What hen? Your suppose to have collected all those eggs, remember? Mums the word.
Click to expand...

He gave me some kind of mango stuff mixed with truth serum at Red lobster the other night! I fessed up on all the "missing" hens!

Going by my fishing license, I think she started setting on the 18th of April?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darm it Kitty!
> Now you got me wondering when my hen started setting!
> 
> 
> 
> What hen? Your suppose to have collected all those eggs, remember? Mums the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He gave me some kind of mango stuff mixed with truth serum at Red lobster the other night! I fessed up on all the "missing" hens!
> 
> Going by my fishing license, I think she started setting on the 18th of April?
Click to expand...

All the missing hens? How many? Or is my brain to exhausted from the work to get that calf tonight?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What hen? Your suppose to have collected all those eggs, remember? Mums the word.
> 
> 
> 
> He gave me some kind of mango stuff mixed with truth serum at Red lobster the other night! I fessed up on all the "missing" hens!
> 
> Going by my fishing license, I think she started setting on the 18th of April?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the missing hens? How many? Or is my brain to exhausted from the work to get that calf tonight?
Click to expand...

I know of 2 on eggs, 1 on golf balls! Since they are free range and I really don't know how many hens I have, just gonna have to wait and see what comes out of the wood work!

Cows calving can be too much work even when things go good!
Go get some sleep Kitty!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Why do you have a hen on golf balls?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I think it's supposed to rain today!
Stayed off the Baby kubota yesterday to give my aching body a rest! Instead I drove the quad over rocky bumpy ground hauling stuff to my fire!
I'm thinking I should avoid all machines today and maybe do something about this pig sty I call a home?


Kute Kitten, I put some golf balls in the dog house so my hens would lay their eggs in the corner, instead of the middle where the dogs would like to sleep!  
Now the hen to thinks the golf balls are her eggs and wants to hatch them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

By the sound of the national weather, yes, you're going to be getting rain today.

I got DH  and Kute Kitten off and Peanut was still asleep. Worked good for me as I woke with a migrane this morning. I layed down on the couch and got another 1 1/2 hours of rest! Head is still attache unfortunately, as it's still saying the headache is still there. At least it's not as bad.


----------



## wynedot55

has is dawned on miss peanut that daddy went back to work this morning.hope she isnt giving you fitts.sorry that you have a bad headache.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's dawned on her. He woke her up before he went to work. She told him goodbye got a drink and went back to sleep until 9 a.m. When she woke up she asked if he had gone to work yet. She's been watching a couple shows on TV. I think she is worn out from this last week.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like she needs a vac from daddy.did he get the fence up around the heifer pasture.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm not sure what they did get done. I had other things going when they finally came in. As well as watching Jay.


----------



## wynedot55

well youll know what they got done when you can slow down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well youll know what they got done when you can slow down.


SLOW DOWN???? WHAT'S that?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And there's a pip! FINALLY!


----------



## wynedot55

hope they start hatching soon.ive having a slow day today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope they start hatching soon.ive having a slow day today.


Still just the one pip but, they are talking to me today! 

I'm doing a slow day today too. I should be out working on the chick run but, this head says, no.


----------



## wynedot55

when you have a migrain everything stops except what has tobe done.get miss peanut to talk to emm.an maybe they start hatching.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> when you have a migrain everything stops except what has tobe done.get miss peanut to talk to emm.an maybe they start hatching.


We've both been talking to them. They will probably wait for chores and milking time and then pop out while I'm in the barn.


----------



## wynedot55

yepp they will pop out when you go do the barn chores.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The one that was pipped before is now starting to zip. Hopefully once that one is out it will call to the others to come out too.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he is ready to come out.


----------



## Thewife

Took all day to scrub it clean, but I can see out my kitchen window now!
A soon as the boys bring me some firewood, I'm gonna kick them back out and clean the kitchen floor!


Kitty, do you have chicks yet?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not yet. Back to milking.


----------



## Thewife

My kitchen floor is CLEAN!
Bruiser wanted in, I told him to go to his outside house!
I am soooooo mean!


----------



## wynedot55

he needs to learn to stay outside.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he needs to learn to stay outside.


He usually does not come in until bed time. I think he is bored because the other dogs don't want to come out and play in the rain!
I called the vet today to make an appointment to get his "male brains' removed, they wanted waaaay too much, so I will have to do some calling around. Once he's healed up from that, he will be officially an outside dog!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he needs to learn to stay outside.
> 
> 
> 
> He usually does not come in until bed time. I think he is bored because the other dogs don't want to come out and play in the rain!
> I called the vet today to make an appointment to get his "male brains' removed, they wanted waaaay too much, so I will have to do some calling around. Once he's healed up from that, he will be officially an outside dog!
Click to expand...

If he is outside during the day, what difference does it make? I agree with wynedot.


----------



## m.holloway

hello, everyone

Hows cow land? I think I'm finally catching on. I was feeding the cows yesterday moring and saw one of the cows in the next feild laying there. Then it got up and it look like it was licking something. I could see so I went and got the binarclurs(spelling is bad) and it was a baby calf. I kept watching till 7;30 and it wasn't moving but it's head. By 8;30 I called my friend, they work with cows alot. And came over to make sure it was ok. When they walk to where it was it finally got up and walked with it's mommy. That was cool to see. Then I just went back to the chores, got 3 loads done washed, hung out side then back in when dried. Wash the dog, went to 4-h meeting and then boyscout. came home made dinner. Today I plan to weed the garden, and make more bread. Have more to do but not sure yet. What are you guys up to


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have the hatch going. A chick run to do and garden to plant. I also have laundry and house work to do and a lap quilt to finish!


----------



## m.holloway

Our garden is looking good I'll take some pic"s today when I go to weed it. Matter of fact I better go now before the sun get to hot. I'll catch you later, Have a good day. I feel so much better when I touch base with you guys. It's like We are all in the same boat. Just making ends meet. Mare


----------



## m.holloway

ok here are the  new pic"s


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh wow! What I dare put in the garden is just seed right now. Only things that like the cold. Onions, carrots, parsnips, radish, peas, lettuce. I also put a hill of acorn squash and one of gourds but, I might be to early on them.  I have plenty of seed if I have to replant them later. I'd like to put in some potatoes too but, it is starting to spit out and Peanut was driving me crazy wanting to come in and wouldn't alone. AJ though he had to come help plant. Have you ever tried planting seeds with a cat in the middle? 

I hope you get some rain soon! It's looking pretty dry in the background pics of the Reba and Sara Lu.


----------



## m.holloway

ok, even got the front flower bed cleaned out. No we don't have trouble with a cat. But our golden retiver likes to help.She see us try to pull the weeds and she think it's digging time. And yes that is dry grass you see there. I had to order another roll of hay to get thought this dryness.We get clouds every day but it goes over and don't drop a drop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

that you get rain soon!

I wouldn't want your help weeding either! She could be rather hard on the garden plants.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Wish I could send some of this rain to those who need it!
I woke up earlier, looked out the window, and went back to bed!
It's just dumping out there and the wind is howling through the open window. Even the ducks look miserable!

m.holloway, you garden looks real good! 
Hubby was going to take me fishing this weekend, but I think I'll work on the garden instead! 
When I'm digging in the garden, the dogs will come over to see what I am digging! If it's carrots, they will sit and drool until I toss them some!


----------



## wynedot55

i finally got back from the denist.an i guess my blood was bioling because my BP was 105/149.an it finally dropped below 100.so far the dentist has cost me $3000 aka 2 reg beefmaster cows.an he isnt done.an im getting very short tempered with him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Take it easy! Geez, we don't want or need to loose you!


----------



## wynedot55

im fine kitty.its just the more i think about it the madder i get.its a goodthing i going  may 15th to look at the cattle.an if mom is patient enough with me.to let me watch the grading of the cattle as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well, getting worked up and the blood pressure going isn't good.


----------



## wynedot55

no an i chilled out pretty quick.


----------



## wynedot55

we are getting another good rain here this morning.means ill be slipping an slidding when i check the chickens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Careful slipping and slidding. 

We had a light rain over night but, nothing all that bad. Sun is shinning right now but, they are calling showers and T-storms this evening. 

Not sure what project I'm going to work on today.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you an peanut will be in the house doing stuff.i know im going to stay in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Things are not bad outside but, I do have a lot of stuff inside that got pushed aside last week. But I also, need to finish the chicks run.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning!

Looks like another wet windy day!
I guess I could attack the pile of bills that keeps calling me?(or not)

Found out last night Bernie decided to keep his house, so building one for Brusier is back on the list! The pile of plywood dad wanted to keep from the old grain bin, looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Let's see baby quilt, bills, and dog house. Sounds like a busy day to me!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Let's see baby quilt, bills, and dog house. Sounds like a busy day to me!


Dog house has to wait until it stops raining.
Baby quilt has to wait until I get the table cleared of bills and junk mail.
Table clearing has to wait until I do my chores!
Chores have to wait until I get warm.
There's no firewood to get warm!
Looks like my day is done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see baby quilt, bills, and dog house. Sounds like a busy day to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Dog house has to wait until it stops raining.
> Baby quilt has to wait until I get the table cleared of bills and junk mail.
> Table clearing has to wait until I do my chores!
> Chores have to wait until I get warm.
> There's no firewood to get warm!
> Looks like my day is done!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

paying the bills an cleaning the table off are easy work.working outside is the rough part.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> paying the bills an cleaning the table off are easy work.working outside is the rough part.


You've never seen my table!
I get our junk mail, dads junk mail, mail for the girls, mail for the boy and sometimes the neighbors mail! Then there is the "must read" things dad sends up, my own "should reads", and all the little "must keep" notes Hubby makes! 
Then there is Hubbys fishing and hunting magazines, all the farm magazines dad signs us up for, and the magazines dad sends up for us to read or for Hubby to take to some guy he works near!
I spent most of yesterday working on it! I found the counter! Now I am down to the "what I think is important" stuff I put back on the table!

I think it would be easier to put on my rain gear and go find some fire wood, in the storm!


----------



## wynedot55

then seperate everything into piles.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then seperate everything into piles.


 If her house is like mine that's easier said than done!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then seperate everything into piles.


That's the problem!
There are piles and piles and piles and piles!

Oh and I forgot all the little things that seem to make their way to the table!
I found Smokeys tag, the tag and band for my Brahma/Herefords calf! Fence clips, nuts, bolts, batteries(are they good or bad?), my missing pocket knives and all sorts of do-hickys and dilly bobs I don't know what to do with!

Anybody know how much one of them dumpsters costs?


----------



## wynedot55

well yall should see my computer area.i have a notebook with all my reg papers.i have tractor books stacked up.i have 3 calves i need to reg.i need to transfer simbas papers in my name.plus theres 2 piles of mags by my reclincer.plus 3yrs of beefmaster cowmen put up somewhere.as well as 3 or 4yrs of polled herefords world here somewhere.


----------



## m.holloway

I think that's why I'm glad that my cows are pets! No paper trail.Or I'm I sopose to do some????? My dad was go to bank pay bills, get the roll hay in the back yard. Need help to get it on the plank. Just don't have the body power to roll it up on to it.I though I could but my body told me difernt.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well yall should see my computer area.i have a notebook with all my reg papers.i have tractor books stacked up.i have 3 calves i need to reg.i need to transfer simbas papers in my name.plus theres 2 piles of mags by my reclincer.plus 3yrs of beefmaster cowmen put up somewhere.as well as 3 or 4yrs of polled herefords world here somewhere.


I'm not even going to admit what my computer area looks like!
And, just what 3 calves do you have to register?


Went to the barn to find my missing jacket and got trapped by the rain, so I started cleaning out the hay storage pen!
What a mess!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hot water heater in the milk house died. We're off to get a new one!


----------



## Thewife

Holy smokes!
It's after 5 o'clock?
I sat down in my comfy chair to change the channel on the TV!
Must have just plain passed out?
I guess I should go do my 3 o'clock chores?


Hot water tanks are not needed!
If ours ever dies, it will just have to be cold showers around here!
It's buried deep in the packed junk closet, in the packed junk room!
I don't want to ever have to dig that thing out!


----------



## m.holloway

sounds like your day got away from ya! And I have a room like that, If hubby;s want to go diving again, his stuff is buried deep two in our junk room school stuff, yard sale stuff, model airplane stuff, oh look   I think it should be the drive gear way in the back


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Had to do a bit of last minute cleaning out of the large animal unit until over an hour past closing time because we a 3-year old simmi cow come in with a calf twisted up in her so the vet had to do a c-section on her to get the calf out.

Got a healthy live bull calf as a result.   I wouldn't know the weight but he looked pretty big.  Probably around 100 lb.

Had to haul 4 loads of garbage out to the dump today to.  Course the dogs had to tag along. 

It was smoky last night from all the fires around Edmonton.  Got me all snuffed up, but it was better this morning.

And boy is it dry! No fire ban in place, but dry enough to have one in place (not sure why the county doesn't have one issued yet.  )  I hope we get some rain soon, it's much needed.

Yeah I had a fun day today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope you get rain soon!

Hot water heater is a necessity in the milk house! The house too for that matter. Without hot water the pipeline and bulktank will never get clean and that spells trouble. 

It's in place with the plumbing hooked up. DH was doing the electrical when I came to the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay is down this morning. DH Ived her a bottle of calcium and no improvement. We'll have to have the vet out for her.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

I'm supposed to be making a stew for Hubby's fishing trip!
Is he leaving today or tomorrow? Do I make the stew today or tomorrow? Do I pack the camper today or tomorrow?
I DON'T KNOW!


Kitty, hope Jay is ok!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Make the stew today and then it's done. If it's DH going on the fishing trip and not you, let him pack the camper.

I hope so too. I called the vet and was told it will probably be a couple hours before someone comes out as there is a time frame after giving the calcium before they can do more.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Make the stew today and then it's done. If it's DH going on the fishing trip and not you, let him pack the camper.
> 
> I hope so too. I called the vet and was told it will probably be a couple hours before someone comes out as there is a time frame after giving the calcium before they can do more.


I always pack the camper! We have a good thing going here! I do what ever I can to make his life easier and he puts up with me! 
I think he's getting the short end of the deal!
I backed out of this trip so he could take his buddies fishing! 
One of them builds big stuff for a living! He is going to help him get started on my new loft! Building over the pens is the easy part, we're not sure how to extend it safely, over to the doors.  


What do they do when the calcium don't work?


----------



## wynedot55

well im moving slow today.have family coming in later tonite.be the 1st time in almost year my aunt has been home.uncle has came in a few times to check on his mom.thewife i have to reg a black granite bull calf.a simba heifer calf an a grand cheerokee heifer an transfer simba.kitty did you give jay the calicum in the vain.hope the vet can get her up.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife i have to reg a black granite bull calf.a simba heifer calf an a grand cheerokee heifer an transfer simba.kitty did you give jay the calicum in the vain.hope the vet can get her up.


I don't understand?
Can you register mythological calves?
Cause I know, after all of our asking, begging, pleading and whining, if you had calves to register, you would have already posted pictures of them on here for all of us to see!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot, she's referring to the fact that we never see pics!

Yes, we gave the calcium in the vein. What to do if that doesn't work? Good question! The vet just left and even though it's rare for a first calf heifer to get milk fever he did give her more calcium. Both IVed in the vein and under the skin (takes longer to absorb so it lasts longer but, only do if they have had one in the vein) The one in the vein he added phossphorus(sp?) and dextaminzone (I believe, it's the steriod and anti-inflamitory). He took a blood sample before hand to send to the lab. We're having everything run. It will give not only her calcium and phosphorus levels but, things like the muscle emzines (which will tell us if she has a muscle injury). That won't be in until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Thewife

Ok, the rain can stop NOW!
I really need to get some outside stuff done!
The mama gooses are pacing, they want to bring their babies out, I won't let them!
Not when even the ducks are hiding out in the bird barn!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It is bad when the ducks are hiding from the rain!


----------



## wynedot55

becareful treating her for milkfever.an your right it is very rare for a 1st calf heifer to have milkfever.we had a 1st calf heifer have milk fever years ago.the vet treated her.an he accadently overdosed her.an she later died.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Geez, how much did he give her? It was 4 hours between DH giving her some and the vet. So she should be fine.


----------



## wynedot55

i think he give her 2 bottles in the vain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i think he give her 2 bottles in the vain.


That is to much. He should have given one under the skin so it absorbed slowly that way, they don't get OD on it.


----------



## Thewife

The sun kinda came out!
Kinda got the camper packed!
Kinda got the boat cleaned!
Steaks are kinda thawed, might start the stew!


----------



## wynedot55

your having a im kinda getting things done today day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep! It sounds like a kinda day!


----------



## m.holloway

I need kinda rain day!


----------



## wynedot55

im sweating like a horse.just got in from doing my work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

After milking and DH getting home we rolled Jay onto a rigged skid and skidded her outside so she's on grass and good footing. Good thing Kute Kitten is big enough to help. My arm is sore from Sir Roo attacking. He is in lockup and is lucky I still need fertile eggs. Once I know I have enough chicks he's *SOUP*! I should be able to find a replacement in the chicks.


----------



## Thewife

I think I got all my kindas done!
I swear the clouds just waited til I went out, to dump on me!
The sun waited til I was inside, to turn the house into an oven!


Kitty, hope Jay is OK! When do you hear back from the vet?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Test results should be in tomorrow morning. Changes my plans for the day but, that's farming for you!


----------



## wynedot55

dang i was really hoping that jay would be up an on her feet.do yall have a set of hipplifters so you can lift her.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I think we have a set of hip lifters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No hip lifters. We use a wide belt to lift with if needed. We also sling we can put her in but, anytime we have had to resort to the sling the cow doesn't make it.


----------



## wynedot55

im used to using hipplifters.using a sling an belts wont rubb the hair off as bad.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I thought hip lifters were those black and orange things that we put on their rumps.


----------



## wynedot55

you put emm on the hipp bones an tighten emm up.an then lift the cow slowly.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I thought hip lifters were those black and orange things that we put on their rumps.


Oh yeah, we bought a set didn't we? We use them so seldom I forgot!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yeah, we have a pair.


----------



## wynedot55

we had to borrow a set here awhile back to lift an old cow.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Busy day today.

Had fun with a Red Angus X heifer calf that had a busted leg. She just needed her leg recasted again, but the best part was to put her down on the ground.  I almost had my feet stepped on a number of times but was nimble enough to keep my toes out of the way.  If you would've seen her you would've said "Awwww, she's cute!!"  

And the usual today: dogs and cats to be spayed/neutered, cleaning, things like that.

We finally got rain last night!!   It's sure a lot greener here now than it was in the last few weeks.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Rain rules.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Glad you finally got some rain! It should help with the fire danger! 

Calves love feet!


----------



## Kute Kitten

So do full grown cows. They seem to like arms too.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Calves love feet!


And calves love to go in places you think they are less likely to go!


----------



## Thewife

My last goal was to finish the laundry!
NO water!
But I have rain!

Hey WRB, any logical reason it is $100 more for a spaying, if the dog has already had puppies?


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going this morning.my aunt an uncle are here.so i may have to go with her to see my aunt an uncles.im hoping my uncle will go with her.as i need to get feed.but if he dont ill go.


----------



## m.holloway

well, I still need more coffee or something. I have a list of things to do and not one is calling out. Coop need to be raked out and new hay put. Rabbit cage cleaned out,house dusted, bill's filed and any thing else that I see to be done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay is still down and I need to wait for the call from the vet on her blood work. 

There's laundry to do, bills to pay, quilt to put the binding on, chick run to work on. The list seems to be the same as all week.  Can't some of this do itself!


----------



## wynedot55

well your just gonna have to work slow steady to get things done.i was hoping she would be up this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just heard from the vet.  Her muscle emzymes are really high! That means a muscle injury and only time will tell. We will just have to keep working with her and seeing if she can heal and get up.


----------



## wynedot55

do you know how she injured her muscles.thats very strange.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No clue. She had been fine Wednesday night and then Thursday morning she was down so, she did something overnight.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Everybody sounds too busy today! 
Gotta finish up Hubby's stew, maybe move the boat so I can hose it out better, then maybe water plants?
It's not supposed to rain, hopefully my garden will dry out enough I can plant my poor little marigolds?

Oh, I have a new bird coming in too eat with the yard birds!
I will try to get a picture today! 

Kitty, if Jay is down too long, does it end her milking career?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, if Jay is down too long, does it end her milking career?


Probably. We will be hand milking her but, it depends on how long she is down. She's not eating the greatest (pain, I would imagine) so then her production will drop. Depending on how well she is when/if she gets up to what we do--ship or breed back and send out to pasture.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, if Jay is down too long, does it end her milking career?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. We will be hand milking her but, it depends on how long she is down. She's not eating the greatest (pain, I would imagine) so then her production will drop. Depending on how well she is when/if she gets up to what we do--ship or breed back and send out to pasture.
Click to expand...

Well I know sometimes they can surprise you!
We had one go down in the back 80, we put her calf on a bottle, packed her food and water for close to a week! One day she came walking out of the wood work? Put her in the barn with her calf! She called to it, it started nursing, it was like nothing ever happened?


----------



## Thewife

Well, things are going good so far!

Found the bills Hubby was supposed to mail *today*, still sitting on the table!
So far I have watered 6 plants, the top of the fridge, my cow charts and the garbage!
There are no peas for my stew! I put in some green beans for color, but it just ain't right!
Afraid to try putting the truck on blocks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hate to tell you but, you didn't need to water the top of the fridge, the cow charts and the garbage! 

The guys proberly won't notice the difference between the peas and greenbeans, or at least my DH wouldn't. 

I would skip the truck on blocks today. 

I'm working on the lap quilt. The stitching on the binding isn't going to be as nice as it should be. It seems that sore and slightly swollen wrists and sewing do not compliment each other but, I need to get it done!


----------



## wynedot55

let miss peanut sew the quilt up.an yes i know she is 4


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> let miss peanut sew the quilt up.an yes i know she is 4


----------



## wynedot55

i knew youd have a funny look on your face.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you but, you didn't need to water the top of the fridge, the cow charts and the garbage!
> 
> The guys proberly won't notice the difference between the peas and greenbeans, or at least my DH wouldn't.
> 
> I would skip the truck on blocks today.
> 
> I'm working on the lap quilt. The stitching on the binding isn't going to be as nice as it should be. It seems that sore and slightly swollen wrists and sewing do not compliment each other but, I need to get it done!


You mean watering the cow charts, won't make the herd grow?

I think I should skip watering the plants that are hanging over the boys expensive TV? 

What did you do to your wrists?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No the herd won't grow by watering the cow charts. 

Yes, you had better skip watering the plants over the boys expensive TV.

One wrist. Sir Roo attacked last night and I took several hits to the back of my hand, wrist, and forearm before I could get him caught. He is in a pen by himself right now. I'll have to let him out to keep the girl's eggs fertile and once I'm done hatching he's SOUP!


----------



## m.holloway

ok I'm back not much done . the coop is cleaned new hay, seven dust for bugs and the bugs they might get. old hay in tomatoe rings in garden. Give sara-lu and reba some hay so they wouldn't chase me in coop. Don't they ever stop eating.  Still think the coop needs to be redone? Don't look like any coop in the magaizne I look at. I trying to talk myself into clean the rabbit cage. And I still have to built the cage?? Want to put it in the back yard. But I want a cute house for it, like a cottage. I'm crazy!!!!!! I'm thinking of more work to do   and I can't even get my rear end off the couch to do the rabbit cage on back porch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Take it from someone who currently has to many projects going, finish what you have started before you add more!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty your going to keep adding projects todo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty your going to keep adding projects todo.


I have to finish some of what I've got going before I add anymore!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Take it from someone who currently has to many projects going, finish what you have started before you add more!


Yeabut!
If you have enough projects going, you have a good excuse not to get any "one" of them done!

Got the truck up on blocks!(OK, the boy did it after he jumped it)! Got the boat cleaned out better(no reason to do a complete job if I'm not going)
Hosed out the other boat! Laundry is done!(some of it is even put away) Kitchen is clean!(other than the stew pot) Table is cleared and clean!(other than the bills that need mailed)
Now what do I do?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You could come help me, if you've run out of things to do!


----------



## m.holloway

REST  :bun


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You could come help me, if you've run out of things to do!


Yea right, you wouldn't even come paint my house for me!

Rest sounds good, but I know if I stop, I will want to sleep, and as soon as I close my eyes, Hubby is going to call!

Maybe I should go do my 3 o'clock chores, since it is after 3?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could come help me, if you've run out of things to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right, you wouldn't even come paint my house for me!
> 
> Rest sounds good, but I know if I stop, I will want to sleep, and as soon as I close my eyes, Hubby is going to call!
> 
> Maybe I should go do my 3 o'clock chores, since it is after 3?
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I have plenty of my own work to do. You were looking for something to do.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Has anyone noticed the animals behaving a little strange this morning and today?  Me and Mom are preparing to batten down the hatches for tonight because these two kitties are going to be having a Full Moon Party tonight  

Anyway, not really much exciting happened today, except for having to develop a few x-rays for the vet.  

We got another bit or rain today  Got 2/10's of an inch!!  




			
				thewife said:
			
		

> Hey WRB, any logical reason it is $100 more for a spaying, if the dog has already had puppies?


Yes, its the same thing for a queen cat that has had kittens.  I kinda forget now, but it's something to do with the mammary glands and the blood vessels that are more prominent around the teats than with virgin dogs or cats.  The vet would have to work his/her way around these vessels to remove the repro tract, and it makes it harder for them if they have to do it too soon after she had weaned her young (either its weaned or welped; me thinks its weaned).


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Animals started acting strange yesterday here.

Glad you got more rain!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Hopefully going to get to the garden today!
If the boy is around, I'm going to have him take out an apple tree and the top of my butterfly bush! 

Kitty, how is Jay this morning?

Thanks WRB, I had never heard of it costing more if the dog had already had pups?  Dads dog needs spayed, I doubt he will want to pay what the vet closest to us, quoted.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jays the same.


----------



## Thewife

1 bed ready for seed!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> 1 bed ready for seed!


----------



## Thewife

2 more beds done!

I found my cup of coffee I could not find in the garden!
It must have gotten bored and came back into the house!
It was sitting by the stove waiting for me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> 2 more beds done!
> 
> I found my cup of coffee I could not find in the garden!
> It must have gotten bored and came back into the house!
> It was sitting by the stove waiting for me!


Ummmm, I hate to tell you but, I think you forgot it. Must have been interupted by one of the guys.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Had to look after the clinic for the vet this afternoon because he was away on family celebrations til tomorrow...answer phone calls and attend to clients, that sort of stuff.  Luckily it was real quiet today.

We sure got quite the T-storms rolling through; rain, thunder, the whole bit.


----------



## wynedot55

ive had a long day an im dead tired.i see the board has been real busy.my aunt an uncle went home after my uncles moms bday lunch.so we have thw house back  my uncle stayed with his sister.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more beds done!
> 
> I found my cup of coffee I could not find in the garden!
> It must have gotten bored and came back into the house!
> It was sitting by the stove waiting for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, I hate to tell you but, I think you forgot it. Must have been interupted by one of the guys.
Click to expand...

Can't blame the guys, they haven't been home all day! I blame the friend that gave me that extra year! They have a name for it, but I can't remember what it is!

I'm not to happy with my garden!
I *could* have extended the garden out about 10 feet, into some really good soil! But, I didn't want to try to move a rose bush that was grown into the fence and I didn't want to upset one of my blueberry bushes. The rose bush is 99% dead, I just cut it out of the fence. The Blueberry bush is not looking too good, the new soil probably would have done it some good!
Now they are both leafing out, so I don't want to move them!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Mind if I drop in, guys?  

Note to thewife:

From what I can gather, from the posts, you're doing a lot of gardening.  Are you just as enthusiastic about gardening as I?    There really is nothing like digging your hands in the dirt...  

And I'd say go extend your garden.  What've you got to lose?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Anyone is welcome to drop in! This is like "Chat".


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Anyone is welcome to drop in! This is like "Chat".


Great!

Well, if this is the 'Chat', then I suppose I'll put my two cents in.

Happy Mother's Day, everyone, and a big hug to all mothers out there!

+, Urgent help needed:

_I don't have anything to give to my mother yet!_  Help!  I need ideas!  Fast!

And before you even suggest it, I don't want to give flowers.  That's too classic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Make her something. Take her to breakfast, lunch, or dinner.


----------



## wynedot55

morning all ive already done mothers day shopping.got mom a new lamp.man i gotta catch up on my work today.


----------



## Thewife

Happy moms day!

I'm guessing Hubby came home last night, there's some guy snoring in my bed?  As long as who ever it is works starts working on my new loft today, it's all good!


GrassFarmerGalloway,  I love digging in the dirt! 
This year it has been a bit easier! I penned the geese in there this past winter, it was preweeded!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Between lastnight and this morning, I managed to get the new system for the cattle records done up. 

This afternoon, DH helped get the chick run fence attached to their coop, I couldn't cut the strapping we use to do it with this darn hand. Then with some assistance from Kute Kitten I got the hardware cloth a little over halfway around the inside of their run. That goes so much easier and quicker when you have two--one on the inside and one on the outside. We attached the hardware cloth with zipties. I'm probably going to have to go to town to get the rest of the supplies I need before we get it completely done as I don't have all the stuff I thought I had.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

After milking we finally got the heifers out in the little pasture sorted and the bigger ones kicked over into the big heifer pasture. :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay didn't make it.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear that you lost jay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. I hate loosing her but, she had given up so, it's for the best.


----------



## wynedot55

when they give up theres nothing you can do.


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going.had to catch up yesterday.gotta go to town today to get chicken feed an dog food.so itll be a busy day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Stayed up too late, got up too early, coffee is not working at all!
The guys got a whole bunch done of my loft yesterday! 
It is soooo cool! 
Between playing gopher, Hubbys daughters showing and maybe just hanging out at the barn watching them work, I didn't get nuthin done in my garden!
Now it's raining again, shoot!


Kitty, so sorry to hear about Jay.


----------



## wynedot55

well its misting rain here as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's sunny here! But, it's suppose to rain later.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's sunny here! But, it's suppose to rain later.


It's sunny NOW! 
They are calling for showers!
You know, sun shines to lure you outside, then the rain shows up to chase you back undercover!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sunny here! But, it's suppose to rain later.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sunny NOW!
> They are calling for showers!
> You know, sun shines to lure you outside, then the rain shows up to chase you back undercover!
Click to expand...

How true, how true!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Who's Jay?

To thewife:

I wish I had geese to do that.  My family used to use pigs, but then we had a pigweed infestation and it poisoned them.  We haven't dared to do it since.

What else are geese good for?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Jay is the heifer that had her calf almost a couple of weeks ago now. She went down last week and blood work determined her muscle enzymes were high meaning a muscle injury. She gave up the fight to live and died last night.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Jay is the heifer that had her calf almost a couple of weeks ago now. She went down last week and blood work determined her muscle enzymes were high meaning a muscle injury. She gave up the fight to live and died last night.


Oh, gosh!    So sorry!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay is the heifer that had her calf almost a couple of weeks ago now. She went down last week and blood work determined her muscle enzymes were high meaning a muscle injury. She gave up the fight to live and died last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, gosh!    So sorry!
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

I think I have finally lost it!
I was given a choice.
Help the boy lift giant 2 X somethings for the loft or watch the nephews kid! 
Yea, I choose the kid
I have been listening to the kids fave TV show, not impressed!
So far I have learned, you can't keep cows as pets and we should all be happy to have coyotes as neighbors?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I think I have finally lost it!
> I was given a choice.
> Help the boy lift giant 2 X somethings for the loft or watch the nephews kid!
> Yea, I choose the kid
> I have been listening to the kids fave TV show, not impressed!
> So far I have learned, you can't keep cows as pets and we should all be happy to have coyotes as neighbors?


WHAT in the world is he watching? It sure doesn't sound good to me!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have finally lost it!
> I was given a choice.
> Help the boy lift giant 2 X somethings for the loft or watch the nephews kid!
> Yea, I choose the kid
> I have been listening to the kids fave TV show, not impressed!
> So far I have learned, you can't keep cows as pets and we should all be happy to have coyotes as neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT in the world is he watching? It sure doesn't sound good to me!
Click to expand...

I don't know what it was?
Some kids show!

The good things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!
The bad things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have finally lost it!
> I was given a choice.
> Help the boy lift giant 2 X somethings for the loft or watch the nephews kid!
> Yea, I choose the kid
> I have been listening to the kids fave TV show, not impressed!
> So far I have learned, you can't keep cows as pets and we should all be happy to have coyotes as neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT in the world is he watching? It sure doesn't sound good to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know what it was?
> Some kids show!
> 
> The good things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!
> The bad things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!
Click to expand...

You can't have it both ways!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT in the world is he watching? It sure doesn't sound good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it was?
> Some kids show!
> 
> The good things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!
> The bad things is, the kid is too busy wandering around my house trying to find things to play with instead of watching the TV!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't have it both ways!
Click to expand...

No, but I just had to try!

He wasn't too bad! Would have been nice if I could have taken him outside and let him work off some of that energy!
Got my nap and now I guess I should go feed the masses? 
Maybe wander over and see what the boys call, "my skeleton loft"!


----------



## wynedot55

well you got the short end of the stick babysitting.but you didnt have to lift the 2 bys.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went fishing tonight. We just shore fish. DH caught 3 fish, kept 2. Kute Kitten caught 1 fish, kept it. Kute Kitten helped clean the fish and DH went to do something else? I didn't catch them! We scaled them and gutted them and left them for DH to finish!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Went fishing tonight. We just shore fish. DH caught 3 fish, kept 2. Kute Kitten caught 1 fish, kept it. Kute Kitten helped clean the fish and DH went to do something else? I didn't catch them! We scaled them and gutted them and left them for DH to finish!


Cool! 
What kind of fish did they catch?

I checked out my soon new to be loft and counted my chicks!
11 of the 12 eggs hatched! Won't Hubby be pleased?(not)

GrassFarmerGalloway, 
My geese do a good job of keeping the parts of the yard down, that no one want to mow!
I also enjoyed watching my step brats freak out when they were  out, but my Bernie dog has learned to protect people from them, no fun anymore!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went fishing tonight. We just shore fish. DH caught 3 fish, kept 2. Kute Kitten caught 1 fish, kept it. Kute Kitten helped clean the fish and DH went to do something else? I didn't catch them! We scaled them and gutted them and left them for DH to finish!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> What kind of fish did they catch?
> blue gill
> 
> I checked out my soon new to be loft and counted my chicks!
> 11 of the 12 eggs hatched! Won't Hubby be pleased?(not)
> YEAH! She was covering a lot of eggs! I hope I get that kind of hatch rate this time!
> 
> GrassFarmerGalloway,
> My geese do a good job of keeping the parts of the yard down, that no one want to mow!
> I also enjoyed watching my step brats freak out when they were  out, but my Bernie dog has learned to protect people from them, no fun anymore!
Click to expand...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Yesterday me and Mom went on a greenhouse Mother's Day shopping spree, visiting some greenhouses around the countryside.  We found that the plants there seem to be better than the ones in town!

Took some pictures too yesterday and today.  Dunno when I'll upload them, maybe tomorrow if I'm still awake from work.  The grass is really coming up now, btw, and the leaves are just starting to pop out.

Oh and Mom had a run-in with a skunk last night.  Scared the daylights out of her when she found the little guy in the garage.     Nothing bad happened, just she decided to move the cat food station to the more secure quanset instead of the easily-accessible-by-wildlife-and-feral-cats garage.  So far so good.


----------



## wynedot55

skunks in garages are no fun.we had a skunk hide in the garage.an come out an eat the dogs food.took a few days to find an kill him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Skunks are no fun! We had one here awhile ago that would spray while I was out doing morning chores. I have no idea what was making it spray or where is was except it wasn't a strong enough smell to be around the buildings. I always worried that it would come up by the buildings and I would be the one that scared it by coming around the corner in the dark or something similar.

We got chores and milking done, I made DH's breakfast and had enough pancake mix for Kute Kitten's breakfast. Asked DH if he could manage to make her breakfast and when he said yes, I headed out to disk. I got in just short of an hour before I had to quit.


----------



## wynedot55

you mean its dry enough to disk the field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, but they are calling more rain for tonight and into tomorrow so then it will be put disking on hold again. This clay takes more time to dry out than alot of other soils. The 3 tenths we had overnight Friday night through things off all weeked for disking--after all the rain such a short time ago it's touchy yet. DH tried to plow over the weekend and was just spinning to much. I have the field disk over just short of 2 times. We'll disk it once more and then drag and seed down.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Looks like a beautiful day, if your a fish!
I have to go out there and do some pen repair so I can move the chicks! Of course all the repairs will put me out in the rain!

My dogs love skunks! If they can't get to it and bring it too me, they will show where it is, so I can can help them get it! Hubby gets a little crabby when I shoot them under or near his shop.


----------



## Thewife

Guess what I did!


----------



## wynedot55

killed some skunks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope you didn't get sprayed!


----------



## Thewife

Nope, no skunks!
I got the top of the quilt done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Nope, no skunks!
> I got the top of the quilt done!


It's a good thing I'm sitting down! Let me get over the shock!

  :bun     :bun


----------



## wynedot55

now that is a goodthing.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no skunks!
> I got the top of the quilt done!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I'm sitting down! Let me get over the shock!
> 
> :bun     :bun
Click to expand...

Now I have to go into the room of no return and dig up some batting! That might take longer than making the top did!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no skunks!
> I got the top of the quilt done!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I'm sitting down! Let me get over the shock!
> 
> :bun     :bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I have to go into the room of no return and dig up some batting! That might take longer than making the top did!
Click to expand...

The kid will be graduating from college before she gets the batting out!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing I'm sitting down! Let me get over the shock!
> 
> :bun     :bun
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to go into the room of no return and dig up some batting! That might take longer than making the top did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The kid will be graduating from college before she gets the batting out!
Click to expand...

Naw, since I realized waiting for some one to come along and post picures of baby Beefmasters was a waste of my time, and it will probably never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever  happen, I will get the quilt done!
(at least before the kid starts school)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Good evening! I hope it's warm there, because boy oh boy is it COLD!!  It was a friggin blizzard ALL DAY today!  Yes, SNOW!!!   My feet are getting really cold just thinking about it!  It's down to -3 Celcius right now!  TOO COLD!!  Sure hope tomorrow is better...

I came home late this evening cause I was helping dehorn a Shorthorn heifer after the clinic's closing time.  Anyone ever cauterized an animal's horns inside a building?  The smell sure stays for a while.  Even after doing a good pressure wash of the area. LOL.

I also had a chance to help with vaccinating some Basset Hound puppies.  God they were cute!!

I think that skunk was just passing through; sure smelt something yesterday out by the quanset, but no sign of a skunk.  Since Mom locked out the garage door to all four-legged beings including birds (but not bugs), I think the skunk decided it wasn't welcome anymore and decided to leave. Sure hope so!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

YIKES! Don't send that weather south, send it north, PLEASE!

Yes, I have cauterized horns inside a building, with doors open. It stinks and it lingers. 

I hope the skunk has passed through and you have no need to worry about the critter again!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Yikes!    WRB, I was thinking about moving to Alaska when I grow up, now I think I'm going to stay RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH got home at 11:30 yesterday morning. We had a quick lunch and headed out to the field. We got it seeded down and just in time! :bun It started raining last night and is still raining.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

That's not fun.

We've had a series of sunny days.  Things are going to get dry soon again.  We need the rain!

I was just out in the pastures:  Good news:  Faith does not have mastitis.  She's just got a lopsided udder with two VERY full teats.

I think it was because she was grazing on the spring lush growth.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Thank goodness the does not have mastitis.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> That's not fun.
> 
> We've had a series of sunny days.  Things are going to get dry soon again.  We need the rain!
> 
> I was just out in the pastures:  Good news:  Faith does not have mastitis.  She's just got a lopsided udder with two VERY full teats.
> 
> I think it was because she was grazing on the spring lush growth.


Yea! :bun


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fun.
> 
> We've had a series of sunny days.  Things are going to get dry soon again.  We need the rain!
> 
> I was just out in the pastures:  Good news:  Faith does not have mastitis.  She's just got a lopsided udder with two VERY full teats.
> 
> I think it was because she was grazing on the spring lush growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea! :bun
Click to expand...

That's what I say!

Also, little Charlie Brown is the most amazing calf I have ever seen.  You know how most calves stay hunched over for the first couple days after birth, 'cuz they spent nine months in fetal position.  Little peppermint paddy was standing straight and tall within hours of his birth.  That's what I call a nice calf!  I'm sure it has something to do with being born on fresh grass and in mild weather instead of in the dead of winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Charlie Brown, Peppermint Paddy????? I'm confused. Is Peppermint Paddy the dam?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Charlie Brown, Peppermint Paddy????? I'm confused. Is Peppermint Paddy the dam?




No, peppermint paddy is his nickname.  Sorry, that was confusing...  You know, Charlie Brown from Peanuts has a few nicknames, peppermint paddy, chuck, etc...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Brown, Peppermint Paddy????? I'm confused. Is Peppermint Paddy the dam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, peppermint paddy is his nickname.  Sorry, that was confusing...  You know, Charlie Brown from Peanuts has a few nicknames, peppermint paddy, chuck, etc...
Click to expand...

Peppermint Paddy is a girl on Peanuts.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Brown, Peppermint Paddy????? I'm confused. Is Peppermint Paddy the dam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, peppermint paddy is his nickname.  Sorry, that was confusing...  You know, Charlie Brown from Peanuts has a few nicknames, peppermint paddy, chuck, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peppermint Paddy is a girl on Peanuts.
Click to expand...

:/  Well, my mom called him that, I'll go blame her for her lack of Peanuts knowledge and passing it on to her daughter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassFarmerGalloway said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, peppermint paddy is his nickname.  Sorry, that was confusing...  You know, Charlie Brown from Peanuts has a few nicknames, peppermint paddy, chuck, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> Peppermint Paddy is a girl on Peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/  Well, my mom called him that, I'll go blame her for her lack of Peanuts knowledge and passing it on to her daughter.
Click to expand...

Peanuts is a good show. You should see if your library has some of their videos and check them out. Never to old for Peanuts!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Will do!

Anyway, whadaya think about Charlie's straight back?  Is that normal?  Is my theory correct?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've noticed that when it's cold out they hunch more the first few days--probably trying to get warm, what a change and shock it has to be. But, if it's nice out they are straight backed and running around in no time.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Uploading pictures of little Charlie Brown...


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway




----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ohhhhh, he is cute! Will he stay that color or change to the black and white I'm more used to seeing?


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

No, he will stay like that for the rest of his life (mind you, he will still get bigger ).  He may lighten in color a little bit, but he'll stay brown.  Brown, referred to as dun in Beltie lingo, is a recessive gene.  Dun animals dress out better than black ones.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> No, he will stay like that for the rest of his life (mind you, he will still get bigger ).  He may lighten in color a little bit, but he'll stay brown.  Brown, referred to as dun in Beltie lingo, is a recessive gene.  Dun animals dress out better than black ones.


I guess that's what brown can do for you


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

g2g, breakfast...  school...  farm chores...


----------



## wynedot55

man i missed alot.dehorning an carterizing does stink bigtime.but you get used to it.an blizzard in may no wonder your freezing.kitty it feels good to get the ground planted.an that calf is way to cute.gonna be a long day.have a meeting today with the pipeline people.so its gonna be a long day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Something wiped out another duck nest last night, I don't know if it's cats, dogs or something the dogs don't know they can "deal with". I still have all the goose eggs that didn't hatch, so I am going to try to set some live traps today.

GrassFarmerGalloway, that calf is way too cute! 

Kitty, glad your getting your field work done! I want to get out there and get started on some of mine, but latest rains we've been having are not helping much!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The rains here have brought all fieldwork to a complete halt. We went to town to do grocery shopping and it's wet out.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The rains here have brought all fieldwork to a complete halt. We went to town to do grocery shopping and it's wet out.


Rains have forced me to find batting!
I have the quilt pretty much pinned together!

Now I need to go get some yarn to tie it up! 
Can't open the gate, guess it will never get done!


----------



## wynedot55

its no fun when the rain stops the fieldwork.im tired of meeting with the pipeline people.they did agree to build pastures to hold the cows.so they can lay the pipeline.we told them we wanted double their offer.so its a wait an see game now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rains here have brought all fieldwork to a complete halt. We went to town to do grocery shopping and it's wet out.
> 
> 
> 
> Rains have forced me to find batting!
> I have the quilt pretty much pinned together!
> 
> Now I need to go get some yarn to tie it up!
> Can't open the gate, guess it will never get done!
Click to expand...

Do you have cotton crochet thread? That is what I use.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its no fun when the rain stops the fieldwork.im tired of meeting with the pipeline people.they did agree to build pastures to hold the cows.so they can lay the pipeline.we told them we wanted double their offer.so its a wait an see game now.


I hope they will nogeciate up.


----------



## wynedot55

oh im sure they will.because we told them that we had figured it by the foot an came up with $102,000 plus damages.they will come up a pretty good bit.an then pay for replanting 20acs of coastal.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rains here have brought all fieldwork to a complete halt. We went to town to do grocery shopping and it's wet out.
> 
> 
> 
> Rains have forced me to find batting!
> I have the quilt pretty much pinned together!
> 
> Now I need to go get some yarn to tie it up!
> Can't open the gate, guess it will never get done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have cotton crochet thread? That is what I use.
Click to expand...

Truth is, I could not come up with the words crochet or embroidery, so I said yarn! Nope don't have any!
I will send the boy to get some tomorrow, if he doesn't have to work!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Did some gardening myself today.  Fertilized the herb garden and weeded DM's flower bed.  Also:  Saved garden from peppermint takeover.  (If you have uncaged peppermint, GET RID OF IT BEFORE IT TAKES OVER!!!  It is a PAIN!)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Oi was today fun.  Had to help with doing BSE's on six bulls (a few Red Angus, but mostly purebred traditional-coloured Simmentals) today; and that wasn't just standing by and watching!  And right at the end of the day, last bull to go out was staggering around a bit because the headgate was too tight in his neck (headgate was adjusted as far apart as possible), knocked against one of the kennels in the back and lo and behold that had enough force to pop the gate open and a reg. sized poodle escaped on us, scared all to heck.  A couple boys working for the vet were soo close to catching the pup but it got away, ran across the highway, and took off up the highway for a half mile before it ran into the feild.  We lost sight of it after an hour of driving around and searching (careful not to drive on any seeded feilds).  So either the coyotes will get it or it'll just hole up in the bush until it gets too hungry to want to wait.  The vet had to abandon the search after a bit because he got called back to help kid a nanny goat; the kids are way cuter in real life than seeing them on TV or in a picture!

And that's the most exciting things that happened today.


----------



## m.holloway

Good Morning everyone !!
How was everyone's weekend? I had a great one. The kids came over on Sat. and we ordered Pizza and played cards. Sunday hubby and I did yard work. Monday we planed on resting, But that went out the door. We had a sunny day, so I did 3 loads of wash. While I was bringing them off the line I notice Reba was mooing alot. Sara-lu started that morning. I told hubby I think she's in heat and looking for a bull. Well back to Reba. I stoped getting the clothes and walked out to where Reba was,Yep Sara-lu was thur the fence, at the end of the yard of the people that live behind us and trying to get thur that fence. WE found the broken fence and got Sara-lu back. It took the rest of the afternoon to fix it. And then my hubby went to the feed store to get another bale of hay. Cause while we were out there, the grass was so dry that I know that they can't graze on it. He was so sweet, He thinks that's why Sara-lu broke out. The grass was greener on the other feild.Anyway he came home with 3x3x8 compress bale. He told me that they said it was Orchard hay? Some kind of alfaph mix. It was for horse, but it got to old for them so they told hubby it was good for cows? And since we have noway to put it under the shed we had to put it out in the feild, Then it decide to rain, I covered it with plywood and the next day we drag it with the truck under the barn so it won't get wet. But the cows have it 24/7 I hope that isn't bad. And last I blanched and put up the veggs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That hay sounds just fine. Horses are touchier on the hay than cattle.

Vegs. look good!


----------



## m.holloway

With all that hay, should I cut back on the grains, I have been feeding up to 10 pd a day each, Should I just give them 1 scoop in moring and 1 at night each?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mare,
We just discussed this. You can cut them back to 6-8 lbs a day. Where ever in there you are comfortable with.


----------



## m.holloway

ok great. thanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> ok great. thanks


You're welcome. Just watch and see how they are doing when you cut them back. Make sure they keep growing good and don't loose weight.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Another nasty day!
Going to try to make Hubby a new quad seat cover! Hopefully there is enough of the old one left to make a pattern!

Oh, your gonna love this!
A friends daugher had a baby awhile back, she is 1 of the many I would like to make a quilt for! I just found out, her other daughter is pregnant!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I think you had better get cranking those baby quilts out!

I'm moving slow this morning. Peanut broke down last night, at bedtime, over the lose of her bunny, Frosting. It was quarter to 11 before I got her to settle down and go to sleep. 4 comes awfully ealy when you get to bed that late!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I think you had better get cranking those baby quilts out!
> 
> I'm moving slow this morning. Peanut broke down last night, at bedtime, over the lose of her bunny, Frosting. It was quarter to 11 before I got her to settle down and go to sleep. 4 comes awfully ealy when you get to bed that late!


No, all these girls should quit cranking out babies!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you had better get cranking those baby quilts out!
> 
> I'm moving slow this morning. Peanut broke down last night, at bedtime, over the lose of her bunny, Frosting. It was quarter to 11 before I got her to settle down and go to sleep. 4 comes awfully ealy when you get to bed that late!
> 
> 
> 
> No, all these girls should quit cranking out babies!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

hope miss peanut is feeling alot better this morning.she just had a delayed reaction to loosing her bunny.im tired today.but i still have all my work todo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's real touchy today but, I think it's due to lack of sleep. Just don't look at her wrong or anything and it's fine. In otherwords, it's like walking on glass because you don't know what will set her off.


----------



## Thewife

Quad seat is covered!
It didn't turn out too bad, considering what I had to go by to make a pattern was crumbling in my hands as I worked!
No more riding around on a soaked sponge, ending with a soaked behind!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

What's wrong with Miss Peanut?  I missed something.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Quad seat is covered!
> It didn't turn out too bad, considering what I had to go by to make a pattern was crumbling in my hands as I worked!
> No more riding around on a soaked sponge, ending with a soaked behind!


:bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Miss Peanut?  I missed something.





			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm moving slow this morning. Peanut broke down last night, at bedtime, over the lose of her bunny, Frosting. It was quarter to 11 before I got her to settle down and go to sleep. 4 comes awfully ealy when you get to bed that late!


----------



## wynedot55

hope she is feeling better in the morning.mom is griping because im going to look at the sale cattle tomorrow.an she doesnt want to go.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope she is feeling better in the morning.mom is griping because im going to look at the sale cattle tomorrow.an she doesnt want to go.


I thought she didn't want you to buy any new cattle?
Leave her home!


----------



## wynedot55

im not going to buy any.she just hates that i go an spends hours looking at them.an then spend hours at the sale.be hard for me to go since i dont drive.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Awww...  Give miss peanut a great big  from me, and whatever killed Frosting .


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Awww...  Give miss peanut a great big  from me, and whatever killed Frosting .


I will. It was one of our big tom cats that I found with her. She had broken out of their run.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Gosh.  It's really hard when it's your own pet...  I feel for you all.


----------



## wynedot55

well im up an going.trying to decide if i want to go look at the cows today or wait till tomorrow morning.talked to friend of mine last nite.an he said he was going to try tobe at the sale.he still has those 23 heifers.so i doubt if he will be buying any cows.now he might buy a bull or 3.


----------



## m.holloway

Good moring everyone. I just got done reading all the threads. It seems like the full moon is still over us. Hope that today has better news with everyone. I'm at the shop today my hubby had to go to the doc. He said he's fianlly tried of the pain in his upper stomach. I think it's stress. Because the shop is still holding it's own but not helping at the home front. I keep telling him that we'll be fine. Our garden is doing well and and the 3 chickens are laying good for now. So we won't strave with that. And I make bread so we fine!!!!! Going to the feed store for more feed for the cows. Our rain started so that will help. Otherwise we are in the same boat as everyone.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's not supposed to rain today!
Hoping to get back into the garden!
Maybe lock up some hens so we have eggs instead of chicks?
Maybe pick up all of Bruisers treasures so Hubby can mow the lawn?
Maybe fix the fence so I can move the geese?
Maybe start a fire in the chicken coup?
Maybe just take a nap, cause I am worn out just thinking of all the maybes!



I think somebody should go to the sale and buy some new critters!
Well maybe not, "HE" would post picutures of them anyway!
Never mind!


----------



## wynedot55

i really need a squeeze chute an scales.but that money went in my mouth.i think i have 14 beefmasters right now.pretty good for 3yrs.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i really need a squeeze chute an scales.but that money went in my mouth.i think i have 14 beefmasters right now.pretty good for 3yrs.


Since I have to settle with what little Brahma blood I have left, and I have 19 of them(I think), you need to 5 more Beefmasters!

I could use a squeeze chute with scales too, but that sounds way too "practical"!
Practical is boring!


----------



## wynedot55

like cows a squeeze chute can be lots of fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> like cows a squeeze chute can be lots of fun.


I would imagine trying to get the cows into the squeeze chute would be lots of fun--not! 

We had Storyhour this morning. It was the last one for this school year. There will be a summer program that the girls and I will go to. We also had 4k orientation. Peanut didn't want to go but, I said that we had to get ready for storyhour and go so she got ready. I drove to school first. She didn't want to go into the classroom when we got there but, then when it came time to leave she didn't want to.  Silly, silly Peanut.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> like cows a squeeze chute can be lots of fun.


I only use my squeeze chute if I reeeally have too!  
I would like to be able to weigh the critters.

Kitty, is it already time for school to end for summer!


Garlic bed is weeded and almost fenced!
Need to mow the pathways, but I think I will let the boy do that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten gets done June 9th. Storyhour only went through today as we met twice a month and is for kids ages 3-4k. Although younger siblings are welcome too.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten gets done June 9th. Storyhour only went through today as we met twice a month and is for kids ages 3-4k. Although younger siblings are welcome too.


June9th!
That's our anniversary!
I'm gonna have to start giving Hubby my "I want" list!
If I make the list long enough, I might get the pipes I need to fix the gutter drain!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten gets done June 9th. Storyhour only went through today as we met twice a month and is for kids ages 3-4k. Although younger siblings are welcome too.
> 
> 
> 
> June9th!
> That's our anniversary!
> I'm gonna have to start giving Hubby my "I want" list!
> If I make the list long enough, I might get the pipes I need to fix the gutter drain!
Click to expand...

Good luck!


----------



## wynedot55

made a fast trip to look at the sale cows for tomorrow.the herd that supposed to sell out wasnt there.an the bull i wanted to look at was to big to run on 170ac pasture full of cows.look like he would blow out fast.there was only 4 pairs an 1 bred heifer i liked.so may not even go the sale since  i cant buy anything.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> made a fast trip to look at the sale cows for tomorrow.the herd that supposed to sell out wasnt there.an the bull i wanted to look at was to big to run on 170ac pasture full of cows.look like he would blow out fast.there was only 4 pairs an 1 bred heifer i liked.so may not even go the sale since  i cant buy anything.


Well we all know your not going to post pictures anyway, so you might as well not go to the sale!


Fish pond is clean!
(as clean as I could get it without killing the fish)


----------



## Kute Kitten

thewife said:
			
		

> Fish pond is clean!
> (as clean as I could get it without killing the fish)


What do you mean without killing the fish?


----------



## Thewife

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish pond is clean!
> (as clean as I could get it without killing the fish)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean without killing the fish?
Click to expand...

Too get the pond REEEAAALLLY clean, I would have had to taken the fish out and drained the whole pond.
The water would have been way too cold for them after I refilled the pond!


Morning everybody!

Not having a good morning! Since this is a family board, figured I better keep my thoughts to myself!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, oh! That is a bad morning! 

We've been trying to clean house. I have yelled at the girls to get picking up their toys that I'm sick of this battle today. They are both now picking up because they don't want me to pick up. The toys will go into the garbage if I do it.


----------



## wynedot55

come on kitty you wasnt gonna chunk their toys.i spent the day at the beefmaster sale.it was a real good sale.my hauler was shocked that i didnt need him today.he figured id come home with some today.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Oh, oh! That is a bad morning!
> 
> We've been trying to clean house. I have yelled at the girls to get picking up their toys that I'm sick of this battle today. They are both now picking up because they don't want me to pick up. The toys will go into the garbage if I do it.


Think you people have had a bad morning?  I got attacked by a dog today.


----------



## Thewife

Well here's my day!
Hubby *was* going to work on the loft, I *was* going to plant the garden!!
He wanted up at 6, I was up at 6, he slept til 7!
At 8, he decided to change his plans!
He decided he'd send the boy on his errands, I was too make a stew?
He left to work on the loft, I thawed, peeled and stirred!
Just as I finished getting the stew going and should have been able to start planting, nephews wife showed up, with my 8 yr old neice! If you don't believe in spanking, I'll bet 5 minutes with this little demon would change your mind!
Finally ditched them, just got started in the garden, and Hubby wanted lunch!
Just finished making his lunch, friends from out of town showed up!
Just as they left, nephew showed up ready to get back to work o the loft! Now I am stuck with the nephews 2yr old and the 8 year old that needs an attitude adjustment!
Needless to say, I didn't get a seed planted!
Oh, and one of my baby gooses died?

Oh, I had just mentioned to Hubby the other night, I wanted to order some Jersey Black giant eggs, to hatch? Our friends had just happened to come from the local bird auction and happened to pick few chicks up? So they gave me a few Jersey black giant chicks?


----------



## Thewife

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, oh! That is a bad morning!
> 
> We've been trying to clean house. I have yelled at the girls to get picking up their toys that I'm sick of this battle today. They are both now picking up because they don't want me to pick up. The toys will go into the garbage if I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Think you people have had a bad morning?  I got attacked by a dog today.
Click to expand...

Are you OK?


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that every1 is having a bad day.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Well I sure as heck wasn't havin a bad day! 

Here's what I did today:


-Soon as I got to the clinic I work at I had to go with the vet up north to the northern clinic of his.  Arrived at work at 8:30 am, left at 8:45 am, gased up in town then headed north.

- Arrived at Fawcett clinic in a hurry b/c he had to do a C-section on an Angus cow.  Apparently it wasn't necessary because the calf was 4 or 5 days dead and rotted in the cow, so the vet told the client to take her out and put a bullet in her, there was nothing he could do to save her or her already-dead calf.  The reason the vet didn't do anything was that the toxins that were already building up to such levels in the cow would be released if he opened her up, released into the cow which would kill her in a matter of 10 to 20 minutes after the surgery was performed.  So all that effort to save the cow would be absolutely worthless, because it wouldn't be saving the cow at all; quite the opposite, actually.

-Cow gone, had to run off again north-west of Fawcett to a farm that had a calf in need of a cast being cut off his leg.  The little booger was fun to try to get in the barn, plus keep steady on the square bale.  Got the job done though.

- Back to the Fawcett clinic again to look at a kitty that had been welping or kittening or whatever the term is for a couple days, and had a couple little munchkins by her side already.  Had to take a couple X-rays, then spay her because the fetuses inside her would already be dead anyway and she wasn't really doing any labour to try to get them out.  

-Out on call again, this time to a farm north east of Fawcett with a cow that had a uterine prolapse.  I had to get down and dirty out in the middle of the pasture with the vet and the two owners to help get the insde-out uterus back in again.  At least the uterine prolapse was fresh, from just this morning, with a wet calf out in the dirt waiting for momma to lick him clean.

-And back yet again to the clinic.  A matted-up Sheltie cross pup that had been mauled had to get a few stitches in some bite-wounds plus get a good shave.  

-Couple of Giant Schnauzers had to come in to get porcupine quills taken out.

-Back at the main clinic (south of Fawcett) again at 3:20 pm to a bunch of clients waiting since this morning to be served.  Had to do another X-ray then with a kitty that was teething, then do some sweeping and feed the cats upstairs while the vet was attending to more clients with vaccinations and other things with their pets that needed to be done.

-Took out a few kits out of the truck to be organized and cleaned out.  By the time I finished it was 6:22 pm and past my time to get home.

I was so busy today we didn't even have time for lunch, just a stop at the Jarvie General Store on our way up to Fawcett to get some ice cream.  I sure was glad to get home to a good meal, and now I'm really feeling tired.  Think I'll sleep in tomorrow morning...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GFG--I hope you are fine!  

wynedot--If I wasn't ready to throw the toys out they wouldn't have been picking up. Believe me, when I say the toys are going, if I have to pick them up, they are going! I wouldn't put them in the garbage though but, donate them.

thewife-- and our DHs wonder why we get nothing done! 

WRB--What a busy day!

_I almost forgot! We went and played cards tonight with BIL and wife. I WON!! :bun  That doesn't happen to often. _


----------



## Thewife

_thewife-- and our DHs wonder why we get nothing done!_
After today, I don't think he will accuse me of not getting anything done for a long, long. long time!

They did get most of the loft sheeted and started the cat walk! I'm also getting a bridge from one loft to the other!

Congrats on the win Kitty!

WRB, sounds like a very busy, but interesting day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It only 31F here this morning! But, the sun is shinning and the strong winds we had yesterday have died down.


----------



## m.holloway

Good Morning!!

Seem likes everyone is busy! And had good and bad yesterday. I have to say My was good. Went shopping with my friend for a fancy dress and found on at the second store. A great buy! $10.00 dollars. And it fit perfect!! After that I went to walmart, got some stuff $40.00 dollars later I heading homw. My daugther came over did some more on the dress. She left to get the house ready for the party, I sewed alittle more and then it was time to feed the funny farm put up what needed to be locked up and off to the party at my daughter's house. Got home about 10:30 pm My middle son brought his kids over cause he has a charter this moring. So this morning I'll do some more strawberry's, clean out rabbit cage and make Sunday dinner. After that I'll call it a day. How is everyone day going out there????


----------



## wynedot55

i think ive got a slow day except for my work.but we will see what happens.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

It's supposed to reach 77 today, way to hot for me!
HOPEFULLY going to spend the day in the garden, after I do something about my kitchen! Between the loft crew and the kids, I don't think I have any clean dishes left!
And, if you hear a scream in the distance, it just means I ended up with the kids again!


----------



## wynedot55

go lock the kids in smokeys old pen.they cant get into anything there.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> go lock the kids in smokeys old pen.they cant get into anything there.


I thought I could just let the 2yr old play in the dogs wading pool, in the garden! The 8yr old, can spend her day on a tall stump in the goose pen!
(Don't bother calling the authorities, it's just a thought! I would not do that to my geese!)


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe you wont have to babysitt.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well maybe you wont have to babysitt.


Didn't have to babysit, but the nephew showed up with the creatures in tow!
The 2 yr old had a blast in the pool!
The 8 yr old got mad because I would not stop what I was doing and go get her some flower seeds? She didn't like me teaching the 2yr old how to splash her either!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What a day! One of the great nieces graduated yesterday and her party was this afternoon. Her grandparents had her alot through her growingup years and we are close to them as well as her. It's hard to believe she has graduated. She also turned 18 the beginning of the month. 

Then we came home and DH helped get cows in. While Kute Kitten did chores (cows were fed heavy this morning so they had enough for tonight too) I did milking and DH was going to plow. He made one round and the sway bar link broke on the tractor. He took that tractor off and put on a different one. That tractor made one round and the water pump went. So he spent the rest of the night taking things apart. 

The second tractor was the one I was disking with the other day. He wanted to know how the temp gauge was then. It was fine.


----------



## Nifty

I want a tractor!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nifty said:
			
		

> I want a tractor!!!


What kind and size?


----------



## wynedot55

doggone kitty how much more stuff is gonna tear up fore yall get the fieldwork done.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> doggone kitty how much more stuff is gonna tear up fore yall get the fieldwork done.


Who knows?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's been such a crazy day that I forgot to say we had a new calf today! It's a bull. I will take and post pics on my thread tomorrow.


----------



## Nifty

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Nifty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a tractor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind and size?
Click to expand...

Tiny so I can actually use it on my small bit o land but still claim I have a tractor.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nifty said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nifty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a tractor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What kind and size?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tiny so I can actually use it on my small bit o land but still claim I have a tractor.
Click to expand...

 If you're serious I would recommend using Tractordata.com to research different tractors.


----------



## Thewife

Well the garden is pretty much planted! Hopefully I planted enough to keep the slugs happy!
Hubby is out mowing the yard for the first time this spring! Hopefully I picked up all the rocks and dog treasures and none of them are going to come flying through the windows!

Kitty, what fun would we have if things didn't break down! 
The new loft opens up more space for Hubby to work on equipment! He says that is no reason for me to break things?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hmmmm, I thought things broke from use not because we purposely broke them. Gee Wiz, like we don't have enough work to do without adding that to it.


----------



## wynedot55

well ive already got work todo this morning.the dang goat is loose so ill have to catch him pretty quick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well ive already got work todo this morning.the dang goat is loose so ill have to catch him pretty quick.


Maybe there are others here that have the same problem--over in goats. How do you lock that critter up? I know they are hard to keep penned and eat just about everything so, how do you keep them locked up?


----------



## wynedot55

is that a hint to post in the goats.


----------



## GrassFarmer

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> is that a hint to post in the goats.


Just read this thread and was thinking that.  ^^


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmer said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a hint to post in the goats.
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this thread and was thinking that.  ^^
Click to expand...

 It won't hurt to diversify. You and that goat go round and round why not see if someone has some suggestions you can use.


----------



## wynedot55

well that beeping goat has caused meny fights round here thats for sure.he flinchs wrong an i blow up.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

The microwave clock said 5:05 when I got up this morning, so I figured I'd make my coffee and wake up! 
When I could finally focus, it was barely after 4?
I'm thinking a couple of blind as bats old pollocks were messing with the microwave timer last night, without their glasses on and maybe hit a button they should not have?
I could have used more sleep!


----------



## wynedot55

your up so you might as well start the day.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning
> 
> The microwave clock said 5:05 when I got up this morning, so I figured I'd make my coffee and wake up!
> When I could finally focus, it was barely after 4?
> I'm thinking a couple of blind as bats old pollocks were messing with the microwave timer last night, without their glasses on and maybe hit a button they should not have?
> I could have used more sleep!


What's wrong with getting up at 4? 

wynedot's right, you're up so you might as well start your day.


----------



## m.holloway

Hello everyone!

Well we had rain last night and this moring it's a come and go thing. So nice to see the rain!!!!!!!  That might mean I won't have to buy another role till fall, I think. I had my freinds birthday party yesterday it turn out great. So I think she had a great time. This moring I just feel like laying around. That's what bad about rainy days. Whats up with you guys????


----------



## Farmer Kitty

:bun I'm glad you're finally getting rain! Hopefully, you get enough to help get things greening up again. 

As for what I'm doing today, I have laundry to do, chicks to move, a calf pic to take. and a number of other things to do. DH is off work today for a doctor appointment so he will be home later. He also took Peanut with her.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> The microwave clock said 5:05 when I got up this morning, so I figured I'd make my coffee and wake up!
> When I could finally focus, it was barely after 4?
> I'm thinking a couple of blind as bats old pollocks were messing with the microwave timer last night, without their glasses on and maybe hit a button they should not have?
> I could have used more sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with getting up at 4?
> 
> wynedot's right, you're up so you might as well start your day.
Click to expand...

I was up til midnight last night, I don't do well on 4 hours of sleep!

I have to stay up, my aunt and uncle are down at dads, he's gonna call when they wake up, so I can go visit.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> The microwave clock said 5:05 when I got up this morning, so I figured I'd make my coffee and wake up!
> When I could finally focus, it was barely after 4?
> I'm thinking a couple of blind as bats old pollocks were messing with the microwave timer last night, without their glasses on and maybe hit a button they should not have?
> I could have used more sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with getting up at 4?
> 
> wynedot's right, you're up so you might as well start your day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was up til midnight last night, I don't do well on 4 hours of sleep!
> 
> I have to stay up, my aunt and uncle are down at dads, he's gonna call when they wake up, so I can go visit.
Click to expand...

You are right, 4 hours of sleep just isn't enough. I've been getting 6 hours and that's about as low as I care to go.


----------



## m.holloway

Hey My hubby went to the doc too! He went back to see if his blood work is in. They put him on bp meds and acid reflex med too!! He's really stress out about the shop. But I keep telling him we'll be ok. I don't know why some men are so up on that!!!!!! If we have to live in a tent so what!!!! Home is not always made of sticks and stone's. Home to me is when your heart feel's safe and happy with who you are with. Not what you have in things and stuff. oh well ! I guess it a MAN thing!!!


----------



## wynedot55

i bet miss peanut is glad she can spend the day with dad.speaking of rain its finally drying up here.wont be much longer then its hay baling time.


----------



## PattiXmas

I went with hubby to pick the kids up from school this afternoon.  We took our three boston terriers (Mac, Kipp and Herbie) with us.  We stopped off to do the chores and put the animals away for the night.  We have limited the pups time out there with the goats, ducks and chicks because we don't want them to try and eat them.  Well, all three pups surprised me.  Herbie just wanted to find nanny berries, hubby had Kippy on her leash - she LOVES poop, and Mac actually helped my son "herd" the animals back into their pens.  I think I might have the first herding boston!!  My son is excited about this!  Mac is such a smart, good dog!  He is 5 now and we tried weight pulling with him 3 years ago.  At that time, Mac weighed 13 pounds and pulled 155 pounds first time out!  I love my Boston!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you have some good dogs there.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Sounds like a cool bunch of dogs!

I had my first brat with onions today. I never liked onions, but I think I changed my mind.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Sounds like a cool bunch of dogs!
> 
> I had my first brat with onions today. I never liked onions, but I think I changed my mind.


She hated onions!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cool bunch of dogs!
> 
> I had my first brat with onions today. I never liked onions, but I think I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> She hated onions!
Click to expand...

ONIONS!
That's another thing I wanted to plant!
Thanks Kute Kitten!

I think all I did today was take a 4 hour nap and think about what I should be doing! 
Still feel like I need more sleep!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sleep is good! I'm going to be getting some soon!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a cool bunch of dogs!
> 
> I had my first brat with onions today. I never liked onions, but I think I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> She hated onions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ONIONS!
> That's another thing I wanted to plant!
> Thanks Kute Kitten!
> 
> I think all I did today was take a 4 hour nap and think about what I should be doing!
> Still feel like I need more sleep!
Click to expand...

I'm planting onions too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hated onions!
> 
> 
> 
> ONIONS!
> That's another thing I wanted to plant!
> Thanks Kute Kitten!
> 
> I think all I did today was take a 4 hour nap and think about what I should be doing!
> Still feel like I need more sleep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm planting onions too!
Click to expand...

Mine are in and up. More garden to plant though.


----------



## Kute Kitten

thewife said:
			
		

> ONIONS!
> That's another thing I wanted to plant!
> Thanks Kute Kitten!
> 
> I


Your welcome!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Looks like I will be dodging showers while trying to finish up the garden today!
Asked Hubby to pick up a "couple" of tomato and acorn squash plants! I messed up and also told him to pick up anything he thinks he wants me to grow?
Now I have to make room for 13 acorn plants, 6 pepper plants, not sure how many tomatoes, parsley and a fern leaf dill?
I really need a bigger garden!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

13 acorn squash plants! 

6 pepper plants isn't so many. Plant them reasonably close together so they do better. They don't like to be spaced far apart.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 13 acorn squash plants!
> 
> 6 pepper plants isn't so many. Plant them reasonably close together so they do better. They don't like to be spaced far apart.


6 peppers is a lot when you weren't planning for them!
I suppose they are going to need the bed that gets the most sun?


Oh yea, Bruiser has spent the past 3 nights outside! The boy says he bangs on the door ALL night, but I don't hear it, so that's OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, they like the sun.

What a rough spring at your place. First, Smokey has to learn to be a calf. Now Bruiser has to learn to be a dog!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes, they like the sun.
> 
> What a rough spring at your place. First, Smokey has to learn to be a calf. Now Bruiser has to learn to be a dog!


Yep, I am mean to my critters!
I even ran out the hen with 1 chick! Told her to go free range like the rest of them, no more special deliveries!
Now, I need to get that pen ready for my new babies!


----------



## Thewife

Well, manure!
Seems like I spent hours yesterday, online, getting our hunting licenses, tags, applications for permits and submitting the applications. 
Since I havent seen the turkeys, haven't heard them gobble very much and I did not how many toms were left, I did not get myself a turkey tag.
Of course when I went out to the garden this morning, there were 2 big toms and 3 jakes in the field! 
Do you think they know I did not get a tag?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Well, manure!
> Seems like I spent hours yesterday, online, getting our hunting licenses, tags, applications for permits and submitting the applications.
> Since I havent seen the turkeys, haven't heard them gobble very much and I did not how many toms were left, I did not get myself a turkey tag.
> Of course when I went out to the garden this morning, there were 2 big toms and 3 jakes in the field!
> Do you think they know I did not get a tag?


The turkeys? Of course they know! I don't know where they keep thier computers but, they sure do get the info fast.


----------



## wynedot55

i finally made it here this morning.goat got out of his pen.so nephew an i caught him again.an chained him up.then we did the chicken chores an watered everything.the jugghead nephew bought a motor cycle so we looked at it.i told him dont wreck it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Folks'd be absolutely out of their flippin' minds if they were to do any seeding today, both gardens and fields.  Seriously, we had a ruddy snow storm today! SNOW!!   We got like I think 8 inches over the day, but it seems to be melting now.  Supposed to get more snow tonight though (arrgh!!).  But hey, by Sunday it's supposed to be back up to the twenties (celcius) and in the mid-twenties by next week.

Nothin exciting happened today, except helping vaccinate some six-week old golden retriever puppies this afternoon.    Gosh they're soooo CUTE!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I feel for you! We had frost Sunday and Monday mornings but, we haven't seen snow for quite awhile now. NO, I do not want it! It has been running colder than normal but, today was and tomorrow is suppose to be way warmer than normal. I will be nice and not say how warm.


----------



## Thewife

If our rain was snow, we woud be buried!
Didn't get a seed or plant planted today! 
Finally got a good sunbreak, it lasted long enough for me to cut some poles for the beans, then the sky turned black and it started dumping again!
Do have a clean house!(whoopee!)


----------



## wynedot55

its going tobe sunny here till sun.an slight chances of rain for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

Got to sleep in a little this morning! 

Only a 20% chance of rain today, 0% for the next few days! Hopefully gonna get the garden done! Then maybe I can finally start spraying all weeds that don't belong in my fields!


----------



## m.holloway

Good morning! We are still having rain here. Since Monday We haven't seen the sun. The grass is getting green now .  But I would like some Sun, otherwise I'm still hanging around the house, feeling  . I need some Sun!!!!! Rain at night when were sleeping. The clothes are piling up. Otherwise things are good.Reba is the only one under the weather. I posted the problem under sickness, Hope it sounds that it's nothing wrong!!!! I need to find a class on Moo talk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck on the Moo Talk Class. I haven't found one. I saw and posted to your post. 

I had my last scheduled volunteer day at school today. It's kind of sad. I enjoy volunteering to help the teachers.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Good luck on the Moo Talk Class. I haven't found one. I saw and posted to your post.
> 
> I had my last scheduled volunteer day at school today. It's kind of sad. I enjoy volunteering to help the teachers.


Cheer up Kitty!
School is almost out, soon you'll have your little sweethearts home with you all day, everyday!


----------



## wynedot55

yeah she already has miss peanut home.an it wont be long till kute kitten will be home for the summer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And then Kute Kitten will be off to work with DH or off to a friend's house. Although, that is after swimming lessons which start right after school ends.


----------



## wynedot55

i thought she might stay home with you an peanut.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm sure she will be some but, I'm sure she will be gone quit a bit too.


----------



## wynedot55

well i bet peanut will miss her.


----------



## Thewife

6 more acorns, the parsely and the fern leaf dill are left to plant, then I am DONE!(unless I decide to try something else, and I know I will))


Does anybody know if fern leaf dill is the same as regular dill, like for pickles?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> 6 more acorns, the parsely and the fern leaf dill are left to plant, then I am DONE!(unless I decide to try something else, and I know I will))
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if fern leaf dill is the same as regular dill, like for pickles?


I have no clue. 

I wanted to get more planted today but, it was just way to hot and windy. They were calling for 90F and it was hot enough to have gotten there. The winds were suppose to be up to 30 mph with gusts at 45 mph. They were strong!

To hot to till and to windy to plant.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more acorns, the parsely and the fern leaf dill are left to plant, then I am DONE!(unless I decide to try something else, and I know I will))
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if fern leaf dill is the same as regular dill, like for pickles?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue.
> 
> I wanted to get more planted today but, it was just way to hot and windy. They were calling for 90F and it was hot enough to have gotten there. The winds were suppose to be up to 30 mph with gusts at 45 mph. They were strong!
> 
> To hot to till and to windy to plant.
Click to expand...

90?
What did you do, skip spring and go to summer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 more acorns, the parsely and the fern leaf dill are left to plant, then I am DONE!(unless I decide to try something else, and I know I will))
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if fern leaf dill is the same as regular dill, like for pickles?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue.
> 
> I wanted to get more planted today but, it was just way to hot and windy. They were calling for 90F and it was hot enough to have gotten there. The winds were suppose to be up to 30 mph with gusts at 45 mph. They were strong!
> 
> To hot to till and to windy to plant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 90?
> What did you do, skip spring and go to summer?
Click to expand...

It sure feels like it. Tomorrow is suppose to be back down to around  70 but, a chance of rain. At least we won't be cooking to death. These temp swings have us freezing one day and roasting the next.


----------



## Thewife

I thought you had just been talking freezing temps!
We are supposed to reach the 70s next week, I am ready for fall!


----------



## wynedot55

around here anything under 90 is fall.but we are still having cool mornings.they are coming to put the new a/c unit in this morning.so we might be cool this summer.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I thought you had just been talking freezing temps!
> We are supposed to reach the 70s next week, I am ready for fall!


I was. We had frost 2 mornings within the past week.


----------



## Chickenmum

Good morning! I gotta go feeeeeeeeeed. Actually I have chickens and a goat, not a cow, but...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Keeli said:
			
		

> Good morning! I gotta go feeeeeeeeeed. Actually I have chickens and a goat, not a cow, but...


maybe one day. 

Chores and milking here are done. We get up at 4 a.m.


----------



## Kute Kitten

This fourm is for all breeds of animals.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty you need another 200 cows to milk.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I don't know if mom would like 200 more cows, she would have to do a lot of running back and forth from the house to the barn to make sure I'm ready for school.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning

My elbows are really whining about all the digging I did in the garden yesterday! 

Step brat called lastnight. Seems she was following a truck pulling a small cow trailier around some nasty S curves. The trailer came unhooked and did a few rolls down the road, ending up in a field. 
There were cows in the trailer, but she did not how many or any more details. 

Welcome to the herd Keeli! 

Kute Kitten, why does your mom have to run back and forth to make sure your ready for school?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I do NOT need another 200 cows! That would mean having to have more hands and I don't have enough now and I have no intention of having to deal with employees.

thewife, because she would rather lay around than get ready for school. While she loves school, she doesn't ever want to get ready to go.


----------



## Thewife

If I were you!
I would get them 200 cows, and drag the little miss to the barn with you at 4am! Then you would have an extra hand and not have to run back and forth to make sure she was ready for school!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> If I were you!
> I would get them 200 cows, and drag the little miss to the barn with you at 4am! Then you would have an extra hand and not have to run back and forth to make sure she was ready for school!




She's out there weekend afternoons and weekday afternoons when she doesn't have school. Her job is to feed the calves and weanlings. I've told her this summer she will be doing more!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you!
> I would get them 200 cows, and drag the little miss to the barn with you at 4am! Then you would have an extra hand and not have to run back and forth to make sure she was ready for school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's out there weekend afternoons and weekday afternoons when she doesn't have school. Her job is to feed the calves and weanlings. I've told her this summer she will be doing more!
Click to expand...

I guess I was pretty lucky! The boy hated school, but he knew I had critters to take care of. When his alarm went off, he'd get up! If I wasn't around, he'd make his own breakfast and get ready to go! If I made him late for school, he would glare at me the whole drive there!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you!
> I would get them 200 cows, and drag the little miss to the barn with you at 4am! Then you would have an extra hand and not have to run back and forth to make sure she was ready for school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's out there weekend afternoons and weekday afternoons when she doesn't have school. Her job is to feed the calves and weanlings. I've told her this summer she will be doing more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I was pretty lucky! The boy hated school, but he knew I had critters to take care of. When his alarm went off, he'd get up! If I wasn't around, he'd make his own breakfast and get ready to go! If I made him late for school, he would glare at me the whole drive there!
Click to expand...

I told her one time when she didn't want to get moving, that I would send her to school in her PJs with her clothes in her backpack and she could change when she got there. I haven't had to do it, she knows I would so she doesn't push it that far.


----------



## PattiXmas

Good morning!  Beautiful day in Michigan today!  I get my stitches out of my foot today.  Hopefully, I'll be able to wear shoes again soon!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> Good morning!  Beautiful day in Michigan today!  I get my stitches out of my foot today.  Hopefully, I'll be able to wear shoes again soon!


What did you do to your foot? 

It's just getting to barefoot and flipflop season, why worry about shoes unless you're doing something that saftey dictates shoes? I love being barefooted!


----------



## PattiXmas

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!  Beautiful day in Michigan today!  I get my stitches out of my foot today.  Hopefully, I'll be able to wear shoes again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do to your foot?
> 
> It's just getting to barefoot and flipflop season, why worry about shoes unless you're doing something that saftey dictates shoes? I love being barefooted!
Click to expand...

Car accident in 2007 - have had multiple surgeries to foot and knee.  Just got my screws out 2 weeks ago because I was having a reaction to the screws.  I can't go barefoot.  Something about stepping on bugs, poop, etc  .  Hubby laughs at me because he loves being barefoot, but I even wear socks in the summer.


----------



## wynedot55

kitty ive known a few that would milk barefooted.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!  Beautiful day in Michigan today!  I get my stitches out of my foot today.  Hopefully, I'll be able to wear shoes again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do to your foot?
> 
> It's just getting to barefoot and flipflop season, why worry about shoes unless you're doing something that saftey dictates shoes? I love being barefooted!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Car accident in 2007 - have had multiple surgeries to foot and knee.  Just got my screws out 2 weeks ago because I was having a reaction to the screws.  I can't go barefoot.  Something about stepping on bugs, poop, etc  .  Hubby laughs at me because he loves being barefoot, but I even wear socks in the summer.
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that (accident). I hope things are going well with the surgeries.

As for going barefoot, my DH can't even walk on grass barefooted because it hurts his feet. And to watch our 2 DDs and me walk barefoot across gravel really gets to him.




			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty ive known a few that would milk barefooted.


I prefer something between my foot and the cow's! That way if/when their foot comes down on top of mine and turns or slides off, my foot has some protection!


----------



## sunnygoats

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I prefer something between my foot and the cow's! That way if/when their foot comes down on top of mine and turns or slides off, my foot has some protection!


OUCH!!! I thought goat hooves hurt! I couldn't imagine a cow! 
Good Morning to all! It's going to be a beautiful day in New Jersey. Temps in the 80's!


----------



## wynedot55

even with boots on it still hurts when a cow stomps on your foot.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> even with boots on it still hurts when a cow stomps on your foot.


It hurts but, they won't take the skin and meat off!


----------



## wynedot55

you got that right.that goat is getting on my last nerve.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you got that right.that goat is getting on my last nerve.


Have you considered finding him a new home?


----------



## wynedot55

got a guy wanting him.but weve raised the fence so we will see if he can jump it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> got a guy wanting him.but weve raised the fence so we will see if he can jump it.


So what is he doing to get on your last nerve today?


----------



## wynedot55

well i dont have him in the pen yet.because we are putting in a new a/c unit.so he is on the chain.an the joker can unsnapp his chain every now an then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i dont have him in the pen yet.because we are putting in a new a/c unit.so he is on the chain.an the joker can unsnapp his chain every now an then.


I see.


----------



## Thewife

I got all the plants planted!
Most of the beds weeded!

No idea why it posted this before I was done writing?

I took the dogs for an adventure to my favorite place this evening, if the pictures worked I will try to post them later!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It looks like Cutie Pie will finally have her calf today!  I left her in the barn in case she has trouble. She has gotten to be a stinker about coming in, ocassionaly and I don't want to chance it. She was due the 13th so being overdue this calf could be big enough she may need help. I figured better to leave her in and be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## wynedot55

heres hoping cutie pie has a nice heifer calf.gotta love them heifer calves.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning all!

Too much to do today!
Think I should go back to bed and think about it!

Kitty, hope Cutie Pie gives you a heifer and no problems!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I sure hope so! I just checked on her and nothing more yet.


----------



## sunnygoats

to Cutie Pie.
Hope all goes well for Mom and Baby!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

So far, nothing. They can act like they will calve any minute now, for days. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Thewife

I got the last of the chips put into pens!
The cows must be happy, I had about 10 of them laying around the barn yard, not one of them cared the barn was wide open! The only reason a couple of them got up and left was because I had to have the dogs get them out of my way!
Now I'm getting the grain barn ready for Hubby to build Bruisers dog house! I figure if he don't want to go fishing, he can catch up on a few things!(I hope)

Kitty, I think for every time you check on a due cow, she holds it for another day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I got the last of the chips put into pens!
> The cows must be happy, I had about 10 of them laying around the barn yard, not one of them cared the barn was wide open! The only reason a couple of them got up and left was because I had to have the dogs get them out of my way!
> Now I'm getting the grain barn ready for Hubby to build Bruisers dog house! I figure if he don't want to go fishing, he can catch up on a few things!(I hope)
> 
> Kitty, I think for every time you check on a due cow, she holds it for another day!


Congrats on getting the pens done!

I think she is getting tired of holding it! She gives me such baleful looks. I haven't seen her lay down the last two days either. I hope she laid down over night. Poor girl.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you had a good day.an as for cutie pie she will prolly calve tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cutie Pie had a bull calf. We had to pull him and he arrived about 9:30 tonight. I'll post pic tomorrow on my calf thread.

We were out disking tonight. The scarry part was that I had the heavy disks hooked on and I was going right through the springs and they were rock hard. Normally, they would be wet and DH, who had the lighter set of disks on, would have been working them with me pulling him out/through. We must be awfully dry.


----------



## Thewife

Congrats on the new calf, sorry it was a bull!
I really wish I could be out disking! We might even be too wet to spread manure this weekend!  

We just put the last of the lumber up, to finish the new loft!
(ok, he did it, while I watched)
I also took the broody hens off of rotten eggs and golfballs! Boy they sure can make alot of noise!


----------



## wynedot55

ill be on the run today.so ill be gone till late afternoon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's raining! I'm wet as I had the tractor without the cab (my preference) It could have waited until Tuesday! We should have had these two fields done today and tomorrow. Monday is Dad's retirement picnic so I could have held off!    

Maybe it won't be to bad and we can still get out there and work later?


----------



## Thewife

Good afternoon!

Hubby took off this morning to help a buddy fix his truck, so I spent the morning cleaning out my email inbox. I would like to know how my sister that swears she doesn't even have time to breath, has the time to read, watch and forward all the stuff she does? 

Sorry about the rain Kitty, I was trying to send it to those that need it!
We have sunshine!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, we need it. But, can we get these two fields planted this weekend first? It rained for a while and then we went out to see if we could disk or not. Disking of the bigger field is done and DH is getting ready to plant it.


----------



## kstaven

You could send a little of that rain up here!


----------



## Thewife

I don't need rain yet, but I sure could use a brain that works!

I moved the goose tub so I didn't have to drag a hose over the garden beds! For the past week, I've been trying to come up with an easier way to fill it, without having to crawl through the blueberry bushes. 
THEN! I had a brainstorm!
I could get the hose with the cut off end! 
I could just set it up so all I have to do is hook it up and fill! 
I don't like the idea of another hose running through the garden, but hey, this will work! I am soooo good!
Now, where did I leave the hose with the cut off end?
I left it attached to the faucet that I forgot I even have! It is 10 feet closer to the goose tub than the garden faucet!
No bushes to crawl through, just turn it on and open the gate!
Yea, some times I have to wonder about myself!


----------



## wynedot55

well im back finally.now im tired an i still have chickens todo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm in. Tractor gauge said it was overheating. The other 1170's water pump went about a week ago and the 1486 had over heated due to it's radiator needing blowing out about the same time. DH thinks this one just needs it's radiator blown out too but, by the time he gets it exposed and done and put back together it will be to late to see much. The other 1170 is on the corn planter and the 1486 is on the plow, which he still needs and doesn't really want to unhook yet. So, I'm in to make supper. 

Things just won't breakdown when not in use. NOPE! They have to wait until it's inconvient for you.


----------



## wynedot55

whats for supper im hungry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> whats for supper im hungry.


Not much you'll be able to eat I'm afraid. Lamb and venison chops, corn on the cob and mashed potatoes.


----------



## wynedot55

id be found trying to eat the lamb chops.an i can eat the mashed taters. i had 4 peices of fried fish chicken fried steak mashed taters 3 rolls  pie an water.went out to eat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> id be found trying to eat the lamb chops.an i can eat the mashed taters. i had 4 peices of fried fish chicken fried steak mashed taters 3 rolls  pie an water.went out to eat.


And you're still hungry?


----------



## wynedot55

yes i love to eat.an i eat alot.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

I wasn't on yesterday because I was soooooo exhausted from a really busy day yesterday.  I was quite literally running around like a beheaded chicken doing a whole pile of cleaning, helping with different things, washing dogs, the list goes on.  Today was sort of a catch-up day with more chores to finish that got left yesterday evening.  Luckily it was nice and quiet with almost no disturbances.

Sure was a beautiful day today!  Plus 22 Celcius and sunny with narry a breeze.  Definatly a shorts-and-T-shirt day today!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> I wasn't on yesterday because I was soooooo exhausted from a really busy day yesterday.  I was quite literally running around like a beheaded chicken doing a whole pile of cleaning, helping with different things, washing dogs, the list goes on.  Today was sort of a catch-up day with more chores to finish that got left yesterday evening.  Luckily it was nice and quiet with almost no disturbances.
> 
> Sure was a beautiful day today!  Plus 22 Celcius and sunny with narry a breeze.  Definatly a shorts-and-T-shirt day today!!!


And you just had snow. 

I had an elderly neighbor tell me mid-day one day that she was exhausted and hadn't done much all day. I asked her what she did the day before that she was still so tired. She said it was watching me hauling loads back and forth and meeting myself coming and going that exhausted her!  So, I know what you mean.


----------



## wynedot55

since your tired youll sleep real good tonite.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kitty the snow melted so fast on that day after the snow storm.  I had been busy in the clinic in the morning, course there was snow on the ground when I arrived at work, but when I next went out again, I was a little surprised the snow was all gone!

Wyne, you bet I'll sleep well tonight! Last night I slept pretty good too, woke up fresh as a daisy to begin another day's work! I get tomorrow off so that's good.


----------



## Thewife

I didn't get a darm thing done today, other than my nap!

Sil is camping on their river property, just down the road from us. I'm hoping Hubby gets home too late to go see them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope you avoided you SIL last night! 

5 acres field all disked and DH is planting it. A 14 acre field left to go! Not sure what is going in it. I guess it depends on how well it works up to whether or not it gets seeded down or corn.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning all!

Hubby is off to to the barn to hopefully finish my loft!
I think I am going to try to figure out how to string up my grapevines?

Kitty, Oh yea, got out of going to see sil last night! 
BUT MIL called last night, she will be going to the river property today, AND wants to stop by! I think I will be seeing all of them this weekend!
Glad your getting your fields done, wish I could get going on mine!


----------



## PattiXmas

We had a blast yesterday!  Some friends and family came over for a cook out and bonfire.  It was great!  My daughter (she's 14) made potato salad, baby carrots in italian dressing, baked beans (with hamburger, onion, brown sugar, ketchup and maple syrup it them - yummy), chocolate covered strawberries and pretzels.  My 15 yr old son ran the grill - he did hot dogs and brats, they were perfect!

Then we had a bonfire complete with s'mores!  Has anyone tried the strawberry marshmallows?  They are yummy on a s'more!

My friend was shocked at how big our wethers, chickens and ducks are!  She says for city slickers were are doing great!  She then tried to get us to trade one of our wether for hers - ummmmm, NO!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Strawberry marshmellows are yummy!

I'm glad your picnic went well! 

It's a huge compliment when someone who is an old hand at an animal wants to trade.


----------



## PattiXmas

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Strawberry marshmellows are yummy!
> 
> I'm glad your picnic went well!
> 
> It's a huge compliment when someone who is an old hand at an animal wants to trade.


We were so proud when she said that!  I took my camera yesterday, planning on getting new pics but when the drink mixer came out, I kind of forgot about "work".  I'll have to get new pics soon!  They are growing so fast and doing great!  Our dairy goats are extremely friendly and she was shocked at how well they walk/follow.  They are going to be awesome in the ring with my daughter!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PattiXmas said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry marshmellows are yummy!
> 
> I'm glad your picnic went well!
> 
> It's a huge compliment when someone who is an old hand at an animal wants to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> We were so proud when she said that!  I took my camera yesterday, planning on getting new pics but when the drink mixer came out, I kind of forgot about "work".  I'll have to get new pics soon!  They are growing so fast and doing great!  Our dairy goats are extremely friendly and she was shocked at how well they walk/follow.  They are going to be awesome in the ring with my daughter!
Click to expand...

That's great! Just make sure they are used to the actual show equipment. I know a cow someone didn't get used to the show halter and she reared when the chain came up under her chin.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ended up back across the way to the field. The plow lost a tire. The bearings went and DH brought the tire home and we found what he needed to put it back together and took the truck with jack, etc. over to put it back on so he could keep plowing. He would have been done or just about done by now.


----------



## wynedot55

man yall are making me tired from reading what yall have been doing.so glad your on your last field.i bet kutekitten an peanut are glad to.i had to catch up on all my work today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Plow broke down again. He parked it and then came home for the old one. It needed a plow share put on first.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he is going tobe working in the shop alot once everything is planted.i dont think ill have to work to hard today.


----------



## PattiXmas

Good morning everyone!  Hope everyone has a beautiful sunny Monday!  No school for the kids today.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Looks like it's going to be a lovely day for Hubby and the boy to stay inside the barn and finish my new loft! I wish I could help them, but I really have to hang out in the garden and try to get a picture of the crow with the white feathers!
They finished my bridge yesterday! Seems heights bother me a little more than I thought! I stepped up on the bridge, and the whole barn started spinning around me, felt like I was just going to fall off the edge! It will be an interesting winter, having to cross it everyday!

We went to see the in-laws at the river last night. Step brats showed up, so Hubby got to see his grandson! The kid still ain't big enough to buck bales, so told her to up the feed!


----------



## wynedot55

he will be big enough to buck bales soon enough.an uping his feed will help with that.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had a good time at my brother's and his wife's. We gathered for a get together for the day and it was nice to sit and visit with family.

Once crops are planted it haying time. Since we won't be needing the tillage equipment for awhile it will stay broke, except for the wheel on the plow. That has to be fixed in order to get the plow back home. We picked the parts up today on our way to my brother's.

He did finally manage to get the plowing done with the old plows last night and is over disking tonight.


----------



## Thewife

Another day of not getting a darm thing done!
Hubby had some errands to run, so they did not get started back on the loft til around 4. I'm pretending I was busy all day, so I can sit and relax while they work!

I'm trying to ignore the that fact haying season is coming, sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## wynedot55

thewife im like you i had a lazy slow day.kitty glad your getting the last field ready for planting.an its just about time to bale hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

1/2 inch of rain overnight and it's still raining and looks like it will rain today and tomorrow. DH isn't tickled about it. We do need the rain. He was just hoping to get that field done first. It only needed dragging and then seeding. Oh well.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe it dry pretty quick after the rain.an yall can get it planted.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> maybe it dry pretty quick after the rain.an yall can get it planted.


Hopefully! After Wed. they are saying it should be late Sat. before we get rain again.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

The guys got my cat walk up yesterday! 
Now I can really see how messy the hay storage pen is, so I'm gonna try to get it cleaned up today! We are supposed to have rain tonight, so hopefully I can mix what I pull out of that pen with some rocky manure I pulled off one of the slabs, and spread it onto one of the lower fields that needs it!
Not that the field needs the rocks, but I figure it already has rocks, I am never gonna hay it, so it will be a good place to spread rocky manure!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your gonna have a busy day.an no time to take a napp.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It does sound like a busy day for thewife!


----------



## wynedot55

yes to busy.hows miss peanut doing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Watching a video at the moment. She should be well rested. Both girls were sound asleep when I got done in the barn last night. I got Kute Kitten up for a shower and a light supper and she went back to the couch and right to sleep. Peanut, I couldn't get to wakeup long enough to do more than look at me (she was in DH's recliner) and go back to sleep. I ended up sleeping on the livingroom floor incase either woke in the night.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sounds like your gonna have a busy day.an no time to take a napp.


No time for a nap?
Now that is a scary thought!


----------



## wynedot55

i bet you was sore this morning after sleeping om yjr floor all nite.i bet miss peanut ate a good breakfast this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One always needs to make time for a nap/rest.

I was surprised that I wasn't sore/stiff this morning. Peanut and a good breakfast? Not unless you wait to feed her mid-morning. She's not big on breakfast.


----------



## wynedot55

if she was here id feed her midd morning.i dont really eat till mid afternoon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She prefers to graze her breakfast. I just have to make sure she gets good to eat things.


----------



## wynedot55

im grazing on cheetos.but my gumms dont like it.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im grazing on cheetos.but my gumms dont like it.


Yea Cheetos!

I got the pen cleaned! 
The pen had been dug out so deep throughout the years, just buy raking out the old hay, I found out the water line is completely exposed!
The pen is also a good 2 ft deeper in the middle than around the edges? Going by the yuck I found on the plastic they put down for a moisture barrier, it looks like it might hold some water when it rains in the barn? Could be why I had a few bad spots on some of the big bales?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like someone needs to check the roof. Maybe it can be patched before it becomes a huge issue.


----------



## wynedot55

im wondering if the barn isnt in a low spot there.thus allowing the the water to flow into the barn when it rains.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone needs to check the roof. Maybe it can be patched before it becomes a huge issue.


Sorry, I didn't explain the rain!
When the condensation on the roof freezes, it pours like a heavy very cold rain in the barn, when it thaws! Not normally enough to ruin hay, but since the pen is more bowl shaped and the bales are sitting on plastic, it seems to be causing problems!

Speaking of water! Could not get into the field I wanted to spread manure on! When the front tires started sinking, I decided to spread it somewhere else!
Then the silly boy who hasn't figured out my ways, after all these years, showed up!
I asked him if he would load "a couple" of 20 ft 2x6s on my manure spreader, "because I needed them in the barn"!
As he was unloading the first of 8, I asked him if he wanted me to go up into the loft to get him the saw! I just loved the look he gave me!
So, now the bottoms of all walls are 6 inches lower, and a few drafty areas are plugged up! When I started telling him what I wanted to do to the feeders, he walked out on me?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone needs to check the roof. Maybe it can be patched before it becomes a huge issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't explain the rain!
> When the condensation on the roof freezes, it pours like a heavy very cold rain in the barn, when it thaws! Not normally enough to ruin hay, but since the pen is more bowl shaped and the bales are sitting on plastic, it seems to be causing problems!
> 
> Speaking of water! Could not get into the field I wanted to spread manure on! When the front tires started sinking, I decided to spread it somewhere else!
> Then the silly boy who hasn't figured out my ways, after all these years, showed up!
> I asked him if he would load "a couple" of 20 ft 2x6s on my manure spreader, "because I needed them in the barn"!
> As he was unloading the first of 8, I asked him if he wanted me to go up into the loft to get him the saw! I just loved the look he gave me!
> So, now the bottoms of all walls are 6 inches lower, and a few drafty areas are plugged up! When I started telling him what I wanted to do to the feeders, he walked out on me?
Click to expand...

Sounds like my DH!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like he didnt want to work no more.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Just started moving out today.  Me and mom got about 1/3 of the stuff in my apartment moved home, mostly books, kitchen and bathroom stuff, and the tables and shelves I had.  The bigger stuff we're leaving for another time.

But now I just got a letter from the university, or at least the ag faculty, that I am allowed to appeal AGAIN.  So here I am sitting here, tired, and a little sore from doing moving today, utterly bewildered by this.  I didn't know that I could appeal a second time, because I thought that it was a once-only deal.  Well, now I might have to think about going to have to do some asking about this, when I'm not so tired nor confuddled.

But anyway, back to work again tomorrow.  Me and the vet went to a 4H show in town yesterday to look at the cattle being shown there.  According to him, he only saw a few out of about a dozen steers that were properly finished, plus a few good heifers and cows with calves.  He said that the 4H shows around town used to be a lot bigger with better livestock than what we saw today.  Dunno why 4H is losing popularity; must be because of kids being more attached to their iPhones and computers and Xbox 360s.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Go for the appeal. 

As for 4H not being so popular, it could be the demands of the group. We looked into it here and there is no way. It's no wonder that the kids in 4H here have mothers who either don't work out or work out part time. Kute Kitten showed her rabbit in open class last year and intends to do  the same this year and expand to more projects in open class too.

Happy moving!


----------



## m.holloway

Good morining everyone!
Well, It's not raining right now but it will be here this afternoon. It has been nice to see it come in. The AC finally got fix here yesterday so that help. Even though I know we could do ok without. The Funny Farm is doing good for now. Reba is doing fine. She's not rocking back and forth, so I quess I'll say it was a pulled muslce or sprine  . I do have another pic That I'll post in Garden area. My hubby thinks Reba ate some of the leaves???? But as for me. I'm just back into the swing of cleaning house. I do a room a day from top to bottom. I did move the second dog house to where the duck cage will be. That is being a slow project. The Chicken coop I added some Wooden slats to make it easier for them to stay on the top without sliding down. I'm looking for some dog small carries to make nesting boxes. And wood pole's to make their roosting pole easier to stay on.  Also I'm going to put a trap on one side so they think they have more pricay at night.With what I'm been seeing. We built the coop not so very chicken friendly. Boy it's very hard to be a wannabe.  . I'm so glad for this web site. I'll post those pic's when I'm done with it Otherwise things are good


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hi mare,

Glad to hear Reba's hoof/leg is doing better. I saw your post on the plant but, I have no clue as to what it is. 

Sounds like you have been busy


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Gonna try cleaning up all the messes I left at the barn yesterday. I had also opened the small corral, to clean up that slab, but had to quit due to a traffic jam! The cows don't seem to think my tractor is very scary when the grass is tall!

We had a mangee looking coyote just outside the yard last night, Hubby could not get a shot. Guess I should start paying more attention to what the guineas are saying?


----------



## m.holloway

Hey Farmer Kitty, I just reg. in the garden forum . Waiting for email to come back. Looks like a nice forum. My hubby would like it I think??? I"m going to tell him about tonight. Thanks Again. I'll post back when I hear something. Talk at you guys later. Hubby called and needs some tea at shop. So I'm out the door with it.   everyone have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im going to have a slow easy day i hope.just mess with the chickens an goats.an hope nothing comes up that needs doing.


----------



## Thewife

I hauled 4 big bucket loads of sandy loam to the pen, it still needs more! I tried to level it out, but my elbows gave out one me!

Now I am supposed to be checking out the weather forecast and calling Hubby back! He wants me to cut the borrowed field tomorrow?
1st, I just woke up from my nap, I don't know what I am doing right now, how can I possibly know about tomorrow?
2nd, No, I don't know that field, I don't want to cut it.
3rd, I just woke up from my nap, I don't know what I am doing right now, how can I possibly know about tomorrow?
4th, No, I don't want to cut that field, if I break down, I don't want to leave the equipment there. 
5th, I just woke up from my nap, I don't know what I am doing right now, how can I possibly know about tomorrow?

I think he expects way too much from me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hate cutting fields I don't know but, they have to be done. Thankfully, I know all the fields we are doing now.

I thought it keeps raining there, so how can you cut hay to put up?

We've had 2 3/4 inches of rain between yesterday and today! Somebody, PLEASE, turn the faucet off, for now!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I hate cutting fields I don't know but, they have to be done. Thankfully, I know all the fields we are doing now.
> 
> I thought it keeps raining there, so how can you cut hay to put up?
> 
> We've had 2 3/4 inches of rain between yesterday and today! Somebody, PLEASE, turn the faucet off, for now!


I told you, I sent my rain to those that need it!
We haven't had any for a few days and don't have any due until Tuesday? 
We usually get enough dry days, to make us wish we had cut the day before!
Hubby did not sound pleased, when I told him I REEEALLLLY don't want to cut this field.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like you had better lay that hay meadow down.an get it baled while you can.we have all our hay custom baled.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had 3.2 inches of rain. We won't be in the field for a bit.


----------



## wynedot55

that rain will get your planted fields growing good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If we can get some warm weather now. I still have to finish planting plants in the garden and flower beds. I will be muddying them in now.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I'm up, guess that's a start?
Something around here is trying to suffocate me in my sleep! I don't know if the dust from the barn, pollen from the trees or the lilacs, but I really wish it would stop! 
Sounds like my tractor will be leaving for a few days tonight, so I need to get that pen done today. Probably should pay some bills too?


----------



## wynedot55

mudding in is a dirty job.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> I'm up, guess that's a start?
> Something around here is trying to suffocate me in my sleep! I don't know if the dust from the barn, pollen from the trees or the lilacs, but I really wish it would stop!
> Sounds like my tractor will be leaving for a few days tonight, so I need to get that pen done today. Probably should pay some bills too?


Why is your tractor leaving? Did it ask if it could leave? 

Suffocating is not good! The pollen gets me so, I know what you mean. I have an air filter by the bed, that helps. There's also meds (Yuck! I take enough as it is!)


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why is your tractor leaving? Did it ask if it could leave?
> 
> Suffocating is not good! The pollen gets me so, I know what you mean. I have an air filter by the bed, that helps. There's also meds (Yuck! I take enough as it is!)


I guess my tractor is going to go make hay? 
I can't take the meds they make for plant suffocation, so I just wander around and complain alot!
The good side! DH(D is not for dear) didn't clean out the bait box in the boat a few weekends ago. We had a dozen Vultures in the field the other day! I guess as along as I can't smell anything, today would be a good day to deal with that?


----------



## wynedot55

the tractor likes to make hay.how big is the field your gonna bale.a friend of mine has sold close to 2000 sq bales.an ding dong me told him if he needed any help to yell at me  so i might be in the hay field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your tractor leaving? Did it ask if it could leave?
> 
> Suffocating is not good! The pollen gets me so, I know what you mean. I have an air filter by the bed, that helps. There's also meds (Yuck! I take enough as it is!)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my tractor is going to go make hay?
> I can't take the meds they make for plant suffocation, so I just wander around and complain alot!
> The good side! DH(D is not for dear) didn't clean out the bait box in the boat a few weekends ago. We had a dozen Vultures in the field the other day! I guess as along as I can't smell anything, today would be a good day to deal with that?
Click to expand...

EWWWW!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the tractor likes to make hay.how big is the field your gonna bale.a friend of mine has sold close to 2000 sq bales.an ding dong me told him if he needed any help to yell at me  so i might be in the hay field.


If you volunteer.............


----------



## wynedot55

he was supposed to get a sq bale handling system before he started sq baling.but his wife has the checkbook.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> the tractor likes to make hay.how big is the field your gonna bale.a friend of mine has sold close to 2000 sq bales.an ding dong me told him if he needed any help to yell at me  so i might be in the hay field.


The field is only about 20 acres?  It had been well cared for and hayed for years, we got some real nice hay off of it last year.
Sadly, they are talking building a bar and grill there, so this might be the last year we get it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tractor likes to make hay.how big is the field your gonna bale.a friend of mine has sold close to 2000 sq bales.an ding dong me told him if he needed any help to yell at me  so i might be in the hay field.
> 
> 
> 
> The field is only about 20 acres?  It had been well cared for and hayed for years, we got some real nice hay off of it last year.
> Sadly, they are talking building a bar and grill there, so this might be the last year we get it.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, a lot of good farm land is being built on. One day people will realize what a mistake it is when they don't have enough food to put on their tables.


----------



## wynedot55

they will never realize what they have done.people dont care as long as they get what they want.


----------



## Thewife

ALL 6 PENS ARE DONE!
No more exposed water lines! No more suck a muck! No more odd bumps and angles to cause problems for the calvers! 
Hubby can now stack hay in a flat pen! He might not even need 4wd to get the bales in and out of the pen! I might even be able to get bales out of that pen!(without doing to much damage to the walls, feeder, new catwalk, new loft or tractor)


I think I will go wash the tractor now!
It's a Kubota, I don't think it's supposed to be green?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

How did you get a Kubota green? 

Both BILs with cancer were here visiting with each other. The one was up from Iowa to pick up 3 bull calves.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How did you get a Kubota green?
> 
> Both BILs with cancer were here visiting with each other. The one was up from Iowa to pick up 3 bull calves.


This is Washinton Kitty!
If it don't rust, it grows moss!(sometimes both) Or in this case, green slime in every crack and crevice! The "stuff" I scoop from the barnyard doesn't help matters either!
Tractor is clean! Going to have to drive around a bit and get the tires dirty again! Don't want Hubby seeing all the new gouges I put in them! I didn't wash the bucket either, don't want Hubby to see how much paint I've scraped off of that!

Am I reading that right, you have 2 BILs with cancer?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Unfortunately, there is nothing wrong with your reading. DH's brother has had Kidney cancer which, has spread. Then DH's sister's husband, the one that buys our bull calves, was just diagnosed with lung cancer which has spread to his glands up by his neck.

I also have a cousin that was just diagnosed with leukemia.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear that.did miss peanut have fun visiting her uncles.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes. She likes them both.


----------



## wynedot55

kool glad she enjoyed their visit.when my dad died i had 2 uncles that would come down every week for 3 or 4hrs.an i was 25 at the time.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Another nutty day today.  Yesterday I was tired all day, and caught up on my sleep right after I got home from work...didn't want to do no computer work, no reading, nothing, just sleep.  I sure woke up fresh as a daisy this morning and it was a good thing because it was another busy day today.

Anyone ever heard of calves getting navel hernias?  Usually the hernias are only about the size of two fingers, but this one was the size of the length of my whole hand.  The vet I work for told the owner (upon being asked) that it was genetic, nothing to do with feed or birthing problems or mineral deficiencies.  Anyway, the vet Dr. B spent a good couple hours putting the stomach membrane back together, and another half hour trying to get the calf to breath again after it stopped breathing a half a dozen times on him.  The heart stopped too a couple times.  But luckly, the calf came back and was up and about in the trailer when me and another assistant had to give him a needle.

I had a whole pile of autoclaving and cleaning to do today too, lots of stuff to catch up on plus other help with pets and the like.  An interesting day, nonetheless.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kool glad she enjoyed their visit.when my dad died i had 2 uncles that would come down every week for 3 or 4hrs.an i was 25 at the time.


Those are her two favorite uncles on DH's side and she only has one on my side. Two favorites out of 10 and we will loose both of them way to early. One is terminal with matastized renal cell carcenoma (kidney cancer spread)and the other is 77 with lung cancer so, even if he can beat the cancer it will be to soon loosing him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Another nutty day today.  Yesterday I was tired all day, and caught up on my sleep right after I got home from work...didn't want to do no computer work, no reading, nothing, just sleep.  I sure woke up fresh as a daisy this morning and it was a good thing because it was another busy day today.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of calves getting navel hernias?  Usually the hernias are only about the size of two fingers, but this one was the size of the length of my whole hand.  The vet I work for told the owner (upon being asked) that it was genetic, nothing to do with feed or birthing problems or mineral deficiencies.  Anyway, the vet Dr. B spent a good couple hours putting the stomach membrane back together, and another half hour trying to get the calf to breath again after it stopped breathing a half a dozen times on him.  The heart stopped too a couple times.  But luckly, the calf came back and was up and about in the trailer when me and another assistant had to give him a needle.
> 
> I had a whole pile of autoclaving and cleaning to do today too, lots of stuff to catch up on plus other help with pets and the like.  An interesting day, nonetheless.


Yep, heard of them and had one that needed surgery too. Glad the calf made it through. Poor thing sounds like it had a rough time.

If they are small there are ways to try to get it to heal before surgery.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean there.its going tobe hard for the girls to loose them.


----------



## Thewife

My tractor left me!

WRB, I've heard of the hernias, never had one here! Did have a cow (cough cough) expert (cough cough), try to tell me one of my Brahma cross calves had one! He also tried to tell me a Brahma cross heifer was bull?

Kitty, I'm sorry to hear about the BILs and the cousin.


----------



## wynedot55

morning today is going tobe a nice slow day i hope.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

It's supposed to hit 80 today?
The cows already came up out of the field and are picking their spots in the shade!
Guess I should make sure the garden is watered well and everybodys water dishes are full?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It sounds like it will get really hot if the cows are coming up to the shade already. 

Yes, water everything/everybody.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It sounds like it will get really hot if the cows are coming up to the shade already.
> 
> Yes, water everything/everybody.


It seems the cows emptied the water trough! My sprinkler won't reach everything I want it to hit, until the trough is full again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like it will get really hot if the cows are coming up to the shade already.
> 
> Yes, water everything/everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the cows emptied the water trough! My sprinkler won't reach everything I want it to hit, until the trough is full again!
Click to expand...

You need more than one sprinkler.

I love the water floats for the water tubs. They really help keep water in the tanks.


----------



## wynedot55

man our cows dont come up when its hot.they stay by the pool an shade trees.cows love to tear the floats up on water troughs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> man our cows dont come up when its hot.they stay by the pool an shade trees.cows love to tear the floats up on water troughs.


We have 3 tubs/floats and no problems.


----------



## Thewife

The tub has a float on it, but it steals my garden water pressure when it's filling! The more cows that drink, the longer I don't have any pressure at the garden! The rarely mess with the floats.
My cows gather at different place for shade, depending on which field they are in. Right now they have the back 80, so they came to the barn and the trees around there for shade.

If they are in the back lower field, they all gather in the shade of 1 big tree? Seems like it would be hotter with all those bodies crammed together? I don't lock them in that field, there is a whole line of shade trees just out side of the gate?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My hose for the garden comes off a different spot than the cows. The garden hose comes first of all the lines. 

Cows have their favorite spots and there is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## wynedot55

when we was milking we had 3 water troughs with floats on them.an we had to fix a cover over them.so the cows couldnt tear them up.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

And yet ANOTHER busy day!!! 

-help put a cast on a filly
-help with floating teeth on a +/- 30-year old sway-backed gelding
-help with BBSE testing on a couple Gelbvieh bulls (calmest bulls I've ever seen!!)
-power-wash out the back
-autoclave instruments
-vacuum upstairs
-answer phones
-attend to clients
-help with neutering and tail-docking a 170 lb bull mastiff
-attend to laundery
-fix a plugged toilet
-clean BBSE instruments and supplies twice (first this morning then after the Gelbviehs were done)
-help with vaccinating clients' cats and dogs
-help with shaving down a few dogs
-wash a dog
-do dishes
-feed cats
-clean litterboxes
-visit and pet a mass of furry, purring fluffballs of 6-month old kittens (what a bunch of sweethearts!!   )
-other things I haven't thought of yet that I did today.  Oh yeah, take out the garbage...and et cetera.

Yeah.  How's that for busy??


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BUSY!


----------



## Thewife

WRB, that's waaaay too much!
Not going to admit what I did today, your day makes me sound lazier than I really am!

I did attempt turkey hunting this evening!
Got busted by one of my own heifers! Then the bull started over to see what she was freaking out on! I had locked up my good dog before I left, figured if my choices might be shoot the bull or climb a tree, I better just get the heck outta there!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Way too much, I just keep thinking that there's never enough time in a day to get everything done!  I still had lots to do after I was allowed to go home!!


----------



## Thewife

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Way too much, I just keep thinking that there's never enough time in a day to get everything done!  I still had lots to do after I was allowed to go home!!


There never is enough time in the day to get everything done!
That's why sometimes you just gotta stop and smell the barn yard!
(and try to call in a turkey)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

thewife said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way too much, I just keep thinking that there's never enough time in a day to get everything done!  I still had lots to do after I was allowed to go home!!
> 
> 
> 
> There never is enough time in the day to get everything done!
> That's why sometimes you just gotta stop and smell the barn yard!
> (and try to call in a turkey)
Click to expand...

Well, I will admit I did have a little bit of time to sit down and do some reading, as well as have lunch.  But other than that it was go, go, go!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning all!

I've been given a few choices, rake, take the camper off the truck, or run errands. 
I guess I might be raking today?


----------



## wynedot55

well you could run errands an let them do the raking an baling.once its baled itll need hauling home.i dont know what kind of day ill have.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We went fishing today. The first lake had no fish--I mean we caught no fish. It must have some as we saw a big bass jump.

The second lake had minnows. Dad caught the most, then DH, then Kute Kitten. I caught nothing. Peanut had her fish weight on so, I guess she caught the most?


----------



## Thewife

FISHING?
I wanted to go fishing today!
Or at least to the chicken show they had south of here.
But, I guess if there is a winodow to get some hay in, we better take it? I did get out of raking! 
Instead, since it's hot out, I am finding what ever I can that needs washed! Got the front deck and the front door! Now I am working on my buckets! If it's still hot out when I am done with those, I am sure I can find something else to wash!


----------



## wynedot55

glad yall are having a good day.i bet peanut was grinning because she caught the most fish.i went to the lake last year.1st time id been on the water in a few years.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, I would rather rake hay than wash anything. I enjoy raking hay, especially when I can get out there by myself.

wynedot, we fished from shore as we don't have a boat. Dad is getting Grandpa's old one but, it will be a few weeks before it's ready to use.


----------



## wynedot55

shore fishing is fun if your catching some fish.i wish i had a ski boat.the neice an nephews have a ski boat.but its old an motor gave up on it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, I would rather rake hay than wash anything. I enjoy raking hay, especially when I can get out there by myself.


I love cutting and raking here on the farm. I have a cool veiw of the mountain and I like watching the dogs and hawks catch the mice!
The view from the field he's doing is a highway and the only wildlife are the people that hang out at the gas station! 
Besides, it's hot out, washing just means spraying things with the hose and "accidently" getting soaked!

Had may nap, gonna eat something and get back to "washing"!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, I would rather rake hay than wash anything. I enjoy raking hay, especially when I can get out there by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I love cutting and raking here on the farm. I have a cool veiw of the mountain and I like watching the dogs and hawks catch the mice!
> The view from the field he's doing is a highway and the only wildlife are the people that hang out at the gas station!
> Besides, it's hot out, washing just means spraying things with the hose and "accidently" getting soaked!
> 
> Had may nap, gonna eat something and get back to "washing"!
Click to expand...

Yuck! Not a fun field!


----------



## Thewife

Howdy!
The day is half gone and I now know what I'm NOT doing!
I'm not raking, I am not baling, I am not running to town to get some string for the baler. 
A belt on the big baler broke yesterday, so Hubby has been running around here all morning getting the small baler ready and trying to figure out who is doing what! 
Sadly we only have 1 tractor and I refuse to pull a trailer, so I'm out of the game! 
Nap time?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Take a nap for me too! We've been working on the top for the chick run. The plan has changed a dozen times but, the frame is done so I think, it's the way it's going to be.


----------



## wynedot55

well i got the hens watered.an got the eggs in.watered an fed the goats.got the eggs washed.now im done for the day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Supposed to hit 83 today?
I'm thinking curling up with the A/C and waiting for fall!
But, I probably should get out there and spread death to all the blackberry bushes, tansy and thistles!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all ive got a good slow day.so i wont have to rush to get my work done.thewife 83 is nice an cool.easy to eork in if you need to.in the summer here it gets to 100.an thats hard to work in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Afternoon all,

Went to town this morning to run some errands. DH  is on vacation this week so I got to go alone as Peanut stayed home with him! :bun I got the rest of the hardware cloth for the chick run and some groceries. My family should be happy for a few days again.


----------



## wynedot55

well i know peanut an kutekitten are enjoying their dad being home  on vac.an i know you enjoyed going to town alone.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i know peanut an kutekitten are enjoying their dad being home  on vac.an i know you enjoyed going to town alone.


Going to town alone was a treat! Kute Kitten is upset that DH has off this week. She's still in school and told him he should have checked her schedule before scheduling his vacation!


----------



## Thewife

I guess it's too hot to work, when the dogs lay down in the creek and watch you while you work? Normally they take off to hunt field mice.
Got some spraying done! Looks like the Tansy is going to be a pain this year, I've just begun the weed attack and I've already seen too much of it.
We also have some Teasel this year. It came with some hay we bought a few years back. Like I needed another weed to battle!


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i know peanut an kutekitten are enjoying their dad being home  on vac.an i know you enjoyed going to town alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to town alone was a treat! Kute Kitten is upset that DH has off this week. She's still in school and told him he should have checked her schedule before scheduling his vacation!
Click to expand...

i bet he was grinning when she told him that.my dad worked on the farm all the time.so he was always home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

New calf early this morning. I'll post pics of him later today.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> New calf early this morning. I'll post pics of him later today.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

Supposed to hit 88 today?
My Mamma hen has decided to hang outside the garden, allowing her little demon chicks to play in the nicely tilled soil and seedlings!
Guess I should do something about that?

Congrats on the baby Kitty!
I was hoping to see what Waco's calf is yesterday, but it was just too hot to go look for her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Silo unloader is up and the tractor for the chopper is unstuck and back home. Now to hook on and finish getting ready to go.


----------



## wynedot55

we know by the him it wasnt a heifer.i just got back from the dentist.an he stung my hipp pocket good.got me to the tune of $400.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

And when do you get the new teeth?

Yes, it's a bull calf. I forgot to take the camera out with me too. 

We put up 5 loads of hay into the silo today. It's all that was down as DH didn't want to over cut and have it get dried. We still had to put the silo unloader up, get the tractor unstuck and home. Hook on the chopper and get it greased, chains oiled, and knives sharpened first.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We put up 5 loads of hay into the silo today. It's all that was down as DH didn't want to over cut and have it get dried. We still had to put the silo unloader up, get the tractor unstuck and home. Hook on the chopper and get it greased, chains oiled, and knives sharpened first.


Sounds like way too much work Kitty!
Why was your tractor stuck?

It's nice and cool in here, 80 something out there? 
I trimmed all the trees around the yard! Now that I had my nap, I guess I should go clean up the mess?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I forgot to mention sweeping lawn and mowing more lawn. I just finished putting the grass clippings on the garden for mulch and weed control! :bun

The tractor was stuck due to the 3.3" of rain we had a little while ago. DH tried to drag the field the other day and got stuck. We left it there and today it came out without having to pull it. 

BTW, send some of that heat here! 70 for our high. Early next week 60! It got down to 39 last night and about that tonight. We are way behind in heat units and the crops are showing it.


----------



## Thewife

I wish I could send you some of this heat!
I want the 70's, maybe even 60s!
I still can't get out into the field I wanted to spread manure on and it's too hot to be packing my sprayer around!
I feel like I'm just stuck in the middle!

I'm gonna try to pick up all the dog toys so one of my guys can hopefully mow our lawn! The darm riding mower does not have a slow gear, I refuse to drive it!


----------



## wynedot55

the $400 was just to have them deep cleaned.gotta go back in july to start working on my teeth.glad you got 5 loads of hayledge in the silo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow! Expensive cleaning.

DH cut hay last night but, needs to check and see if it's ready for this aft. He went to drag the field that still needs to be seeded this morning and it's still sticky. He was working it though, until I called the neighbor to go out and pull him from the field and come get Peanut and me. We were heading to town and had an accident--we're fine. Van's in the shop.  Do you know what it's like to go from driving a van to driving a car? I have to climb up out of the darn thing!


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just hate having to fall into a car.an then having to climb out of the car.we have an suv.glad you an miss peanut are ok.how bad is the van hurt.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We haven't gotten an estimate yet but, It's front end damage. The tow guy said I could drive it the rest of the way into town and to the garage but, to watch the temp gauge as the radiator was involved and had a small leak. We choose to have it towed to be safe.


----------



## wynedot55

yes that was smart to have it towed.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just hope it doesn't take to long to fix! I hate sitting on the ground.


----------



## wynedot55

hopefully they can get it fixed soon.


----------



## Thewife

I got some weeds sprayed, some weeds pulled, some work done in the garden, some of the house cleaned, and my nap!
I want to get out there and get some more stuff done, but it's waaaaay toooo hot!

Kitty, glad you and Peanut are ok! 
Sorry about the van.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Can we reverse the clock? I'd like to go back to about 7:30 a.m. and cancel the appointment we never made it to today. Peanut's tooth isn't bothering her anymore anyway but, I thought we would keep the appt and have it checked out.


----------



## wynedot55

well maybe her tooth wont hurt anymore.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Can we reverse the clock? I'd like to go back to about 7:30 a.m. and cancel the appointment we never made it to today. Peanut's tooth isn't bothering her anymore anyway but, I thought we would keep the appt and have it checked out.


If we reverse the clock, we have to go back to 4 am!
I can roll what's his name out of bed and get those 2 hours of sleep back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we reverse the clock? I'd like to go back to about 7:30 a.m. and cancel the appointment we never made it to today. Peanut's tooth isn't bothering her anymore anyway but, I thought we would keep the appt and have it checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> If we reverse the clock, we have to go back to 4 am!
> I can roll what's his name out of bed and get those 2 hours of sleep back!
Click to expand...

That's fine by me! Maybe instead of getting up then, I could just stay in bed all day?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

High today is suppose to be 77F/sunshine. Tomorrow's high is suppose to be 56F/chances of rain.

Someone want my left shoulder and neck?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I guess it's Friday?
Supposed to be cloudy and 78 today! Rain maybe tomorrow!
After the bout 90, I might be able to live with that!

I think there were a few things I was supposed to have done by today, but I'm not going to ask! I'm sure if I really wanted to do them, I would have!

Kitty, I'd take your left shoulder and neck, but you would have to take my elbows and foot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My right elbow and upper are are sore anyway. As for feet, aren't they normally sore?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My right elbow and upper are are sore anyway. As for feet, aren't they normally sore?


Yes feet are always sore, I think were created to sit and be served!

Hubby asked me what I found to put under the round bales! I guess that is what I was supposed to be doing this past week?


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i can see why your sore an hurting.esp after the day you had yesterday.is miss peanut sore this morning.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My right elbow and upper are are sore anyway. As for feet, aren't they normally sore?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes feet are always sore, I think were created to sit and be served!
> 
> Hubby asked me what I found to put under the round bales! I guess that is what I was supposed to be doing this past week?
Click to expand...

I would say so. Do you have a bunch of old tires around. I know some use those under them.

wynedot, Peanut seems fine this morning.


----------



## wynedot55

glad both of you are ok.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> glad both of you are ok.


Thank you and me too!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Do you have a bunch of old tires around. I know some use those under them.


Of course I have a bunch of old tires, doesn't everybody?

Thank you Kitty, that's a good idea! I will check and see if they are all full of water an baby skeeters! Moving water filled tires sounds like work.
We use pallets in the other barn, but that sounds like work too!
(OK, right now every things sounds like too much work. I need more coffee)


----------



## Crest Acres Girl

Good Morning everyone! well not really its lunch time but I just woke up and decided to say good morning to BYH


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Crest Acres Girl said:
			
		

> Good Morning everyone! well not really its lunch time but I just woke up and decided to say good morning to BYH


How about, Good Day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Morning,

It's suppose to rain today. 

I have an order for six totes to deliver on Monday. :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going been out an watered the goats an chickens.now im waiting for sale time on the pc.going to watch an listen to a beefmaster sale in arkanas.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im up an going been out an watered the goats an chickens.now im waiting for sale time on the pc.going to watch an listen to a beefmaster sale in arkanas.


Here he goes again.  We have no clue what a Beefmaster looks like.


----------



## wynedot55

well guess what.i found a beefmaster herd in washington for thewife.but i dont know if they are still active breeders.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well guess what.i found a beefmaster herd in washington for thewife.but i dont know if they are still active breeders.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Howdy all

Just started my driver's education yesterday, doing in class stuff from 9 am to 3:30 pm...learned a fair bit, some stuff I already knew.  Then me and mom brought home the piano from my apartment; not an actual acoustic piano, but one of them electric pianos, a Clavinova, to be exact.  I guess next week we'll bring home more stuff.

Got over a quarter of an inch of rain on Friday, which was REALLY needed.  Could use more though...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Drivers Education? At what age are you allowed to go for your license there? Or is it you just never needed it until now?

Did you request another review for college?

We had some much needed rain last night. 1+ inches.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Drivers Education? At what age are you allowed to go for your license there? Or is it you just never needed it until now?
> 
> Did you request another review for college?
> 
> We had some much needed rain last night. 1+ inches.


Minimum age is 16 yrs and you gotta have a Learners permit to get in.  You're right, I just didn't need to have the driver's thing until now...don't want mom to be chauferring me to and from places for ever.

No I haven't done that yet.  Still in the thinking process. 

Glad you got a good dump of rain!  Wish you could send some more over...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If I could send some your way I would. We are wet enough for now and they are calling for more through tomorrow.


----------



## Thewife

Good night everybody!
Hope you all had a good weekend!
We got a few things done around here! One of the hay ladders works now, so I now have some hay in my new loft

Kitty, Beefmasters do exist!
I gave up waiting to see them here on this board, now I just browse the Texas craiglist! 
Hubby still says NO!

Sure wish I could find some here in Washington!


----------



## Crest Acres Girl

I think we need a chat room  

-stares at BYC-


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Crest Acres Girl said:
			
		

> I think we need a chat room
> 
> -stares at BYC-


It's on the list but, have you checked out how far apart the posts are here in this thread?


----------



## wynedot55

well i was gone all day yesterday.an to tired todo any reading last nite.ok kitty i need a peanut update what has she been getting into.did you get alot of hayledge in the silo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well i was gone all day yesterday.an to tired todo any reading last nite.ok kitty i need a peanut update what has she been getting into.did you get alot of hayledge in the silo.


 20 acres of hay into the silo. DH is talking of capping it off and saving the rest of the room for the oats or the barley and peas. 

Peanut is doing good. We went to town today in that little tin can of a car but, it does beat walking. We bought DH's Father's Day present while in town. That and a few groceries had the car full.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont blame him for capping it off.an saving some room for the barly an peas.i was talking to my buddy yesterday.he has been running an add to sell some sq bales of hay.an he has 3000 sq bales sold.an had a ph call from a guy wanting 52,000 sq bales.an my buddy is going to try an get him as much hay as he can.so he is busy baling his meadows in round bales.so he can spray an fert them.an then start sq baling. tin can cars are no fun when your used to vans.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No kidding. It doesn't even straddle "jump" puddles well. Besides not holding much.

Then on the way home, we discovered the neighbor's barn is gone! It was about to fall down and she had it taken down and buried. It's amazing what they can get done in 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## wynedot55

yes a big crew can get alot done in a short amount of time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Last day of school for Kute Kitten--until fall. Peanut is excited that she's going to have Kute Kitten home. Hmmmm, I wonder how long that will last. How long it will be before they are at each other?


----------



## m.holloway

hey everyone! Hope all is well in farm land. Things here are so so! But everyone is fine.  The grass is green and animals seem Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still waiting on ducks. She sold the one litter she had and put more in the egg thing. Which was fine for me since I not ready yet. Chicken coop getting better, very slow coming   veggs doing good, And cruise dress done expect for one more deco on it. Then I start the wedding dress. Which is July 18th. Thank God I don't have to help with the set up. This is her 5th wedding hope the last!!   Seems like everyone has been busy, The post are getting to be alot to read. But I loven it!!!!!!!!  So glad to be here!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hi mare,

The girls are looking good and the grass looks to be greening nicely.  Sounds like you have been busy.


----------



## amysflock

Hi, guys! Long time, no see!  I've been keeping way too busy away from home to check in lately, but I'm back (sort of) and will try to pop in from time to time.

Things here are good...our two Highland calves are growing like little weeds, and we're waiting for another breeder to come and give his experienced opinion on both since we're thinking T-Bone, who was intended to be in the freezer in 2010, might actually be a really good breeding bull instead, and maybe sweet Annabel is freezer-destined.

My chicken flock was killed by a coyote about a month ago, but this weekend their legacy - 27 fertile eggs left behind that our Grange Master is incubating for me - are expected to start hatching. I've never done chicks before, so I'm nervous but excited.

Our gardens are in (finally), the grass is growing (finally, but now so are the bracken fern, drat), and life is good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sorry to hear about your chickens. I hope  you have a good hatch from their eggs.

If T-bone turns out to be a keeper bull, will you change his name? Sorry to hear that Annabel may end up in the freezer instead. It's one thing to know from the beginning that they are freezer bound but, another to think you are keeping them and they end up there instead-harder as one allows themselves to become more attached.


----------



## Thewife

Hi everybody!

I'm supposed to be cleaning out the boat, but that sounds like work! 
An out of town nephew and my Hubby were talking fishing last night. When I told them they might as well go this weekend, we can't hay, it's supposed to rain, I thought they were going to start dancing in the barn yard!


Mare, the girls do look happy and content!

Kitty, I remember the last day of school for the boy! A few weeks later, I would wish school was year round!

Amysflock, did you get your self a gun for the coyote?


Still waiting to hear where there are Beefmasters in Washington!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten will be wanting school to start in a couple weeks. She loves school and would be happy with going year around.


----------



## m.holloway

Well this day was great! I just finish getting thur the posted. I quess when you snooze you have alot to catch up on. I'm glad I only had one load of wash today. I guess I better go cut out that wedding dress. That way I don't feel quilt about being on the comp. since this moring. I 'll keep checking in so I won't get to far behind again!!!


----------



## wynedot55

afternoon all i finally drugg back in.went to town to get a bunch of rabon fly blocks an only came home with 1.an i needed 8 of them.them i got chicken an cow feed.thewife ill look up that herd in washington.an get back to you.kitty i bet the girls will be fighting in 4 days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

4 days? Wow! I wouldn't give them that long. It's usually a daily event!


----------



## wynedot55

well im being nice.


----------



## amysflock

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your chickens. I hope  you have a good hatch from their eggs.
> 
> If T-bone turns out to be a keeper bull, will you change his name? Sorry to hear that Annabel may end up in the freezer instead. It's one thing to know from the beginning that they are freezer bound but, another to think you are keeping them and they end up there instead-harder as one allows themselves to become more attached.


I think we should change T-Bone's name to something that'll sound nicer registered, but I don't know if we will. (Neither calf has been registered yet, nor tatooed.) It would be difficult to beef out Annabel, but if her confirmation isn't right for breeding, it's not right to sell her to anyone, and we are too small to keep a pet cow. If she IS right for breeding, we'll sell her, too, and wait to see what we get for our next two calves in the winter.


----------



## wynedot55

since you want to sell reg cattle.your doing right by culling anything that isnt a breeder.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

My boss had a couple heifers up to calve in the pens by the clinic.  Apparently, one of them had a healthy calf last night!  Not sure if it's a bull or heifer yet, but I'm thinking it could be a bull calf.

Had a Red Angus bull come in to be semen tested this evening.  Turned out he was a dud: broken penis.  Apparently the guy had just bought him from one of his cousins and wanted to have him tested before he turned him out with the cows.  Good thing he did because he'd be wondering why 99.9999% of his cows didn't get bred. 

Not much else exciting today, except I had to spend most of the morning cleaning the boss's truck inside and out before he went up to Fawcett.  Man that was fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, sounds like a relatively quite day at the clinic. Probably wouldn't want days on end like that but, once in a while it's nice to have a breather and you guys have been busy lately. 

Our group of calves in the small pasture needed separating this morning. The 2 older ones are odd stage as they are bigger than the little ones and to small for the next group. There should be a group in between but with just 2 of them we had them in with the little ones. Well, they have, apparently, been pushing the little ones out of the grain when they get their bin eaten. And it's showing in the little ones. So this morning I separated them. That should solve the issue.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

Hubby finally got some news I might have known about for a few months now! His ex FIL passed awhile back, they used to be big time fishing buddies. So, his ex MIL and ex SIL's, decided to give Hubby all of his ex FIL's fishing stuff. Hubby is kinda in shock!

Kitty, 
Different sized calves sure can be a pain! Smokey is half the size of the heifers I put in with her. So I rigged the door to her little shed, so just Smokey could go in and get her grain! Lately I've noticed, it's getting to be a tight fit!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Smokey must be growing!


----------



## wynedot55

well im up an going but no hurry todo anything.got a guy here putting in a new comode.kitty its real hard to deal with 2 oddsized calves.what are the girls doing this morning.i bet they are having fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls are watching a Tom & Jerry video and occasionally having words with/at each other.


----------



## wynedot55

just as long as they dont do what tom an jerry do.that reminds me i havent turned bommerrang on this morning.an yes i love cartoons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cartoons are good!


----------



## wynedot55

yes they sure are.i love cartoons.


----------



## pattyjean73

Good morning everyone.  Although, its nearly noon now.  Howdy!


----------



## wynedot55

yes an noon is a good time as well.


----------



## Whispering Winds

early afternoon with my feet on the right side of the earth is a good day too!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Afternoon everyone,

Feet on the right side of the earth is a very good thing! 

Swimming lessons for Kute Kitten started today and it was my day to chaperon. Took Peanut with and it was her first bus ride and it was given by my dad. She had fun on the bus but, not the lessons. Kute Kitten had a good lesson.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> Feet on the right side of the earth is a very good thing!
> 
> Swimming lessons for Kute Kitten started today and it was my day to chaperon. Took Peanut with and it was her first bus ride and it was given by my dad. She had fun on the bus but, not the lessons. Kute Kitten had a good lesson.


Aren't both of them taking swimming lessons?

I got the boat cleaned up real nice! I tore the stupid carpet off the stupid dash so I could plug the stupid holes that some stupid person drilled that lets the stupid water would run into the stupid glove box when it the stupid rain falls getting my crossword puzzle books wet!

Oh, and I found a million(ok maybe 10 or so) of my missing kitchen hand towels, on the boat? I'm thinking of being a nice person and picking out a bunch just for the boat! I will sew pretty lace hanging loops on them, so the guys will always be able to have one handy when they need one! Or just dying a bunch bright pink, so we all know which ones go on the boat and which ones DON'T!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> Feet on the right side of the earth is a very good thing!
> 
> Swimming lessons for Kute Kitten started today and it was my day to chaperon. Took Peanut with and it was her first bus ride and it was given by my dad. She had fun on the bus but, not the lessons. Kute Kitten had a good lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't both of them taking swimming lessons?
> 
> I got the boat cleaned up real nice! I tore the stupid carpet off the stupid dash so I could plug the stupid holes that some stupid person drilled that lets the stupid water would run into the stupid glove box when it the stupid rain falls getting my crossword puzzle books wet!
> 
> Oh, and I found a million(ok maybe 10 or so) of my missing kitchen hand towels, on the boat? I'm thinking of being a nice person and picking out a bunch just for the boat! I will sew pretty lace hanging loops on them, so the guys will always be able to have one handy when they need one! Or just dying a bunch bright pink, so we all know which ones go on the boat and which ones DON'T!
Click to expand...

No, Peanut is to young with this group.

Hmmmmm, good towels on the boat? I'd dye his florescent pink.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> No, Peanut is to young with this group.
> 
> Hmmmmm, good towels on the boat? I'd dye his florescent pink.


I only have 2 parenting ideas I force on to people!
1, Teach them to swim! I never leaned how, I think if my mom knew how much time I was going to spend on a boat, she might have taught me!

The thing with the florescent pink, some of their favorite wonderful stinky nasty yucky fish goop, is florescent pink! That's why I was thinking the pretty lace hanging loops!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten swimming lessons is with a group through school. I have had Peanut out in the lake (last summer) learning how to swim. She does well with her life vest on and we were working on with it off when the cold weather came. If it ever warms up enough to go to the lake again this summer I will work with her some more. Then when she gets old enough to go with this group she will go too.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a sad morning here. One of the bunnies died and Penny is not doing well (separate thread). 

Suzy had her calf this morning, I'll see about getting pics later. Oh, it's a bull.


----------



## Thewife

Morning.

Looks like I am not the only one having one of them "The world is too heavy to carry" days.
I did some weed pulling and spraying last night. There is a lot of Tansy this year, starting to feel like it's a losing battle. 
Pulled 2 hens off their nests yesterday, they were both trying to hatch air? Not even a golf ball, or a rock?
We had a cool thunder storm come through last night. I didn't get to see any lightning, but the thunder made my red dog a basket case that had to bark at every noise she thought she heard!
I'm guessing nap time is gonna come sooner than normal!


----------



## wynedot55

well im up an going.but the weather has me in a holding pattern.so i cant go check eggs just yet.weve had 1.25in of rain.that will keep the hay growing good.


----------



## Thewife

Boy am I doing good today!
Forgot to grab some dog food when went out to do my chores, so I only fed the birds!
Took some dog food with me to go roll eggs, fed the dogs, forgot to roll the eggs!
Went out to get something out of the feeezer for dinner, turned on the sprinkler?
Went back out for something for dinner and then lost the steaks when I got side tracked checking on the chicks? (A white package blends well with a white shirt!)
Forgot to clean the burner from a little boil over last night, fires sure can be pretty!
Oh and I forgot to check for in the one hen house?

I think I need a nap!


----------



## wynedot55

yes you are having a rough day trying to get everything done.just dont forget to cook supper.


----------



## amysflock

Wow, thewife, sounds like my kind of day! (What was I doing again?!)

Just got a call that my chicken eggs are hatching - EARLY! I think my Grange Master has the same memory problem, as he thought he waited a couple days to incubate my eggs after I brought them over, but, um, they're hatching three days early?!  So far it sounds like I have 15 chicks (a lot of black ones I hear, thewife, and one fluffy white one), but more of those 27 fertile eggs could still hatch tonight and tomorrow morning. I'll run over there tonight with DH and pick up the wooden brood box (I need his truck...plus I want to see the babies!), and then I'll bring them all home tomorrow.

Whee!!! This is the start of a whole new adventure for me!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes you are having a rough day trying to get everything done.just dont forget to cook supper.


I don't think I should be allowed to cook supper!

Woke up from my nap, thinking I would use the big frying pan I just washed!
I didn't wash it!



Congrats Amy!
(Warning chicks are addicting)


----------



## wynedot55

you gotta cook supper.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you gotta cook supper.


Yea right!
Me cooking supper is about the same as you posting pictures!

I accept you don't post pictures, but really wish you would!
They accept I don't cook supper all the time, but really wish I would!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you gotta cook supper.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right!
> Me cooking supper is about the same as you posting pictures!
> 
> I accept you don't post pictures, but really wish you would!
> They accept I don't cook supper all the time, but really wish I would!
Click to expand...




amysflock, chicks are wonderful and growup fast. Enjoy and spend all the time with them that you can while they are little! And yes, they are very addicting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Twinkle just went by the kitchen window with a halter on and Peanut chasing her!  I think someone got away.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now Kute Kitten has joined in but, they are out behind the barn where I can't see them.

Twinkle, oh Twinkle, come back out this way where I can see. It's not entertaining when I can't see you.


----------



## wynedot55

now who put  the halter on twinkle peanut or kutekitten.i can see twinkle running away from them.hope they are able to catch her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The caught her. 

They had Twinkle and Ashes out on halters. They like to take the calves out. I would imagine Kute Kitten put the halters on.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like they had lots of fun.an its time to get miss kutes a show calf.so she can start showing.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah right! I can help her with training, washing, getting someone to clip it right but, I can't haul it there. And while DH is big on her being allowed to do things, don't ask him to help.


----------



## wynedot55

thats why you need a small cow trailer so you can haul her calf to the shows.i loved showing heifers even though i didnt win my class.i showed for 10 or 11yrs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats why you need a small cow trailer so you can haul her calf to the shows.i loved showing heifers even though i didnt win my class.i showed for 10 or 11yrs.


1. We've talked about getting one and hauling our own cattle to market--didn't happen.

2. My van doesn't have a hitch and it's not getting one.

3. I'm not driving that truck that far again. Yikes! I last drove it that far a little over a year ago and I was ready to walk home! Of course, it would have been hard to get the sub-flooring home walking so, I had to drive home.


----------



## wynedot55

well i would not put a hitch on the van.now whats wrong with the truck is she old an cantankerous.or you just dont like driving trucks.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

Seems Saturdays fishing trip that was changed to Sunday is back on for Saturday! I wasn't going to go on the first Saturday one, was considering going on the Sunday one, now the neice might go, so I guess I am going tomorrow?
I think it's plans like these that make me stand in the middle of a room and wonder why I'm there!


Kitty, why were the girls chasing the calves, I thought they were supposed to hang on to them ropes and not let go?

I refuse to drive Hubby's truck off the farm, drives him nut's!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I would stand in the middle of the room and wonder, "What the heck am I doing?" To many changes and I'd be lost!

They were chasing the calf because Peanut lost the end of the rope.

The truck we had before this one, I drove around for close to a year before DH started driving it to work. After that the steering was sloppy and other things like that happened. DH doesn't even see it's happening. I have never like this truck and with the sloppy steering, strange breaks, and dieing (it's diesel--it shouldn't die) I really hate it!


----------



## wynedot55

i get the what am i doing look when i go out to feed.an start rushing around an forget what im doing.i like loud diesels.wich make is your truck.ive got my work done.the hens are slacking off bad.only got 8 eggs this morning.will see if theres any eggs this evening.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i get the what am i doing look when i go out to feed.an start rushing around an forget what im doing.i like loud diesels.wich make is your truck.ive got my work done.the hens are slacking off bad.only got 8 eggs this morning.will see if theres any eggs this evening.


Dodge ram 3/4 ton


----------



## wynedot55

well now i like the dodge diesels.but some trucks just seem to fall apart.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well now i like the dodge diesels.but some trucks just seem to fall apart.


The body is in really good shape but, he's hard on the steering and brakes. The dieing is due to the idle screw/spring/or whatever jiggling. If he takes the time to adjust it it's fine but, otherwise it's a b*tch.


----------



## wynedot55

i know the feeling.my dad was real hard on the truck bodies.he thought nothing of putting dents in trucks.an on his old farm truck the powersteering was shot.so that thing would beller an squal.


----------



## Thewife

What a great day!
Our power went out!
I wandered into the garden and thought my pond pump died!(again)
I looked at all the weeds, plants, hoses, and the green slime I would have to deal with to pull the pump, I wanted to cry!
Unplugged it and went in for a drink to get me through the job ahead!(coffee)
I don't think I have ever been happy about a power outage before?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Howdy!

Had to help with a C-section today on a kicky Red Angus heifer today.  Sadly though, no live calves, only twin dead ones: one bull and one heifer.  The stench was horrible though with them being in the heifer for a couple days.  UGH!!     I nearly gagged when I had to take the calving chains off of the first calf to get put on the second.   I really sprayed the area out good to get rid of the horrid smell.  It still clung to my clothes when I got home so in the wash they went right quick!

Oh, and I've been having an "agreement" issue with a cat that had been occupying the kennel room for the last couple months.  Everytime I come in she starts throwing hissy fits at me, and will scream and bat at my foot when I'm trying to get through to the X-ray room. For no friggin apparent reason!! I have been refusing from the first time I found out she hates my guts to do any of the feeding rituals in the kennel room as long as she is around. The only time I'll go in the kennel room is if I have to develop X-rays or if absolutely no one else will clean a kennel out.

BUT, as of today, this devil of a cat finally found a home and is GONE!!      You could imagine my excitement when I got the news!  I FINALLY can go into the kennel room and not be hissed or snarled at for no apparent reason, and be able to help with feeding and cleaning litter boxes down there.  Now there's a couple of crazy kittens occupying what was Abby's space (the cat that hates me), and gosh are they the sweetest, cutest things you ever saw!!

We also got a littly bitty kitten in today that was picked up by a couple of county workers who were spraying the ditches.  One of them noticed the orange furball in the ditch and deduced that he had been thrown out the window of a moving vehicle.  The kitten's only like 5 or 6 weeks old, a tiny, innocent and fragile little thing.  Cute as a button too.  One of the assistants at the clinic cleaned him up nice and gentle and had him snuggled in a blanket to be cuddled and kept warm and fed.  Whoever had the mind to throw something so innocent out the window like that has got to be the cruelest person to walk the earth.  People like that shouldn't even deserve to have an animal, much less live.   It just makes me sick just to think about it.  I mean, how on earth can anyone be so cruel like that???


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A hear you WRB!


----------



## wynedot55

the day has started.i did alot of my rough work yesterday.like watering the goats an chickens.an filling up the buckets for the chickens if the dang goats dont drink or spill it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Went for a quick run for parts. Ended up gone 7 hours? DH changed his mind and went equipment looking too.


----------



## wynedot55

what kind of equipment does he have his eye on now.i bet miss peanut was ready for her napp when she got home.i was gonna look at welders.but everytime i get ready to something comes up.so maybe i can look at welders next week.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut won't take a nap when DH is home. She was however ready to get home and out of the tin can/wheels, I think we all were! 

He's looking for a large round baler. Of course, you can't just look at them but, through the whole lot.


----------



## wynedot55

now he does need a round baler.so yall can get the up quick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Didn't say her didn't but, to look as far away from home as he did without looking closer is ridiculous, especially when we have to keep hearing about how long of a haul it would be to get it home.


----------



## wynedot55

its a man thing kitty.we will go along ways to look at equipment.all the while gripping about the long haul home if we buy anything.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its a man thing kitty.we will go along ways to look at equipment.all the while gripping about the long haul home if we buy anything.


He can gripe to himself, in his head. Where the rest of us don't have to hear him. Tin can with wheels is to small to block him out.


----------



## wynedot55

i know what you mean there.tin can with wheels is a toy car.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'll be oh so glad when my van is fixed!

The cows are *SPOILT!* Darn brats. They have been in all week due to the 3 1/2 inches of rain we had. DH decided it has dried up enough to let them out. So he said he would feed them outside. They are used to having been fed before milking and man did they have a fit! All of milking the volume in that barn was extremely high. Just SPOILT BRATS, I tell you!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like they was bawling so bad it shook the windows. i hope you didnt have a headache when you got though milking.do you have anymore springing cows  or heifers ready to calve.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Had a headache. It's gone now that I'm back into relative quite--whatever that is. 

No more due until next month.  I know, I need to post pics--I'll get there.


----------



## wynedot55

did i say anything about pics


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Sure hot today.  Like I said in my lilac post, it went up to 28 C today; sure made for some cranky people on the roads. :/

Had my driver's ed today; one more day (a week from now) to go before I have my exam and finish.  And another week yet until I start my in-car lessons.

And that's about my day today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Sure hot today.  Like I said in my lilac post, it went up to 28 C today; sure made for some cranky people on the roads. :/
> 
> Had my driver's ed today; one more day (a week from now) to go before I have my exam and finish.  And another week yet until I start my in-car lessons.
> 
> And that's about my day today.


Good luck!


----------



## wynedot55

yes goodluck with your drivers training.my neohews took the driving test to get motor cycle liscenes.an 1 of them failed because he wasnt watching the tester.an he missed when they wanted him to turn on another street.so then the other nephew took the drivers test an passed because he knew what to watch for.its in the 90s here.so it is hot here.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Didn't catch any fish yesturday, but it was fun! Got a chance to get to know the nieces Hubby. I guess he's OK, I will claim as a nephew! Not only does he hunt and fish, he also spends a lot of time helpng his parents out with their cows!
Seems his mother is having a heck of a time, their herd has turned to mostly Angus/Limo crosses and she can't tell her cows apart any more! Ain't that sad?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Didn't catch any fish yesturday, but it was fun! Got a chance to get to know the nieces Hubby. I guess he's OK, I will claim as a nephew! Not only does he hunt and fish, he also spends a lot of time helpng his parents out with their cows!
> Seems his mother is having a heck of a time, their herd has turned to mostly Angus/Limo crosses and she can't tell her cows apart any more! Ain't that sad?


Sounds like you and his mother have something in common.

Did you plug BYH?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Didn't catch any fish yesturday, but it was fun! Got a chance to get to know the nieces Hubby. I guess he's OK, I will claim as a nephew! Not only does he hunt and fish, he also spends a lot of time helpng his parents out with their cows!
> Seems his mother is having a heck of a time, their herd has turned to mostly Angus/Limo crosses and she can't tell her cows apart any more! Ain't that sad?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you and his mother have something in common.
> 
> Did you plug BYH?
Click to expand...

No, I didn't plug BYH! I did ask the niece to send me a new picture of the quilt I made for her daughter. I told her there is some evil woman in Wisconsin that's alway telling me to get my quilts done and I'd like to show I *finished* at least 1 in my life!
Come to think of it, I made one for another nephew too, so I have *finished* 2!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Didn't catch any fish yesturday, but it was fun! Got a chance to get to know the nieces Hubby. I guess he's OK, I will claim as a nephew! Not only does he hunt and fish, he also spends a lot of time helpng his parents out with their cows!
> Seems his mother is having a heck of a time, their herd has turned to mostly Angus/Limo crosses and she can't tell her cows apart any more! Ain't that sad?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you and his mother have something in common.
> 
> Did you plug BYH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I didn't plug BYH! I did ask the niece to send me a new picture of the quilt I made for her daughter. I told her there is some evil woman in Wisconsin that's alway telling me to get my quilts done and I'd like to show I *finished* at least 1 in my life!
> Come to think of it, I made one for another nephew too, so I have *finished* 2!
Click to expand...


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Thanks for the luck wishes, I should do alright since the course is relatively easy--it's mostly common sense, really.

Anyway, I'm home today, going to help Mom do some organizing and cleaning around the house a little, then maybe sit and relax with a good book.  

Speaking of books, anybody ever read The Da Vinci Code?  I'm half-way through it and by golly I'm pretty hooked.  It's a good book, for those of you who have never read it.


----------



## Thewife

Hubby just called!
Our "new to us" baler is almost here!
He seems to think if it all works out, I will be baling this year!
He comes up with the funniest ideas!


----------



## amysflock

Hi, everyone! It's another cloudy morning in SW Washington.  I think I might actually get my butt outside and handpick some bracken fern...it's growing better than our grass and I'd really hate for one of our cows to think they like it.

The 19 chicks are all still doing well, although number 19 ("Teeny"), the one who had hatching assistance, still looks a little lost, so gets lots of extra attention. The corn and beans are up, the beets and some swiss chard is up, the tomatoes have their first flowers...YAY! Life is good at Skookumchuck Farm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hello,

It's another week of swimming lessons for Kute Kitten and running for me. Luckily we only have to go a little over 3 miles to where the bus picks her up. 

It's a hot, sunny day here! :bun It's 77 with the real feel of 87. After the long cold winter and spring it's hot but, feels good!


----------



## Thewife

Afternoon everybody!

Our cloudy morning went away as soon as I started moving some cuke plants! If they don't make it I am not going to be pleased!

Got more weeds pulled and sprayed!
The boy went up and cut the big tree off the fence! Then told me to go pick up the wood? Yea, I figure I have til fall to do that!


Kitty, 77 is way too hot! We are barely touching 70 and I'm ready for the A/C and a nap!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Well it's 79 now with the real feel at 85.

Cat nap taken and it's time to get some work done. ((wrinkle nose))


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Well it's 79 now with the real feel at 85.
> 
> Cat nap taken and it's time to get some work done. ((wrinkle nose))


What is the real feel?

And, I know what a cat is and what a nap is, but what is this "get some work done" you speak of?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's 79 now with the real feel at 85.
> 
> Cat nap taken and it's time to get some work done. ((wrinkle nose))
> 
> 
> 
> What is the real feel?
> 
> And, I know what a cat is and what a nap is, but what is this "get some work done" you speak of?
Click to expand...

Real feel is what it feels like out there. This time of the year it's temp + humidity.

Cat nap=short nap, usually 15-20 mins. long.

Work=feeding livestock.



PHEW! WHAT STINKS!!!!!!

I walked into the milk house to a horrible smell. It was the something electrical hot smell. We have no water in the barn.  That's what stunk! The control box fried.  I called DH to tell him. He'll deal with it when he gets home. We also have 2 1/2 chopper box loads down and they are calling chances of rain the rest of the week. 

Do I have to go milk the cows? Wouldn't a nap be better? I'm afraid of what else will go wrong. Besides, the calves are not happy about not being fed and letting us know about it.


----------



## Thewife

Feeding livestock? I don't know that one either!

I will take your electrical hot smell, if you will take all the little containers that used to hold fish eggs, I found in my sink!
I was thinking of going on strike, but then I would have to smell it until he got around to it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Feeding livestock? I don't know that one either!
> 
> I will take your electrical hot smell, if you will take all the little containers that used to hold fish eggs, I found in my sink!
> I was thinking of going on strike, but then I would have to smell it until he got around to it!


I'll switch! The burnt electrical smell hangs forever and it makes me sick.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeding livestock? I don't know that one either!
> 
> I will take your electrical hot smell, if you will take all the little containers that used to hold fish eggs, I found in my sink!
> I was thinking of going on strike, but then I would have to smell it until he got around to it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll switch! The burnt electrical smell hangs forever and it makes me sick.
Click to expand...

Shoot, if I had known you would take the egg containers so easy, I would have thrown in the bait box that didn't get emptied!
I bleached the @@@@ out of it, but the foam lining in the thing it sits in, still stinks to high heaven! 

I'm not happy!
I hiked all over the place today, spraying and pulling weeds, wore my good boots so I would not mess up my foot and ankles!
Slipped on my slip on shoes to go show the boy where a guinea is nesting, stepped on a rock wrong and messed up my good foot!
I have a buffalo sirloin steak and some fresh asparagus to cook, I can barely stand!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I try to avoid shoes for that very reason!



We're going to need a new pressure tank in the milk house.  Switch has been replaced and tank will be tomorrow.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I try to avoid shoes for that very reason!
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to need a new pressure tank in the milk house.  Switch has been replaced and tank will be tomorrow.


I know those shoes are bad for me, but I was only walking down the driveway!

I think I know what the pressure tank is?
Can you still milk?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid shoes for that very reason!
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to need a new pressure tank in the milk house.  Switch has been replaced and tank will be tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I know those shoes are bad for me, but I was only walking down the driveway!
> 
> I think I know what the pressure tank is?
> Can you still milk?
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned all shoes are bad. Every sprained or torn tendon ankle I've ever had was due to the fact that I was wearing shoes at the time! Even good tennis shoes.

Hmmm, I hate to tell you but, you must not know what a pressure tank is. It doesn't have to do with milking directly. Think water. It's the tank that the pump fills, holds the water, and pressurizes it.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> As far as I'm concerned all shoes are bad. Every sprained or torn tendon ankle I've ever had was due to the fact that I was wearing shoes at the time! Even good tennis shoes.
> 
> Hmmm, I hate to tell you but, you must not know what a pressure tank is. It doesn't have to do with milking directly. Think water. It's the tank that the pump fills, holds the water, and pressurizes it.


I was picturing the small tank in the parlor that the milk went into before it was sent to the big tank!  It has been 17(?) years since I milked!  
As for shoes, no bare feet around here! I have dogs that leave pieces of who knows what, all over the yard!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH and the girls are off getting a new pressure tank. I stayed home to mow lawn--no dew this morning.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I guess I will be back on weed patrol today. 
Found another small patch of Teasel yesterday! 
Like I needed another kind of weed to battle!

Ok, Kitty, what is the little tank the milk goes into before it's sent to the big tank?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a pre-cooler. Some use one and some don't.


----------



## wynedot55

stumbles back in.ive been  busy for awhile.the boys are home from collage so they are in an out a good bit.an they like to stay up all nite playing the xbox.so we play all nite.an if im luxcky i lay down at 5am an get back up at 8am.


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's a pre-cooler. Some use one and some don't.


so your milk goes from the receiver jugg to the pre cooler an then to the milk tank.pre coolers save the milk tank from running so much.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3 hours of sleep! Not enough for me. Hand one of those boys the camera and send them in search of those elusive Beefmasters you have around there. 

Pressure tank replaced and DH is at work. Lawn is all mowed. All before the rain comes in. Although, it has been thundering.


----------



## wynedot55

already on the todo list while there here is get pics of the cows an calves.counted everything last nite an theres 97hd in the pasture.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pre-cooler. Some use one and some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> so your milk goes from the receiver jugg to the pre cooler an then to the milk tank.pre coolers save the milk tank from running so much.
Click to expand...

Dern it wynedot, why didn't you post that before I was forced to do some slow dial up research? It was driving me nuts because I could not remember what it was called!(old age is a #####)
Precooler does not sound right, could it have been a recieving tank? It gathered the milk then kicked on and sent it up to the bulk tank?

I do remember was it wasn't working on night and I could not milk til some one fixed it!
That's why I asked Kitty if she could milk with out one!


Pictures are on the to do list?
Which page in the farming to do list are they on? The "do it now", the "when we get to it", or the "weather permitting"?
97 head? How many are beefmasters?


----------



## wynedot55

theres about 15 beefmasters in that mix.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pre-cooler. Some use one and some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> so your milk goes from the receiver jugg to the pre cooler an then to the milk tank.pre coolers save the milk tank from running so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dern it wynedot, why didn't you post that before I was forced to do some slow dial up research? It was driving me nuts because I could not remember what it was called!(old age is a #####)
> Precooler does not sound right, could it have been a recieving tank? It gathered the milk then kicked on and sent it up to the bulk tank?
> 
> I do remember was it wasn't working on night and I could not milk til some one fixed it!
> That's why I asked Kitty if she could milk with out one!
> 
> 
> Pictures are on the to do list?
> Which page in the farming to do list are they on? The "do it now", the "when we get to it", or the "weather permitting"?
> 97 head? How many are beefmasters?
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

man i just need to completely retire.the dang goats let the dang chickens out.so i had to put feed out.an get the eggs in.an then i had to get the hens back.an check an see how meny was hiding out.an found 1 that i have to catch with the fish net.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> man i just need to completely retire.the dang goats let the dang chickens out.so i had to put feed out.an get the eggs in.an then i had to get the hens back.an check an see how meny was hiding out.an found 1 that i have to catch with the fish net.


NAUGHTY goats! Sounds like you need to get goat proof latches--if there is such a thing.


----------



## wynedot55

naughty goaties is right.they are gonna drive me bonkers.but id get to soft without some todo.im just afraid theyll get the chixckens killed by opening the door.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> theres about 15 beefmasters in that mix.


Cool!
Can't wait to see the pictures of *ALL* 15!


Got some weeds pulled and sprayed! The boy did some sawing for me and cleaned up a bunch of sticks!(threw them onto the neighbors place)
My foot is killing me, I think it's time to sit!(maybe nap)


----------



## wynedot55

i may get more than 15 pics.may try to get some of the half beefmaster calves an heifers.take a napp for awhile.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i may get more than 15 pics.may try to get some of the half beefmaster calves an heifers.take a napp for awhile.


Took my nap!
Cleaned the kitchen, vacuumed the houes, did my chores, watered to garden, watered the yard, took out the garbage, brought inside stuff in from the boat, took boat stuff back to the boat and there are still no beefmaster pictures? 
Guess I will go kill more weeds!


And yes, if you have half beefmasters, you gotta post pictures of them too!


----------



## wynedot55

oh ill post emm.ill run yall bonkers with pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh ill post emm.ill run yall bonkers with pics.


You can try but, it's not possible.


----------



## wynedot55

if i took 97 pics.we would all be sick of pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if i took 97 pics.we would all be sick of pics.


NAA! Not us. You maybe.


----------



## wynedot55

i dont get sick of pics.i just dont take emm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i dont get sick of pics.i just dont take emm.


I was thinking of the work posting them.


----------



## wynedot55

downloading them is a big pain in the backside.i see the board is quiet this morning.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> downloading them is a big pain in the backside.i see the board is quiet this morning.


Yep, everybody is quietly sitting back waiting for your pictures!

And waiting..
And waiting..
And waiting..

Ah heck, might as well go do my chores!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> downloading them is a big pain in the backside.i see the board is quiet this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, everybody is quietly sitting back waiting for your pictures!
> 
> And waiting..
> And waiting..
> And waiting..
> 
> Ah heck, might as well go do my chores!
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

weve been doing some work on the house.an i cant go do my work till the people leave.hope it doesnt take emm long to blow in the insulation.weve replaced a comode an water facut.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! It's a cool, gray day so far in SW WA...yay! That gives me motivation to get back outside and pull some more bracken fern....that is, after I make some calls. Need to schedule the hoof trimmer to come out and take care of Sheila's feet (and probably Bridgit's this time, too), see if a bull from 350 miles north is still doing a "job" 10 miles across the freeway from here (clean up bull for us, maybe?), and get pain meds refilled for our old dog, Maggie. Whew. Oh, and take some more photos of the chicks!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your having a real busy day.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Good morning! It's a cool, gray day so far in SW WA...yay! That gives me motivation to get back outside and pull some more bracken fern....that is, after I make some calls. Need to schedule the hoof trimmer to come out and take care of Sheila's feet (and probably Bridgit's this time, too), see if a bull from 350 miles north is still doing a "job" 10 miles across the freeway from here (clean up bull for us, maybe?), and get pain meds refilled for our old dog, Maggie. Whew. Oh, and take some more photos of the chicks!


Hey Amy!
There's a guy renting bulls on craigslist!
He doesn't have any Highlanders, but he has a Brahma!
You could make hairy flop eared cattle!

Sorry, this holding my breath waiting for Beefmaster pictures is making me a little loopier tham normal!


----------



## amysflock

Har har, thewife...nice try! 

It's raiiiiinnnninnnnggg!!!! YAY!!! Woohoo! Our nearly record June dry spell comes to a soggy end!!!!

(Can you tell I'm excited?!) (Whoa, glad I didn't wash my car yesterday!)


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Har har, thewife...nice try!
> 
> It's raiiiiinnnninnnnggg!!!! YAY!!! Woohoo! Our nearly record June dry spell comes to a soggy end!!!!
> 
> (Can you tell I'm excited?!) (Whoa, glad I didn't wash my car yesterday!)


Shhhhhhh.....
Your not supposed to tell anybody we get dry spells!
That's a secret!


----------



## amysflock

Yeah, if only they could hear us whine when it happens! People would probably think we're nuts!

Good news...so far I have two possible clean up bulls. We can have Tabor back in two months when he's done breeding back Sheila's daughter, OR we can possibly have a really nice older yellow bull with GREAT lines next month from Eastern WA. Still need to call about that Sedro-Woolley bull to see if he's still across the freeway in Rochester (and I don't even know which of their bulls it is, actually, might not be a good match for Bridgit).


----------



## wynedot55

yes yall do get dry spells.i had friends that was in seattle for 2 days.an he said the temps was in the 70s with no rain.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes yall do get dry spells.i had friends that was in seattle for 2 days.an he said the temps was in the 70s with no rain.


Must have been been a different Seattle!


----------



## wynedot55

no they was there in mid may.an he was surprised.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! It's a cool, gray day so far in SW WA...yay! That gives me motivation to get back outside and pull some more bracken fern....that is, after I make some calls. Need to schedule the hoof trimmer to come out and take care of Sheila's feet (and probably Bridgit's this time, too), see if a bull from 350 miles north is still doing a "job" 10 miles across the freeway from here (clean up bull for us, maybe?), and get pain meds refilled for our old dog, Maggie. Whew. Oh, and take some more photos of the chicks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Amy!
> There's a guy renting bulls on craigslist!
> He doesn't have any Highlanders, but he has a Brahma!
> You could make hairy flop eared cattle!
> 
> Sorry, this holding my breath waiting for Beefmaster pictures is making me a little loopier tham normal!
Click to expand...

Sounds like someone needs to figure out how to get a rented bull past DH!

We keep telling you not to hold your breath! It's dangerous to your health!


----------



## amysflock

Sorry, thewife, but we've secured a Highland bull!  No Brahma-cross here. The bull from a herd in Sedro-Woolley (300+ miles north, toward Canada) hasn't been picked up yet from Rochester (10 miles west of us), so we'll get him, even though he's lined up for another "job" up north! The breeder, who had originally planned to come by and evaluate the soundness of our calves, will do that when he comes to pick him up from our place. YAY!

He recommends we have a vet out to check Bridgit for cysts, which is a good idea, and then, too, we can have both calves tatooed and get everyone vaccinated.

(You can't tell, but I'm jumping up and down over here!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Sorry, thewife, but we've secured a Highland bull!  No Brahma-cross here. The bull from a herd in Sedro-Woolley (300+ miles north, toward Canada) hasn't been picked up yet from Rochester (10 miles west of us), so we'll get him, even though he's lined up for another "job" up north! The breeder, who had originally planned to come by and evaluate the soundness of our calves, will do that when he comes to pick him up from our place. YAY!
> 
> He recommends we have a vet out to check Bridgit for cysts, which is a good idea, and then, too, we can have both calves tatooed and get everyone vaccinated.
> 
> (You can't tell, but I'm jumping up and down over here!)


 :bun


----------



## Thewife

No hairy Brahamas?
No Beefmaster pictures?
And Kitty thinks I should quit holding my breath?

What's next?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> No hairy Brahamas?
> No Beefmaster pictures?
> And Kitty thinks I should quit holding my breath?
> 
> What's next?


The alternative isn't very good. Ask jhm.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Our forcast is rain likely today and tomorrow. None Sat. and Sun. Chances of rain Mon, Tues, Wed. How does one make hay in this kind of weather?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I would like to know why I am even up? HE set the alarm for 5, HE was the one that needed to be out the door by 5:30, so why was I the one up at 5, while he got to sleep until 5:29?
Oh, and I didn't get all the details, but it seems he will be doing a lot of waiting today, he took the Capital press and a couple hunting magazines with him to read?  The poor baby!


Kitty, we have had the nice weather to hay, we just can't get out on the fields! Now we have rains coming! I admit, believe or not, we need some rain, but I would like to get going on the haying and the field work!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Can't get on the fields, as in their to wet? I can understand that one. The field we intended to do small square bales on is to wet. DH went out to cut it last weekend for baling and found water on the field. :/ So we started chopping it instead. It started raining Tuesday night. Everytime we can manage to get out there it starts raining. We had planned to be done with haying by now and should be done.


----------



## Kute Kitten

We just need to get out in the fields, without water standing in them!


----------



## Thewife

Standing water and mushy ground!
The boy said the quad was even sinking in the field I want to spead manure on!
I do have 2 small fields I could have hayed, but I am sure the tractor would sink at the gate if I tried to get out there!


----------



## Kute Kitten

That's very bad. I think your problem is worse than ours.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten's sig said:
			
		

> If I get a horse, I'll name it Shane.


 I have enough trouble getting you to do your current chores. We're not adding to them with a horse.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten's sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get a horse, I'll name it Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough trouble getting you to do your current chores. We're not adding to them with a horse.
Click to expand...

Well, then I'll do my chores 5x as fast. Maybe I can do all of the chores beside feeding the cows haylige in the winter time. It's heavy!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kute Kitten's sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get a horse, I'll name it Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> I have enough trouble getting you to do your current chores. We're not adding to them with a horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, then I'll do my chores 5x as fast. Maybe I can do all of the chores beside feeding the cows haylige in the winter time. It's heavy!
Click to expand...

Hmmm, you only do chores on the weekends during the school year. And you only help feed hayledge, if you want, with a small kids wheelbarrow.

Yes, you can be slow at chores but, I'm not talking about speed. Quality of work matters more.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Hmmm, you only do chores on the weekends during the school year. And you only help feed hayledge, if you want, with a small kids wheelbarrow.
> 
> Yes, you can be slow at chores but, I'm not talking about speed.


 
 What do you mean quality work, it's my speed your always after me about?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, you only do chores on the weekends during the school year. And you only help feed hayledge, if you want, with a small kids wheelbarrow.
> 
> Yes, you can be slow at chores but, I'm not talking about speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean quality work, it's my speed your always after me about?
Click to expand...

Only when you end up in my way poking around--milkhouse is just to small to do calf pails and bulktank. I'm also on you about forgetting chores.


----------



## Thewife

No horse?

Your mean Kitty!

I got my first pony before I was in kindergarten!
Got my first horse before I could even get a leg up to the stirrups!
Had to climb a fence just to get on!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Guidelines have been set for her to have one. She hasn't met them yet.


----------



## Kute Kitten

thewife said:
			
		

> No horse?
> 
> Your mean Kitty!
> 
> I got my first pony before I was in kindergarten!
> Got my first horse before I could even get a leg up to the stirrups!
> Had to climb a fence just to get on!


Jeez, you must of been short!


----------



## Thewife

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No horse?
> 
> Your mean Kitty!
> 
> I got my first pony before I was in kindergarten!
> Got my first horse before I could even get a leg up to the stirrups!
> Had to climb a fence just to get on!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, you must of been short!
Click to expand...

And I'm still short!

My first horse was a BIG Appaloosa!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No horse?
> 
> Your mean Kitty!
> 
> I got my first pony before I was in kindergarten!
> Got my first horse before I could even get a leg up to the stirrups!
> Had to climb a fence just to get on!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, you must of been short!
Click to expand...

Now whose mean? Think full sized horse and someone a bit shorter than Peanut. (Everyone thought she was in first grade this last year due to her height.)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No horse?
> 
> Your mean Kitty!
> 
> I got my first pony before I was in kindergarten!
> Got my first horse before I could even get a leg up to the stirrups!
> Had to climb a fence just to get on!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, you must of been short!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm still short!
> 
> My first horse was a BIG Appaloosa!
Click to expand...

I'm short too. Kute Kitten isn't tall either.


----------



## wynedot55

man i missed alot going on.the goats are fed an watered.the hens are fed an watered.an i got the 1st run of eggs in.an all fore it got hotter than a sun of a gun.miss kutes when i was younger i had a saddle horse that was 16 or 17 hands tall.an when i rode i had to mount him from the tailgate of the truck.an im not short.im close to 6ft.


----------



## Kute Kitten

DF is close to 6ft too. Mom I'm almost 11 and I'm up to your shoulders, sides I was the 3rd tallest kid in my class last year.


----------



## amysflock

Hi, all,

The afternoon is winding down, turned partly sunny after showers this a.m. (not enough to water the garden, though). 

I bought weaning rings today, one for each calf, and two new nylon rope halters. DH doesn't want us to start halter breaking T-Bone until he stops limping so he doesn't hurt himself further, which is probably a good idea. We're looking for two used stock panels to fashion into a V-chute, too, so we're ready to have a vet come out (I won't call until that's done). I'm still on the look-out for used cattle panels that would be cheaper than buying new on sale at the feed store. Gotta love Craig's List! 

Bought a tatooer, too, plus our herd letters and the letter we need to designate the year. Registration certificates are completed...we just need to tatoo and send them in. Boy, the calves are NOT going to like us!


----------



## wynedot55

youll find everything you need in time.


----------



## wynedot55

well its time to get the day going.the chickens an goats are eating me out of house an home.guess i need to go get some feed.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning!

It's been raining (drizzling) here steady...yay! The grass and gardens need it, although our big ornamental plum tree in the front looks droopy and pathetic. That rain must weigh a lot!

DH agreed that we can buy two new cattle panels (on sale at the feed store!) and make a V-chute in one of the barn stalls for cattle handling. That's a relief...he gets to going with his wild ideas and then nothing gets done. We'll do this tomorrow.

Only thing is, he's working 10s next week so likely won't be home to help me with a vet visit. Can I do this by myself??? We're going to try and put a rope halter on Annabel she can drag around (early halter training), and can halter Bridgit no problem. T-Bone, if he's not walking right by then can be roped and haltered, although I don't want him to drag a lead around with his gimpy leg. We have everyone locked in the paddock/barn area right now with their haylage, partly to keep T-Bone from moving around too much but also to give our pathetic grass a break. I could do a vet visit for just Bridgit by myself (vet to check for ovarian cysts), I think, but we'd been thinking of saving some $$ and getting the calves their shots (and the adults, too, if needed), plus calves tatooed, etc. I don't know if I can handle all 4 by myself. :|


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Are they trained well enough that you could hook them up somewhere the morning of the visit before the vet gets there? That way you won't have to catch them. It's what we do with the small heifers when bangs vaccinating. Then you could move them into the chute and have their vet work done.


----------



## amysflock

The cows are, but the calves haven't been halter trained at all yet. I can get Annabel with grain no problem, and if T-Bone isn't moving well, he should be easy to catch, but I don't know about tying them up (I'd think they'd both do the first-time-halter-tying-freak-out dance).

Suggestions??


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I'm supposed to be calling Hubby back to tell him his buddy did not get drawn for any permits!(neither did we)
But I figured I'd stop by and say hi, before I pass on the bad news!

Amy, when is the vet coming out?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Try hooking them this weekend and see how it goes. Some fight and others do well. Maybe if you can do short periods of time this weekend they will be fine.


----------



## wynedot55

yall are making this old body hurt at the thought of halter breaking calves.


----------



## amysflock

We'll try that for sure...I want to get the weaning rings in them, too, while we're at it, so that process can be started.

thewife, I don't have the appointment made just yet, but will call this afternoon. I'm hoping for early in the week (Monday, Tuesday) so the bull can still be hauled over before the weekend. Although DH reminded me we're committed to a weekend camping trip next weekend with his family (birthdays and Father's Day)...maybe I should see if I can postpone the bull a week so we don't have to leave him unattended?

I had to tell DH he wasn't drawn for special permits, too. Bummer for him...but that means (possibly) a shorter hunting season for me! My uncle got a doe tag for the Packwood area, though, so I'm sure DH will be wanting to "help" him track since he grew up in that area.


----------



## Thewife

It's pouring down rain!
Tried to tell the boy that it's a good day to be out pulling weeds!
He laughed at me?


Amy,
If the boy does not have to work the day you have the vet out, we can be there to give you hand, but we never know if he's working until his boss calls bright and early in the morning!
So, I can't say positively we can be there.


----------



## Kute Kitten

My swimming lessons ended today. I was in level 2 at the  beginning of the swimming lessons this year, with no clue how to swim! Now I know how to do the front stroke, back stroke, finning and somewhat the breast stroke. I found out that I would move up to level 3 next year.


----------



## amysflock

Congrats, KuteKitten! I remember swimming lessons...I still love to swim! It's a very good skill to have, and opens up a new way to have fun with your friends!

thewife, the appointment (with Dr. Sparling from Chehalis) is for "around 11" on Wednesday. Amy (allensacres) is going to try and help me if she can, too...and if not, I know Dr. Sparling is a very patient man (unlike the other vet we've had out), so he won't give me a hard time if I don't have the situation completely under control (and can you ever, really, with cattle?).


----------



## wynedot55

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> My swimming lessons ended today. I was in level 2 at the  beginning of the swimming lessons this year, with no clue how to swim! Now I know how to do the front stroke, back stroke, finning and somewhat the breast stroke. I found out that I would move up to level 3 next year.


congrats on dong good with your swimming lesson miss kutes.sounds like you learned alot this year.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Congrats, KuteKitten! I remember swimming lessons...I still love to swim! It's a very good skill to have, and opens up a new way to have fun with your friends!
> 
> thewife, the appointment (with Dr. Sparling from Chehalis) is for "around 11" on Wednesday. Amy (allensacres) is going to try and help me if she can, too...and if not, I know Dr. Sparling is a very patient man (unlike the other vet we've had out), so he won't give me a hard time if I don't have the situation completely under control (and can you ever, really, with cattle?).


No, you can't ever really have everything under complete control with cattle. About the time you think you do, something goes awry. 

A patient vet is a good one. He/she isn't apt to be rushing through things but, taking time enough to make sure the job is done right.


----------



## Thewife

I just hauled almost a  whole bale of alfalfa to the garden!
We pulled it out of the "new to us" baler, it's been in there for a couple of years, didn't think feeding it was a very good idea!
Should I use it as a mulch or throw it in my compost tub and let it rot? 


Way to go Kute Kitten!
Your way ahead of me, about all I can do is dog paddle!

Amy, I will try to be there! 
If the boy has to work, I won't have a rig, but the nephew might!
The boy would be better for strength if needed, the nephew is kinda as useless as I am!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You can use it as mulch.

It's great that you guys can physically come together to help each other out!


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going.i hope its any easy day.ill just do my reg work.an hope nothing comes up.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I have come to the conclusion, I am a bit weirder than I thought!
Today we are going to the dump and shoe shopping!
The shoe shopping thing is way over due! I know I really need to get something to support my foot and ankles better, but I hate shopping!
Now, I am excited about going to the dump!
Been filling bags all week, from the barn, Hubbys shop(shhh), and everywhere inbetween!
If we didn't have to go shoe shopping, I would say it's going to be a good day!


Thanks Kitty, I've never heard of anybody using alfalfa as mulch!
Probably because it's a spendy way to go?


----------



## wynedot55

thewife get you a good pair of workboots to support your ankle an foot.work boots an cowboy boots are all id wear.that is till my bunyon got so bad i can no longer get work boots streached to fitt it.so now i just wear rubber boots or tenny shoes all the time.even wear them out with the cows.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Today is DH's 38th birthday...I baked him some fresh fair scones for breakfast, he opened his presents...and now we get to spend the day making a V-chute out of corral panels and picking bracken fern, oh goodie! 

thewife, no sweat if you're not available...I'm actually feeling much more confident now that I've had a very successful halter training session with Annabel. By Wednesday that will make 3 out of 4 animals I can handle pretty easily. T-Bone still needs some work, but he's still got quite a limp and we don't want to rope him yet for fear he'll hurt himself further by thrashing around and/or tripping over the halter rope.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, alfalfa would normally be quite spendy for mulch but, if you feel it's no longer any good for the cattle, use it. Most use grass or straw because it's cheap.

amysflock, tell your DH Happy Birthday!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We bought a round baler today! :bun





Now if only the weather would cooperate.


----------



## wynedot55

thats 1 sweet looking round baler.i bet she hasnt had much hay put though her.how old is she.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

12195 Bales through her. It's a 1991 but never used until July of 1992. The guy kept records of everything he did to it and the bales that went through it.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Good Morning.....I am up this Early and I dont even have cows to milk.....Hope its a sunny day!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

good morning! up early(ier) need to go feed the neighbors cows!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Up, board checked, chores and milking done, mangers cleaned, back to house.  Mangers usually get cleaned in the aft. but, it's suppose to be a hot one out today so, we did them while it's cool out. 

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im up an going.had a surprise yesterday an old buddy i went to school with called an wanted me to go to our 25th class reunion.so i had to hurry an get ready for that as he was on his way to get me.we all had a goodtime.there was 7 of us there.then when i got in last nite the nephews was here.so we played exbox for awhile.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> 25th class


golly i was going to tease you about being so old but whoops! um.. i think we're coming on up that one pretty soon!

glad you had a fun time


----------



## wynedot55

theyve called me me the old man for years.because i stay on the farm an rarely go anywhere.an they know i dont like going to class  reunions.it worked out good tho because the reunion was next door to a buddy of mines house so i  talked to him for awhile.an we talked about pop his dad.


----------



## amysflock

'Morning all. One cup of coffee down, 5000+ to go it feels like.  

DH left at 4:00 this morning to go pick up 6 12' heavy stock panels we bought from his parents' neighbor for $400. We'll use two for our new V-chute and will stash the rest for a rainy day or necessary project. We just intended to buy two panels new, but then this deal came up yesterday and it actually did make some sense (unlike most of the "have to have it" deals DH's dad and he come up with). After he gets home and we unload them, we'll drop his truck off for some work and head up to the Olympia Airport...we're volunteering at the air show today for our Grange. I've never been to an air show...should be interesting!

Have a great Sunday, everyone...and Happy Father's Day to all the dads on the board!

(Gads, DH just got home. What were supposed to have been 6 heavy 12' panels in perfect condition are actually 6 LIGHT 16' panels in far from nice condition...three are very heavily bent. Grr. If I had been there we would have just left them, but DH paid and brought them home. I guess we'll see what we can do with two of the straighter panels for a V-chute, and then we'll probably list all of them on Craig's List and see if we can get what we paid for them ($400). Figures.)


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I slept in til a quarter to 9? I must have needed it!
Haven't even finished my first cup of coffee and the day has gone to poo! Step brats called, I guess they are on their way over to see Hubby for daddys day. It's also the boys bday! I got him some new bungees so he can haul around all the stuff he needs, to do what ever I need him to do, and some new big water glasses so maybe if I need one I won't have to search his room as often!

I guess I can't help Amy on her vet day, tried to PM her to get directions, and her inbox is (STILL) full? 

Kitty, congrat on the new baler! 

Happy fathers day to all the fathers!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hello, people!  Long time no see!

My update will be short (I'm learning to play the guitar and my fingers hurt).  But now that things have settled down a lot, I'll be on more.  

To thewife:

Relatives?  

New bungees?  Awesome!  I cleaned out my Dad's shop as a present.  Or... At least I started to.  An old knee injury that won't leave me alone keeps coming back.  Gosh, I'm too young for this...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hi GFG, we've been missing you! Glad to see you are back on!  Are you learning on steel strings or nylon?

We went fishing this afternoon and had some blue gills to clean. They are done and ready for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## amysflock

The corral panel issue ended up taking an interesting turn. DH called the guy he bought them from (who lives an hour and a half away), said they won't work for us (and didn't point out how crappy they are, good guy!), and asked if we could return them. The guy said no problem, so we drove them back to his place and got our cash back. Whew. We borrowed two decent 12' panels from DH's parents (who live near the guy we bought the others from), had a little Father's Day visit and dinner with them, and brought them home. We'll still need something permanent, but this is a much better situation. Crisis averted...now I can work on my resentment over DH's impulse shopping. 

Good night, everyone!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm glad you were able to return them.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

good morning everyone! everyone up? did you let the cows/goat/whatever out? everyone milked? i'm on my way out

happy monday!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Chores done. Milking done. DH and the girls off to work. Kute Kitten has gone to work with DH, when she can, since she was 4. Peanut decided to go this morning too. This is her first time for a regular business day. She has gone when he's gone in on the weekend to clean or if someone needed something but, not a normal day. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## wynedot55

what are you going todo home alone.i know they well enjoy being with DF.but whats miss peanut gonna do about napptime.im still trying to get over the weekend.going to my class reunion knocked me out.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

Ohiofarmgirl is on her way out? Kitty is done with her chores?
I'm on cup 1 of my coffee with no clue as to why I am even up or what I am doing today! I should have a clue by by cup 3?

Hubby got the new to us baler working last night! We ran a round bale through it! It may be an old beater, but it makes better bales that our older beater blaer! Now if the weather would let us get out in the field and use it!


----------



## wynedot55

im sure youll get in the field as soon as you can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I had to go to town for a dentist appt and then to the awful implement dealer to get some parts. The rest of the day, I will enjoy. I'd be tempted to go fishing but, the weather is suppose to get awfully hot. Not sure I want to go that bad.

thewife, I hear you about the weather cooperating!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty i think you have it backwards.the dentist is awful.an the equipment dealer is good unless you buy alot of parts.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty i think you have it backwards.the dentist is awful.an the equipment dealer is good unless you buy alot of parts.


Not backwards. While I don't care for the dentist the particular equipment dealer I went to today is awful. I should have gone 30 or so miles further to the next Case IH dealer but, didn't feel like it. This one is the one that sceamed and worked it so he could fire my BIL that has the kidney cancer.


----------



## wynedot55

well then id prolly never go to that dealer again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well then id prolly never go to that dealer again.


Yeah, well, I just did a google check and the next dealer I know of is 45 miles away-one way. Actually, either of the next two around us are about 45 miles away--one way. We still need parts. We won't be looking there to buy anything else but, parts are still needed and as much as I would love to go elsewhere, I can't cut off my nose to spite my face.  If you get what I mean.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah i know what you mean.theres a couple of dealers here i dont like doing business with.but like you i do have to buy parts off them ever now an then.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's a scorcher out there! The thermometers are reading 87 and 90. Then there's the high humidity on top of it.  It's hot and sticky just standing in the shade. Next to nothing for a breeze.


----------



## wynedot55

its in the upper 90s here.an i dont know what the heat index is.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yeah, but, we were just wearing sweatshirts in the mornings not a week ago here. First it wants to freeze us out and then it wants to roast us out.


----------



## Thewife

About 67, overcast and windy, was going to go fish my back pond, but I can't get warm!

Bruiser just did his first "someones here" bark, all by himself!
Too bad it was at the cows coming up form the bottom of the hill!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

hey thewife!

oh you and your coffee and your 67*!! man! at least it didnt hit 90* here today...ah for the cool breezes of wa state....

ok fine - just tell me - what kind of coffee did you have (i'm an ex-seattlite and brought home 8 pounds of boutique coffee when i came back)... go ahead.. hurt me.... (cringe).....


----------



## Thewife

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> hey thewife!
> 
> oh you and your coffee and your 67*!! man! at least it didnt hit 90* here today...ah for the cool breezes of wa state....
> 
> ok fine - just tell me - what kind of coffee did you have (i'm an ex-seattlite and brought home 8 pounds of boutique coffee when i came back)... go ahead.. hurt me.... (cringe).....


Sadly I'm not even supposed to have coffee, so I have to avoid the good ones to keep me from over doing it! I just drink regular instant to get my limit of caffeine and add tons of sugar to hide the nasty taste!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

67! You wouldn't have trouble warming up here!

ohiofarmgirl, are you glutton for punishment?  Isn't that like asking to be tortured?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> 67! You wouldn't have trouble warming up here!
> 
> ohiofarmgirl, are you glutton for punishment?  Isn't that like asking to be tortured?


Kitty, she's torturing me!

I worked at a couple of small places where the bosses always had a cup of the good coffees waiting for me when I got there! 
Just thinking about it makes this instant carp even worse!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67! You wouldn't have trouble warming up here!
> 
> ohiofarmgirl, are you glutton for punishment?  Isn't that like asking to be tortured?
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, she's torturing me!
> 
> I worked at a couple of small places where the bosses always had a cup of the good coffees waiting for me when I got there!
> Just thinking about it makes this instant carp even worse!
Click to expand...

So get a coffee maker and go fishing.  Carp is a fish!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67! You wouldn't have trouble warming up here!
> 
> ohiofarmgirl, are you glutton for punishment?  Isn't that like asking to be tortured?
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, she's torturing me!
> 
> I worked at a couple of small places where the bosses always had a cup of the good coffees waiting for me when I got there!
> Just thinking about it makes this instant carp even worse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So get a coffee maker and go fishing.  Carp is a fish!
Click to expand...

Lets not talk about going fishing!
Right now our boat is heading over to the other side of the state where they can catch carp and walleye!
Mean while, we WON'T be haying and the river is open up for sturgeon! 
I think BIL would be a bit upset if we told him to bring the boat back!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Lets not talk about going fishing!
> Right now our boat is heading over to the other side of the state where they can catch carp and walleye!
> Mean while, we WON'T be haying and the river is open up for sturgeon!
> I think BIL would be a bit upset if we told him to bring the boat back!


 I almost went this afternoon but, it was to hot! It would have been a luxury to go by myself. Only my pole to worry about. Not to have to worry about the girls falling in. Oh well, it was just to hot to even wade and fish.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not talk about going fishing!
> Right now our boat is heading over to the other side of the state where they can catch carp and walleye!
> Mean while, we WON'T be haying and the river is open up for sturgeon!
> I think BIL would be a bit upset if we told him to bring the boat back!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went this afternoon but, it was to hot! It would have been a luxury to go by myself. Only my pole to worry about. Not to have to worry about the girls falling in. Oh well, it was just to hot to even wade and fish.
Click to expand...

I thought about going too, but it was too cold!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets not talk about going fishing!
> Right now our boat is heading over to the other side of the state where they can catch carp and walleye!
> Mean while, we WON'T be haying and the river is open up for sturgeon!
> I think BIL would be a bit upset if we told him to bring the boat back!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went this afternoon but, it was to hot! It would have been a luxury to go by myself. Only my pole to worry about. Not to have to worry about the girls falling in. Oh well, it was just to hot to even wade and fish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought about going too, but it was too cold!
Click to expand...

Maybe we should mix your cold and my hot to come out just right!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost went this afternoon but, it was to hot! It would have been a luxury to go by myself. Only my pole to worry about. Not to have to worry about the girls falling in. Oh well, it was just to hot to even wade and fish.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about going too, but it was too cold!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe we should mix your cold and my hot to come out just right!
Click to expand...

Yea!
Mix our temps, pass our rain off to some one who needs it and get our haying done!


----------



## wynedot55

i wish we could get some rain here.its getting dry here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i wish we could get some rain here.its getting dry here.


I wish I could send the rain your way. It's *wet* here and they are calling more rain tonight.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! It was foggy here when I got up but now it's sunny and cloudless, and best of all, NO WIND!! Yippee, no excuse for me not to go outside today and pick the rest of the bracken fern out of the pasture.

I am also happy to report that today my chicks are 12 days old and all 19 are still happy and healthy, even little Teeny, the runt! I can't believe it. I was so prepared to lose at least a couple...they're not out of the woods yet, but getting there! Yay!

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## wynedot55

so glad that your chicks are doing real good.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Yep, looked cold and foggy when I got up to kick Hubby out, so I went back to bed! Now it looks kinda sunny and nice, little bit of wind!
Going to lock up Smoky's pen and spread some death and destuction to the blackberries! Might put the herd in a lower field and try to spread some death and destrution on some of the blackberries and thistles in the back too!

Glad you chicks are doing good Amy!
We won't tell Hubby I think I have 2 hens setting! I probably should find 1, she's the type that will sit on air until it hatches!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was foggy here this morning too. But far from cold when it was in the low 70's. High is mid 90's today with plenty of sunshine. It's to hot to spread death and destruction here. I have some to do but, it's to hot!

amysflock, I'm glad your chicks are all doing well! 

We had to do another parts run and then it was off to the summer library program.


----------



## wynedot55

thewife i dont think kitty is gonna get kutes a horse an miss peanut a poney.i just got in from feeding the goats chickens an spoiled bull.an its hotter than a sun of a gun here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just looked at one thermometer. I went to double check it with the other thermometer. 100 degrees!


----------



## wynedot55

the temp here is 96 with a heatindex of 101.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Not sure of the heat index. I looked at the town near us and it's running 10-15 degrees more but, their temp isn't listed as high either.


----------



## Thewife

It's like 70 degrees out there, with a good breeze!
Waaay to hot to be working! Might have to kick up the A/C and take another nap!

Got Smokey's pen sprayed! I will have to go back in a few days to see what I missed. Also found some poison oak growing down there. That's the second new one I found this year?
I got reminded of another one while I was crawling under it, pulling tansy. Didn't get any on me, but was not happy with myself for forgetting it was there!


----------



## Thewife

I asked the boy to check my stetting guinea today!
He called and told me I must have a mama with chicks some where, all he found was a nest of egg shells!
I found her right outside the yard!
Don't ask for pictures just yet, she wasn't happy with me stealing her babies and she is a real good (mean) mama!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Why did you take her babies? Why not let her raise them?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Why did you take her babies? Why not let her raise them?


She gets to raise them!
I have found that guineas are not really the brightess creatures on the planet! I put them in a big open top box for awhile, keeps mama from loosing them to the tall grass or crows! We also have rains coming, they don't seem to be able to handle that either!
When they are big enough to start jumping out of the box, they are usually ready for the big world!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> she wasn't happy with me stealing her babies


But, you said you stole them. In other words, she's not happy with you because you confined them to keep them safe. Yeah, animal mommas really don't care for us people doing things like that. She'll get over it--about the time they can jump out of the box.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We lost one of the little chicks from my second hatch last night. I'm assuming it's due to the heat. I did have a huge bottle of ice in the coop for them but, they won't go near it.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! thewife, congrats on your guinea babies! And Farmer Kitty, I'm sorry about your chick. Raising baby birds is an art and some luck more than anything, it seems...I think I must have a whole lot of luck to have kept mine happy and healthy this long.

Today is rodeo day at the farm...the vet comes in T minus 3.67 hours. Gulp. DH got the rest of the V-chute done last night, and our lead cow totally knows something is up and spent way too much time looking at us and shaking her horns. That after the night before, when she went and beat up the compost pile, throwing dirt behind her with her front hoof and horning the crap out of it. It's all so unlike her. I've been praying since yesterday today will go smoothly and relatively quickly.

It's another sunny, clear day here so far. I spent four hours picking bracken fern yesterday, and have at least another two hours to go. I know from being out there how much progress I made, but looking from the house across our nearly flat ground toward the remaining ferns in the back, it doesn't actually look like I did much of anything. Wah.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> It's another sunny, clear day here so far. I spent four hours picking bracken fern yesterday, and have at least another two hours to go. I know from being out there how much progress I made, but looking from the house across our nearly flat ground toward the remaining ferns in the back, it doesn't actually look like I did much of anything. Wah.


 I know that feeling! You'll get it done and then be able to look out there and smile. 

Thank you. In the past, I haven't lost a chick. This year seems to be different. One to injury, one to eating shavings, and now this one. I hope she is the last one too! 

It's sunny, *humid*, and 88F already out there today.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Went back to bed after Hubby left! 
Now I feel like I am in some kind of time warp, the clock says one thing but I feel another! 
Was going to go something today, maybe after I get some coffee in me I will remember what it is?

Sorry about your chick Kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Went back to bed after Hubby left!
> Now I feel like I am in some kind of time warp, the clock says one thing but I feel another!
> Was going to go something today, maybe after I get some coffee in me I will remember what it is?
> 
> Sorry about your chick Kitty.


To help amysflock?

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> To help amysflock?


Oh yea, Amy!

Guess I should go see if I have a rig!


----------



## Thewife

Ok, I've got a rig!
I've got a driver!
I got new batteries in the camera to take picutures at the rodeo!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Ok, I've got a rig!
> I've got a driver!
> I got new batteries in the camera to take picutures at the rodeo!


Have fun and good luck gals!


----------



## amysflock

Yay, we did it!!! It wasn't a rodeo, either! I had Bridgit haltered and tied when thewife and Boy came, and Sheila and Annabel weren't too hard to get. The V-chute worked pretty darn well, the vet was very calm, patient, amiable and got the job(s) done. 

Bridgit doesn't have any cysts, so that's great news. And T-Bone ("My, you're well endowed," the vet told him) doesn't seem to have a fracture, sprain or any visible injury to his hoof, which leads the vet to suspect nerve damage, which can heal in about 3 weeks.

Everybody's vaccinated (I have the rest of the bottle for boosters in 3-4 weeks), calves are tatooed, Bridgit and T-Bone got their extra exams...all for the tiny sum of $137!!! (That's so much cheaper than I ever expected...LOVE this vet!)

Thanks, thewife, for coming to support me!! Sorry you didn't get to take photos.


----------



## Thewife

Yep, no rodeo!
It went too easy, not one good photo op!
Amy don't have any cows, she's got big hairy horned puppies that moo! I think they are better leash trained than my dogs!


Tried to find some pictures I took of my chicks the other day. Instead I found out I have my picture files all messed up! Some pictures are on my computer, some are on the other thingy the boy bought for me and some are in some file called "new folder", either in my computer or on the computer thingy the boy bought me? 
It gave me a headache trying to figure it out, so I will let the boy fix it! (won't he be thrilled?)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Yep, no rodeo!
> It went too easy, not one good photo op!
> Amy don't have any cows, she's got big hairy horned puppies that moo! I think they are better leash trained than my dogs!
> And she was worried? Glad everything went so well though! It sure makes life easier.
> 
> Tried to find some pictures I took of my chicks the other day. Instead I found out I have my picture files all messed up! Some pictures are on my computer, some are on the other thingy the boy bought for me and some are in some file called "new folder", either in my computer or on the computer thingy the boy bought me?
> It gave me a headache trying to figure it out, so I will let the boy fix it! (won't he be thrilled?)
> NOT


----------



## amysflock

thewife said:
			
		

> Yep, no rodeo!
> It went too easy, not one good photo op!
> Amy don't have any cows, she's got big hairy horned puppies that moo! I think they are better leash trained than my dogs!


Yeah, right...they were just on their very, very best behavior. You didn't get there in time to hear the lecture they got. 

Haha, wouldn't you know T-Bone is walking *almost* normally now? I really think he just needed a massage from the vet!!!


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Haha, wouldn't you know T-Bone is walking *almost* normally now? I really think he just needed a massage from the vet!!!


Either he needed a massage or he figures he better start walkin right or we will do that to him again!


I think I fixed my picture file problem ALL BY MYSELF!
The boy will be so proud!
(or wonder who I got to fix it for me)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-bone's walking almost normal is great!

thewife fixing her picture file on her own is scary! When did you get to learn so much about computers? It just snuck up on you didn't it?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body!

The rain that kept us from cutting our hay, is here. I guess I could stay in today and find my kitchen? Maybe even water a few screaming house plants?

Kitty, it is kinda scary when I can fix my own computer problems. I really didn't want to mess with my picture files, but I figured as long as I didn't hit anything that said delete, I could not do too much damage!


----------



## wynedot55

i see everybody has been real busy while i was gone.the heat has finally set in here.so i work in the heat.try to get things done in mid morning.an again in mid afternoon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i see everybody has been real busy while i was gone.the heat has finally set in here.so i work in the heat.try to get things done in mid morning.an again in mid afternoon.


You should try for early morning and evening. Mid afternoon is usually the hottest time-at least here it is.

Had to be in town this morning. Picked up 12 quarts of strawberries while in. Strawberry jam is what they are heading for!


----------



## wynedot55

i like to work in the heat so i dont get to soft.but if i go to getting hot i go in for awhile.


----------



## Thewife

According to the latest weather thing, we probably won't be haying next weekend, Hubby is NOT pleased! We should have the boat back by then though!

Kitchen is clean, even organized the pan cuboard! Tried to go see who the bull is after, but the sky turned black and I was not about to be caught mid field in a down pour!
Now the sun is out again, I guess I could go see how many weeds came up in the garden today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's strawberry jam making day, as well as other things.


----------



## wynedot55

is miss peanut gonna help you make strawberry jam.your gonna do alot of work putting up the jam.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten and Peanut both have been helping.


----------



## wynedot55

didnt know miss kutes was at home.i bet they eat some of the strawberries to.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Hubby might have to work tomorrow!
We are supposed to be going to a wedding. Haying was going to be our excuse not to go, but Hubby having to work will do!
If he doesn't have to work, I'm sure there is something that reeeally needs fixed before we can hay?


----------



## wynedot55

if you dont want to go to the wedding im sure something will come up.i learned to never plan on going anywhere because something could always go haywire.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have my van back!!!! :bun   :bun


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if you dont want to go to the wedding im sure something will come up.i learned to never plan on going anywhere because something could always go haywire.


Yea, something always seems to come up to keep us from going to family things? Hubby's family thinks he is overworked!
Some day they are going to realize, he always has the time to go fishing and hunting!

I think Smokey is the smartest one of the whole herd! Just watched the herd come up for a drink! Smokey was the only one that went around the yard, to the other trough!
She was done and back while most were still in line waiting for a drink!

Glad you got your van back Kitty!


----------



## wynedot55

ok yall wanted pics.well i went an took a bunch.an the BYH  pic file is overloaded now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ok yall wanted pics.well i went an took a bunch.an the BYH  pic file is overloaded now.


Don't see any new ones posted though. You'll have to open a photobucket or similar site account.


----------



## wynedot55

youll see emm an yall can tear them apart.im trying to catch up on reading the board.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

5 batches of Strawberry Jam done! Kute Kitten made 1 batch all by herself. She decided she wants to enter a jar into the fair. It will be interesting to see whose does better, mine or her's!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall got alot of canning done today.miss peanut didnt want to cook a batch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's to young to actually get at the stove part but, she did some mashing!


----------



## Thewife

5 batches Kitty?
I was thrilled with the 3 whole strawberries I found today! Red dog ate them!
I also have a couple of baby frogs living in my strawberry patch, of course I didn't have my camera when I found them!

I saw there are some threads claiming Beefmaster pictures have been posted!
Should I call the paramedics before I click on them?
(how much you wanna bet Hubbby is gonna call and disconnect me as soon as I start clicking on them)


----------



## wynedot55

i figured their might be a class for her to enter something in.yes thewife there are beefmaster pics on here.hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yes, she will be showing in open class. We will both be doing photos too. Not sure what else I'm doing. She's talking about showing her rabbit and Peanut may show hers too. If she doesn't I may.

It's strawberry picking season here. I ordered 12 qts already picked to be picked up yesterday when I was in town. Not bad getting them all done, the van picked up, and chores and milking done all in one day.


----------



## Thewife

What a good day!

Beefmaster pictures and Hubby has tomorrow off!
Of course we have very important things to do tomorrow, so we won't be able to go to the wedding! 
I mean..... I am so bummed, we won't be driving half the day to go to a wedding I didn't want go to anyway!


----------



## wynedot55

yes thewife wall to wall beefmaster pics.kitty glad yall have the van back.no more riding in the tin can.


----------



## Thewife

Howdy folks!

We got all of our running around done this morning! Of course I had to take a nap when we got home!
We also checked out the cool beaver dam that might end most of our haying plans this week! Dad gardens, one of my best fields and part of the neighbors field, all have standing water! 
Ain't that just a kick in the.....?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Howdy folks!
> 
> We got all of our running around done this morning! Of course I had to take a nap when we got home!
> We also checked out the cool beaver dam that might end most of our haying plans this week! Dad gardens, one of my best fields and part of the neighbors field, all have standing water!
> Ain't that just a kick in the.....?


That's a kicker!

Our haying ended today with a rain shower that made the hay to wet to chop. Had a couple break downs. Made an ER run with Kute Kitten this morning for a severe headache. Found out my folks dog's life is limited. One sick pig. More bad news but, can't share it yet.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy folks!
> 
> We got all of our running around done this morning! Of course I had to take a nap when we got home!
> We also checked out the cool beaver dam that might end most of our haying plans this week! Dad gardens, one of my best fields and part of the neighbors field, all have standing water!
> Ain't that just a kick in the.....?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a kicker!
> 
> Our haying ended today with a rain shower that made the hay to wet to chop. Had a couple break downs. Made an ER run with Kute Kitten this morning for a severe headache. Found out my folks dog's life is limited. One sick pig. More bad news but, can't share it yet.
Click to expand...

Holy smokes Kitty!
I guess it was one of those days for everbody!
How is Kute Kitten?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> How is Kute Kitten?


LOUSY! She had been better for a while this aft but, now it's worse again. I feel for her and want to do something but, we've tried everything I can think of. I suffer from migraines so, I know what she's going through. She doesn't know the other bad news and that is why I can't tell it yet.


----------



## wynedot55

dang getting the hay rained on is bad.but miss kutes having a sick headache thats real bad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I took Kute Kitten back to the ER this morning. They treated her for dehydration and migraine. I'm also dealing with a migraine. She is having a hard time again. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Thewife

I don't have a migrane, but I do feel like the world has gotten heavier!
We "waded" through the neighbors hay field yesterday, and found 2 beaver dams. Talked to the neighbors, they had found another one further down. According to the weather, I might be able to start cutting Tuesday? Don't think I will be cutting my good field that should have already been cut! We do the neighbors fields too, covers our haying costs, I'm thinking that might be put on hold too!
Not gonna voice my opinion on the people who voted to ban trapping in this state.

Hope Kute Kitten is feeling better soon.


----------



## wynedot55

dang thewife how long will it take the hay meadows to dry out from the bever dams.hope miss kutes gets over her migrain soon.an hope you get over yours as well kitty.not fun when 2 of you are down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mine's better. Her's is getting worse again.  I'm hoping the Ibrophrin will kick in and help. I sure hate to have to drag her back to ER. That's an exhausting trip for her to make.


----------



## Thewife

Don't know how long it's going to take to dry the fields. It's pretty much a peat bog, so right now it's one big water logged sponge!
If I drive on it too soon, it turns into chocolate pudding and sucks up my machines!
Silly thing is, my garden and front yard are drying up faster than I can move the sprinkler!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Don't know how long it's going to take to dry the fields. It's pretty much a peat bog, so right now it's one big water logged sponge!
> If I drive on it too soon, it turns into chocolate pudding and sucks up my machines!
> Silly thing is, my garden and front yard are drying up faster than I can move the sprinkler!


UGH!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

We wandered our hay fields yesterday, they actually look pretty darn good! I guess I'm cutting tomorrow.  If I can at least get to the back end of the 2 fields, without sinking, it will be a start! 
The neighbor decided to just write off the part of his field that was in standing water. That's a good thing! He did some work in there last summer, not sure if he got all the sticks cleaned up.  We broke our baler in his field last year, really don't want to go through that again!


----------



## wynedot55

i see the board has been pretty quiet.took the nephews to the sale barn today.they are more trouble now grown than they was when they where lil.oldest 1 bought a 215lb blk heifer for $220.an they wasnt going to accept a check on him.so i had to tell them id back his check if nessary.i shouldve gotten hot an had them call the barn owner to the office


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

yes you should have-it was a thrill writing my own check to buy my own critter (that I chose) at the sale barn!!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

buying calves can be fun.but he knows ill be the 1 tending to the lil brat if  we dont turn her out with the cows an calves.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

To Farmer Kitty,

Just a thought re: the migraines>> I get prob. one a month for the last nine years or so. "Thieves" a blend of herbal oils (including rosemary) is the only thing, including medicine that touches mine. Plus I don't like taking meds and this I just apply to my temples. Might be worth checking out, esp. for a youngin' who might not do well with heavy duty meds.

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I guess I should get my chores done and start cutting, Hubby did some last night. It's kinda cool to watch hay being cut, where weeds and thistles used to grow! 
I also didn't mind being told I will have to slow down this year, because the grass is really thick!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cowgirl, weather fronts set mine off. Kute Kitten's kicked in with mine and a weather front. I'm hoping she doens't get to many like this one. We had a awfully hot week then the system come through. Her's is bad enough we are in the hospital and if she can keep something down we can go home later today. 

We're down to a couple loads left for the silo and then it's round baling for first cut. Oats are in need of being chopped off too.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry that miss kutes is in the hospital.hope she can keep something down so that she gets to come home today.i feel for yall milking an chopping silage with her in the hospital.who stays with her while yall are working.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've been staying with her. DH did the chores and milking last night and this morning. We are currently in the teen room so, if a teen comes in and wants the computer I have to turn this computer over. DH forgot to bring up my laptop last night. :/


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## wynedot55

i have been wondering bout yall since i hadnt seen you on.hopefully she will get to come home today.


----------



## wynedot55

hi kutes hope you get to come home.an get rid of that bad headache.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten is doing much better--that's the good news. 

The bad is my Great Uncle fell yesterday and hit his head. He has internal bleeding in the head and refused surgery. He wasn't expected to make the night.


----------



## Kute Kitten

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hi kutes hope you get to come home.an get rid of that bad headache.


Me too. My  nurse says I miight be able to go home today. She is really nicce. I'm in the teen room right now. They have a lot of stuff for the sick kids to do . Iwas playing pinball when child life stopped in and said that I looked a lot better than laast night. The teen room is a big room and has an x box 360. a wii, 2 computers, an electric keyboard, a dry erase board, a pinball table, a basketball hoop, craft stuff, board games, and more. There is a deck outside the teen room as well.


----------



## wynedot55

glad your feeling lots better.sounds like a kool fun room tobe in.kitty hope your uncle decides to have the surgey.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> glad your feeling lots better.sounds like a kool fun room tobe in.kitty hope your uncle decides to have the surgey.


I haven't heard anything but, considering where we are.... If he didn't change his mind yet last night, it would be to late now. The doctor's didn't think he would make the night without it.


----------



## wynedot55

hope you an miss kutes are at home by now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're home!


----------



## wynedot55

so glad yall are back home.hows miss kutes tonite.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's doing good. She's still on the pain meds for a bit yet and then it's on to Ibrophrin.


----------



## wynedot55

hope she keeps getting better.i know migrains are bad news.i bet miss peanut was glad to see yall.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh yeah, was Peanut ever happy to see us. She had cried over the fact that I wasn't coming home last night. Now she's happy that we are all home together and she doesn't want Kute Kitten to ever get a headache again.


----------



## wynedot55

i figured miss peanut was pretty upset.but thought that DF being at home mightve kept her from getting upset that yall was gone. i know miss kutes doesnt want a bad headache again.


----------



## okiron

I guess I'll bother you guys in this chat thread lol.

Oh man, I hope everything is ok Kitty and Kitten. Sounds like you guys had it rough.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

okiron said:
			
		

> I guess I'll bother you guys in this chat thread lol.
> 
> Oh man, I hope everything is ok Kitty and Kitten. Sounds like you guys had it rough.


Join in anytime. 

We had a good night. She is still resting this morning. Hopefully, that means her head is doing good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's up. Head seems to be fine this morning! :bun


----------



## okiron

Yay glad to hear it


----------



## Kute Kitten

I'm up and feel fine this morning. I have to rest today to I won't get a bad headace  again.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Looks like it might be a good day! One of my dogs was waiting for Hubby to step out this morning, so he could present him with a dead coon! Gotta love that dog!
Got all the hay cut and I didn't break anything! 
Lets pray I can do the raking today, without breaking anything!


Glad your feeling better Kute Kitten!


----------



## wynedot55

glad to see you up an feeling better.take it easy an dont roughhouse with miss peanut.hope that bad headache doest come back at all.


----------



## wynedot55

thewife youd have to work pretty hard to tear a rake up.are yall making alot of hay this year.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Thanks! I hope I can get back to normal life tomarrow.


----------



## wynedot55

im sure you miss kutes.just dont over do it when you can do things.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I won't.


----------



## wynedot55

good you  can play with miss peanut.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I was just in tickleing her.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife youd have to work pretty hard to tear a rake up.are yall making alot of hay this year.


I have a unique talant for breaking equipment and my poor little rake was junkyard bound when we got it! A new(BIGGER) one is next on the list.
I really hope we are making a lot hay this year, I don't want to have to buy any! We almost made it through last winter, but had to break down and buy some in the end.  
I still have a couple more fields to do, and we should get a small second cutting off of the fields we are doing now. 

BTW, anybody happen to know how much PTO power is needed to run a JD 216t baler?


----------



## wynedot55

i bet she loved getting tickled.miss kutes you need to look at the pics of my beefmaster cows an calves that i posted.


----------



## wynedot55

well hopefully yall will make enough hay to get through the winter.our custom baler hasnt started baling our hay yet.im hoping it makes atlest 150 bales.but its dry so dont know how much itll make.


----------



## Kute Kitten

What thread are they on?


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, I think. Today is Day 1 of weaning, and it's, um, really noisy around here. The neighbor lady said "Shaddup" as she got in her car to go to work...I was out in my pjs trying to rangle Annabel again and yelled "SORRY!!" and explained we're weaning and hopefully the bellowing won't last too terribly long. Thank God it's a short week and a holiday weekend coming up.

I have the calves in the front pasture separated from their mamas by a three strand hotwire fence (currently dead, not that they've noticed..will fix that as soon as the Ace Hardware opens this a.m.). The pasture is next to our bedroom, in between us and the neighbor. I might need to move them to the paddock, which is more centrally located. Oy. I'll need lots of coffee this a.m.!

Oh, and the second bull is here. He's very different than the last, and a year younger. Should be interesting. I'm thrilled everyone stayed on the property last night with the fence not hot!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> What thread are they on?


Look in "Everything Else Cow"

thewife, I hate it when things breakdown. Hopefully, you can get going again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Good morning, I think. Today is Day 1 of weaning, and it's, um, really noisy around here. The neighbor lady said "Shaddup" as she got in her car to go to work...I was out in my pjs trying to rangle Annabel again and yelled "SORRY!!" and explained we're weaning and hopefully the bellowing won't last too terribly long. Thank God it's a short week and a holiday weekend coming up.
> 
> I have the calves in the front pasture separated from their mamas by a three strand hotwire fence (currently dead, not that they've noticed..will fix that as soon as the Ace Hardware opens this a.m.). The pasture is next to our bedroom, in between us and the neighbor. I might need to move them to the paddock, which is more centrally located. Oy. I'll need lots of coffee this a.m.!
> 
> Oh, and the second bull is here. He's very different than the last, and a year younger. Should be interesting. I'm thrilled everyone stayed on the property last night with the fence not hot!


It'll be noisy for a couple days anyway. Maybe make the neighbors some brownies, cookies, or something as an apology. 

 that you get that fence charged before they notice it's not!


----------



## wynedot55

weaning time can be real noisie.calves will bawl for a few days.an then quieten down.


----------



## amysflock

Oh, I see, so they might be over the bawling by the time DH returns from his fun fishing trip out at the coast?! Figures!

Kitty, great idea about baking something for the neighbors! I'll do that today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You timed that one wrong! Why should DH get out of all the fun? 

I figure it can't hurt.


----------



## amysflock

Darn it. I thought it was too quiet. Annabel must have figured out the fence is dead and is now quietly nursing on her mama. :*(  I read that first calf heifers and their calves can be the hardest to keep apart during weaning. They're proving me right.

Come on, hardware store, open, open!

In other news, one of the breeders who delivered the new bull yesterday wants to buy T-Bone as a breeding bull! DH is missing the fun research of feeling out a price (two other local bull calves are listed for $1800, but both were shown last year...although one is out of a mama with a really bad udder), AND the weaning thing!


----------



## wynedot55

have a price in mind.an then ask them what their offer is.your a new breeder.so you dont want to over price your bull calf.id say $1200 to $1500 for your bull calf is fair.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Darn it. I thought it was too quiet. Annabel must have figured out the fence is dead and is now quietly nursing on her mama. :*(  I read that first calf heifers and their calves can be the hardest to keep apart during weaning. They're proving me right.
> 
> Come on, hardware store, open, open!
> 
> In other news, one of the breeders who delivered the new bull yesterday wants to buy T-Bone as a breeding bull! DH is missing the fun research of feeling out a price (two other local bull calves are listed for $1800, but both were shown last year...although one is out of a mama with a really bad udder), AND the weaning thing!


She just wants momma. 

Hopefully, once the fence is charged she will respect it. 

Good luck getting the price you want.


----------



## amysflock

I can't figure out the fence...I don't think the ground is set up right. It works fine during spring, fall and winter, of course, when we have a lot of rain, but we've had a pretty good dry spell, and our rocky soil doesn't hold much moisture. I led T-Bone back out through the yard into the paddock to be with the herd. I'll have to try weaning again when the fence is fixed. Right now I need to focus on either figuring the fence out or praying hard that no one escapes the pasture between now and Thursday night when DH returns.

That $$ range sounds good, wynedot55. I was thinking maybe asking $1400, but need to think it through. Our breeder suggested $1100 but emailed me today to tell me he's been accused of underpricing, so he thinks that his figure should be our bottom end price.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If you have trouble putting the ground rod down far enough you can dig a trench and lay it sideways. It's the amount of ground contact and not the depth that's really needed. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## amysflock

Crisis over! I finally got off my pitty pot, caught a moment when everyone was napping (and the bull deepest in the barn stall, with T-Bone and Sheila in front of him), tiptoed past everyone and locked the gate behind me, then quickly went around and locked the other, trapping them in the paddock.

I walked the fenceline with my pruning shears, cutting anything touching the hotwire, and found the culprit! The neighbor's barbed wire twisted around our hotwire and shorted it out! As soon as I untwisted it I got a 2000V shock! YAY YAY YAY!!!!

DH is off the hook for now, and I can rest easy tonight knowing everyone is safe in the pasture.


----------



## Thewife

All done raking for the day, and I didn't break anything! 

But some moron that will remain nameless, went out to rake hay and forgot to put on sun screen!
Her arm is pretty darn red!
I think she should be banned from working on sunny days!
(and rainy and cloudy days too)


Amy what do you mean the DH is off the hook? He was off fishing when you reeeeeally needed him, that should be worth at least a nice dinner!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Glad you found the problem with the fence. Does that mean you're going to upset babies and their mommas again?

thewife, glad to hear your done raking for the day. Tell that nameless someone to use aloe or an ice pack on the sunburn and get it cooled down as it will continue to burn even though someone is out of the sun now.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Glad you found the problem with the fence. Does that mean you're going to upset babies and their mommas again?
> 
> thewife, glad to hear your done raking for the day. Tell that nameless someone to use aloe or an ice pack on the sunburn and get it cooled down as it will continue to burn even though someone is out of the sun now.


The nameless someone put a cold towel on it for awhile and some perfumy cream. Spent a day in the hay field, no problem, 5 minutes of the purfumy cream and her nose is all clogged up!. She does have an aloe plant, but she is too lazy to move all the other plants to get to it!

Found out where the dead raccoon came from! Seems the dogs had it treed outside the yard lastnight. The boy said they barked for an hour before he went out and shot it. 
Hubby and I didn't hear a thing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like the next time you tend those plants you should move the aloe up to the front so the nameless person can get at it next time.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds like the next time you tend those plants you should move the aloe up to the front so the nameless person can get at it next time.


Well, if the nameless one wants better access to the aloe plant, she's gonna have to transplant it into a bigger pot, so it can be moved away from the wall that is holding it up!
While she's at it, she can transplant the 11 little cactus that need new pots too!
The nameless one sure is starting to sound like a real slacker!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the next time you tend those plants you should move the aloe up to the front so the nameless person can get at it next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if the nameless one wants better access to the aloe plant, she's gonna have to transplant it into a bigger pot, so it can be moved away from the wall that is holding it up!
> While she's at it, she can transplant the 11 little cactus that need new pots too!
> The nameless one sure is starting to sound like a real slacker!
Click to expand...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My Great Uncle passed away tonight. He was waiting for my aunt to tell him it was okay to go. She was able to tell him tonight and he passed shortly after. Now he is in peace and pain free.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My Great Uncle passed away tonight. He was waiting for my aunt to tell him it was okay to go. She was able to tell him tonight and he passed shortly after. Now he is in peace and pain free.
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/bibleandcandle.jpg


Sorry for your loss Kitty.
Peace and pain free!


----------



## amysflock

Kitty, I'm so sorry for your loss. My grandpa did the same thing, waited for my Grandma to tell him it was ok. So heartbreaking and sweet at the same time.

(((((Kitty and family)))))


----------



## okiron

My condolences Kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you. 

He has lived with a lot of pain and health conditions for a number of years so, it's a relief to know that his suffering has ended but, it's sad at the same time to have lost someone who was dear to me.


----------



## wynedot55

so sorry to hear that kitty.your right he isnt hurting anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

My silly Hubby just called to tell me he has the day off and he wants me to get my raking done, so he can start baling?
I just got up, haven't even had my coffee! I don't even know what day it is and I am wearing his glasses because I can't focus well enough to find my own!
And he wants me operating a machine?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> My silly Hubby just called to tell me he has the day off and he wants me to get my raking done, so he can start baling?
> I just got up, haven't even had my coffee! I don't even know what day it is and I am wearing his glasses because I can't focus well enough to find my own!
> And he wants me operating a machine?


Silly man.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> My silly Hubby just called to tell me he has the day off and he wants me to get my raking done, so he can start baling?
> I just got up, haven't even had my coffee! I don't even know what day it is and I am wearing his glasses because I can't focus well enough to find my own!
> And he wants me operating a machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly man.
Click to expand...

Nope, he's not silly, he's NUT'S!
As I the coffee is finally clearing my foggy brain, I am remembering all the things I need to do before I even head out to the field!

I'm not rushing to do anything! He should have thought of this problem before he bought a PTO driven baler!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> My silly Hubby just called to tell me he has the day off and he wants me to get my raking done, so he can start baling?
> I just got up, haven't even had my coffee! I don't even know what day it is and I am wearing his glasses because I can't focus well enough to find my own!
> And he wants me operating a machine?
> 
> 
> 
> Silly man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, he's not silly, he's NUT'S!
> As I the coffee is finally clearing my foggy brain, I am remembering all the things I need to do before I even head out to the field!
> 
> I'm not rushing to do anything! He should have thought of this problem before he bought a PTO driven baler!
Click to expand...

Is there any other kind of baler?  I wouldn't want one that stopped baling when I stopped moving. Many times there's a big wad of hay in the row that I stop and work slowly through so I don't have a plug up.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Is there any other kind of baler?  I wouldn't want one that stopped baling when I stopped moving. Many times there's a big wad of hay in the row that I stop and work slowly through so I don't have a plug up.


The other baler has motor on it!
So, it doesn't always want to run and might have caught fire last year! It was just a small fire in the middle of the hay field!
How dare he buy something that requires him to use my tractor!
I don't take his boat away from him!


----------



## wynedot55

come on he has to have your tractor to get the hay baled.an you have the baby kubota to rake with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other kind of baler?  I wouldn't want one that stopped baling when I stopped moving. Many times there's a big wad of hay in the row that I stop and work slowly through so I don't have a plug up.
> 
> 
> 
> The other baler has motor on it!
> So, it doesn't always want to run and might have caught fire last year! It was just a small fire in the middle of the hay field!
> How dare he buy something that requires him to use my tractor!
> I don't take his boat away from him!
Click to expand...

Uh, how small of a fire? You do realize any fire in the middle of a hay field that is ready to bale is not good, don't you?

If he takes your tractor away from you then you can't work. Perfect excuse for a nap!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, it sounds way too exciting over there! Maybe I should come watch, just to keep an eye on you guys. 

DH comes home today, YAY, so I won't have to keep managing this herd and the mother/calf antics by myself!!! He reported last night they caught six salmon and a bunch of rockfish (sea bass), and the day before caught a few salmon and some ling cod. Not sure how they'll do today as it's very windy here in the foothills so it's probably very rough on the water (rougher than it has been), but regardless, he's had a good time, more great bonding time with my fabulous uncle, and will come home with some fish!


----------



## wynedot55

how are you going to cook the cod an salmon.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> thewife, it sounds way too exciting over there! Maybe I should come watch, just to keep an eye on you guys.
> 
> DH comes home today, YAY, so I won't have to keep managing this herd and the mother/calf antics by myself!!! He reported last night they caught six salmon and a bunch of rockfish (sea bass), and the day before caught a few salmon and some ling cod. Not sure how they'll do today as it's very windy here in the foothills so it's probably very rough on the water (rougher than it has been), but regardless, he's had a good time, more great bonding time with my fabulous uncle, and will come home with some fish!


Yeah!


----------



## Thewife

I'm done raking our fields!
He went to check the neighbors field, he might be able to just start baling it! If not, I told him he can rake it, he will go faster than I will and if the rake breaks, he did it, not me!


Kitty, a fire in hay field is ok if the field is farm from home, ain't it?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

My condolences Kitty, may you and your have wonderful memories of your Uncle to keep you

cowgirl


----------



## wynedot55

no fire is fun in the hay field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> My condolences Kitty, may you and your have wonderful memories of your Uncle to keep you
> 
> cowgirl


Thank you.

It doesn't really matter where the field is. If it gets away it could burn more than hay.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It doesn't really matter where the field is. If it gets away it could burn more than hay.


Ok fine, we won't burn down all the new houses they built around that field! Or the store owned by the nice people that let us hay their field!

The "new to us baler" is working pretty good so hopefully we won't have to bring out the other one! Hubby might have the other one sold already too!


----------



## okiron

Lol all I know about hay is the timothy we feed our rabbit


----------



## okiron

Please remind me never to run out of formula. I just walked for the past hour and a half to the closest 24 hour Walgreens to buy some. My legs are killing me! (I don't drive and the hubby's at work)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

okiron said:
			
		

> Please remind me never to run out of formula. I just walked for the past hour and a half to the closest 24 hour Walgreens to buy some. My legs are killing me! (I don't drive and the hubby's at work)


 I always kept a small can tucked away. I never counted it when I was figuring formula needs. That way if, something happened that I ran out, I had some.


----------



## okiron

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remind me never to run out of formula. I just walked for the past hour and a half to the closest 24 hour Walgreens to buy some. My legs are killing me! (I don't drive and the hubby's at work)
> 
> 
> 
> I always kept a small can tucked away. I never counted it when I was figuring formula needs. That way if, something happened that I ran out, I had some.
Click to expand...

Lol we have one of those but hubby moved it and I have no clue where it went


----------



## Farmer Kitty

okiron said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remind me never to run out of formula. I just walked for the past hour and a half to the closest 24 hour Walgreens to buy some. My legs are killing me! (I don't drive and the hubby's at work)
> 
> 
> 
> I always kept a small can tucked away. I never counted it when I was figuring formula needs. That way if, something happened that I ran out, I had some.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol we have one of those but hubby moved it and I have no clue where it went
Click to expand...


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going this morning but no hurry todo anything.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

We get the " barn" finished this weekend! Well, that's the plan and hopefully I'm not counting my chickens before they pip :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck getting the barn done! It's always so nice to get a big project finished and be able to say, "I/We did that!"


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Kitty, thank you for sharing the "touch-calf-nose-to-hotwire" trick yesterday. I think it worked! Both calves have stayed where they're supposed to be since yesterday afternoon! What a relief. I was really starting to feel like one of those parents on "Nanny 911" who learn how to deal with toddlers who won't stay in bed at night...grab them by the hand, walk them back to their room, put them back in bed, walk away, they get up, grab them by the hand, walk them back to their room, put them back to bed, walk away, ad nauseum.

DH came home, fish look great (we'll have salmon tonight and he gave a couple packages to the neighbors next door...and she's mortified that I heard her "shaddup" Wednesday morning as she was sarcastically saying it so her husband would hear - but it was in regards to my bawling calves!) DH was saying how no loud noise could keep him awake, but as we went to bed in our room next to the pasture where the calves are AND with the window cracked so I could listen for escapes, he said, "OMG, they are SO loud!"  He got up at 4:45 and went to work...I'll be curious to hear how he slept.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You are welcome. I'm just glad it seems to have worked. Somehow, I have a feeling she hadn't investigated the fence with her nose to learn what it is.

Hmmm, glad DH got home in time to hear the complaints from the pasture. Sometimes those DHs really need to experience things for themselves before, they will believe.  Glad his fishing trip went good.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Shhh... 
Gotta be quiet so Hubby don't wake up! I need to do a little more raking this morning and I can't until he gets up and puts the rake on the tractor! So, we will just let him sleep!
The neighbors have about 380 bales to pick up today.
Hubby made a couple trips through one of our fields last night, so far my boys have about 90 bales to pick up!
My boys aren't going to be happy this year! These bales are a little bigger and a little heavier than the ones we made in the past!

Okiron, we really don't kow much about hay either! We had the fields, bought some equipment, worked up the fields, planted seed, bought more equipment and started making hay! 
It's been a learn as we go type thing! 

Amy, glad the calves are staying in! Hubby has no problem sleeping when we are weaning, I on the other hand wake up to every moo when we are not weaning! Needless to say, I don't sleep at all when we do wean!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife, there is usually a way to adjust the bales. The spring tension, the cranks on top decide how tightly they are packed. The bar on the side that trips to tie the bale can be adjusted to determine the length.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife, there is usually a way to adjust the bales. The spring tension, the cranks on top decide how tightly they are packed. The bar on the side that trips to tie the bale can be adjusted to determine the length.


Hubby has that part figured out! He played with it while doing the neighbors hay, so they have all the oddball sized bales! (That's not why he did theirs first, their field was ready to bale ours was not)

This baler makes them 2 inches bigger in the other directions and seems to be able to pack them better!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, there is usually a way to adjust the bales. The spring tension, the cranks on top decide how tightly they are packed. The bar on the side that trips to tie the bale can be adjusted to determine the length.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby has that part figured out! He played with it while doing the neighbors hay, so they have all the oddball sized bales! (That's not why he did theirs first, their field was ready to bale ours was not)
> 
> This baler makes them 2 inches bigger in the other directions and seems to be able to pack them better!
Click to expand...

And here I figured you were going to ask for pics to go with the explaination. 

It may pack better due to being PTO driven instead of motor driven. Although some just pack better than others.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, there is usually a way to adjust the bales. The spring tension, the cranks on top decide how tightly they are packed. The bar on the side that trips to tie the bale can be adjusted to determine the length.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby has that part figured out! He played with it while doing the neighbors hay, so they have all the oddball sized bales! (That's not why he did theirs first, their field was ready to bale ours was not)
> 
> This baler makes them 2 inches bigger in the other directions and seems to be able to pack them better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here I figured you were going to ask for pics to go with the explaination.
> 
> It may pack better due to being PTO driven instead of motor driven. Although some just pack better than others.
Click to expand...

No pictures needed!
Hubby is pretty good at the equipment stuff! With me breaking everything, he has to be! He has his manuals and if he gets stumped, there are a few brains he can pick just a phone call away!  
I do need to find a manual for the tiller before I break it!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, what kind of seed mix did you use? I saw one at The Farm Store in Chehalis that's for drier areas (like mine), but someone up north suggested a mix of orchard grass and red clover. (We have two kinds of rye, sweet vernal, some orchard grass and timothy right now, with a tiny bit of vetch and clover mixed in.)


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> thewife, what kind of seed mix did you use? I saw one at The Farm Store in Chehalis that's for drier areas (like mine), but someone up north suggested a mix of orchard grass and red clover. (We have two kinds of rye, sweet vernal, some orchard grass and timothy right now, with a tiny bit of vetch and clover mixed in.)


Off hand, I really don't know what we planted! Mr X had the mixes mixed! Learning what grasses I should be planting is on my to-do list! 


I might have killed the expensive Japanese maple Hubby bought for me. I probably should do some watering today?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife, what kind of seed mix did you use? I saw one at The Farm Store in Chehalis that's for drier areas (like mine), but someone up north suggested a mix of orchard grass and red clover. (We have two kinds of rye, sweet vernal, some orchard grass and timothy right now, with a tiny bit of vetch and clover mixed in.)
> 
> 
> 
> Off hand, I really don't know what we planted! Mr X had the mixes mixed! Learning what grasses I should be planting is on my to-do list!
> 
> 
> I might have killed the expensive Japanese maple Hubby bought for me. I probably should do some watering today?
Click to expand...

How did you might have killed it? Lack of water?

A good place to learn what to plant is the road side ditches and the extension office.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> How did you might have killed it? Lack of water?
> 
> A good place to learn what to plant is the road side ditches and the extension office.


Yep, seems plants need to be watered when it doesn't rain and the temps get above 80?

I will try to find out where the neighbors got their seed, they do custom mixes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you might have killed it? Lack of water?
> 
> A good place to learn what to plant is the road side ditches and the extension office.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, seems plants need to be watered when it doesn't rain and the temps get above 80?
> 
> I will try to find out where the neighbors got their seed, they do custom mixes.
Click to expand...

So, I should water my plants tonight as we are at 80? Kute Kitten watered the house plants for me yesterday. She asked when the last time was that they were watered and I couldn't remember.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you might have killed it? Lack of water?
> 
> A good place to learn what to plant is the road side ditches and the extension office.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, seems plants need to be watered when it doesn't rain and the temps get above 80?
> 
> I will try to find out where the neighbors got their seed, they do custom mixes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, I should water my plants tonight as we are at 80? Kute Kitten watered the house plants for me yesterday. She asked when the last time was that they were watered and I couldn't remember.
Click to expand...

we have had rain here for 24 out of 35 days-unheard of for this area


----------



## wynedot55

ok yall are making my back hurt talking bout hauling sq bales.me an a buddy hauled hay all summer for his copusin.an everything was fine as long as his cousin was running the baler.because he put up 65lb bales.but when uncle fatman baled they was 80lb bales.because he would crank the tractor.walk to the baler an start tighting her down.bale a few bales get off the tractor an lift an 80lb bale with 1 hand.an say not tight enough.an tighten the baler down some more.mind you uncle fatman was 5`10 325lbs.so he could hustle those bales with ease.


----------



## amysflock

_yawn, stretch_ I'm back awake now, had to take a little nap. This heat was getting to me, plus DH called and confirmed that yes, the calves did bellow all night (I only heard them when I took my earplugs out to check). 

We're waiting to hear whether we can pick up our hay this weekend. The guy was supposed to have started last week and his sons were to be baling and stuff today through the weekend. We're anxious to get it put up in the barn so we don't have to worry anymore. We're getting last year's price somehow...the guy really could charge more but he's not, so that's awesome since we need more than we bought last year! Selling T-Bone and Annabel will pay for all the hay (2008 and 2009), though, and then some, which is fantastic.


----------



## Thewife

Evil Hubby had me rake everything!
Thought I was going to come home and have lunch and nap, but now the boy wants me to drive while him and the nephew pick up bales? 
It should be interesting, if I drive, I will have the 2 year old in the truck with me!

homesteadingcowgirl, we had a long *dry *spell. Now they are saying the rain that is supposed to come on sunday might not show!(we won't tell the boys, I want my hay put away by then)

wynedot55, if Hubby made 80lb bales, I think me and the boys would quit!

Amysflock, you sound all rested up, ready to buck bales?

Ok, back to the field!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Put the car seat in the truck and strap the kid in. Give him a few different things to play with and go to work. 

You should have the wagon on behind the baler and then you wouldn't have to go back and pick them up.


----------



## wynedot55

driving the hay truck is easy.just remember to go slow enough they can throw the bales on the trailer.an jump on the trailer when they need to stack higher.


----------



## amysflock

No, I'm not really ready to buck bales, but that doesn't matter...DH just came home and said we're getting our first load tonight as soon as he gets the tires on the car trailer fixed and we unload the hot tub that's been sitting on it since last fall. I definitely want it in the barn before it rains, though. It'll take us three trips this year - 300 bales.

Oh, hallelujia...I just looked at the forecast...and the first half of next week they're calling for showers and temps below 70!!! After the scorchers we've had the last couple days (and will have through Sunday), that's very welcome news.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH is out spraying the corn. He was grumbling about needing the oats cut too. They are in the field beside the house, I can cut them. I haven't used this haybine so I asked if there was anything he wanted to show me or should I just head for the field and cut. He comes back with, "Can you cut?" Like I'm some stupid idiot!  

Before Kute Kitten came along, I would finish chores and milking eat breakfast, grease haybine, hook onto haybine if it wasn't already hooked on, cut enough for 3 loads, come back in and grease the chopper, hook onto a wagon and go chop, bring that back and repeat the process until all three chopper boxes were full. I had no help during the day. I did it. By the time I had that much done it was back to the barns again. So, where does he get off? He almost got told I was done driving tractor, just like I'm done feeding heifers because after 10 years of doing it I suddenly became incapable.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I have a much better idea for thewife:  Pretend (may not have to) be distracted by the little one, drive something through the fence or run over a couple of bales and get fired. Walla, you get a nap!!


----------



## wynedot55

they wont fire her.because they are used to her tearing stuff up.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

yeah, it never works for me either

what exactly does DH stand for (hopefully not dufus husband)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> yeah, it never works for me either
> 
> what exactly does DH stand for (hopefully not dufus husband)


DH = Dear Husband or D**n Husband depending on the day.

All I would get is into trouble. 

Hit a rock and bent a knife. By the time I had it tore apart DH was back in and he put it together again. To dark out now to work. Time to make supper.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

top of the morning to ya' all

maybe TODAY my DH will help to get that dang barn done, I've got birds waiting


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I've got broodies!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> top of the morning to ya' all
> 
> maybe TODAY my DH will help to get that dang barn done, I've got birds waiting


Good Luck!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> I've got broodies!!!!!


I'm jealous!

Congratulations!


----------



## wynedot55

well im going into hiding today.the neices baby shower will be here later today.so that means my ex sis in law will be here.plus her other grandma an her aunt.wich means i cant leave the pc.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

According to the baler counter, we got 1008 small square bales off of the 2 fields! (that's counting the broken bales)! There are still few windrows that will be round bales! Remembering what them fields used to look like, I never thought that was possible!

Decided watching the 2year old has it's perks! Get's me out of being the one on top of the stacks, pulling up the bales, filling in the gaps! He sat good while I was driving and we wandered the fields doing nothing while the guys put it in the barn!

homesteadingcowgirl, sadly if I was to drive through a fence, they would just laugh at me and tell me to make sure I get it fixed before we put the herd in the next pasture! Since I am driving Hubbys truck, he would also add it to the list of excuses he has for needing a new truck!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

A fourth of July Howdy!  I have to admit that I've only been visiting the horse/mule forum and only lurking on the forum here... 

*thewife*:  I'm happy to see everything went well with the new baler and no more fires! I've enjoyed all the discussions on how you can get a nap in  

Waving a hello from the hot mountains....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> A fourth of July Howdy!  I have to admit that I've only been visiting the horse/mule forum and only lurking on the forum here...
> 
> *thewife*:  I'm happy to see everything went well with the new baler and no more fires! I've enjoyed all the discussions on how you can get a nap in
> 
> Waving a hello from the hot mountains....


Hello! Feel free to join in anytime.

We went to the parade. There is a kiddy parade before the main one and of course the girls wanted to ride their bikes in it. So, we loaded our bikes and off to the parade we went. They had theirs decorated.


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like yall had fun at the kiddy prade.forgive my spelling.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Did you get pictures?  I think somewhere in the rules it says you have to post pictures of kidlets in parades...

I have to get off the puter and go help hubby finish cleaning the garage, then I have to get into the ladies coop and change the nest box bedding.  Why do they have to poop where they lay? ugh!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have pics of the main parade I will post when I get a chance. Chores and then milking are coming up and so is a small storm!


----------



## wynedot55

better hurry an get the chores an milking done before the storm hitts.its no fun milking when its storming.


----------



## Thewife

My new loft is full!
The hay crew quit for the day!
Something about it getting close to 90 degrees and not wanting to be up in the loft of the big metal barn? They are going to finish up in the morning! Since I won't have the 2 year old to watch, they are probably going to expect me to help?

Hi Bronco Hollow! 
Funny you should mention my naps! The father of the 2 year old really wanted to keep the kid on his nap schedule, so being the nice person I am, I was quit happy to bring him home and put him down for a nap! 
We slept reeeeeal good!


----------



## Bronco Hollow




----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> My new loft is full!
> The hay crew quit for the day!
> Something about it getting close to 90 degrees and not wanting to be up in the loft of the big metal barn? They are going to finish up in the morning! Since I won't have the 2 year old to watch, they are probably going to expect me to help?
> 
> Hi Bronco Hollow!
> Funny you should mention my naps! The father of the 2 year old really wanted to keep the kid on his nap schedule, so being the nice person I am, I was quit happy to bring him home and put him down for a nap!
> We slept reeeeeal good!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

We are supposed to be finishing up the hay thing today, starting in 10 minutes? I haven't fed my critters yet and Hubby and the boy are still in bed! 
I guess I will just wait and see if the nephew shows up on time. He can wake them up, I really don't want to!


----------



## wynedot55

how much hay do you have in the loft.yes working in the loft is hot work.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good afternoon!

The hay that is ready for today is raked. It will be round baled but, it sure was nice to head down the road to the other farm all by myself! Peace and quite and time to think without being interrupted.


----------



## amysflock

Good afternoon! We got all our hay yesterday...300 bales picked up in the field 40 minutes south of here and stacked in our barn. Somehow, even with 50+ more bales than last year, we actually have more room to move around, which is great because I'll be moving my chicks to their coop in the barn either this evening or tomorrow!

Can't imagine actually having to be the one haying...just helping get bales out of the field (squares, not rounds), then pulling them off the stacks on the car trailer to hand to DH so he could stack them in the barn was more than enough workout for me, plus allergies were terrible. I'm so glad we're done with that for the year! Now we just need to keep up with the weeds in the veggie gardens!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock, that's cheating! We've been haying today and breaking down.  DH just headed out to the field with the round baler we bought a little while ago, I hope it goes good. 

It's 5 pm I guess I better go milk the cows as I already an hour late. :/ I hate being late.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah kitty the cows will be doing my baggs full of milk dance.how meny rd bales do you think he will roll today.


----------



## Thewife

We are officially done with "hay season, round 1"!
Supposed to have rain this week, so I don't think we will be starting round 2 just yet!

Kitty, sorry about the break downs, I know how fun that can be! Last year is known as the hay season from heck! I think the only thing THEY broke this year, was the chain on the ladder!
I didn't break anything!
I just have to repeat, I didn't break anything!

Amy, 300 bales, out of the field? You had it too easy! When we start round 2, your welcome to come on over and have some real hay season fun!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You didn't break anything? Isn't that extremely noteworthy?

Between the cold weather, rain, and now break downs I don't think we are ever going to get first cut done. On the other hand the oats are off. They didn't do well though.  At least we're not the only ones still doing first cut. Seems everyone else is still at it too.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> You didn't break anything? Isn't that extremely noteworthy?
> 
> Between the cold weather, rain, and now break downs I don't think we are ever going to get first cut done. On the other hand the oats are off. They didn't do well though.  At least we're not the only ones still doing first cut. Seems everyone else is still at it too.


Yep, me not breaking anything is almost scary! I am kinda afraid to even start round 2!
I might have him put on the brush-hog for me tomorrow! I didn't even make it across the field last year! This year I have 2 brush-hogs to break!

To be honest, I kinda feel guilty getting our first round done when we did! Our hay looks real good this year and it seems like everybody else is having our rain and my breakdowns!


----------



## wynedot55

dont feel bad im still waiting on the custom baler to show up.but the truth is he gets in no hurry to bale the hay.an since its so dry dont know if its going to make enough hay.an hope for rain so we can get a fall cutting.if not i know where i can get hay.but thats a 30mi haul.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

It's raining and blowing here which is good because we need it! The bull's courting Bridgit this a.m. - day 21 in her cycle is tomorrow, so that's excellent. Calves are through bawling and seem to be settling into their new digs without their mothers. In all, it was a successful weekend. The only bummer is I heard back from that guy who thought he wanted to buy T-Bone and he doesn't like our price. I emailed him back to see what he had in mind so I can see how much lower it is than ours (and ours is $400 less than two other local Highland bull calves currently listed for sale). :*(


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Decided I'm taking today off!
So, I went back to bed after Hubby left! 
Now I have to feed the critters, pay some bills, water some plants, do some laundry, vacuum the house and find the kitchen!
Don't really sound like much of a day off does it?

Amy, glad your calves are finally quieting down!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Morning!

Finished my morning choirs, going to sit a spell, maybe take a tiny nap before heading back outside.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Should have stayed in bed!!! I slept in (7:30), had to unload the water tank, DS got shocked from the pump (DS is okay), DH had taken my car and took my purse with it-running late so decide to get donuts-only have a credit card (cause DH took purse) for a 6 dollar purchase of donuts-they don't take that card so can't get donuts-notice that I had left the hubs locked on DH's pickup when driving in to town(DH would not be pleased)-get purse, have to go to McD's for breakfast-so late that they are by then on dinner menu-finish neighbors chores-come home to work on barn roof-DH took the only tape measure with him AND my house is a sty!!!!!

(I guess really not that bad, but seriously!!!!!)


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Howdy 

Just had my "second-last" driver's in-car lesson yesterday evening; found that I'm improving quite a lot...since hey, practicing makes the lessons go smoother don't they?  My instructor and I agreed that I needed to take an extra lesson or two so that I can pass; a lot of stuff to cover in only 10 hours of in-car lesson time!

Too windy today to do much; but it was warm enough to do some weeding in the garden, provided the wind made sure I got a lot of dirt in my sandals!  

I took some beautiful sunset photos last night so I might post some on here in a little while.


----------



## wynedot55

well i went to the dentist this morning.an got the impression made.so he is starting on my upper plate.had to give him $1475.will have to go back to him for 3wks as he is working on the upper plate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sounds like everyone had a busy day! I went off to my great uncle's funeral. It was a sad day but, good to see family.


----------



## Thewife

I found my kitchen!
Didn't get all the plants watered or pay the bills!
Did get in a nap though!
Don't know why I bothered vacuuming, as soon as the boy starts washing his haying clothes, I am sure my floors will look like the barn floor again!

The boy woke up this morning thinking he could relax after spending a few days putting away all my hay! Half of his face is swollen to a bad tooth. No insurance, job has been real slow and he's just plain broke!
He also saw that alot of people are still in the middle of haying, we got rain today.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I found my kitchen!
> Didn't get all the plants watered or pay the bills!
> Did get in a nap though!
> Don't know why I bothered vacuuming, as soon as the boy starts washing his haying clothes, I am sure my floors will look like the barn floor again!
> 
> The boy woke up this morning thinking he could relax after spending a few days putting away all my hay! Half of his face is swollen to a bad tooth. No insurance, job has been real slow and he's just plain broke!
> He also saw that alot of people are still in the middle of haying, we got rain today.


Would you like to come find mine?

Hand The boy a hot compress and pain meds. Those bad teeth really hurt. I hope he can get in soon as an infected tooth can affect the whole system.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my kitchen!
> Didn't get all the plants watered or pay the bills!
> Did get in a nap though!
> Don't know why I bothered vacuuming, as soon as the boy starts washing his haying clothes, I am sure my floors will look like the barn floor again!
> 
> The boy woke up this morning thinking he could relax after spending a few days putting away all my hay! Half of his face is swollen to a bad tooth. No insurance, job has been real slow and he's just plain broke!
> He also saw that alot of people are still in the middle of haying, we got rain today.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to come find mine?
> 
> Hand The boy a hot compress and pain meds. Those bad teeth really hurt. I hope he can get in soon as an infected tooth can affect the whole system.
Click to expand...

Woohoo!
Not only did the boy find a dentist that would take him(he's now got pain meds and antibiotics) his boss also gave him and advance!

Kitty, I would love to come find you kitchen! It would be a darn good excuse for me not getting everything done I should have!


----------



## wynedot55

thewife if you found kittys kitchen.youd have to clean it up.an that would cause you to miss your napp.would yall beleive the cows are eating hay.put a bale out 4 months ago.an the cows wouldnt touch it.but they started eating it yesterday.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife if you found kittys kitchen.youd have to clean it up.an that would cause you to miss your napp.would yall beleive the cows are eating hay.put a bale out 4 months ago.an the cows wouldnt touch it.but they started eating it yesterday.









The pastures must not be growing to well.


----------



## wynedot55

they still have grass.but if it dont rain they will eat them out in a month or so.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

There's a heavy misty, might as well be rain out there. I feel sorry for those that still have hay down. 
On a brighter note!
My missing ostralorp(?) hen showed up, doing the "I'm setting" dance! Not sure where she is setting or what the father of the maybe soon to be chicks is, but at least she's still around!
I really need to get some more hens like her, that lay real eggs! 
I might have a line on some, I will just have to wait and see if the nice person that has them has any extra hens!

You right wynedot, Kitty is just going to have to find her own kitchen, my nephew says sticking to a good nap schedule is very important! I think I should make that my no.1 priority around here!

My cows must be happy with their grass, they didn't even bother with the trailer loads of hay in the barnyard!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Yesterday I couldn't find any energy to do anything... I took two naps and went to bed early. Today I'm still beat but need to finish cleaning the coop in the barn so I can move my kiddos in. They are WAY too big for their brooding box...time is of the essence! Also saw the bull seems to have knocked out a support post for the lean-to roof outside the barn so that roof is leaning, and the post is attached to the hotwire so is putting stress on the fence. Will need to get to that. I think I missed the breeding event, though...the bull was definitely courting Bridgit yesterday all day though she didn't seem ready, and today they're both off doing their own thing. I hope she was bred overnight.


----------



## amysflock

thewife said:
			
		

> I really need to get some more hens like her, that lay real eggs!
> I might have a line on some, I will just have to wait and see if the nice person that has them has any extra hens!


If I'm the "nice person" you're referring to , I might need some help sorting out the boys from the girls!!! So far I can't really tell, although three of the black ones have started showing comb development. I _hope_ I have extra hens, though, and not too many roos!!


----------



## wynedot55

you know their roos when you hear an see emm trying to crow.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get some more hens like her, that lay real eggs!
> I might have a line on some, I will just have to wait and see if the nice person that has them has any extra hens!
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm the "nice person" you're referring to , I might need some help sorting out the boys from the girls!!! So far I can't really tell, although three of the black ones have started showing comb development. I _hope_ I have extra hens, though, and not too many roos!!
Click to expand...

Amy!
You have chicks?
I did not know that!
Don't think I would be much help telling what is what!
I change my mind daily on my 3 Jersey black giants!




> you know their roos when you hear an see emm trying to crow


I love it when they start TRYING to crow! 
I'm pretty sure the gawd awful screaches I'm hearing from the back yard is 1 of my little polish roos trying to crow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

My first two hatches are big enough for the roos to try crowing but so far, I haven't heard anything out of them. I can definitely tell I have 2 roos and 1 pullet from my first hatch. I haven't looked to close at the second hatch.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Wow, what a difference a day makes!!Chores all done by 7:30, house getting clean, etc... feels so good to be back on track! AND I just put 5 green eggs under my broodies (now have 2) Here's hoping!


----------



## wynedot55

i just got in from getting eggs.as well as watering an feeding the goats.an watering an feeding the chickens.will have to check eggs again later tho.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Wow, what a difference a day makes!!Chores all done by 7:30, house getting clean, etc... feels so good to be back on track! AND I just put 5 green eggs under my broodies (now have 2) Here's hoping!


Where are you from? It was 12:50 p.m. when you posted here. I've noticed before you saying morning (and early in the morning)when it's afternoon here so, I'm assuming your not in the U.S.

We raked hay over on the other farm this aft. It's ready to round bale.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny round bales have yall made so far kitty.an is the round baler working good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No clue as to how many made so far. He's having a bit of trouble getting the middle of the bale to wrap tight but, as he makes more and tries different things, they are getting better. This one operates different than the old one.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a difference a day makes!!Chores all done by 7:30, house getting clean, etc... feels so good to be back on track! AND I just put 5 green eggs under my broodies (now have 2) Here's hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from? It was 12:50 p.m. when you posted here. I've noticed before you saying morning (and early in the morning)when it's afternoon here so, I'm assuming your not in the U.S.
Click to expand...

Actually from WY, generally my day here starts about 5:30 or so. On my end, it showed I posted an hour before what it read for you


somehow managed to knock myself in the honker with the sm. sledge-oh, the pain, good excuse for a break if I ever heard one


----------



## wynedot55

well with a case IH  baler i cant tell you how to make tighter bales.


----------



## amysflock

The chicks are finally moved to the coop in the barn, which has been cleaned and restocked with fresh shavings and their brood light. They didnt' know what to make of it at first but are all settled in now. I think I have five roosters (if looking only at those with developing combs and/or slower growing tail feathers). One white one with some black on its back went after another presumed roo (biggest comb, but not a very big chick!) with double kicks of the legs...same one that did that to my hand a few days ago. I know which one I WON'T be keeping!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> The chicks are finally moved to the coop in the barn, which has been cleaned and restocked with fresh shavings and their brood light. They didnt' know what to make of it at first but are all settled in now. I think I have five roosters (if looking only at those with developing combs and/or slower growing tail feathers). One white one with some black on its back went after another presumed roo (biggest comb, but not a very big chick!) with double kicks of the legs...same one that did that to my hand a few days ago. I know which one I WON'T be keeping!


I would say not!


----------



## Thewife

I got a few weeds pulled today!
Been trying to balance my checkbook! 
Decided if Mr. doesn't do the books, keeps using the ATM card, I am going to make him pay the bills! 
YEA!!!!!!

Amy, mean roos can be fun!
(when you have step children)

Kitty, how many bales did you get?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have no idea how many he baled the other day. He is out baling now the stuff I raked today.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

barn is almost done-if only I didn't have to keep stopping to run to ball games!!!

good job Amy on getting your birds moved, I bet they'll be happier

all the stories of haying remind me to enjoy this time of no hayfield in this heat, though hopefully someday I'll be in that state again


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Freaking nutty day today. 

First off, it was raining.  Did we get an inch? Nope.  Only ~3/10".  Great. 

Second off, I had my driving lesson.  IN the rain.  Just great.  Had to go downtown Edmonton, which was really jaw-clenching, white-knuckled driving for me.  Yeah, and to make matters worse, I had to drive there in the friggin rain.  My instructor didn't want to do another route and leave downtown for another date, no no, because he felt I was ready.  In the rain? Oh please!! 

AND, to top it all off, I nearly got schnooked in the rear by some dumb driver that was following too close, and because my instructor told me to stop the car instead of slow down when a firetruck was about to enter the intersection from God knows where (ended up being on the left). Lucky the truck was able to swerve to the left to avoid an accident, but not lucky for me because I got blamed for the close-call...even though he should've said to slow down!!    (I was slowing down to stop at a red light anyway.) I didn't get mad at him, but it still was really frustrating because in the city there's like a billion gazillion things to pay attention to when driving.  PLUS I'm a beginner driver which makes things even MORE interesting.  Yeesh!!

Anyway, other than that I had a good day. 

I guess.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

hang in there wild rose, this too shall pass, just remember to keep breathing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB-

If you were slowing down to stop at a red light anyway, then the guy behind you should have been too.  Here with emergency vehicles one is to pull over and stop but, each country is different.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wowser kitty,

on my side it shows that you posted at 3:27 am, hope you didn't have a rough night


----------



## wynedot55

no worries she had tobe in the barn by 4am to start the morning milking.i miss having to get to the barn an do the outside chores.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot's right. I'm up at 4 a.m. for milking. No rough night here. I slept like a log-I was to tired for anything to keep me awake!


----------



## okiron

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot's right. I'm up at 4 a.m. for milking. No rough night here. I slept like a log-I was to tired for anything to keep me awake!


 What time do you go to bed every night Kitty?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot's right. I'm up at 4 a.m. for milking. No rough night here. I slept like a log-I was to tired for anything to keep me awake!


kudos to you, thank goodness I only have one!! (maybe 2 someday) The only reasons I like to get up that early are for cattle drives and checking heavies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

okiron said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot's right. I'm up at 4 a.m. for milking. No rough night here. I slept like a log-I was to tired for anything to keep me awake!
> 
> 
> 
> What time do you go to bed every night Kitty?
Click to expand...

That varies. In the winter 8-9 p.m. But, this time of the year..... last night was 10 p.m. the night before 10:30 p.m. It is rarely before 9 in the summer and that's an early night. Boy, could I use an early night right now!


----------



## okiron

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot's right. I'm up at 4 a.m. for milking. No rough night here. I slept like a log-I was to tired for anything to keep me awake!
> 
> 
> 
> What time do you go to bed every night Kitty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That varies. In the winter 8-9 p.m. But, this time of the year..... last night was 10 p.m. the night before 10:30 p.m. It is rarely before 9 in the summer and that's an early night. Boy, could I use an early night right now!
Click to expand...

Oh wow, you have my respect. I don't think I could survive doing what you do everyday.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

There, I am outta bed!
Isn't that enough?
We are supposed to have some showers today, so I'm not sure what I will be doing today, other than avoid getting rained on!

I wandered down to one of my small hay fields last night. Looks like IF we ever get to hay again, I might get to do that one too! 
Usually, we don't get to it until later and the hay is only so-so!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

okiron said:
			
		

> Oh wow, you have my respect. I don't think I could survive doing what you do everyday.


Thank you. I'm not a night person anyway so getting up early isn't to bad. 

thewife, rain is in our forcast today too. Everything we had down is baled!  I just wish we could finish first cut! Between weather and breakdowns, it's enough!

I checked the counter on the round baler and it says 45 bales. Subtract a couple for an issue. We generally put up 110-140 bales. We still have more to go but, I think we're going to end up short. The first cut didn't get as high as normal due to the cold wet weather we had earlier. Now, it's getting a little dry and the nights are still cold. July and I have to wear a sweatshirt in the morning for chores.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, you have my respect. I don't think I could survive doing what you do everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm not a night person anyway so getting up early isn't to bad.
> 
> thewife, rain is in our forcast today too. Everything we had down is baled!  I just wish we could finish first cut! Between weather and breakdowns, it's enough!
> 
> I checked the counter on the round baler and it says 45 bales. Subtract a couple for an issue. We generally put up 110-140 bales. We still have more to go but, I think we're going to end up short. The first cut didn't get as high as normal due to the cold wet weather we had earlier. Now, it's getting a little dry and the nights are still cold. July and I have to wear a sweatshirt in the morning for chores.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you got it baled!
With our 2 days of misty rain and now showers, I really feel sorry for the people around here that had hay down.

We were counting on getting hay from the neighbor, but the field they planted last year did not come in good. We will just do the math and only keep what we feel we can feed! Or, I might do some heavy culling and pick up some new blood when prices drop this winter?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, you have my respect. I don't think I could survive doing what you do everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm not a night person anyway so getting up early isn't to bad.
> 
> thewife, rain is in our forcast today too. Everything we had down is baled!  I just wish we could finish first cut! Between weather and breakdowns, it's enough!
> 
> I checked the counter on the round baler and it says 45 bales. Subtract a couple for an issue. We generally put up 110-140 bales. We still have more to go but, I think we're going to end up short. The first cut didn't get as high as normal due to the cold wet weather we had earlier. Now, it's getting a little dry and the nights are still cold. July and I have to wear a sweatshirt in the morning for chores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you got it baled!
> With our 2 days of misty rain and now showers, I really feel sorry for the people around here that had hay down.
> 
> We were counting on getting hay from the neighbor, but the field they planted last year did not come in good. We will just do the math and only keep what we feel we can feed! Or, I might do some heavy culling and pick up some new blood when prices drop this winter?
Click to expand...

And if you can find a way to sneak in more of those big floppy ears............


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I'm not a night person anyway so getting up early isn't to bad.
> 
> thewife, rain is in our forcast today too. Everything we had down is baled!  I just wish we could finish first cut! Between weather and breakdowns, it's enough!
> 
> I checked the counter on the round baler and it says 45 bales. Subtract a couple for an issue. We generally put up 110-140 bales. We still have more to go but, I think we're going to end up short. The first cut didn't get as high as normal due to the cold wet weather we had earlier. Now, it's getting a little dry and the nights are still cold. July and I have to wear a sweatshirt in the morning for chores.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you got it baled!
> With our 2 days of misty rain and now showers, I really feel sorry for the people around here that had hay down.
> 
> We were counting on getting hay from the neighbor, but the field they planted last year did not come in good. We will just do the math and only keep what we feel we can feed! Or, I might do some heavy culling and pick up some new blood when prices drop this winter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you can find a way to sneak in more of those big floppy ears............
Click to expand...

Would I do that?

Actually, it would probably be Hubbys cohort that would be finding the new critters, so you know darn well what he will bring me!
Solid black, no floppy ears! BORING!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Would I do that?
> 
> Actually, it would probably be Hubbys cohort that would be finding the new critters, so you know darn well what he will bring me!
> Solid black, no floppy ears! BORING!


You would, if you could find a way.


----------



## wynedot55

yes you need some floppy ears.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Yep, I concur with thewife, it's gray, breezy and expected to shower here today, so not sure what I'll be doing but I don't plan on getting rained on! Maybe I'll run outside and deadhead some perennials before the drops come...I will cry if the darn rose campion spreads anymore as that stuff is SO hard to get rid of. I think I might head to the "city" (Olympia) and see if I can sell some of my used books...I've been on a heavy "stuff" purge lately.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes you need some floppy ears.


Good thing this is a cow board and we all know what you mean by that!

I would be eaiser to convince Hubby we need floppy ears if my Brahma/Hereford would respect the fences better! Hubby caught her trying to bust into the small corral! There's a dozon or so nice round bales lined up on that slab. I have feeling if she gets in there, my freezer will be full of hamburger in not time!

Amy! I've never heard of "darn rose campion", I will have to look that one up!


----------



## wynedot55

well the round bales are tempting her,


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Amy! I've never heard of "darn rose campion", I will have to look that one up!


I think you will have better luck looking them up if you leave the "darn" off. 

The guy was here to switch vacuum pump motors around. Ours died a little over a week ago and DH checked it out and deemed we needed a different one. OUCH! Luckily we have a good back up pump! 

Now I have the milking units all tore apart and it's time to clean hoses and shells and put the new liners in and the rest back together.   I absolutely hate doing this!


----------



## wynedot55

i feel for you having to buy a new vacum pump.are you changing all your milk hoses an vacum lines.make sure you check the lil black lines on the milkers an change any cracked 1s.an check your claws an make sure they arnt cracked.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i feel for you having to buy a new vacum pump.are you changing all your milk hoses an vacum lines.make sure you check the lil black lines on the milkers an change any cracked 1s.an check your claws an make sure they arnt cracked.


Just the motor. That's enough. 

Just changing liners this round although I will check the other hoses and clean them.


----------



## Thewife

I found another broody hen.
I had been good at gathering the eggs out of that pen just so I would NOT have another broody hen! She is hiding behind a big rock, who looks for eggs behind rocks?

Kitty, we got to buy a new motor for our hay ladder! That was an ouch I could have lived without! Of course if we had not bought it, my hay crew would not have been too happy! 
Our other ladder is a 1 man show! You can put a bale on, and be up in the loft to take it off, before it gets there!


----------



## wynedot55

you gotta have hay elavators when you have hay lofts.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

the wife,

if you are really wanting to dissuade your broody, you still can. In this whole barn thing we got going here, my birds changed where they were laying-in the rocks too. Found a bunch of broken shells yesterday, so I think the dog got in there


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you gotta have hay elavators when you have hay lofts.


we also had a pulley for those times when it wasn't enough to get the elevator all ready


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you gotta have hay elavators when you have hay lofts.


There's stairs to the old loft and a bridge to the new loft!
Yea, so they would probably still be moving hay right now, but they would be in darn good shape by the time they were done!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Someone, we won't mention names, bought the wrong liners and didn't realize it until she went to put them into the bowl. Now someone has to go to the farm supply store and get the right ones as I'm not putting the old ones back in!


----------



## wynedot55

just make sure you take kutes an peanut with you to get the new teat cups.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Someone, we won't mention names, bought the wrong liners and didn't realize it until she went to put them into the bowl. Now someone has to go to the farm supply store and get the right ones as I'm not putting the old ones back in!


Them someones sure can do silly things!


homesteadingcowgirl, I'm going to take her off the nest and put her in a cage!(if I can get to her) I already have enough chicks running around and 2 more setting somewhere. Hubby won't be to pleased if I add new birds and he sees chicks everywhere!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

thewife said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl, I'm going to take her off the nest and put her in a cage!(if I can get to her) I already have enough chicks running around and 2 more setting somewhere. Hubby won't be to pleased if I add new birds and he sees chicks everywhere!


the wife, if you have brown or blue eggers, you can send them to me!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Someone, we won't mention names, bought the wrong liners and didn't realize it until she went to put them into the bowl. Now someone has to go to the farm supply store and get the right ones as I'm not putting the old ones back in!


sorry you are having a rough day-I promise it will be over tomorrow!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, we won't mention names, bought the wrong liners and didn't realize it until she went to put them into the bowl. Now someone has to go to the farm supply store and get the right ones as I'm not putting the old ones back in!
> 
> 
> 
> Them someones sure can do silly things!
Click to expand...

Boy, can they ever! Someone bought the ones we used to use back before the pipeline. 



			
				wynedot said:
			
		

> just make sure you take kutes an peanut with you to get the new teat cups.


But, of course.



			
				homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> sorry you are having a rough day-I promise it will be over tomorrow!wink


I hope so!


----------



## wynedot55

i see you got the milkers back togather.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i see you got the milkers back together.


Ummmm, not at the time I last posted. They are now. Anyone want to milk the cows? My arm is tired. I pulled those liners/inflations twice today. Once is more than enough.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Ummmm, not at the time I last posted. They are now. Anyone want to milk the cows? My arm is tired. I pulled those liners/inflations twice today. Once is more than enough.


I would, but it's a loooong way to Wisconsin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm, not at the time I last posted. They are now. Anyone want to milk the cows? My arm is tired. I pulled those liners/inflations twice today. Once is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but it's a loooong way to Wisconsin
Click to expand...

 

Cows are milked! Yeah! :bun


----------



## wynedot55

if my knees wasnt blown an i was close.id do the evening milking for you.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> if my knees wasnt blown an i was close.id do the evening milking for you.


Don't worry, it's done. I posted while you were typing.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

kitty,
I'll do your milking tomorrow, you do my therapy clients tonight? Fair trade?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> kitty,
> I'll do your milking tomorrow, you do my therapy clients tonight? Fair trade?


You're therapy patients may not think so. I wouldn't have the first clue as to what to do for them.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitty,
> I'll do your milking tomorrow, you do my therapy clients tonight? Fair trade?
> 
> 
> 
> You're therapy patients may not think so. I wouldn't have the first clue as to what to do for them.
Click to expand...


----------



## amysflock

Hi all,

This day ended up being a bit of a waste, what with spending three hours up north at the dr's trying to be seen for my severe allergies. Finally was seen and hooked up with some medication, so relief is near. Yay. Other than that, cleaned the house and thinned the beets...the cows sure were happy with that treat!


----------



## Thewife

Well like Amy, my day was a waste!
The showers that were supposed to come, turned out to be about 10 drops! I could have cut hay today!
Instead I cleaned house and pulled weeds!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

lost a baby yesterday  
one of my poults got in the water tank and it just makes your heart ache


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> lost a baby yesterday
> one of my poults got in the water tank and it just makes your heart ache


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Let me introduce myself, my name is Mud!
About everyday I check craigs list for a Brown chinese gander! I never check it for bale picker uppers! Seems some guy Hubby knows, always checks craigs list for bale picker uppers! I guess he found a good deal on one not far from here! Of course Hubby just had to tell the boy about it! Yea, I'm Mud!


Sorry about your baby homesteadingcowgirl.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Let me introduce myself, my name is Mud!
> About everyday I check craigs list for a Brown chinese gander! I never check it for bale picker uppers! Seems some guy Hubby knows, always checks craigs list for bale picker uppers! I guess he found a good deal on one not far from here! Of course Hubby just had to tell the boy about it! Yea, I'm Mud!


tee hee, he could check it too! that just means that there is a better deal waiting-prob. with a gander thrown in!!


----------



## wynedot55

i havent had time to check craigslist in a week or so.thewife you do need a bale picker upper.it rained here yesterday afternoon.was glad the hay wasnt down.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

can you make one out of some old equipment, we made a really high one for putting bales on the trailer and then just a slant one (using the force of the vehicle for getting them on the flatbed.

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i havent had time to check craigslist in a week or so.thewife you do need a bale picker upper.it rained here yesterday afternoon.was glad the hay wasnt down.


I check Texas craigslist all the time! It's how I get my Beefmaster picture fix! (sure can't get it here)

Luckily Hubby didn't tell the boy, if we find a good deal on a bale picker upper, the neighbor will probably buy it! Won't cost us anything, but we will be able to use it!


----------



## wynedot55

i found a herd of 15 reg beefmaster cows with 4 calves on the ground an a reg beefmaster bull for $20,000.the cows was 3 an 4 yrs old.an the bull was 3yrs old.that was $1250 a hd/pair for them.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Having a slow start to the day today. Maybe I need more coffee?? It's still gray here and cool, but I think it's supposed to warm into the low to mid-70s in the next couple days, and that will be nice. Today is another day of errands - windshield replacement, library books to return, need to see if I can get more pain medication for DH's old, ailing dog who we're essentially providing hospice care for.  Should be the perfect day for errands.

On an exciting note, we found a old scissor-gate squeeze chute for $300 from the friend we bought our hay from! It needs some welding at the bottom and is very rusty, but it will sure beat what we have for cattle handling, which is nothing!!! Whee!!


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i found a herd of 15 reg beefmaster cows with 4 calves on the ground an a reg beefmaster bull for $20,000.the cows was 3 an 4 yrs old.an the bull was 3yrs old.that was $1250 a hd/pair for them.


I think you really need them!



Yea Amy!
Rusty and needs welding? 
Sounds like everything on this farm!


----------



## amysflock

thewife, if we had any stuff on this farm, it would also be rusty and needing welding! Wait, all that crazy stuff DH keeps picking up ("free" rototiller, woodstove (original to our house and ugly as sin), air compressor) ALL is broken down, rusted and needing _something...to be taken to the dump in my opinion!! That man is a magnet for other people's broken down "finds." Sheesh.

Just saw on King5.com they're expecting highs in the 70s today...I sure couldn't tell by looking outside! Wow.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> thewife, if we had any stuff on this farm, it would also be rusty and needing welding! Wait, all that crazy stuff DH keeps picking up ("free" rototiller, woodstove (original to our house and ugly as sin), air compressor) ALL is broken down, rusted and needing _something...to be taken to the dump in my opinion!! That man is a magnet for other people's broken down "finds." Sheesh.
> 
> Just saw on King5.com they're expecting highs in the 70s today...I sure couldn't tell by looking outside! Wow.


Well you've seen this place!
Between dad and Hubby, I think the herd is going to run out of grazing pasture!  

70s? 
Yea, looks kinda dingy out there!
I guess I should go water all the plants that were relying on the rain we did not get yesterday!


----------



## wynedot55

i dont have the 20 grand they are wanting for the herd.an besides dont know how much hay we are going to have this year yet.


----------



## amysflock

Yeah, I probably should have watered the garden this a.m., but I really thought it would rain today! I'm still not convinced it won't. I'm being so lazy today...still in my pjs at lunch time! I need to get moving, though, to pick up some more meds for little old Maggie dog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It was grocery shopping day here today. That awful job is done for a while now!


----------



## Thewife

I had a heifer in the clear cut. She is one of them tamer ones, the boy practically had to push her back through the fence. The military has been buzzing my house all morning, 2 helicopters and some kind of transport plane. Something ate most of beets! The geese got a bunch of my corn. My plum tree has so many aphids, they are falling off the tree like rain.
I have a splitting headache!
Nap time! (if the helicopters and plane don't come back)


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It was grocery shopping day here today. That awful job is done for a while now!


I've managed to get my groc. shopping trips to once about every 3 months!!!!!!!!!!




> thewife  I had a heifer in the clear cut. She is one of them tamer ones, the boy practically had to push her back through the fence. The military has been buzzing my house all morning, 2 helicopters and some kind of transport plane. Something ate most of beets! The geese got a bunch of my corn. My plum tree has so many aphids, they are falling off the tree like rain.
> I have a splitting headache!
> Nap time! (if the helicopters and plane don't come back)


when it rains it pours?!?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I usually go once every 3-4 weeks, if my family is lucky! 

thewife, you need to learn to sleep through the military planes and helicopters, we do! We are in one of the flight patterns for the bombing range. At least they haven't been swooping the fields like they used to.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I usually go once every 3-4 weeks, if my family is lucky!
> 
> thewife, you need to learn to sleep through the military planes and helicopters, we do! We are in one of the flight patterns for the bombing range. At least they haven't been swooping the fields like they used to.


If they came around enough I could probably learn to sleep through them! Instead, I wake up because it sounds like a noisy rig pulled up to the house, over and over again!

Good thing I didn't try to nap, the boy came home!


----------



## amysflock

What is with those helicopters, anyway? Are you growing something they're looking for?!  They've been going high over our place a lot, too, back and forth over the tree farm. Makes me wonder what's going on...Fort Lewis is the OTHER way! We had a C-130 fly really low over our place twice just before the Olympia Air Show, although I'm not clear whether it was part of that or not...but it was frighteningly low.

Believe it or not, it really is in the 70s now, but looking out the window you'd think it was maybe 60 degrees, it's so dark and cloudy out. I ran errands with a jacket and had to take it off! It's really muggy, though.

Anyone know a good site to see pictures of insects that attack veggies? There's been something on the zucchini leaves and also the cauliflower leaves (in the other garden) that I've never seen...a small black beetle with yellow-orange stripes. Not sure if it's beneficial or a bad one.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

amysflock said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good site to see pictures of insects that attack veggies? There's been something on the zucchini leaves and also the cauliflower leaves (in the other garden) that I've never seen...a small black beetle with yellow-orange stripes. Not sure if it's beneficial or a bad one.


try whatsthatbug.com- they have some pretty good pictures and you can send them a pic and they will reply about what they think it is


----------



## wynedot55

just got back from town an its hotter than a son of a gun.everything is done so i can stay in the house.kitty did the girls get anything while you was shopping.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls got a couple of things at Goodwill today.

Chores and milking done. Pig pen cleaned. Chicken coop cleaned. I'm tired.


----------



## wynedot55

kool now you can rest till you have to fix supper.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kool now you can rest till you have to fix supper.


With hay still in the field? I sure didn't get any rest and it's not supper making time yet either.


----------



## wynedot55

i was talking to my buddy via email this afternoon.an he was on his way back to cut more hay tonite.said he was gonna hook the sq baler to the the baby kubota.an rake with the SAME as the cutter is on the JD.said he hoped to have 1700 sq bales on the ground.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's finally supper making time. Big silo is full. :bun It took more acres than it should have.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

GRRRR-Why is it that I have to do all of my stuff plus work on the barn AND help AND pick up after him, but he can't water the stinkin' garden or load the dishwasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ok, I'm done now


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> GRRRR-Why is it that I have to do all of my stuff plus work on the barn AND help AND pick up after him, but he can't water the stinkin' garden or load the dishwasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, I'm done now


GOOD QUESTION! I have the same problem! He's playing Battleship with Kute Kitten and I'm making supper? Isn't there something he could be helping me with?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRR-Why is it that I have to do all of my stuff plus work on the barn AND help AND pick up after him, but he can't water the stinkin' garden or load the dishwasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, I'm done now
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD QUESTION! I have the same problem! He's playing Battleship with Kute Kitten and I'm making supper? Isn't there something he could be helping me with?
Click to expand...

  just GRRRRRR!


----------



## Thewife

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> GRRRR-Why is it that I have to do all of my stuff plus work on the barn AND help AND pick up after him, but he can't water the stinkin' garden or load the dishwasher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok, I'm done now


I don't mind doing things for the Hubby! He works long hours to support me and my addictions!
BUT, when I come in from wandering the farm, cutting weeds (so he don't have too) and he calls to tell me I need to get to the barn because HE made arrangments to meet some people over there, I think that is just @@!
I'm whipped, worn and really just wanted to sit!

Ok, I'm done!
Off to the barn!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, all,

Wow, you must have all worked so hard you're still sleeping!  

I'm going to show T-Bone and Annabel in the Grays Harbor County Fair the second week in August! I wasn't planning to, was just going to help a friend with her cow/calf pair, but our association president called last night and easily convinced me that showing would be a great thing for me and the calves. I posted a bunch of questions in the "Showing Your Herd" section.

DH is happy to haul them using a borrowed trailer (so long as he doesn't have to show) and will hang with me over the weekend they're there to help answer the public's questions, etc. He said it's clear I'm way more into the cattle than he is, and that's ok, he's happy to support me. He doesn't regret having them (thank God), just isn't as into it as me. Big surprise (not). 

Ok, gotta go bake a rhubarb crisp for a "thing" I have to go to tonight.


----------



## countrygirl23

good mornin amysflock


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I'm up!
Don't know why I'm up, I could have slept in!
Our plans to run around tomorrow, have been squashed by a bunch of bicycles! A whole bunch of people get on their bikes and ride from Seattle to Portland once a year! 
Traffic around here turns to scours!

Amy, I used to know someone that showed Jerseys, she really liked it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Couldn't sleep in here. But I did get a rest in after DH went off to work. 

amysflock, good luck showing the calves!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wide awake here, just trying to get everything done

My goal: to be the woman that makes the devil say "oh, crap, she's awake!" 

this house will get clean if it is the last thing I do!


----------



## wynedot55

im up an going just moving slow.an in no hurry todo anything.buddy is going to fire up both sq balers an start baling before lunch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's HOT out there! I opened the fence between the little chicks and the older ones the other day. Today, I pushed the little ones outside into the run. They didn't know what to do.  Some stayed out and some went in.


----------



## wynedot55

theyll learn what todo pretty quick.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

With this rain everything has really picked up!

Sad day yesterday and today...yesterday night (not last night but the night before) the boss had a cat come in that had a stroke.  Kept an eye on him almost all day yesterday to see how he'd improve; in the morning he was up and using his right hind leg, but in the afternoon he was back to being paralyzed in his back legs again.  Checked his eyes for any retinal reflexes and there were none.  So, unfortunately, we had to call the owner in and let her know we had no choice but to put him to sleep.  He was only 4 or 5 years old.

And last night the boss got another cat in for kidney failure.  Kept it on IV fluids til this afternoon, when we seen that it was a hopeless cause; the cat was slowly dying anyway.  It's pitiful meows could be heard from the kennel room, it was so sad.  So the kitty had to be put to sleep. I dunno how old this one was, but he sure was thin; weighed about 3 lb for a big cat like him.  There was just nothing left of him; I guess it sounded like the owners weren't taking care of him he they should've.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's sad to have to put beloved pets down. They may not have been yours but, it can't be easy having cared for them, even for a short time, and then having to watch the owners go through the agony.


----------



## wynedot55

sorry to hear about the cats.its tough having to put your pets down.gonna have to take our dog into the vets 1 day next week tobe looked at.she has a knott on her belly.so we gonna let him look at it.an give her a hair cut.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! It's another beautiful day in SW Washington State...sunny with a few clouds, high today expected to be mid-80s with a chance of thunder showers because of the marine layer coming in from Oregon. This summer has been so weird so far.

DH came home last night from visiting a friend who has two new greenhouses and is selling flowers and plants direct and at the farmer's market...and we were gifted two big petunia baskets, three giant geraniums, two tomatillo plants and four more tomatoes! (That makes a total of 19 tomato plants in our garden...WAY more than I planned to have. Guess I'll get lots of practice canning this year, huh Kitty?!)

Gonna help DH deliver 3 cords of wood today a couple counties away (help=accompany, not really help), and if it's not too hot maybe I'll work with the calves some to prepare for the fair!!! The fair registration and fee ($5/head, a bargain) are in the mail today!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

80s? Too hot!
Guess I should get out there and water AGAIN!

I got to meet another member yesterday,Shell! (Hi Shell)

Her little Halflinger Catalina, is gorgeous! Saying Catalina is a sweety, is putting it mildly! She's a big puppy that smells good!
My inner "I want" is reeeeally struggling with my common sense!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock, I'll look forward to your posts on the "What are you canning/freezing" thread. 

Speaking of which I will need to get a pic of the peach jam I put up this morning. 

thewife, you mean you didn't buy Catalina?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> amysflock, I'll look forward to your posts on the "What are you canning/freezing" thread.
> 
> Speaking of which I will need to get a pic of the peach jam I put up this morning.
> 
> thewife, you mean you didn't buy Catalina?


No Catalina!
(the mental battle still rages on)
You don't know how bad I wanted to put her in my pocket and bring her home with me! (along with a few other critters)
She is a doll! I think Kute Kitten would just love her!

I take it your not sending out any peach jam for us to taste either?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No peach jam. I only made one batch of that, so far anyway. If I get to town and the peaches still look good and are at a decent price I may make more. 

The hay is raked for today. Killed a front tire on the tractor though. Side wall has been rough looking and it went today. Way over at the other farm.  Why, Oh, Why can't they go when one is at home? We had a tire off an old combine DH had bought for the engine for a dozer and it works just fine on my tractor except the rim color is totally wrong! I think I need to find some white paint. That yellow just doesn't belong.


----------



## amysflock

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> amysflock, I'll look forward to your posts on the "What are you canning/freezing" thread.
> 
> Speaking of which I will need to get a pic of the peach jam I put up this morning.
> 
> thewife, you mean you didn't buy Catalina?


You got it, Kitty...I plan (hope) to can some salsa, stewed tomatoes (maybe), tomato sauce, spaghetti sauce, green beans, corn (or maybe just freeze instead), pickled beets (if we don't just eat them all fresh), garlic dill pickles, and we'll see what else. Given I've only ever helped can apple pie filling and pickles, this ought to be interesting!

It's SO darn hot here. We need to plant more shade trees. It was already 77 degrees in the house with the curtains closed before 10 a.m. DH has been outside cutting wood in the sun all day so far, the goofball. I keep forcing him to drink water.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amysflock, I'll look forward to your posts on the "What are you canning/freezing" thread.
> 
> Speaking of which I will need to get a pic of the peach jam I put up this morning.
> 
> thewife, you mean you didn't buy Catalina?
> 
> 
> 
> You got it, Kitty...I plan (hope) to can some salsa, stewed tomatoes (maybe), tomato sauce, spaghetti sauce, green beans, corn (or maybe just freeze instead), pickled beets (if we don't just eat them all fresh), garlic dill pickles, and we'll see what else. Given I've only ever helped can apple pie filling and pickles, this ought to be interesting!
> 
> It's SO darn hot here. We need to plant more shade trees. It was already 77 degrees in the house with the curtains closed before 10 a.m. DH has been outside cutting wood in the sun all day so far, the goofball. I keep forcing him to drink water.
Click to expand...

I freeze my corn. Canned corn seems to turn brownish. We like it better frozen. 

It's 78 outside and 77 inside here.  Cooler today by 10 than yesterday! Humidity is a lot lower too. Still in a moderate drought situation.  The radar had red and pink last night, right over us. I didn't see it. I think someone got over zealous with the markers!


----------



## Thewife

Amy is right, just plain too hot out there!
The guys are down fixing the little barn, I think I should take a nap!

I froze corn and beans last year. I wasn't really happy with either!
I'm hoping to can them this year! (if the geese leave me any corn)

Amy, I hear beets are really bad for you, I think when yours are all ready to be pulled, you should just give them to me!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Amy is right, just plain too hot out there!
> The guys are down fixing the little barn, I think I should take a nap!
> 
> I froze corn and beans last year. I wasn't really happy with either!
> I'm hoping to can them this year! (if the geese leave me any corn)
> 
> Amy, I hear beets are really bad for you, I think when yours are all ready to be pulled, you should just give them to me!


----------



## wynedot55

thewife my buddy has been baling hay for 2 days with the sq baler.be glad yall arnt close or you could help him put whats not picked up in the barn.but they are picking the hay up in the field.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife my buddy has been baling hay for 2 days with the sq baler.be glad yall arnt close or you could help him put whats not picked up in the barn.but they are picking the hay up in the field.


But I don't pick up or stack anymore, I babysit! (and take naps)
Tried to find the kid a hat with a tractor on it, the only one I could find was brand X! Couldn't have him wearing that, the Kubota might have gone on strike!

We might be haying next weekend. We have three fields here and the neighbors said we could have their corner field if we want it. We are going to go take a closer look at it sometime this weekend, see if it's worth doing.


----------



## wynedot55

i hear you there.if id bought me that tractor i was wanting id be pulling the sq baler for him.


----------



## Thewife

I've decided, I'm old!
If I'm gonna spend the whole winter feeding, the youngsters can pick up and stack!

Hubby wants another tractor to bale with!
We found a blue one! But we could buy a brand new Kubota for the price she wants!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

All your talk about canning makes me jealous! The only thing that I have been able to pull out of my garden so far is rhubarb and some early onions!

Kitty, we go to CO every year for a pickup load of peaches, they are awesome!! My dad always called them "sink peaches" because you have to stand over the sink to eat them due to all of the juice  

my oldest said today "Grandma Nutsy, it's HOT out there! 

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're talking about when the garden is ready to come in. I bought the strawberries for jam from a local strawberry farmer and the peaches from the store. Just wait until the chickens are ready and I really get into swing.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wow what a night! The calf (was called Fidgit, now called something else not fit to type) managed to ram a chunk of hog paneling in my arm. Went to the ER last night, puncture was about 1/2 " deep. Cleaning that stuff out is NOT FUN. Talking with the doctor while waiting for the anestetic and now I am going in for a skin biopsy this week! Wowsa.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> wow what a night! The calf (was called Fidgit, now called something else not fit to type) managed to ram a chunk of hog paneling in my arm. Went to the ER last night, puncture was about 1/2 " deep. Cleaning that stuff out is NOT FUN. Talking with the doctor while waiting for the anestetic and now I am going in for a skin biopsy this week! Wowsa.









 to hear that you've had such a rough stretch! I sure hope things go good with healing and the biopsy!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!
My baby guines spent their first night up in the big maple with the big guines! I was awoke(way too early) by their crying, seems some were to afraid to fly down?  



homesteadingcowgirl, that is a wowsa! Hope everything works out good for ya!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Waving a hello from CA!

Been having troubles with my B.P. and massive headaches.  Been spending my days sleeping, but today I feel pretty darn good!  Course I'm looking around at the mess... DH cooks most meals but he is a little slack on the cleaning side.

Getting the pontoon ready for a few days on the lake, DH installed a down rigger - going to try for those fishies at 200 feet or more.  I hope I can go along.  

Hope everyone has a gooder day [and can get a nap in...heehee]


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow,

As a migraine suffer I know how they can be. I hope once they get your BP under control your headaches go away! 

Have a good time on the pontoon!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning again!

I might have gone back to bed after Hubby left on some Elk scouting thing!

We've been having thunder storms rumbling the house all morning, I would not mind it, if I could at least see some pretty lightning! 

Hubby put my "new to me" brush hog on the tractor last night, I think I am gonna chance the dounpours and go give it a try!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Hubby put my "new to me" brush hog on the tractor last night, I think I am gonna chance the dounpours and go give it a try!


Don't get to wet! I raked the last of the first cut hay this morning and DH is out round baling it. We have a slight chance of rain this evening.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's raining.  We desperately need the rain as we are in a moderate drought but, it could have held off until DH finished baling!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's raining.  We desperately need the rain as we are in a moderate drought but, it could have held off until DH finished baling!


Sorry Kitty! 

Of course it rained while I was doing my chores! Not enough to water anything, just enough large droplets to soak the top of my head? It's so warm out, I was dry before I was done!

Followed one of my broodies to her nest, she's setting on air!
Had a duck come out with a few new babies!
Yeaterday we spotted a mama wild turkey with babies!

Just sent the boy out to open and close gates! 
Gonna go see how my brush hog works!
(and hopefully not break it)


----------



## Thewife

Guess what!
Yep, I broke it! (just the shear bolt I hope)
Hubby will be so pleased!
At least I made it all the way across the field this time! 
I barely made it halfway across last year, before I broke Mr X's brush hog!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That didn't take you long. Shear bolts are minor so here's hoping it's just a shear bolt! 

Had an interesting milking. One of the heifers (Sour Tart)is in heat. So DH and Kute Kitten go out and bring her in. She ended up between two cows where I was milking and interrupting milking.  Darn heifers seem to do that to me on a regular basis. So, they get a halter on her and walk her into a stantion. But, I let cows go out as I milk them. Two (Nikki and Sparkels) of them were in heat. They were turned out at the same time and wanted to ride each other down the walk. I get them out and they are going in circles out there when Sour Tart decides she's going to complain. So, back in come Nikki and Sparkles with Sparkles riding Nikki. I grabbed the whip and cracked it in the air just as Nikki is going to ride Sour Tart and Sparkles was going to jump Nikki. Just what I don't need. Poor heifer locked up and two cows riding on the cement! At least the cows went back outside when I air cracked the whip. I think I need hazard pay for tonight's milking!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Hubby put the other brush hog on the tractor, so I'm gonna try not to break that one today! 
All "I" broke was the shear bolt on the other one! Seems something ain't right with some do hicky, so he needs to do something to the whatchamacallit! 


Kitty, sounds like yesterdays milking was fun!(NOT) I know cows in heat can be dangerous with or without a bull!
I had a couple of cows ridiing each other a little too close to my brand new, barely had it a month truck! They dented the hood, cracked the grill and dented the bumper!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with the brush hog today!

How very not nice of those cows to hurt your new truck! 

Kute Kitten is having a bad morning-migraine again.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

> All "I" broke was the shear bolt on th


hey thewife! good luck today

basically i can break any tool or mechanical device known to man. pretty much my hubby follows me around fixing everything i break. i'm not kidding. one day he was trailing me when i was mowing. and yes something - i think it was the do-hickey - fell off. he is a very patient man.....

golly where is everyone hiding the hay right now? called two of my hay guys this morning and neither will have any until late next week. guess i'd better get out there and cut some of that clover by hand for those silly goats.  of course they wont get out there and browse themselves, but if i go and cut it and put it in the feeder they will eat it. sheesh!

happy monday everyone!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> All "I" broke was the shear bolt on th
> 
> 
> 
> hey thewife! good luck today
> 
> basically i can break any tool or mechanical device known to man. pretty much my hubby follows me around fixing everything i break. i'm not kidding. one day he was trailing me when i was mowing. and yes something - i think it was the do-hickey - fell off. he is a very patient man.....
> 
> golly where is everyone hiding the hay right now? called two of my hay guys this morning and neither will have any until late next week. guess i'd better get out there and cut some of that clover by hand for those silly goats.  of course they wont get out there and browse themselves, but if i go and cut it and put it in the feeder they will eat it. sheesh!
> 
> happy monday everyone!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you are a well trained goat owner!  Isn't it amazing how well we train?


----------



## amysflock

Good morning everybody! Trying to get myself motivated over here...have to solicit silent auction donations today for our Grange BBQ next month. Not my favorite thing to do, but someone is picking me up at 10, so I'd better get moving.

I disovered yesterday my biggest white chick is a girl! I'll be keeping her, plus Teeny (the runt, for sentimental reasons), plus one of the black females who has a sweet little face (and 8 or 9 more pullets). I'm looking forward to the kiddos being done with the brood light so I can offload some...the boys are starting to argue and I'm hearing periodic squabbles and squawks from the open barn window!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good luck with the donations.

Aren't the chicks fun when they start squabbling? NOT!


----------



## Thewife

Well poo!

If this cold dingy yucky rain don't go away soon I'm not going to be able to run the brush hog. 
I don't even want to go feed the critters, I'm cold! 


Ohiofarmgirl, I am an expert at breaking things! Sadly, Hubby cringes when ever I start a sentance with "Honey I love you!"

Amy, are you telling us you will be out solicting today?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife sig said:
			
		

> I hear the best cure for a migrane is a horse!
> 
> Beefmaster pictures are like good chocolates, you always need more!


I hear the best cure for breaking machines is a halflinger!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the best cure for a migrane is a horse!
> 
> Beefmaster pictures are like good chocolates, you always need more!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the best cure for breaking machines is a halflinger!
Click to expand...

Hey, I like that!
And since I read it here on the internet, it must be true!

Do you think Hubby will believe me?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewife sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the best cure for a migrane is a horse!
> 
> Beefmaster pictures are like good chocolates, you always need more!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the best cure for breaking machines is a halflinger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I like that!
> And since I read it here on the internet, it must be true!
> 
> Do you think Hubby will believe me?
Click to expand...

Only one way to know.  

Good luck!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl




----------



## wynedot55

stumbles back in.i went an had some blood pulled an checked this morning.guess they will call me in a few days with the results.yall have been real busy since ive been gone.hows miss kutes headache today.thewife is the slipclutch messed up on your lil bushhog.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten is doing well enough to fight with Peanut this afternoon.  

Is the stumbling do to all the blood the vampires took?


----------



## wynedot55

so who is winning the fight kutes or peanut.i think she just took a pint of my blood.told her it was like punching a cow to draw blood from me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Neither! I stepped in and informed them there would be no more fighting today, period!

Yeah, they like blood. :/


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thewife is the slipclutch messed up on your lil bushhog.


It's not the slip clutch, that thing is brand new! (some one figured he better put one on there for some reason?)
The thing that goes into the round thing(the slip clutch?) has been ground down so much it there is too much play, so it needs built up? I think! I just break things, fixing them is not my department!

Had to come in to eat!
Got a bunch mowed! Didn't break anything yet!

Guess I should get back to work!


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Neither! I stepped in and informed them there would be no more fighting today, period!
> 
> Yeah, they like blood. :/


well the girls dont need to spend the day fighting.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither! I stepped in and informed them there would be no more fighting today, period!
> 
> Yeah, they like blood. :/
> 
> 
> 
> well the girls dont need to spend the day fighting.
Click to expand...

that would be one way to get blood 
Hope you are ok wynedott

cowgirl


----------



## wynedot55

im fine they just want to make sure im not clogging my arties up to bad.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im fine they just want to make sure im not clogging my arties up to bad.


well, I guess that's good of 'em


----------



## wynedot55

yeah


----------



## amysflock

thewife said:
			
		

> Well poo!
> 
> If this cold dingy yucky rain don't go away soon I'm not going to be able to run the brush hog.
> I don't even want to go feed the critters, I'm cold!
> 
> 
> Ohiofarmgirl, I am an expert at breaking things! Sadly, Hubby cringes when ever I start a sentance with "Honey I love you!"
> 
> Amy, are you telling us you will be out solicting today?


LOL, DH always has a certain way of saying "I love you" when he knows he's going to say something that will get him in trouble!!

thewife, yes, I was soliciting. It wasn't too bad...actually got me into some shops in town I've never been in before. It only took a couple hours; two other folks are doing the other 2/3 of the door-to-door stuff in town. Yay. Now I can move onto making our fliers, writing the newspaper articles for next month and designing the tickets and bid sheets. 

It's still gray and icky here, too...makes me want to crawl back into bed with a book and some tea. Hmm, maybe I will.  Probably should feed the cows first, though.


----------



## Thewife

I am soo not happy right now!
(no I didn't break anything)

I cleaned up an old mess today! 
A big cedar fell down across the field so many years ago, I can't even remember when it fell. I COULD see it out my window, but it WAS in a spot I can only get to when burn season is over!(now)
So, today I picked up all the old sticks and dumped them over the fence! Moved the log and huge stump away where I can't see them anymore!
While doing that, I looked across the field! There is a dead Maple standing right in the middle of one of the areas I cleaned up just this past winter?  That's gonna make a real good mess!
Why do I bother?
The boy and I made bets on which tree is going to fall into the spot the big dead cedar WAS!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I am soo not happy right now!
> (no I didn't break anything)
> 
> I cleaned up an old mess today!
> A big cedar fell down across the field so many years ago, I can't even remember when it fell. I COULD see it out my window, but it WAS in a spot I can only get to when burn season is over!(now)
> So, today I picked up all the old sticks and dumped them over the fence! Moved the log and huge stump away where I can't see them anymore!
> While doing that, I looked across the field! There is a dead Maple standing right in the middle of one of the areas I cleaned up just this past winter?  That's gonna make a real good mess!
> Why do I bother?
> The boy and I made bets on which tree is going to fall into the spot the big dead cedar WAS!


There is a cure for that. Cut it down now while you can get to it. Then pile it up to be burned later.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> There is a cure for that. Cut it down now while you can get to it. Then pile it up to be burned later.


I can get to the dead maple anytime, I just don't want too! 
I already burned every thing in that area that needed burned! I sprayed the weeds! It was ready to be seeded this fall!

It will be good firewood!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a cure for that. Cut it down now while you can get to it. Then pile it up to be burned later.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get to the dead maple anytime, I just don't want too!
> I already burned every thing in that area that needed burned! I sprayed the weeds! It was ready to be seeded this fall!
> 
> It will be good firewood!
Click to expand...

 See burned later. Just not quite the way I figured you would do it.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

It's not starting off too good here. 
My Bart dog did something to himself yesterday. He seems better this morning, but something just don't seem right. Hopefully I am just being paranoid!
Hubby took off the brush hog and put on the mower, so I guess I am cutting hay today. The brush hog is a lot more fun! Hopefully the boy will be around when I get to the one back field, I can't open that gate!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

what's up with Bart?

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> what's up with Bart?
> 
> cowgirl


I sent him to check out what was bothering the guineas yesterday, he ran about 100 yards, yelped a couple of times and came back to me. At feeding time, he didn't put his head down, then lay down to eat like he always does? Later I tossed out some food for him on the deck, he couldn't put his head down to get it?
He did run out a bit ago to see what was bugging the guineas, but he's also a good farm dog that has been known to work through the pain!


----------



## wynedot55

does any1 want my day.got to take a flat tire in tobe fixed.an take a pet carrier back to the vets.because its to small to get the mutt in for the trip to the vets.an i need feed an fly blocks.but cant get them oh well.will end up having to take the other tire in tobe fixed as well.but thatll be thurs.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

did he get bit by something or pull something in his neck? I hope he gets better. If something similar happens with my animals, I start giving them garlic- it really boosts the immune system and seems to pull them around alot quicker. Good luck

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

It took me all day to do one field!
I still have 2 more to go!(these are alot smaller)
Figured I better stop and eat? Not too bad riding on the tractor, but whan I get off to pull hay out of the do-hicky, dizzy spells are a such pain!
Waiting for the boy to come open the gate for me!

Shoot he's here!

Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to cut I go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Be careful out there!


----------



## wynedot55

dont over do it cutting hay.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont over do it cutting hay.


I over did it!
That's kind of a good thing!
I will be raking all day tomorrow, but the ground was dry enough, I was able to do part of the field we usually can't get to til later and the hay ends up, just so-so! It's gonna be much nicer this year!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your going to have lots of hay this year.enjoy raking on the baby kubota.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! I'm dilly dallying a bit before I put on my grungy clothes and go pull bracken fern again. We have a friend coming this evening to brush hog for us and I'd prefer he not run over all the bracken fern! The cows are all happily eating hay right now anyway as our grass is waaaaayyyy dormant. We'll try watering (we're not supposed to, shhhh) a bit to see if we get any response.

Hey, thewife, my extra chicks are about ready for new homes, I think! They're five weeks old tomorrow. From what I can tell I have five boys so that means a couple extra pullets (plus five extra boys). Still interested in swapping my hen(s) for a same-age rooster of yours?


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Got some laundry started, did some dishes, gotta go turn on the sprinkler and feed the masses!
Then I can start my day driving around in circles, as soon as the dew dries!

wynedot, if he puts the rake on baby Kubota, he's raking! That thing beats me up on flat concrete! He did mention I might be raking with dads tractor, Friday? Not sure which is worse!

Amy, I will have to let you know on the trading, I still haven't figured out what those 3 are! I am still interested in a couple of new hens though!


----------



## wynedot55

them baby tractors are so rough they will kill you.heck ive been bounced pretty good with the rake on a 70hp tractor.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Hello! I don't knnow if mom said anything yet, but I'm back in the hosptial. I' m going to have an MRI tomarrow at 12:00 or 12:15. I've heard both times twice.


----------



## wynedot55

hi miss kutes are you still having those bad migrains.i was hoping that you was over them.hope miss peanut dont miss you to bad this time.hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

hope you get to feeling better soon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh she's feeling fine now. Give the kid a little meds in her IV and it's amazing what happens.

They will be changing her meds so, hopefully we don't end up here again.


----------



## Thewife

I'm done for the day!
Well, except feeding the critters and trying to make some kind of dinner out of nothing! We have misc condiments, jam, boiled eggs, stale crackers and a freezer full of assorted meats! 
Any ideas?


I read some where on the internet that the best cure for migraines is a horse!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> I read some where on the internet that the best cure for migraines is a horse!


Maybe in your own sig. 

Did you convince Hubby you need a certain horse yet? I saw that on the internet too.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## amysflock

Well, we had a friend offer to brush hog our pastures for us with his Deere, and after he did the calves small pasture we asked him to stop...turns out the three mature animals have done a number on what remained of the headed out large pasture and there's zero point in brush hogging it! Oopsie. We're going to experiment with irrigating the calves' pasture to see how the grass does before trying to figure out a plan for irrigating the big one...the calves are closer to the house and pump house so we won't need as much garden hose to reach!

Off to make dinner...thewife, I'm just throwing previously frozen chicken breasts (boneless and skinless) on the BBQ and will make some rice or mac and cheese for the side, plus salad. Easy peasy.


----------



## Thewife

Woo hoo!
Hubby brought home food!
A herb roasted chicken and some tater salad!
He says there is a big building called a gross-er-ree store?
Seems you can go there and pick out what ever kind of food you want?


Kitty, we are not done haying yet, I'm waiting to see if I break something before I mention the horse!

Amy, that don't sound easy, it sounds like....cooking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Kitty, we are not done haying yet, I'm waiting to see if I break something before I mention the horse!




I've heard of those gross-eeerrr-reee stores! Nasty places!


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## Farmer Kitty

This place is awfully quite this time of day. I'm bored and so is Kute Kitten. Just not used to sitting around all day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

I wish it was quiet here!
I'm guessing the chickens in the back pen are out of feed. They are in the front yard causing all sorts of havoc this morning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If they are in the back pen, how can they be havoc in the front yard? I want to know how they can be in two places at once! It sure would come in handy to know how!


----------



## wynedot55

doggoned miss kutes is up early this morning.an she doesnt even have to go to the barn to help milk.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> doggoned miss kutes is up early this morning.an she doesnt even have to go to the barn to help milk.


I didn't have to go to the barn this morning either! It's about 20 miles away.  I was up at 3:15 with her and had been awake before that. :/


----------



## wynedot55

so who is keeping miss peanut.your used to getting up early weather you go to the barn or not.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> If they are in the back pen, how can they be havoc in the front yard? I want to know how they can be in two places at once! It sure would come in handy to know how!


The back pen is more of an illusion! They can, and do, get out when ever they want too!
Since none of the other roos know how to get in there, I think my top Roo tries to keep his wimmen folk in there, so he don't have to share! 
Usually when they do get out, they stay out of the front yard, but if I forget to feed them, they come to the front yard and then all heck breaks loose!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are in the back pen, how can they be havoc in the front yard? I want to know how they can be in two places at once! It sure would come in handy to know how!
> 
> 
> 
> The back pen is more of an illusion! They can, and do, get out when ever they want too!
> Since none of the other roos know how to get in there, I think my top Roo tries to keep his wimmen folk in there, so he don't have to share!
> Usually when they do get out, they stay out of the front yard, but if I forget to feed them, they come to the front yard and then all heck breaks loose!
Click to expand...

But, they can't be in both places at the same time. At least I haven't figured out how to do it yet. If someone does, please, let me know. I really could use the knowledge!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

ha, ha, Post that knowledge would you-it would be a great help around here!!!!! 

cowgirl

wynedot-any word back from the tests, I had mine today and feel like my arms are full of holes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Some are starting to roll in. More tests required but, nothing to keep us here-at least so far!


----------



## Thewife

Done with 1 field! Hubby could bale most of that one if he was here!
There's 2 cans of fuel in the back of the truck, but no one here to dump it for me! I will probably end up wearing most of it if I try!
So, I will go try after I eat!

A very nice lady showed up this morning and took all of my silkie/frizzle/cochin chickens! I didn't really want to let them go, but I want eggs, not more silkie/frizzle/cochin chickens! All they want to do is make babies! Which is fine, the nice lady wants them to hatch eggs for her!
She told me my jersey black giants, are not jersey black giants! Probably austolorps or a cross? She has some Jersy black giants and since she is such a very nice lady, I hoping she will pass a couple this way?
She also told me, that 2 of the 3 are roos! So Amy, if you still want 1 let me know!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

to the Kitty's : I think I mentioned it before but just a reminder in case, "Theives" is a great thing to try for migraines. I know that it wouldn't help to figure out what is wrong, but would prob. decrease alot of the symptoms. And it wouldn't mess up any of the tests that they are doing. If u could find a sample, it might work for you too.

thewife: I hope things work with your birds, I have chocolate eggs sitting under my broodies right now. Did you get doused with fuel? Hope not

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> to the Kitty's : I think I mentioned it before but just a reminder in case, "Theives" is a great thing to try for migraines. I know that it wouldn't help to figure out what is wrong, but would prob. decrease alot of the symptoms. And it wouldn't mess up any of the tests that they are doing. If u could find a sample, it might work for you too.
> 
> thewife: I hope things work with your birds, I have chocolate eggs sitting under my broodies right now. Did you get doused with fuel? Hope not
> 
> cowgirl


Magnesium cheatelated is really good too. Trouble is finding it. I just found where I can get it! :bun

WE ARE HOME!!!!!!
The MRI came back all good. Blood work showed she has something going on other than migraines. It will require testing to figure out what but, it's probably something in the joint or inflamatory line.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I'm glad the MRI was clear. The other can be pretty scary for all involved, hang in there and soon hopefully you will have it all figured out


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> I'm glad the MRI was clear. The other can be pretty scary for all involved, hang in there and soon hopefully you will have it all figured out


Thank you.


----------



## Thewife

I'm done for the day!
That slacker nameless some one forgot to turn on the A/C!
She also needs to do something for these poor house plants, I am pretty sure the poinsetta is not coming back!

I'm glad the MRI came out good! I still think all she needs is a horse, but nobody ever wants to listen to my medical advice!


homesteadingcowgirl, the boy showed up just as I was heading to a try to dump the fuel into the tractor! (TG)


----------



## amysflock

Thewife said:
			
		

> Done with 1 field! Hubby could bale most of that one if he was here!
> There's 2 cans of fuel in the back of the truck, but no one here to dump it for me! I will probably end up wearing most of it if I try!
> So, I will go try after I eat!
> 
> A very nice lady showed up this morning and took all of my silkie/frizzle/cochin chickens! I didn't really want to let them go, but I want eggs, not more silkie/frizzle/cochin chickens! All they want to do is make babies! Which is fine, the nice lady wants them to hatch eggs for her!
> She told me my jersey black giants, are not jersey black giants! Probably austolorps or a cross? She has some Jersy black giants and since she is such a very nice lady, I hoping she will pass a couple this way?
> She also told me, that 2 of the 3 are roos! So Amy, if you still want 1 let me know!


Yes, please...are they still pretty small? And how many black hens would you like (considering I have 4 extra (I think) and they all have a tiny bit of yellow marking on their faces)?


----------



## wynedot55

all my test came back real good.but i still have to take meds for chestrol.so glad that miss kutes is home.hope they can get to the bottom of her headaches.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> all my test came back real good.but i still have to take meds for chestrol.so glad that miss kutes is home.hope they can get to the bottom of her headaches.


Cool!
Hubby is supposed to take meds for his cholesterol, but he did not like how they made him feel! So I feed him lots of eggs!


Amy, I belive my roos were hatched, 5/16?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> all my test came back real good.but i still have to take meds for chestrol.so glad that miss kutes is home.hope they can get to the bottom of her headaches.


I'm glad you hear your tests went well.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody

I'm guessing the alarm was set so "I" could get up?
I'm supposed to start raking as soon as the sun hits the fields?  When I get the one field done, he's going to put the rake on dads tractor? Hopefully a friend is coming out to help, he can bale, Hubby can rake, and I can nap!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

If I lose another turkey I am going to go postal!!!!!!!!!!!

You know when your child makes a claim and you give them that "just smile and nod" look that say's I think you're crazy, but I love you enough to claim you anyway?????? NEVER tell you're child that they don't know what they are talking about, because a week later you'll prove them right. Then you find yourself "eating crow" in front of a seven year old and that is a power trip that NO ONE needs 

hope it works thewife and that you get a nap on top of it

glad the tests came back good wynedot55-how about everyone get healthy for the upcoming week-no more tests, blood draws, worries about it, meds, etc... ! 

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> how about everyone get healthy for the upcoming week-no more tests, blood draws, worries about it, meds, etc... !
> 
> cowgirl


Sorry, I'm afraid lots more testing for Kute kitten. She's also down with a migraine again this morning. Gave the Imitrix and  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it works.


----------



## wynedot55

miss kutes is having way to meny migrains.hope yall findout whats causing them soon.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Hope you find out what is causing the migraines, they are no fun!
After my splenectomy I've had a series of migraines which I never had before, along with a lot of other problems.  Don't know if that all related but seems like I sure went downhill afterwords.

Its been hot hot hot here UGH!  102 today so hubby Bruce and I decided to head a little higher and play tourist at Yosemite...which will be just as hot lol.

Tomorrow we head for the lake to party for the day at the house boat and check out them fish'in holes lol

Horses and dogs are getting the misters.  The ladies [chickens] get their pen hosed down so they have lots of cool dirt to fluff in.  The horses get ice cubes as an after dinner treat in the back of the mule lol it is sooo funny to see them playing and eating the ice.

Hope every one has a great day!  Waving hello....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You're hot and we are going to set a cold record high today. Low 60's! Is this the middle of July?


----------



## Thewife

Well, I quit!
OK, just for a few, decided the dew needs to burn off better before I rake! So, I am going to sit down, have breakfast and do a load of laundry!

We are supposed to hit 86 today, great for the hay, not great for who ever gets stuck on dads tractor!

Homesteadingcowgirl,  Will you call my Dr and tell her no more blood tests? I should start getting threatening phone calls from my Dr any day now, telling me I need to go in for my blood draw or she won't renew my perscriptions! 

Bronco Hollow, your tomorrow sounds much better than mine, you wanna trade?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The problem with quiting is that the work just waits for you to return.  I'm trying to find the house today. We are suppose to be having company roll in late this afternoon. I'll never get it all back in order, especially with Kute Kitten sleeping on the couch-can't vacuum and won't touch that room but, maybe I can find enough to make it look halfway respectable?


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, er, almost afternoon. Suppose I ought to get myself showered and dressed! Not much on my plate today, just need to give the chicks fresh water, then run to town to the bank so I can hand DH his allowance before he leaves for a three-day camping trip (where I will join him tomorrow afternoon), and maybe hose off my arbor to see how many aphids and their ant farmers I can blast off the hops. Grrr. Gotta stay cool...they say 86 today but in my experience (at least at my house) we can count on several degrees warmer.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

good news and bad news: test results came back normal for me. That's good because they're normal but bad because the symptoms continue and still no explanation!!! GRRRR! On to more testing!, so much for everyone being healthier for the new week  

thewife- I'd love to call your doctor and give him/her a peice of your mind!


----------



## Thewife

I'm off the tractor!
Gonna try to take a nap as soon as the house cools down!


----------



## wynedot55

enjoy your napp.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> enjoy your napp.


Tried too, got woke up by some one needing a bandaid!

Guess I will go do my chores at the right time for once and try again later!


----------



## wynedot55

well napps are no fun anyway.


----------



## Thewife

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well napps are no fun anyway.


They may not be fun, but they sure are nice!


The baler is not baling, Hubby is not pleased! He says I might have to rake again in the morning. 
I don't wanna rake anymore!


----------



## wynedot55

enjoy baling hay while you can.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten was back to ER today. She had a fever and her neck and shoulder muscles hurt. She couldn't do the chin to chest test. It turns out she has Lymes. They had done a routine test for it yesterday but, the results didn't come in until this morning. Because she wasn't showing any signs they thought it could be a false positive and sent it for the more through test. Meanwhile, she shows with symptoms. She has a two week course of antibiotics to take. There is a slight chance that this is the cause of her migraines but, with the barometric pressure being her trigger it's just slight.


----------



## wynedot55

that lymes can be bad stuff.make sure miss kutes takes her meds.an hope she gets to feeling better.i know yall dont like her being sick.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Wow Kitty, I hope that everything gets worked out soon. I am praying for you guys. I hope that everyone else is holding up, I am sure that this is hard on everyone. Keep after them regarding the migraines and hopefully they will figure out some more things. I am glad that you were able to find where you could get your remedy. Take care.

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

Good morning every body

If you have ever heard the moo of a Brahma cross, you will know why I am up! Had one of them about 30 feet from the open bedroom window, calling her calf! 
And calling and calling and calling! 

Kitty, 
I'm glad they are starting to figure out what is going on with Kute kitten!  I have heard lymes is some nasty stuff.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep! Nasty stuff alright. We were back in ER this morning. We were going to the hospital this morning to sit while one of the BIL's had part of his leg amputated. It's a good thing the family waiting room for surgeries is right outside the ER. It made things a lot easier on us! BIL did good and surgery went well. He was done long before Kute Kitten was released.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wowser, raining and pouring in your world, huh?!

It's so stinkin' hot the bugs are panting! I can almost hear my garden screaming 

cowgirl


----------



## Thewife

My hay crew decided to take a break! Told me if I am lucky, they will pick up the rest when it cools off?

Gonna try taking a nap, wonder who is gonna wake me up this time?


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Kitty, sending you prayers for Miss Kute, Lyme's is nasty!  I've known two people with it - both are doing great today BTW.

Yosemite was...well... full of tourists.  Walked  over to one of the smaller falls and discovered rather unpleasantly a potty place.  People are so disgusting!! There are restrooms all over the place but they have to potty along a trail and leave their paper and you-know-what uncovered YUCK!

The lake was crowded and hot, over 100.  We decided to take Tracker with us and try to teach him to dive off the house boat.  There were so many unsafe boaters we finally decided to take him to small cove and play with him there.







Hope everyone has a gooder day... waving hello


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Glad you had a good trip.

Kute Kitten is doing good this morning. Tired but, good. We haven't heard on the BIL yet today.


----------



## Thewife

Good evening everybody!

My moo moos are happy!
I gave them one of the hay fields!
Most of them disappeared into the tall grass I didn't cut! The rest went after the hay the balers didn't pick up!
Being on a peat bog with a whole heard of cows running buy is kinda cool! 1 big dog running by, can move the ground a little, a whole herd of cattle running by, is just like an earthquake!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning!

thewife, have the cows shown up yet? Or are they lost in the hay? 

You should have had a glass of milk with you. Then they could have made you a milk shake. 

Kute Kitten had a rough night but is doing fine right now. The meds are working. The Lymes rash is gone and the crazy symptoms are diminishing. Her headaches and nausea are being controlled by the meds her at home too! :bun

BIL had a good night and everything is looking good there. :bun


----------



## wynedot55

glad yout BIL  is doing better.hope miss kutes starts getting better real soon.i had a headache put me down yesterday for 6hrs.thinking the meds i take are causing it.so getting off the meds to see.for miss kutes you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

It's clean the house and get the birds organized day!
Hubby doesn't think the baler will fit through the front door, so I guess I will be vacuuming up all the hay that is spread through out my house!
I moved some babies out of their messy house the other day, hoping to move them to another place today! But, I had another duck show up with babies yesterday, one of them is just not right, so I put her in the pen I was going to them in. 


Kitty, I can see a few of the cows out my living room window! Now I gotta quit freaking out every time I see "cows in the hay field!"
Glad things are getting better for Kute Kitten and BIL.

Wynedot,  seems like a lot of meds cause more problems than they fix!


----------



## wynedot55

oh it fixed the prob im taking it for.just has a sideeffect of causing bad headaches.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You know they say that for every meds you take today you will end up with another meds tomorrow. 

I'm doomed!


----------



## wynedot55

i think of kutes an her bad headaches everytime  my headache flares up.going to the dr for them next week if they dont ease up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I ordered a refill on her headache meds this morning to be picked up tonight when we went up to see BIL. I had a feeling the insurance would bulk at it. Told the pharmacy that if they refused it to call me. No call. prescription wasn't filled. I've had a lot of trouble with the pharmacy lately and will be switching our meds to a different one. Now, instead of dealing with the insurance today, I have to do it in the morning and make a special run in for the meds. Dumby behind the counter, wanted to know if I would like to just pay for them myself. It's over $200 for that prescription! I will deal with the insurance in the morning and explain why another fill is needed so soon. If need be, I will call the doctor again too.


----------



## Thewife

Geese are in the front yard (let's hope they stay this time)
Babies are all running free in the ex goose pen!(let's hope the geese stay in their new pen)
Worn out Hubby is fed and probably going to start snoring in the chair any minute!
Pulled weeds, vacuumed house, cleaned kitchen,(kinda)!
Can I stop now!


Kitty, sorry you have to deal with more ####! Insurance Co.s sure can be a pain. I had one years ago that would deny everything, the first time it was submitted!


----------



## m.holloway

Yes, I'm still here. So sorry, Had alot on my mind and things to do. You guys were in my thoughts everyday. Hope everyone is fine. Haven't yet read back logs to see what everyone has been up to. Here nothing much new. The wedding went great. The dress came out great. I have to down load the pic's. I did look at the topic's , Do we still have a Look what I made place?The shop is still slow. Hubby still feel's under the weather. I'm worried about that. Soon my middle son will be leave the shop for a new job, needs the money to take care of his family. Younger got the new job. Start's it after he get's back from Hawaii. No problem with him huh!! I'm watching his four kids and his dog while they are there. I'm going crazy. And our daughter is in the Bahamas for their honymoon. New chicks are growing like weeds.Finish the coop so they have alittle more closed in look. Have pic's of that. Garden is dragging, but still making veggies. Rabbit like's new cage. And my Sara-lu and Reba are good. Still waiting for Bull. Maybe she changed her mind. Can't blame her. Maybe they are having problems too. So I don't push it.Cause she's doing it for feed him only when he does come. So, I did ask if she wanted me to pay them. I've heard of people paying for stud fee right??Finally, the kitty's are fine.And for me I'm ok. So this is the catch up. Day is break now. So I have to go feed the funny farm. I'll send the pic's after that. Really glad to be back!!!!!!!   Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Do we still have a Look what I made place?


Yes we still do.

Chores and milking done. DH off to work. We have the summer library program for the girls today and then of course are the phone calls I get to make.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

The baby guineas are coming down their ladder on the big maple, so I guess it's time to get up?
We might be hitting the 90s today! Can't decide if I want to spray weeds, pull weeds, cut weeds or curl up with the A/C and wait for fall!


----------



## Kute Kitten

It's only supposed to be in the 70's today with a chance of rain. I'd rather be in the 90's.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> It's only supposed to be in the 70's today with a chance of rain. I'd rather be in the 90's.


Not me! When it hits the 90's then the humidity is high. YUCK!! I like to breathe. Your problem is you want to go swimming at the lake.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yeah!


----------



## wynedot55

well miss kutes can swim in the 70s.kitty hope you get miss kutes meds straight with the ins co.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Meds are straight. They should be ready to pickup when I get back in. So far she hasn't needed them today. :bun

Signed up a new member today.  to the herd sassy!


----------



## m.holloway

well it's 94 here, mucking. The sun was out but getting cloudy. I quess were going to get another afternoon shower. Kiddys are playing in pool for now. They look like thier cool. after that it's quite time for awhile so I can get my mind back. Thank God it's salad night. Easy dinner and cool too!!!!


----------



## wynedot55

glad you have her meds straight.an so glad that she hasnt needed them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Me too! 

I was a good wife this afternoon. I hayed the cows and small heifers so, if DH wants we can go see his brother again tonight. He was pretty bummed last night that they would need feeding tonight.


----------



## wynedot55

i bet he will grin from ear to ear when he goes out an finds the hay bunks full.an he will be happy that yall can go see his bro again.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

kitty and kutes- hope all keeps going well with the migraines and BIL

Peacocks are almost ready to go in the barn-hopefully tonight. I found my turkey hen, sitting out in the ditch on a pile of eggs! I know atleast half are duds, but maybe I will get some replacements!!! I need to get to moving and go get the cow. I give up on folding laundry and now say that it is for emergency purposes--in the event of an emergency, it is much easier to grab it from a pile than to go around getting it out of dressers!!!

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i bet he will grin from ear to ear when he goes out an finds the hay bunks full.an he will be happy that yall can go see his bro again.


He decided not to go tonight. It's going to be an early night as we are tuckered out. All this running up there has been hard on us all.


----------



## Kute Kitten

DF also does not feel very well.


----------



## wynedot55

well yall rest tonite.i know how tired yall must be.


----------



## Thewife

Good evening everybody!

I didn't get much done today!
I did finally go through all the mail I've gotten since I started cutting hay a week ago today. 
I got a jury summons!
I will tell them I don't have a rig, they will tell me to take the bus!
I will tell them there is no bus out here, they won't be able to grasp the concept!
And around and around we will go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's next to impossible to get out of jury summons here. 

I've served. DH got the paperwork but, never had to serve-not fair!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It's next to impossible to get out of jury summons here.
> 
> I've served. DH got the paperwork but, never had to serve-not fair!


Between, no rig, panic attacks, and the farm, I have gotten out of it every time!(so far)
Hubby had to serve once! One of the other jurors was my ex's cousin! Small world?


----------



## wynedot55

i think ive been called to serve once.but i got out of it because i cant walk to good or climb stairs.plus i dont drive.


----------



## okiron

Oh wow sounds like I missed some scary stuff. How's Kitten feeling now?

We had to put our cat to sleep so don't mind me if I'm not really talkative. It's a little hard to cope with right now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten is doing well enough she went to work today.







 Sorry to hear about your kitty.


----------



## wynedot55

an whats miss peanut doing today.im on an equipment hunt again.looking for a skidsteer quickhitch for a frontend loader.this hunt will make me pull my hair out.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

LIghtning drove us off the barn roof last night, so it is still not ready? Maybe today???? Tom turkey came after me last night, so I went after him with a stick-ended up breaking my toe of all the ridiculous things! He left me alone today, so hopefully I won afterall????? Jury summons depend upon where you live- while in college, I was called, but as I am a therapist & my BIL is an officer, they wouldn't haave me. Here, none of that matters, because of the size of community-but so far so good. I have been called 3 times, my DH never (could be because his boss is a commissioner? makes you wonder )
Good luck wynedot on the search


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Didn't sleep good last night, so I may have slept in a little today! Now I feel like I was run over by a train!
The brush hog is on the tractor, so I'm gonna head out in a few and see if I can break another shear bolt!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Kitty, Good news that Miss Kute is feeling better!  Hope your BIL has a speedy recovery!

I received a Federal summons a while back... that would have made me come off the mountain for a 2 hour drive [not getting stuck behind a logging truck or RV] to get there.  I asked for excusal and I got off!!!!! 
Local court is not so easy - they don't give you any reason for excusal.  

Have a cool wave coming through - just 102 today...ugh!  We ordered a big wading pool for the dogs, and they called and said it was in. The little pool we have is not big enough for two dogs when one dog wants to hog it.  

Waving hello....


----------



## wynedot55

i found what i was looking for at a local tractor dealers after few ph calls.then told my buddy they wanted $750 for the quick hitch converter.an he said that was to high.so i threw the deal back in his lapp


----------



## Thewife

Yea, um, ahhhh....
Broke another shear bolt!
Guess I could clean house?
Move some birds?
Nap?


----------



## wynedot55

im thinking you want to napp.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

any excuse is a good enough excuse for a nap!!!!  Just tell your DH that the trauma of breaking another bolt drove you back to bed ( like a modern day swoon) th


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We did the grocery shopping today. Kute Kitten is still at work with DH and doing real good.

wynedot, good luck machinery hunting. I hate that job!

thewife, take a nap for me too. I really need one but, there isn't time. 

I need to go do chores so we can go see BIL tonight. He was suppose to be moved into a nursing home today for rehab but, his blood pressure has dropped several times and he is really confused so, he's still in the hospital.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty, I have been attempting to get emoticons downloaded so that I can use them with my facebook, etc... So far I am not having any luck, can you give me any suggestions?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty, I have been attempting to get emoticons downloaded so that I can use them with my facebook, etc... So far I am not having any luck, can you give me any suggestions?


Downloaded to where? And what kind of trouble are you having? Are you downloading them to your computer first and then to where ever? 

I'm running this evening but, I will try to help.


----------



## wynedot55

oh i found the right equipment just waiting on buddy to make his mind up what he wants todo.ive been on the ph a good bit trying to get prices an such.it looks like he will end having what he wants shipped in.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty, I have been attempting to get emoticons downloaded so that I can use them with my facebook, etc... So far I am not having any luck, can you give me any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Downloaded to where? And what kind of trouble are you having? Are you downloading them to your computer first and then to where ever?
> 
> I'm running this evening but, I will try to help.
Click to expand...

And have you checked out this thread? http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=97


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

sorry, I was running too! ( I typed this once and accidentally deleted it-grrr) I have done some web searches and from what I understand u can have a thing on your toolbar to select smilies from. YOur's are really cool, so I thought that u could tell me how to do it. So far when I try, I get the link for them, but not any smilies. I will check out your links tomorrow (when I am fully awake) :/
We got the roof on the barn   :bun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on the roof!

I have no idea on the tool bar deal.


----------



## m.holloway

hello again, Well I had a busy day yesterday. Before I knew it it was dinner time.  watching 4 kids at 50 is running me down . My mind and body is tried! I was going to get on when my freind from n.c called and it was 11 pm before we got off. And I just went to bed. Seems everyone is good today! No rain here,so I guess I'll get more washing done. Need to get the tomatoes done to. They get ripe over night. Sara-lu and reba have gotten qiute for now. So that helps. At least I can have some piece till the 4th and 12th it seems that's when they go into heat each month. they are about 1 week apart. the chicks are good I seprate the bunch again. And the rabbit she good to. Well hope everyone will have a good day. I'm going to checkout the rest of the posts.  Mare


----------



## wynedot55

its good that you know both heifers heat cycles.so when you get ready to AI them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good morning everyone,

Kute Kitten had another good night! She went off to work with DH again to help finish cleaning the mill and office. 

BIL was much improved last night! They seem to have his blood pressure under control as well as his confusion. His physical therapy was started yesterday as well. They will monitor him today and if he continues to do good then he will go to the nursing/rehab home this afternoon.

Today is catchup on laundry, bills, dishes, etc. day.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

It's cool and windy out there! 
I will be attempting to NOT break the other brush hog today!
We are hoping to head to Idaho, next weekend. 
Not sure what to do about all the critters yet, the boy might come with us.
I asked him the other day when he got home from getting a tooth pulled, he growled at me! I think I should wait to ask again when he's off the pain meds?


Kitty, when your done catchig up on your laundry, bills, dishes, etc. you are welcome to do mine!
Glad Kute Kitten is feeling better!


----------



## wynedot55

so glad that miss kutes is doing so much better.i know headaches are no fun since ive been having them everyday for 2wks.i quit taking a med i was on.an 4 days later the headaches are gone.so glad your BIL is doing better.sounds like you have alot to get done today.


----------



## wynedot55

tell the boy tobe glad he didnt have 9 teeth pulled at once.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, when your done catchig up on your laundry, bills, dishes, etc. you are welcome to do mine!


  I'm a couple weeks behind on mine! By the time I get caught up, it will be time to start all over again.  They are all jobs that I hate to do too!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, when your done catchig up on your laundry, bills, dishes, etc. you are welcome to do mine!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a couple weeks behind on mine! By the time I get caught up, it will be time to start all over again.  They are all jobs that I hate to do too!
Click to expand...

Here, here!!!!

My cousin posted on FB that he had almost been hit by lightning and had put out the subsequent grass fire by himself and then asked what did u do today. So I told him!!!! I have kids, trust me I won!!! 

I'm off to clean up more flood damage!

cowgirl


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! So glad it's cooler here today...I'm really getting tired of the heat. It's supposed to be 90 degrees in Seattle this weekend, which means probably 95-100 for us country folk. 

I can't believe how big the chicks are getting! I adopted out three pullets and two roosters to a friend's 10-year old daughter who lost some of her chickens to dogs, and I swear the remaining 14 chicks have grown another couple inches in just days! I hung a cabbage for them the other afternoon, checked on it yesterday, and the whole thing was gone...not even the stalk remained. These kids are better eaters than their parents were!

Well, time to go eat some breakfast so I can get back out in the pasture for another a.m. pre-show training session with the calves. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Pete and Repeat were playing football out front last night and accidentally tossed the football into Darcy's (milkcow) pen. Unbeknownst to DH and I, Repeat went in to get it. Now, our pen is surrounded by hog panels, which has relatively small openings. To give you an idea, te chickens can get through, the turkeys can't squeeze through if their life depended on it. Repeat got stuck in the hog panel!!! It was so hilarious, him stuck at the hips!!!  He did not much appreciate his parents laughing at him in his distress, (esp. when I took pictures!!) but was trying not to laugh and be mad at the same time saying "it's not funny" !!! LOL


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Pete and Repeat were playing football out front last night and accidentally tossed the football into Darcy's (milkcow) pen. Unbeknownst to DH and I, Repeat went in to get it. Now, our pen is surrounded by hog panels, which has relatively small openings. To give you an idea, te chickens can get through, the turkeys can't squeeze through if their life depended on it. Repeat got stuck in the hog panel!!! It was so hilarious, him stuck at the hips!!!  He did not much appreciate his parents laughing at him in his distress, (esp. when I took pictures!!) but was trying not to laugh and be mad at the same time saying "it's not funny" !!! LOL


 Someday he will be laughing right along and not trying to mask it with being mad.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> I can't believe how big the chicks are getting! I adopted out three pullets and two roosters to a friend's 10-year old daughter who lost some of her chickens to dogs, and I swear the remaining 14 chicks have grown another couple inches in just days! I hung a cabbage for them the other afternoon, checked on it yesterday, and the whole thing was gone...not even the stalk remained. These kids are better eaters than their parents were!
> 
> Well, time to go eat some breakfast so I can get back out in the pasture for another a.m. pre-show training session with the calves. Have a great day, everyone!


They sure do grow fast. The one thing about my cornish chicks is they make the ones that I hatched about the same time, look small so, they seem to be little longer. I know it's just an illusion but................

How's the training going?


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good morning BYH!

Good news about Miss Kutes and BIL!  Wynedot, hope you get some relief from your migrains....  HSC Waiting to see the picture of Repeat stuck at the hips! 

Hot again today [105], dragged myself out early to give one horse a come to Jesus meetin on ground manners at feeding time.  Got back to the house hot, tired and sweaty and I still need to spray for piss ants around the outside of the house.   Haven't had a problem with them for 5 years and now they're making up for lost time.   

Hope everyone has a gooder day...waving hello


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow, don't forget to drink plenty of water.

It must be a good day to catch mice. I've seen several of the cats carrying one--I doubt it's the same one either.


----------



## wynedot55

no more headaches for me finally.an i hope they dont come back.


----------



## m.holloway

good for you!!!!!!! maybe there over


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no more headaches for me finally.an i hope they dont come back.


I'm glad going off the meds worked! Now, to find a replacement.


----------



## wynedot55

i hope now all thats left is go see the dr sometime next week.an tell him im not taking those meds no more.


----------



## amysflock

Right at the moment I am feeling like a moron for signing up for the fairs. I currently have little hope the calves will be ready, especially after what just happened with T-Bone. I had him tied to an apple tree with his rope halter, got the new show halter on over top after a few tries (he doesn't like the look or the sound it makes). Then, for no clear reason, after a few minutes he completely flipped out and lept THROUGH the apple tree from a standing position and got himself all tangled tightly by the rope halter. I couldn't get my knot undone and was panicked he would strangle or pass out, and was fumbling around crying and yanking on the dang thing. I finally jumped up and down on a large (3"+) branch he'd gotten his front leg on the wrong side of and broke it. 

I'm in right now cooling off (it's raining but I am sweating like pig), calming down. He is trying to stay away from me now. Great. Seven GIANT steps backward. And Annabel is still tied to the post in the yard. I guess I'll go see if I can work with her.

I think I need help with this.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i hope now all thats left is go see the dr sometime next week.an tell him im not taking those meds no more.


I see. There are just some meds I won't take either. They are very nasty to me.


----------



## wynedot55

the bad thing is i disslike meds immensely.an i dont even like taking BP meds.so i guess ill haveb to bow up at the dr.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hate meds too but, I have 5 that I'm taking and they are ones that I can't go without if I want to function.


BIL had a rough night. He was back to being confused and will be staying in the hospital until at least Monday.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Right at the moment I am feeling like a moron for signing up for the fairs. I currently have little hope the calves will be ready, especially after what just happened with T-Bone. I had him tied to an apple tree with his rope halter, got the new show halter on over top after a few tries (he doesn't like the look or the sound it makes). Then, for no clear reason, after a few minutes he completely flipped out and lept THROUGH the apple tree from a standing position and got himself all tangled tightly by the rope halter. I couldn't get my knot undone and was panicked he would strangle or pass out, and was fumbling around crying and yanking on the dang thing. I finally jumped up and down on a large (3"+) branch he'd gotten his front leg on the wrong side of and broke it.
> 
> I'm in right now cooling off (it's raining but I am sweating like pig), calming down. He is trying to stay away from me now. Great. Seven GIANT steps backward. And Annabel is still tied to the post in the yard. I guess I'll go see if I can work with her.
> 
> I think I need help with this.


Wow Amy!
I'm still in my pjs and you already had a mini rodeo!

Don't let one little incident stop you, you'll do fine!

If I knew anything about leash training mooing puppies I'd come give you a hand.(or if the boy didn't just drive off with my rig)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock, I missed your post, sorry.

It takes time for them to get used to the show halter. If the noise is scaring him, try just wiggling it around him to get used to it. Then once he's okay with the noise, work on putting it on him.

Are you tying a reg. knot? Do you know how to tie the one where you can just pull the end of the rope and it unties? (Sorry, I don't know the names of the knots.) That is what I would recommend using.


----------



## m.holloway

for sure, I use to wiggle the chain halter around them when they where feeding. I also used the plain halter in training to start with. once I was albe to get that halter on and off with not to much trouble I went to the chain one. I know how you felt about that crazy out break. Saralu did that on us throwing her self on the ground. I thought she was going to kill herself. But I hung in there. And even though I did well last year. It's a whole new year again for me. Sarslu isn't to bad. When she feeds I put the halter on her. Reba I have to put her in the coral and put the neck rope on first.Then the halter. Each has there different ways.


----------



## Thewife

I don't think I broke the brush hog?
It quit cutting as good as it was?  
I'm hoping the slip clutch is just doing it job, just not when it should???(please tell me there is at least a slim chance I am right)

I did hit a BIG rock, but that was after it started messing up!

The only calf I ever tried to halter break would flop herself on the ground at just the slightest pressure! I gave up, she was so spoiled that last thing I needed was a way to keep her closer to me!


----------



## m.holloway

well, It friday. Run around day. It's still dark here so I don't know yet what is waiting for me on my funny farm. But I have alot of outside things to get done. Yesterday I was under weather so I didn't do much. Today I have to go to the bank, pay truckpayment, get some more feed,pick up some more food, drop of stuff at flea market for Saturday, And hope the Bills (hubby) Uncle hasn't passed away yet. He's in the hosp. and everyone thinks he's not coming home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mare. It's hard loosing family. 

My RLS has been acting up and this morning my heads been funny. I was worried about Kute Kitten but, she seemed fine. Until about 15 minutes ago. I'm waiting for her stomach to set a bit and then I will give her the Imitrix.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Talked to SIL, BIL is doing good this morning and unless something happens during dialysis, he will be going out to the home today instead of waiting for Monday. It's getting hard to keep up with things!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all im moving slow so far.dont have much todo except for my work.kitty so glad your BIL  is doing better.its hard running a dairy when family are sick been there done that.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

The barn is finished !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     :bun      ( I am sooooooo happy). All my birds are in, peacocks aren't quite sure what to make of it, but they'll adjust. All that is left are some minor things. Darcy and ****-it-all stayed in it last night. I have a barn, I have a barn, I have a barn!!!!!

Biopsy is today-I am told it's supposed to be extremely painful. No pressure right??

I hope everyone gets to feeling better.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Hubby got home real late last night, so he didn't get a chance to look at the brush hog. Which is fine I guess, since the tractor is out of fuel and the boy got called into work!
Maybe I will work on my pathetic excuse of a garden today?

I did get 4 little tomatoes a couple of days ago! 
Hubby was thrilled!
Red dog was mad because I would not give them to her!


----------



## wynedot55

well you can enjoy a nice slow day.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good afternoon!  

Been at it early today and now its time for me to come in check out the happings at BYH's.. and then a nap!

HSC - I think we need to see pictures of the new barn!!!  Some biopsies aren't too bad...hope you get through yours without much difficulty or pain.  My last one was with a CT scanner, it was a long process and did hurt...but they had my newest most bestest friend waiting for me afterwards...morphine.  Then I didn't care lol  

Thewife, I've always wondered how is it that rocks suddenly appear in places that you have mowed before.  I swear they have legs or aliens are playing tricks....

Sending well wishes to those that need them....

The sofa calls, waving hello


----------



## m.holloway

Well it look like a slow afternoon for everyone. Sounds like it's on the up side for now for everyone out there. Hope the bio goes well for you home steadgirl.  Hubby uncle is still having test done, so we don't have anything to know yet. But they did put him in quatine for now. His is so low in his health, any germ might make him really go down. That's scary. otherwise the chores are done for me today. Feeding the funny farm will close out the day!!!!!!  Farmerkitty, hows is your group doing???? Sounds like it getting better. I'll keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers. A little Hope and Faith is just around the corner too!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl, I hope everything goes good today and pray that the results are negative. 

Our camp is tired. I still have my migraine. Kute Kitten's is gone but, she napping. I haven't heard anymore on BIL since this morning.


----------



## m.holloway

Sorry to hear that. framer kitty. Why don't you try to nap too! Maybe the headache will go away.


----------



## m.holloway

Well, Hope everyone has a good late afternoon. I'm going to start feeding the funny farm. and close out that part of the day. Don't know what I'll make for dinner yet. So I'll try to catch you guys this evening.. If not everyone have a good evening!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. framer kitty. Why don't you try to nap too! Maybe the headache will go away.


I had caught a nap and woke to find her a sleep.  I let her sleep and went out to do chores alone. 

Had a call from one of the SILs and she had just missed her brother at the hospital. He has been moved to the nursing home. Hopefully, everything goes good and he can go home before long.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Biopsy done-VERY painful, took a 4mm disc out of my face!! Yeeouch!!! I feel better now, but like Bronco, the couch is calling ( I have an excuse today :/ ). They have me on a heart monitor for 2 weeks. Biopsy results and sticthes (from biopsy) out next week. 
It sounds like everyone out there is on rollercoasters!!! Wishing you all well-this too shall pass.

Bronco, I will post pics of the barn, birds and Repeat stuck as soon as I figure out how. My DH is pretty good with that type of stuff.

nap time- 
cowgirl


----------



## wynedot55

i just got in from keeping an eye on the nephew as he was shredding with the baby shredder an big tractor.he got a small pasture shredded.an even moved the big chisel plow.as well getting the blade an big shredder moved.i hope i dont have to go back out.hey kitty hows peanut doing.i havent heard about her since miss kutes has been sick.an everything going on with your BILs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Peanut is her usual self and being a good little trouper through everything. She did say she had a strange dream last night and described it. It sounded like a migraine dream to me. I have suspected for the last few years that she suffers them too.

DH isn't feeling good tonight so Peanut will be kept busy "doctoring" her dad. He doesn't want us to wake him up tonight. We woke him the other night because he was having one of his spells. I told him we won't wake him tonight. I will just call for the ambulance instead. He won't be in any shape to refuse treatment if he has another spell so it will be a good time to get him seen. Not that I really need this right now but, if that's what it takes.


----------



## wynedot55

glad to hear that she is being good.hate to hear that she might have migrains as well.well she will have fun watching over DF.but if he isnt feeling well he needs to go the dr.us men have the tough guy image that we have to hold up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> glad to hear that she is being good.hate to hear that she might have migrains as well.well she will have fun watching over DF.but if he isnt feeling well he needs to go the dr.us men have the tough guy image that we have to hold up.


He won't go willingly for this. We've been around on it many times. But, tonight he was home for half an hour before I got done in the barn and when I came in the house he was no where to be seen. I found him out in his truck.


----------



## wynedot55

well all you can do is keep an eye on him.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wow, kitty, I hope everything goes well. If  you are all not well, is there any chance of it being related (or atleast your individual stuff exacerbated by the same thing). I'm thinking like asbestos or radon or something like that? You could always take a hotshot to your DH, get him "prodded" in the right direction. 

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> wow, kitty, I hope everything goes well. If  you are all not well, is there any chance of it being related (or atleast your individual stuff exacerbated by the same thing). I'm thinking like asbestos or radon or something like that? You could always take a hotshot to your DH, get him "prodded" in the right direction.
> 
> cowgirl


 --I love the visual.

My migraines are caused by the weather and it seems that Kute Kittens are too. I have also noticed a correlation with Peanuts headaches and the weather too. 

As for DH, this is an old problem that he won't go in for as well as what appears to be a common cold. His colds tend to be nasty. He just ignores them until they knock him down. Never does seem to learn.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> As for DH, this is an old problem that he won't go in for as well as what appears to be a common cold. His colds tend to be nasty. He just ignores them until they knock him down. Never does seem to learn.


yep, definitely a candidate for hot shot therapy!!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for DH, this is an old problem that he won't go in for as well as what appears to be a common cold. His colds tend to be nasty. He just ignores them until they knock him down. Never does seem to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> yep, definitely a candidate for hot shot therapy!!!!
Click to expand...

 I think the one with the long reach would be the better choice over the hand held one, don't you?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

We could start a "shock swap"-  
cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Headaches are gone. DH slept the night and right through milking and chores-I got those alone. He's a sleep again. Hopefully, all the sleep will help his body deal with being sick. Stubborn man!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody

I think we are taking today off. (as much as we can)
Hubby needs it and I sure won't complain if we do!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Ironic, we were just thinking the same here-need a day to just be!! It's awfully dang hard to sleep with moniors hooked up to you. Might go see some old fashioned horse races, chariot races, etc... we'll see

cowgirl


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good Morning BYH!  

Sending prayers to everyone that needs them and hugs to anyone that wants one!
Maybe a purdy flower to start the day?  Chinese Purple Houses are these.  Pop up all over the property in spring.

waving hello....


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

those are pretty, thanks for bringing us flowers!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pretty flowers! Thank you.

Took a nap this morning and then unloaded another load of that hay DH bought.  Darn stuff sets of my asthma. One more load to go.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Thanks for the beautiful flowers ...Have a great day !


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They just left after the other load of hay.  Oh well, get it done and over with. I just have a thing about breathing. Strange, I know but, I like being able to do it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Load is unloaded. We were wondering why they had piled it in a kicker wagon when they have a kicker or thrower baler. The bales were so heavy that if they were to have let them kick out normally they would have broke open on impact!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wow-the day went goofy! planned on taking it slow, doing some stuff, getting a load of hay, etc... A friend called who is high risk pregnancy and so spent several hours in the ER with her. She's fine which is wonderful and got to see their baby for the first time. But man, it's a good thing I have already given up on planning a day 'cause wowser!

Hope you are breathing soon Kitty


----------



## Thewife

Hubby and I actually took a day off!
We sat on our ####s in front of the A/C and watched almost a whole season of Primeval and a few episodes of Eureka!
I think we needed it!(and he earned it)
I know the dogs weren't to thrilled with our day, so we are going to take them for a swim when I cools down a little more!

homesteadingcowgirl,  Wow, *THAT* is a day!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cowgirl, it sounds like a scary day. Especially, for your friend. I'm glad everything went well and hope the rest of her pregnancy is uneventful and they have a happy, healthy baby! 

Oh yeah, I'm breathing normal again.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I will not spend any more time in the hospital/doc's office ('til Tuesday that is)!!!  I refuse! Besides if I am there any more either for myself or someone else, they will start charging me rent!!! ( I bet Kitty feels the same and Wynedot feel the same). My friend has lost 7 (that's astounding to me) so we are really praying hard for this one. The visit turned out to be positive, because she was able to actually see the baby for the first time and know that it is okay.
Amy, how are the little ones?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Oh, they have been charging us. The place has become home number 2. At least everyone is out now!  That it stays that way.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning,

So sorry to hear of everyone's health troubles. And yes, thank you for the gorgeous flower photo, Bronco Hollow...it made my morning.

Well, I'm now down to 12 chicks. I had so hoped my EE would pull through overnight, but she didn't. DH is supposed to help me give our cattle their booster shots this morning but I have a feeling that won't happen, what with a guy coming to pick up another cord of firewood, our need to string a low hotwire to keep Bridgit out of the garden, and the new, small outdoor chicken pen we need to put together for my picked on babies. 

The vet told me not to give the booster (Triangle 9) if it's more than 85 degrees outside. Does that mean "it won't _get_ more than 85 degrees out" or "it isn't _currently_ over 85 degrees out? I'm hoping it's the former, which would mean I could get his help in the evening instead. In addition to the Triangle 9 we're going to pull the mats off Bridgit's underside (she's kicking horribly if we go anywhere near her flank), give the calves their intranasal respiratory vaccine for the shows, and treat everyone with fly stuff to give them some relief. Fun times, but thank heavens we still have the V squeeze set up!!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good Morning BYH!







Been so hot, how about some Snow Flowers to start your day????

We are slowly working on the outside of our home getting ready to paint.  Took some of the siding and trim off the fireplace yesterday, behind it was just full of acorns lol.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow,  that's a strange place to keep acorns! 

We took the girls to Henry Vilas Zoo in Madison today. It's a great zoo and free too. I took plenty of pics and will start a thread either tonight or tomorrow. The only bad part is the 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Thewife

Good evening everybody!

Hubby and I had to run some errands this morning. It got waaay to hot in the concrete city, so we came home, curled up with the A/C and took a nap!
Now we are trying to talk each other into going outside to get done what needs done! 
I figure since I don't know how to put a do-hicky in the truck, and he CAN feed the critters, he should go out there?


----------



## wynedot55

stumbles back in.im hoping for a slow easy day but who knows.we may have 1 or 2 things todo.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> stumbles back in.im hoping for a slow easy day but who knows.we may have 1 or 2 things todo.


Be careful stumbling.

I posted the pics from yesterday in their own threads (2). 

Not sure what's up today. I know I will need more leg up time today after all the walking on concrete yesterday.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Shaping up to be a great day: Woke up rested (shocker), cow gave more milk, making granola, cheese, oatmeal mix, rained last night, some housekeeping already done, the dog even caught a rabbit.


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stumbles back in.im hoping for a slow easy day but who knows.we may have 1 or 2 things todo.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful stumbling.
> 
> I posted the pics from yesterday in their own threads (2).
> 
> Not sure what's up today. I know I will need more leg up time today after all the walking on concrete yesterday.
Click to expand...

i saw 1 of your threads.but i havent found the other 1 yet.i know now im to old tobe around kids all day now.been around them for 2 weekends.put your feet up an relax today kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stumbles back in.im hoping for a slow easy day but who knows.we may have 1 or 2 things todo.
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful stumbling.
> 
> I posted the pics from yesterday in their own threads (2).
> 
> Not sure what's up today. I know I will need more leg up time today after all the walking on concrete yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i saw 1 of your threads.but i havent found the other 1 yet.i know now im to old tobe around kids all day now.been around them for 2 weekends.put your feet up an relax today kitty.
Click to expand...

The other one is on honey bees.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1700


----------



## m.holloway

well I'm just now getting to this place. I've been between, feeding the funny farm, picking up house, getting sippy's cups, got to go pee grandma, can I eat breaskfast, can I go play, Diaper change, want a apple now. And it all started at 6:00am, with turning coffe on Love the grnadkids, but week 3 is really being to seem dragging. Sunday Please come soon!!!!! LOL. Well from what I read, Sorry to hear that some of us had bad news,   while others had good news.  my weekend went ok. Busy but, not to bad. Hubby's uncle still in hosp. Had a bad day yesterday talking about ending it. He's in alot of pain.  Aunt Fran was very upset. We all know that he'll not come, But we praying for him to have peace. He's alone and that alone must be scary. He's in quanite so no family can go see him. And since they have him heavy medicated, Talking on the phone is sometime just sad.  Well I better go. just wanted to check in, See how everyone was doing. I quess I better go find something to do. Since everything has to be done. LOL  Everyone take care. Talk at  ya later


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> well I'm just now getting to this place. I've been between, feeding the funny farm, picking up house, getting sippy's cups, got to go pee grandma, can I eat breaskfast, can I go play, Diaper change, want a apple now. And it all started at 6:00am, with turning coffe on Love the grnadkids, but week 3 is really being to seem dragging. Sunday Please come soon!!!!! LOL. Well from what I read, Sorry to hear that some of us had bad news,   while others had good news.  my weekend went ok. Busy but, not to bad. Hubby's uncle still in hosp. Had a bad day yesterday talking about ending it. He's in alot of pain.  Aunt Fran was very upset. We all know that he'll not come, But we praying for him to have peace. He's alone and that alone must be scary. He's in quanite so no family can go see him. And since they have him heavy medicated, Talking on the phone is sometime just sad.  Well I better go. just wanted to check in, See how everyone was doing. I quess I better go find something to do. Since everything has to be done. LOL  Everyone take care. Talk at  ya later


LOL Just think, it won't be long and you will be missing having them around all the time. It's human nature. 

Sorry to hear your DH's uncle is still in the hospital and not doing well. 

Meds can make talking to someone difficult, whether it's on the phone or in person. BIL has said some strange stuff with his meds. Scary at the time but, we can look back and laugh at it now. Hang in there.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

We are supposed to be hitting the upper 90s this week, waaaay too hot for me. I already turned on the A/C this morning and the thought of going out in the field to try out the brush hog does not really sound like much fun to me!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

m.holloway said:
			
		

> Hubby's uncle still in hosp. Had a bad day yesterday talking about ending it. He's in alot of pain.  Aunt Fran was very upset. We all know that he'll not come, But we praying for him to have peace. He's alone and that alone must be scary. He's in quanite so no family can go see him. And since they have him heavy medicated, Talking on the phone is sometime just sad.  Well I better go. just wanted to check in, See how everyone was doing. I quess I better go find something to do. Since everything has to be done. LOL  Everyone take care. Talk at  ya later


----------



## big brown horse

YOU have air conditioning?  I'm so jealous!!  When we moved here I was told that we wouldn't need it because your summers are mild.  Well, 90 degrees is not mild.  I was also told that it was cloudy most of the time too.  Yeah right! I have a better tan than I did when I lived in Houston!  I am so tired of these bright sunny days, no rain and the heat!

On a more positive note, my tomatoes are quite happy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Here's our forcast for this week! No air conditioning needed!







The only thing missing is RAIN! We really need some bad!


----------



## Thewife

big brown horse said:
			
		

> YOU have air conditioning?  I'm so jealous!!  When we moved here I was told that we wouldn't need it because your summers are mild.  Well, 90 degrees is not mild.  I was also told that it was cloudy most of the time too.  Yeah right! I have a better tan than I did when I lived in Houston!  I am so tired of these bright sunny days, no rain and the heat!
> 
> On a more positive note, my tomatoes are quite happy.


Shhh BBH!
We need to keep our bright sunny days a secret! Do you want more people moving up here? We can report, the 90's(way too hot) and the rain!

Our house gets hot even in winter *IF* (big if here, since all it does is rain, right?) the sun comes out. When Hubby worked nights, sleeping during the day was impossible, so he bought the A/C! Now he's out in the heat and I get to enjoy the A/C, without tip toeing around trying not to wake him!

As for positive notes and the heat! I have been brush hogging swamp rush. If I cut it real low, this heat kills it! 

Kitty, how do I make the raspberry smiley?


----------



## big brown horse

Thewife said:
			
		

> big brown horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU have air conditioning?  I'm so jealous!!  When we moved here I was told that we wouldn't need it because your summers are mild.  Well, 90 degrees is not mild.  I was also told that it was cloudy most of the time too.  Yeah right! I have a better tan than I did when I lived in Houston!  I am so tired of these bright sunny days, no rain and the heat!
> 
> On a more positive note, my tomatoes are quite happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh BBH!
> We need to keep our bright sunny days a secret! Do you want more people moving up here? We can report, the 90's(way too hot) and the rain!
> 
> Our house gets hot even in winter *IF* (big if here, since all it does is rain, right?) the sun comes out. When Hubby worked nights, sleeping during the day was impossible, so he bought the A/C! Now he's out in the heat and I get to enjoy the A/C, without tip toeing around trying not to wake him!
> 
> As for positive notes and the heat! I have been brush hogging swamp rush. If I cut it real low, this heat kills it!
> 
> Kitty, how do I make the raspberry smiley?
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, sorry... Hey everyone it is soo gloomy and nasty here in WA state, you will be depressed in no time if you move here.  We have telephones on all of our big bridges in case you feel like jumping (and you will b/c it is so depressing here) you can call the suicide hotline.  (I was really told that by a friend from TX when I was deciding to move here.)


Enjoy your A/C!!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good Morning BYH!   Another hot day for us... calling for over 100 today.  Been up and at it trying to get outside choirs done and the house power washed before the heat of the day.    Can't afford to run the AC, but the swamp cooler is doing a mighty fine job!

Hope everyone has a gooder day, waving hello


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, how do I make the raspberry smiley?


You mean this one,  ?    

It's in the cache of similes but, you can type *:* and then *tongue*.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Here's our forcast for this week! No air conditioning needed!
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/extended7-27-09.jpg
> 
> The only thing missing is RAIN! We really need some bad!


    

Thank you Kitty!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's our forcast for this week! No air conditioning needed!
> 
> http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/Cows/extended7-27-09.jpg
> 
> The only thing missing is RAIN! We really need some bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kitty!
Click to expand...


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I want air conditioning!! At this point, we all just sleep during the heat of the day! Thanks Bronco, for the picture. I am getting alot done today and even managed to dye Repeat's load of laundry orange!!!!!!!!!   ud.  I'm still not sure how. I'll have cheese curds in an hour, yum,yum!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> I want air conditioning!! At this point, we all just sleep during the heat of the day! Thanks Bronco, for the picture. I am getting alot done today and even managed to dye Repeat's load of laundry orange!!!!!!!!!   ud.  I'm still not sure how. I'll have cheese curds in an hour, yum,yum!!!


We're you planning on putting orange coloring in the cheese curds and put it in the laundry instead?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I was laughing so hard at that, my boys came to see what was going on!!!


----------



## Thewife

Ok, gonna try again! My computer keeps freezing up on me!

I went out and tried the brush hog. It does OK on the thinner stuff but won't cut the thick stuff unless I am in turtle 1, using the clutch to slow down even more and move the thing up and down? 
It's way too hot for that BS!


That's much better BBH! 
You mean there is another reason for them phones on the bridges? 

Bronco Hollow, we can't really afford to run the A/C either, but I figure if I cut wood to heat in the winter, I can use power to cool in the summer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I got wet doing chores! There is this funny wet stuff falling from the sky!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I got wet doing chores! There is this funny wet stuff falling from the sky!


here too!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I got a baby! I got a baby! I got a baby! I just found an EE chick underneath my two broodies! She (please, please) is in the bator getting all warm and fluffy and figuring out those legs. I have two more eggs in the bator (one a mutt of mine and one an. EE) Please let the EE hatch   I only removed her because the rest of the eggs aren't due to hatch for another week, and if I left them, my broodies wouldn't keep setting.
I got a baby!!!!!!!!!!!  :bun   (I really wish I knew how to get the pictures off my phone to post on here)

p.s. IT IS still raining!!! (had to go find runaway dog in the rain!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> I got a baby! I got a baby! I got a baby! I just found an EE chick underneath my two broodies! She (please, please) is in the bator getting all warm and fluffy and figuring out those legs. I have two more eggs in the bator (one a mutt of mine and one an. EE) Please let the EE hatch   I only removed her because the rest of the eggs aren't due to hatch for another week, and if I left them, my broodies wouldn't keep setting.
> I got a baby!!!!!!!!!!!  :bun   (I really wish I knew how to get the pictures off my phone to post on here)
> 
> p.s. IT IS still raining!!! (had to go find runaway dog in the rain!)


Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for pics off a cell phone, there are two different types and two different ways, as far as I know anyway.

1. Your phone has a memory card that you can remove and then read with a card reader.

2. Email the pics to yourself and then go from there.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

My DH got them off the phone and into the computer, now we are working on the rest


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

here she is, so tiny...


----------



## wynedot55

that wet stuff has been falling here since last nite.an they say we are supposed to have 4 more days of it.


----------



## wynedot55

awwwwww that chickie is so cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She is adorable! You do realize you could put her in a brooder instead of the incubator?


----------



## amysflock

Congrats on the sweet baby chick, homesteadingcowgirl!! Yay, you!

It is SO hot here...ungodly for Western WA. Actually, thewife, is this heat normal for us? I've only lived down here for a year...and I'm not digging this at all. My outside thermometer said 99 degrees two hours ago, which means it's even hotter out right now. Wah!!! The good part, though, is our garden is taking off. We've had fresh broccoli, chard and zucchini with dinner the last three nights. YUM!

I went out and covered part of the chicken run with sheets for some shade (not sure if it's helping at all), and covered the window in the coop (it's on the west side) with cardboard and an empty plastic shavings bag to try and give the chicks some relief. I also cut open the wire fence "wall" between our two adjoining runs so the babies can have more room and more shade (and more to do). So far I haven't seen any more blood, but yesterday evening I did witness the white ones bullying the black ones. I think I'll separate out the white chicks and put the four from the garage back in with their fellows tomorrow. I'm hoping I'll be able to see who's beating up whom among the three white ones that way.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Bronco, Here is a pick of Repeat stuck in the hog panel (since I have the pic thing figured out-now if only I could figure out how to do more than one at a time.    (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, I know I could put her in a brooder, but she is brand new and since I have to have the  bator powered up anyway, OI just as well save the electricity-I'll move her tomorrow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've seen a little girl try that. She didn't need help out but, I don't recall her trying it again. 

To post more than one in a post, just put in the one, hit enter, put in another, hit enter, put in another one, etc. If you want a space in between them then hit enter twice.

Example,





 Enter





Enter
Enter


----------



## wynedot55

now thats a good pic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's so peaceful here tonight. The girls are off to Vacation Bible School (my folks took them due to time issues) and DH went off to see his brother.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I've seen a little girl try that. She didn't need help out but, I don't recall her trying it again.
> 
> To post more than one in a post, just put in the one, hit enter, put in another, hit enter, put in another one, etc. If you want a space in between them then hit enter twice.
> 
> Example,
> This would be one pic. Enter
> Another pic.Enter
> Enter
> And one more with the added space.


I am using the BYH upload spot, and am not sure yet how to go to "my uploads" to retrieve another picture w/o losing my started message-DH is over helping a neighbor at the moment, so hopefully he can get it straightened out???? I'll keep trying, so bear with me-once I start w/ pics, I might not stop


----------



## wynedot55

im trying to get over VBS.esp since i worked in the kitchen.im just glad we dont have it for 5 days anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a little girl try that. She didn't need help out but, I don't recall her trying it again.
> 
> To post more than one in a post, just put in the one, hit enter, put in another, hit enter, put in another one, etc. If you want a space in between them then hit enter twice.
> 
> Example,
> This would be one pic. Enter
> Another pic.Enter
> Enter
> And one more with the added space.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the BYH upload spot, and am not sure yet how to go to "my uploads" to retrieve another picture w/o losing my started message-DH is over helping a neighbor at the moment, so hopefully he can get it straightened out???? I'll keep trying, so bear with me-once I start w/ pics, I might not stop
Click to expand...

Open a new tab and use that one to view uploads. You will be limited with the pics you can store there so if you might not stop, you will need to use a photo hosting site, like Photobucket.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> im trying to get over VBS.esp since i worked in the kitchen.im just glad we dont have it for 5 days anymore.


No kitchen needed for this one.  It's for 2 1/2 hours in the evening for 4 days. Peanut was really excited. I just hope she didn't go all shy once she got there.  Kute Kitten was torn. She wanted to go see her uncle so bad but, wanted to go to VBS. We told her to go to VBS and she will see him later this week.


----------



## wynedot55

maybe she jumped right in an started having fun.an your right miss kutes will get to see her uncle later.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Here are the eggs I have under the broodies now. I have 11 that are due to hatch a week from tomorrow. Please, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




here is the barn (smaller, but it qualifies  )




I'll take the rest of them over to the pictures thread and go crazy! 
the funny thing about Repeat is that he has NO hips, he can't even keep his pants up with a belt cinched tight, I still wonder how he got hung up in the panel!!  
Kitty, I hope the DD's have a great time!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

well, that is the barn in progress- I have it designed so all of the critters can live in it- a loft, a seclusion area for broodies, etc...,a tack room, a pen for the calf, etc... I am used to barns 14 x that size, but hey, we're homesteading (    )


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> well, that is the barn in progress- I have it designed so all of the critters can live in it- a loft, a seclusion area for broodies, etc...,a tack room, a pen for the calf, etc... I am used to barns 14 x that size, but hey, we're homesteading (    )


Wow! Sounds like you are putting a lot into that barn! I had to take a second look as I didn't think it was that big. Good thing the truck is in there to compare to.

You can always add on later as time and money allow, if you want it bigger.


----------



## Thewife

Good night folks!

It's almost 9:30 and it's still waaaaay to hot out!
Took the dogs for swim and moved the herd to another pasture! Just that little walk was too much!

Amysflock, I can remember a few of these little heat waves! 
It's enough to tell tell me this weekends trip to Idaho is gonna be he##!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

hey thewife!

i keep joking with my seattle friends that i took the cool weather with me.....and you guys got ohio's hot summer! we've been having sparkling summer days instead of insane heat and humidity!

good luck keeping cool!


----------



## wynedot55

its been pretty cool here for the last 2wks.since its been cloudy an rainy the temps has been in the low 90s.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We have library today. It's the last program for the summer.


----------



## amysflock

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> hey thewife!
> 
> i keep joking with my seattle friends that i took the cool weather with me.....and you guys got ohio's hot summer! we've been having sparkling summer days instead of insane heat and humidity!
> 
> good luck keeping cool!


Ahhh...so YOU'RE to blame, huh? Do you want to come back and give us back our weather (please)? It's supposed to be hotter today than yesterday and yesterday was awful...but this morning on the news they said they're expecting a record 101 degrees tomorrow at the SeaTac Airport (where all W. WA records are measured from), which means it will be several degrees higher than that down here by thewife and me. Kill me now. Please.

Today after my air-conditioned dentist appointment I get to go out and help another Highland breeder with her vet visit (she plied me with A/C and ice cream...smart woman!). She has 8 animals who will get their shots, plus two tatooed (a youngster and a yearling), bull rings in the yearling and a 3-year old bull (with Novocaine for pain relief, this oughta be interesting). She'll be bringing the yearling bull and a cow/calf pair to the fair but will need help with the latter, so I'm going to get to know her cow and practice leading her a bit. We're in the last seven days before the cattle have to be in the Beef Barn!!!


----------



## wynedot55

im miss kutes an peanut are looking farward to it.how did miss peanut like VBS last nite.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

I really dislike this thing when u type a whole term paper and then it gets deleted.
 I really love my dog and generally he is soooo smart. However... this morning while milking, Tonka starts going beserk, so I know the 'yote pup is back. I finish milking (I was close to being done) and seeing the "evil one" I untie the dog to "sic 'em". He takes off after-good doggie- and I go after as fast as my dang good for morning chores, but _horrible_ for running in croc-likes will allow. The gun is in the house, and the bullets (I think) are in DH's truck   Up and down a couple of ditches in the stinkin' mud, I reach the last rise to find Tonk trotting towards me AND THE 'YOTE TROTTING TOWARDS ME _*AFTER*_ HIM . The 'yote trots off upon seeing me and we come back to the house since obviously THAT didn't work   I tie up the dog so he won't go PLAY with his new FRIEND and go inside to double check for bullets and yep, I have 'em  So, I go back outside with the gun (and good shoes)  goin' huntin'. I easily find the pup, on the crotchety doctor's property, but I walk out there anyway. Keep in mind, I am on a heart monitor for a reason  and am blacking out while I'm walking. I don't have a good shot and am reluctant to anyways due to Dr. Stupid (who probably would have turned me in for trespass)  So, just  !!
(I realize that the dog is young and the 'yote didn't act normal-running away would have encouraged the dog to give chase after rather than BONDING  I also realize that this pup could have something wrong ( i know that it isn't rabies), but point out that the 'yote is young also, which could explain the behavior
BUT seriously, this is not the Fox and the Hound!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thewife

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> hey thewife!
> 
> i keep joking with my seattle friends that i took the cool weather with me.....and you guys got ohio's hot summer! we've been having sparkling summer days instead of insane heat and humidity!
> 
> good luck keeping cool!


Really?
Your lucky the heat has drained all of our umph, or we'd come looking for ya to take back what is ours! 

Coyotes are known to lead dogs away to the pack. There have been a few pups come up missing around here through out the years.


It's already too hot. I think I will spend the day moving the sprinkler trying keep the 10 or 20 green blades of grass in my yard alive.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Thewife said:
			
		

> Coyotes are known to lead dogs away to the pack. There have been a few pups come up missing around here through out the years.


Yeah, I was concerned about that earlier in the year. My dad has seen that happen.

So, how long will it take you to move the sprinkler around to those 10-20 blades??


----------



## big brown horse

I am wondering how to water my orchard!!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Homestead I can't see your pictures!! All I get is that darn red X     







106 today ~ that is insane for the mountains.  I'm moving somewhere that's cooler!  Southern California is cooler than we are!  Is it just me or is the weather really changing from what it was?  

Hope you all have a nice cool day   waving hello


----------



## Farmer Kitty

big brown horse said:
			
		

> I am wondering how to water my orchard!!


Soaker hoses wrapped around the trees work well.

Kute Kitten liked VBS. Peanut played bashful!


----------



## wynedot55

maybe she wont be bashful tonite.


----------



## big brown horse

Yeah, I've got to invest in some soaker hoses.  Right now I'm using a "baby pool" that had a hole in it to slow drip onto each tree.  I can do 4 trees a day.  They get about 15 gallons each.  I don't want to over do my poor well pump.  

Would you ever think the Seattle area has draughts like this?  I was totally blindsided by this hot, dry weather.  I have an acre full of apple, pear, plum and cherry trees...that is a lot of water!  My grass is history, and my ornamentals are falling by the wayside.  I am focusing on the edibles only...I've got to freeze, can and dehydrate them for the winter.  I was told that if your trees are over 3 years old, you don't have to water them during the dry season...but even my mature trees are showing signs of distress.  

I've lived through WA's "coldest winter in 20 years" to now "the hottest summer in HISTORY!"  I swear, bad weather follows me.  (I did like the snow though, it reminded me of when I lived in Wisconsin.)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BBH, if bad weather follows you every where, please, do not come back to Wisconsin!  We are having bad enough weather!  Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Thewife

BBH, nothing personal, but if your the cause of this heat, and the cold winter we had, please move to Ohio! Right next door to the unamed person that stole our weather! 

The giant maple tree in the front yard is not looking good at all. We have been losing a few big maples every year. I am begining to think this one will be next.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

BBH, I take a milk jug and cut the bottom off of it. Then I poke a hole in the lid (leave it on) and bury the jug next to the truck. It provides a slow drip from my young trees, you can add more if needed. Make sure you bury it or it will just rush out. I soak the tree every now and again, but the jug keeps something continuously going down to the roots. 

Nicer weather here, but on the muggy side. I think there will be another storm tonight. Maybe the drought will end. 

Did errands and came back with a 'yote trap, now if I can just catch the right critter!  







loved the pic Bronco


----------



## big brown horse

Ha Ha you guys! 

That is a good idea about burying jugs like that.  Next fall tho, I'm too hot to do it now!


----------



## Thewife

We've gone down from about 99 to 95!(big whoop!)

I guess Hubby had to work outside all day, so I kicked up the A/C, so when he gets home the house will be cool and comfy!
(yea that's why I did it, for the Hubby)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> We've gone down from about 99 to 95!(big whoop!)
> 
> I guess Hubby had to work outside all day, so I kicked up the A/C, so when he gets home the house will be cool and comfy!
> (yea that's why I did it, for the Hubby)


Good excuse as any!  We have a window air conditioner in the girls room. The downstairs isn't to bad but, the upstairs cooks. I then use a fan to blow the cooler air into our room. If it gets really bad we close the girl's room door and DH and I camp out on the floor in their room. 

DH had to swing by one of his sister's places to help them with a tractor that is giving grief so, things are running a little late here tonight. 

This Saturday a bunch of us are getting together to put the ramp on the BIL's house so when he is ready to come home he can get into the house.


----------



## wynedot55

hope everything goes smoothly as yall put the ramp in so he can get in the house.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I hope so too!  Thank you!


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Supposed to hit 102 today? They have excessive heat and air stagnation warnings out.   
Why don't they just say it's gonna be another miserable day?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> Supposed to hit 102 today? They have excessive heat and air stagnation warnings out.
> Why don't they just say it's gonna be another miserable day?


  You're kidding! Holy potatoes! It is cloudy and overcast here today. Almost wanting to start a fire, get a book, and have potato soup. I just looked and at the moment, it is only 60* here.


----------



## wynedot55

well its still rainy looking here.an the temps are in the low 90s.an the custom baler decided to lay some of our hay down.looks like he rolled up 45 or 50 bales.this rain put a stop to cutting for the next 7 to to 10 days.he still has maybe 30acs of hay to cut.i hope we get another 100 rolls but who knows.have 35 bales left over from last year.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

Thewife said:
			
		

> ohiofarmgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey thewife!
> 
> i keep joking with my seattle friends that i took the cool weather with me.....and you guys got ohio's hot summer! we've been having sparkling summer days instead of insane heat and humidity!
> 
> good luck keeping cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> Your lucky the heat has drained all of our umph, or we'd come looking for ya to take back what is ours!
> 
> Coyotes are known to lead dogs away to the pack. There have been a few pups come up missing around here through out the years.
> 
> 
> It's already too hot. I think I will spend the day moving the sprinkler trying keep the 10 or 20 green blades of grass in my yard alive.
Click to expand...

yep it was me. its RAINING here and not hot. i chatted with one of my pals and she said you were all dying from the heat. i tried to explain to my hubby that no one there has AC in their houses and after a hot nite everyone at work is angry and tired from not sleeping! i think i used the AC in my car exactly twice when i lived there...

us - getting a good soaking that we need for the garden and i have the AC cranked in your honor!!!


----------



## Thewife

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> yep it was me. its RAINING here and not hot. i chatted with one of my pals and she said you were all dying from the heat. i tried to explain to my hubby that no one there has AC in their houses and after a hot nite everyone at work is angry and tired from not sleeping! i think i used the AC in my car exactly twice when i lived there...
> 
> us - getting a good soaking that we need for the garden and i have the AC cranked in your honor!!!


Yea, well!
Gimme your address, I talked to a lady in Ohio that won't be getting the hay she needs because of the rain. I am sure she would like to "talk" to you!

Luckily I have A/C, but where poor Hubby was working outside yesterday, it hit 101! I'm thinking he's ready to go weatherman hunting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

You guys are funny!


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, guys! I will refrain from whining again about not having A/C, but I will say it was still 78 degrees in the house at 5:45 a.m. when I got up! I helped a friend work 6 of her 8 Highland cattle for a vet visit yesterday in the dang heat and when we finished it was 104. I'm surprised we didn't fall over dead. The rootbeer floats she made us and the A/C in her house probably prevented it.

I just emailed in our ads and photos for our "For Sale' page on our Highland association site for T-Bone and Annabel, one of the last things I wanted to be sure to get done before the first fair next week. Whew! Now I just need to formulate a plan to keep myself cool today. I think it might involve Walmart and Home Depot, for starters.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Good morning, guys! I will refrain from whining again about not having A/C, but I will say it was still 78 degrees in the house at 5:45 a.m. when I got up! I helped a friend work 6 of her 8 Highland cattle for a vet visit yesterday in the dang heat and when we finished it was 104. I'm surprised we didn't fall over dead. The rootbeer floats she made us and the A/C in her house probably prevented it.
> 
> I just emailed in our ads and photos for our "For Sale' page on our Highland association site for T-Bone and Annabel, one of the last things I wanted to be sure to get done before the first fair next week. Whew! Now I just need to formulate a plan to keep myself cool today. I think it might involve Walmart and Home Depot, for starters.


We have a section here for selling, buying, and trading too.


----------



## big brown horse

amysflock said:
			
		

> Good morning, guys! I will refrain from whining again about not having A/C, but I will say it was still 78 degrees in the house at 5:45 a.m. when I got up! I helped a friend work 6 of her 8 Highland cattle for a vet visit yesterday in the dang heat and when we finished it was 104. I'm surprised we didn't fall over dead. The rootbeer floats she made us and the A/C in her house probably prevented it.
> 
> I just emailed in our ads and photos for our "For Sale' page on our Highland association site for T-Bone and Annabel, one of the last things I wanted to be sure to get done before the first fair next week. Whew! Now I just need to formulate a plan to keep myself cool today. I think it might involve Walmart and Home Depot, for starters.


For us it was the YMCA, Costco, Target and then Albertsons.  The best place is the walk in fridge section at Costco!!!!

We have been spending our "after business" hours @ the lake too.  

I want a rootbeer float and air conditioning RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Thewife

It's barely after 10 and it's already 85 according to the thermometer on my shaded kitchen window!
The boy and I went down to the field and dug out the big rocks I hit with the brush hog the other day.  Then we threw some chips under the shrubs the dogs insist on digging out to find a cool place to stay. I put the sprinkler under there for awhile, so it should be a cooler spot for them today!

Amy and BBH,  A/C is not really a good thing!
I have no excuse for this messy house I am trapped in!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Silene Californica - common name: Indian Pink, but is more red than pink.

Already in the 90s outside, our heat comes later in the afternoon, can't wait - not.   Same news here, so I'll just wish that everyone has a great day and...waving hello


----------



## big brown horse

Thank you!  Your photos are beautiful!!


----------



## amysflock

I still wish I had A/C, thewife...although I will say my friend's A/C was set to 69 degrees yesterday and after being outside in 104 degree heat for three or four hours, it was too cold in the house! I had goosebumps!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Test results back. Do you think that lupus is bad enough that my DH will let me get a housekeeper?  Now I have med. proof of my exhaustion! Probably a crappy joke, but I am a little on the weird side at the moment-not at all what anyone was expecting and I am kinda freaking out. I am doing some research now and maybe a nap cause it's been a hell of a day.
To all of you with the severe heat: I have been wearing a sweater all morning, it's that chilly here at the moment. WEIRD weather here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Test results back. Do you think that lupus is bad enough that my DH will let me get a housekeeper?  Now I have med. proof of my exhaustion! Probably a crappy joke, but I am a little on the weird side at the moment-not at all what anyone was expecting and I am kinda freaking out. I am doing some research now and maybe a nap cause it's been a hell of a day.
> To all of you with the severe heat: I have been wearing a sweater all morning, it's that chilly here at the moment. WEIRD weather here.


 It's a big change but, with treatment you can do well. 

I know of two people with lupus both are doing fine with treatment. One well enough that she was able to have a couple of babies of their own instead of adoption like they thought they would have to do. The other is a young child.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

thanks Kitty


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> I still wish I had A/C, thewife...although I will say my friend's A/C was set to 69 degrees yesterday and after being outside in 104 degree heat for three or four hours, it was too cold in the house! I had goosebumps!


I got so cold when I came in a little while ago, I was *tempted* to turn the A/C off!
We are sitting above 100, that's in the shade!

All the chickens have their wings hanging down and are panting!
Even the Guineas are under the big tree, panting? I thought they were from Africa, shouldn't they like this ###### heat?


Homesteadingcowgirl, Sorry I don't know a thing about Lupus.


----------



## amysflock

Hey, thewife, National Weather Service has issued a flash flood warning for extreme S.E. Thurston Co. due to a stationary thunder storm with 2" of rain/hr. I think it's for closer to the very corner of the county (Elbe and Mineral in Pierce and Lewis Co. are specifically named), but just wanted to make sure you don't have anyone or anything down in low creek-side areas that might get it.

It's 106 in the shade here, 88 in the house. I'm about to keel over. Gonna see if I can hose down the calves and the dogs (cows are too far from the hose), and will mist my chicks again.


----------



## Thewife

amysflock said:
			
		

> Hey, thewife, National Weather Service has issued a flash flood warning for extreme S.E. Thurston Co. due to a stationary thunder storm with 2" of rain/hr. I think it's for closer to the very corner of the county (Elbe and Mineral in Pierce and Lewis Co. are specifically named), but just wanted to make sure you don't have anyone or anything down in low creek-side areas that might get it.
> 
> It's 106 in the shade here, 88 in the house. I'm about to keel over. Gonna see if I can hose down the calves and the dogs (cows are too far from the hose), and will mist my chicks again.


We've never had flash floods here, but at this point I think if I knew there was a chance, I would go sit and wait for it!
Bruiser snuck down to the creek by himself to go for a swim! I wish I could explain to the other dogs, they can do it to if they want to!

It's finally down to 90! I did all my chores!
I do need to go back out there and get some eggs? My reliable layer quit when the heat came on, the 2 I gave up on, started laying?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thewife, National Weather Service has issued a flash flood warning for extreme S.E. Thurston Co. due to a stationary thunder storm with 2" of rain/hr. I think it's for closer to the very corner of the county (Elbe and Mineral in Pierce and Lewis Co. are specifically named), but just wanted to make sure you don't have anyone or anything down in low creek-side areas that might get it.
> 
> It's 106 in the shade here, 88 in the house. I'm about to keel over. Gonna see if I can hose down the calves and the dogs (cows are too far from the hose), and will mist my chicks again.
> 
> 
> 
> We've never had flash floods here, but at this point I think if I knew there was a chance, I would go sit and wait for it!
> Bruiser snuck down to the creek by himself to go for a swim! I wish I could explain to the other dogs, they can do it to if they want to!
> 
> It's finally down to 90! I did all my chores!
> I do need to go back out there and get some eggs? My reliable layer quit when the heat came on, the 2 I gave up on, started laying?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have mixed up chickens!

I have 5 that are mad at me because I have them penned individually. I need to know whose laying and what they are laying. I suspect not everyone is laying and I have one that dirties the eggs as she's laying (found her) and one with a real brittle shell. Those will go as well as the egg eater and the roo.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have mixed up chickens!
> 
> I have 5 that are mad at me because I have them penned individually. I need to know whose laying and what they are laying. I suspect not everyone is laying and I have one that dirties the eggs as she's laying (found her) and one with a real brittle shell. Those will go as well as the egg eater and the roo.


They are not mixeded up, they are polish like me!


----------



## m.holloway

goodmorning everyone,
Finally got thru the post. Glad to see not too much bad going on. I'm going to think postive today. I got the chickens re caged and redo to see if they will calm down. The chick that got the worst pecked is still going. She looks bad, but she eats and drink. So I pray that she'll be okay. It took me till 9o pm last night to get everyone set. The other only thing I did was chop 2 qts. of tomatoes to put up to make sauce later. The kids stayed playing in the livingroom. It seemed to help the chicks calm down too. The cats are in now eating while the dogs are still sleeping with hubby, and the door is closed. The cats get along with our sadie, but not with coco, my son dog that I'm sitting also with the grandkids. Hubby's uncle went home. They got the infection under control, and he told them If I'm dying, I rathered do it at home. So I guess Hospice will go there instead. Hubby is happy to hear that they let him go. But what else is there. All we can do is pray that he goes in his sleep. Peaceful and calmly.  So on this note I'll just say that I hope everyone will have a good day and talk to ya guys later. Even in my sads moment you guys really do lift my spirits, with all the cutie pics of all ya critters. Thanks


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Because of the heat, ""Hubby"" is supposed to start work early today!
So now I am trying to figure out why I am up this early?

I guess I should try to get stuff ready for this weekend, while it is cool outside.
I should also try to pay bills today, but I am out of stamps. I have a system here. I open the bill, stamp and address envelope, stack the envelopes, ignore for a week, pay bill!
Without stamps, my whole system crashes like my computer!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mare,  I hope your DH's uncle goes quickly and peacefully in his sleep. 

Thewife, if your out of stamps you need to put an order out for more. Then you can put your system back in order. So today's part is getting stamps ordered. Less work than actually paying bills.

I'm all alone today. DH and both of the girls went off to work. If it were Friday, I would go garage saling. Peanut hates going to garage sales so I haven't been to many this year. 

Oh yeah, it's raining today!


----------



## mully

Thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> 
> I should also try to pay bills today, but I am out of stamps. I have a system here. I open the bill, stamp and address envelope, stack the envelopes, ignore for a week, pay bill!
> Without stamps, my whole system crashes like my computer!


Have you ever tried to pay bills on line? I resisted for a long time but so glad I did now because I can pay all my bills in less than 5 Min and keep tract of them, bill paying is no longer a chore, just still not fun to part with the money ..."try it you'll like it"


----------



## Thewife

mully said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning everybody!
> 
> 
> I should also try to pay bills today, but I am out of stamps. I have a system here. I open the bill, stamp and address envelope, stack the envelopes, ignore for a week, pay bill!
> Without stamps, my whole system crashes like my computer!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried to pay bills on line? I resisted for a long time but so glad I did now because I can pay all my bills in less than 5 Min and keep tract of them, bill paying is no longer a chore, just still not fun to part with the money ..."try it you'll like it"
Click to expand...

I want to do the online bill pay, but Hubby has a big time adversion to it! He don't even like when I use CC online! (ok, he just don't like it when I use the CC period.)

Kitty, I ordered stamps! 
I pointed to the giant pile of papers on my desk and told him if he didn't bring me stamps tonight, I was handing all the book work over to him! It usually works!
What is this "raining" you speak of? I have heard the word, but can't remember what it means!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, I ordered stamps!
> I pointed to the giant pile of papers on my desk and told him if he didn't bring me stamps tonight, I was handing all the book work over to him! It usually works!
> What is this "raining" you speak of? I have heard the word, but can't remember what it means!


 That should make him remember the stamps. You can put an order out for them in the mailbox too. Of course, that would mean being able to get he gate open to get to the mailbox. 

Rain is that wet stuff that falls from the sky. That stuff that you usually get instead of all that heat.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

steam was rising off the milk this morning, it was so chilly-weird weather. thuink i will wait five min. it's bound to change.


----------



## wynedot55

its raining here this morning.an i get to stay home today.was gone all day yesterday.took a truck to the dealers yesterday tobe crushed.waiting on the dealer to get the new truck in.while i was there i messed with the salesmen about a 3500 C & C truck with an auto tranny.an he said i could get 1 for a tad over $25000.my bro bout fellover because he didnt think i could get a 1 ton for that


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Biledo Meadow, one of several old miners cabins tucked away.

25K for a one ton?    Great price!!! Last time I looked it was double that and I thought_ that_ was a good price.  I'm taking you with me when I go truck shopping!!!

I dragged my feet also about paying stuff on line... but I find myself doing more and more with it - I really like the convenience and no stamps!!

We are in a cooling down period...finally!  Only going to be in the low 90s... not the 70s that I want but I'll take it over the triple digits we've been having. 

Have a great day!  Waving hello


----------



## amysflock

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Test results back. Do you think that lupus is bad enough that my DH will let me get a housekeeper?  Now I have med. proof of my exhaustion! Probably a crappy joke, but I am a little on the weird side at the moment-not at all what anyone was expecting and I am kinda freaking out. I am doing some research now and maybe a nap cause it's been a hell of a day.
> To all of you with the severe heat: I have been wearing a sweater all morning, it's that chilly here at the moment. WEIRD weather here.


Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, homesteadingcowgirl, although you're probably grateful to have one, at least. My MIL and a good friend's mom both have it and live good lives in spite of it. I do know my friend's mom, though, always has to watch herself in the sun because of her medication, but I've known her since I was 13 (I'm 35 now) and she's always done pretty darn well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

$25,000 is a great price for a 1 ton.


----------



## amysflock

Neat photo, Bronco Hollow! Thanks for brightening our mornings with your pics! I love them! 

It's definitely cooler here, at least on the west side of our house so far. Yesterday got to 106 in the shade. I hosed the calves off (one liked it, the other didn't really), all three dogs (had to hold their collars), and misted the chicks a few times to cool them down. It's supposed to be cooler here today.

I finally got our "for sale" ads up on our association website! Next time I'll try to get better photos when the backdrop is appealing, but oh, well. I'll post the link in the "for sale" portion of this site, too. It'll be interesting to see what kind of responses we get, as folks who already have Highlands listed for sale are having a hard time finding buyers. 

Now if I can just figure out what to do with our beets and the 15 zucchini I picked this a.m., I'll be doing really well!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Now if I can just figure out what to do with our beets and the 15 zucchini I picked this a.m., I'll be doing really well!! hide


Can the beets and send the zucchini this way?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> I finally got our "for sale" ads up on our association website!clap Next time I'll try to get better photos when the backdrop is appealing, but oh, well. I'll post the link in the "for sale" portion of this site, too. It'll be interesting to see what kind of responses we get, as folks who already have Highlands listed for sale are having a hard time finding buyers. fl


They sure are looking nice! I love Annabel's coloring.


----------



## wynedot55

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> $25,000 is a great price for a 1 ton.


kitty the kicker is my bro just bought a 2009 1500 4x4 chevy that had a list price of $27500.an he got it for a hair over $23000 W/TTL.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $25,000 is a great price for a 1 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> kitty the kicker is my bro just bought a 2009 1500 4x4 chevy that had a list price of $27500.an he got it for a hair over $23000 W/TTL.
Click to expand...

Yeah, trucks are not cheap! $25 grand is a drop compared to what a 1 ton should cost.


----------



## wynedot55

well i had him just give me a rough stripped down price.an i really dont like chevys at all.i love screwing with salesmen anyway.ive been out thinking them since i was 9yrs old.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I just got chewed out! When I did chores this morning, I closed the door into the hen house on the ones that were in the run so that I could feed and water the ones that were still in lock down. I forgot to open their door and they chewed me out when I just went out to check for eggs. I opened the door and was flooded by hens as they headed for the nest boxes. Only one of the five that were still in lock down had laid, her egg was good. I set her free.


----------



## amysflock

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got our "for sale" ads up on our association website!clap Next time I'll try to get better photos when the backdrop is appealing, but oh, well. I'll post the link in the "for sale" portion of this site, too. It'll be interesting to see what kind of responses we get, as folks who already have Highlands listed for sale are having a hard time finding buyers. fl
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are looking nice! I love Annabel's coloring.
Click to expand...

Thanks, Kitty, we're pleased with how they both are turning out, too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amysflock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got our "for sale" ads up on our association website!clap Next time I'll try to get better photos when the backdrop is appealing, but oh, well. I'll post the link in the "for sale" portion of this site, too. It'll be interesting to see what kind of responses we get, as folks who already have Highlands listed for sale are having a hard time finding buyers. fl
> 
> 
> 
> They sure are looking nice! I love Annabel's coloring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kitty, we're pleased with how they both are turning out, too!
Click to expand...

You bred back to the same bull this year too, didn't you?


----------



## amysflock

Sheila (T-Bone's mom) bred back to the same bull, but Bridgit (Annabel's mom) didn't, so she's now hopefully pregnant by Umberto of Hem-Loch, a 2-year old champion brindle Highland bull who's been visiting us since June 30. She was scheduled to go into heat this past Tuesday if she wasn't bred, and she didn't, so I'm going to call the bull's owner today and arrange pick-up. We're ready for him to go home.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

amysflock said:
			
		

> Sheila (T-Bone's mom) bred back to the same bull, but Bridgit (Annabel's mom) didn't, so she's now hopefully pregnant by Umberto of Hem-Loch, a 2-year old champion brindle Highland bull who's been visiting us since June 30. She was scheduled to go into heat this past Tuesday if she wasn't bred, and she didn't, so I'm going to call the bull's owner today and arrange pick-up. We're ready for him to go home.


Yeah, bulls are no fun to have around. 

For some reason I was thinking you had Tabor back a second time.  It's been one of those months here--I can't keep up with what I'm doing much less anyone else.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Repeat to Pete: How does God eat?
Pete to Repeat : Well, I think he must have food up there somewhere.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Repeat to Pete: How does God eat?
> Pete to Repeat : Well, I think he must have food up there somewhere.


 How cute!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One more of the girls had laid an egg. It was the one who lays the thin shells-Got her found! It's been two days and I still have 3 that haven't laid. I maybe keeping more of the chicks from this year than I thought.


----------



## Thewife

I got my nap!(kinda)

It's 95 out and I am cold!
Something tells me I should put a flannel shirt on and not turn the A/C off!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> One more of the girls had laid an egg. It was the one who lays the thin shells-Got her found! It's been two days and I still have 3 that haven't laid. I maybe keeping more of the chicks from this year than I thought.


I thought my australorp hen(gotta learn how to spell that) wasn't laying! Caught Bruiser stealing her egg today!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more of the girls had laid an egg. It was the one who lays the thin shells-Got her found! It's been two days and I still have 3 that haven't laid. I maybe keeping more of the chicks from this year than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my australorp hen(gotta learn how to spell that) wasn't laying! Caught Bruiser stealing her egg today!
Click to expand...

They are not only in a secure coop and run they have been locked into crates and pens to figure out whose doing what. No chance of something stealing the eggs.

You could turn the AC down just a tad instead of freezing.


----------



## wynedot55

how meny lil pullets do you have from your hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> how meny lil pullets do you have from your hatch.


7


----------



## wynedot55

good # for replacing your older hens.


----------



## amysflock

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more of the girls had laid an egg. It was the one who lays the thin shells-Got her found! It's been two days and I still have 3 that haven't laid. I maybe keeping more of the chicks from this year than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my australorp hen(gotta learn how to spell that) wasn't laying! Caught Bruiser stealing her egg today!
Click to expand...

You spelled it right! So, you could potentially have purebred Australorps then, right? What other roos do you have that she could mate with?

And don't you love this "cooler" weather? It's still warm, but it sure beats the britches off of 106!! I think I'll even spare my evening whine to DH about wanting a heat pump!


----------



## amysflock

Just got back from a full afternoon of fair stuff: buying season passes and parking permits at the fairgrounds, and then buying some crafty things to decorate our barn area with. I found our new 6' vinyl banner and business cards on the porch when I returned, and they are magnificent! I'm so excited!


----------



## Thewife

Almost down to 80! 
Might even get to take the dogs swimming halfway early tonight!
It must have gotten hot today, I found my australorp hen standing in the baby ducks swim dish!

Amy the australorp hen is the mother of the roo you got from me. His daddy is no longer here and right now the only roo with this hen is my black polish roo! I do have them other 2 black roos, but I don't think they know they are roos yet! 

Oh, I got excused from jury duty!
Good thing, I had already forgotten all about it!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Thewife said:
			
		

> Oh, I got excused from jury duty!
> Good thing, I had already forgotten all about it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I got excused from jury duty!
> Good thing, I had already forgotten all about it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

My stamp order came in!
Gotta pay some bills, water some plants, do some laundry, make the boy a list of some things he needs to do while I am gone, pack some clothes and then I probably still won't be ready to go!

Haven't heard yet if the nephew is coming with us. If he does there is a good chance we will be trapped in a rig for a day with the 2 year old. Not really looking forward to that!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Haven't heard yet if the nephew is coming with us. If he does there is a good chance we will be trapped in a rig for a day with the 2 year old. Not really looking forward to that!


 I wouldn't look forward to that either!

I'm alone again today, at least until company comes. BIL is coming after Hannah's bull calf and will be here briefly. He has many stops to make this trip up. I guess I should clean house today.  I hate that job!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard yet if the nephew is coming with us. If he does there is a good chance we will be trapped in a rig for a day with the 2 year old. Not really looking forward to that!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't look forward to that either!
> 
> I'm alone again today, at least until company comes. BIL is coming after Hannah's bull calf and will be here briefly. He has many stops to make this trip up. I guess I should clean house today.  I hate that job!
Click to expand...

I've done this trip with a 2 year old! It was dark, we were going down one of them long straight roads with nothing but farm land on either side and I seriously wanted out! Walking the who knows how many miles, alone in the dark, sounded like a good idea to me!

Clean house? Why, it's just gonna get dirty again?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Clean house? Why, it's just gonna get dirty again?


Boy, don't I know it!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your going to have a slow day till milk time.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Pineapple Weed AKA Stink weed

Cooler here too, almost chilly this morning, had to use a blanket last night!  

I have a broody hen, what do you all do with them?  I remove her from the next box everyday and collect what eggs she is sittin on.  She puffs up and tells me how unhappy she is, but she doesn't try to peck me.  I have no roo's otherwise I'd let her sit.

Finally got some renters for our rental..geesh its been months empty.   I hope they are used to living in the country - last two renters were cityfide and couldn't grasp country living.

Waving hello.....


----------



## Thewife

I'm in trouble!
I finally stopped to look at my garden! Instead of just moving the sprinkler and running back to the A/C.
My cukes and beans are going nuts!
Not enough to do any thing with today, but I have a horrible  feeling by the time we get back, either I will be throwing out a bunch of over done veggies or I will become 1 with my canner.
And, Hubby's tomato plant, might have fallen over and the main stem is half broke?
I need to dig up my garlic too.

Hey Bronco Hollow, do you know anybody with some fertile eggs she can hatch for you?


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! Today will be a big day here...gotta work the calves, will likely shred and freeze all the zucchini I picked yesterday and blanch and freeze the broccoli (several more heads coming on the other kind, Lord help me!), and THEN go pick the beets so I can deal with those - I'm already out of room in the fridge! This afternoon we have the hoof trimmer coming to work on Bridgit, Sheila and probably T-Bone, so I'll take that opportunity to finally get everyone's booster shots done (a little late, oops), pull of the mats on Bridgit's underside she won't let me get, and then dose everyone really well with fly stuff - including their bellies. Thank heavens DH is shut down from logging this week so will be home today for all the fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I had some time this afternoon I was going to work on putting some of Peanut's quilt squares together. The machine is acting up! Changing the needle didn't help.  So much for that idea.


----------



## wynedot55

your gonna have miss peanuts quilt done before she starts school.


----------



## Thewife

Ok!
Bills paid, laundry done, most of of the garlic is dug, showed the boy what needs done, filled feeders, RSVP'd, just need to pack!
(I think)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> your gonna have miss peanuts quilt done before she starts school.


No I'm not! School starts in 1 month (Sept.1) I won't get it done before then. Especially, if the machine keeps giving me grief.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Ok!
> Bills paid, laundry done, most of of the garlic is dug, showed the boy what needs done, filled feeders, RSVP'd, just need to pack!
> (I think)


Have a good, safe trip!


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok!
> Bills paid, laundry done, most of of the garlic is dug, showed the boy what needs done, filled feeders, RSVP'd, just need to pack!
> (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good, safe trip!
Click to expand...

Thanks Kitty!
I do still need to face why I am going, having a hard time doing that!


----------



## amysflock

Boy, what a day. Ran some errands and started processing some veggies for the freezer after hearing from the hoof trimmer that he had the flu. Then heard from him again that he was feeling better and was heading our way immediately and would be there in 25 minutes! Stop the presses! We quickly captured Sheila and Bridgit, locked the bull out with a flake of hay, haltered the calves and threw them in the yard, then mixed our new multi-insect spray stuff and I drew up the syringes of Triangle 9 booster vaccine for our four and intranasal vaccine for the calves. Whew. The actual hoof trimming was relatively painless although Sheila did bleed a bit (her quick follows her curved toenail, oops) and Bridgit was a complete nightmare (big surprise, strike 2, big girl!). I think we're finally ready for bed now. 

'Night, all!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Hey wake up sleepy heads!  Its Saturday Yippie!  Can't believe I may be the first poster this morning!

For some reason I am unable to post a picture today, and I've lost all the fun icons...so picture me here crying... lol

Waving hello....


----------



## wynedot55

im up an moving just no hurry todo anything.


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Mr. let's get up and go early, shut off the alarm!
We don't need to be there until tomorrow, so we can take our time!

"He" also mentioned that "we" can stop at some of the fruit and veggie stands on the way home to pick up stuff "I" can can?
"He" is just so good to "me"!


----------



## wynedot55

well he wants to eat good this winter.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Spent half the night w/ DH screaming and writhing in pain from rotator cuff. At the point the hand turned blue, we went to the ER and spent the rest of the night there. Was finally given some pain reliever at 6:30 this morning (had been there for 2 1/2 hrs.   
I had finally gotten my head on straight after this lupus dx., and was starting to feel better/rested  
Doctor says he needs to have surgery in both shoulders  biggest worry the time out of work, etc... and him being "let go" . Not sure what to do, so we'll just keep praying and putting one foot in front of the other!! 
There's a song: if we make it through December... 

have fun thewife with your canning, it will reward you this winter 
Bronco, I'll imagine flowers. 
Good luck with the  machine, Kitty-Sept. would be to hot for a quilt anyways, right?!? :/ it can be frustraing to want to accomplish something and then have it get put off-keep your head up

 Pete & Repeat worked together yesterday to get a gate shut & were giving each other High 5's. Repeat gets in the car, puts out his hand (for a five), and says "Mom, I want to give you the clap!" LOL, LOL


----------



## wynedot55

an how old is pete an repete.


----------



## amysflock

Hi all,

I just finished cleaning and rearranging my pantry...took 4 hours!! I'm still in my pjs!! I pulled a bunch of miscellaneous gifts we've received that I've never used so will sell those, like a s'mores maker (who needs that?), two sets of nesting serving bowls and my set of 1920s Nortake china I bought when I was 19 and have never used. It's a relief to get all that stuff out of there and make room for the veggies we'll can from the garden! If it's not too hot today we'll do pickled (and frozen) beets. 

Ok, better hop in the shower and continue on with my day. Talk to y'all later!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> an how old is pete an repete.


young enough that it was very cute 'cause he didnt have a clue why i was laughing!!!!!!!!!!! Pete is 7 and Repeat, the mone who made the comment and got stuck in the fence is 4 1/2.

good luck with all the food prep, Amy


----------



## Farmer Kitty

> Good luck with the he machine, Kitty-Sept. would be to hot for a quilt anyways, right?!? hmm it can be frustraing to want to accomplish something and then have it get put off-keep your head up


The quilt is for her high school graduation! She starts 4k Sept. 1st.  Your new enough you don't know the story but, it's like this, I decided last fall to start on Kute Kitten's graduation quilt. She was in 4th grade so I had 8 years to make it. Never having done a quilt before and not being much of a sewer, I thought that if I wanted to follow in Grandma's footsteps in making the girls each a quilt for their high school graduation, I had better get started. I finished Kute Kittens, did 2 baby quilts, and a lap quilt as well as complete the squares for Peanut's quilt.  You can see pics in the What are you making thread. As well as other things others and I have made. 

We went over to worked on the deck and ramp for BIL today. They didn't get it done-ran out of lumber. I figured on helping build but, more showed up than expected so I visited and then helped make and cleanup lunch.


----------



## m.holloway

good morning everyone,
I'm going to check that out right after I chat first. I login on yesterday . But  the time I finish I had to go do something. Seem like everyone is busy.  That's good. I quess if the mind is busy, no time to worry. I haven't done much with the kiddys. They go home today right after mSunday dinner.  I love them to death, But they almost were the death of me. I was talking to my Bill(hubby) ask why don't I have the energy to do this. He said 1 your 51, your trying to care of your  funny farm, you have 6 cages of baby chicks that are sick now, taking care of dogs and cats, taking care of me, keeping house, making meals,keeping up with the garden, So lets add  2 yr and 3 1/2 kid for 3 weeks to boot. What do you get! Crazy Grandma  Ok that's my whinng  Anyway Framer kitty, that's wonderful what your doing. I did a quilt once and I'll never do again. I did a yoyo guilt for my MIL and Aunt out of Granny clothes after she passed away. They both loved them, But I found it wasn't my cup of tea. I think I'll just stay with sewing and cocheting. I have picked up about 6 patterns at the thirty stores for a dime and quater still not even used. All county style patterns. I really do think my mind has gone. I was happy with the wedding dress I made for my daughter. So I thought I'd try again. Well I better go check out the rest of the posting. I belive I talked everyone ears off.  Hope everyone is off to go great day!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Good Morning,

Slow start this morning. We decided to sleep in a little.  We'll be heading out to work on the ramp for BIL after the nephew picks up the rest of the wood but, I guess that won't be until mid day.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Still wont let me attach a picture?

Quilts are a beautiful keepsake!  I have a very old hand made quilt that has everyone [family] that quilted it names in their square, it has to be over 100 yrs old now.  When mom passed I found quilt squares [?] that were from my great granny and grandma.  

Ran out of paint yesterday, still have a portion of the back patio of the house to do, then start the chicken hilton and storage barn.  If I can get out of my own way I'll start the trim.  

Hope everyone has a great day, waving hello.....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's that time of the year again, deer camera went out last night. DH is to cheap to spend money on a really good one but, expects his cheap one to do the same job. He just brought the card in and there was a pic of a nice sized buck but, he was further out, almost out of the camera's night time range. Of course, the pic was dark. Even with lightening it up DH wasn't happy with the printed copy. What does he expect?

On the bright side, I have figured out the sewing machine and I'm back to sewing. I made my poncho this morning (pics later as camera is out in the truck) and I've put together a few squares of Peanut's quilt!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

It's scary here this morning...they got severe thunderstorm warnings around here, and it's probably going to continue all day.

Anyway, I got a couple weeks off from work this August, so now I gotta find stuff to do.

But the storms...

Co. Of Barrhead near Neerlandia Bloomsbury and vega
10:19 AM MDT Sunday 2 August 2009
Severe thunderstorm warning for
Co. Of Barrhead near Neerlandia Bloomsbury and vega continued 

At 16:10 AM radar shows a line of thunderstorms from Swan Hills to 40 km north of Barrhead tracking south-southeastwards at 60 km/h. Some cells in this line can produce strong damaging winds, large hail, intense lightning and local heavy downpours.
This is a warning that severe thunderstorms are imminent or occurring in these regions. Remember that some severe thunderstorms produce tornadoes. Listen for updated warnings.

Note..A summary of all warnings and watches for northern Alberta is available in the WWCN16 CWWG bulletin issued immediately following this bulletin.







Please refer to the latest public forecasts for further details.



A cold front sweeping down from the north is combining with a warm humid air mass to create favourable conditions for the development of severe thunderstorms this afternoon and into the evening hours. The main threats with these storms are strong damaging winds, large hail and heavy downpours.

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/warnings/report_e.html?ab2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Latest radar image:


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WRB, stay safe!


----------



## amysflock

Wow, WRB, those look like some very scary conditions. Stay safe inside!

I don't know where the time ran off to this a.m. I got up at a decent time (7:00, actually late for me), must have idled away the entire morning. Watered my chickens and fed the garage chicks at 11:00, then proceeded to give Annabel her first bath in the backyard sun with the garden hose in preparation for the fair in a couple of days! She did really, really well, although didn't really like the hose water on her head. I used Dawn dish soap for her coat, dossan and switch and then followed with some Mane & Tail conditioner on her dossan and switch, which I rinced out (but read after the fact that only HUMANS are supposed to have it rinced out, not animals! Ooops.). T-Bone still needs his bath, but I'm going to wait until DH gets home from fishing tonight to try that...I'll need his help.

Now, off to shower and run some last minute show-prep errands! Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Hey WRB ....How are you?.....


----------



## Kute Kitten

Yikes! The colors range from the light blue to the dark purple. Which one is the light rain? The light blue?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Lucky we only got a bit of rain and a bunch of rumbling...but there were reports on the news that parts of Stony Plain and some other places got hammered with hail and lots of rain and wind.  But not much here...no funnel clouds, nothin'...  Supposed to end by this evening, but even so.....


----------



## WildRoseBeef

KK, the table is on the chart there...yes light blue is the lightest precip, and the purple is the hardest, which indicates hail.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Me telling myself: " I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child......................."   

Glad u didn't get any of the bad stuff WRB


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Me telling myself: " I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child......................."
> 
> Glad u didn't get any of the bad stuff WRB


ONE,TWO,THREE are you still counting?  ....Talk about it !!! Lets hear what this little darlin' has done?......My one darlin' is still sleeping he gets up at 1 pm because life is good for a 15 yr old teenager....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Lucky we only got a bit of rain and a bunch of rumbling...but there were reports on the news that parts of Stony Plain and some other places got hammered with hail and lots of rain and wind.  But not much here...no funnel clouds, nothin'...  Supposed to end by this evening, but even so.....


Happy to hear your okay...


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me telling myself: " I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child......................."
> 
> Glad u didn't get any of the bad stuff WRB
> 
> 
> 
> ONE,TWO,THREE are you still counting?  ....Talk about it !!! Lets hear what this little darlin' has done?......My one darlin' is still sleeping he gets up at 1 pm because life is good for a 15 yr old teenager....
Click to expand...

    just one of those days! here's a peek though: after he got in trouble for getting upset over his brother sitting in his chair at the table   , he slapped his bowl down, spilling the homemade granola I had just made the day before    . He didn't like having to sit in his room for a while (while I was repeating to myself how bad it would be to lock him in a cage), so began hollering about a mosquito bite that was hurting on his leg. I will take an extra second to point out that the bite IS TWO DAYS OLD!!    (Hmmm, you would think he would know by now that that kind of behavior only leads to MORE consequences)

I hope your teenager has a good excuse?!?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> 2468herdsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homesteadingcowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me telling myself: " I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child, I will not strangle my child......................."
> 
> Glad u didn't get any of the bad stuff WRB
> 
> 
> 
> ONE,TWO,THREE are you still counting?  ....Talk about it !!! Lets hear what this little darlin' has done?......My one darlin' is still sleeping he gets up at 1 pm because life is good for a 15 yr old teenager....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just one of those days! here's a peek though: after he got in trouble for getting upset over his brother sitting in his chair at the table   , he slapped his bowl down, spilling the homemade granola I had just made the day before    . He didn't like having to sit in his room for a while (while I was repeating to myself how bad it would be to lock him in a cage), so began hollering about a mosquito bite that was hurting on his leg. I will take an extra second to point out that the bite IS TWO DAYS OLD!!    (Hmmm, you would think he would know by now that that kind of behavior only leads to MORE consequences)
> 
> I hope your teenager has a good excuse?!?
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one having kid trouble. The girls have been going into big boughts of pecking on each other. Then it's..."Mom, she............"

I rarely get to 3 though. They know enough not to let me count that high.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Oh my Gosh....do I remember those days.....I found it was soooo good to talk to another mother because We understand what your going through...Just wait until they become teenagers ...its terrible two's all over again but this time you cannot put them into a time out chair or into their room exspecially when they want to be in their room...the cave...the pit....Now his punishments are bigger....
I have to laugh now because my younger brother  who's the favourite uncle ...the fun guy  ....his daughter is just turning two and she's in the stage of pinching ...she pinches and then looks at you with her big blue eyes and curly blond hair...its driving them nuts !!!  I was told at this stage to start to write a journal  about my kids adventures or their day....it helps ...I still do it now because they like to look back and read the good and the bad....
Edit to say////I use that wonderful timer on the stove....once I get to three they would know they had to sit on the kitchen chair until the timer went off...and if they moved....talked ...breathed....cried...they had a minute added on ......little did they know it was more punishment for me .....unyil they realized I ment business....at least I could get the kitchen cleaned ....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The twos were good here with both girls so, if the teen years are the same, bring them on!  I can only hope!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

WBR, good to hear you are safe.  I hate weather like that - very scary!!!

HomeSteading....  I am sooo glad I have no kids at home... they're now their married with kidlets of their own  ....payback lol

I need to get my backend out of this house and work some horses... I'm just not motivated ~

Edited:  WEEEEEEE I can post a small picture anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
[happy dance!]


----------



## m.holloway

I belive I missed the moring chat. It's 1.00pm and I just get back to the forum. I was trying to get the house back to what it was before the grandkids got here 3 weeks ago. They finally went home last night. It was great, but great to see them go too! My son had a terrfic time in Hawii and they are back to their everyday stuff too. I started with the bedding of the guest room. All I had left to do was the cover mat and spread. Had it all hanging on the line. While I was going thur the toys box, putting things back how they should be, Their way is one big lump.  But for a 2 and 3 1/2 year kids at least it wasn't all over the place. Anyway it started to rain. I was able  to save the bed mats, but the spread is getting a nature doulbe rinse. So I hope it stops so it will dry and I can bring it in.  Hubby went to work to catch up on stuff. I'm just doing mthis and that here at home. Everyone is doing fine. I'm thinking about making watermelon jam. We had only 4 of them making it in our garden. Last year we lost all of them. Us wannabe farm had watermelon/cucumber, hubby said that they cross pollened.  But were happy with this year crop should have taken a pic to show it off. We have 2 more on the vine if they make it I'll take a pic of that. Well everyone have a good day talk to ya later.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Watermelon jam? That sounds good!


----------



## Thewife

Hi everybody!

We survived our little Idaho adventure! 
The boy must have did my chores right, all my yard critters seem to be fine! I haven't gone out yet to see if I still have cows.

Hey Kitty!
I have been invited to another baby shower! It's the sister to one of the many I wanted to make a quilt for! You think I can get 2 done by the 15th?


----------



## wynedot55

stumbles back in.looks like i missed alot of fun stuff.been to the dentist today for the final fitting of my upper plate.going to take them 2 wks to finish them up.so ill be in a bad mood breaking them in.then heard from our custom baler.he isnt going to finish baling our hay this year.so i called a buddy of mine an got on his custom baling list.he said he could get to us in 2 or 3wks.an i said thats fine.ill end up letting him have the extra hay.he is selling hay as fast as he bales it.im trying not to gripe at $23 a bale.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

wynedot, OMG! 23 as in dollars for a bale of hay?  Pleazzze tell me its not the price of a bale of hay!  Is this something special your having baled??  

Thewife, welcome back!  Missed your humor!  

Checking in before dinner...pork ribs are on the Bar-B-Q with home made french fries.  I'm sooo spoiled, hubby is a great cook.  

Have a good evening!


----------



## wynedot55

the $23 a bale  is to have the hay cut raked an baled.the guy that quit was charging $20 a bale for cutting raking an baling.we will end up selling him our extra hay.as we only need 150 or 200 bales to go through the winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife, I dare you to get 2 done by the 15th! 

wynedot, we just bought 60 round bales at $30 a bale. That was cheap! Many are getting $40 a bale. Considering they are cutting, raking, and baling your hay, I don't think that's to bad. Why did the other guy quit?


----------



## wynedot55

he was sick in the hospital.an his wife said he was in there for high blood pressure.but he hasnt been feeling well for the last 2 or 3 summers.you got a good deal on that hay.weve sold hay out of the field for the last 2 or 3yrs for $30 an $32 a bale.i dont know how much we will let my buddy have the extra hay for this year.i have a sneeky he will want our meadows next year.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Big Sandy

wynedot - I get it, your talking round bales?  Phew!  We don't have round bales hereabout, only the rectangular 3 wire bales.  I pay the distributor around 10-13 dollar per bale for a lift of 84 delivered to my hay barn.  Feed stores are charging 15-20 bucks per bale plus delivery for the same hay.

This morning was so beautiful, we were down into the 50s last night. I sat on the hill and enjoyed the sunrise, it was so quite! [except for a grey squirrel and wood pecker fighting over tree space lol]  Hubby has a side job today... so I'm going to clean my office out of my past employers stuff.  I'll have a truck load of blueprints and about five file boxes of files to take to the dump ~ my outing for the week [rolling eyes]

Have a great day...waving hello


----------



## Thewife

Good (NOT Saturday) morning everybody!

Hubby is laid off, so he's home today? He cut my so-so hay field last night, just left to cut the neighbors.  The boy who has been laid off, is working today? I have enough trouble keeping track of the days when they are on a normal schedule, this is too confusing!
I need to find my kitchen so I can start making pickles and canning green beans. I thought about just torching all the piles of magazines and papers all over my counter, but Hubby says that's not practical?


Kitty, daring me to make the quilts, won't get me me moving! 
A maid and a couple of farm hands might help though!


----------



## wynedot55

now that is 1 pretty pic.yeah 1350lb rd bales.my back would be gone if i had to handle sq bales all the time.i do keep some sq bales in the barn.so we can feed whats penned in the corral.an yes feedstores charge alot for their sq bales.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow, that is a beautiful pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thewife, get at those quilts anyway! 

They are going to wait 2 weeks to do the blood work I wanted done today! They need to wait that long for the antibodies to come down, if the Lyme's was taken care of. Doing the test now would be pointless, I guess. So we wait and see.

Went and saw BIL last night. He is doing good and talking about getting out of there. He had a CT scan yesterday for his cancer and the appointment was this morning. I haven't been able to get a hold of SIL to see what they found out. He's been off his cancer meds for 5 weeks now. We're hoping and praying that the cancer isn't growing!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BIL's cancer has grown but, that isn't a surprising. The doctor said that it is to be expected when going off the meds. It could hold there and not move. They will rescan in 2 months. He can't really go back on the drugs he was on and they were the newest, leading drugs so I really don't know where they would go from here.


----------



## wynedot55

hope your BIL stableizes an keeps feeling better.cancer is bad stuff went though it twice with my dad.the last time was 18.5yrs ago.an it got him in less than 4 month.so kitty you hubby an the girls treasure your times with your BILs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> hope your BIL stableizes an keeps feeling better.cancer is bad stuff went though it twice with my dad.the last time was 18.5yrs ago.an it got him in less than 4 month.so kitty you hubby an the girls treasure your times with your BILs.


We know how bad it is. If this had been 5 years ago BIL with the Kidney cancer would have been gone by now. He has been lucky enough to catch the leading edge of treatments but, for how long.


----------



## wynedot55

know that yall are in my thoughts an prayers.i may not say much about it only because it takes me back that times years ago.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BIL's cancer has grown but, that isn't a surprising. The doctor said that it is to be expected when going off the meds. It could hold there and not move. They will rescan in 2 months. He can't really go back on the drugs he was on and they were the newest, leading drugs so I really don't know where they would go from here.


Farmer Kitty my thoughts are with you and your family ...sending good vibes...


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Bronco Hollow....  that photo is breath taking beautiful......I can imagine myself sitting there and listening to the squirrel and woody fight...thanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIL's cancer has grown but, that isn't a surprising. The doctor said that it is to be expected when going off the meds. It could hold there and not move. They will rescan in 2 months. He can't really go back on the drugs he was on and they were the newest, leading drugs so I really don't know where they would go from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Farmer Kitty my thoughts are with you and your family ...sending good vibes...
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## wynedot55

i see every1 is out getting their work done.ill have to get my work done sometime today.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8




----------



## Bronco Hollow

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> BIL's cancer has grown but, that isn't a surprising. The doctor said that it is to be expected when going off the meds. It could hold there and not move. They will rescan in 2 months. He can't really go back on the drugs he was on and they were the newest, leading drugs so I really don't know where they would go from here.


Farmer Kitty my heart and prayers go out to you and your entire family.  My mother passed two years ago and ten years ago my brother passed both with cancer.  My DH is a cancer survivor.  Enjoy every moment, treasure it, get everything you want to say, said.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Bass Lake Vista

Good Morning BYH's!!  Thank you for saying you enjoy my pictures!

Going to harvest onions today - exciting huh? Waving a hello to everyone ~ have a great day!!


----------



## wynedot55

that is such a senic pic.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Just saw the first little baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My fdirst chocolate egger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooooooo thrilled and excited-come on 10 more-please, please, please


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

My day so far!
Got woke up by a phone call from Mr. X! In his panicky, world coming to an end voice, he told me the neighbors cows were in one of the fields we would like to try to get a second cutting off of. My heart goes into over time all by itself, it didn't need a jump start this morning!
I had reclean my kitchen so I can make pickles this morning. Hubby seemed to think that was a good time to hang out in the kitchen? Now I know why mom did all her canning when nobody was home!
So now, Hubby is off fixing fences and haying! The boy is at work!
Kitchen is clean and I am already worn out and ready for a nap!
But, since the boys ran all over town yesterday to gather my pickle stuff, I better go pick the cukes and get started?

Bronco Hollow, have fun with the onions! I dug up my elephant garlic yesterday! Most of it is the big bulb that needs replanted? If I had known that, I would have just left them in the ground!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Have fun with onions and pickles. 

I had a doctor appt for my RLS this morning. Everything looks good. Heading out to rake hay this aft.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

onions! yikes!! that reminds me i gots to get my 'taters up!!!  

darn i knew i was forgetting something.... here i go!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> onions! yikes!! that reminds me i gots to get my 'taters up!!!
> 
> darn i knew i was forgetting something.... here i go!


I wish I could get my taters up! It's to early yet though for mine. 

Hay is raked.


----------



## Thewife

3 quarts of pickles done!
Now I gotta clean the kitchen, AGAIN!

Don't know if "my" raking is done!
(one advantage of Hubby being laid off!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The awful dead is done! Three of the other toms have already settled in together. The forth (Blacky) will take a bit more as he is the one who received the brunt of things but, he is already noticeably less tense.


----------



## Thewife

Can't decide if the neighbors hate me, or their cows do?
Had that rude awaking this morning because of their cows in the hay field. Now, Hubby just called and woke me from my nap, to tell me to send the boys down to help them pick up their hay?
I didn't speak the first unpostable words that ran through my just woke up, need more sleep mind! I just called the boy and sent him!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Can't decide if the neighbors hate me, or their cows do?
> Had that rude awaking this morning because of their cows in the hay field. Now, Hubby just called and woke me from my nap, to tell me to send the boys down to help them pick up their hay?
> I didn't speak the first unpostable words that ran through my just woke up, need more sleep mind! I just called the boy and sent him!


OUCH!!! Why are they picking up the neighbor's hay?


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if the neighbors hate me, or their cows do?
> Had that rude awaking this morning because of their cows in the hay field. Now, Hubby just called and woke me from my nap, to tell me to send the boys down to help them pick up their hay?
> I didn't speak the first unpostable words that ran through my just woke up, need more sleep mind! I just called the boy and sent him!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!! Why are they picking up the neighbor's hay?
Click to expand...

Last year one of their grandsons helped us get our hay in and would not let us pay him! This year another grandson helped us get our hay in, and would not let us pay him! When we had the break downs last year, the neighbors found the parts we needed! They even cleaned up and fixed the baler after the "little fire" in the hay field.  
I think our boys can go help them get their hay in?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if the neighbors hate me, or their cows do?
> Had that rude awaking this morning because of their cows in the hay field. Now, Hubby just called and woke me from my nap, to tell me to send the boys down to help them pick up their hay?
> I didn't speak the first unpostable words that ran through my just woke up, need more sleep mind! I just called the boy and sent him!
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH!!! Why are they picking up the neighbor's hay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last year one of their grandsons helped us get our hay in and would not let us pay him! This year another grandson helped us get our hay in, and would not let us pay him! When we had the break downs last year, the neighbors found the parts we needed! They even cleaned up and fixed the baler after the "little fire" in the hay field.
> I think our boys can go help them get their hay in?
Click to expand...

Yeah, it sounds like a good trade.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

[reds, scallons, yellows and walla wallas and something else I couldn't see cuz I'm teary]

Good neighbors... got to love them!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> [reds, scallons, yellows and walla wallas and something else I couldn't see cuz I'm teary]
> 
> Good neighbors... got to love them!


Even if they make you cry!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Good Mornin' todays my Birthday I am 29 !!!!    again....
The one day I can sleep in and I am awake before the birds...Very peaceful .....


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2468herdsrgr8


The girls have dentist appts this morning and DH is off today through Sunday to work on haying. Guess what's in the forecast starting tomorrow?  Rain!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Thank you.....Isn't that how it happens ...when you make plans for outside work ...it rains .......


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Thank you.....Isn't that how it happens ...when you make plans for outside work ...it rains .......


There is standing knowledge with our family and friends. When DH takes off work to do fieldwork you had better plan on rain. If he has a week off and it doesn't rain, it tends to be a dry year.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

too funny....my hubby is up burning some of the brush he cut down on the weekend ...its not to windy this morning....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> too funny....my hubby is up burning some of the brush he cut down on the weekend ...its not to windy this morning....


He also asked me on his way out what I would like for supper tonight...thats the tradition here Valentines Day...Mothers Day....My Birthday are my holiday's......I noticed the cake in a box on the counter here ....so DD and hubby are probably going to make me a cake ...Vannilla ...my DD favorite..:/.hee heee hee!!!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

happy birthday 2468herdsrgr8!!!!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Oh ! Thank you ! I love being 29 again !


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

We were looking over the calender yesterday! From what I understand, between fishing and hunting season, Hubby has 2 weekends left to do all the not so little, get done before winter projects on his list!
And as I sit here enjoying the quiet morning, I am adding to that list! Poor Hubby!


Happy 29th 2468herdsrgr8!
I had to turn 30 this year, my so called friend refuses to take my extra years anymore. And I thought she was a nice person.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What's wrong with 30?


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

2468herdsrgr8--what's it like to be 29, since you've been there a few times now!!!????  
nothing like running around your property in your underwear with a gun in your hand to get your blood pumping for the day !!!


----------



## wynedot55

morning all   kitty we have a man just like your hubby.when he cut hay every1 knew it would rain so they parked their cutters.talked to my buddy last nite.an he had 10 or 12 aqcs down he was wanting to sq bale.said he should be able to get to our hay in 2wks or less.an that he would bring 2 cutters.an lay it all down in a day.i told him id show him the meadow.so he could decide if he wanted to bring just the round baler or the sq baler to.an put some in sq bales.no im not putting the sqs in the barn.that hay will be sold if any is sq baled.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Thewife said:
			
		

> Good morning everybody!
> 
> We were looking over the calender yesterday! From what I understand, between fishing and hunting season, Hubby has 2 weekends left to do all the not so little, get done before winter projects on his list!
> And as I sit here enjoying the quiet morning, I am adding to that list! Poor Hubby!
> 
> 
> Happy 29th 2468herdsrgr8!
> I had to turn 30 this year, my so called friend refuses to take my extra years anymore. And I thought she was a nice person.


 What would our hubby's do with out us ....

Thanks for all the B day wishes ....I just love being 29 in my mind...but when i look in the mirror I see my true age....and 
when I stand up my knees tell me ..."now dont you wish you looked after us when you were 29 ".....


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> What's wrong with 30?


30 is not 29!

It took me years to teach the kids I was 29, now I have to redrill them!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

2468herdsrgr8:







Happy *??* anniversary of your birthday!!

Good Morning BYH!!!!!!
Things are getting back to normal around here - chilly this morning and expecting low 80s... now thats more like it!   The new renters started moving in yesterday.  
The property management company dinged me for finding a bug inside a light fixture, a couple of crumbs under the stove top [must have not used my magnifying glass] and a dead fly inside a window track on their walk through with the tenant.....   

Have watering to do so I better get at it....have a gooder day, waving a hello


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Oh my goodness !  Thank you so much ! Bronco Hollow !  
I am having such a fantastic day so far ...My Dearest daughter and sweetest niece(more like a daughter0  both 11 yrs old just surprised me with a picnic out on the front lawn...cheese and crackers ...carrots , cucumber and cauliflower and dip...   canned fruit ....banana muffins I made yesterday...and peach juice...
Hubby even took some time out of his busy day to join us...
What more can I ask for ...Life is good ...and last night before I went to bed after reading for awhile I looked in at teenage son to say goodnight and he noticed it was after 12midnite and he said soooo very nicely "Happy Birthday Mom" ....I melted  !!!! I went over to him and squeezed his cheeks and planted a big smooch on his cheek....and he said the usually ..."Oh WOW thats gross"....STOP IT!!!  Life is good !


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

OOOH thats awful a bug !!!!   in a window sill of all places !!!  and in a light fixture !!!!  tist tist tist !!!   and crumbs !!!!   OH my Goodness !!!          
Life is too short...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

BH, They complained about a couple dead bugs? Geez.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

2468herdsrgr8, you're welcome hun - Happy Birthday and I'm glad it was a fab-UU-lous day!!  Best things come in small gestures huh?

Yea, a bug or crumb or two with the property managment....  actually thats why I hired them, they are pretty fair to renter and owner.... in this case what comes back to me when the tenants leave is the same or better as when it was rented.  My personal home would never pass their inspection! lol

Its late here, been on the phone with a upset association member , another neighbor that has to have eggs now! even though its dark and the bottom gate is locked , a cranky husband ,  and a GF that keeps calling saying she just don't know [2-buck chuck logic] ....  

Good night BYH - sleep tight!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The neighbor who passed me on the right and then was so darn angry a couple weeks ago just drove in the yard a bit ago. The heifers are out and on their land. He was really a nice guy about it. Not at all like the guy a couple weeks ago. He said that he had seen them there last night and thought nothing of it and then this morning he thought "I think they are farther than they normally are." And looked closer. He has seen the wolves chasing deer out of the pasture down there and he said the heifers had seemed upset last night so, one can only assume the wolves are bothering them. Either by chasing them directly or by the fact that they are there chasing the deer.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> 2468herdsrgr8, you're welcome hun - Happy Birthday and I'm glad it was a fab-UU-lous day!!  Best things come in small gestures huh?
> 
> Yea, a bug or crumb or two with the property managment....  actually thats why I hired them, they are pretty fair to renter and owner.... in this case what comes back to me when the tenants leave is the same or better as when it was rented.  My personal home would never pass their inspection! lol
> 
> Its late here, been on the phone with a upset association member , another neighbor that has to have eggs now! even though its dark and the bottom gate is locked , a cranky husband ,  and a GF that keeps calling saying she just don't know [2-buck chuck logic] ....
> 
> Good night BYH - sleep tight!


Gee ! I hope you had a good sleep !!!.....I can see your point about the property management .....Have a good day !...


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

We might go buy some fencing today! If we can get that fence up, we can put the herd into a field we have had to keep them out of for 2 years now! My boys aren't to thrillled about putting in a new fence line, but I am! 
And I am sure the cows will be too!


Kitty, not sure what's going on around here. My herd won't spend the night in one of our lower fields? They will graze it all day, but every body is back here at dark?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thewife said:
			
		

> Kitty, not sure what's going on around here. My herd won't spend the night in one of our lower fields? They will graze it all day, but every body is back here at dark?


Sounds like there is something in the lower field at night. What? You would have to spend the night up watching until you discovered it. 

Growing up the neighbor put his heifers in the field by our house one summer. They wouldn't go in the far corner where a bear had been seen a year or two before but, not seen since.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Knock- Kock ~Delivery!!!!

Good Morning!  Have to round up a dog and get to the vets this morning so I can't linger on the puter.  Maybe you need a mule to protect your stock?  LOL
Wish you-all a great day, waving hello......


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/176/432393908_9512be00bf.jpg
> 
> Knock- Kock ~Delivery!!!!
> 
> Good Morning!  Have to round up a dog and get to the vets this morning so I can't linger on the puter.  Maybe you need a mule to protect your stock?  LOL
> Wish you-all a great day, waving hello......


That is soooooooooooo cute!

I have chickens to process. First to go is going to be that nasty rascal, Sir Roo!


----------



## wynedot55

how meny chickens are you going to process.i figured you put that roo in the stewpot a few weeks ago.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No, I had wanted to but things went crazy. I have at least 5 but, probably a few more to do. We'll see how many I get done today. I tried to slice part of my thumb off the other night making supper so, I'm not sure how the plucking will go. Thumb is still sore. :/


----------



## wynedot55

dang kitty you need your thumb.i know a few builders thats cut parts of their fingers off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dang kitty you need your thumb.i know a few builders thats cut parts of their fingers off.


Believe me, I KNOW! 

I think I'm setup and ready. Off I go to get started!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> No, I had wanted to but things went crazy. I have at least 5 but, probably a few more to do. We'll see how many I get done today. I tried to slice part of my thumb off the other night making supper so, I'm not sure how the plucking will go. Thumb is still sore. :/


Yeeee Owwww  !   We dont realize how much we need/use  our thumb until something happens to it ...

By the sounds of it ....I think everyone's going to have a productive day today !!!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/176/432393908_9512be00bf.jpg
> 
> Knock- Kock ~Delivery!!!!
> 
> Good Morning!  Have to round up a dog and get to the vets this morning so I can't linger on the puter.  Maybe you need a mule to protect your stock?  LOL
> Wish you-all a great day, waving hello......


OMG !!!  Is that your donkey? I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Rooster done! He was* FULL* of feathers. I'm a little slower with this thumb but, it's doing okay.


----------



## wynedot55

no more mean roo to watch out for.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> no more mean roo to watch out for.


No more egg eater either!


----------



## wynedot55

now thats even better.i dont like eggeaters.but i put up with them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> now thats even better.i dont like eggeaters.but i put up with them.


I don't! As she found out.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Patchy the mule..... Yea,  he was cute and a character on the ground.


----------



## wynedot55

goodlooking mule.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It stormed last night! There was an 8 qt calf pail sitting outside. It was half full of water this morning! I'm suppose to go to a baby shower this today but, I'm wondering if I need a boat to get there.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> It stormed last night! There was an 8 qt calf pail sitting outside. It was half full of water this morning! I'm suppose to go to a baby shower this today but, I'm wondering if I need a boat to get there. http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc282/kitty4_photo/emotions/fish.gif


Ha ha ha !!! Bring a life jacket !!!


----------



## wynedot55

sounds like your getting alot of rain kitty.guess the girls will have to stay inside.an that sure messed up hay baling.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Owl Clover

Good Morning BYH'ers!

No rain for us, but I'll be wanting some this fall!  We are in such a drought.... even our creek dried up!   This drought has increased the aggression of the meat bees. They are out in force already - so early in the season to be so aggressive.  I hate them little buggers!

Cougar must be back in town, horses are spooked and wouldn't come in to eat this morning...makes you start looking up and around for a large kitty .   I'll go down later with a dog and see if I can find tracks and check on my neighbors goats [he is out of town].  Anyone here like to track?  I'm trying to learn, its a lot of fun.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

DH said the gauge had 3.6 inches of rain in it.  Yeah, it sure messed up haying! :/


----------



## wynedot55

its no fun to get your haying messed up.even though we love an need the rain.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3333/3514068304_6e9abf6b8a.jpg
> Owl Clover
> 
> Good Morning BYH'ers!
> 
> No rain for us, but I'll be wanting some this fall!  We are in such a drought.... even our creek dried up!   This drought has increased the aggression of the meat bees. They are out in force already - so early in the season to be so aggressive.  I hate them little buggers!
> 
> Cougar must be back in town, horses are spooked and wouldn't come in to eat this morning...makes you start looking up and around for a large kitty .   I'll go down later with a dog and see if I can find tracks and check on my neighbors goats [he is out of town].  Anyone here like to track?  I'm trying to learn, its a lot of fun.


As a kid I remember my dad doing it out in British Columbia ...I learned animals by what their poop looked like first.....But now my way of tracking is "here kitty kitty "...I dont think that'll work for you...Beautiful photo by the way
What part of the states are you located ?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Hey everyone

Not much going on around here except picking saskatoons and keeping up on the garden. 

I have a couple weeks off until next saturday, so it's just spending time at home is what pretty much is all I'm doing.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Hello   Have a silly question....whats a saskatoon? A berry?..I thought you lived in Alberta???....hee hee hee...thanks


----------



## Thewife

Hi everybody!
Hope you all had a good day!

Hubby and I set out this morning to find the fencing we didn't get yesterday and to go gggrroooceeeery shopping!

We ended up at Cabelas!
Needless to say, we never got the fencing, but we did get some new binoculars! 
Oh, and food, we have food in the house! 

Sorry about the rain Kitty. Hubby spent yesterday bringing in another 70+ round bales from the lower field. THEY said it was going to rain, so he hurried to tarp them up real good!
Of course it never rained!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Gooood Mornnning!

You all know, if you tarp it wont rain, but if you didn't....downpour!

2468 - I'm in Northern CA - Mariposa [spanish for butterfly] just outside of Yosemite. 

One horse lost his brand new fly mask yesterday.  Why can't they lose the old torn-up one?   Dorks!  Now I'll have to trasp all over trying to find it.  Hubby is already snuggled into the recliner with the remote firmly grasped... NASCAR  Vroom vroom...

Hope you all have a gooder day...waving hello


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Okay now I know where you are ..
I understand about the fly mask ....but i dont have that far to look for it ...
Plus my SIL is a Nascar widow also....so are my nieces and nephews ...he wont move from the couch ...He's a car junkie....he even named their first daughter after a race track  in New York state (I think)  Brook Lyn ....That was where he took my SIL when they first met....that was her first clue ....
thanks for the beautiful photo ...2468


----------



## Thewife

Good morning everybody!

Seems one of my mama ducks escaped the pen with half her brood! The few left behind will not shut up!
I could get dressed and go put her back in the pen?
But, as soon as I step out the door, everybody is going to mob me and expect to be fed! 
Don't they know if my brain does not get enough caffeine, it's guaranteed somebody will be forgotten?


----------



## lupinfarm

Saskatoon berries grow all over Canada. Theres a Saskatoon Berry Tree down our road and we're in Ontario! 

Good day everyone! ... No post augering yet, the guy didn't show and didn't call but to be fair to him it was thundering and storming out. Cut our first jump pole, and refilled the duck pool but it's raining and nasty out.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

HM??  Thanks so much Can you take a photo?  I probably have seen it but never knew what it was called..and you can eat them?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

2468, Saskatoons are DELICIOUS.  Both raw and cooked: you can make jam, jelly, pie and other tasty deserts from the berries. Be ware though when you pick them they're stain your hands (and mouth) purple.  

Saskatoons are a shrub, with berries hanging on them almost like grapes. Especially the two ice-cream pails I picked from the end of the laneway. 

Here's a website on the details of the Saskatoon:
http://www.prairieberries.com/

Edit: And yes I do live in Alberta.


----------



## wynedot55

im hiding out being lazy today.but ill still have todo some work.


----------



## lupinfarm

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> 2468, Saskatoons are DELICIOUS.  Both raw and cooked: you can make jam, jelly, pie and other tasty deserts from the berries. Be ware though when you pick them they're stain your hands (and mouth) purple.
> 
> Saskatoons are a shrub, with berries hanging on them almost like grapes. Especially the two ice-cream pails I picked from the end of the laneway.
> 
> Here's a website on the details of the Saskatoon:
> http://www.prairieberries.com/
> 
> Edit: And yes I do live in Alberta.


WildRoseBeef, they also come on tree stock now


----------



## Thewife

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!

I have posts!
I have wire!
I have a Hubby that is planning on going fishing this up coming weekend.(insert foul word here)

Also, the hay picker upper, that I *didn't* see on craiglist!
(really thought my boys were gonna lynch me for that one)

Well, a friend of Hubby's picked it up and now he wants to sell it!
Our good neighbors might buy it!
I think my boys are gonna love the neighbors more than they love me!


----------



## lupinfarm

No posts in YET, but we've had 3 different people call us about it in the last 24 hours, if the other guy doesn't show up or call by 12pm tomorrow then we're calling the next auger guy in the line up ha-ha. 

In the meantime, buck fencing! It's not finished, because we ran out of recycled rails from the old corral out front of the barn, we have to buy extras now because we're missing 1/3 of the field and this section here only has 2 rails on it, when it actually needs 3 on the front and 1 on the back for support. It will also have 4 lines of electric on the inside.







As you can see, if floats on the ground.





And Luna (Chestnut) and Tetley (Fleabitten) graze in the field this afternoon before it got thundery. For the record, Luna is 14hh and Tetley is 16.3hh, Luna is definitely a midget ha-ha.


----------



## lupinfarm

Oh yeah, in this immediate area, Buck fence is most commanly used for Horses, Cattle, and.... GOATS because you can add lots of rails and still run electric on it.


----------



## Thewife

The posts I need to put in should be easy, it's a peat bog!
I might have to stand on the quad to put the 7ft posts in and the cows will probably just push them over or in deeper in no time, but the fence should *look* good for at least the first year!


----------



## lupinfarm

Thewife said:
			
		

> The posts I need to put in should be easy, it's a peat bog!
> I might have to stand on the quad to put the 7ft posts in and the cows will probably just push them over or in deeper in no time, but the fence should *look* good for at least the first year!


Haha, I get that totally... our bottom field has at least 14 posts that are leaning. We only have 2.5 ft of soil on that side of the field where they are leaning... I have to go down there before fall and put up some buck fence sections to split that field in half for rotational grazing ... It'll also prop up the fence while I cement the posts in LOL.


----------



## amysflock

Good morning, all,

We're back from the fair (I posted our results in the Showing Our Herd room!). I don't know when I was last this sore and tired...fairs are exceptionally hard work! I had a great time, though, really got to know the other breeders from my association who were there, talked to the public, and enjoyed just about everything about the experience (except the concrete floors, although they did make cleaning out our area a breeze). The calves had been showing signs of boredom the last few days and were clearly thrilled to be home, spending a good several minutes really head butting and chasing eachother around their pasture.  The visiting bull went home on Saturday - thank God, since he completely destroyed part of our garden fence Thursday night. I was not a fan of him after having my short amount of overnight sleep at home cut shorter by fence repairs. We did get excellent feedback about our cows, though, from the bull's owner, a big breeder from up north, and that made us very happy. 

Now today I can finally take care of the rest of the produce that's gone wild over the past week, including the beets I should have processed a week ago but couldn't get to. Hope they're not too woody.


----------



## Thewife

Good afternoon folks!

Had one of them low blood pressure forget everything mornings! 
So used to having Hubby home, I almost forgot to wake him up to go to work! Watched him drive away with my smokes(yea I know bad habit should have let him keep driving) He left them for me down at the gate. Tried to balance my checkbook, not sure where some of them numbers even came from! 
It's already time to do my afternoon chores, so if I forgot to feed anybody this morning, they will be taken care of!(I think)

Hey Amy, glad you got rid of your bull! Ours was watching the boy and I with his head held high, when we were TRYING to catch Sam. 
He should be leaving any day now! ( I hope)

lupinfarm, the fences on our lower ground are leaning so bad, one of my big cows  has figured out she can walk into any pasture she wants too, without hurting herself or the fence!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Well darn it!!!! - wont let me post a picture today!!!  Grrrrr

Had a picture of Herman a Watusi.  He was soo cool!  The ranch has a new bull now - he is a small and spotty...  and he is nasty [don't recall the name].  He hunts you down bellering all the way. He kept following us last time we rode the ranch, kept cutting us off,  hiding in brush and popping out on us... not fun and he kept up this for a good hour... Last I heard he charged the owners sons truck while he was deer hunting - took out the headlamps and did quite a bit of damage... needless to say we don't ride this ranch anymore.


Waving hello, have a great day!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Mornin'!

Guess what I had waking me up this morning?

A bat!!

Yeah you heard right, a Little Brown Bat somehow found its way into the house and the cats were chasing it; what woke me up was the sudden site of it flapping over my head. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!  

I was almost going to hide under the covers until Mom came up to say goodbye as she was going off to work, but since it was quarter to six in the morning, I decided to cautiously get out of bed to not disturb the little bat that was now resting on the ceiling near my bedroom, and get Mom to help me get the little bugger out.

Mom was surprised, to say the least.  So the both of us, still donned in our nighties, locked the cats in the basement, crept upstairs, mom with a pair of work gloves on and a pail to try to catch it in, and opened up all the windows WIDE open and took off the screens.

By then it suddenly occured to me that that little bat actually looked kinda cute.    

Anyway, as mom was slowly putting the pail up to the ceiling to catch the bat, it saw us and flew out of "harm's" way, heading for the other bedroom opposite mine.  "Oh crap," I thought.  I started to shut the door to let the bat find it's way out of the open window, but mom suggested we both go in and shoo the bat out of the window...."helping" it as she called it.

You gotta have nerves of steel if you have a bat flying and zooming around a little room right over your head, to be honest.  A person who hates birds would be freaking out right about now.  Seriously, we could feel air from the bat's wings as it zoomed and darted and flapped around the little bedroom.  I grabbed a towl to sort of "herd" it towards the window, and moreso to keep it from coming over my head so much.  Finally, after a dozen circuits around the room, the bat found the open window and flew out into the dawn.

I don't think we'll ever know how that little thing got in.


----------



## lupinfarm

Good.... Day everyone! ... Still no fence posts here, the guy was supposed to show today but we got a call saying that they had some problems getting the tractor on the trailer and therefore wouldn't be coming today.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

Well, I almost asked for a "do-over" this morning-just didn't start our rght. But, I came inside from doing chores to find that Pete and Repeat were making me breakfast  . My second favorite type of breakfast ever. Pete commented "we were like a chef-with four hands"   
so, went and did the other chores, thinking wow, it would be nice if the bulls were near the pen-they were!! Then thinking-wow, it would be great if they went in easy-they did   Got the trailer on the truck, got home and loaded up the cow and calf. Went back-gee, wouldn't it be spectacular if the bulls just walked easily into the trailer-THEY DID!!! Everything went "slicker than snot on a doorknob" (my dad used to say that!) Glad I didn't ask for a "do-over" afterall!!! 

Sorry no fence yet, lupin.
WRB- Did u get a pic of the bat?


----------



## amysflock

Good (late) morning! We had rain here overnight that just stopped, so it's cooler and hopefully the soil retains a little moisture. I think I might go out in a bit and deadhead some perennials...I hate doing that when it's hot as Mars in the front yard (which it isn't right now). DH is fishing again today, I think has trips planned all week, so that's cool. I feel more adjusted back to the house now; that fair took a lot out of me. I'd be happier if my neck would stop hurting, but I'll work on that. 

OK, time to get out of my pjs and get my day really started. Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good hot afternoon BYH!!! 

Neighbors lamas, lined up to cool their feet, too funny

Power washed the tractor and the mule, thought about power washing hubby but he wouldn't stand still.  Just realized that I have an association meeting next week and I am totally unprepared.  Tomorrow will be a very busy day.

edited because I clicked preview and it sent it instead...I think gremlins are a work here...but they let post a picture today  WhooHoo!

Waving hello!


----------



## Thewife

Afternoon everybody!

I admit the rain was needed, but it can stop now!
I need to do some weeding and I don't want to weed in mud!

Bronco Hollow, love the lama picture! I've been trying to get one of my australorp hen standing in the ducks swim dish, but I think she is camera shy!


----------



## lupinfarm

Good afternoon everyone! ... No fence up yet, but we called a fence company out of Roblin on the off chance that they would do fence post augering and they do so he's coming out from Roblin on August 22nd to look at the place and give us a definite date and time for the last week of August. Unfortunately it's going to cost a bit more than we had originally budgeted for but we really are desperate to get this done, rather than $6.00/hole this guy charges $12.00/hole but the upside is that he can drill through just about anything including rock for money  So if we encounter some rock, we can just drill through it.

We went for a drive today to get away from the farm and ended up down a road called "Buttermilk Falls Road" near Napanee, the falls were gorgeous and next time I'm there I'm definitely going to take a photo of it for you guys. 

Tetley leaves at the end of August as well, Luna is going to be very lonely when she leaves.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

HG, no I didn't.  Never thought of it until after the fact. :/

Went to St. Albert Staple's Business Depot because we were having some computer problems; i.e the CD/DVD drive wouldn't work.  Fortunately one of the techies there fixed it within a matter of minutes for us.  Yippee!! 

I found a new book in Chapters called Cattle Health, book by Storey's (same company that published Storey's Guide to Raising [Beef Cattle, Dairy Goats, Sheep, Llamas, etc.]).  Looks to be a really good book.

Didn't come home til about coffee time...looks like I gotta weed the garden tomorrow.  Among other things.

But I'm happy we got the CD thing working again....listening to some music as I'm typing/reading on here.


----------



## lupinfarm

Woo, We got a call from Trevor at Wolfcreek Equestrian who was one of the guys who called us about doing post holes. His wife said he'd preferably like to come out tomorrow (Thurs) or this weekend to do the posts. We won't call off the other guy until Trevor comes out and does the job, but things are looking up a bit. On top of that I found someone on the Equiman forums much closer than Caledon who sells the Jump cup tracks and jumps that you just screw on rather than drilling holes and although she wants a bit more than system fence, she's also not a 4 hour drive away and she's only in Tweed  

Also, Tetley's owner has arranged trailering for Tetley finally and she will be shipped the end of August so Luna will be all alone again.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

A good afternoon to all of BYH!!!!!

Hummm, a little tinsy bit slow here.  I miss my fellow BYH'ers good morning!!!!!  I'm having withdrawals!

I want to know if *lupinfarm* got her fence in.  
I'm curious what *Thewife* has broken lately
How *Wynedot* is doing
Is there a bat sequel to *WildRoseBeef*
Did *Amsyflock* get those beets processed and flowers in
*Chickerdoodle* and *2468* where are you????

....just to name a few off the top of my pee brain and not to leave anyone out......


----------



## lupinfarm

Bronco, we have *not* gotten our fence in! ... Trevor also could not get through the clay so we ended up going back to Lutes Cedar and buying extra poles to do the long sections in buck fence. Trevor will be back with a clay bullet for his auger to do my riding ring because I am adamint that I have a nicely fenced riding ring


----------



## WildRoseBeef

BH, mom found some little turds by a little vent where supposedly a mouse crawled through, or where the bat came through.  She set some mouse traps yesterday just in case, but it's hard to tell if there is a little mouse around or whether the cats got it or whether it was the bat that gave us those little presents.

Anyway, I had a busy day.  Had to work at the clinic today, doing the usual cleaning and feeding.  We have like a dozen kittens; half of those are professional escape artists.  I was more busy chasing those little s@#$'s around than cleaning litter boxes and feeding them. LOL!!!

Had a couple emergencies come in today: both with dogs.  One had bloody diarrhea; suspected parvovirus but the test came back negative (whew!!), did another fecal test and beyond that I don't know what the dog had.

Second dog that came in had something stuck in the throat that she was coughing up blood, poor thing.  She'll be a bit sore for a few days or longer.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Awww Gee hubby came back from his "guy's fishing  week "  with our son who's 15...tonight.....Back to reality .......Did miss him and son ....


----------



## Thewife

Bronco Hollow, nope haven't broke anything lately!(yet) 

I have been running the tiller to clean out a ditch for the past few days! If Hubby ever fixes the brush hogs I broke, I will need the tiller to start making another hay field, so I am really TRYING to be careful!
We won't tell him about the BIG boulder I hit! If it wasn't so dry out there, all them sparks that shot out would have been pretty darm cool!

Hey, 2468herdsrgr8, my Hubby just came home form a weekend fishing thing! It was only a "guy thing" cause I won't go to new fishing place until he checks it out first! He says the water was pretty choppy and I would probably still be #####ing about it! Wonder if that is why he is going back nest weekend? Hmmmmm....
Well, somebody has to get stay home and get some work done!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Hey Wifey !!!  OMG !!!    wasn't  it  soooo peaceful.....???

The bad news is were doing my side of the family thing ...at the same place ....next week and my mothers going to be there !!!whaaaaaaaa !!!!  I told hubby book a cottage for us ONLY!!!!!  

Here's to the brush hog  "click of the coffee cups "


----------



## amysflock

Good morning! BH, yes, I got the beets processed (9 pints pickled and six 2-person whole beet servings frozen) and then a couple days later made 12 quarts of garlic dill cucumber pickles! Whee!

Thank heavens the cattle are being well behaved lately, because my chickens are killing me (yes, the little sweeties I hatched on June 11). I have five roos and a mean pullet listed for sale with one possibly sold (all confined in a dog kennel now with a "lid" and doing well together), and pecking order chaos in the big coop. I introduced three blue laced red wyandotte pullet chicks yesterday, about 2 weeks younger than the rest of my birds and while they're very industrious and sticking together well, half of the 6 older birds want to bully them. Grrr. I'm probably interferring too much (I've been moving birds in and out for days).

But it's a new week...what shall I do today??!


----------



## lupinfarm

Afternoon everyone, it's about 35 C degrees here, my chickens are baked alive in the coop (with all the windows, doors, and a fan going). My chickens have all developed a slight case of bumblefoot because the ground in their run is so hard packed due to the lack of rain that its like walking on cement, so as soon as it gets a bit cooler we have to soak everyones feet and take care of the bumblefoot, none of them are too swollen and the scabs are all rather small at this stage. I did a little playtime integration of the EE's and the big hens, a few pecks and all of the EE's knew their place and huddled into the corner until the big hen left LOL. 

The horses are baking alive in the field, it's so hot out that the grass is getting scorched. The ducks pool is heating up so their water is really warm right now. The house is like a furnace. OH! and to top it allll off, my mum's bestfriend and my old riding coach was here in Ontario to visit but she couldn't come and has to go back to Alberta ASAP because her Deep Vein Thrombosis blood thinners are making her blood too thin and she's hemorraging all over the place where she's staying right now!

-__- I thought I'd never say this, but I can't wait for winter.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

*WINTER*   !!!!!!    I think the heats getting to you !!!!!  
Now shut your eyes and just think about 5pm and its pitch black out and the wind is going sideways and your out mucking or collecting eggs and you wish you brought your gloves ....and you slip and fall on some ice.....
]Go drink some cold water ...I think your becoming Dehydrated ....haha ha ha ha !!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

it has been extremely cold here-not at all like August! I have a feeling that the winter is going to be very, very hard here-everything I have seen indicates so!


----------



## lupinfarm

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> *WINTER*   !!!!!!    I think the heats getting to you !!!!!
> Now shut your eyes and just think about 5pm and its pitch black out and the wind is going sideways and your out mucking or collecting eggs and you wish you brought your gloves ....and you slip and fall on some ice.....
> ]Go drink some cold water ...I think your becoming Dehydrated ....haha ha ha ha !!!


Hahaha... It's SO HOT THOUGH, and I keep hearing thunder but there is NO RAIN. Even the DUCKS who sit in their cold wading pool are hot!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Over here The skies opened up this afternoon while I was mucking the shelter ....I was trapped in the shelter with the horses ...who enjoyed all the extra attention ....Think snow snow snow !!!!   But its again very hot ...


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Good Evening !!!!!

I painted trim on the house today.  It was insanely hot, the dogs had to be underfoot all the time and the flies were getting drunk on Deep Woods Off.

Tomorrow I am going to grab that big black horse and shove his arse into a trailer and head to my neighbor Judy's.  I have not been on a horse since March!  Wayyyyyy toooo long!  

Meeting another girlfriend there - were are trading produce; grannysmith apples and peaches for tomatoes and an assortment of onions. 

Then I have to make a drive into Oakhurst to pick up a letter from my old doctor that I'm medically OK so maybe then I can get health insurance.  

Thats all the news from the mountain... have maybe pictures tomorrow when I get home.....

Have a great night - Waving hello


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Oh, you know they are talking El Nino this year.... that means rain, lots of rain, straight downpour rain... that means mud...boot sucking mud....


----------



## lupinfarm

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Over here The skies opened up this afternoon while I was mucking the shelter ....I was trapped in the shelter with the horses ...who enjoyed all the extra attention ....Think snow snow snow !!!!   But its again very hot ...


See now howcome we didn't get any of your rain? It thundered and lightening'd and it was all dark and grey and nothing... it all blew over!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

Bronco Hollow said:
			
		

> Oh, you know they are talking El Nino this year.... that means rain, lots of rain, straight downpour rain... that means mud...boot sucking mud....


OOOOH ! I just love boot suckin' mud !!!! Where my daughter takes English riding lessons ....she's only 11 ...they let the kids go out to the pasture to fetch the horse ....I dont feel comfortable letting her do that because theres maybe 20 horses/ponies in there.....and plus the mud comes up to the top of my boots ...so as i was walking her horse out at an arm length away from me my one boot got sucked into the mud and @#$% and off it came and down I went to my knees to my hands almost getting my face ....OHHHHHHH  Man !!!!!  The horses had higher dryer areas to eat and stand ....but going towards the gate .....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> 2468herdsrgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over here The skies opened up this afternoon while I was mucking the shelter ....I was trapped in the shelter with the horses ...who enjoyed all the extra attention ....Think snow snow snow !!!!   But its again very hot ...
> 
> 
> 
> See now howcome we didn't get any of your rain? It thundered and lightening'd and it was all dark and grey and nothing... it all blew over!
Click to expand...

Oh I hate when that happens .....


----------



## lupinfarm

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Bronco Hollow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know they are talking El Nino this year.... that means rain, lots of rain, straight downpour rain... that means mud...boot sucking mud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOH ! I just love boot suckin' mud !!!! Where my daughter takes English riding lessons ....she's only 11 ...they let the kids go out to the pasture to fetch the horse ....I dont feel comfortable letting her do that because theres maybe 20 horses/ponies in there.....and plus the mud comes up to the top of my boots ...so as i was walking her horse out at an arm length away from me my one boot got sucked into the mud and @#$% and off it came and down I went to my knees to my hands almost getting my face ....OHHHHHHH  Man !!!!!  The horses had higher dryer areas to eat and stand ....but going towards the gate .....
Click to expand...

Hahaha... My barn had the same "policy" about kids bringing their own horses in. My horse really didn't like other horses, very mareish and she bites every darn horse on the way in LOL but our barn was pretty low lying and it was very wet by the door into the barn and ohhh it was horrible!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Thought I would pop in just to update you on Kute Kitten. 

Kute Kitten's test results are back. The Lyme's test is positive. The doctor that ordered the tests is out of the office and the doctor that read them said that the Lyme's stays in the system for awhile after treatment. I told her MA (the one that called) that that is why we had to wait this long to rerun the test and that at this point a positive test means she has Lyme's according to what the other doctor had said. The on call doctor is going to talk with infectious disease doctor this weekend and get back to us on Monday. I said, the peds infectious doctor is her regular doctor--I'm hoping he takes it over from here.


The auto-immune test was still high but, significantly lower than before. That means it is more than likely the Lyme's setting that one off. 

If you would like further updates they can be found on my blog and the link is in my sig.


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Thank you for the update... I miss you, please come back!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

And old chat thread... Hmm. Anybody want to chat??


----------

